# Zeigt Eure Sundays und anderen Ironhorse Räder



## da_killerk (27. September 2007)

Hallo,
war ja Jahrelang auf Giant DH Rädern unterwegs und auch in den dementsprechenden Foren unterwegs.
Jetzt habe ich seit dieser Woche ein  07er Sunday Factory und auch jetzt gibt es hier das passende Forum für Ironhorse. OleOle
PS: Habe es noch nicht ganz fertig, aber wenn die deutschen Logistikunternehmen mich nicht im Stich lassen, kommen alle Teile bis Freitag.

Also möchte hier ein Thread zum posten eurer Sundays und Ironhorse Maschinen eröffnen.

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## oBATMANo (27. September 2007)

Erster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_killerk (27. September 2007)

Dann muss ich ja heute abend noch mit einem Bild nachziehen!
Kämpfe gerade noch mit der E.thirteen STS und meinen Saint Kurbeln. Die Aufnahmen des kleinen Kettenblattes stehen da an. Muss ich noch mit der Pfeile runternehmen.
PS: Schönes Sunday!

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## [email protected] (30. September 2007)




----------



## Stiftsquelle (1. Oktober 2007)




----------



## bachmayeah (2. Oktober 2007)

schicke radels


----------



## lolo (2. Oktober 2007)

SAM HILL FANBOYS 


unite!


----------



## da_killerk (3. Oktober 2007)

So Hallo,
nachdem ich am Samstag mein Sunday in Colmar eingeweiht habe und mir auf der letzten Abfahrt meinen Lenker verbogen und die Rippen geprellt habe, hier nun die überfälligen Bilder vom Sunday.






Ursprünglich hatte ich einen Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz dran, dieser war jedoch schon nach nichtmal einem Tag durch.
Jetzt werde ich wohl wieder auf die herkömmliche Schlauch Methode zurückgreifen. Probleme hatte ich auch mit der Kettenführung. Die Kettenblattschrauben haben erheblich an der unteren Plastikschine geschliffen.

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## Speedpower (4. Oktober 2007)

Wow einfach wunderschön!!!!   


Jens


----------



## Hairider (13. Oktober 2007)

hier mal ich mit meinem hübschen Eisenpferd:


----------



## da_killerk (13. Oktober 2007)

wow, das nenne ich mal ein panorama und dann noch ein schönes sunday, perfekt!

gruss da_killerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free-Rider (15. Oktober 2007)

Dann mal meins:


----------



## ANMA (22. Oktober 2007)

WAHNSINN 
Das ist bis jetzt das geilste Bike das ich je gesehen habe.... echt geil aufgebaut!
Ja wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich mir auch ein Sunday zulegen....


----------



## da_killerk (5. November 2007)

So, jetzt endlich mal vernünftig fotografierte Bilder von meinem Sunday. Habe jetzt ein neues Schaltwerk und die Kabelführung geändert. Der Hinterbau arbeitet jetzt komplett lautlos, kein Kettengeklapper ect.

Gruss Da_KillerK


----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2007)

Sehr geiles Sunday ! Super aufgebaut ! Vielleicht noch ein kurzes Schaltwerk.


----------



## da_killerk (6. November 2007)

Hallo,
danke für die Lorbeeren. Du wirst Lachen, aber das ist das Short Cage Schaltwerk. Nach 5 Jahren sollte das XTR einfach mal gewechselt werden. Die Überraschung war groß, denn beim XT Shadow ist der kurze Käfig rund 1,5cm länger als bei meinem alten XTR. Auch beim aktuellen XTR gibt es nicht wirklich einen kurzen Käfig:-(

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2007)

Ich habs auch grad in einem anderen Forum gesehen, dass das die "kurze" Variante ist. Komisch, aber egal, geile Kiste !
Eine Frage noch: was sind das für Schläuche, in denen Du Schaltung und Bremse verlegt hast (Sam Hill-Style) ? Aquariumsbedarf ? Baumarkt ?
Würde ich nämlich auch gern machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_killerk (6. November 2007)

Genau, in der Nemo und Co Abteilung im Baumarkt habe ich die SchlÃ¼che geholt. 2m fÃ¼r knapp 2 â¬. Mir ist es lieber, dass der Aquarium Schlauch kaputt geht als der Schaltzug oder die Bremsleitung. Ich habe da auch nicht nur an das Fahren, sondern auch an das Shuttlen gedacht.
Habe mir mal verschiedene KabelfÃ¼hrungen in diesem Thread angeschaut und meine jetzige erscheint mir am sinnvollsten.

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## Stiftsquelle (6. November 2007)

weiß jemand von euch zufällig die nötigen (dämpfer) buchsenmaße, oben wie unten? 
dämpfer ist ein manitou 6-way, aber das dürfte ja eigentlich keine rolle spielen, soweit ich weiß?!

das, find ich, ist ein (kleiner) nachteil beim iron horse, bis man da mal seinen dämpfer ausgebaut hat...


@da   killerk:

die schlauchvariante ist echt nicht schlecht, werd ich mir wohl auch mal holen...


----------



## da_killerk (6. November 2007)

Schau mal hier: http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168138

Nach den Angaben dort: 23x8mm oben und unten.

Dort findest du sämtliche Informationen zu den Dämpfern und auch Set Ups.
Im Zweifelsfall würde ich auch mal den deutschen oder schweizer Iron Horse Vertrieb fragen.

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## Stiftsquelle (6. November 2007)

vielen dank.  

ja die dämpferbuchsen oben lassen sich ja mal schnell ausbauen zum messen.

wusste gar nicht (mehr) das die oben wie unten identisch sind...


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (11. November 2007)

Hi,

bin seit ca. 3 Wochen Besitzer eines "gebrauchten 50km alten" Yakuza Kumicho 2007er Models. Konnte bis jetzt 1 mal in Winterberg damit fahren und 1 mal den Feldberg/Taunus damit runterfahren.


----------



## SKAtoffel (11. November 2007)

ich finde das die gabel zu dünn wirkt


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (11. November 2007)

Wenn du die Tauchrohre meinst, geb ich dir recht. Sieht dünn aus. Da kann man Angst bekommen das die abknicken.  

Naja, vielleicht gibts nächstes Frühjahr eine neue Gabel.


----------



## Crak (13. November 2007)

mein baby bisschen dreckig...übern winter wird einges geändert


----------



## da_killerk (13. November 2007)

Hallo,
schön dreckig
Ist das ein L-Rahmen?
Wundere mich immer weil bei jedem der Lenkwinkel flacher zu sein scheint, als bei mir.

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## Crak (13. November 2007)

jo ist ein L-Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (9. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Mr.A (9. Dezember 2007)

sehr schön, vor allem die Kombination monster-green/deemax-gelb 
ist der Hammer 

Wo hast Du den Rahmen noch aufgetrieben, ist ja das 07er Modell?

viel Spaß noch beim Aufbauen.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Dezember 2007)

Danke,den Spass werde ich wohl dann in den nächsten Wochen haben  
Der Rahmen ist hier aus dem Bikemarkt gewesen.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2007)

Hammerkombi !!! Super !!! Viel Sapß beim Aufbauen. Zustandsmäßig schaut der Rahmen ja noch super aus.


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Dezember 2007)

war glaub auch neu und ungefahren weil der typ zwei!hatte...


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Dezember 2007)

Richtig.Der ist noch jungfräulich und unverdorben!


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2007)

Der Trend geht zum Zweitrahmen...


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Dezember 2007)

als ersatz sozusagen falls man mal ersatzteile braucht


----------



## da_killerk (10. Dezember 2007)

Iron Horse USA hat angekündigt, die Preise zu erhöhen. Da kann man sich schonmal einen Rahmen extra als Wertanlage zulegen.-)
PS: Echt schöne Farbe!
Gruss da_killerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayodic (12. Dezember 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Danke,den Spass werde ich wohl dann in den nächsten Wochen haben
> Der Rahmen ist hier aus dem Bikemarkt gewesen.





Und hast du die kompletten 2600 Euro dafür bezahlt, wie es in der Anzeige stand?

Wenn dem so ist, muss ich dir sagen das du den gleichen von mir billiger hättest bekommen können!

Hatte meinen ebenfalls nagelneuen Worldcup für ein paar Monate im Bikemarkt stehen, aber irgendwie wollte ihn keiner, und somit hab ich jetzt auch LEIDER 2 Sundays zum heizen!!!

Man hat es schon echt net leicht


----------



## Stiftsquelle (12. Dezember 2007)

Kayodic schrieb:


> Hatte meinen ebenfalls nagelneuen Worldcup für ein paar Monate im Bikemarkt stehen, aber irgendwie wollte ihn keiner, und somit hab ich jetzt auch LEIDER 2 Sundays zum heizen!!!



nicht erzählen, zeigen


----------



## Kayodic (13. Dezember 2007)

Noch ohne Dämpfer, aber der Vivid is unterwegs 









Bin grad ein wenig am umbauen, unter anderem ne neue Gabel, deswegen gibts noch keine Bilder von den aufgebauten Sahnestücken!
Aber wie ein Elite komplett aussieht wissen bestimmt die meisten.

Sobald sie fertig sind, gibt´s natürlich neue


----------



## da_killerk (13. Dezember 2007)

Bin mal gespannt auf den Vivid.
Laut Ridemonkey wird auch der Vivid ein spezielles Iron Horse Tuning bekommen.
Ich sehe momentan keine Notwendigkeit meinen DHX rauszuwerfen. Ich habe mal einen Standard DHX einegbaut und es ist wirklich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Der Iron Horse DHX ist wirklich sensibler und agiler in De Druckstufe. Bei der Zugstufe merkt man es auch deutlich, der Einstellbereich ist viel feinfühiger und größer als bei einem Standard DHX.
Ich werde mal abwarten bis die ersten Erfahrungsberichte für den Vivid kommen. 

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## xMARTINx (13. Dezember 2007)

viel spass beim schrauben,was kommt für ne gabel rein?


----------



## san_andreas (13. Dezember 2007)

@Kayodic: Gratulation ! Hammerrahmen ! Da wird man ja gleich ganz neidisch !
Da wünsche ich Dir mal viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. Dezember 2007)

In der Dezember Ausgabe der DIRT kann man sich gerade am Special über Sam  Hill's Bike sehr schön anschauen, wie man ein Eisenpferd "richtig" aufbaut. Auf jeden Fall sehr inspirierend.
Nur kommt man leider nicht in den Genuss der Blackbox-Teile.


----------



## Kayodic (16. Dezember 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> viel spass beim schrauben,was kommt für ne gabel rein?




Danke werd ich haben  !

Also die 888 fliegt beim Elite raus, und dafür kommt ne Singlecrown rein!
So wie es bis jetzt aussieht wirds ne Domain mit 180mm.

Fürs Worldcup hab ich noch ne Boxxer Wc rum liegen!


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Dezember 2007)

ne domain?würd eher ne 66sl ata nehmen oder ne totem(wobei mir die nicht so gefält),wird wohl eins zum downhillen und eins zum freeriden?sehr geil


----------



## Kayodic (16. Dezember 2007)

Wieso nicht!
Steh nicht so auf Marzocchi, und ausserdem brauch ich keine Gabel mit verstellbarem Federweg.
Ne Totem wäre auch noch ne Option gewesen, aber ich würde recht günstig an ne nagelneue Domain 318 kommen, und die reicht auch vollkommen aus!

Richtig erkannt! 
Das Elite soll zum freeriden herhalten und das Worldcup is rein für Downhill gedacht.

Is schon echt net schlecht, wenn man ne Auswahl hat   !


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Dezember 2007)

stimmt,da steht man erstmal im keller und muss überlegen welches man nimmt


----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2007)

Wir haben Probleme....


----------



## SKAtoffel (16. Dezember 2007)

oder zu viel  geld ^^


----------



## ojs (17. Dezember 2007)

So, hier mal meins. Seit Freitag auf den Rädern. Es kommt noch eine Dura Ace Kassette, leichte Pedale und die Gravity Light Kurbel, sobald verfügbar. Wiegt dann 16,1 kg.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2007)

Wirklich sehr, sehr geil ! Und nur vom feinsten ! Love it !
So langsam gefallen mir auch die weißen Felgen.


----------



## Kayodic (17. Dezember 2007)

Sehr, sehr hübsch   

Könnte jetzt auch nen weißen 08er besitzen, wenn ich meinen grünen los bekommen hätte! Naja vielleicht wirds ja noch was   !

Ein Satz grüne Subrosa und ein LG-1 in Seafoam-green würden bestimmt auch nicht schlecht aussehen, zumindest wäre das meine Wahl gewesen!

Hast du für den LG-1 gar keinen Taco? 
Könnte böse enden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayodic (17. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, dann stell ich auch gleich ein paar Bilder vom MK III rein


----------



## Ivery (17. Dezember 2007)

schönes bike!!!!!! Gefällt


----------



## Mr.A (17. Dezember 2007)

das weiße vom ojs ist sehr lecker 
auch wenn ich etwas weniger weiß verbaut hätte 

...das Mk3 wäre mein traum von einer trailrakete
was bringts den so ca.  auf die Waage?


----------



## ojs (18. Dezember 2007)

Kayodic schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hast du für den LG-1 gar keinen Taco?
> Könnte böse enden!



Doch, Taco ist dran. In Rot. Ist auf den Fotos aber sehr schlecht zu sehen.


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi Ojs,

sag mal wie kommst du denn auf 16,1 kg Gesamtgewicht? Habe den gleichen Rahmen in M (deiner scheint ja L zu sein). Was für Parts hast du denn so noch verbaut? Wollte mir meines auch ziemlich leicht aufbauen. Aber nach meiner Rechnung komme ich höchstens auf 18 kg.
lg Wolf


----------



## ojs (19. Dezember 2007)

Da sind schon ziemlich leichte Teile dran:

1. MonkeyLite DH Lenker
2. Syntace Superforce Vorbau
3. Formula Oro Puro Bremsen (so ziemlich die leichtesten Bremsen am Markt)
4. X.0 Schaltwerk und Trigger
5. KMC 9 SL Kette
6. Titanfeder im DHX
7. Hope Pro 2 Naben und Subrosa Felgen (LRS liegt damit bei 2050 Gramm)
8. Im Augenblick eben Big Betty Reifen und AV 14 ExtraLight Schläuche
9. Ein Haufen Titanschrauben

So wiegt es jetzt 16,8 kg. Es kommen noch Dura Ace Kassette (- 150 Gramm), Wellgo MG-1 Pedale mit Titanachse (-250 Gramm) und Gravity Light MegaExo Kurbel (- 300 Gramm).

Naja, mit DH Bereifung im Sommer ist es dann wieder auf 16,8 kg aber damit bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2007)

Winterzeit ist Waagenzeit ! Hoffentlich können wir alle bald mal wieder richtig fahren gehen !


----------



## ojs (19. Dezember 2007)

Eher Bastelzeit, die Waage ist nur ein Aspekt! Habe schon früher im Winter gerne gebastelt. Lautsprecher selber konzipiert und zusammengeschraubt. Heute sind es halt Bikes. Jedes Kind braucht sein Spielzeug. Aber mit dem Fahren gebe ich Dir Recht, obwohl es im Augenblick doch schon ideal ist. Zumindest meine Local DHs kommen gut zur Nutzung.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2007)

War ja auch ironisch gemeint, weil sich hier alle die Zahlen um die Ohren hauen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (19. Dezember 2007)

ojs,dein Sunday ist zwar seeehr weiß,aber auch sehr schön geworden  
Das Gewicht ist echt ein Traum,meins wird am Ende wohl kaum unter 18Kg rauskommen 
Ich häng den Rahmen heute abend mal an eine ordentliche Waage


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Dezember 2007)

Gr. M incl.Titanachse,Sattelklemme,e.thirteen caps und DHX mit 400er Stahlfeder macht ganz genau 5130g!


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2007)

Ändert sich eigentlich am 08er Sunday irgendwas ? Geometrie, Winkel, etc. ?
Mit was für Dämpfern werden die ausgeliefert ?


----------



## ojs (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich habs mit Fox DHX 5 bekommen. Nach ridemonkey Forum (dort ist der "offizielle" Sunday Support Thread) wurde nur der untere Link gegenüber 07 verändert, um den Vivid zu unterstützen.


----------



## ojs (20. Dezember 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Gr. M incl.Titanachse,Sattelklemme,e.thirteen caps und DHX mit 400er Stahlfeder macht ganz genau 5130g!



Aber wieso 400er Feder? Bist Du so ein Schwergewicht?


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Dezember 2007)

momentan "nur" noch 94kg...ansonsten eher so 98Kg(nackisch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ojs (20. Dezember 2007)

Dann habe ich nichts sagen wollen


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2007)

@Soulbrother: Welcome to the Club of the Heavyweight Champions !    

Wir machen brauchen zwar dickere Bremsen, sind aber dafür schneller im Tal beim Weißbier


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Dezember 2007)

!


----------



## Kayodic (21. Dezember 2007)

ojs schrieb:


> Ich habs mit Fox DHX 5 bekommen. Nach ridemonkey Forum (dort ist der "offizielle" Sunday Support Thread) wurde nur der untere Link gegenüber 07 verändert, um den Vivid zu unterstützen.





Hast fast recht  !

Also die erste Auslieferung an 08er Rahmen-kits ist Made in USA und kommen mit Fox DHX 5.0, die zweite Auslieferung, voraussichtlich ab Januar, ist Made in Taiwan und kommt mit nem Vivid!

Auch haben die Rahmen die mit dem DHX kommen noch nicht den geänderten Link für den Vivid, aber der sollte demnächst einzeln zum nachrüsten erhältlich sein! Soweit die Aussagen einer zuverlässigen Quelle  !

Ansonsten wurde außer den Farben nichts geändert.


----------



## ojs (21. Dezember 2007)

Na, soll ich jetzt lachen oder weinen? Habe dann also einen Rahmen "Made in USA" (gut für's Image), aber wenn ich den Vivid nachrüsten will, muss ich den unteren Link nachkaufen (schlecht für den Geldbeutel). Na toll...


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2007)

Und der Link ist dann auch noch made in Taiwan


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Dezember 2007)

Der Aufbau beginnt  jetzt so gaaanz langsam,schön über die nächsten 14Tage (Urlaub) verteilt


----------



## RedSKull (27. Dezember 2007)

14 Tage? Du zögerst den Höhepunkt aber ganz schön lange raus.


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Dezember 2007)

Nee,ich nicht...das liegt momentan eher an den Faulenzern beim Zoll


----------



## RedSKull (28. Dezember 2007)

Da kannst du dich mit dem BATMAN (sh. Post 2 in diesem Thread) zusammentun, der wartet auch darauf, dass seine Sachen durch den Zoll gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_chris (29. Dezember 2007)

mein bike, ca. 18 kg, wird aber für die kommende dh-saison noch umgebaut


----------



## Ivery (29. Dezember 2007)

Sry für offtopic! In dem 2008er Katalog haben die Kompletträder ja alle eine e13 LG1. Hab aber jetzt schon viele 08 Modelle gesehn wo die e13 STS verbaut ist. Weiß da jemand genaueres?


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Januar 2008)

Ich war heute morgen beim Zollamt  





Jetzt geht´s endlich weiter


----------



## san_andreas (3. Januar 2008)

Gratulation ! Das wird ja vom aller Feinsten ! Hammer !


----------



## Mr.A (3. Januar 2008)

das Pferdchen hat eine extra Schlafdecke 

Anbauteile sind vom feinsten


----------



## ojs (3. Januar 2008)

Schönes Puzzle...

Mach Dir an die LG1 aber auf jeden Fall einen Taco dran. Sonst ist das KB schnell krumm.


----------



## xMARTINx (3. Januar 2008)

bei mir wärs schon fertig zusammengebaut...


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Januar 2008)

Thx!

Gut Ding braucht Weile  ...bin gerade fertig mit der Lackpolitur + Nanoversiegelung

@ojs
Danke für den Tip


----------



## oBATMANo (3. Januar 2008)

Wenn Du ein 36er KB fährst, kannst nen kleinen Bashguard montieren und gewinnst nochmal gut Bodenfreiheit.

Bin das ganze Jahr mit einem 36er KB gefahren und habe nie einen größeren Gang vermißt. Darauf achten, dass die Kassette mit einem 11er Ritzel beginnt. Der Unterschied zwischen einem 11er und 12er Ritzel ist größer als ein 36er und 38er KB. Unterschied zwischen 36/11 zu 40/12 sind nur 0,7 km/h bei 90 Kurbelumdrehungen in der Minute und 90 upm ist nicht langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ojs (3. Januar 2008)

Und wenn es so schnell wird, muss man eh nicht mehr treten


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Januar 2008)

Danke Batman  36/11-21 hab ich hier liegen  

Für heute steht´s zumindest schon mal auf eigenen Füßen:


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (4. Januar 2008)

@ Soulbrother
einfach nur genial. Sieht wirklich sehr schön aus. Hast du die Sachen komplett aus USA bekommen? Was für für eine Rahmengrösse ist das denn? Wenn du es fertig hast mache mal den Gewichtstest. Würde mich interessieren.
Werde meinen Rahmen auch demnächst schon einmal posten.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Januar 2008)

@Soulbrother: Sunday, Fox 40, Deemax....ein Traum wird wahr !


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Januar 2008)

Joa,so langsam wird was draus...danke euch 

@Wolf Schreiner
nur die Gabel ist von drüben und Größe ist M.Ich hoffe mal,daß es am Ende nicht all zu weit über 18Kg liegen wird.

*Heute war der Antrieb dran*


----------



## san_andreas (5. Januar 2008)

Das schöne alte XTR  is ja fast zu schade...trotzdem geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (5. Januar 2008)

Sieht echt sehr geil aus! Denke aber auf die 19 Kilo wirds schon gehn.


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (5. Januar 2008)

Hura, habe heute meinen Frame bekommen. Habe es sofort mal auf die Beine gestellt. Nur mal so um zu sehen. Der Rest kommt dann noch!


----------



## noco (5. Januar 2008)

Bei den Bildern würd man am liebsten in den Bildschirm reinkriechen und alles voll sabbern und schlabbern    

cheers, cheers, cheers

Bernd


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Januar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das schöne alte XTR  is ja fast zu schade...trotzdem geil.


Haste schon recht mit,aber andererseits liegt es auch seit ca. 10 Jahren in der Kiste rum.Und als ich das Blau von Wippe und Schaltauge so vor mir hatte,kam mir das gute alte Stück direkt in den Sinn !Zudem ist es auch nur gerade mal 10g schwerer als mein aktuelles ´08er x.o short cage und dabei wohl um einiges stabiler,was sich positiv beim shutteln auswirken dürfte.



Ivery schrieb:


> Sieht echt sehr geil aus! Denke aber auf die 19 Kilo wirds schon gehn.



Ja...wahrscheinlich,aber ich geb die Hoffnung mal noch nicht auf  



Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> Hura, habe heute meinen Frame bekommen. Habe es sofort mal auf die Beine gestellt. Nur mal so um zu sehen. Der Rest kommt dann noch!



Aha,das wird dann wohl ein Aufbau in Pastelfarben...sehr interressant...ich bin gespannt


----------



## Kayodic (5. Januar 2008)

ojs schrieb:


> Doch, Taco ist dran. In Rot. Ist auf den Fotos aber sehr schlecht zu sehen.




Kannst du mir verraten wo du den Taco her hast?

Hab schon überall nachgeschaut und find den nirgends zu kaufen!


----------



## Köchert-Biker (5. Januar 2008)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> Hura, habe heute meinen Frame bekommen. Habe es sofort mal auf die Beine gestellt. Nur mal so um zu sehen. Der Rest kommt dann noch!



da sieht man ja mal deutlich, wie flach der Lenkwinkel ist . Viel Spaß beim Aufbau ist doch immer wieder das Schönste 

Cya
Julian


----------



## san_andreas (5. Januar 2008)

Hilfe, eine Flut von Eisenpferden überrollt uns...   
Hat ja auch lange genug gedauert, bis die auf deutschem Boden Fuß gefasst hatten !
Das Pferdchen in pastell könnte auch geil werden ? Gibts die Fox 40 derzeit irgendwo zu Schleuderpreisen ?


----------



## da_chris (5. Januar 2008)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> Hura, habe heute meinen Frame bekommen. Habe es sofort mal auf die Beine gestellt. Nur mal so um zu sehen. Der Rest kommt dann noch!




die neue fox in weiß würde sehr gut passen!!!!!

weiters daten und fakten vom weltmeister bike vom sam hill, für alle die gerne vergleichen:

http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/downloads/press/DT70_PRObikeHILL.pdf


----------



## japh (5. Januar 2008)

Köchert-Biker schrieb:


> da sieht man ja mal deutlich, wie flach der Lenkwinkel ist . Viel Spaß beim Aufbau ist doch immer wieder das Schönste
> 
> Cya
> Julian



ähm ? weil da kein Steursatz drin ist....

Sind bei deinem Rahmen die Gewinde für Tretlager und/oder Achse auch so schlecht geschnitten ? Bei mir hats anfangs an der Achse einwenig geknirscht usw. Das Gewinde fürs Tretlager war ebenfalls echt nicht das Wahre.....


----------



## Stiftsquelle (5. Januar 2008)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> Hura, habe heute meinen Frame bekommen. Habe es sofort mal auf die Beine gestellt. Nur mal so um zu sehen. Der Rest kommt dann noch!



 

an meinem hat sich auch einiges geändert, u.a. ein neuer anstrich...
(den originallack konnte man ja fast mit den fingernägeln zerkratzen...)

werde ich die tage mal posten, wenns halbwegs wieder steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ojs (5. Januar 2008)

Kayodic schrieb:


> Kannst du mir verraten wo du den Taco her hast?
> 
> Hab schon überall nachgeschaut und find den nirgends zu kaufen!



DEN Taco von e.13 gibt es noch nicht zu kaufen. Aber Du kannst einfach einen passenden Bashguard zersägen. Geht prima und aus einem Bashguard gibt es 2 Tacos, also hast Du noch einen Reserve...


----------



## ojs (5. Januar 2008)

Noch ein Tipp an alle, die jetzt aufbauen. Alle Schrauben einmal raus und mit Loctite wieder rein. Sonst sind sie beim ersten Ausritt futsch.


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Januar 2008)

das mit dem taco ist nicht ganz richtig,ab diesem jahr gibts den taco von e.13 zu kaufen,habs auf irgendner ami-seite gesehen,musst mal auf der e.13 homepage schauen,beu uns dauerts sicher noch nen paar tage


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (5. Januar 2008)

japh schrieb:


> ähm ? weil da kein Steursatz drin ist....
> 
> Sind bei deinem Rahmen die Gewinde für Tretlager und/oder Achse auch so schlecht geschnitten ? Bei mir hats anfangs an der Achse einwenig geknirscht usw. Das Gewinde fürs Tretlager war ebenfalls echt nicht das Wahre.....



Ja das stimmt. Der Steuersatz fehlt noch. Wollte einen Acros AI-25 einbauen. Die mitgelieferte Lösung e13 Reducer + FSA Carbon sagt mir nicht so ganz zu.

Bei mir sind die Steckachse und das Innenlagergewinde soweit ok. Achse liess sich einwandfrei verschrauben. Innenlager kann ich noch nicht sagen da das noch fehlt. Aber sieht ganz gut aus!


----------



## Dropdead (8. Januar 2008)

.


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Januar 2008)




----------



## da_killerk (12. Januar 2008)

Ist das die XTR Bremse?
PS: Schönes Grün

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Januar 2008)

Nein,das sind die alten XT Sättel in Verbindung mit den neuen XT Hebeln


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Januar 2008)

@Soulbrother: bist du Wahnsinnig, so ein altes XTR Schaltwerk am DH-Bike zu fahren? Sowas muss gepflegt werden. Die Jungs aus der Classic-Bike Ecke steinigen und vierteilen dich dafür   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Januar 2008)

Was fahrt ihr denn alle für Federhärten? Ich wiege ungefähr 85kg und die 450er passt mir optimal!
Was haltet ihr von ner Tune Big Foot Kurbelgarnitur?

-------------------------
Hoffentlich kommt mein neues Ironhorse bald


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Januar 2008)

Ähh....ich meine natürlich die Fast Foot!


----------



## ojs (15. Januar 2008)

450er. Bist Du sicher. Das erscheint mir schon viel. Bis 75 kg kannst Du prima mit der 300er fahren. Ich wiege 76 kg aktuell inkl. Winterfell und komme bei flowigen Strecken mit der 300er klar, allerdings wird der Federweg schon komplett genutzt. Als Alternative habe ich noch eine 350er und die bekomme ich selbst bei "dickeren" Sachen nicht zum Durchschlagen. Also würde ich bei Dir auch eine 350er oder allerhöchsten eine 400er erwarten.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (15. Januar 2008)

bin eine 450er und eine 300er bei 75 kg (inkl. ausrüstung) gefahren auf einem akira (silver tuning) swinger 6-way.
450 war n tacken zu hart. die 300er passte eigentlich perfekt, max. ein durchschlag in bad wildbad und auf anderen strecken sowieso keinen...

auf dem original inron horse 5th element hats eine 500er feder gebraucht.


dämpfer (manitou) ist jetzt gerade bei akira, fürs speedvalve v 22 tuning. da braucht christophe eine 400er feder um den dämpfer zu konfigurieren. 

anscheinend auch immer abhängig von den jeweiligen (internen) dämpfereinstellungen...

wird der dhx eigentlich von haus aus auf das sunday abgestimmt, so wie es bei dem 5th element auch war?


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Januar 2008)

@reo-fahrer,
dafür hätte ich sogar vollstes Verständnisund wenn die dann auch noch wüssten,daß es mit einem kompletten Tune Schraubenkit bestückt ist... aber seit Mitte der Neunziger liegt es mit vielen anderen schönen retro parts nutzlos in einer Kiste rum und beim Anblick der blauen Wippe kam es mir direkt wieder in den Sinn.

Zur Federhärte:
Ne 450er bei 85Kg ...erscheint mir aber auch viel zu viel.
Ich habe eine 400er bei 94Kg und mit einer Umdrehung Vorspannung stimmt der sag genau.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Januar 2008)

Klar...bei nomalen Downhills oder Trails würde ich auch ne 400er fahren. Aber meine Hausstrecke ist der Geiskopf und auf der Downhill wirds teilweise schon etwas hart. Bei manchen Sprüngen zumintest! Die 450er schlägt da zwar nicht durch, ist aber schon an der Grenze!
Was hältst du von den Tune Fast Foot Kurbeln?

----------------------
Bald könnt ihr meines auch bestaunen und ablecken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Januar 2008)

Hey ojs!
Kannst du vielleicht mal nen Link reinstellen, wo man die FSA Gravity Light Kurbeln begutachten kann?
Dann wäre mir sehr geholfen.

Danke!


----------



## ojs (15. Januar 2008)

Zu weich. Soweit ich weiß, sind die dem Klausmann gebrochen und er hat sie auch wieder ausgemustert. Im Februar sind die Gravity Light lieferbar. Ist wohl der beste Kompromiss. Ansonsten Middleburn Kurbel (geil) und passendes ISIS-Lager (immer Mist).


----------



## ojs (15. Januar 2008)

Stiftsquelle schrieb:


> ...
> 
> wird der dhx eigentlich von haus aus auf das sunday abgestimmt, so wie es bei dem 5th element auch war?



Laut Ridemonkey ja. Allerdings ist kein Aufkleber oder sowas drauf. Und einen Vergleich habe ich nicht. Allerdings funktioniert das Gespann dw-link/DHX schon sehr gut. Beim ersten Ausritt hatte ich nach dem Umstieg vom Demo 9 das Gefühl, da stimmt was nicht, das ist viel zu straff. Das Sunday fährt sich auf mehr oder weniger ebener Strecke wie ein Hardtail und gibt einem auch das Gefühl eines sehr straffen Fahrwerks. Aber der Federweg wird ganz unauffällig frei gegeben, wenn er benötigt wird. Ist evtl. mit dem Fahrgefühl in einem Porsche oder rotem Italiener zu vergleichen, straff, aber doch sehr sensibel


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Januar 2008)

Sind des die Gravity Light, die schon im Workshop sind?


----------



## ojs (15. Januar 2008)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> Hey ojs!
> Kannst du vielleicht mal nen Link reinstellen, wo man die FSA Gravity Light Kurbeln begutachten kann?
> Dann wäre mir sehr geholfen.
> 
> Danke!



http://www.sicklines.com/2007/08/27/fsa-gravity-light-mega-exo/#more-1702


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Januar 2008)

Boahh geil...die hol ich mir! Merci!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Januar 2008)

Aber auf Hibike zb kann man die schon kaufen. Sind dort zumindest schon zu sehen!


----------



## ojs (15. Januar 2008)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> Aber auf Hibike zb kann man die schon kaufen. Sind dort zumindest schon zu sehen!



Naja, dann frag mal nach. Das Sunday braucht die 83mm Version und ich würde auch die 165er Kurbel empfehlen. Und das ist laut Importeur eben erst im Februar lieferbar. Wenn Du es ganz eilig hast, kannst Du in USA bei Go-Ride bestellen. Musst dann halt selbst verzollen. Aber bei dem Dollar-Kurs evtl. sogar ein Tick günstiger, nur halt keine Garantie.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Januar 2008)

Hey ojs,
Die Titanfeder in deinem Ironhorse ist doch die neue von Reverse oder?
Stimmt es, dass die bloß die Hälfte von den Staalfedern wiegen?
Was kostet denn so eine und wie bist du mit der zufrieden?


----------



## ojs (15. Januar 2008)

Na, ich mausere mich ja zu Deinem persönlichen Berater...

Also, die Feder ist von Nuke Proof. Gibt es bei chainreactioncycles. Sind etwas leichter als RCS. Die 300er Fox Stahl Feder wiegt weit über 500 Gramm (ich glaube 583) und die 300er Nuke Proof deutlich unter 300 Gramm (auch hier nur aus der Erinnerung: ca. 287 Gramm). Also ca. 40 - 50 % leichter, dies ist aber auch die übliche Quote für Titan.

Und wie ich zufrieden bin? Sie federt. In irgendeinem Dummbatz-Thread wurde mal diskutiert, ob Titanfedern _anders_ sind, also sensibler, plushiger, etc. Mir fehlt dafür der Popo oder das ist Blödsinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Januar 2008)

Mag sein...aber du bist genau so ein Leichtbaufreak wie ich. Und du hast wahrscheinlich mehr know how als ich. Ich hab auch mal was von einer andere Federeigenschaft gehört. Soll nicht so gut ansprechen. Ist aber glaub ich nichts Wahres dran. Hab auch schon mal gehört, dass sich die Titanfeder mit der Zeit verkürzt hat!
Egal ich hol mir trotzdem eine!
Sieht einfach PORNO aus!


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Januar 2008)

Meine 400er wiegt 358g


----------



## san_andreas (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo Soulbrother, wann steht die Schönheit ENDLICH ???


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Januar 2008)

Stehen tut´s ja schon länger  

Gestern kamen dann noch ein paar Teilchen:




Aus dem Bash hab ich heute 2 Taco´s gemacht...




...und morgen hab ich mal wieder etwas Zeit um weiter zu bauen


----------



## san_andreas (15. Januar 2008)

Du zögerst es aber ganz schön lange raus  
Dafür wirds dann um so geiler !


----------



## san_andreas (15. Januar 2008)

Noch was: ist das eine Fox mit den niedrigen oder hohen Brücken ?
Wie hoch ist Dein Steuerrohr mit Steuersatz ?


----------



## Stiftsquelle (15. Januar 2008)

der rahmen steht schonmal wieder komplett...


----------



## da_chris (15. Januar 2008)

ojs schrieb:


> Zu weich. Soweit ich weiß, sind die dem Klausmann gebrochen und er hat sie auch wieder ausgemustert. Im Februar sind die Gravity Light lieferbar. Ist wohl der beste Kompromiss. Ansonsten Middleburn Kurbel (geil) und passendes ISIS-Lager (immer Mist).



welche daten muss die fsa kurbel aufweisen, innenlager etc.???


----------



## Stiftsquelle (15. Januar 2008)

ojs schrieb:


> Das Sunday braucht die 83mm Version und ich würde auch die 165er Kurbel empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Januar 2008)

Die wiegt mit Innenlager ungefähr 800g.
Länge der Kurbelarme: 165mm
Innenlagerbreite: 83mm

Holst du dir die auch?


----------



## da_chris (15. Januar 2008)

werde mal bei bikes parts online nachfragen wegen lieferbarkeit, denn die haben sie auch auf deren seite


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Januar 2008)

Auf der Seite der Kurbeln steht, dass die schon auf den 2008ern Bikes verbaut sind. Weiß jemand, ob damit die Komplettbikes gemeint sind, die man im shop kaufen kann?


----------



## ojs (15. Januar 2008)

Ja, zumindest sind die Komplettbikes so spezifiziert. Gesehen habe ich aber noch keins. Wie oben schon geschrieben, in USA ist die Kurbel in der 83mm Version lieferbar. In D-Land laut Vertrieb wohl ab Februar. Die 73mm Version bekommt man jetzt schon.


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Januar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Noch was: ist das eine Fox mit den niedrigen oder hohen Brücken ?
> Wie hoch ist Dein Steuerrohr mit Steuersatz ?




Die Brücken sind immer gleich,die beiden Versionen small/large und extra-large unterscheiden sich in den Standrohrlängen.
S/L für Gesamthöhe (untere Lagerschale+Steuerrohr+obere Lagerschale) 90-165mm
XL für Gesamthöhe 165-181mm

Mein Steuerrohr (Gr.M) ist incl. Steuersatz ca. 145mm lang


----------



## Downhill Lucki (16. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mir nämlich das Sunday World Cup bestellt und jetzt hoffe ich, dass die Kurbeln da schon verbaut sind!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2008)

@Soulbrother: dann reicht bei Dir also die kurze Variante.
Mein zukünftiges Bike hat ein Steuerrohr von 120mm. Rechnet man einen hohen, nicht integrierten Steuersatz dazu, komme ich auf ca. 155mm Gesamthöhe.
Da sollte S/L reichen, oder ?


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Januar 2008)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nämlich das Sunday World Cup bestellt und jetzt hoffe ich, dass die Kurbeln da schon verbaut sind!?



schau halt auf die Homepage was verbaut ist


----------



## Downhill Lucki (17. Januar 2008)

Weiß einer von euch zufällig, wo man ein grünes 36er Kettenblatt herbekommt? Das würde nämlich optimal zu meinem neuen Bike passen!

Danke!


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2008)

@Downhill Lucki: ist Dein Frame auch grün ? Dann fände ich ein grünes Kettenblatt bißchen viel.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Januar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Soulbrother: dann reicht bei Dir also die kurze Variante.
> Mein zukünftiges Bike hat ein Steuerrohr von 120mm. Rechnet man einen hohen, nicht integrierten Steuersatz dazu, komme ich auf ca. 155mm Gesamthöhe.
> Da sollte S/L reichen, oder ?



Ja,klar!  


...weiter- bzw. umgebaut,also schon erstes update sozusagen


----------



## Downhill Lucki (17. Januar 2008)

Ne ich hab mir das neue Sunday World Cup bestellt! Das ist schwarz und hat nur wenige grüne Elemente! Folglich würde ein grünes Kettenblatt richtig geil aussehen! Grüne Pedele hab ich auch schon!


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2008)

Schau Dir das E:thirteen vom Soulbrother an ! Das finde ich ein schönes, filigranes Kettenblatt.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (17. Januar 2008)

Gibts das auch in grün?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2008)

Guck mal hier: http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=53194
Aber anscheinend nur in silber und schwarz.


----------



## M888K (22. Januar 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ja,klar!
> 
> 
> ...weiter- bzw. umgebaut,also schon erstes update sozusagen



Servus, schaut ja fein aus! hab selber ein goldenes 07er - find das 07er design um einiges peppiger als die 08er - gute Wahl.

Ich warte auf die selbe feder- Frage dazu: reibt sie eigentlich am ausgleichsbehälter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ojs (22. Januar 2008)

Die Nuke Proof passt prima. Die 300er und die 350er sind auch sehr dünn, also keine Kollision mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter. Dürfte bei RCS und der Federstärke aber auch so sein. Ab 450 - 500 kann es schon mal schleifen, wenn die Feder etwas einseitig verrutscht.


----------



## M888K (22. Januar 2008)

ojs schrieb:


> Die Nuke Proof passt prima. Die 300er und die 350er sind auch sehr dünn, also keine Kollision mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter. Dürfte bei RCS und der Federstärke aber auch so sein. Ab 450 - 500 kann es schon mal schleifen, wenn die Feder etwas einseitig verrutscht.



Danke, dann müsst ne 400er auch noch locker gehen.


----------



## da_killerk (22. Januar 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass wir im Sommer ein Iron Horse treffen in einem Bikepark machen.
Was kostet denn aktuell eine Titan Feder von Nuke Proof?

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## numinisflo (22. Januar 2008)

Zwischen 160 und 200â¬. Je nach Variante.


----------



## xMARTINx (22. Januar 2008)

sehr guter preis würde ich sagen


----------



## ojs (22. Januar 2008)

da_killerk schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, dass wir im Sommer ein Iron Horse treffen in einem Bikepark machen.



Gute Idee. Dann machen wir ein Pferdchen-Corso  

Ich bin vom 5.7.-26.7. in PdS. Ist ja auch ein Bikepark und viel Wildnis zum Ausreiten. Wer also sich dazugesellen möchte...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (22. Januar 2008)

Die Idee finde ich auch richtig geil! Müsste aber ein Bikepark in der Gegend sein, damit für alle die Möglichkeit besteht dorthin zu kommen. Ich würde Bischofsmais oder Oberammergau vorschlagen! Wäre sau cool, wenn das klappen würde!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Januar 2008)

@ DH-Lucki

Du hast ne PN


----------



## freeridetulli (22. Januar 2008)

ein treffen währ ja mega-geil!

Leogang währ supa, geile Park und für jeden was dabei, super zum Zelten, und faiere Preise!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. Januar 2008)

freeridetulli schrieb:


> ein treffen währ ja mega-geil!
> 
> Leogang währ supa, geile Park und für jeden was dabei, super zum Zelten, und faiere Preise!!!



Zelten + Preise sind in Bischofsmais viel günstiger, der Park ist auch viel universeller.

Wenn Österreich dann ist Wagrain recht gut von den Preisen her, zelten is geduldet und duschen darf man sich kostenlos im Sportheim. Da wird man in Leogang z.B. schon abgezockt.


PS: DH-Lucki... ich komm mitm Martin auch und nimm mein M-Pire mit damit Ihr mal ein schönes Bike seht *duckundwegrenn*


----------



## Downhill Lucki (23. Januar 2008)

Das traust du dich nicht!!!


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Januar 2008)

*Fertig,*














Vermutlich wird der eine oder andere von euch doch bestimmt beim Dirt Masters/IXS Cup Winterberg auch mit am Start sein oder?

Ansonsten werde ich zum Saisonopening mal wieder in O´gau sein.


----------



## Astaroth (24. Januar 2008)

Servus,
mein Neid ist mit Dir!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## freeridetulli (24. Januar 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Zelten + Preise sind in Bischofsmais viel günstiger, der Park ist auch viel universeller.
> 
> Wenn Österreich dann ist Wagrain recht gut von den Preisen her, zelten is geduldet und duschen darf man sich kostenlos im Sportheim. Da wird man in Leogang z.B. schon abgezockt.
> 
> ...


----------



## ojs (24. Januar 2008)

@Soulbrother: Ist ja wirklich sehr schön geworden. Aber wichtiger ist natürlich die Frage: Wie fährt es sich denn? Ich war ja am Anfang ziemlich überrascht, da ich von einem sehr weich abgestimmten Demo 9 komme und das Sunday vom Charakter her und - bewusst - bei meiner Abstimmung schon sehr straff ist. Aber es gibt den Federweg sofort frei, wenn es ruppig wird. Schon eine gute Erfahrung und subjektiv ist das Sunday viel schneller im Vergleich zum Demo.

Wenn ich mich nicht wie letztes Jahr kurz vorher wieder schrotte, bin ich in Winterberg dabei. Dann sehen wir uns mal. Ansonsten wollte ich noch zum Opening in Tabarz, Ogau ist von Hamburg aus schon ein bisschen weit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (24. Januar 2008)

Ist echt ein geiles Bike...muss man dir echt lassen!
Ich bin auch in Winterberg zum IXS-Cup. Wir könnten uns doch dort alle mal treffen oder? Nur Ironhorse versteht sich!


----------



## oBATMANo (24. Januar 2008)

ojs schrieb:


> @Soulbrother: Ist ja wirklich sehr schön geworden. Aber wichtiger ist natürlich die Frage: Wie fährt es sich denn? Ich war ja am Anfang ziemlich überrascht, da ich von einem sehr weich abgestimmten Demo 9 komme und das Sunday vom Charakter her und - bewusst - bei meiner Abstimmung schon sehr straff ist. Aber es gibt den Federweg sofort frei, wenn es ruppig wird. Schon eine gute Erfahrung und subjektiv ist das Sunday viel schneller im Vergleich zum Demo.
> 
> Wenn ich mich nicht wie letztes Jahr kurz vorher wieder schrotte, bin ich in Winterberg dabei. Dann sehen wir uns mal. Ansonsten wollte ich noch zum Opening in Tabarz, Ogau ist von Hamburg aus schon ein bisschen weit...



Vielleicht seh ma uns in Winterberg. Tabarz hatte ich auch eingeplant.
Auf dem Weg nach Ogau kannst ja bei mir Zwischenstation machen und wir können ne Runde Oko fahren.
Ogau is ne feine Strecke.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Januar 2008)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> Das traust du dich nicht!!!



Willst es drauf ankommen lassn???

Der Klaus... äh... Batman kennt mich schon lang, mit dem bin ich auch schon gefahrn und der haut mich sicher ned 

NAch Ogau will ich dieses JAhr auch mal wieder...


@ Soulbrother: Sehr geiles Sunday, top.

@ freeridetulli: Wagrain soll laut meinen Infos nächstes Jahr nen DH haben. Ausserdem is der Park sehr geil, die Leute sind sehr engagiert, pflegen die Strecken mit Nagelschere und Feile.

Ich hatte 2007 sehr grossen Spass dort.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. Januar 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:
			
		

> Batman kennt mich schon lang, mit dem bin ich auch schon gefahrn und der haut mich sicher ned
> rt.



Ich find Eierhorst Fahrer eh doof


----------



## Downhill Lucki (24. Januar 2008)

@Soulbrother: Was wiegt denn dein Bike so wies ez da steht (incl. Pedale)?
ich tipp mal 18.5kg ungefähr


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Januar 2008)

ojs schrieb:


> @Soulbrother: Ist ja wirklich sehr schön geworden. Aber wichtiger ist natürlich die Frage: Wie fährt es sich denn? Ich war ja am Anfang ziemlich überrascht, da ich von einem sehr weich abgestimmten Demo 9 komme und das Sunday vom Charakter her und - bewusst - bei meiner Abstimmung schon sehr straff ist. Aber es gibt den Federweg sofort frei, wenn es ruppig wird. Schon eine gute Erfahrung und subjektiv ist das Sunday viel schneller im Vergleich zum Demo.
> 
> Wenn ich mich nicht wie letztes Jahr kurz vorher wieder schrotte, bin ich in Winterberg dabei. Dann sehen wir uns mal. Ansonsten wollte ich noch zum Opening in Tabarz, Ogau ist von Hamburg aus schon ein bisschen weit...



Am Wochenende weiß ich mehr,bei mir war es zuletzt ebenfalls ein softes Demo.Bisher bin ich nur mal mit dem Sunday vom Mario(Hairider) in Rittershausen auf der Straße hin und her gefahren und habe aber dabei schon genau das von dir Erwähnte im Ansatz feststellen können.



oBATMANo schrieb:


> Vielleicht seh ma uns in Winterberg. Tabarz hatte ich auch eingeplant.
> Auf dem Weg nach Ogau kannst ja bei mir Zwischenstation machen und wir können ne Runde Oko fahren.
> Ogau is ne feine Strecke.



Ogau ist eine sehr feine Strecke,gehört mit zu meinen persönlichen Favoriten  
Wir beide waren sogar im letzten Oktober am gleichen Tag dort,zum Saisonfinale  



Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> @Soulbrother: Was wiegt denn dein Bike so wies ez da steht (incl. Pedale)?
> ich tipp mal 18.5kg ungefähr



Genau 17,495Kg (allerdings mit 1ply Minions...aber für momentan auf den heimatlichen trails sind sie ausreichend)


----------



## Ivery (24. Januar 2008)

@Soulbrother.....Ein sehr schönes Bike! Gefällt mir echt gut!


----------



## Crak (25. Januar 2008)

ojs schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Dann machen wir ein Pferdchen-Corso
> 
> Ich bin vom 5.7.-26.7. in PdS. Ist ja auch ein Bikepark und viel Wildnis zum Ausreiten. Wer also sich dazugesellen möchte...





sehr gut, da bin ich auch in PdS...wären wir schonmal 2 IH


----------



## ojs (25. Januar 2008)

Klaus (Batman) ist evtl. auch da. Also schon 3.


----------



## oBATMANo (25. Januar 2008)

bin sogar ganz sicher da  

Da werden aber so viele Sundays rumfahren, dass man wohl Probleme hat am Hamburgerstand sein eigenes wieder zu finden.

Oli, meine Gravity Light ist übrigens schon montiert und eingeweiht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. Januar 2008)

@Batman: Mach mal ein Bild rein.


----------



## da_killerk (25. Januar 2008)

Ich werde den Sommer sicher viel in Lac Blanc (Colmar nahe Offenburg)unterwegs sein. Da gibt es auch viele franzÃ¶sische Iron Horse Fahrer und einen 6er Sessellift fÃ¼r 20â¬ Tageskarte.
Und was noch besser ist, man wird nicht alle 3m begafft nur weil man ein Iron Horse fÃ¤ht

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## oBATMANo (25. Januar 2008)

> Und was noch besser ist, man wird nicht alle 3m begafft nur weil man ein Iron Horse fäht



Das wird sich eh bald ändern, wenn von 10 Räder im Bikepark 5 Sundays sind.

Bild werd ich evtl. heut Abend machen.
Dann kann ich gleich mit meiner neuen oberen Gabelbrücke mit integrierten Vorbau für die Fox 40 protzen samt Burgtec Ride wide Lenker *huuu*

Aber dann müßt ich erst mal den Lehm abpopeln vom Radl.
Wird also eher nix


----------



## teatimetom (25. Januar 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Das wird sich eh bald ändern, wenn von 10 Räder im Bikepark 5 Sundays sind.



dann kann ich ja auch kommen wenn ironhorse das neue specialized ist


----------



## san_andreas (25. Januar 2008)

@Batman: Du meinst aber nicht die hier oder : http://www.persistcomponents.com ?

Das ist mit Abstand die geilste Gabelbrücke ever !


----------



## Marder (27. Januar 2008)

ich schreib einfach mal hier was rein, damit ich eure gespräche mitlesen kann  

ich bin total überzeugt von dem sunday, da ich es letztes jahr in porte du soleil test gefahren bin und es einfach nur hammer war - als schüler ist es allerdings schwer, mal eben so ein bike zu finanzieren.... deswegen werd ich noch ein bisschen warten müssen  

naja... wünsch euch viel spass mit euren geilen bikes


----------



## da_killerk (28. Januar 2008)

Bei dem schlechten Vertrieb und den Freudenhauspreisen in Deutschland für die Räder wird es wohl nicht so schlimm werden wie bei Specialized.
Wie gesagt in Frankreich waren diesen Sommer ziemlich viele IH Bikes unterwegs. Was ich echt toll finde, man sieht immer sehr gut aufgebaute Bikes und keine zusammengestückelten Dinger.
Ich habe an der Eurobike gehört, dass das Sunday von Sam Hill in der Race Konfiguration um die 16,5 kg wiegen soll. Hier sind ja auch schon ein paar Weight Weenies unterwegs, wenn das kein Ansporn ist!

PS: Falls einer eine 400er Feder für den 240er Fox Dämpfer hat wäre ich dankbar.

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## klemmi (28. Januar 2008)

da_killerk schrieb:


> Ich habe an der Eurobike gehört, dass das Sunday von Sam Hill in der Race Konfiguration um die 16,5 kg wiegen soll. Hier sind ja auch schon ein paar Weight Weenies unterwegs, wenn das kein Ansporn ist!



Wenn jemand Lust hat nen ganzen Tag Laufräder einzuspeichen


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2008)

Die bringt doch der Sponsor mit. Außerdem fährt Sam, glaube ich, verhältnismäßig laufradschonend.
Der Aufbau von Sam's Bike ist für Fetischisten auf jeden Fall interessant. Da sieht man man, was einen Vollblutschrauber von einem Hobbyschrauber unterscheidet.
In einer der letzten Dirts war eine Fotostrecke zum WM-Bike. Werds mal posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (28. Januar 2008)

ich will alleine schon nicht wissen, wie die dt-swiss nach nem tag an meinem bike aussehen würden....


----------



## RedSKull (28. Januar 2008)

> Da werden aber so viele Sundays rumfahren, dass man wohl Probleme hat am Hamburgerstand sein eigenes wieder zu finden.


Selbst schuld, wenn ihr alle so 0815 Räder fahren müsst.


----------



## oBATMANo (29. Januar 2008)

Nach den geilen Hamburgern isses mir eh wurscht auf was für ein Radl ich steig.
Da nehm ich auch Dein Krötenrad  

Hauptsache heim aufs Sofa vorm Fernseher


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (29. Januar 2008)

@ BATMAN

was ist denn mit deinem Bild von der coolen Brücke mit Lenker? Erst heiss machen und dann kommt nichts ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2008)

@Wolf S: wie stehts denn mit deinem weißen Ross ?


----------



## oBATMANo (29. Januar 2008)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> @ BATMAN
> ...Erst heiss machen und dann kommt nichts ;-)



Vielleicht bin ich ja ne Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (29. Januar 2008)

Soulbro, Dein Sunday ist das geilste im gesammten Fred  Geile Sau, das Bike!


----------



## da_chris (10. Februar 2008)

update von meinem bike:





außerdem wollte ich noch fragen da auf meiner dämpferfeder 300x3.25 draufsteht auch die 300x3.00 titanfeder von nukeproof einbauen kann.

mfg


----------



## ojs (11. Februar 2008)

Ja, passt.


----------



## bioniconbiker (11. Februar 2008)

hey,

ich hab mal eine frage, was speziell vom 06er sunday bis zu dem jetztigen verändert wurde? ist der hinterbau bzw. das sytem das selbe?
schonmal vielen danke im vorraus!

mfg


----------



## da_killerk (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
laut dem offiziellen Thread auf Ridemonkey wurde seit 06 hauptsächlich die Lagerung des Dämpfers verändert. Sprich es wurden die 10mm Bolzen eingefügt, die sich über eine konische Form vorspannen lassen. In 06 hatte der untere Umlenkhebel eine etwas andere Form. Ab 07 ist mehr Platz für den Dämpfer.

Laut DW wurde auch die Dämpfungskurve im letzten Drittel etwas angepasst.
Bisher war es so, dass man jedes Sunday durch den aktuellen Umlenkhebel auf den neuesten Stand bringen konnte 
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168138

hier kannst du alle technischen Infos zum Sunday nachlesen.

Gruss Da_KillerK


----------



## bioniconbiker (11. Februar 2008)

echt super info.
vielen dank!
also kann man sagen, dass das 06er modell gut mit dem aktuellen mithalten kann?
hat jemand damit eventuell erfahrungen?


----------



## teatimetom (11. Februar 2008)

jetzt wenn ich mir anmaße ein IH zu kritisieren reißen mir wieder alle den kopf ab 

ich tus trotzdem :
ändere mal deine kabelverlegung das sieht neben dem optischen sogar gefählich aus ... wenn du mal schnell absteigst und mit dem fuss in der bremsleitung hängen bleibst....

außerdem kasette - mini RR kasette oder nicht vorhanden ? 



da_chris schrieb:


> update von meinem bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Februar 2008)

ist da keine kassette hinten drauf?


----------



## da_chris (12. Februar 2008)

bei dem bild war noch keine kasette drauf.
auch die leitungsverlegung war da noch nicht gemacht, da waren einfach nur die bremsen zum ersten mal montiert


----------



## Freeride_Felix (12. Februar 2008)

hey hallo,

was haltet ihr davon eine manitou dorado mit 180mm federweg in einem sund rahmen zu fahren wegen der geometrie,baut zu tief usw?!

lg felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (12. Februar 2008)

also dieses schwarz rote sunday hatte ja auch ne totem statt boxer drin
und so kann mans im katalog bestellen ... totem einbauhöhe 656 was hat dorado ?
fox 40 571 
boxxer wc 568


----------



## Freeride_Felix (12. Februar 2008)

auf jeden fall bestimmt sehr viel weniger als die fox 40 oder die boxxer worldcup!

hmm


----------



## teatimetom (12. Februar 2008)

*grrr* 
wer suchet der findet 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=242241

542 mm

magst as a bissi flacher vorne ?? 

ned umbedingt ... vergessen
da ja teils mit normalen gabeln auch noch lowrise lenker verwendet werden 
machst hald wieder normale rise oder vorbau drauf bist im endeffekt gleich hoch 
aber eben mit etwas weniger federweg..


----------



## Freeride_Felix (12. Februar 2008)

also kann ich das wohl vergessen^^


----------



## Marder (12. Februar 2008)

bei dem einbaumaß der totem ist bei dir ein zahlendreher drinnen...
nach der tabelle von dem link sind es 565mm +5/-5   

also kommt das der dorado doch schon sehr viel näher


----------



## teatimetom (12. Februar 2008)

hehe stimmt ... 565 meinte ich 
die alten 888 hatten ja nur 600


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. Februar 2008)

Mit ner niedrigeren Gabel wird der Lenkwinkel steiler...  man müsste also Spacer zwischen unterer Gabelbrücke und unterer Lagerschale vom Steuersatz legen um wieder in den idealen Bereich zu kommen. Das sieht bissl doof aus.


----------



## Freeride_Felix (13. Februar 2008)

okay dann lasse ich das mal und guck mich nach einer boxxer usw um!


----------



## Freeride_Felix (13. Februar 2008)

werd dann wohl ne 888 bevorzugen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueW8 (13. Februar 2008)

Es gab 2004 und 2005 ne Dorado mit 200 mm Federweg: MRD X-Works mit SPV (Evolve ab 2005). Die müßte so um 570 mm Einbauhöhe haben.
Schön würde sie im Sunday sicher aussehen und du wärst wohl der einzige, der sein Rad so aufgebaut hätte. Aber die Dorado mit SPV war sone Sache für sich, man muß viel rumbasteln, experimentieren und alle paar Std. die Gabel zerlegen, reinigen und neu schmieren bzw. ölen. Mir gefiel sie nicht, vielleicht kriegst du sie  ja für dich passen hingetuned.

Der einzige Vorteil, den die SPV Dorado hatte, beim scharfen anbremsen taucht sie nicht weg wie andere Gabeln mit viel FW.

Meine wog 3,5 kg, ne 888 RC2x WC oder SL ATA ist also leichter (wartungsärmer, zuverlassiger, steifer, besser...).


----------



## Crak (13. Februar 2008)

in Ilmenauu fuhr einer mit ner dorado im sunday rum..ich fands nicht so gut...nen kollege hat auch schon ne shiver drinne


----------



## fl1p (13. Februar 2008)

BlueW8 schrieb:


> Der einzige Vorteil, den die SPV Dorado hatte, beim scharfen anbremsen taucht sie nicht weg wie andere Gabeln mit viel FW.



Aber bei neueren Gabeln soll doch die High/Low-Speed Aufteilung bei der Druckstufe das gleiche bewirken, oder? Funktioniert das nicht so gut?


----------



## BlueW8 (14. Februar 2008)

Die Hi-Lo-Aufteilung der Druckstufe ist meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller als das SPV-System. In der Theorie ist SPV ne super Sache aber reell...
Beim SPV wird ein luftgefederter Kolben durch den eingestellten SPV-Druck gegen die Druckstufenbohrungen im Ventilträger gedrückt. D. h. beim Einfedern bei geringer Geschw. fließt Öl nur durch eine kleine Bypassbohrung, die Gabel ist praktisch wie eine Starrgabel. Ansprechverhalten gibt es fast gar nicht. Bei hohen Dämpfergeschw. wird der Kolben durch das durchstömende Öl zurück gedrückt und die Gabel federt urplotzlich ein. Komisches Gefühl. Außerdem ist der Dämpfer ein Einrohrdämpfer, es gibt Probleme mit Reibung und Dampfblasenbildung bei sehr hohen Dämpfergeschw. und zu geringem SPV-Druck.
Die Zugstufe ist bei der Dorado auch nur von langsam auf noch langsamer zu verstellen.
Wer aber Zeit und Lust hat zu experimentieren, kann mit Bypassöffnungen, anderem Öl usw. die Dämpferkurve ein wenig harmonischer gestallten. Oder sich gleich ne Boxxer, Fox 40 oder 888 ins Bike bauen, weniger Aufwand mehr Performance und steifer sind sie auch alle drei!!!

@Crak: Ich würd ja gern n Foto vom Sunday mit Shiver drin sehen. Bin ja eh schon immer so begeistert von euren Aufbauten hier, aber mit ner Shiver .... vielleicht die schwarze 05er?


----------



## fl1p (14. Februar 2008)

BlueW8 schrieb:


> ...Oder sich gleich ne Boxxer, Fox 40 oder 888 ins Bike bauen, weniger Aufwand mehr Performance und steifer sind sie auch alle drei!!!...



Okay, ich hab das ", den die SPV Dorado *hatte*," im vorigen Post überlesen.
Schade, dann haben die älteren Dorados ja wirklich keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr.
Mal von der Optik abgesehen.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (17. Februar 2008)

so, mir fehlen nur noch pedalen und die vordere bremsscheibe, dann kommt auch nochmal ein anständiges foto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (17. Februar 2008)

Hui... hast du den Rahmen lackieren lassen?
Also mir gefällts irgendwie nicht so, aber das ist sicherlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2008)

Das Bild an sich ist sehr grünstichig !


----------



## fatcrobat (1. März 2008)

ui krasses grün gabs probleme  beim lakiern von deinem laubfrosch von wegen lacknasen oder sowas


----------



## Stiftsquelle (2. März 2008)

nein, habs beim user KHUJAND pulvern lassen.

diese grünstichigkeit muss wohl beim komprimieren entstanden sein, das originalbild hat absolut keinen grünstich...  
naja, irgendwann kommt auch noch ein besseres foto...


----------



## klemmi (2. März 2008)

Hast du mal nachgewogen ob durch den neuen Lack ein Mehrgewicht entstanden ist? Was hat es gekostet den Rahmen pulvern zu lassen?


----------



## Stiftsquelle (2. März 2008)

es hat 110 euro gekostet und der rahmen ist 149g schwerer geworden.


----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2008)

Wie immer beim Tuning: 1 Gramm ~ 1 Euro


----------



## teatimetom (3. März 2008)

argh!
runter mit dem lack 
was das wieder wiegt  
ne mal im ernst , für die 150 gramm fährt keiner seinen rahmen nackisch... wundert mich,
wenn man sieht was sonst für extreme sachen unternommen werden ,
wie z.b. XTR kurbel auseinander schneiden , achse verlängern und dann an nem DH bike fahren ...


----------



## klemmi (3. März 2008)

Stiftsquelle schrieb:


> es hat 110 euro gekostet und der rahmen ist 149g schwerer geworden.



Hui, danke für die präzise Antwort, weisst du zufällig auch was Gabel lackieren kostet?


----------



## san_andreas (3. März 2008)

@Klemmi: Schreib einfach eine PM an KHUJAND. Ist preislich schwer ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. März 2008)

Wie jetzt ? 

Ist der Rahmen durch die neue Lackierung 149 Gramm schwerer als mit der alten Lackierung oder wiegt der Lack 149 Gramm??


----------



## klemmi (4. März 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ?
> 
> Ist der Rahmen durch die neue Lackierung 149 Gramm schwerer als mit der alten Lackierung oder wiegt der Lack 149 Gramm??


Er ist insgesamt mit der neuen Lackierung 149gramm schwerer geworden als mit der alten... Allerdings hab ich glaube ich schonmal gehört das der Lack am Ironhorse sehr schlecht is(original)


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (8. März 2008)

So, nun ist es soweit. Es ist endlich fertig!
Wiegt so wie es da steht 17960 gr. Ganz gut für den Moment.  
Es kommen aber noch ein paar kleine Änderungen.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (8. März 2008)

schick schick!
da geht aber noch was!


----------



## teatimetom (8. März 2008)

Ludi,
so gehts nicht!
erst dein ironhorse woldcup verkaufen und dann noch hier mit reden wollen 
aber dein bike warm doch auch 18 kilo... laut geiskopf waage eher 19... 
in der signatur stehts auch noch drin tz tz tz


----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2008)

Sehr schön geworden ! Die IH-Optik verträgt sich auch gut mit der Fox 40 ! 
Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße ?


----------



## bachmayeah (8. März 2008)

was wiegt denn son ih rahmen wenn der mit fox und der race face kurbel auf knapp unter 18 kommt?


----------



## Soulbrother (8. März 2008)

Siehe Text im Bild


----------



## bachmayeah (8. März 2008)

merci.

na dann iss das doch mit 18 kilo recht "optimistisch" bemessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (8. März 2008)

Ui, und ich dachte der Rahmen würde ein halbes Kilo weniger wiegen, so kann man sich irren...
Sind die 08er schwerer geworden?


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (8. März 2008)

@ san_andreas

Es ist ein 17" Rahmen.


----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2008)

Wie ist beim Sunday eigentlich die Reifenfreiheit am Hinterbau ?


----------



## klemmi (8. März 2008)

Hast du mal ne genaue Teileliste? Wäre suppi...
Allerdings finde ich das die 40 mal gar nich passt von der Farbe wie auch von der Form... aber wie immer--> Geschmackssache


----------



## Downhill Lucki (8. März 2008)

Zur Reifenbreite!
Bin schon mal nen Schalbe Al Mighty gefahren in 2,6" Breite und der hat auch noch ohne Probleme Reingepasst!


----------



## ojs (9. März 2008)

Auch sehr schön mit der Fox. Aber ich hätte dann doch eine andere Farbe für die KeFü genommen. Aber evtl. ist es live besser, denn die Schriftzüge am Rahmen sind ja auch grün.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (9. März 2008)

Also wenn der Ironhorse Rahmen 5,2kg wiegt mit Achse und bissel Kleinkram, dann kann das Gewicht von 19,9kg bei meinem Glory wirklich nich sein 
18kg, für sonen Downhillprügel is schon ein geiles Gewicht!


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (9. März 2008)

Hi,

hier mal die Teileliste:

Sunday Factory 17" mit Titanfeder
Fox 40 RC2
Acros AI-25 Steuersatz
Syntace Super Force 45mm
Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker
Thomsen Elite Stütze
Sella Italia SLR mit Titanrails
Formula Oro GM
e13 LG1
e13 36er Kettenblatt
Race Face Diabolus Kurbeln 165mm
XTR Shifter
XTR Shadow Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig
Dura Ace Kassette 11-23
Shimano DX Pedale
Hügi 440 Naben mit Mavic EX729, 32 Loch
Maxxis High Roller 2.5
Schwalbe light Schläuche
Odi Griffe
Titanschrauben woh es nur geht........  

Das sollte es gewesen sein

Der Rahmen wiegt im übrigen mit Steckachse, Sattelklemme, DHX 5 und Titanfeder 4820 gr.


----------



## japh (9. März 2008)

Mit Achse und dhx + 300er standard Feder bei mir 4900g.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (9. März 2008)

Rahmen: Iron Horse Sunday Team (2005) Größe L inkl. Steckachse, 
E.13 Reducer und FSA Steuersatz : 4337g             

Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger 6 Way Akira Speedvalve Tuning 
inkl. Buchsen : 527g  

Feder: Manitou Swinger 6 Way 3.0X300 Feder : 522 g


macht 5,386kg.


----------



## fatcrobat (14. März 2008)

schickes rad


----------



## Kayodic (17. März 2008)

Verkauft jemand rein zufällig nen Dämpfer aus nem Sunday?

Vielleicht weil er auf nen Vivid umstellen will oder so?!

Such dringend einen Dämpfer für mein Sunday Elite!

Wär sehr cool wenn einer von euch seinen los haben will.

Muss aber auf jeden Fall aus nem Sunday sein (z.B. DHX 3.0, DHX 5.0 oder 5th Element!), sonst hat es keinen Sinn!

Schon mal Danke im Voraus!


----------



## bachmayeah (18. März 2008)

warum muss es aussem sunday sein?
hab n dhx 5.0 in 240er Länge hier.


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2008)

Weil die Dämpfer aufs Ironhorse abgestimmt sind ?


----------



## bachmayeah (18. März 2008)

std dämpfer? --> sollten eh zum tuning zu tf


----------



## Idebug (21. März 2008)

hi bin neu hier...
habe mir vor kurzem mein traum rahmen gekauft =)
ironhorse sunday factory
hammer geil das ding...







muss sagen für so viel geld habe ich aber qualitativ mehr erwartet...
zum einen aufkleber...(schwach)
und naja nicht mal entrgratet das ding(tretlager)...
aber snsonsten wunderschön...

habe den rahmen zerlegt und klarlack drauf machen lassen 

naja habe auch einige probleme mit der kettenführung...
habe eine e13 srs bla bla und die passt erst mal nicht an den rahmen
kann mir einer sagen was für ein modell (e13 am besten) geeignet ist für den sunday frame 08 und was für eine aufnahme das ist iscg 05? vlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (21. März 2008)

Wieso passt sie denn nicht? Es ist ISCG05. Wahrscheinlich haste noch ISCG alt.
Oder passt sie aus noch einem anderen Grund nicht?

Der e.13 Light Guide passt ohne Probleme...

Was meinst du mit nicht entgratet? Ich hoffe mal Du meinst das nicht plangefräst ist, denn nicht entgratet wäre doch heftig!
Planfräsen macht eh fast keiner mehr, weder Santa noch IH...


----------



## Eggbuster (21. März 2008)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Wieso passt sie denn nicht? Es ist ISCG05. Wahrscheinlich haste noch ISCG alt.
> Oder passt sie aus noch einem anderen Grund nicht?
> 
> Der e.13 Light Guide passt ohne Probleme...
> ...



Es gibt auch so Firmen wie Giant, die das Steuerrohr nicht nachbearbeiten, bevor der Steuersatz reinkommt...da wird einfach maschinell der Steuersatz eingepresst und man kann später zusehen, wie man den wieder raus bekommt...


----------



## Ton1 (21. März 2008)

habe jetzt auch meins !!!(sorry für die quali habs nicht besser hinbekommen


----------



## xMARTINx (21. März 2008)

also bei solchen preisen ist es meiner meinung nach eine frechheit wenn das steurrohr oder sitzrohr nicht nachgearbeitet ist,meine meinung...


----------



## Idebug (21. März 2008)

naja palngefräst ist es sowieso nicht...
und ich mein am tretlager ist ein grat...

ja habe eine kettenführung mit iscg alt...


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (22. März 2008)

@idebug

meines wissen passen alle e13s drauf egal ob lg oder srs

iscg old (nur lochkreis und abstand der löcher zueinander war genormt) wurde 2004 von e13 aus gründen der kompatiblität abgeändert.
da gab es noch us-bbs, mid-bbs, isis-overdrive und andere großvolumige innenlager gehäuse, vorallem in bmx berreich, die um die kunden bulten ==> man wollte eine kettenführungs-befestigung normieren mit einheitlichem lochkreis und position der ösen im bezug untereinander *und* zur "12-Uhr-Stellung".

Dummerweise hat sich aber das kleiner bzw genauso wie euro-bb großes spanish bb so wie es aussieht auch im bmx bereich durchgesetzt.
==> egtl. wäre der neue standard scheinbar unötig gewesen.

*ABER:*es gibt auch vorteile die manvllt leicht nicht sofort sieht, spätstens aber dann z.B. beim einstellen der Führung. So kann man zum beispiel bei montierter führung ohne weiteres an die 3 befestigungsschrauben und den winkel einstellen und man kanns nun mittlerweile an jeden iscg05er rahmen dranklatschn,  ach ja und leichter is dann halt auch noch, weil ,man weniger material braucht ...

also weg mit der alten Führung und ne 05er dran. und dann passt dem.

Dadurch dass die aufkleber überlack sind ham die 08er sundays schon mal wieder ein bissal gewicht gegenüber den 07ern abspecken können weilst dir einfach nochmal 50g klarlack sparst (bei wippe und wippenaufnahme sowie bei dem sitzrohr gusset wurde auch nochmals abgespeckt...)

Die gewinde werden maschinell geschnitten und können an den enden kleine makel aufweisen. ist dir aber egal da du die nach einmaligem einschrauben sowiso wegrubelst. von dem her egal.plangefräste lagerflächen hast du da, wo du sie brauchst ja sowiso (auf den innenseiten da wo die lagerflächen aufliegen). wennst dus aussen auch 100%plan haben willst solltest in zukunft deine räder in einer guten fachwerkstatt kaufn und auch zusammen baun lassen, da die des dann für dich übernehmen. Oder du kaufst dir selber so was...

@Ton1
schön gewordn. schwarz is einfach des einzige schwarz... immer passend, immer gut
was spar ich mir den durch ne oct im gegensatz zur normalen holzfeller?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (23. März 2008)

naja so in etwa 75 gramm...also nicht die welt!!! das ist ja das problem bei den scheiss 83mm tretlagergehäusen! weiß wer was die für nen sinn haben? 73er tuns doch genau so oder?

gruß


----------



## fx:flow (23. März 2008)

kettenlinie + mehr platz für irgendwelche wilden konstruktionen.

(stell dir'n giant glory vor, das mit 73er il würde hinsichtlich der breite recht knapp werden)

aber vor allem eben die kettenlinie


----------



## Downhill Lucki (23. März 2008)

ich hab ez n norco dh. des hat n 68er il und nen 150er hinterbau. das hat die besste kettenlinie, die ich je hatte! komisch oder? oder hängt das mit dem rahmen zam? ich weiß ned!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Idebug (23. März 2008)

hey danke...
hilfreiche tipps

bin mir nur noch nciht sicher welche gabel und laufräder ans sunday kommen.
kann mir jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## cubebiker (23. März 2008)

Klaro! Für mich gibt's nur eines, Hope Pro II und Mavic 823 UST.
Ich fahr im Moment hinten noch eine andere Nabe, aber nicht mehr lange!
Falls Du einer dieser unbelehrbaren UST Hasser bist, dann 721 Mavic, sehr gute recht leichte Felge! Aber versuch UST mal, Du bleibst dabei


----------



## teatimetom (23. März 2008)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> ich hab ez n norco dh. des hat n 68er il und nen 150er hinterbau. das hat die besste kettenlinie, die ich je hatte! komisch oder? oder hängt das mit dem rahmen zam? ich weiß ned!!!



verraten! 

naja wusste ich auch schon davor...

innenlager und hinterbaubreite:
hinterbau 150 damit links und rechts gleiche speichenlängen verwendet werden können-> führt zu einem stabileren laufrad angeblich

innenlagerbreite: breitere innenlager werden verwendet damit dir die linke kurbel nicht am rahmen angeht, sonst würde beim treten dauernd der fuss oder pedal am hinter bau schleifen


----------



## klemmi (23. März 2008)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Aber versuch UST mal, Du bleibst dabei



Meinst du wirklich? Wieso das? Bei Platten ist das doch totale kacke, oder?


----------



## bachmayeah (24. März 2008)

trotz nutzung von ust (mehrfach) bin ich auch wieder davon abgekommen...wobei das hier doch recht offtopic ist.


----------



## Idebug (24. März 2008)

ust nein danke  
habe vor mir als gabel die Marzocchi 888 RC-3 WC rei zu baun...
und dachte an tune naben king+kong mit mavic 729 felgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (25. März 2008)

nee nimm lieber hope  und ne 888 wc sl ata tune is nich so cool die lager taugen nich wirklich was ( schlechte erfahrung )


----------



## ojs (31. März 2008)

So, nachdem ich heute endlich die Gravity Light Kurbel bekommen habe, kann ich melden: "Habe fertig!".

Letzte Änderungen: Alle Schrauben in Titan, neuer Taco von E13, neuer Sattel (etwas schwerer als der Speedneedle, aber Optik sticht hier), neue Pedale und eben die Kurbel.

Gewicht: 15, 85 kg. Das Ding marschiert wie Sau...


----------



## Crak (31. März 2008)

schön schön...so von den teilen her, aber ironhorse in weiß sagen mir mal garnicht zu, die felgen finde ich auch nicht so super...aber das ist ja wieder mal geschmacksache. viel spaß mit dem pferdchen, von meinem kommen auch iwann mal neue bilder


----------



## Marder (31. März 2008)

sehr schön - sehr edel... wirklich ein traumbike
ich bin sprachlos ("punkt")















du kannst ja mal nach ein paar ausgiebigen tests deine erfahrungen mit den felgen posten (passen jedoch meiner meinung nach, nicht so gut ins gesammtbild)... ich hatte mir auch schon mal überlegt, sie zu kaufen, hab jedoch dann ziemlich an ihnen gezweifelt


----------



## Lockedup90 (31. März 2008)

Und das Gewicht ist auch echt mal nen Traum


----------



## ojs (31. März 2008)

Mit den Felgen bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die sind bocksteif. Ich habe bis jetzt nut eine Delle im Hinterrad, aber die geht voll in Ordnung. Voller Durchschlag auf einer Landekante eines Gaps mit Baumstamm bei einer zu kurz geratenen Landung. Da wären auch andere Felgen eingeknickt.


----------



## fatcrobat (31. März 2008)

schickes spielzeug aber rot mit grüner schrift naja  aber trotzdem echt schick  +++


----------



## Idebug (31. März 2008)

was hast  für naben  ?


----------



## klemmi (31. März 2008)

ojs schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich heute endlich die Gravity Light Kurbel bekommen habe, kann ich melden: "Habe fertig!".
> 
> Letzte Änderungen: Alle Schrauben in Titan, neuer Taco von E13, neuer Sattel (etwas schwerer als der Speedneedle, aber Optik sticht hier), neue Pedale und eben die Kurbel.
> 
> Gewicht: 15, 85 kg. Das Ding marschiert wie Sau...



Also das Gewicht kommt mir bissel wenig vor! 2ply Reifen ären für mich auch ein MUSS (aber das muss jeder selbst wissen)

Hast du denn mal ne Teileliste mit Gewichten (wenn möglich)?


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (31. März 2008)

neue Bremsen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ojs (1. April 2008)

klemmi schrieb:


> Also das Gewicht kommt mir bissel wenig vor! 2ply Reifen ären für mich auch ein MUSS (aber das muss jeder selbst wissen)
> 
> Hast du denn mal ne Teileliste mit Gewichten (wenn möglich)?



Mit 2-ply hast Du natürlich Recht, aber auf den Strecken, die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin, gehen die Reifen sehr gut. Mit 2-ply kommt das ganze dann auf ca. 16,4 kg. Einzelgewichte habe ich diesmal nicht. Die Arbeit habe ich mir bei meinem Demo 9 Leichtbau Projekt seinerzeit gemacht und das war mir diesmal einfach zu viel Fetischismus. Aber es sind eigentlich nur die jeweils leichtesten Teile, die auch noch halten, dran. Beispiele: Formula Oro Puro Bremsen, Easton MonkeyLite Carbon Lenker, FSA Gravity Light Kurbel, NukeProof Titan Feder, alle Schrauben aus Titan, etc. Kommt schon hin und die Waage ist genau genug...


----------



## Ton1 (1. April 2008)

@[email protected] [email protected] danke ja das schwarz ist echt schön und wie du meinst immer passend!! deins ist echt top aufgebaut und schöne neue bremsen hast du!   rock on!!


----------



## ojs (1. April 2008)

@[email protected] [email protected] Schickes Bike. Ich bin auch mit dem 7-Point am Liebäugeln als Ablösung für mein "Tourenbike" SX-Trail. Du hast nicht zufällig Erfahrung mit beiden Rädern und kannst berichten?


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (1. April 2008)

ojs schrieb:


> @[email protected] [email protected] Schickes Bike. Ich bin auch mit dem 7-Point am Liebäugeln als Ablösung für mein "Tourenbike" SX-Trail. Du hast nicht zufällig Erfahrung mit beiden Rädern und kannst berichten?




servus.
ein kumpel hat mal ein sx trail. allerdings eines der ersten überhaupt. wo noch der 5th element mit externem piggyback drin war.
Der hinterbau war im vergleich zum 7point eher bockig und braucht mehr losbrechmoment? ich war vom sx nicht überzeugt. ich weis allerdings nicht wie die neuen sind...
Mit meinem 7point bin ich hingegen sehr zufrieden. das optimale freeride bike. leichter und stabiler hauptrahmen (in M: 4,29 kg inkl FSA Orbit Xtreme 1.5)) super hinterbau fürs freeriden. sackt ned so weit durch wie sunday (also bei drop und trettzeugs). Der lenkwinkel is halt a bissal steil aber des is halt umso besser für große dirts und des slopestyle zeugs.
Zum Tourenbikn reicht dir evtl. sogar ein 6point. sind auch sehr schön. speziell die 07er serie von den 6points und 7points ist sehr gelungen?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. April 2008)

DH-Luki... Du bist doch nur für 73er Innenlager weils da leichte billige XT-Kurbeln gibt 

83 mm geht schon voll in Ordnung, ich hab auch ein Bike mit 100mm. Breit bedeutet zwar massiv und damit mehr Gewicht aber auch stabiler und steifer. Durch den breiteren Stand kann man das Bike auch mehr spielen lassen.


UST kommt extrem auf die Strecke drauf an... letztes Jahr war ich mit zwei Bekannten aus England in Bischofsmais die auf UST schwören... in Bischofsmais sind die nicht viel zum fahren gekommen und am zweiten Tag hatte jeder nen Schlauch drin. UST ist was für CC oder für sehr sehr gute DH-Fahrtechnik auf DH-Autobahnen aber nix für steinige Downhills als Wildbad, Bischofsmais.

Mein neuester LRS sind Hope Pro 2 Naben + Mavic EX 729 + Dt Comp. Die Mavic-Felgen sind top.


----------



## Idebug (1. April 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Mein neuester LRS sind Hope Pro 2 Naben + Mavic EX 729 + Dt Comp. Die Mavic-Felgen sind top.



die 729 felgen will ich auch...
dnek an tune king+kong naben...
habe aber ncoh nichts gefunden... 
kannst du mir vlt sagne wo du dein lrs her hast?


----------



## Stiftsquelle (1. April 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> UST ist was für CC oder für sehr sehr gute DH-Fahrtechnik auf DH-Autobahnen aber nix für steinige Downhills als Wildbad, Bischofsmais.



Also ich bin nach wie vor überzeugter UST Fahrer. 
In 2 Jahren habe ich jetzt einen Reifen kaputt gefahren (ja, in Wildbad, aber das war ein blöder Zufall, nach einer Woche jeden Tag fahren, knalle ich am letzten Tag auf eine Kante, die ich sonst immer überspringen konnte...). Und das trotz mangelnder ''sehr guter DH-Fahrtechnik'' Wobei ich auch nicht der Schwerste bin mit +- 80Kg inkl. Ausrüstung. 
Naja, da hat jeder seine eigene Philosophie... 
Damit es nicht ganz OT wird:


----------



## ojs (1. April 2008)

An dem Bild sieht man sehr schön, wie niedrig der Lenkkopf am Sunday baut. Das Ding ist schon ziemlich auf die Boxxer mit der niedrigen Brücke konstruiert. Kleiner Tip an alle, die mit der Boxxer fahren: Wenn man vom Steuersatz FSA Orbit die obere (überflüssige) Carbon Kappe weglässt, kann man die Gabelholme noch ca. 1 cm nach unten schieben. Der Lenkwinkel wird damit noch ca. 0,5 Grad flacher und das Tretlager kommt ein paar mm hoch. Ist beim Sunday ja nicht unbedingt verkehrt. Der Kurvengeilheit der Karre tut es nach meinem Empfinden keinen Abbruch.


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2008)

@Idebug: Von Tune würde ich eher abraten. Im allgemeinen und im DH sowieso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (3. April 2008)

Meines auch feddich...


----------



## Ivery (3. April 2008)

Sehr schön aufgebaut! Gefällt  mir echt gut!


----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2008)

Wie gesagt, sehr schön ! Auch weil die Gabel dimensionsmäßig zum Rahmen paßt. Top !


----------



## cubebiker (3. April 2008)

Danke! Es fährt sich auch genau so wie ich es mir erhofft habe. Sehr direkt, nicht sooo fluffig wie manch andere DHler und trotzdem sehr laufruhig...


----------



## fatcrobat (3. April 2008)

schickes geschoss  was bringt das teil den auf die wage props ans  bike

ride on


----------



## Idebug (3. April 2008)

sehr schön!

welche gabel ist das die 888 rc wc?



PS: hatte schon agnst das schwatze leitungen kacke ausehn,tun sie aber NICHT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (4. April 2008)

Die Gabel ist eine 888 WC ATA. Bisher sehr zufrieden...


----------



## cubebiker (4. April 2008)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> schickes geschoss  was bringt das teil den auf die wage props ans  bike
> 
> ride on



So etwa 18 Kilo.


----------



## Soulbrother (4. April 2008)

Noch ein schickes Sunday mehr hier


----------



## burning_bully (5. April 2008)

endlich "race"fertig



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/72397


----------



## ojs (5. April 2008)

Da waren jetzt rosa Standrohre und ein graues Casting die Wucht. Das soll keine Verarschung sein, ich habe mir das gerade wirklich vorgestellt und für gut befunden. Aber ich glaube, das wird wohl nicht gehen.


----------



## burning_bully (5. April 2008)

so sah es vorher aus...bin am überlegen ob ich es wieder überlackiere...der standardlack ist eh nicht so die wucht ;-)


----------



## Soulbrother (5. April 2008)

Die rosa Standrohre wären da wohl die größte Hürde  
Die vordere Bremsleitung würde ich gerade für "race" noch entsprechend ablängen.

@ojs+cubebiker

könntet ihr beiden bitte mal den Abstand Lenkeroberkante - Boden messen,da ihr noch zusätzlich Spacer unter dem Vorbau habt und ich bei meiner gestrigen ersten Testfahrt zu dem Entschluß gekommen bin,daß mir selbst der 1cm des Carbondeckels unterm Vorbau noch zu viel ist.Der fliegt jetzt gleich raus.Ich muß dann auch mal messen.


----------



## ojs (5. April 2008)

Messe ich morgen mal. Die Spacer kommen bei mir auch sicher noch raus, aber die Boxxer baut eh schon recht tief. Ich werde den Gabelschaft erst richtig ablängen, wenn ich mal wieder richtig, d.h. nicht auf den Wintertrails zum Fahren komme.


----------



## ojs (5. April 2008)

Also gemessen: Boden bis Mitte Lenkerklemmung Vorbau 103 cm bzw. Oberkante obere Gabelbrücke 98 cm. Der Spacer hat 2 cm.


----------



## Soulbrother (6. April 2008)

ojs schrieb:


> Also gemessen: Boden bis Mitte Lenkerklemmung Vorbau 103 cm



Dank dir  ,
so gemessen sind es jetzt ohne die Abdeckkappe bei mir 102 cm,also dann doch fast identisch(hätte ich nicht gedacht).Gemeint hatte ich zwar den Abstand vom Lenkerende/Oberkante aus gemessen,also quasi von dem Punkt ausgehend wo die Hand aufliegt,aber da unsere Lenker die gleichen Maße haben müßten,wird dieses Maß auch fast identisch sein,bei mir 108 cm.

Die Anmeldung für den IXS-Cup ist jetzt auch endlich frei:
http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/registration/anmeldung-schritt-1?cup=GDC

bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (6. April 2008)

first update...formula the one


----------



## burning_bully (6. April 2008)

mittlerweile hat es sich wohl rumgesprochen das die sundays recht kurz sind...man bekommt immer mehr in grösse L zu sehen.


----------



## Crak (6. April 2008)

ich bin alle 3 größen gefahren, und auch bei meinen normal 1,83m finde ich L passend. Ne Mischung aus M und L wie Sam Hill sie iwie fährt wäre wohl perfekt


----------



## fatcrobat (6. April 2008)

ich hate gestern ne probefahrt mit meinem zukünftigen pferdchen in M mit 888 und alten brücken  und ich bin ca 183cm und es war der knaller  also L fände ich zu groß


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. April 2008)

Idebug schrieb:


> die 729 felgen will ich auch...
> dnek an tune king+kong naben...
> habe aber ncoh nichts gefunden...
> kannst du mir vlt sagne wo du dein lrs her hast?





Sören Speer, Speer-Laufräder, Adresse musste googeln ... sag Ihm nen schönen Gruss von mir!


Bei 1,83m passen mir beide Rahmengrößen. Sowohl M als auch L sind in der Gruppe vorhanden.
Für schnelles DH-Race hat man mit L wohl etwas vorteile, für Fun ist M besser.


----------



## ojs (6. April 2008)

Fun geht auch mit L bei der Größe sehr gut. Das Horse ist super handlich.


----------



## san_andreas (7. April 2008)

@Crak: Nach wie vor wunderschön ! Habe noch nie einen so geil sitzenden RockShox Babber gesehen.


----------



## Crak (7. April 2008)

joar fande ich auch ne coole idee mit dem RS Sticker...

hier das neue update: Burgtec bar + LG 1


----------



## san_andreas (7. April 2008)

Is wohl Frühlingstarnanstrich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (7. April 2008)

schickes dingelchen 
ach sagmal taugen die laufräder was suche noch ein paar


----------



## burning_bully (7. April 2008)

hast du den oberen teil der kettenführung seperat gekauft???
wenn ja wo und für wieviel???


----------



## ojs (8. April 2008)

Schönes Gerät. Wie machen sich die Bremsen? Schon Erfahrung? Als bekennender Formula Fan lächeln sie mich natürlich an.


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2008)

@burning-bully: Ist doch eine normale komplette LG 1 Führung !


----------



## burning_bully (8. April 2008)

hat jemand eine ahnung woher ich den oberen teil bekommen kann???
will mir nicht eine komplett neue führung kaufen!!!


----------



## cubebiker (8. April 2008)

Hi,

kann dir jeder bestellen, der e.13 führt. Bike Mailorder hat die Diner auch im Shop gelistet. Müsste das hier sein:Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burning_bully (8. April 2008)

das nenn ich mal ein schnäppchen...abgesetzt!!!!


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2008)

Frag mal bei bikeparts-online. Da läßt sich telephonisch vielleicht was machen.


----------



## Marder (8. April 2008)

der preis ist wirklich mal abartig - für das bisschen plastik


----------



## bioniconbiker (8. April 2008)

moin,

ich komme vll billig an ein 2006er sunday team (in grau) heran. nun gefällt mir die farbe absolut nicht. wisst ihr ob man das problemlos umlackieren kann und vielleicht sogar in das 2007er wc oder in das schöne goldene? habt ihr eine vorstellung was sowas kosten könnte und wo man neue aufkleber herbekommt?

grüße


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2008)

Schreib dem KHUJAND eine PM, der hat hat schon Sundays gemacht.


----------



## bioniconbiker (8. April 2008)

hab da etwas angst^^ da mir das grün bei dem "stiftsquelle" so gar nicht gefällt und das hat ja KHUJAND gemacht...


----------



## Crak (8. April 2008)

also zu den bremsen kann ich noch garnichts sagen... wurde letztens am knie operiert und kann erstmal nicht fahren.
aber vom ersten eindruck her sehr schön..super verarbeitung und einen schönen druckpunkt. das schöne ist, dass alles super einfach einzustellen ist, und sie super leicht sind...bei dem schnäppchen konnte ich nicht nein sagen!

sooo endlich Bilder bei gutem wetter...wie gerne würde ich es fahren


----------



## Stiftsquelle (8. April 2008)

bioniconbiker schrieb:


> hab da etwas angst^^ da mir das grün bei dem "stiftsquelle" so gar nicht gefällt und das hat ja KHUJAND gemacht...







so sieht das wirklich aus. 
die bilder vom komplettrad bringen die farbe nicht 100% rüber...


----------



## bioniconbiker (8. April 2008)

das sieht doch schon viel besser aus  
ist aber leider noch immer kein IH grün!


----------



## Highsider (9. April 2008)

muss ja nicht immer das gleiche grün sein  hab das bike gestern in echt gesehen und es sieht sehr gut aus. meins könnte man heute auch sehen, wenn der dhlmensch mir mein paket bringen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Idebug (9. April 2008)

meine funn hooka dh kurbeln in weiss sind nicht lieferbar...
brauche ersatz...kann mich jemand beraten was kurbel+tretlager mit gehäusebreit und länge angeht?
 =(


----------



## ojs (9. April 2008)

FSA Gravity Light in 165 / 83. Aktuell frisch in D-Land lieferbar. Ansonsten gibt es noch in den Maßen die Race Face Diabolous (muss man mögen) und die normale FSA Gravity. Die sieht ziemlich genial aus, ist mörderstabil, aber eben auch 300 Gramm schwerer im Vergleich zur Light.


----------



## Idebug (9. April 2008)

wie siehts mit saint kurbeln aus am sunday?


----------



## cubebiker (9. April 2008)

Hi,

hab ich drauf, 165 Länge und 83er Innenlager, Gewicht im Verhältnis zur krassen Steifigkeit sehr gut. 1100 oder sowas... Siehe meine Gallery. 
Bekommst du im Moment auch bei CRC sehr günstig aufgrund des starken Euro  Ich hab vor 5 Monaten noch 220 Euro gezahlt...


----------



## cubebiker (9. April 2008)

Habs gefunden, meine wog neu mit dem original Shimano Kettenblatt 1060 inkl aller Spacer und Lager, fahre sie aber mit e.13 Guidring, macht damm knapp 1030 Gramm.


----------



## Idebug (10. April 2008)

nur die schlimmste aller fragen, wo kauf ich das


----------



## cubebiker (10. April 2008)

Hallo,

kennste CRC nicht? www.chainreactioncycles.com.
Da bekommste zumindest ne Saint. Für die anderen Dinger müssen die anderen was sagen.


----------



## Kayodic (14. April 2008)

Ich hab ne Frage die eigentlich nicht in diesen Thread gehört, aber ich bin mir sicher das hier qualifiziertes Fachpersonal anwesend ist, welches diese Frage auf alle Fälle beantworten kann   !

Nun die Frage:

Benötigt man für ne 07er Boxxer WC Soloair unbedingt die normalerweise mitgelieferte, originale Rock Shox Gabelpumpe, oder geht auch ne "normale" Pumpe?

Laut Bedienungsanleitung is das ja ne extra Volumen-Luftpumpe bei der man zwischen Volumen- und Hochdruckmodus umschalten kann!

Falls man wirklich nur diese eine Pumpe nehmen kann, gleich die nächste Frage:

Woher bekomm ich so ein Teil und vor allem wieviele tausende Dollars kostet die? 

Hoff ihr könnt mir etwas weiterhelfen!


----------



## Idebug (14. April 2008)

ja ich bin imemr noch für die funn hooka weiss aber ned wo ich ide her bekomme...

auf crc habe ich keine lust...england...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ojs (14. April 2008)

Kayodic schrieb:


> ...
> Nun die Frage:
> 
> Benötigt man für ne 07er Boxxer WC Soloair unbedingt die normalerweise mitgelieferte, originale Rock Shox Gabelpumpe, oder geht auch ne "normale" Pumpe?
> ...



Du kannst jede beliebige Dämpferpumpe nehmen. Wenn Deine Gabel leer ist, dauert es halt etwas länger. Aber das trainiert das Handgelenk und das kann man ja immer gebrauchen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. April 2008)

Kayodic schrieb:


> Laut Bedienungsanleitung is das ja ne extra Volumen-Luftpumpe bei der man zwischen Volumen- und Hochdruckmodus umschalten kann!
> 
> Falls man wirklich nur diese eine Pumpe nehmen kann, gleich die nächste Frage:
> 
> ...




1. Es geht für die Gabel beinahe jede beliebige Pumpe.

Der Unterschied ist das man die meisten normalen Gabelpumpen nicht im Volumen ändern kann um damit z.B. auch seinen Reifen aufzupumpen. Das geht im Notfall mit der RS-Pumpe. Bei Gabel/Dämpfer ist kein Unterschied solange die Armatur passt.

2. Ne original RS-Pumpe solltest Du bei jedem RS-Händler bekommen oder bei Leuten die zwei Gabeln fahren denn es wird ja zu jeder Gabel eine mitgeliefert...

Preis weis ich nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2008)

@Idebug: was haste gegen England ? Chainreaction geht schnell und hat gute Preise.


----------



## Idebug (18. April 2008)

ausland: garantie? umtausch? rücksendung?...

mags nicht...


----------



## Kayodic (19. April 2008)

@ Ojs / Pyrosteiner: Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Hab jetzt auch ne Pumpe mit der ich bis zu 21 bar pumpen kann. Dauert halt dann nur etwas!


----------



## Soulbrother (24. April 2008)

Ist jemand von euch am Sa. und/oder So. in Winterberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burning_bully (24. April 2008)

ich hoffe es;-)


----------



## ojs (24. April 2008)

Eher vom 1.-4. Mai...

Und natürlich beim IXS Cup.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (24. April 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch am Sa. und/oder So. in Winterberg?



ich überlege noch... 

habe eigentlich keine lust auf überfüllte strecken, andererseits wollte ich vorm ixs cup schon nochmal runterfahren...


----------



## Soulbrother (24. April 2008)

^^geht mir genauso,ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen,daß es sich ganz gut verteilt,da ja einiges neu dazu gekommen ist!Ich bin mir aber noch nicht so ganz schlüssig ob Sa. oder So.



ojs schrieb:


> Eher vom 1.-4. Mai...
> 
> Und natürlich beim IXS Cup.



Wenn das Wetter über den 1.Mai gut ist,dann wohl auch nochmal.
Hast also auch einen Startplatz ergattert  wir fahren ja dann zusammen bei den Oldi´s


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (25. April 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch am Sa. und/oder So. in Winterberg?



Wenn es am Samtag morgen nicht regnet, werde ich da sein.


----------



## Marder (25. April 2008)

ich werde wahrscheinlich sonntag da sein und man wird mich daran erkennen, dass ich jedem sunday mit einem offenen, vor sabber triefenden mund hinterhergucke


----------



## Soulbrother (25. April 2008)

Hab mich mittlerweile auch für morgen entschieden.


----------



## Soulbrother (27. April 2008)

Schön war´s und das Sunday macht mir ordentlich Laune


----------



## bioniconbiker (27. April 2008)

hi,

ich suche für das sunday einen dämpfer? kann mir jemand sagen wo ich speziell diese herbekomm oder vielleicht hat ja noch einer einen da.
könntet ihr mir vielleicht noch die genau maße für den dämpfer sagen, wenn ich mir einen "andern" kaufen müsste?

schonmal danke!


----------



## fatcrobat (27. April 2008)

also das einbaumaß kenn ich nich da ich mein ponny erst nächste woch hole aber ich hätte nen fox dhx 5.0  aus meinem demo 8  also wenn der past kannsten haben ich mess aber nochmal wens da is 
ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bioniconbiker (27. April 2008)

super!
klingt ja ne verkehrt...
das blöde ist halt nur das die bei IH speziell zur geo abgestimmt sind.


----------



## klemmi (28. April 2008)

bioniconbiker schrieb:


> super!
> klingt ja ne verkehrt...
> das blöde ist halt nur das die bei IH speziell zur geo abgestimmt sind.



Das stimmt, du könntest ihn aber fahren und dann gegebenenfalls zu beispielsweise motopitkan zum Tuning schicken, die stimmen den dann so ab, dass er passt.


----------



## Ivery (28. April 2008)

Einbaulänge ist 240mm!!! Kauf dir nen Vivid mit A-Tune oder lässt ihn halt irgendwo machen und gut is!


----------



## patrese (28. April 2008)

könnt ihr mir ne adresse nennen wo ich die fsa gravity light kurbel herbekomme?
natürlich im 165mm mass

danke


----------



## bachmayeah (29. April 2008)

go-ride.com


----------



## cubebiker (29. April 2008)

Go-ride hat das Teil bis in vier Wochen nicht lieferbar.

Cubebiker


----------



## bachmayeah (29. April 2008)

dann habsch ja nochmal glück gehabt


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Mai 2008)




----------



## Crak (3. Mai 2008)

wer sind denn die drei?

alex, war echt nen super tag, muss man mal mit mehreren wiederholen!

gruß gregor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (3. Mai 2008)

Crak schrieb:


> wer sind denn die drei?
> 
> axel, war echt nen super tag, muss man mal mit mehreren wiederholen!
> 
> gruß gregor



Auf jeden Fall...mir hat´s auch sehr viel Spass gemacht!


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Mai 2008)

hat man ja scheinbar was verpasst


----------



## Crak (4. Mai 2008)

auf jedenfall..sehr gutes wetter lange wartezeiten mit viel unterhaltung


----------



## Stiftsquelle (4. Mai 2008)

Crak schrieb:


> alex, war echt nen super tag, muss man mal mit mehreren wiederholen!



und dann auch mal zusammen fahren 

bin am 14.05 nochmal da...


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Mai 2008)

doof, dass ich quasi an samstage gebunden bin, aber ne runde mit euch würd ich auch ganz gerne fahren.


----------



## Crak (4. Mai 2008)

ich bin vllt pfingstmontag oder sonntag da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (4. Mai 2008)

Pfingstmontag habe ich auch wieder vor! 
...vorausgesetzt,daß ich und´s Pferdchen unbeschadet am Sonntagabend vom Ogau-Wochenende zurück kommen.


----------



## Super T (5. Mai 2008)

Sodala,


meine schüssel is endlich auch wieder fahrbar nach der totla restaurierung.

blöderweise hab ich mir direkt bei der ersten fahr des kreuzband zerleg. aber neidisch sollt ihr trotzdem sein.

an gruas


----------



## abiot (5. Mai 2008)

ich muss sagen mir gefällts ziemlich gut! 
viel spass damit!  
grüße


----------



## Idebug (5. Mai 2008)

na toll,
habe bei chainreactioncycles bestellt und wollte das bequem online überweisen...
habe kien blassen schimmer wie das geht...
kennt sich da spezeil bei crc aus mit überweisen?


----------



## Super T (5. Mai 2008)

wie online überweisen? seit wann macht denn CRC was per rechnung?
mach halt einfach per creditkarte.


----------



## fatcrobat (5. Mai 2008)

hallo leute JUHU ICH HAB AUCH EIN PFERCHEN   juhu ja !!!!! endlich morgen is es hier drin


----------



## fatcrobat (5. Mai 2008)

ach schickes bike coole farbe sieht man nich alle tage 
 ride on


----------



## Deleted 53457 (5. Mai 2008)

Hi,
steht denn bei euch der Dämpfer auch leicht schief im Rahmen?

Grüße


----------



## Downhill Lucki (6. Mai 2008)

@bikekiwi: fährst du jetzt auch ein ironhorse?


----------



## teatimetom (6. Mai 2008)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> @bikekiwi: fährst du jetzt auch ein ironhorse?



du signatur ändern : norco team dh reinschreiben

dein IH hast ja leider verkauft 
scho mal wieder was von der geschichte gehört (der nette rad händler)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (6. Mai 2008)

jaja tom!
ich häng halt immer noch so am ironhorse...ich verkrafte es einfach nicht!
war so ein sau geiles bike! hätte jetzt auch fast ein teambike bekommen!
naja spätestens september/oktober bin ich wieder auf nem pferdchen unterwegs! das norco team dh ist ja auch nicht schlecht!

und zum K....ich hoffe mal, dass ich mein geld wieder bekomme!
wenn ich den typen irgendwo mal treffe, dann...  (darf ja nix falsches schreiben)


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Mai 2008)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> jaja tom!
> ich häng halt immer noch so am ironhorse...ich verkrafte es einfach nicht!
> war so ein sau geiles bike!



Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen?




Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> hätte jetzt auch fast ein teambike bekommen!



... also wirds nix mit dem Deal in Maribor...


----------



## fatcrobat (7. Mai 2008)

so auf ein neues DSC00064


----------



## fatcrobat (7. Mai 2008)

mal sehn obs jetzt funzt


----------



## beer-breath (7. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Mai 2008)

MAch mal ein Foto draussen bei besseren Lichtverhältnissen und es wird noch schöner...


----------



## teatimetom (7. Mai 2008)

rähm is schön 

aber wos soll ez des,

 was glaubst du was rauskommt wenn sich ein demo von nem iron horse bespringen lässt ? 

ein vpp hinterbau mit einer strebe zu viel 
und myriarden von lagerpunkten
specialiron sundemo in (schwarz + weiss) / 2 = grau ?


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2008)

@fatcrobat: Schöner Rahmen ! Schnell Aufbauen !


----------



## fatcrobat (7. Mai 2008)

zu dem foto das war ein test morgen gibts schönere  und die kinder der 2 gibts in 9 monaten bei  ebay 
ach und schnell aufbauen ja und nächstes jahr dann auch in schön   
ride on jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (7. Mai 2008)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> zu dem foto das war ein test morgen gibts schönere  und die kinder der 2 gibts in 9 monaten bei  ebay
> ach und schnell aufbauen ja und nächstes jahr dann auch in schön
> ride on jungs



Jetzt weis ich endlich wer du bist, der Mann mit dem Bulli und dem schicken Balfa. Schick, dann fahren wir jetzt beide ein Horse  
Das wird dir gefallen...


----------



## fatcrobat (9. Mai 2008)

ja das hoff ich auch  meins is zwar schon etwas elter ( 05 )  aber die probefahrt war ok  naj nächsten monat is es dann soweit aus nem astrix havoce  wird ein sunday vorübergehend und nach und nach kommen da auch schöne parts daran die king naben bestell ich nächste woche schon mal 
dann konnen wir mal rollern gehn


----------



## lolo (9. Mai 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


>



soo viele Sam Hill Fanboys auf einer Stelle - schoen


----------



## teatimetom (9. Mai 2008)

lolo schrieb:


> soo viele Sam Hill Fanboys auf einer Stelle - schoen



nimm die beine in die hand und lauf


----------



## Kayodic (10. Mai 2008)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> ja das hoff ich auch  meins is zwar schon etwas elter ( 05 )  aber die probefahrt war ok  naj nächsten monat is es dann soweit aus nem astrix havoce  wird ein sunday vorübergehend und nach und nach kommen da auch schöne parts daran die king naben bestell ich nächste woche schon mal
> dann konnen wir mal rollern gehn





Du machst dein Rad ja älter als es is! Is nämlich ein 06er, kein 05er  !


Mal wieder was in eigener Sache: 

Suche ne 3" x 350er Feder für nen 5th Element!
Hat zufällig jemand hier eine zu Hause rum liegen, oder kann mir zumindest sagen wo ich ne passende her bekomme? Soviel ich jetzt erfahren hab braucht der 5th ja ne sehr lange Feder, so min. 170mm Länge!

Wär cool wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen könnte!


----------



## Lörr (12. Mai 2008)

passt zwar nur halbwegs hier rein aber: kann mir wer sagen wie viel n sunday rahmen mit dämpfer wiegt?
wenn alles glatt geht kann ich hier auch bald was rein packen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilbiker07 (12. Mai 2008)

Hier mal mein Ironhorse Sunday Factory 07!

Hab aber nochmal eine Frage und zwar wiege ich um die 70 kg nackisch  
Was für eine Federhärte sollte ich da nehmen , fahre aber lieber ein strafferes Fahrwerk!
Wäre dankbar über eure Hilfe!


----------



## fatcrobat (13. Mai 2008)

ok jetzt nochmal bei sonne


----------



## fatcrobat (13. Mai 2008)

ach und schickes goldenes


----------



## ojs (13. Mai 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> passt zwar nur halbwegs hier rein aber: kann mir wer sagen wie viel n sunday rahmen mit dämpfer wiegt?
> wenn alles glatt geht kann ich hier auch bald was rein packen



Ca. 5 kg


----------



## Crak (14. Mai 2008)

wiego auch 70kg und fahre ein 300er feder


----------



## Idebug (15. Mai 2008)

kann mir jemand den satelstützen durchmesser sagen am sunday 08 ?


----------



## ojs (15. Mai 2008)

30


----------



## Lörr (15. Mai 2008)

ich weiß, es ist weder ein komplettes rad, noch ein kompletter rahmen, aber s ist ein sunday... mein sunday


----------



## Idebug (15. Mai 2008)

gelb ist mal was anderes!
meins wärs nicht aber viel spaß beim aufbauen


----------



## Lörr (15. Mai 2008)

^^ tja ich mag gelb... 
freu mich auch schon aufs aufbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilbiker07 (15. Mai 2008)

Crak schrieb:


> wiego auch 70kg und fahre ein 300er feder



70 KG mit oder ohne Ausrüstung?
In Gelb sehr schick! 
Grüße Robin


----------



## Crak (15. Mai 2008)

ohne


----------



## Idebug (15. Mai 2008)

ohje...
ich wieg nicht ganz 55 kilo...

ist die standart feder nix wa^^
was empfhelt ihr?
wo bkeomme ich fox federn? preis?


----------



## Lörr (15. Mai 2008)

hmmm und ich hab gut 65 und ne 400er drin^^ dürfte etwas hart sein, aber mal sehen wie s sich fährt.


----------



## fatcrobat (15. Mai 2008)

woooow !!!!!! gelb ? is krass aber viel spass damit 
ride on


----------



## Lörr (15. Mai 2008)

jopp, ral 1023 verkehrsgelb  (mein lieblingsgelb, meine gabel hat die selbe farbe^^) danke, werd ich hoffentlich haben 

achja: kann man diese "wappen" oder wie auch immer man das nennen will auf dem steuerrohr nachkaufen? ich bräucht da noch eins^^


----------



## fatcrobat (15. Mai 2008)

so die hätte ich im angebot wenn sie einer haben will stammt aus fox dhx 5.0  vom pferd 
ride on


----------



## ojs (16. Mai 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> hmmm und ich hab gut 65 und ne 400er drin^^ dürfte etwas hart sein, aber mal sehen wie s sich fährt.



Probier es gar nicht erst. Das geht nicht. 300er ist Maximum, eher 275. Die gab es mal von Progressive.


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Mai 2008)

Stimmt,lass es.Die 400 passen bei mir mit 95Kg.Da wird sich bei dir kaum was tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (16. Mai 2008)

Na da hab ichmal rechtzeitig reingeschaut Mein Sunday kommt die Tage und es ist Werksseitig eine 300er Feder im Rocco WC. Wollt fragen was Ihr meint welche Feder ich mit meinen 93Kg fahren sooll aber ich denke die Frage hat sich bereits erledigt)) 

Was verlangst denn für die 400er??? Passt die in den Rocco?

greetz


----------



## burning_bully (16. Mai 2008)

das habe ich gerade durch zufall im netz gefunden...







Interbike 2004...ich glaube das sunday ist das einzige bike an dem sich, seid es herausgekommen ist so gut wie nichts geändert hat, ich glaube das spricht für sich!!!!

aber schaut euch mal das pummelchen an...den kenn ich doch ;-)


----------



## fatcrobat (16. Mai 2008)

na das ist doch mal der erste ansatz für nen ordentlichen bierbauch
ach und die feder is schon weg


----------



## da_killerk (16. Mai 2008)

Was lernen wir daraus? Wenn der Bierbauch weg ist, kann man zweimal hintereinander Weltmeister werden.

Gruss Da_KillerK


----------



## Devilbiker07 (16. Mai 2008)

Soll ich , wenn ich eher auf strafferes Fahrwerk stehe eine 300er oder 350er Feder nehmen bei ca 70 kg ohne Ausrüstung!
Grüße Robin


----------



## fatcrobat (16. Mai 2008)

weis einer von euch wo man IH sticker / aufkeber bekommt ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (16. Mai 2008)

ruf mal bei Ironhorse an in USA, da bei Carl E. Nummer steht bei ridemonkey im Forum, da habe ich alle meine Ersatzteile binnen einer Woche bekommen.


----------



## ojs (16. Mai 2008)

Devilbiker07 schrieb:


> Soll ich , wenn ich eher auf strafferes Fahrwerk stehe eine 300er oder 350er Feder nehmen bei ca 70 kg ohne Ausrüstung!
> Grüße Robin



300er dürfte reichen. Ich kann bei 77 kg sowohl 300er wie 350er fahren. Die 350er ist dann schön straff, also müsste 300 bei Dir passen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Mai 2008)

Ich wiege ca. 63 Kilo ohne Kleidung und Protektoren und fahr derzeit eine 275er Feder zum test.

Ich glaube aber das mir ne 300er besser passen würde, wenn jemand eine abzugeben hätte??? 

Ich hätte folgende Federn über: 550x2,8 (für 222mm Dämpfer) und 500x3,0 für 240er Dämpfer, z.B. Sunday.


----------



## Kayodic (19. Mai 2008)

Kayodic schrieb:


> Du machst dein Rad ja älter als es is! Is nämlich ein 06er, kein 05er  !
> 
> 
> Mal wieder was in eigener Sache:
> ...





Versuchs einfach nochmal, vielleicht hat man es ja überlesen  !!!



Mein neues weißes Pferd is auch frisch eingetroffen, Bilder gibts demnächst


----------



## fatcrobat (21. Mai 2008)

hy leute ich hab da mal ne frage 
is von euch schon mal einer einen spengeri laufradsatz gefahren oder hat erfeahfungen damit  will mir ewentuel einen holen 
oder weiss einer wo ich ne grüne king hinterrad nabe bekomme  
danke schon mal


----------



## Hennin (22. Mai 2008)

.


----------



## Lörr (22. Mai 2008)

hey, aussagekräftiger post!


----------



## san_andreas (22. Mai 2008)

Spengeri ? Ist das von Lindt & Sprüngli, die auch die Goldhasen machen ?


----------



## fatcrobat (22. Mai 2008)

ok ich hab mich verschrieben  naja egal  so die dinger mein ich



so als ersatz  bzw überbrückungs laufradsatz


----------



## Condor (23. Mai 2008)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> ok ich hab mich verschrieben  naja egal  so die dinger mein ich
> 
> 
> 
> so als ersatz  bzw überbrückungs laufradsatz


Die sind als Ersatz-LRS zum inne-Ecke-Rumstehn und Zeit überbrücken bis man nen gescheiten LRS hat gerade noch akzeptabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (23. Mai 2008)

Geiles Zitat!!!


Sau Geiles Zitat


----------



## Lörr (31. Mai 2008)

hier mein endlich fertiges sunday  (naja fast fertig, ich brauch noch ne kettenführung  )


----------



## ojs (31. Mai 2008)

Na komm, jetzt sei auch konsequent, mach den Eisenross Schiftzug wieder ab und mach "Deutsche Post World Net" und ein Posthorn drauf. Das hätte Stil und Du würdest damit viel Humor zeigen.

Ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge habe ich denn aber noch:

1. Die Züge vorne durch die Gabel ziehen.
2. Hinten einen kurzen Käfig.


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (31. Mai 2008)

@ Lörr

sieht wirklich gut aus ! Gelb ist halt mal was auffallendes ;-)
Hast du die Schriftzüge selber gemacht?


----------



## Lörr (31. Mai 2008)

die schriftzüge hab ich plotten lassen


----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2008)

@ojs: Coole Idee ! Ich hoffe aber, der Lörr is etwas schneller als die lahmen Kollegen von der Post... 

@Lörr: Je öfter ichs seh, desto besser taugts mir !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (31. Mai 2008)

Das ist mal was ganz anderes... gelb - schwarz is ne schöne Farbkombi!

Der Schaltzug und die hintere Bremsleitung unbedingt noch durch die Gabel ziehn. Ich würde Dir auch sehr empfehlen für die 888 flache Gabelbrücken zu kaufen - das Bike fährt sich mit weniger Bauhöhe und somit flacherem Lenkwinkel sehr viel agiler und besser!!!

... dann würd auch die vordere Bremsleitung nicht so spannen.


Welches Baujahr ist der Rahmen? Wo hast Du die Lackierarbeiten machen lassen? Kosten?


Das mit der Deutschen Post is echt lustig...


----------



## ten_rotz (1. Juni 2008)

Zeas 
 also das is glaub ich da richtige thread, wenn ich mal a frage in raum werfen dürfte ?!
 bin zur zeit noch auf an guaden alten v10 unterwegs (2004er) und mir hats halt auch irgendwie das ironhorse angetan? (und vorallem wenn ich dera feinen fotos von euren radln seh)
 mir hat ein kollege erzählt das es angeblich schon öfter vorkommen is das a strebe am hinterbau grissen ist und wollt fragen ob irgendwer von euch von dem problem ghört hat oder selba scho die derige vernichtet hat?

 wie ist der rahmen ansonsten zu empfehlen handling, high-speed...  ( ajo fahr eher aggresiven dh un seit dem jahr rennen wieg 70 kg )

 bevor mich jetzt irgendwer zamscheißt warum ich net die sufu benütz oda
was ich in meiner verwirrtheit da bloß schreib  entschuldige ich mich schon im vorraus  ..


----------



## Crak (1. Juni 2008)

vorletzte Update meines grashüpfers...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ojs (1. Juni 2008)

@ten rotz:

Also, das IH hat schon eine ganz andere Charakteristik wie ein V10. Drauf halten und durch ist nicht so ganz die Sache vom Sunday. Ist halt ein straffes Fahrwerk. Gute Linienwahl und an den richtigen Stellen abspringen ist besser, eben das sogenannte aktive Fahren. Aber dann ist das Sunday die Macht. Ich habe bis vor kurzem ein Demo 9 gefahren. Dazwischen liegen Welten. Achja, dass Sunday hat einen flachen Lenkwinkel und damit auch einen sehr guten Geradeauslauf.

Bzgl. des gerissenen Hinterbaus: Ich habe noch keinen kennengelernt, der davon aus erster oder zweiter Quelle berichten kann.

@Crak: Shiny...


----------



## fatcrobat (1. Juni 2008)

das gelbe ding sieht ja aufgebaut echt gut aus besser als nur der rahmen 
schick !!!


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juni 2008)

@Crak: Wird echt jedesmal besser ! Top !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. Juni 2008)

... nur sauber geputzte Sundays hier... wie wenn die nur im Wohnzimmer rumstehn. Muss mal ein Bild von meinem machen und reinstelln. 

@ ten roz: Hab noch nie was davon gehört - auch nicht auf ridemonkeys.com. 

Das V10 hat 50mm mehr Federweg, viel mehr Sag und ist ne Bügelmaschine. Beim Sunday bekommt man schon mehr Rückmeldung von der Strecke aber die Geo ist sehr gut und das Gewicht auch OK.

Also ich liebe auch mein Nicolai M-Pire aber wenn ich aufs Sunday steig bin ich schlagartig schneller, spring weiter und fahr agiler.

@ crak: Sehr schön!!


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Juni 2008)

Na dann,


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Juni 2008)

Genau - noch besser direkt an der Strecke/Spot:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (2. Juni 2008)

endlich mal benutzte bikes


----------



## Lörr (2. Juni 2008)

das sieht doch auch aus wie ausm ei gepellt... achja: meins war da logischerweise sauber, da wars grade frisch aufgebaut  

^^ aber anders siehts nach dem ersten mal fahren auch nicht aus (doch, n bisschen lack fehlt  (von der kette, die is oft runter da ich keine kefü hab/hatte (hab heute eine bestellt)) der boden war trockener als manch wüste, am lustigsten fand ich das :


----------



## Downhill Lucki (2. Juni 2008)

ach genau Pyro: wo ich grad das bike seh...die pedalen bekomm ich aber noch oder!!!


----------



## Idebug (2. Juni 2008)

jezt mal ne blöde frage...

die unteren sechskant lagerschrauben... die drehn sich mit beim einfedern..oder?

und wenn ja heben die lager oder sind die nach einer woche fahren reif zum wechseln?


----------



## ojs (2. Juni 2008)

Ist normal, drehen sich mit.


----------



## patrese (2. Juni 2008)

übrigens,
ironhorse hat man damals im wilden westen zu den dampflocks gesagt...


----------



## cubebiker (3. Juni 2008)

Bei mir drehen sich die ganzen Dinger und ynicht nur die Schrauben mit. Und das soll wohl auch so sein...


----------



## teatimetom (3. Juni 2008)

also ich hab schon mal von nem gerissenen Ih hinterbau gehört :
hier


----------



## Idebug (3. Juni 2008)

dann bin ich ja beruigt... dachte schon das soll nciht so sien das das alger sich mit dreht...

wie sind die lager im allgemeinen von der haltbarkeit?(ohne putzerei mit dampfstrahler)


----------



## ojs (3. Juni 2008)

Noch keine Langzeiterfahrung, aber habe auch noch nichts negatives gehört. Bezieht sich aber auf die neue Link-Hardware.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burning_bully (7. Juni 2008)

In neuem Gewand


----------



## fatcrobat (7. Juni 2008)

is ja geil  wo hasten das lackiern lassen


----------



## burning_bully (7. Juni 2008)

ist gepulvert, Quadranch.de in Darmstadt


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön. Vielleicht noch Decals.


----------



## Idebug (7. Juni 2008)

samstag 7 juni...
mein sunday ist endlich fertig... bremsleitungne kützen und abfahhhrt

bild kommt in kürtze


----------



## Kayodic (8. Juni 2008)

Hat zufällig noch jemand, von denen die nen fsa steuersatz verbaut haben, noch ein paar von den micro-spacern übrig?

Bei mir waren nämlich keine dabei, und da ich nur 2-3 brauche macht es keinen Sinn ein Paket mit 10 zu bestellen!

Also falls jemand noch welche über hätte wär das recht cool.

Schon mal Danke im Voraus!


----------



## ojs (8. Juni 2008)

Fahr den Steuersatz ohne die Kappe. Die bringt eh nicht viel und damit kommst Du noch mal ein paar Millimeter mit dem Lenker runter.


----------



## fabs8 (9. Juni 2008)

@burning_bully: ...bekennt jemand mut zur Farbe! Mutig aber irgendwie net schlecht...


----------



## Idebug (10. Juni 2008)

ich hätt mal ne frage zum dhx 5,0 im sunday...
rad ist seit dem wochenende fertig und ich wiege mit ausrüstung nicht ganz 60 kilo.

der dämpfer hinten kommt mir sehr weich vor ( sattel hat schon 2 mal am reifen gestriffen).

die feder ist eine: 300x 3,25...

wie viel luft soll ich in den dämpfer pumpen? was könnt ihr empfehlen!?

ich bin erschroken das ich als leichtgewicht den sattel glech am reifen spüre (erste [email protected],also kein ruppiger DH)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Idebug (10. Juni 2008)

achja:

[img=http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/1241/sunday1pm1.th.jpg]


----------



## oBATMANo (10. Juni 2008)

Beim Sunday Bottom Out immer voll reindrehen. 
120 PSI Druck und dann ab da nen Setup finden.
Zugstufe 5-7 Klicks
Propedal etwa um die 3 Klicks

härtere Feder würde ich auf keinen Fall fahren
eigentlich ist ne 300er sogar zu hart für Dich
wenn der Reifen am Sattel streift, dann zieh die Stütze weiter raus


----------



## japh (10. Juni 2008)

den umgewickelten schlauch da hinten braucht man nicht... 
würd ihn lieber beim schutzblech hinbauen, denn da kommt die kette hin


> Beim Sunday Bottom Out immer voll reindrehen.



naja dann fährt es sich nicht so toll find ich


----------



## burning_bully (11. Juni 2008)

Idebug schrieb:


> ich hätt mal ne frage zum dhx 5,0 im sunday...
> rad ist seit dem wochenende fertig und ich wiege mit ausrüstung nicht ganz 60 kilo.
> 
> der dämpfer hinten kommt mir sehr weich vor ( sattel hat schon 2 mal am reifen gestriffen).
> ...


 
Sattel nach oben!!!!!!!

Nur ein gutes Fahrwerk nutzt den kompletten Federweg aus, ich wiege 85kg und fahre mit einer 350er feder, butterweich!!! bei deinem Gewicht würde ich eher noch eine weichere Feder wählen.


----------



## Idebug (11. Juni 2008)

mich stört das wenn der sattel *oft* streift...

sattel weiter hoch ist nicht mit meiner größe...

mal gucken wie sich das ding fährt das erste mal im bikepark


----------



## fabs8 (11. Juni 2008)

@indebug: Schieß mal ein Pic und tu es hier rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ojs (11. Juni 2008)

Idebug schrieb:


> mich stört das wenn der sattel *oft* streift...
> 
> sattel weiter hoch ist nicht mit meiner größe...
> 
> mal gucken wie sich das ding fährt das erste mal im bikepark



Aber mal sorry, das ist Unfug. Der Sattel muss schon so eingestellt werden, dass das Hinterrad bei voller Federwegsnutzung nicht anschlägt. Alles andere kann böse Überraschungen geben. Versuch mal, den Sattel in der Schiene nach vorne zu schieben, wenn Du wg. der Körpergröße nicht höher gehen kannst.


----------



## Idebug (11. Juni 2008)

http://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sunday1pm1.jpg


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juni 2008)

So. Das ist Idebugs' Eisenpferd.


----------



## fabs8 (11. Juni 2008)

Nice  

Würd nur sehen das ich die Gabeldecals irgenwoher in Grün bekomme 

Viel spass... mit dem geilen Pferd


----------



## Lörr (11. Juni 2008)

neu is die kefü und die vordere bremsscheibe (die war etwas krumm^^)


----------



## ojs (11. Juni 2008)

Beide sehr schön. Das gelbe wirkt immer besser...


----------



## Idebug (11. Juni 2008)

die gabel mit grünen schriftzügen wär natürlcih noch was...
aber woher ?


----------



## fabs8 (12. Juni 2008)

Das Gelbe wirkt echt dermaßen Hammer Geil!!!!! Groooßes Kompliment 

und wegen den grünen Decals... einfach mal beim Hersteller fragen oder selbst entwerfen


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Juni 2008)

Idebug schrieb:


> die gabel mit grünen schriftzügen wär natürlcih noch was...
> aber woher ?



kauf Dir ne gerade Sattelstütze, dann ist der Sattel schon mal rund 2 cm weiter aus dem Weg


----------



## Lockedup90 (12. Juni 2008)

So dann will ich euch mein Rad auch net vorenthalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (13. Juni 2008)

Na dann kannste ja jetzt Gas geben!


----------



## fabs8 (13. Juni 2008)

Erhielt grad den Anruf.... Mein Elite ist daaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!      

Pics folgen..


----------



## Kayodic (13. Juni 2008)

ojs schrieb:


> Fahr den Steuersatz ohne die Kappe. Die bringt eh nicht viel und damit kommst Du noch mal ein paar Millimeter mit dem Lenker runter.





Hab ich eh vor!

Problem is nur dass ich die Spacer trotzdem brauch!


----------



## cubebiker (13. Juni 2008)

Hab die Dinger auch nirgends gefunden und habe sie auch gebraucht. Sowas ähnliches ist auch bei den Hope Steuersätzen dabei. Ein netter Hope Händler hat mir drei davon gegeben, hat gereicht. Schau doch mal nach ob de da einen kennst. 

Weiss denn einer wo es passende Buchsen fürs Sunday gibt?
Hier in FFM und auch bei Toxo hat keiner eine 10er Bohrung?


----------



## Chmod (20. Juni 2008)

meine:


----------



## chri55 (22. Juni 2008)

sehr schön! vllt noch ein bisschen den Schaft kürzen...


----------



## da_killerk (23. Juni 2008)

So, ich habe meinem Bike mal eine Schlankheitskur verpasst und folgengdes drangebaut:

SQ Lab 611 Lady Sattel (wegen der weissen Akzente)
FSA Gravity Light Kurbel
E13 LG1
RCS Titant Feder

und die exponierten Stellen mit nichtsaugendem Schwamm aufgefüllt, damit das Bike im Matsch auch leicht bleibt.

















Gruaz da_killerk


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juni 2008)

Bis auf die Sattelstütze gefällts mir sehr gut !
Wo hast Du den Schaum her ? Aus dem MX-Laden ?


----------



## da_killerk (23. Juni 2008)

Danke,
zuerst war ich im MX Laden mit einem Ausdruck von einem Moto Foam Schwamm von einer MX Seite. Die haben im Shop gedacht, ich wolle sie verarschen.
Im MX nimmt man wohl solche SchwÃ¤mme um die Schwapp Bewegung im Tank zu reduzieren. Der Kommentar im MX Laden war: "Bei uns kommt nur Sprit in den Tank".

Der Schwamm soll Volumen auffÃ¼llen und leicht sein und dies auch bleiben, sprich keine Feuchtigkeit speichern. Im Dehner Gartenbaucenter wurde ich fÃ¼ndig: Aquarien und Teichfilter verwenden dieses Material, ein nicht porÃ¶ser Schaumstoff. Den Block Schaumstoff gab es dort fÃ¼r 2,40 â¬

Ich habe nun alle Ãffnungen aufgefÃ¼llt, Tretlager, LÃ¶cher am Hinterbau, Vorbau und den Gabelschaft unten.

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Idebug (23. Juni 2008)

und was wiegts jezt ? 

und was kostet ne titanfeder ungefähr... und vorallem was spart es an gewicht?


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juni 2008)

Nukeproof z.B. kosten bei Chainreaction um die 150 - 180 Euro.
RCS liegen zwischen 210 - 260 euro VK bei Toxoholics.
Gewichtseinsparung je nach Federhärte und Länge zwischen 150 - 300 Gramm.


----------



## fabs8 (23. Juni 2008)

Hey Leute...

hier mal mein Baby

...läuft göttlich


----------



## burning_bully (23. Juni 2008)

porno...das ist das erste mal das ich das sehe!!!


----------



## Katka007 (23. Juni 2008)

... Zu den anderen Iron Horse Bikes......

Hier mein Yakuza Aniki... 

Mein erstes eigenes Freeride Bike...


----------



## chri55 (23. Juni 2008)

@da_killerk: ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man den Schwamm recht schnell verliert, wie hast du ihn befestigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_killerk (24. Juni 2008)

Idebug schrieb:


> und was wiegts jezt ?



Es wiegt jetzt aktuell 17,5 kg

An der VR Bremse und den Reifen könnte ich noch Gewicht einsparen, sowie die Gabel auf Luft umrüsten. Jedoch ist die Bremskraft vorne der Wahnsinn und ich will auf den Gripp der Reifen niemals verzichten. Und die Gabel ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt und funktioniert immer besser, hat kein Spiel und ich warte bis sie oder ich nachgeben

Viel gebracht hat die Kurbel. Da lag die Ersparnis bei beinahe 300 Gramm im Vergleich zur Saint.

Die Schwämme brauch man eigentlich nicht befestigen, sie wurden ja hineingestopft und bleiben so von alleine am Platz. Evtl. sollte man im Schlamm noch einen direkt vor dem Dämpfer fahren.

In Willingen habe ich jedenfalls keine Schwämme verloren.

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## fabs8 (24. Juni 2008)

Hat Katka007 nicht ein schickes Yakuza...

Jetzt wird es Zeit zum Pimpen...


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nukeproof z.B. kosten bei Chainreaction um die 150 - 180 Euro.
> RCS liegen zwischen 210 - 260 euro VK bei Toxoholics.
> Gewichtseinsparung je nach Federhärte und Länge zwischen 150 - 300 Gramm.



nöööt  zwischen 80 (so wars im v10 mit ner 450er feder )- (von mir aus) 300 gr


----------



## Idebug (26. Juni 2008)

mein sunday wiegt gute 19 kilo oO
das ist mir viel zu viel...
hab mal überelgt cc schläüche zu fahren  weil ich sehr leicht bin und NIE platten habe...
und evtl eine titanfeder(nur weiss ich meine härte nicht was ich endgültig brauch)

19 sind auf jeden fall zu viel^^


----------



## teatimetom (26. Juni 2008)

dann kauf doch einfach mehrere 

cc schleuche (schwalbe av 13 )machens bei mir, kein thema
aber bitte , 19 kg und schwer... ah vergass wo ich hier schreibe 
trainingseffekt 
und vom restlichen geld lieber mehr bbikes kaufen um dann noch mehr bikes zu kaufen


----------



## Idebug (26. Juni 2008)

oh schwalbe mag ich nciht so xD


----------



## InSanE888 (26. Juni 2008)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> d
> und vom restlichen geld lieber mehr bbikes kaufen um dann noch mehr bikes zu kaufen



is das dein "standardspruch"?
btw er is auch noch ziemlich schwachsinning


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Juni 2008)

der schwalbe av13 ist nen normaler standart schlauch und fahre sie auch schon lange ohne probleme


----------



## teatimetom (27. Juni 2008)

@ insane das ist eine rekursion 
mehr bikes kaufen von dem gesparten geld um dann noch mehr bikes kaufen zu können. 
mea culpa ich troll mich weg


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juni 2008)

DH-Schläuche braucht kein Mensch in einem anständigen DH-Reifen. Der Schwalbe Standard reicht völlig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ten_rotz (28. Juni 2008)

zeas leit . .   

bin direkt von da ih - hp  auf an  bikeshop aus den staaten kommen wos dera schenen 
radln um einen seeehr feinen preis gibt

                 elite ------  3000 dollar =  1900 eur
                 wc  ------- 5000 dollar =  3200 eur
http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.27965/.f?sc=7&category=531

werd gleich am montag mal beim zoll anrufen wieviel da noch draufkommt
wollt euch aber noch fragn wies mit da garantie ausschaut
muas ich den rahmen dann wieder ins amiland schickn oder geht des auch über einen vertrieb bei uns ?!


----------



## Stiftsquelle (28. Juni 2008)

Garantiemäßig müsstest Du dann alles in den USA erledigen, das macht aber nichts, da der deutsche Vertrieb (falls offiziell noch einer existiert) sowieso nicht zu gebrauchen ist.

Und wenn man direkt mit Ironhorse USA Kontakt aufnimmt, wird meinen Erfahrungen nach alles ziemlich schnell geregelt. Insofern würde ich bedenkenlos in Übersee ein IH kaufen

Wäre übrigens super, wenn Du die Zollinfos hier posten könntest


----------



## san_andreas (28. Juni 2008)

@ten_rotz: Da kommen 14% Zoll für ein Komplettbike oder 4,7% für einen Rahmen drauf, auf das Ganze dann die Märchensteuer mit 19%. Zusätzlich halt noch die Versandgebühre.


----------



## derpedda (29. Juni 2008)

Rechne mal mit 4450 für das WC je nach Versandkosten. 

http://www.zoll.de/faq/postverkehr/postverkehr/index.html#post8


----------



## fx:flow (29. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @ten_rotz: Da kommen 14% Zoll für ein Komplettbike oder 4,7% für einen Rahmen drauf, auf das Ganze dann die Märchensteuer mit 19%. Zusätzlich halt noch die Versandgebühre.



Warenwert + Versandkosten ergeben die zu versteuernde Summe. Wird also noch ein wenig mehr.


----------



## san_andreas (29. Juni 2008)

Stimmt nicht !!!! Ich war letztens beim Deutschen Zoll in München. Mir wurde erklärt, dass die Versandgebühren definitiv nicht in den Zoll eingerechnet werden.


----------



## derpedda (29. Juni 2008)

Auf der Zoll.de Seite steht was anderes und bei mir war´s auch so:

*Ich habe in einem Land, das nicht zur EG gehört, bei einem Versandhaus Waren bestellt. Warum wurden bei der Berechnung von Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer die Transportkosten mit verzollt?*
Bei der Zollwertermittlung hat die Zollstelle den Wert einer Einfuhrware beim Überschreiten der Außengrenze der Gemeinschaft zu ermitteln. Dieser Wert wird nicht nur durch den für die Ware gezahlten Rechnungspreis, sondern z.B. auch durch Aufwendungen für Transport, Verpackungen und Ladekosten bis zur Grenze beeinflusst.


----------



## teatimetom (29. Juni 2008)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Warenwert + Versandkosten ergeben die zu versteuernde Summe. Wird also noch ein wenig mehr.



rein wirtschaftlich (finanzamt etc ) haddder recht

also privatperschon musst du sogar wenn du auf ebay verkaufst und es zu sehr krachen lÃ¤sst auf die verkauten waaren umsatzsteuer zahlen + die versandkosten versteuern. ist leider eine doppelbesteueerung da du ja beim einkauf der paketmarke auch schon Mehrwertsteuer bezahlt hast.

Die deutsche post ist von dieser doppelbesteuerrung befreit.

wie das im falle deines rades lÃ¤uft muss der zoll entscheiden . 

helm in americha kaufen ist i.o. 
beim rad muss man hald etwas gottvertrauen haben wenn man soviel geld in einen fremden rechtsraum Ã¼berweist.
 (bei welchem gericht willst den klagen ? )

oder ne treuhand etc sache starten aber dann seriÃ¶s und nicht western union... 
paypal kÃ¤uferschutz auch nur bis 1000â¬

gruÃ


----------



## san_andreas (29. Juni 2008)

Über die Kreditkarte kann man das Geld doch 4 Wochen lang zurückholen, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (29. Juni 2008)

ok. da kenne ich mich nicht aus,
als student ist die goldene visa ja auch nicht umbedingt Ã¼berlebensnotwenig.

wenn dem so ist :
ich bestelle ein nein 2 x 5000â¬ fahrrÃ¤der 
warte bis sie da sind 
und cancele dann die zahlung... 

wÃ¤r sau geschickt von mir... den stundenlohn kriegt kaum einer zusammen, bestellen und cancelen wird kaum emehr als eine stunde dauern.

wo wÃ¼rde wer dann seine ansprÃ¼che gegen wen durchsetzen 
der fahradhÃ¤ndler streitet mit visa
du musst visa beweisen das du das rad erhalten und zurÃ¼ckgeschickt hast ?
oder der fahrrad hÃ¤ndler verklagt dich und du wirst schuldig gesprochen nach amerikanischem recht, werden dich nicht gleich aus deutschland holen deswegen ....

aber klÃ¤rt mich auf wie lÃ¤uft sowas inetnational?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (29. Juni 2008)

der schlauch ist wirklich ziemlich geil...fahr ihn auch schon lange im downhill ohne probleme!


----------



## ten_rotz (30. Juni 2008)

jawoi danke für die vielen antworten   
  hab jetz noch mitn zoll in aut telefoniert schaut da genau gleich aus 

--14 %  auf ein komplettes
--4,7 % aufn rahmen    und dann hallt noch 20 % drauf
    ajo der hat auch gesagt das der versand mitverzollt wird

          werd jetzt die leit in usa mal anschreiben vl.. kann man sich ja auf einen niedrigen rechnungsbetrag einigen   für einem vom zoll wirken ja 1000 eier auch noch viel für a radl ( hoff ich mal)


----------



## tool (30. Juni 2008)

Genau, die sind ja auch blöde und haben vor allem keinen I-Netzugang um mal eben die Überseepreise zu checken...


----------



## san_andreas (30. Juni 2008)

@ten_rotz: Oh Mann, jetzt kommt wieder ein ganz schlauer.... Im Zweifelsfall will der Zoll sowieso DEINE Kreditkartenrechnung oder Paypalzahlung oder sonstwas sehen wollen.
Da interessiert überhaupt nicht, was in der Schachtel für eine Rechnung liegt.
Die I-Net-Shops haben immer noch nicht gecheckt, dass sie den Kunden hier keinen Gefallen tun, wenn sie niedrigere Rechnungen ausstellen, als tatsächlich bezahlt.

Hier in München wird der Versand nicht mitverzollt. Habe nochmal nachgefragt. Aber selbst wenn, wer sich ein Worldcup rauslassen kann, kann auch noch paar Euro Gebühren mehr bezahlen.

Wir haben neulich Bootsteile aus USA abgeholt, die Zöllner hat gar nicht interessiert was da auf der amerikanischen Rechnung (natürlich zuwenig) drauf stand.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (30. Juni 2008)

wie wärs, wenn du einfach 2x an pay pall überweist!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (30. Juni 2008)

hihi 

siehe oben die wollen  deine rechnugn sehen 

und dann reschersche im inet weil wenn jemand denkt er wird verarscht entwikclt der nen ganzs schener ergeiz..


----------



## bachmayeah (2. Juli 2008)

es könnte ja auch von privat verkauft worden sein


----------



## burning_bully (2. Juli 2008)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> wie wärs, wenn du einfach 2x an pay pall überweist!?


 
das funktioniert...habe ich auch schon gemacht.
eine überweisung über 100 dollar und eine über den rest.
die 100euro paypal rechnung legst du ins paket die andere schmeisst du weg ;-)

ruckzuck ein paar 100 euro gespart...

im falle von einem ebay kauf sollte amn darauf achten das die artikelnummer unter der der artikel bei ebay geführt ist nirgends auftaucht, sonst könnte es probleme geben.


----------



## ten_rotz (3. Juli 2008)

jo ok mei idee war ein scheiß kenn mich aber mit dem auch net aus hab noch nie was von us bestellt, oba wengst habts mich auf a poa grundlegende sochen aufmerksam   
gmocht  

    des mitn privatverkauf bringt leider nix  da zoll sagt " dass wenn einer sich eine gebrauchte ware kauft is de eh scho billiger und de zollsätze bleiben die gleichen "

     @ san andreas   was wolltn die leicht sonst sehen deine kreditkartenrechnung ??

@burning bully    jawoi des is eine feine idee   hat des bei dir ohne weitere probleme  
                        geklappt ,      von am shop oder privat ?
                       vl waraten 100 eur dann doch a bissl gora geftig   
                       wia hast des genau gmacht und glaubst geht des miit 2
                       verschiedene  kreditkarten auch  ?!


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juli 2008)

@ten_rotz: Genau die ! Oder Deine Paypal-Überweisung oder was auch immer. Die Rechnung vom Laden interessiert keinen, weil die eben meistens für den Kunden zu wenig draufschreiben.


----------



## burning_bully (3. Juli 2008)

hat super geklappt, sowohl bei privatkäufen als auch bei online shops, man muss das nur vorher abklären...bei krditkarten zahlung kenne ich mich nicht aus, mache das nur per paypal, und da ist es gleube ich egal ob per kreditkarte oder sonst wie...


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn Du die Paypalrechnung teilst, sollte die, die Du vorlegst, aber schon noch einen realistischen Rest aufweisen.


----------



## DHMike (3. Juli 2008)

so hier is meine dreckige puppe...


----------



## fatcrobat (3. Juli 2008)

ähhmmm  ich will ja nicht nerven aber da is kein bike 
ride on


----------



## Lörr (3. Juli 2008)

also ich seh da eins...
oder meinst du damit dass kein ganzes rad zu sehen ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilbiker07 (3. Juli 2008)

Geiles Sunday , wo gibts diesen Ironhorse Sticker in Rot und wo die Rote Wippe?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (3. Juli 2008)

geiles bike! wo gibts denn den rahmen mit der roten schrift? hast selbst gemacht oder?


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön , mit den roten Teilen und Decals. Selber gemacht?


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juli 2008)

Devilbiker07 schrieb:


> ... und wo die Rote Wippe?


würde mich auch interessieren.
selbst eloxiert?


----------



## ojs (4. Juli 2008)

Nice.


----------



## thaper (4. Juli 2008)

ten_rotz schrieb:


> jo ok mei idee war ein scheiß kenn mich aber mit dem auch net aus hab noch nie was von us bestellt, oba wengst habts mich auf a poa grundlegende sochen aufmerksam
> gmocht
> 
> des mitn privatverkauf bringt leider nix  da zoll sagt " dass wenn einer sich eine gebrauchte ware kauft is de eh scho billiger und de zollsätze bleiben die gleichen "
> ...



und ich wunder mich scho wer so schreibt. haha.
so sieht man sich wieder benni.

mir sehn uns am semmering hoff ich doch 

Greez Per


----------



## DHMike (6. Juli 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren.
> selbst eloxiert?



So isses....





...jetzt auch schön mit 450*3.0 Titan Federkleid (418g)


----------



## fatcrobat (6. Juli 2008)

verdammt schick das ding  daumen hoch 
ride on


----------



## Lockedup90 (6. Juli 2008)

Wo bekommt man den Bitte so ne fette Lakierung her??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (6. Juli 2008)

wurde doch schon gesagt.

selber eloxiert.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (6. Juli 2008)

schickes teil! dennoch gefällt mir der sattel nicht! außerdem 729er...nee da passen die 721er bisser zur optik!


----------



## derpedda (6. Juli 2008)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> schickes teil! dennoch gefällt mir der sattel nicht! außerdem 729er...nee da passen die 721er bisser zur optik!





das hier im Forum immer gemeckert wird was die anderen so am Rad haben aber immer mit der Begründung "Optik" 

Der Sattel sollte zum Hintern des Besitzers passen und die 729 ist für schwere Fahrer besser weil sonst der Reifen sich ja nur noch von der Felge pellt.

Ich finde das Bike so wie es ist sau geil.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (6. Juli 2008)

also ein sattel am dh bike muss nicht unbedingt komfortabel sein...der ist eher zur stabilisierund des bikes und falls man mal von den pedalen abrutscht da! außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass der reifen bei den 721ern vom reifen rutscht.


----------



## thaper (6. Juli 2008)

edit: egal.


----------



## teatimetom (6. Juli 2008)

lucki... lucki
manche bikes sind fürs fahren gemacht 
und forums standard ist 721 / 729.
warum sollt ez nur mehr 712 gehen.... sogar der jürgen fährt 729...AUF nem woldcup 
und überhaupt .. warum dann keine subrosa e540 empfehlen oder dt 5.1 ... ist alles minimal leichter als 721.

ein kompfortabler sattel am dh bike hat den vorteil das du dir keine blauen flecken (slr) holst wenn du mal blöd von den pedalen rutscht. eher aufprall schutz als sitzzone. 
aber warum fährst Du dann keinen ax lightness , so ne voll carbon schale , der wäre wirklich nicht bequem. gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (6. Juli 2008)

weil die 721er einfach zur zeit die besste felge am markt ist!
an meinem dh bike hab ich den sdg i fly sattel drauf mit 112g! bin auch schon öfter drauf geknallt und hab noch nie blaue flecken bekommen! der carbon sattel ist erst mal zu teuer und außerdem trau ich den carbongestellen nicht! und er ist nur 10g leichter wie mein sdg!


----------



## teatimetom (6. Juli 2008)

korrigiere : 721 ist die miestgefahrenste felge auf dem markt. also zumindest hier im forum. 
dein sdg zeig schaut aber auch aus... dad i ned mal umsonst nehmen


----------



## Downhill Lucki (6. Juli 2008)

witzig tom! was hast du noch mal für nen sattel drauf???


----------



## DHMike (6. Juli 2008)

jaja, der Sattel... bin immer noch ned sicher ob ich nicht einen anderen draufmache...
aber wer ordentlich kniegas gibt weiß wie viele blaue flecken man von der slr kategorie bekommen kann 
was haltet ihr denn vom oldschool fizik nisene? (gewicht jetz mal aussen vor gelassen)


----------



## thaper (6. Juli 2008)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> an meinem dh bike hab ich den sdg i fly sattel drauf mit 112g! bin auch schon öfter drauf geknallt und hab noch nie blaue flecken bekommen!


das gleiche bei mir.


----------



## Idebug (6. Juli 2008)

ich fahr einen standart stevens touri sattel von speedline...

is ok... 

und hört auf über sättel zu streiten... sag mir lieber mal ob das ausgefräste sitzstreben ding? an sam hills bike was bringt


----------



## Downhill Lucki (6. Juli 2008)

was meinst da jetzt genau?


----------



## thaper (6. Juli 2008)

du meinst wohl das blech vorm reifen
wird wohl aus gewichtsgründen gemacht. vielleicht ist das rad so auch etwas windschnittiger in ft. bill


----------



## teatimetom (6. Juli 2008)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> witzig tom! was hast du noch mal für nen sattel drauf???




lucki lucki du bist noch jung , es gibt nicht nur das beste und sdg gefällt mir nicht 

hab daheim einen slr  tt 135 gramm liegen , mach ich mir aber aufs rennrad ist zu hart für demo . 

dann hab ich noch so nen selle italia x0, 300 gramm , geleinlage, und ja die syncros derrived sattelstütze die 80 gramm mehr wiegt als deine  thomson. wobei ich mir ja auch gleich die masterpiece gekauft hätte  

gibt zusammen 250gramm zuviel an sattel und stütze, is aber aber reichlich, funktioniert und fertig


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Juli 2008)

@ DH-Mike:

Ich finde Dein Bike sehr schön und mal wirklich edel da einzigartig!!

Ich will nicht meckern aber doch noch was erwähnen:

- Sattel fände ich einen komplett schwarzen schöner... ich hab z.B. nen Flite Titanium drauf und bin damit zufrieden auch wenn der 235 gr. oder so wiegt.  (Ich fahr eigendlich auch ständig mindestens 100 Gramm Dreck an meinem Rahmen spazieren.)

- Kettenstrebe sieht nicht so toll aus, der Schlauch um den Schaltzug usw. Mach doch da mal was schöneres hin, z.B. nen Neoprenschutz oder sauber Gewebeband rum oder aus dem Automobilbereich einen Kabel-Scheuerschutz...


Ich bin mit meinen 729er Felgen voll zufrieden und die halten halten halten. Sowas wie bei Dir im Keller hängt Lukas gabs bei mir noch nie... 


Was ist an dem SLR TT Titanium schlecht??? Hab mir den auch schon mal angesehn und das Gewicht ist da mal sehr gut...


Meins: 










Und da mit Extra-Zubehör das keiner von Euch hat  

... eine Cuba-Libre "Zapfanlage"... hehe:








... oder noch was farblich passendes auf dem Lenker, gibts leider nur schwer im Zubehörhandel zu kaufen:







... und spätestens da sind die 729er aus Gewichtsgründen die bessere Wahl !!  HEHE...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Juli 2008)

Saugeil ! Das Ironhorse-Kleiner-Feigling-Racing-Team... 
Kommt definitv besser als Monster Energy.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Saugeil ! Das Ironhorse-Kleiner-Feigling-Racing-Team...
> Kommt definitv besser als Monster Energy.







Das ist aber wirklich fast das selbe grün...


Ich hab Monster Energy noch nie getrunken aber kleiner Feigling is gut, da hätt ich nix gegen ein Sponsoring...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (7. Juli 2008)

müsst ihr ständig auf mir rum hacken? wollt doch ursprünglich nur mal meine meinung sagen


----------



## derpedda (7. Juli 2008)

Sorry! aber mir ist da gestern eine Sicherung durchgebrannt weil die Felge schwarz und rund ist wie die meisten Felgen auch. 
Ich habe schon etwas mit Felgen breiten getestet und bei meinen knapp 100kg Kampfgewicht sind 21mm Maulweite etwas zu wenig. Die Reifen knicken schonmal in engen kurven ab (pellen ist da wohl etwas zu übertrieben) das musste ich jetzt wieder mit den DT 5.1 auf dem Enduro erfahren 

Sattel ist mir schnuppe, Hauptsache man hat was zu sitzen wenn man nach einem DH run im Ziel ankommt 


P.s.: Suche Sunday in M ab Baujahr 2007
das Angebot ist schon nicht schlecht nur leider in S verfügbar: http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/id37299.html


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juli 2008)

Versuchs mal mit der wiggle.co.uk Preis-Suchmaschine. Die funktioniert sogar (im Gegensatz zu ihren deutschen Pendants.)


----------



## teatimetom (8. Juli 2008)

mit tuts auch leid , wollte nur nochmal sagen das es auch noch was anderes gibt als i-fly und 521


----------



## Downhill Lucki (8. Juli 2008)

ich lieb dich auch tom
das waren die 721er


----------



## teatimetom (8. Juli 2008)

hihi kulturtest was ist 521  ein freudscher versprecher,, meinte ja die 721


----------



## Downhill Lucki (8. Juli 2008)

lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (10. Juli 2008)




----------



## bioniconbiker (10. Juli 2008)

hi,

weil ich hier oben was von sätteln gelesen habe, hab ich doch gleich mal eine frage:
könnt ihr mir einer vergleichbaren (gewicht,preis) sattel empfehlen, wie den sdg ti-fly??? ich such unbedingt so einen ähnlichen sattel nur nicht den, da den schon so viele kumpels von mir habem 

schonmal fetten dank!


----------



## Lörr (10. Juli 2008)

ähnlich vom aussehen wär schonmal der Bel Air ST... selbes system und so nur n tick schwerer glaub ich... sind beide recht gemütlich, wobei der I-fly n bisschen härter ist.
ich glaub eigendlich dass der I-Fly der einzige leichte DH sattel ist auf dem man zur not noch sitzen kann ohne nachher ne woche nichtmehr sitzen zu können... kannst vllt meinen "alten" bel air ST haben...


----------



## fatcrobat (10. Juli 2008)

wie wärs mit dem


----------



## Downhill Lucki (10. Juli 2008)

der hat wenigstens style!


----------



## Lörr (10. Juli 2008)

is jedoch nicht schön xD vorallem: wie sieht der nach 3 mal auf n sattel kommen aus?  
außerdem is das auch so n bockhartes ding glaub i


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (10. Juli 2008)

bockhart...  naja, schon. aber der SLR hat ne super Form, weshalb man auch länger drauf sitzen kann.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juli 2008)

Der SLR ist tatsächlich bequem. Ich war auch überrascht.


----------



## bioniconbiker (11. Juli 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> ähnlich vom aussehen wär schonmal der Bel Air ST... selbes system und so nur n tick schwerer glaub ich... sind beide recht gemütlich, wobei der I-fly n bisschen härter ist.
> ich glaub eigendlich dass der I-Fly der einzige leichte DH sattel ist auf dem man zur not noch sitzen kann ohne nachher ne woche nichtmehr sitzen zu können... kannst vllt meinen "alten" bel air ST haben...





danke für den tip! ich hab da auch gleich mal was im netzt gefunde, was ich mir bestellen werde: http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=2582
gutes angebot würde ich sagen. ich weiß ja nicht was du für deinen alten haben willst, aber den preis muss man erstmal toppen 

der troy lee sieht zwar stylisch aus geht, aber auch schnell kaputt (hab ich mir sagen lassen). trotzdem danke!


----------



## fabs8 (11. Juli 2008)

@ins:

schönes Sunday
Ist das eloxiert??? Sieht irgendwie so aus?


----------



## bioniconbiker (11. Juli 2008)

achso einwas noch.
mich würde mal interessieren was ihr so für schläuche in euren sunday's fahrt? ich hab aktuell noch die maxxis dh schläuche drin, welche mir einfach zu schwer sind. will also neu einsetzen? habt ihr da eventuell einen speciellen leichten, stabilen tip?
danke!


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juli 2008)

Schwalbe Standard Schlauch reicht in der Regel.


----------



## harke (11. Juli 2008)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> wie wärs mit dem



der soll bequem sein?kann ichmir garni vorstelln...der drückt doch


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juli 2008)

Ich krieg davon zumindest keine tauben Nüsse, im Gegensatz zu dem ganzen Fizik Mist zum Beispiel.


----------



## fabs8 (11. Juli 2008)

@Harke:

ja bei Deinem fetten Arsch 

Wie gehts Dir denn altes Haus?


----------



## fatcrobat (11. Juli 2008)

ne der sattel is echt bequem  und hält was aus ein freund von mir hat ihn und das schon seit  ca 6 wochen und er sieht so aus wie neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (21. Juli 2008)

Zieht euch mal das hier rein.... habs im Netz gefunden. Ist zwar nicht meins aber ich wollt es nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Lörr (21. Juli 2008)

der gehört geköpft


----------



## TheRacer (21. Juli 2008)

die Lackierung finde ich super.
Alles andere nicht.


----------



## klemmi (21. Juli 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


>



Wie ist denn die RAL von diesem hammergeilen grün???


----------



## thaper (21. Juli 2008)

das is doch monster-green.
glaub das isn eigenes gemisch. 
kommt aber ziemlich nah an das kawa-grün ran.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juli 2008)

Bei Nicolai heißt es "krypthonite green". Guck mal im Nicolai UFO-Forum, da gibts welche in der Farbe.


----------



## fatcrobat (28. Juli 2008)

juhu es ist vertig das sunday ist  ja mal das geilste bike der welt mogen kommen fotos 
es ist nich schön aber zum rollern reichts 
ride on


----------



## thaper (28. Juli 2008)

schreibt man bei dir hinterm mond fertig mit "V"???


----------



## fabs8 (29. Juli 2008)

und wiedermal weils grad so schön ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (29. Juli 2008)

Chmod schrieb:


> meine:



Das ist Größe S, bzw. 16", oder?


----------



## Devilbiker07 (29. Juli 2008)

@ ins : Was hast ud für einen Sattel an deinem Sunday?
Mit dem grünen WTB Zeichen echt hammer


----------



## ins (30. Juli 2008)

wtb silverado


----------



## Crak (30. Juli 2008)

ist das wirklich deins? ich meine, dass die bilder von der interbike in nevada sind und das es den rahmen so nicht zu kaufen gibt

berichtige dieses wenn es falsch ist


----------



## ins (30. Juli 2008)

ich war auf der interbike und hab mir das rad da direkt bestellt.

den rahmen gibt es ab 2009 so auch zu kaufen.


----------



## Kayodic (30. Juli 2008)

Im Bikemarkt ist so ein Rahmen übrigens auch käuflich zu erwerben:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/125340/cat/45


Soviel ich weiss sind das die Demo-Bikes vom Opening Day 08 im Diablo Freeride Park:

http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/blog/2008/05/diablo-2008-opener-success.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (31. Juli 2008)

ok danke für die infos, dann lage ich wohl falsch sry...aber dann habe ich ja hoffnung wieder 2009 einen in monster green zu bekommen


----------



## ins (31. Juli 2008)

so war zumindest die auskunft eines ironhorse mitarbeiters am stand


----------



## bioniconbiker (31. Juli 2008)

schon gesehen? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4990612#post4990612
krasse sache...


----------



## fatcrobat (31. Juli 2008)

ok aber toll ist anders da bleib ich lieber beim pferdchen


----------



## Downhill Lucki (31. Juli 2008)

ganz meiner meinung XD


----------



## san_andreas (31. Juli 2008)

Gerade deswegen sollte man beim Original bleiben !


----------



## bioniconbiker (31. Juli 2008)

ich bin ja auch fürs original als für die billige taiwanesische kopie^^


----------



## Chmod (10. August 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Das ist Größe S, bzw. 16", oder?



yup, ein S


----------



## fatcrobat (11. August 2008)

so 




da is  es endlich 
nich so wies soll aber ok


----------



## Crak (11. August 2008)

bis auf den sattel die reifen und das ding auf dem lecker ganz gut!

so sieht meins leider zur zeit aus:







kommen natürlich nächste woche wieder bilder wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (11. August 2008)

hast du es zerlegt oder baust du es grad neu auf?


----------



## mad_homer (11. August 2008)

da wars noch sauber....


----------



## ewoq (11. August 2008)

nette poster


----------



## Crak (11. August 2008)

ich habe  es mal zerlegt um neue lager und buchsen reinzumachen damit es wieder richtig läuft. Die Poster gehören zu einem guten Werkzeugkeller dazu


----------



## Downhill Lucki (12. August 2008)

kann es sein, dass du in lenzerheide warst?


----------



## cubebiker (12. August 2008)

Auch mal meines mit neuer Gabel...


----------



## ojs (12. August 2008)

Gabel passt gut, auch wenn der "Weißton" zur Zeit sehr unterschiedlich ist. Ist das schon die 2009er? Hast Du vorher schon mal eine 40er gehabt und kannst evtl. Unterschiede in der Dämpfung feststellen? Ich frage, weil ich z.Zt. auch mit dem Gedanken spiele, eine 2009er anzuschaffen.


----------



## cubebiker (12. August 2008)

ojs schrieb:


> Gabel passt gut, auch wenn der "Weißton" zur Zeit sehr unterschiedlich ist. Ist das schon die 2009er? Hast Du vorher schon mal eine 40er gehabt und kannst evtl. Unterschiede in der Dämpfung feststellen? Ich frage, weil ich z.Zt. auch mit dem Gedanken spiele, eine 2009er anzuschaffen.



Hi,

es ist eine 2009er. Es ist meine erste 40, deswegen kann ich dir leider bei den anderen Fragen nicht helfen. Ich würde wegen dieser Fragen mal Mojo anschreiben, die antworten schnell und sind sehr kompetent 

Cubebiker


----------



## Crak (12. August 2008)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass du in lenzerheide warst?



nee eig. nicht. weiß garnicht wo das ist. letztes wo ich war ist Rittershausen und PDS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (12. August 2008)

@cubebiker
sieht echt gut aus mt der fox!wie ist die performance im vergleich zur 888rc2x worldcup die du mal hattest?
gruß martin


----------



## cubebiker (12. August 2008)

Sag ich Dir wenn ich se getestet hab ;-) Im Moment kann ich nur drauf rumdrücken...


----------



## xMARTINx (12. August 2008)

alles klar,dann viel spaß demnächst beim testen


----------



## fatcrobat (12. August 2008)

@cubebiker  
wenn du die gabel testen willst dann lass mal am FB rollern gehen 

@crak
die reifen sind der killer und bis auf die kafü wird alles getauscht und das ding auf dem vorbau is meine reisebegleitung und bleibt dran


----------



## slayerrider (13. August 2008)

Crak schrieb:


> nee eig. nicht. weiß garnicht wo das ist. letztes wo ich war ist Rittershausen und PDS


Da fand immer die Bike Attack statt. Bei Flims Laax. Glaub ich


----------



## bobtailoner (18. August 2008)

hallo, 
kurze frage.
hat das sunday ein ganz normales 1.5 steuerrohr!?passt jeder steuersatz?! ich hlese immer von diesen e.13 reducern?!
es geht mitru m das 06er modell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burning_bully (18. August 2008)

ist 1.5, brauchst nur einen integrierten steuersatz


----------



## Lörr (18. August 2008)

meines wissens hab ich auch n 06er, is n stinknormales 1.5 steuerrohr. integrierter steuersatz wäre ratsam (oder geht das nur mit nem integrierten? ich glaub nur integriert^^) 

mir fällt grade auf, an meinem rad hat sich einiges geändert, könnt ich mal wieder hier rein packen...


----------



## ewoq (18. August 2008)

gelbsucht

irgendwie heftig aber irgendwie auch geil


----------



## bobtailoner (18. August 2008)

kann mir einer nen tip geben was es da so an itegrierten steuersätzen gibt?!?!
der der syntace superspin auch einer?!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (18. August 2008)

fsa
sunline
cane creek...

er sollte halt möglichst niedrig bauen!


----------



## bobtailoner (20. August 2008)

hey, ich muss niochmal nerven...hab mich leuider unsterblich in das sunday verliebt, nun hab ich ein paar kurze fargen.
ich bin 1.87m lang...M oder L
und frage 2, wo bekomme ich die decals her oder kann mir die jemand einscannen, das ich die plotten könnte!?


----------



## TZR (20. August 2008)

Sieht nach L aus, da die Räder sowieso recht kurz sind. Mit Sundays scheint es aber gerade in Europa ziemlich schlecht auszusehen. Ich habe mir meins bereits eher abgeschminkt.


----------



## Lörr (20. August 2008)

wenn ich wüsste welche größe ich fahr könnt ich dir zu meiner raten, ich bin 185 und mir passt das recht gut,... ich mess mal kurz


----------



## TZR (20. August 2008)

Deins ist M, sieht man an dem Blech am Sitzrohr.


----------



## Lörr (20. August 2008)

ok, gut zu wissen, ich habs nämlich als S gekauft, aber auch nur deshalb weil der besitzer gemeint hat er wäre 1, irgendwasunneunzig und wäre bisher damit gut zurecht gekommen
als ich dann drauf saß hab ich mich immer gefragt: das is ja wohl nicht wirklich S oder?  ... aber gut zu wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (20. August 2008)

Dein Gelb finde ich übrigens ganz geil. Nur der TLD-Sticker kommt mit der Individualität des Rests nicht mit, weil den fast jeder hat. Felgen *und* Gabel in gelb find ich nur etwas too much.


----------



## Lörr (20. August 2008)

^^ du solltest dir mal den aufkleber genau angucken... da steht troy lörr designs


----------



## TZR (20. August 2008)

Ich hab nix gesagt.


----------



## bobtailoner (20. August 2008)

kann mir trotzdem wer sagen wo ich die decals herbekomme?!?!?


----------



## thaper (20. August 2008)

am besten selber machen.


----------



## cubebiker (20. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin ebenfalls 187 und habe L und fühle mich Pudelwohl. Auf einem M saß ich sehr gedrungen. Es hängt sicher von den Vorlieben ab, da aber das Sunday ein Raceframe ist, würde ich IMO immer den grösseren Rahmen nehmen. Crak hat auch einen L und ist 187, soweit ich weis. Es gab hier im Forum auch mal ein Bild eines Mannes in 187 auf M, das sah so komisch aus, das ich L bestellt habe...

Decals bei IH in USA, verlang nach Carl, der schickt Dir die zu, gegen Geld versteht sich.


----------



## Crak (20. August 2008)

jau ist richtig habe auch ein L und bin 185. 

Ich bin schon viele sundays in M gefahren und habe mir immer wieder gedacht....gut das ich L fahre! würde nie umsteigen!


----------



## fatcrobat (20. August 2008)

gude ich bin da eher so der "kleine rädchen" fahrer und finds echt cool bin aber auch nur 180 und mein sunday ist M ich race auch nicht so wie alle andern hier
ride on


----------



## Lörr (20. August 2008)

hey noch einer mit nem m rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (20. August 2008)

@lörr: du hast ein M...das sieht man an dem blech, das vom oberrohr zum sitzrohr geht!
@bobtailoner: würde dir dringendst ein L empfehlen...ich bin 1,82m um mir ist das M schon fast zu kurz!
@tzr: du findest aber immer mal wieder neue oder fast neue frames in bikemarkt...das sollte kein problem sein!

mfg


----------



## TZR (20. August 2008)

Ich warte einfach, bis Sam Hill was anderes fährt, dann wird der Markt mit Sundays überschwemmt.


----------



## bobtailoner (20. August 2008)

ok, hab mich für L entschieden und hol den rahmen samstag ab, dann wird erstmal kräfig gebastellt und anfang nächsten monats stehts dann!
hat jemand nen tipp wie ich die decals selber machen könnte?!?!


----------



## TZR (20. August 2008)

Was? Wo gibts denn Sundays abholbereit und dann auch noch mit Größenauswahl??


----------



## bobtailoner (20. August 2008)

hehe, beim bekannten, der seinen abgibt 
und nen M hätte ich auch haben können, bei interesse pm


----------



## fabs8 (21. August 2008)

Ola Seniors...

Bin auch 1.80 und fahre M. Muss sagen es passt perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (21. August 2008)

mmh... wo mal wieder die diskussion über die größen angefangen hat, möchte ich mich auch einmal mit einbringen...
könnte man ungefähr eine grenze setzen, bei der es ratsam wäre einen L rahmen zu nehmen. ich weiß, hierbei kommt es sehr auf persönliche intressen an, aber so ungefähr könnte man es doch eingrenzen
ich selber bin 1,83m und würde bei jedem anderen bike zu einem M rahmen tendieren - allerdings bin ich mir beim sunday nicht ganz sicher... ich saß mal auf einem in M (dies hatte allerdings keine bremsen  - also war eine ordentliche probefahrt nicht möglich), welches mir jedoch sehr kurz vorkam.
ich denke ein maß zwischen M und L, so wie ihn sam hill fährt, wäre für mich perfekt


----------



## Team Freak 123 (21. August 2008)

jungs ab 1,80 bei einem ironhorse sunday auf jeden fall L nehmen weil ein M schneidet hier wirklich kurz also bitte für alle die wo racen wollen oder es tun ist ein L empfehlenswert für alle anderen die eher nicht so race mäßig unterwegs sind ist auch ein L empfehlenswert weil es gibt nix schlimmeres als einen zu kleinen rahmen


----------



## Downhill Lucki (21. August 2008)

also ich bin 1,82m und fahr ein M! bin vollblut racer und ich würde mit einem L nicht zurecht kommen...ab 1,85m würde ich ein L empfehlen!


----------



## Lörr (21. August 2008)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> weil es gibt nix schlimmeres als einen zu kleinen rahmen


doch, unter anderem nen zu großen rahmen... bzw n zu großer rahmen is gleich schlimm


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. August 2008)

Ein zu grosser Rahmen is nicht so wendig und verspielt...

Ich bin 1,83m groß und fahr ein Sunday in Größe M. Hab auch ein Nicolai M-Pire ST in Größe M und die zwei Bikes nehmen sich von der Geo her nicht viel. Damit komm ich gut klar.


----------



## Ton1 (22. August 2008)

Hi,

Ich bin 1,76 und fahre ein M bin damit sau zufrieden die Größe ist perfekt.
Allerdings fahre ich einen Funn rsx Vorbau in der längeren einstell Möglichkeit (was ca. 5mm ausmachen) und mit meinen 1,76 bin ich nicht der größte hier im Forum, aber ich mag seit dem ich ein Last in S gefahren bin einfach ein langes Oberrohr das bring finde ich sehr viel Ruhe ins fahrrverhalten. Aber das ist jedem dass seine!!!

Aber ein kolleg von mir ist 1,84 und ihm wäre der M rahmen definitiv zu klein!!!
Würde auch sagen ab 1,83 ein L


----------



## bobtailoner (26. August 2008)

sooo, 
heute sind meine decals und der badge angekommen...ich muss ja einfach mal sagen dass der service nei IH nur genial ist.
carl E. ist ja mal die coolste sau überhaupt.
titanfeder kam heutre auch, jetzt fehlt nuir noch ne neue hr nabe und dann gibts bestimmt auch mal bilder


----------



## mönch (27. August 2008)

hallo !!

wo bekommt man in deutschland österreich ein ironhorse bike her ? kann ruhig ein onlineshop sein . däte mich für ein sunday intressiern . ich fahre haupsächlich downhill und halt ab und zu freeride aba meistens downhill . und welche ausfürhung sollte ich nehmen ? (world cup,team usw...)


----------



## Idebug (31. August 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> sooo,
> heute sind meine decals und der badge angekommen...ich muss ja einfach mal sagen dass der service nei IH nur genial ist.
> carl E. ist ja mal die coolste sau überhaupt.
> titanfeder kam heutre auch, jetzt fehlt nuir noch ne neue hr nabe und dann gibts bestimmt auch mal bilder



wo hast die titanfeder her? eine nette titanfeder reisst es einfahc raus^^


----------



## TZR (31. August 2008)

Was spart denn eine 300er Titanfeder im DHX 5.0?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (31. August 2008)

so knapp 200 gramm!


----------



## teatimetom (1. September 2008)

serson lucki 

stimmt leider nicht ganz. eher so 60-90 gramm  guck mal hier :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5048387&postcount=1031

sind zwar kÃ¼rzere federn (2.8 statt 3.25)  aber dafÃ¼r etwas hÃ¤rter 450 statt 325 . sollten also das gleiche wiegen wie die sundae federn.

die 200 gramm sind hald ein opitmistischer wert damit man auf das gÃ¤ngige verhÃ¤ltniss von 1 â¬ pro gramm ersparniss kommt.  

wichtig ist auch noch kein apfel mit ner birne zu vergleichen. 
ne fox (stahl)feder wiegt wesentlich weniger als ne Manitou oder Marz. 
die rechnung dann mit einer 400 x 3.25 Marzocchi geht wohl eher weit Ã¼ber 200 gramm hinaus...


----------



## bobtailoner (1. September 2008)

hey, also ich weiÃ nicht genaui was der gewichtsunterschied so sagt. hatte beide in der hand und das war schon unglaublich. ich hatte aber vorher auch ne MZ feder frin und die wiegen ja echt mal ne tonne. also die 200g ersparniss hab ich locker drin, denke eher etwas mehr
@ideburg: hab die feder Ã¼ber nen freund bekommen zu einem wirklich guten preis, dager passt das 1â¬/1g verhÃ¤ltnis i n diesem fall auch nicht


----------



## ojs (1. September 2008)

Bei einer 350x3.0 Feder spart man zwischen 150 und 200 Gramm je nach Hersteller der Stahlfeder.


----------



## Idebug (1. September 2008)

naja dann bringts das halt echt nciht dicke...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (1. September 2008)

dass du immer alles besser wissen musst tom...
ne 300x3,25 staalfeder von fox wiegt so um die 550g und die 500er marzocchi titanfeder: 400g...merkst den unterschied? sind keine 60-90g!


----------



## teatimetom (1. September 2008)

lucki ich stichel hald gerne 
aber das mit den äpfeln : warum verwendest du keine fox feder in nem fox dämkpfer und wiegst dann ne fox titan feder dazu ?  denn marz und andere bieten grössere erspraniss aber du hast nunmal nen DHX 5.0 in deiner möhre. alles andere passt auch im sundae aber eben nicht im sx oder sowas... wo weniger platz ist.

is ja auch haarspalterei.will doch nur spielen


----------



## Downhill Lucki (1. September 2008)

jo mach ich dann wenn ich eine hab...


----------



## TZR (1. September 2008)

Also waren die "knapp 200 g" jetzt geschätzt und kein Wert von einem, der wirklich mal im DHX die Feder getauscht hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (1. September 2008)

kommt auf jeden fall ziemlich genau hin


----------



## xMARTINx (2. September 2008)

zum thema gewicht sparen,bin ja mal gespannt wann der erste diese änderungen im dämpferbereich übernimmt
so wie bei hill





oder so wie bei ben reid


----------



## Team Freak 123 (2. September 2008)

extrem geile bikes der hammer auf jeden fall 10 points echt genial die jungs


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. September 2008)

Ja super... wenn dem Hill ein Sunday unterm A... zammbricht dann nimmt er sich (noch) das nächste, übernächste...

Wenn mir wegen übertriebenem Leichtbau und rumfräsen/bohren am Rahmen dieser bricht kann ich mir das Teil höchstens noch als Staubfänger im Wohnzimmer an die Wand hängen und darf wieder ne vierstellige Summe für nen neuen Rahmen locker machen.


----------



## xMARTINx (3. September 2008)

das sehe ich aus so aber wenn ich mir manche leichtbaubikes hier anschaue hätte ich auch angst ne ordentlich männerstrecke am limit zu fahren,ob da nun der rahmen bricht,oder der carbonlenker oder...
wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte das es sogar hält wie es der reid hat


----------



## Downhill Lucki (3. September 2008)

weis von euch zufällig wer, wo man noch außer bei chainreactincycles und solid ne nukeproof titanfeder herbekommt? danke schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ojs (3. September 2008)

Habe gehört, die gibt es auch von Solid.


----------



## TZR (3. September 2008)

Und bei CRC.


----------



## fabs8 (3. September 2008)

Mailorder hat welche... knapp Woche lieferzeit.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ve-Nuke-Proof-Titan-Feder-225-Hub::11367.html


----------



## Idebug (3. September 2008)

bei den reid sieht man das er die rahmen auch nciht in arsch gestopft bekommt...
und mal so nebenbei...

bin mein sunday 1 woche in frankreich gefahren... dämpfer kaputt (öl sabberte raus) und die lager sassen total fest...und rostig ohne ende...
die lager sind absolut BS...
werde gescheite industrielager reinmachen...


----------



## derotter (4. September 2008)

ich will mir n sunday kaufen und jetz bräucht ich noch wen, der mir sagt ob ich mit 176cm zur not auch n L nehmen kann?
ausserdem noch: 
was hat sich beim 2006er factory zum 2008er factory am rahmen alles verändert?


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. September 2008)

jo du kannst auch en l nehmen ist halt sehr stark geschmackssache weil manche mögen es mehr verspielt und manche eben mehr wenn es laufruhiger ist und sie mit nem größeren rahmen mehr kontrolle übers vorderrad haben das es nicht so schnell ab hebt was sich verändert hat kann ich dir nicht sagen kenn nur den 07er frame und den 08er frame denk aber schon dasd dir einer der jungs hier weiter helfen kann bin mir sicher gruß chris


----------



## Downhill Lucki (4. September 2008)

die wippe, die den dämpfer anlenkt hat sich von der form her verändert!
@fabs8: danke für den tip: hab mir da jetzt eine bestellt!


----------



## ojs (5. September 2008)

derotter schrieb:


> ich will mir n sunday kaufen und jetz bräucht ich noch wen, der mir sagt ob ich mit 176cm zur not auch n L nehmen kann?
> ausserdem noch:
> was hat sich beim 2006er factory zum 2008er factory am rahmen alles verändert?



Würd ich mir gut überlegen, bzw. dringend probefahren. Das Sunday hat schon eine etwas andere Geo als die üblichen DH-Bikes und auf L ist man schon sehr gestreckt. Ich habe ein L bei 185 und es passt.


----------



## fabs8 (5. September 2008)

...also mit 1.76 würd meiner Meinung nach nur ein M in Frage kommen!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (5. September 2008)

seh ich auch so! bin mit 1,82 mal ein L gefahren und es war mir viel zu lang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (5. September 2008)

> was hat sich beim 2006er factory zum 2008er factory am rahmen alles verändert?



2006


> The Team & World Cup are identical. Both frames use 6061 alloy & triple butted tubing.
> 
> The Factory frame uses 6069 tubing with a different toptube butting profile, down tube butting profile, & chanistay alloy. It weighs slightly less, & is USA made.
> -dw



2007 wurde die komplette Dämpferbefestigung überarbeitet und neue Lager verbaut damit man keine Spacer mehr braucht


> - New forged 7075 links top and bottom.
> - Lighter forged uprights
> - More chain guide clearance on the uprights.
> - Bolt in-main pivots.
> ...


Worldcup und Factory Rahmen sind identisch

2008 gabs wieder eine neue untere Wippe damit ein Vivid verbaut werden kann.

Fox DHX kann ab 2006 verbaut werden.


http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168138


----------



## käps<-- (6. September 2008)

hallo leute. 
hab mal ne allgemeine frage.
wie is es denn mit der ersatzteilebeschaffung für ironhorse?
is das problemlos? weil ich jetzt schön desöfteren gehört dass das eine etwas langwierige geschichte sein soll?!!?
und wie is die lackierung? schnell angreiflich oder eher robust (also bei normalem einsatz eben ...

beste grüße + danke


----------



## Downhill Lucki (6. September 2008)

ganz ehrlich gesagt: wenn du keine beziehungen hast, könnte das mit den ersatzteilen sehr problematisch sein! der lack ist auch nicht der beste aber wenn du anfangs alles sauber abklebst, dann ist das eigentlich egal!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. September 2008)

Habt Ihrs gesehn.... Ironhorse war nicht auf der Eurobike und haben nicht die 09er Bikes gezeigt....


Ob das vielleicht mit diversen Dingen der letzten Monate zu tun hat???


----------



## Team Freak 123 (7. September 2008)

was wie bitte die waren nicht auf der eurobike??? hui was den da los tja dafür sind die letzten monate ausschlaggebend denk ich mal.


----------



## Lörr (7. September 2008)

ne, ich habs eben nicht gesehen... hab überall gesucht, nirgendwo waren se...


----------



## TZR (7. September 2008)

Waren nicht da. Hatte vorher mal im Ausstellerverzeichnis geguckt.

Vielleicht interessiert das ja jemanden oder jemand kann was dazu sagen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=356293

Dachte wäre vielleicht besser, das allgemein im Technikforum zu fragen.


----------



## bioniconbiker (8. September 2008)

fand es persönlich auch sehr be***** das IH nicht vertreten war. nur versteh ich absolut nicht warum. ein schönes sunday stand bei ufo plast, aber das wars dann auch schon was man von IH bei der eurobike gesehen hat.


----------



## san_andreas (8. September 2008)

Vielleicht sitzen sie gerade daheim und denken über ein neues Hinterbaukonzept und über einen guten Deutschland-Vertreb nach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (8. September 2008)

Oder wenigstens über einen nicht ganz so guten.


----------



## japh (8. September 2008)

neues hinterbaukonzept haben se ja schon....


----------



## Team Freak 123 (8. September 2008)

jo scheiß von ellsworth da kannst doch vergessen der untergang ist besiegelt !


----------



## thaper (8. September 2008)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> jo scheiß von ellsworth da kannst doch vergessen der untergang ist besiegelt !


----------



## TZR (9. September 2008)

Hier mal meins provisorisch. Bremsen und richtige Leitungsverlegung kommen noch, Sattel und Sattelstütze auch. Leider finde ich keine rechte Alternative zur Thomson Elite. Vorschläge?
Pedale kriege ich noch in grau mit Titanachse, die hoffentlich zur Gabel passen. Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt und auf die Kettenstrebe kommt noch ein Schlauch.
Der DHX 5.0 ist irgendwie panne. Die Abstimmung ist total nervig, Funktion überzeugt mich auch noch nicht, ans Ventil kommt man kaum, ohne den Dämpfer oben loszuschrauben.
Da aufm Foto wiegt es 17,9 kg.


----------



## cubebiker (9. September 2008)

Hübsch! Du kannst übrigens mit den kleinen Sattelstützenadaptern die es für jede Grösse gibt auch jede Sattelstütze 27,2 montieren, die grösse gibt es von jeder Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ojs (9. September 2008)

Für das Ventil vom Dämpfer besorg Dir ein Winkeladapter, z.B. von Reset Racing. Damit geht es prima.


----------



## san_andreas (9. September 2008)

Sehr schönes Ironhorse !


----------



## xMARTINx (9. September 2008)

gefällt mir auch!


----------



## Team Freak 123 (9. September 2008)

sieht gut aus auf jeden fall mal passend jo


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. September 2008)

Schön... mit weisser Fox wärs sehr schön


----------



## TZR (9. September 2008)

Danke euch.
Eigentlich sollte auch ne weiße 09er rein. Hab dann aber nur ne 08er bekommen und bin aber mittlerweile der Meinung, daß sie sogar besser zum matten Schwarz passt. Außerdem gefällt mir die gerade obere Brücke viel besser als die gekröpfte der 09er.
Ursprünglich wollte ich die Fox sowieso polieren, egal welche Farbe sie hatte. Aber nun wird sie wohl so bleiben.

Es wird wohl doch einfach die Thomson Sattelstütze werden.


----------



## cubebiker (10. September 2008)

An der Thomson Stütze ist ja auch nix zu meckern und wenn de was besonderes willst gibt's ja noch die Masterpiece...


----------



## ojs (10. September 2008)

Leider gibt es die Masterpiece aber nicht in 30.0.


----------



## cubebiker (10. September 2008)

Aj mit Adapter geht das, meine Tune gabs ja auch net in 30...
Die Dinger halten echt gut.


----------



## fatcrobat (10. September 2008)

@ tzr schickes pferd 
und an alle fox fahrer die vorher ne 888 hatten was funzt denn besser brauch ne neue gabel
ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (10. September 2008)

Hatte keine MZ aber eine Fox 40 und jetzt eine RS Boxxer.
Die Fox ist ein Traum, toll verabeitet und gut einzustellen. Bei meinem fetten Oberrohr war allerdings der Lenkeinschlag sehr eingeschränkt durch die dicken Rohre.
Die Boxxer Team mit Solo Air -Umbau funzt auch richtig gut und hat mir gegenüber der Fox 40 mit gelber Stahlfeder 500 g gespart.

Ich würde mal auf die ganz neue Boxxer-Generation warten.


----------



## da_killerk (18. September 2008)

Hallo, habe vorgestern mein Pferdchen mal komplett zerlegt um es vernünftig zu reinigen. Leider habe ich am Dämpfer starke Schleifspuren von der Titanfeder entdeckt. Ich fahre eine 400er RCS im DHX und so wie es aussieht muss bei meinem letzten Schlammtag im Bikepark die Feder gegen das Dämpfer Rohr gedrückt worden sein.
Ich habe die Feder gecheckt und der Innendurchmesser ist identisch mit der originalen Fox Feder, sitzt also genauso gut/schlecht wie die originale.
Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal einen Schrumpfschlauch über das Dämpferrohr ziehen, in der Hoffnung weitere Beschädigungen bei leichtem Berühren zu vermeiden. Ich werde jetzt auf jeden Fall bei schlammigen Bedingunen schön die alte Stahlfeder einbauen. Habt ihr schonmal ähnliches erlebt?


----------



## ojs (18. September 2008)

Passiert schon mal. Ist aber nicht wirklich schlimm, sondern nur ein "optisches" Problem. Musst halt drauf achten, dass die Feder immer schön zentriert auf dem Teller sitzt.


----------



## da_killerk (18. September 2008)

Ja die Optik stört mich nicht so sehr, aber die Riefen am Dämpfer sind schon sehr tief!


----------



## ojs (18. September 2008)

Dann saß die Feder schon sehr schief. Wie gesagt, ab und an mal zentrieren und gut is.


----------



## fatcrobat (19. September 2008)

hab auch ne titan feder  und hatte noch keine probleme bei schlamm  ride on


----------



## Crak (21. September 2008)

Sunday Elite






Sunday Team





Sunday WC


----------



## Idebug (21. September 2008)

naja die neuen modelle...
das wc gefällt mri relativ...
ob der lack nun besser ist xD


----------



## ewoq (21. September 2008)

wie lange dürfen die eigentlich noch die dw hinterbauten benutzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XqZi (21. September 2008)

2009 noch, danach läuft die Lizens ab. Ab 2009 hat Turner die Lizens, deswegen gibt es momentan zwei Bikes mit DW.


----------



## ewoq (21. September 2008)

ob iron horse danach wieder in der versenkung verschwindet? waren vor sam hill ja auch eher unbekannt in europa und wenn man dann noch das geniale system verliert... hm.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (21. September 2008)

abwarten, jungs glaube nicht das sie verschwinden, aber es wird bestimmt ruhiger wenn so ein leistungsträger wie sam hill weggeht. Schade eigentlich. zu den neuen modellen sind doch gut gefallen mir gut. Muss mir 09 wohl oder übel auch noch ein sunday zulegen komm ich nicht dran vorbei glaub ich! mal sehen ride on


----------



## Idebug (21. September 2008)

kann man das mit DW irgendwo nachlesen? oder woher habt ihr die infos


----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2008)

Irgendwo war ein Interview. Glaube auf mtbr.com im Turner Thread.
IH hat die Lizenz verloren und adaptiert ab nächstes Jahr die Hnterbautechnik von Ellsworth.
Dave Weagle arbeitet mit Turner weiter, der seine gesamte Palette auf neue Hintebauten umstylt.


----------



## weden (21. September 2008)

Sorry für OT, aber ich wollte dafür keinen Extra Thread aufmachen: Kennt zufällig jemand von euch den Preis eines 08er Sunday Team mit Zoll und Schiffgebühren? Oder gibt es innerhalb Deutschlands einen Händler der Iron horse führt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (21. September 2008)

Guck dich in UK um. Aus USA wird sich nicht lohnen wegen der hohen Zollsätze auf Kompletträder. Rahmen aus USA kann sich lohnen.
Deutschland kannste wohl vergessen.

Ich sehe immer noch keine 36 mm an der Boxxer. Ich denke zumindest die WC soll sie kriegen? Oder ist das nur provisorisch mit 08er Teilen zusammengebaut fürs Foto? Oder keine Boxxer WC im WC?


----------



## thaper (21. September 2008)

die digge boxxer kommt erst mitte 2009 bis dahin werden die dw-links bei ih ja nimma hergestellt.


----------



## Condor (21. September 2008)

Idebug schrieb:


> kann man das mit DW irgendwo nachlesen? oder woher habt ihr die infos


Dave Weagle himself schreibt immer bei ridemonkey.com ab und an ausführliche Nachrichten. Username ist einfach "dw".


----------



## TZR (23. September 2008)

Meins ist praktisch fertig. Bremsleitung noch kürzen, vielleicht noch ne 165er Kurbel und nen leichten Laufradsatz. Jetzt sind es zwischen 17,6 und 17,7 kg, je nach Tagesform der Waage. Und ein besseres Foto hab ich echt nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2008)

Sehr schön ! Schöner Rahmen, geile Gabel, super Aufbau, perfekt !


----------



## TZR (24. September 2008)

Danke. Leider ist mein Plan mit dem Grau nicht ganz aufgegangen, weil alle Grautöne verschieden sind. Ist mir aber eigentlich auch egal.

Richtig gut sieht ne 40 erst aus, wenn sie inkl. Brücken poliert wird.


----------



## fatcrobat (24. September 2008)

tzr schicke schüssel und ne polierte gabel is bestimmt schick


----------



## TZR (24. September 2008)

Sieht nämlich so aus, falls es jemand noch nie gesehen hat:


----------



## Lörr (24. September 2008)

brücken würde ich eindeutig schwarz lassen, so passts besser zum rahmen


----------



## bobtailoner (25. September 2008)

also die polierten brücken sehen aber auch echt mal sehr fein aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (25. September 2008)

find ich auch!


----------



## Team Freak 123 (25. September 2008)

da sind ja nicht nur die brücken poliert, sondern die ganze gabel. übrigens sieht mir das nich poliert aus, sondern eher verchromt. weil wenn man was poliert sieht es ein bisschen anderst aus.  ride on


----------



## bobtailoner (25. September 2008)

also die polierten teile die bei uns die firma verlassen sehen schon so aus


----------



## Team Freak 123 (25. September 2008)

die verchromten felgen, die uns montiert verlassen genauso. denk das nimmt sich nicht viel in dem fall  ride on


----------



## bobtailoner (25. September 2008)

mag sein, es ist ja auch sicherlich immer eine frage wie es gemacht wird.....verchromen ist halt eine veränderung des materials, oder eigentlich eine beschichtung...das polieren ist ja "nur" simples schöner putzen


----------



## san_andreas (25. September 2008)

Ich behaupte mal, dass man den Unterschied definitiv sieht. Gut poliert schaut tausendmal besser und wertiger als verchromt.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (25. September 2008)

nein das sieht man nie ,zu hundert prozent was poliert und verchromt is, den unterschied zu erkennen ist nicht leicht manchmal. klar wenn man das teil einen tag lang poliert sieht man das schon, aber vorher nimmt sich das manchmal wirklich nicht viel.  ride on


----------



## TZR (25. September 2008)

Wenn ich mal aufklären darf: Das Ding ist poliert, nicht verchromt. Und klarlackiert.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (25. September 2008)

ok,danke für die info. sieht trotzdem fast so aus, aber was solls  ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (25. September 2008)

Da kannste schonmal 1-2 Tage Arbeit rechnen, bis das so aussieht...
Und die Garantie ist natürlich flöten.


----------



## bobtailoner (25. September 2008)

also das stimmt auf jeden fall. das polieren ist echt ne irre arbeit, aber ob das groß auswirkungen auf die garantie hat? du entfernst ja nur den orginal lack und veredelst die oberfläche, danach kommt ja woeder lack druff....also eigentlich sollte die garantie bestehen bleiben.
aber ob das ganze die arbeit wert ist?!?!


----------



## san_andreas (25. September 2008)

Ich hab an meinem Ex-Bike den Hinterbau handpoliert, das sah schon saugut aus !
Eine Schweinearbeit, die sich schon lohnt, je nachdem wie wahnsinnig man is.


----------



## bobtailoner (25. September 2008)

das glaub ich gern....viel zeit...aber ich nutze die zeit lieber zum fahren


----------



## Team Freak 123 (25. September 2008)

jepp lieber fahren, is was für en winter wenn es schnee hat dann kann man sowas machen. vorher lieber fahren ride on


----------



## haha (25. September 2008)

oder man hat nen schönen elektrischen schleifer mit ner filzscheibe und polierpaste, dann gehts zumindest dort wo man gut hinkommt sehr schnell.
die polierte 40 ist eh verdammt schön, vor allem für einen fan von polierten teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (25. September 2008)

geeenau...und da mein sunday nun endlich fertig ist, nutze ich lieber die letzten schönen tage und knall sinnlos berge runter 
bei zeiten pack ich auch  mal nen paar bilder online


----------



## san_andreas (25. September 2008)

Gibts ein Bild ?


----------



## bobtailoner (25. September 2008)

bilder gibts noch nicht...werd bei gelegenheit mal welche machen...die decals fehlen mir noch weil es leichte probleme mit usps.com gab


----------



## Condor (28. September 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> bilder gibts noch nicht...werd bei gelegenheit mal welche machen...die decals fehlen mir noch weil es leichte probleme mit usps.com gab


----------



## bobtailoner (28. September 2008)

@condor..darf ich dich fragen warum du das jetzt reinstellst?! 

naja,ist ja auch latten...scheiss bild und zeigt halt den momentanen stand der dinge....auf jeden ffall kann ich schonmal fahren und das überzeugt wirklich sehr


----------



## bioniconbiker (28. September 2008)

@ bobtailoner
sieht doch auch schon ohne decals sehr edel aus!!! ist der rahmen nachgepulvert wurden?


----------



## Idebug (3. Oktober 2008)

mein steuersatz im sunday ist matsch seit frankreich...
hab die orignal packung verschlammt... beim sunday framekit war son fsa orbit carbon steuersatz dabei... kann mir einer sagen wie der genau heißt und was für ein ich da brauch ins sunday rein???


----------



## TZR (3. Oktober 2008)

Orbit IS Carbon lt. Ironhorse-Seite. Aber ich glaub den gibts nicht einzeln. Da tuts dann sicher auch ein anderer integrierter. Ich meine aber mal gelesen zu haben, daß man dann auch neue Reduzierhülsen braucht, weil man den alten da nicht mehr rauskriegt.


----------



## TZR (3. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir war der dabei:


----------



## Kayodic (3. Oktober 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Orbit IS Carbon lt. Ironhorse-Seite. Aber ich glaub den gibts nicht einzeln. Da tuts dann sicher auch ein anderer integrierter. Ich meine aber mal gelesen zu haben, *daß man dann auch neue Reduzierhülsen braucht*, weil man den alten da nicht mehr rauskriegt.



Also man braucht definitiv keine neuen Reduzierhülsen!

Bei den neuen e.thirteen wurden sogar Aussparungen reingefräst, damit man die Lager einfacher raus bekommt.
Du solltest aber solche haben, wenn dein Rahmen ein 08er is!
Bei den alten Hülsen gibts zwar diese Hülsen nicht, aber das is an sich ja auch egal, denn wenn ich neue Lager brauch, dann sind die alten normalerweise hinüber und brauch dementsprechend auch net zimperlig beim Ausbau zu sein.

Von FSA gibts die Lager übrigens auch einzeln zu kaufen, heißt man benötigt nicht nen kompletten neuen Steuersatz wenn diese am Ende sind!


Ride on!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Idebug (4. Oktober 2008)

wo bekomme ich die lager her ?


----------



## fatcrobat (4. Oktober 2008)

fsa gibt es da nich coolere  steuersätze  von king oder andere aber fsa bitte


----------



## bobtailoner (4. Oktober 2008)

der fsa orbit isrt doch nen guter steuersatz. was spricht dagegen?
der chris king würde ja auch wieder so hoch bauzuen und braucht man nicht eh nen semi-integrierten?!


----------



## Lörr (4. Oktober 2008)

nix semi, vollintegriert


----------



## Kayodic (5. Oktober 2008)

Idebug schrieb:


> wo bekomme ich die lager her ?




Schau mal hier:

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=10754

Benötigst Typ 2


Oder eben du holst dir nen komplett neuen, wie den hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a8578/fsa-orbit-iss-zero-stall-integriert-1-1-8.html?

Da du die Kappe aber eh net brauchst, kannst du dir die 4 Euro sparen und nur die Lager kaufen!




fatcrobat schrieb:


> fsa gibt es da nich coolere  steuersätze  von king oder andere aber fsa bitte



Also ein King baut schon recht hoch und der Preis (189 Euro für nen Devolution  !) is auch net grad erschwinglich!

Wenn man auf die Reduzierhülsen verzichten will und gleich nen Reduziersteuersatz verwenden will, dann wäre meine erste Wahl dieses Schmuckstück:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/prod...Double+Xc+Flush+Headset.aspx?sc=FRGLDE&cc=EUR


----------



## fatcrobat (5. Oktober 2008)

ja ok  ich hab ja auch nur nen nc17  und das mit nem king war eventuel übertrieben
aber von wegen reduzieren und niedrig bauen ich fahr gerade ne 888 mit flachen brücken und bin froh das mein nc17 nich integriert is denn noch weiter runter is ja bald rennrad style 
ride on


----------



## bobtailoner (5. Oktober 2008)

aber genau das ist doch einer der gründe warum die meisten sunday fahren. die genialö flache front.also ich hab den integrierten fsa orbit carcon, ne boxxer mit flachen brücken und nen flachen lenker. das teil rockt so dermaßen


----------



## Team Freak 123 (5. Oktober 2008)

jopp aber musst überlegen, das nicht alle mit dem abkippenden lenkverhalten zurecht kommen. ich fahr en alutech keiler und hab auch alles so flach wie möglich, am anfang wars ungewohnt, aber mitllerweile gehts eigentlich. aber des is nicht jedermans sache ride on


----------



## bobtailoner (5. Oktober 2008)

das stimmt. das abkippen kann irritieren. hab das aber mit einem breiteren lenker geregelt.
ist natürlich auxh alles geschmackssache, aber die flache front ist halt eine "spezialität" des sundays


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (5. Oktober 2008)

das stimmt, und wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat und das einzusetzten weiß, geht man ab wie drecksau. weil des ist einfach nur geil zu fahren dann ride on


----------



## Idebug (6. Oktober 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Bei mir war der dabei:



dann müste der doch passen: http://bike-components.de/catalog/Steuers%E4tze/Ahead+integriert/Orbit+I+Steuersatz+8+mm?osCsid=1bf6dd4f1f0095ae70025b97b8841c7d


----------



## TZR (6. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt, das sollte der sein. Aber wenns die einzelnen Lager so viel günstiger gibt, würde ich die nehmen.


----------



## Kayodic (6. Oktober 2008)

Idebug schrieb:


> dann müste der doch passen: http://bike-components.de/catalog/Steuers%E4tze/Ahead+integriert/Orbit+I+Steuersatz+8+mm?osCsid=1bf6dd4f1f0095ae70025b97b8841c7d



Der passt auf alle Fälle!
Aber wie gesagt wenn du schon nen FSA hast und nur neue Lager brauchst, dann macht es absolut keinen Sinn nen komplett neuen Steuersatz zu kaufen!
Es sei denn für dich spielt Geld keine Rolle !


----------



## Idebug (6. Oktober 2008)

bei den lagern es halt ne sache mit der lieferzeit...
übern winter muss auf jeden fall der steuersatz gerichtet werden... evtl tausche ich auch alle lager im rahmen... wenns keine sondergrößen sind was ich mir mal wieder vorstellen könnte.


----------



## cubebiker (6. Oktober 2008)

Sind keine Sondergrössen aber e-Max Lager, die haben einen kleinen Überstand innen.
Bekommt man über enduroforkseals günstig und schnell exakt passend fürs Sunday! Kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (7. Oktober 2008)

E-max ist ein Markenname von Enduro.
Hat eigentlich nix mit der Bauart zu tun. Soll eher die Qualität hervorheben.
Die Lager mit Überstand bekommt man auch von INA usw.
Bezeichnung steht auf den Lagern drauf.

Bezieh meine Lager aber auch von Enduro. Ist einfach und auch nicht teurer.
In Metallwarenläden bekommt man meist nur RZ, ZZ .. Lager. Also Lager welche lediglich mit einer Metalscheibe abgedeckt sind anstatt gedichtet.

Kann ich nur jedem davon abraten, Lager zu kaufen, welche anstatt der Plastikdichtung ne Metallscheibe drauf haben.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (7. Oktober 2008)

weiß jemand von euch villeicht, was ein ironhorse sunday wolrdcup 09 kosten soll??? werde wohl nicht dran vorbei kommen mir die nummer eins, mit dw link system im dh sport zu kaufen!  ride on


----------



## cubebiker (7. Oktober 2008)

Ah und ich dachte e-max wäre eben dieser Überstand, wieder was gelernt!



oBATMANo schrieb:


> E-max ist ein Markenname von Enduro.
> Hat eigentlich nix mit der Bauart zu tun. Soll eher die Qualität hervorheben.
> Die Lager mit Überstand bekommt man auch von INA usw.
> Bezeichnung steht auf den Lagern drauf.
> ...


----------



## Idebug (7. Oktober 2008)

die orginal lager im sunday sind bei mri absolut müll!  1 woche fahren und kaputt...

will auf jeden fall hochwertige bzw hochwertigere lager rein machen.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (7. Oktober 2008)

also ich find die lager nicht so schlecht! bin die das ganze letztes jahr gefahren und dann waren die immer noch in ordnung! es sein denn du hast nen kovarik fahrstil...;-)


----------



## oBATMANo (7. Oktober 2008)

Idebug schrieb:


> die orginal lager im sunday sind bei mri absolut müll!  1 woche fahren und kaputt...
> 
> will auf jeden fall hochwertige bzw hochwertigere lager rein machen.



Original sind Enduro Lager verbaut 
Zumindest wars bei meinem WC Rahmen so.

Würde eher darauf schließen, dass sich bei Dir die ne Verschraubung am Hinterbau gelockert hat. Muß man alle mit Loctite sichern. Ansonsten wackelts ständig.

Unter normalen Umständen sind die Lager nach einer Woche sicher nicht kaputt.


----------



## bobtailoner (8. Oktober 2008)

so, dann gibts von meinem nun auch mal nen bild.
wird über den winter noch bissl gebastelt und evtl nen neues farbkleid verpasst.
hab schon ne neue vorderradnabe, nen shortcage schaltwerk zu hause. pedale kommen auch noch....sonst soll es so ziemlich bleiben wie es ist


----------



## fabs8 (8. Oktober 2008)

Feines Gerät  gefällt!


----------



## ojs (8. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schön. Ist das ein S? Und wieso neues Farbkleid?


----------



## bioniconbiker (8. Oktober 2008)

das ist doch eine L!!! sehe ja auch viel zu groß aus für eine S.
ist wirklich sehr schön gewurden. vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal damit in WiBe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (8. Oktober 2008)

...geh jetzt auch mal von "L" aus...


----------



## bobtailoner (8. Oktober 2008)

klaro is nen L.
@bionicanbiker:WiBe hört sich sehr gut an 
farbkleid, ja, also ich denke darüber nach den rahmen schwarz pulvern zu lassen, bin mir aber nicht sicher denn es gefällt mir doch sher gut nun so wie es ist


----------



## fabs8 (8. Oktober 2008)

...dann lass es auch so. Gibt genug schwarze


----------



## fatcrobat (8. Oktober 2008)

auf jeden fall las es so 
is echt schick in grün 
ride on


----------



## InSanE888 (8. Oktober 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> so, dann gibts von meinem nun auch mal nen bild.
> wird über den winter noch bissl gebastelt und evtl nen neues farbkleid verpasst.
> hab schon ne neue vorderradnabe, nen shortcage schaltwerk zu hause. pedale kommen auch noch....sonst soll es so ziemlich bleiben wie es ist



wieso vorne 60 und hinten 42 (gummimischung)


----------



## bobtailoner (9. Oktober 2008)

@insane:vorne war der reifen hinüber. hatte noch nen 60er daheim, daher druff damit


----------



## InSanE888 (9. Oktober 2008)

oki^^


----------



## fatcrobat (9. Oktober 2008)

@bobtailoner ich will ja nich meckern oder nerven  aber dein steuerrohr  kürst du schon oder bleibt der so lang 
ach was is das fürn vorbau  atomlab?? 
ride on


----------



## bobtailoner (10. Oktober 2008)

ahm, des is´n thomson x4...aber den kann man schonmal mit nem atomlab verwechseln 
schaft wird noch gekürzt, kommt aber evtl noch nen direct mount, daher hab ich´s erstmal so gelassen. das steuerrohr kürz ich besser nicht, könnte probs mit der garantie geben 
nerven tusrt net.bin für jede kritik offen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (10. Oktober 2008)

sind das 175er kurbeln? nicht n klein wenig zu lang?


----------



## fabs8 (10. Oktober 2008)

...wenn ja dann siehts nach Problemen aus. Ich fahr 170er arme und bleib relativ oft irgendwo hängen...


----------



## bobtailoner (10. Oktober 2008)

sind 170er. komm ganz gut damit klar.
weiß hat nicht ob die 5mm den unterschied bringen. neue kurbeln kommen wenn die kaputt sind


----------



## mad_homer (12. Oktober 2008)

grün.....mmhh...find ich gut. 
hier mal meins..Gabel wird noch gekürzt. Bremsen kommen noch neue aber erst Anfang des Jahres. Dann ist die Schulter auch wieder ok...


----------



## san_andreas (12. Oktober 2008)

Schönes Bike, unwürdiges Bild.


----------



## mad_homer (12. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich mal Zeit hab dann mache ich ein neues. Und komprimiere es so das es gut ausschaut... versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (12. Oktober 2008)

naja, der aufbau ist nicht mein fall, aber is doch egal lasst ihn spaß mit haben. ride on


----------



## TZR (12. Oktober 2008)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand einen 08er Factory-Rahmen auf der Waage gehabt? Oder einen Vergleich zum WC?


----------



## FR-Jonny (25. Oktober 2008)

Hat jemand von euch nen Plan, wo ich die Vektordaten des Ironhorse Schriftzuges von 08 herbekomme??

Weil würde meinen Rahmen eventuell gerne neu lackieren lassen. Da dieser aber Abgestralt wird, gehen ja jegliche schriftzüge verloren.


----------



## TZR (1. November 2008)

Neue Modelle auf der HP:

http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/bikes/bikes-2009.php

Sehr beknackt finde ich den Laufradsatz vom Sunday WC mit bleischweren 2.0er Speichen und superleichten 5.1 Felgen. Einen Factory-Rahmen gibts offensichtlich nicht mehr.


----------



## fatcrobat (2. November 2008)

also  auswahl nenn ich anders  
etwas abgespeckt die produktpalette   aber das WC is echt cool 
ride on


----------



## Downhill Lucki (2. November 2008)

also das einzige bike was mir gefällt ist das wc! 
warum haben die jetzt bitteschön shimano mit im boot?


----------



## bobtailoner (3. November 2008)

also mir gefällt da wirklich nur das wc. da fand ich die 08er modelle schöner.
gibts denn kein frameset mehr?!


----------



## fatcrobat (3. November 2008)

anscheinend nich ich hätte gern noch eins nächstes jahr aber wenns keine rahmen einzeln gibt muß wol wider ein gebrauchter her  
ride on


----------



## TZR (3. November 2008)

Den 08er WC Rahmen gabs aber auch einzeln, obwohl so nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## san_andreas (3. November 2008)

Im Bikemarkt gibts doch immer wieder neue.
Oder schau mal hier http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product_list/89.
Die liefern nach D, vielleicht haben die noch Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (5. November 2008)

cool danke für den link aber erst nächstes jahr dann gibts erst nan neuen 
ride on


----------



## cubebiker (5. November 2008)

Pearcecycles ist definitiv der beste Laden dafür, hab mein Horse auch von dort und hatte es drei Tage später in den Händen.
Schneller als die meisten deutschen Versender. Auch als ich Lager brauchste, angerufen, erhalten. Top Leute dort.


----------



## bachmayeah (14. November 2008)

nur so zur info für alle dämpfersuchenden.. eben drauf gestoßen:
Stoy for Iron Horse Sunday - Includes new lower link ('07/'08) & specific DW-Link Tune
£580 (~ 675 EUR )bei http://www.tftunedshox.com/
ggf isses ja auch schon älter.


----------



## MoNu (16. November 2008)

Hi Jungs also ich werde dann auch bald zu den Sunday Leuten gehören


ich bekomme im laufe der woche den rahmen---->





Bisher die teile die dran kommen werden:

KeFü: E.13 LG1
Kurbeln: FSA Gravity Light kurbeln
Pedale: CrankBrother 5050xx
Federgabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Team 08 + Funn Vorbau
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5 mit TF Tuning
Felgen: Mavic EX 721 Felgen Ringe(vorne mit HeadSpin/Hinten mit Alutech)
Schaltung: Sram X7 / Kette: Sram / Kassette: Sram Rennrad
Lenker: Truvative BooBar (wenn er denn mal endlich raus kommt)
Bremsen: Hayes 9 203mm 

so das is bisher der stand der dinge.
im Laufe der woche werdet ihr mehr erfahren

Greetz Moé


----------



## Crak (16. November 2008)

ja mach mal schneller da, dass wir heizen können!


----------



## MoNu (16. November 2008)

wenn der gabelschaft passt von der länge gehts nächstes we los


----------



## fatcrobat (16. November 2008)

verdammt schicker hobel


----------



## Team Freak 123 (16. November 2008)

sieht schon geil aus, ja aber die 40 in weiß wäre noch geiler, und ein anderer lrs würde auch besser aussehen. aber jeder wie er mag, also viel spaß damit! ride on


----------



## MoNu (16. November 2008)

es steht doch über dem pic: ich bekomme im laufe der woche den rahmen---->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (16. November 2008)

klingt doch alles sehr sehr gut vom aufbau!
bis auf die hayes.....wo bekommst denn den boobar her?!


----------



## MoNu (16. November 2008)

wenn er denn dann bald mal lieferbar is von nem shop wo nen kumpel von mir gesponsort wird.
ja ich fahre die hayes jetzt erstmal so lange bis die kaputt sind. habe im mom nicht mehr genug geld über


----------



## bobtailoner (16. November 2008)

aso...dachte du würdest den schon jetzt irgendwo her bekommen....na denne


----------



## MoNu (16. November 2008)

wäre cool wenn ich den jetzt schon irgendwo her bekommen würde^^

die kurbeln und pedale sind noch vom nachbarn gekommen


----------



## bachmayeah (17. November 2008)

schön(st)er sunday rahmen.. aber seit wann gibts / gabs gravity light kurbeln auch mit isis aufnahme? scheint, als wäre mir hier was entgangen..


----------



## TZR (17. November 2008)

Wer sagt, daß das Gravity Light sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (17. November 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Wer sagt, daß das Gravity Light sind?



in meinem jugendlichen leichtsinn habe ich angenommen, dass er die hier 


MoNu schrieb:


> Bisher die teile die dran kommen werden:
> [...]
> Kurbeln: FSA Gravity Light kurbeln
> Pedale: CrankBrother 5050xx
> [...]



aufgelistete nun abgelichtet hätte...


----------



## TZR (17. November 2008)

Oder die zumindest damit meinte. Spricht einiges dafür.


----------



## MoNu (17. November 2008)

hi

also ich kann soviel dazu sagen, das es drauf steht

ach und welche iscg aufnahme brauche ich?
iscg oder iscg´05?


----------



## TZR (17. November 2008)

05.


----------



## MoNu (17. November 2008)

ganz sicher?
weil mir wollte heute so nen typ erzählen das es die alte iscg aufnahe is.


----------



## TZR (17. November 2008)

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2322424&postcount=1



> Sunday Measurement Specs (ALL Model Years):
> 
> Seat Post Diameter: 30.0mm
> B.B. Width: 83mm
> ...


----------



## MoNu (17. November 2008)

ah cool viel vieln dank
dann kann ich ja jetzt alle teile bestellen


----------



## MoNu (17. November 2008)

hi jungs
ich habe nochmal ne frage bezüglich der feder.

wie lang müste die feder sein? weil die im mom drinne is wird zu hart sein. is ne 400er und ich wiege 65. da wäre ne 300er besser angebracht.
oder hat von euch einer noch eine rumliegen?
der dämpfer is nen dhx5


----------



## TZR (17. November 2008)

Du brauchst 3" Hub. 300er ist die Standardfeder vom Sunday. Die hat bestimmt jemand über. Denk auch, 300er wird optimal sein für dich.


----------



## MoNu (17. November 2008)

ja dann brauche ich nur noch einen der eine überhat.
könnte auch gegen die jetzt eingebaute 400er tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (17. November 2008)

Ah so, Boobar kommt wohl nicht vor Februar, falls das hier von Interesse ist.


----------



## Crak (17. November 2008)

dann können die mich mal:-D


----------



## ojs (18. November 2008)

Bei 65 kg könnte sogar die 300er zu hart sein. Von Progressive gibt es auch 275er.


----------



## bobtailoner (18. November 2008)

mein tip...probieren geht über studieren"!


----------



## Stiftsquelle (18. November 2008)

MoNu schrieb:


> ja dann brauche ich nur noch einen der eine überhat.
> könnte auch gegen die jetzt eingebaute 400er tauschen



Ich hab noch ne kaum gebrauchte 300er Manitoufeder. 
Ob die passt kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da müsstest Du selbst recherchieren, wäre auf jeden Fall günstig zu haben


----------



## MoNu (18. November 2008)

jour kann man ja bestimmt rausfinden 

laut bpo soll der boobar ende november erhältlich sein.


----------



## Dropdead (18. November 2008)

^laut sport import nicht, aber ich weiß ja nicht ob bpo den evtl. woanders herbekommt.


----------



## bobtailoner (18. November 2008)

für truvativ gibts glaub ich 8 vertriebe!!!

hab auch november gehört!!!


----------



## MoNu (18. November 2008)

hi jungs
ich wollte mal fragen, ob ich diese feder: Fox Dämpfer Feder 300 x 3,25 in mein sunday dann einbauen könnte?

viel dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ojs (19. November 2008)

Ja


----------



## MoNu (20. November 2008)

so mein rahmen ist heute gekommen.
das geilste überhaupt wie weihnachten und geburstag zusammen.^^

habe es gleich mal zusammen gebaut so weit wie die teile schon da sind.








Gruß


----------



## Crak (20. November 2008)

siiiiiick...sehr geil, wird ne gute session am WE!...ich glaube da muss man mal ne cam mitnehmen


----------



## TZR (20. November 2008)

Geil, aber bist du sicher, daß der Reifen nicht an den Sattel kommt? Als ich mal ne gekröpfte Stütze hatte, mußte ich den Sattel ganz nach vorne schieben. Siehe hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/180379 Das paßte so gerade eben bis auf ein paar mm.
Finde nur die Dämpferfeder zu weiß.


----------



## MoNu (20. November 2008)

ich bin ja noch net gefahren das werde ich morgen sehen.
ja die feder is eh zu hart da kommt dann ne normale schwarze rein.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (20. November 2008)

finde das bike auch sehr schick! die race passt optisch auch viel besser rein wie die fox!
top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (20. November 2008)

ist ne team...braucht nur noch ein schwarzes casting...also wenn jemand eins hat, pm an ihn


----------



## fatcrobat (20. November 2008)

schicker weisßer hobel 
und was hat die feder den für ne stärke 
ride on


----------



## Crak (20. November 2008)

ist eine 400er feder


----------



## MoNu (20. November 2008)

wie crak schon gesagt hat is ne 400er feder und ich suche wiederum ne 300er da mir die 400er zuhart is.


----------



## Ivery (21. November 2008)

hätte ne 300er ausm Vivid aber dir wird nicht passen denk ich!


----------



## MoNu (22. November 2008)

hi Leute 


so habe mein sunday fertig


----------



## bobtailoner (22. November 2008)

das sunday ist echt schön geworden, bis auf die weiße feder


----------



## fatcrobat (22. November 2008)

sehr schick  wie schwer is es denn


----------



## chri55 (22. November 2008)

fährt hier eigentlich jemand das 6 Point 4? irgendwie werden hier ja nur Sundays gepostet...

(den Thread hab ich schon gefunden, aber da ist ja auch nur eins drin )


----------



## MoNu (22. November 2008)

ich denke mal es liegt daran das als erstes in der überschrift Sunday steht. ne ka vllt.  fahren ja nicht ganz so viele das 6 point 4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe Paluza (16. Dezember 2008)

Soo endlich is es aufgebaut!!!

Es werden noch ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen.







Sorry für des scheiß Bild!!! ( kommen nich bessere)


Cheers Joe


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2008)

Vorbau + Lenker schwarz, dann isses der Hammer !


----------



## MoNu (17. Dezember 2008)

sind das 175er kurbeln? 
die sehen so extrem lang aus. 
sonst isses ganz schick


----------



## fabs8 (17. Dezember 2008)

...wenn ja würd ich diese sofort tauschen... sonst wirst keinen Spass haben  Könnt übel enden...


----------



## Joe Paluza (17. Dezember 2008)

Also zu dem lenker+Vorbau: da kommt wenn ich wider zu Geld komme, Die Sunline V1 Kombi mit direct mount, (in silber) für die boxxer, in schwarz mit grünen aufklebern dran.
Die Felgen werden die neuen Deemax in Silber !!!

Ich glaube dass schaut ganz gut aus !!! was meint ihr???

Zu den Kurbeln: Ja es sind 175 mm kurbeln weil die Saint nicht lieferbar ist in 165mm also is nur eine übergangsLösung dass ich fahren kann


----------



## Crak (17. Dezember 2008)

Joe DH/FR/DJ schrieb:


> Soo endlich is es aufgebaut!!!
> 
> Es werden noch ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Paluza (17. Dezember 2008)

Wie soo nicht mit den Silbernen Felgen geht dass doch klar !?!?!?

Also was halt sonst noch zur Wahl, stehe würde:Weiße Felgen, schwarzer Vorbau, weißer Lenker !!!


----------



## TZR (17. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem des WC Rahmens ist einfach, daß zu den grünen Schriftzügen nicht viel paßt.


----------



## FelixDH (17. Dezember 2008)

jetzt mit selle italia sattel, avid elixir CR, und x.9 shortcage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe Paluza (18. Dezember 2008)

> jetzt mit selle italia sattel, avid elixir CR, und x.9 shortcage



Gewicht ???


----------



## mönch (18. Dezember 2008)

wo kauft ihr denn die Rahmen oder die Bikes?
Gibt es die in Deutschland oder kommen die von übersee?


----------



## TZR (18. Dezember 2008)

UK oder USA. In D gibts keine mehr, waren aber sowieso zu teuer.


----------



## mönch (18. Dezember 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> UK oder USA. In D gibts keine mehr, waren aber sowieso zu teuer.



und weist du vl. auch wie viel mich so ein sunday Rahmen kostet bis er in deutschland bzw. österreich ist?


----------



## FelixDH (18. Dezember 2008)

@joe: ca. 18,5kg


----------



## TZR (18. Dezember 2008)

mönch schrieb:


> und Weist Du Vl. Auch Wie Viel Mich So Ein Sunday Rahmen Kostet Bis Er In Deutschland Bzw. österreich Ist?



2000,00 Eur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe Paluza (18. Dezember 2008)

Danke Meines Wiegt 18,65Kg aber wird noch leichter !!!


----------



## FelixDH (19. Dezember 2008)

seh ich da bei dir auch elixier CR? zufrieden?


----------



## cubebiker (19. Dezember 2008)

Die Elixir ist DER absolute Hammer und stellt locker meine vorherige Hope Moto V2 in den Schatten. Zumindest was Bremskraft angeht, Fading auf localtrails hatte ich mit der alten auch nie, wird sich aber bald auf längeren Abfahrten bewähren müssen...


----------



## Joe Paluza (19. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann auch, nur gutes sagen, die is wirklich der Hammer, von der bremsePower wie eine Code aber schön leicht und schön zum einstellen.
Bloß man kann sie nicht, gescheit ohne schleifen einstellen also mittlerweile hab ich es geschafft aber am Anfang hab ichs ned hinbekommen!!!


----------



## FelixDH (19. Dezember 2008)

ah ok des hört sich ja schon mal super an, gut schleifen klinngt immer blöd aber hauptsache sie erfüllt ihre dienste...hast du bei der schon erfahrung gesammelt mit besonderen belägen?


----------



## Pietjepuk (19. Dezember 2008)

Hier mein Horsey.


----------



## pinksunday (19. Dezember 2008)

Geilles Rad PietjePuk. Aber das gehort dir nicht. Das gehort mich. Du hast mn weises Horse am tisch stehen.


----------



## fatcrobat (19. Dezember 2008)

@ joe schickes rad aber was is denn mit nem blitz oder ga einer anderen cam ?
@ pietjepuk  deins is aber auch schick 

ride on


----------



## Joe Paluza (20. Dezember 2008)

Des war direkt, nach dem ichs, aufgebaut hatte.
Ich mach heute VOR und NACHDEM fahren noch Bilder mit Spiegelreflex und 2 Blitzen 

Ich Poste sie dann !!!


----------



## Joe Paluza (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich denk heute Abend Poste ich die gescheiten Bilder !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (20. Dezember 2008)

Pietjepuk schrieb:


> Hier mein Horsey.



haha hast du roy das rad geklaut


----------



## MoNu (21. Dezember 2008)

hi

also ich werde mein rad über den winter auch noch nen bischen ändern

farblich etc.

Gruß Moé


----------



## Joe Paluza (22. Dezember 2008)

So jetzt mal Gescheite Bilder :


----------



## Downhill Lucki (22. Dezember 2008)

du bremst wohl sehr wenig vorne oder? ;-)


----------



## casiosv (22. Dezember 2008)

nehmt doch nich immer alles so genau^^ das is ja noch nich vollendet, sondern bloß fahrbereit.... 

außerdem - wer bremst verliert


----------



## Downhill Lucki (22. Dezember 2008)

warum sind eigentlich bei euch die bikes immer so sauber, wenn ihr sie im wald fotofriert?
da ist es doch dreckig oder nicht? tragt ihr die bikes in den wald?

cheers


----------



## Team Freak 123 (22. Dezember 2008)

nee rollen, also schieben ablichten. wieder rausschieben ins auto, und dann wieder nach hause haha, scherz


----------



## Joe Paluza (22. Dezember 2008)

nee des macht man vorm fahren, wenn man sie aus dem Auto holt


----------



## Downhill Lucki (22. Dezember 2008)

okok überzeugt! ich fahr meistens ned so nah zum wald hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (26. Dezember 2008)

hi leute ich wollte mal fragen wie schwer euer sundays so sind?

Meins is im mom bei 18,6kg

Partlist:
Iron Horse Sunday Factory 2006 in M
Boxxer Team 2008
Fox DHX 5 mit TF tuning
FSA Gravity Light Kurbeln 165er
Truvativ Team Innenlager
Crank Borther 5050x 
Sram x7 schaltwerk/trigger
Formula Oro K18 200mm
Funn Fatboy und Funn RSX vorbau( kommt nen Truvativ BooBar 780mm)
ODI Ruffain Griffe
Mavic EX721 ( VR mit Headspin und HR mit Alutech nabe)
ja und halt für jedes wetter passende maxxis.


----------



## Crak (26. Dezember 2008)

kA mir auch egal...fährt sich doch geil


----------



## MoNu (26. Dezember 2008)

wem das pinke sunday nun auch immer gehört!?!?!

woweg sind die griffe?


----------



## TZR (27. Dezember 2008)

Meins wiegt mit dem leichten Laufradsatz mit Intense DH/Semislick mit Schlauchloskit 16,5 kg. Mit nem 08/15-Laufradsatz und Wetscream 17,4 kg.

Die 18,6 kg oben kann ich daher kaum glauben. Oder sind da DH-Schläuche drinnen?

Wie ist das TF Tuning? Ist es das PUSH-Tuning? Race oder FR?


----------



## Crak (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe meine Grünen griffe bei ebay.co.uk gekauft. Sind Imperial griffe!


----------



## bobtailoner (27. Dezember 2008)

meins hat knapp 18,3 gewogen. so wie auf den bildern zu sehen. mittlerweile vermiss ich es ein wenig. war schon schön leicht zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (27. Dezember 2008)

@ joe geiles rad in schwarz aber spank lenker vorbau kmbi ????? 

ride on


----------



## pinksunday (27. Dezember 2008)

hast noch nie gehort von www.chainreactioncycles.com

sind nicht mehr zum kaufen. Ausverkauft!


----------



## InSanE888 (27. Dezember 2008)

hey.
zeig ma das sunday von peter


----------



## MoNu (27. Dezember 2008)

tf race tuning und es sind normale schwalbe schläuche drinne.

meine naben bringen recht viel gewicht. da könnt eich noch was einsparen.
und bei der sattelstütze.


----------



## InSanE888 (27. Dezember 2008)

MoNu schrieb:


> meine naben bringen recht viel gewicht. da könnt eich noch was einsparen.
> und bei der sattelstütze.



pedale,vorbau,...


----------



## MoNu (27. Dezember 2008)

ja der vorbau stimmt wohl. und pedale mal gucken wie das geld so reicht


----------



## TZR (27. Dezember 2008)

MoNu schrieb:


> tf race tuning und es sind normale schwalbe schläuche drinne.
> 
> meine naben bringen recht viel gewicht. da könnt eich noch was einsparen.
> und bei der sattelstütze.



Der 06er (?) Rahmen wird wahrscheinlich auch schwerer sein.
Hast du einen direkten Vergleich zum Serien-Sunday-DHX?


----------



## MoNu (27. Dezember 2008)

ja von crak nur beim fahrne kann ich es nicht wirklich testen, da er einen l rahmen hat und ich m . und ich muss sagen das ich mitem l gra nich klar komme.



so nebenbei:
was sagt ihr so zu dne Intense reifen? 909 etc.


----------



## TZR (27. Dezember 2008)

909 rollt ganz gut, aber kann nichts richtig (soll für sandige Böden gut sein).  
Intruder: ich finde er rollt zu schlecht, für das, was er an Grip bietet. Dann lieber gleich Wetscream.
DH: mein Allround-Favorit, ich würde ihn vorne und hinten fahren, wenn ich nur einen LRS hätte.
Zero: schnell, mit den offensichtlichen Nachteilen

Andere habe ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## FelixDH (29. Dezember 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (30. Dezember 2008)

sehr schönes pferdchen. wobei ich nicht so auf die travis stehe. aber optisch kommts sehr gut

weiß jemand wo ich ein sunday in L bekomme?!


----------



## cubebiker (30. Dezember 2008)

Neu? Pearcecycles.co.uk.


----------



## bobtailoner (30. Dezember 2008)

neu, oder einen guten gebrauchten.
danke schonmal für die site

achsooo...optimal wäre ein 08er modell


----------



## InSanE888 (30. Dezember 2008)

nich dein ernst


----------



## bobtailoner (30. Dezember 2008)

wie meinen?
ach so...nicht für mich !!!


----------



## InSanE888 (30. Dezember 2008)

hab schon gedacht


----------



## fatcrobat (2. Januar 2009)

schöne pferd was hast du ne titanfeder oder was is das  
und schwarz kommt echt gut

ride on


----------



## bobtailoner (5. Januar 2009)

an die ruhrpottfraktion.
fährt jemand ein sunday in M ?
gerne auch pm!!!
danke


----------



## FelixDH (5. Januar 2009)

@fatcrobat: erstmal danke is leider NOCH keine titanfeder, aber sobald das nötige geld da ist werd ich mir eine organisieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (6. Januar 2009)

So hier ist mal meins wie es im mom aussieht.
was noch kommt is ne neue pulverbeschichtung und halt der boobar wo man schon ewig drauf wartet.


----------



## TZR (6. Januar 2009)

Warum neue Farbe? Ich finde das so ganz hübsch, auch gerade mit dem alten Schriftzug.


----------



## fatcrobat (7. Januar 2009)

weiss is doch cool ich hab das gleiche und würde es nicht umlakiern weisse gibt es nich so oft
ride on


----------



## MoNu (7. Januar 2009)

ja das stimmt schon.
aber so wie es bald is gibts denke ich mal noch seltender^^

kurze frage nebenbei:
nen x0 schaltwerk funzt doch mitem x7 trigger oder?


----------



## fabs8 (7. Januar 2009)

jep...

was hast denn Designmäßig vor?


----------



## Dropdead (7. Januar 2009)

x-7 mit x-0 zu kombinieren ist aber perlen vor die säue werfen...
dann nimm lieber komplett x-9 oder die neue saint (die ist richtig schön knackig!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (7. Januar 2009)

ja der x7 trigger is erstmal nur vorrübergehend bis ich nen x0 trigger finde^^
design mäßig werde ich mir eigene aufkleber machen.
die boxxer wird vorraussichtlich silber bleiben kommen aber noch schwarze aufkleber mit grüner schrift drauf. dazu entsprechend werden die rahmen aufkleber auch in der farbe gemacht(grün).
die rahmen farbe weiß runter und einfach klar pulvern.
jetzt muss ich nur noch mal gucken wie ich die lager raus bekomme.
und den steuersatz so das ich alles wieder verwenden kann. habe kb neue lager zu kaufen.




so in etwa habe ich es mir vorgestellt.


----------



## fatcrobat (7. Januar 2009)

ok hast mich überzeugt das is COOL  

ride on


----------



## MoNu (7. Januar 2009)

ja mal gucken wie mich so das airbrushen packt vllt. so nen paar monster zeichen^^


----------



## Lörr (7. Januar 2009)

wenn du die alte farbe runter sandstrahlen willst hast du aber ein sehr unschönes "mattsilber". ich würde es polieren und dann klar lackieren, so glänzt es dann auch und ist nicht so n mattes grau


----------



## MoNu (7. Januar 2009)

wer sagt denn was von sandstrahlen?
der rahmen kommt in nen laugenbad.
und dann vllt. nen bisch polieren und pulvern
weil meiner meinung nach pulvern viel besser hält.


----------



## Lörr (7. Januar 2009)

^^ ich meinte ja auch pulvern. 
ich hab nur geschrieben was passieren würde wenn du ihn sandstrahlen willst, wie das mit nem bad aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## InSanE888 (8. Januar 2009)




----------



## Soulbrother (9. Januar 2009)

...Glückwunsch!


----------



## fl1p (9. Januar 2009)

Skaramanga?


----------



## Team Freak 123 (9. Januar 2009)

mach was draus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (9. Januar 2009)

Bin gespannt aufs Endprodukt


----------



## bobtailoner (9. Januar 2009)

das wir ein knaller !
bin auf´s ergebnios gespannt!


----------



## InSanE888 (9. Januar 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> bin auf´s ergebnios gespannt!



ich auch


----------



## pinksunday (9. Januar 2009)

Jo Boris das wird schon etwas oder.
Bin gespant, 

Roy


----------



## westcab (9. Januar 2009)

InSanE888 schrieb:


>



Tolle Gabel und Bremsen (die hätte ich mal behalten sollen) 

Meinst Du, dass Küchentuch hält eine Saison?


----------



## InSanE888 (9. Januar 2009)

das is ein semi-integriertes küchentuch 
das hält bestimmt!!


----------



## Dropdead (9. Januar 2009)

Bin ja auch mal gespannt, was dabei rauskommt, aber Boris hat ja schon Geschmack bewiesen


----------



## fatcrobat (10. Januar 2009)

schick bau mal auf  und bilder her

ride on


----------



## bobtailoner (11. Januar 2009)

mal kurz off topic.
wer kann mir sagen wo ich eine titanfeder für meinen rock shox vivid herbekomme?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2009)

Wie immer bei CRC, hier für Vivid: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28716


----------



## bobtailoner (11. Januar 2009)

die haben keine da, auch wenn sie als vorrätig angezeigt werden und es sollte schon 550 oder 699er härte sein


----------



## FelixDH (11. Januar 2009)

ich weiß nich ob das für den vivid besondere federn sind aber normal gibts welche von nuke proof in vielen größen crc und dazu auch noch recht günstig


----------



## bobtailoner (11. Januar 2009)

ja, leider hat der vivid andere federn, für meinen dhx hab ich ein paar zuhause


----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2009)

bike-mailorder führt auch Nuke Proof.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Daempfer/ShockWave-Nuke-Proof-Titan-Feder-3-Hub::11368.html
Wegen der Version für den Vivid würde ich mal anrufen.

Hier aus den USA von Diverse:
http://www.diverse-mfg.com/mtb/vivid15tisprings.html

Oder von Obtainium:
http://www.obtainiumperformanceproducts.com/products.htm


----------



## bobtailoner (11. Januar 2009)

daaanke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2009)

Bitte, immer gerne.
Die Obtainium sind sehr zu empfehlen, da sie gleich mit passenden Federtellern bestellt werden können. Da bleibt die Feder, wo sie hingehört.


----------



## FelixDH (11. Januar 2009)

mal ne andere frage...wo ist der unterschied zwischen normalen índustrielagern und den lagern die im sunday drin sind, weil ich mal was davon gehört hab dass so ein lagersatz an 300euro kosten soll...


----------



## TZR (11. Januar 2009)

Papperlapapp.
$39
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id55.html


----------



## FelixDH (11. Januar 2009)

ah, super danke


----------



## bachmayeah (12. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bitte, immer gerne.
> Die Obtainium sind sehr zu empfehlen, da sie gleich mit passenden Federtellern bestellt werden können. Da bleibt die Feder, wo sie hingehört.



wenn mich nicht alles toyscht ist das ja nicht wirklich ein federteller (mit gewinde) sondern eine art spacer.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2009)

Yup, hast Recht, war falsch formuliert.
Wie schauts eigentlich beim S-Toy aus: wieviel seitliches Spiel hat die Feder da ? Sind die Federteller halbwegs präzise gemacht ?


----------



## bachmayeah (12. Januar 2009)

offtopic:
federspiel hält sich dank dem federteller sehr in grenzen. dieser bregenzt das spiel ja. da die ti feder aber wohl nen minimalen größeren id hat gibts auch hier spiel. aber ich bin der hoffnung, dass dies nicht aussreicht, damit iwo das rubproblem auftaucht. ggf ist das spiel mit ner fe-feder gleich 0. bin dank des wetters und meiner laune noch nicht zum dh´en gekommen.
def sind die abstände zwischen dämpferkörper zu federinnerem größer, als beim ccdb.


----------



## TZR (12. Januar 2009)

Das Federthema wäre direkt mal einen eigenen Thread wert.
Ich glaube aber nicht, daß es so sehr vom Spiel auf dem Federteller abhängt, ob die Feder schleift. Denn da geht es ja nur um ein paar 1/10 mm. In erster Linie wird das wohl durch seitliches Ausweichen kommen, wobei der Abstand der Feder zum Gehäuse sicher auch wichtig ist.
Dabei könnte etwas Spiel am Federteller vielleicht sogar eher nützen, weil eine krumme Feder sich noch etwas ausrichten kann, bevor sie zur Seite "knicken" muß.

Meine Vermutung ist die: Wenn die Feder nicht mit beiden Enden (ohne Vorspannung) satt aufliegt, wird es bei langen Federn wahrscheinlich zum Scheuern kommen.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2009)

Der italienische RCS-Vertrieb liefert z.B. bei jeder Ti-Feder Federteller mit, die individuell für jede Feder angefertigt werden, um das Verrutschen der Federn zu verhindern.





http://www.pepi.it/Marchi/RCS_molle...ml?PHPSESSID=2d4d1d37ad8e5c398bc718767fa90e2d

Meine Nukeproof hat in meinem Fox DHX auch deutlich mehr Spiel als die Originalfeder, da ihr Innendurchmesser mehr als 1,5mm größer ist als der der Fox-Feder. In nicht vorgespanntem Zustand kann man die Feder fast bis an den Ausgleichsbehälter schieben.
Kombiniert mit einer großen Federlänge kann das schon schnell zum Scheuern am Dämpfer führen, denke ich.


----------



## TZR (12. Januar 2009)

Das ist natürlich wirklich viel Spiel. Bist du sicher, daß du keine Vivid-Feder bekommen hast?
Beim Sunday ist seitlich nicht viel Platz für die Feder. Die vom Bild oben würde wahrscheinlich gar nicht passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (12. Januar 2009)

wenn du ne vivid feder bekommen hast immer her damit 
ich hab aber auch mit nuke proof federn eher schlechte erfahrungen. nutze seitdem eig lieber die rcs springs.
kurze frage zur federhärte im vivid.welche härte bei welchen körpergewicht fahrt ihr im vivid und wie ist das ansprechverhalten?soft, hart,...???


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2009)

Der Durchmesser paßt schon, sie hat 36,1mm (~36mm werden von NP angegeben). Die Feder für den Vivid hat innen 38mm. Die Federteller vom Fox Dämpfer haben halt nur etwas mehr als 34mm Innendurchmesser, daher das Spiel.

An diesem Über-Sunday sieht man solche Spuren (an der Obtainum-Feder):





Edit: an einer Lösung für die NukeProof wird gebaut/-fräst...


----------



## TZR (12. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Edit: an einer Lösung für die NukeProof wird gebaut/-fräst...



Wie denn? Reichen 2 Drehteile oder muß man da mehr Aufwand treiben, weil die Enden nicht koaxial bzw. parallel sind? Ich will mir auch ne NP fürn DHX kaufen, weil die Stahlfeder total krumm ist:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/258807


----------



## InSanE888 (12. Januar 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> wenn du ne vivid feder bekommen hast immer her damit
> ich hab aber auch mit nuke proof federn eher schlechte erfahrungen. nutze seitdem eig lieber die rcs springs.
> kurze frage zur federhärte im vivid.welche härte bei welchen körpergewicht fahrt ihr im vivid und wie ist das ansprechverhalten?soft, hart,...???



du hattest doch schon ein sunday,oder?

btw. meine nuke proof feder is unterwegs


----------



## bobtailoner (12. Januar 2009)

@bo: yo, is richtig...aber keinen vivid!


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Wie denn? Reichen 2 Drehteile oder muß man da mehr Aufwand treiben, weil die Enden nicht koaxial bzw. parallel sind? Ich will mir auch ne NP fürn DHX kaufen, weil die Stahlfeder total krumm ist:


Wie die Lösung ausschaut, weiß ich noch nicht genau. Ich habs an einen Spezialisten vergeben... Wenns fertig ist, werde ichs posten.


----------



## bachmayeah (12. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie die Lösung ausschaut, weiß ich noch nicht genau. Ich habs an einen Spezialisten vergeben... Wenns fertig ist, werde ichs posten.



wenn wir hier schon vom thema abdriften, dann richtig 

hat jmd schonmal ne nukeproof brechen sehen? ich weiß nicht warum, aber bei ti federn kommt mir nur eine marke ins haus: rcs. da soll der austausch - sofern wirklich mal eine brechen sollte - sauberst und reibungslos von statten gehen.


----------



## Joe Paluza (13. Januar 2009)

> kurze frage zur federhärte im vivid.welche härte bei welchen Körpergewicht fahrt ihr im vivid und wie ist das ansprechverhalten?soft, hart,...???



Ich fahre eine 400ter (VIVID) Feder bei 94kg mit Protektoren!!! 

Ansprechverhalten, würde ich sagen, eher Soft!!! komme allerdings, von einem Hardtail 


Gruß 


Joe


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> hat jmd schonmal ne nukeproof brechen sehen?


Ich nicht. Du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ton1 (13. Januar 2009)

Hier ist mein Aktuelles Sunday


----------



## Downhill Lucki (13. Januar 2009)

schick schick! wasn das für ein Lenker?


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2009)

Sehr schönes, schnörkelloses Rad.


----------



## Ton1 (13. Januar 2009)

das ist ein Syntace Vektor lowrider


----------



## TZR (13. Januar 2009)

Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?
Lenker verbreitert?


----------



## Ton1 (14. Januar 2009)

Ich keine Ahnung wie schwer es ist, schätze so um die ende 18
und der Lenker ist nicht verbreitert ist 700mm Breit.Sieht der so breit aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (14. Januar 2009)

schick !!!!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (14. Januar 2009)

jo, der lenker kommt schon verdammt breit rüber! liegt dann halt am foto...


----------



## Great Marvin (18. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meins........

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/265073


----------



## san_andreas (18. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie die Lösung ausschaut, weiß ich noch nicht genau. Ich habs an einen Spezialisten vergeben... Wenns fertig ist, werde ichs posten.



Nochmal OT: (mehr in meinem Fotoalbum)...Problem gelöst !


----------



## Downhill Lucki (18. Januar 2009)

ne 550er feder in nem sunday??? krass!


----------



## cubebiker (18. Januar 2009)

Eine 550er Ti-Feder würde nicht in ein Sunday passen. Alleine schon nicht wegen des Platzangebotes. Der San hat das im Pudel...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (18. Januar 2009)

ach so ok...


----------



## Crak (19. Januar 2009)

mal meins wie es normalerweise aussieht, nur eig mit anderen pedalen


----------



## Downhill Lucki (19. Januar 2009)

sehr schick! was sind das für griffe? wo hast du die her?


----------



## Crak (19. Januar 2009)

imperial lock on, UK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (19. Januar 2009)

passt wirklich alles...


----------



## TZR (19. Januar 2009)

2 solche reichen eigentlich. Und taugt es so? Kein Schaben am Dämpfer oder Ausgleichsbehälter?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (19. Januar 2009)

danke crak!


----------



## bobtailoner (19. Januar 2009)

sehr feines sonntach...die farbe knallt wie sau!!!


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2009)

@TZR: Die Feder sitzt so, wie es gehört. Kein Schaben nirgends !
@Crak: Tolles Bike ! (Teichbild...)


----------



## Crak (19. Januar 2009)

ich sag ja ich mach eins nur war er eh zugefroren, danke!


----------



## MoNu (19. Januar 2009)

jour schick schick.
aber kenne ich ja eh shcon alles


----------



## bobtailoner (20. Januar 2009)

sooo, freitag sollte bei mir ein paket eintreffen...


----------



## InSanE888 (20. Januar 2009)

lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (20. Januar 2009)

hehe...der trend geht halt zur zweit-bergabkarre


----------



## san_andreas (20. Januar 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> hehe...der trend geht halt zur zweit-bergabkarre


----------



## InSanE888 (21. Januar 2009)




----------



## Crak (21. Januar 2009)

MoNu's und mein Sunday nach der heutigen Session


----------



## Downhill Lucki (21. Januar 2009)

schick!


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Januar 2009)

kann mir einer sagen wie lang das steuerrohr beim sunday ist und wie lang der gabelschaft sein muss???
daaanke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (23. Januar 2009)

Steuerrohr ist 127 mm lang, mit Steuersatz von Gabelkonus bis Kappe sind es dann ca. 143 mm (schlecht zu messen).
Gabelbrücke und Vorbau mußt du selbst wissen.


----------



## bobtailoner (24. Januar 2009)

mh, bin noch nicht weiter mit dem problem.
sind 18cm schaftlänge bei einer boxxer mit flachen brücken ausreichend?(direct mount stem)
vielleicht kann mal einer seinen schaft messen oder so?wäre cool


----------



## TZR (24. Januar 2009)

Klar reicht das. Die Brücke ist ja nicht 4 cm dick.


----------



## bobtailoner (24. Januar 2009)

danke!!!


----------



## TZR (24. Januar 2009)

Absolutes Minimum dürfte je nach Gabel so ungefahr 160 - 165 mm sein, damit die Brücke noch den Schaft komplett klemmt. Oder sogar noch weniger, wenn man die Kappe vom Vorbau wegläßt.


----------



## InSanE888 (24. Januar 2009)

hat einer von euch zufällig gerade die maße für die buchsen (vivid) da?


----------



## TZR (24. Januar 2009)

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2323879&postcount=16

Für den Vivid kannste aber soweit ich weiß die DHX-Buchsen weiter verwenden. Oder warum die Frage?


----------



## bobtailoner (27. Januar 2009)

post


----------



## fl1p (27. Januar 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> post



Mach das Paket ma uff!

Übrigens, Deine Katze hat den Körper eines Affen.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Januar 2009)

Die Katze zieht schon Leine, weil sie genau weiß, auf was sich der bobtailoner die nächste Zeit konzentrieren wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (27. Januar 2009)

@fl1p. aber sie geht krasser ab als jeder affe 

hier der inhalt der box


----------



## TZR (27. Januar 2009)

Sauber, die Gabel paßt besser als die vom WC-Komplettrad.
Und was machste jetzt mit dem Dämpfer bzw. Feder?


----------



## bobtailoner (27. Januar 2009)

hab mir eine 450er feder bestellt, ne normale, dann muss ich schauen wir das alles so passt und dann muss ich mal sehen ob ich mir ne ti-feder hol

noch mal was anderes. hatte das sunday schon immer ein 30.0 er sattelstützenmaß?
ich könnte schwören es war 30.9. in diesem glauben hab ich mir auch die falsche stütze geholt.


----------



## TZR (27. Januar 2009)

Jo.

Sunday Measurement Specs (ALL Model Years):

Seat Post Diameter: 30.0mm
B.B. Width: 83mm
Rear Hub Width: 150mm
Rear Axle Diameter: 12mm Proprietary Thru-Axle (comes with each frame)
Head Tube Length: 127mm
Chain Guide Mount: ISCG 05'
Chainline: 57.5mm 

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2322424&postcount=1


----------



## bobtailoner (27. Januar 2009)

habs gerad auch gefunden. ich frag mich nur warum ich da so durcheinander war...naja, dann muss ich halt doch ne thomson nehmen


----------



## Marder (27. Januar 2009)

nabend auch...

da ich schon läger mit dem gedanken spiele, mir auch ein sunday zu holen und es wohl so langsam eine der letzten möglichkeiten wäre, werfen sich mir gerade noch mal ein paar fragen auf 


da ich keine teile wie z.b. ne gabel, bremsen oder laufräder zuhause liegen habe und auch fürs erste möglichst kostengünstig davon kommen möchte, bietet sich mir das 2009er sunday team förmlich an. hierzu hatte ich vor ein paar tagen schon mal folgende frage bezüglich der unterschiedlichen rahmen gestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5519532&postcount=14


und die andere sache wäre dann noch der dämpfer. hier würde ich gerne auf einen fox 5.0 oder einen vivd zurückgreifen. allerdings ist mir auch bekannt, dass die in den ironhorse verbauten dämpfer von haus aus "modifiziert" sind. deshalb die frage, ob jemand schon einmal unterschiedliche testen durfte und weiß, was es für einen unterschied ausmacht??


die bremsen würden dann natürlich noch getauscht und bei den laufrädern würde ich mal gucken, wie lange die naben halten. ansonsten finde ich das bike eigentlich recht passend für mich.
allerdings stellt sich mir hier auch wieder die frage, was z.b. in der artikelbeschreibung auf der ironhorse-seite ("STEM FUNN RSX 2 DIRECT MOUNT STEM") der zusatz ->2<- beim vorbau bedeuten soll?? gibt es womöglich mehrere verbaute oem-teile??


ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir die 3 fragen beantworten könntet, da es ja schon schwierig ist, gute informationen über das bike heraus zu kriegen 

gruss nico


----------



## TZR (27. Januar 2009)

Unterschiede der 09er Rahmen wird dir hier wohl niemand beantworten können. Ich meine, dazu wären nie irgendwo nähere Infos durchgesickert. Man könnte aber mal direkt bei IH fragen, bzw. du.
Seriendämpfer sind fürs Sunday i.d.R. überdämpft, weil sie nicht für so geringe Übersetzungen ausgelegt sind.
Die 2 beim Vorbau sagt mir nichts. Spielt sie eine Rolle bei deiner Kaufentscheidung?


----------



## Marder (27. Januar 2009)

danke schon einmal für deine schnelle antwort... ich werd mich dann wegen der rahmen mal direkt ih wenden 
das mit den dämpfern war mir ja auch klar, aber wie groß wäre der unterschied, wenn ich mir jetzt z.b. einfach einen vivid bestellen würde und er ins bike käme??
und der vorbau sollte nur als beispel hinhalten. wenn jetzt mehrere teile von den normal erhätlichen abweichen würden und das nicht im sinne einer verbesserung wie beim dämpfer, gäbe es ja immer noch die möglichkeit ein bike selbst aufzubauen. deswegen würde es schon einen unterschied machen...
in diesem sinne, würde ich mich über weiter antworten freuen


----------



## cubebiker (27. Januar 2009)

Ist zwar nicht meins aber ich als ehemaliger Sunday Fahrer muss Sundays aus dem Bekanntenkreis posten. Hier ST_Michis Radl. Lenker (Sunline) sollte die Woche kommen, Bremse wird dann auch irgendwann eine Elixir CR und auch die hohe Brücke wird fallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (27. Januar 2009)

schick geworden!


----------



## MoNu (27. Januar 2009)

hmm frame is nice. nur die boxxer. naja ich weiß ja nich-.-


----------



## InSanE888 (27. Januar 2009)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> schick geworden!



ja ne is klar.


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Januar 2009)

wobei die hohe brücke der boxxer schrecklich ist aber na ja


----------



## Ivery (28. Januar 2009)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht meins aber ich als ehemaliger Sunday Fahrer muss Sundays aus dem Bekanntenkreis posten. Hier ST_Michis Radl. Lenker (Sunline) sollte die Woche kommen, Bremse wird dann auch irgendwann eine Elixir CR und auch die hohe Brücke wird fallen.



also von schick kann da keine Rede sein


----------



## xMARTINx (28. Januar 2009)

die rote boxxer sieht in natura besser aus als auf fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (28. Januar 2009)

schwarze boxxer grüne decals und zwei gleiche felgen dann läufts


----------



## bobtailoner (28. Januar 2009)

schwarze boxxer, keine grünen decals!


----------



## TZR (28. Januar 2009)

09er WC Rahmen mit polierter Gabel!


----------



## fatcrobat (28. Januar 2009)

ihr habt mit allem recht aber der rahmen is trotzdem cool 
sieht besser aus als auf  katalogs fotos


----------



## MoNu (28. Januar 2009)

doooooooooch grüüüüüüüüüüüüün ne ka. geschmacks sache könnte zuviel werden mit grün^^
nimmste irgendeine von den uci farben.
also ich persönlich fänds cool wenn man so an den einzelnen parts die uci farben wieder finden würde.


----------



## bobtailoner (28. Januar 2009)

so weit dann erstmal.lenker und vorbau werden noch getauscht. ünberleg gerad ob silberne felgen gut kommen


----------



## MoNu (28. Januar 2009)

nice nice. bockt schon 
also ich finde die schwarzen felgen passen da top rein
was für ein lenker willste dir denn holen?


----------



## bobtailoner (28. Januar 2009)

der hier ist unterwegs


http://www.bikemagic.com/news/article.asp?uan=6515


----------



## MoNu (28. Januar 2009)

du must mir dann unbedingt sagen wie der is.
weil ich auch nen neuen will


----------



## Marder (28. Januar 2009)

Marder schrieb:


> danke schon einmal für deine schnelle antwort... ich werd mich dann wegen der rahmen mal direkt ih wenden
> das mit den dämpfern war mir ja auch klar, aber wie groß wäre der unterschied, wenn ich mir jetzt z.b. einfach einen vivid bestellen würde und er ins bike käme??
> und der vorbau sollte nur als beispel hinhalten. wenn jetzt mehrere teile von den normal erhätlichen abweichen würden und das nicht im sinne einer verbesserung wie beim dämpfer, gäbe es ja immer noch die möglichkeit ein bike selbst aufzubauen. deswegen würde es schon einen unterschied machen...
> in diesem sinne, würde ich mich über weiter antworten freuen




ich würde mich gerne noch mal kurz auf meinen vorherigen beitrag beziehen....
hat keiner von euch mal einen aftermarket-dämpfer ins ironhorse gebaut. ich müsste dringend wissen, ob er annähernd so funzt, wie die veränderten oem-modelle von ironhorse 

zu den 2009er rahmen habe ich auch gerade eine antwort von ih erhalten:
sie werden von der firma, die sie auch in der usa hergstellt hat nun in taiwan hergestellt. es gibt überhaupt keine unterschiede mehr zwischen rahmen - vielleicht interessiert es ja noch jemanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (29. Januar 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> so weit dann erstmal.lenker und vorbau werden noch getauscht. ünberleg gerad ob silberne felgen gut kommen



wozu silberne felgen?!
lieber noch ein dhrad.


----------



## bobtailoner (29. Januar 2009)

@boris: yoa, 2reichen dann erstmal. da gibts ja auch noch andere projekte und notwendigkeiten die das kleingeld benötigen


----------



## InSanE888 (29. Januar 2009)

sorry aber 2räder für s gleiche einsatzgebiet macht für mich absolut keinen sinn!


----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2009)

Na ja, Glory und Sunday sind ja schon ziemlich verschieden. 
Er kann ja immer noch eins davon loswerden.

@bobtailoner: Schaut sehr gut aus bisher !


----------



## InSanE888 (29. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Na ja, Glory und Sunday sind ja schon ziemlich verschieden.
> Er kann ja immer noch eins davon loswerden.
> 
> @bobtailoner: Schaut sehr gut aus bisher !



das die räder grundverschieden sind macht es ja noch schlimmer.
(auch wenn maestro und dwlink ähnlich sind)


----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2009)

Wieso ? Jetzt kann er sich zum jeweiligen Kurs das passende Fahrwerk aussuchen...


----------



## bobtailoner (29. Januar 2009)

das ding ist doch ganz einfach. hatte die kohle über, bock drauf und hab´s gemacht. ende aus, mickey mouse


----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2009)

So muß das auch !


----------



## fabs8 (29. Januar 2009)

seh ich ebenfalls so!
Wenn ich die Kohle hätte würd ich wohl den selben Gedanken haben.
Leidenschaft ist nunmal Leidenschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (29. Januar 2009)

Marder schrieb:


> ich würde mich gerne noch mal kurz auf meinen vorherigen beitrag beziehen....
> hat keiner von euch mal einen aftermarket-dämpfer ins ironhorse gebaut. ich müsste dringend wissen, ob er annähernd so funzt, wie die veränderten oem-modelle von ironhorse



Wenn du schwer bist und ne 400-500er Feder fährst, wird es wahrscheinlich ganz gut gehen. Inwieweit die Dämpfer neben der Anpassung an die geringen Federhärten auch noch auf die geringeren Hubgeschwindigkeiten angepasst werden, weiß ich aber nicht.
Probiers halt aus, laß den Dämpfer dann tunen oder kauf gleich einen getunten. TFTunedshox verkauft auch direkt getunte Dämpfer, z.B. DHX 5 2009 für £370.


----------



## bobtailoner (6. Februar 2009)

so, ich bin auch wider nen schritt weiter. leider ist meine kurbel noch nicht da, daher kommt vorläufig die oct zum einsatz und auf den lenker muss ich auch noch warten.
x.o mach mach ich die tage mal drauf.sattel und sattelstütze nur vorrübergehend
pedale bin ich mir noch nicht sicher welche es werden.
gewicht soweit 17.2kg


----------



## Downhill Lucki (6. Februar 2009)

das sind aber 1 ply reifen oder? willst du die im dh fahren?


----------



## Marder (6. Februar 2009)

sind doch dual-ply!!! 

sehr schönes ironhorse...


----------



## TZR (6. Februar 2009)

Das passt schon mit dem Gewicht.
(steht auch Downhill auf den Reifen)
Diese Katze wieder 

Sind das diese Silikon-Griffe?


----------



## bobtailoner (6. Februar 2009)

emma muss immer ins bild, die is foto geil.
sind normale dh reifen. beim gewicht geht noch was und da mach ich auch noch was 
muss die schweren pedale ja ausgleichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön bisher !


----------



## TZR (6. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön bisher !



Mit den Pedalen wirds wohl auch kaum noch zu vermurksen sein.


----------



## fatcrobat (7. Februar 2009)

verdammt schickes ding und das gewicht is ja mal der hammer  
is das eigentlich L oder M


----------



## Crak (7. Februar 2009)

L


----------



## chrissey (7. Februar 2009)

hammer gerät das neue sunday.wooow einfach top!


----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Mit den Pedalen wirds wohl auch kaum noch zu vermurksen sein.



Da kommen doch noch andere Kurbeln, Sattel, Stütze.


----------



## klemmi (8. Februar 2009)

Ist das ne Flasche Billig-Energy???


----------



## bobtailoner (8. Februar 2009)

das is ne flasche bestes mineralwasser 

es kommen noch, fsa gravity light, burtec penthouse flats, thomson elite und sdg fx titan oder wie dat ding auch heisst


----------



## da_chris (13. Februar 2009)

update von meiner aktuellen baustelle:


----------



## MoNu (13. Februar 2009)

sieht fast so aus wie bei mir




so sieht meins im mom noch aus wird aber zur zeit verändert.

rumliegen tut schon:
sram x.0
Formula Oro K18
andere dämpfer feder

und in der nächsten zeit kommt:
Reverse XXl Fli Bar 19mm rise
und für mein boxxer nen solo air

das wärs erstmal 
ach und nich zuvergessen wir mein rahmen noch gepulvert^^

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixDH (13. Februar 2009)

@da chris: echt super geile teile hast du da, wird n geiles sunday, viel spaß beim aufbau!!

@MoNu: sehr schön gefällt mir gut


----------



## klemmi (13. Februar 2009)

da_chris schrieb:


> update von meiner aktuellen baustelle:



Das is mal geil... bau mal alles bis ins kleinste Einzelteil auseinander und mach dann ein Bild. Das ist sowieso das beste da du danach weißt wie dein Rad funzt und das ist nie verkehrt (es gibt nen Haufen Leute die absolut keinen Plan von der Technik haben)


----------



## Downhill Lucki (14. Februar 2009)

oh man! chaos pur! so könnt ich nicht arbeiten...


----------



## TZR (14. Februar 2009)

Ist aktuell bis auf die Titanfeder:


----------



## Downhill Lucki (14. Februar 2009)

sieht schick aus! wie kommst du mit den felgen zurecht? bei mir knicken die vorne immer weg...


----------



## TZR (14. Februar 2009)

Bis jetzt haben sie nichts abbekommen. Sie neigen nur etwas zu Seitenschlägen, aber das kann auch daran liegen, daß das Zentrieren mit den dürren Speichen nicht so besonders gut geht.
Ich würde bei mir eher Beulen hinten erwarten. Mal gucken, ich probiere es einfach mit den Felgen, wenn sie zu schnell hin sind, kommt halt was mit ~600 g dran.

Edit: Das ist der Schönwetterlaufradsatz mit Semislick. Ich fahre mehr mit dem 08/15-Satz mit Wetscream.


----------



## Lörr (14. Februar 2009)

hab meinem Sunday mal n neuen Vorderreifen gegönnt:


----------



## TZR (14. Februar 2009)

Ich mags.
Schleift nicht die Kette dauernd an der Zughülle?


----------



## Lörr (14. Februar 2009)

nene, da ist genug platz dazwischen, da schabt nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (14. Februar 2009)

hinten slow reezay und vorne 60a?


----------



## Lörr (14. Februar 2009)

jopp, hab mir gedacht nehm ich vorn den 60er weil der 40er angeblich so schnell runter ist, wobei der bei mir auch lange hält... hauptsächlich bin ich eigendlich grade am rumprobieren welche mischung mir am besten gefällt


----------



## fx:flow (14. Februar 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Ich mags.
> Schleift nicht die Kette dauernd an der Zughülle?



scheiben falsch rum montiert, oder sind das solche wie die grimeca, die so drauf gehören?


----------



## TZR (14. Februar 2009)

Die sollen so.


----------



## InSanE888 (14. Februar 2009)

Lörr schrieb:


> jopp, hab mir gedacht nehm ich vorn den 60er weil der 40er angeblich so schnell runter ist, ....





aus dem grund machen es manche leute genau umgekehrt  (vorne weich /hinten hart)


----------



## Downhill Lucki (14. Februar 2009)

also bei mir fahren sich beide reifen gleich schnell ab...hab letzte saison 3 vr reifen runtergefahren...außerdem ist 60a im winter auch nicht so schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_chris (14. Februar 2009)

hab das ganze jetzt mal sortiert, war mir dann auch zu unordentlich:


----------



## InSanE888 (14. Februar 2009)

sieht dann zusammen gebaut ungefährt so aus^^


----------



## bobtailoner (14. Februar 2009)

sehr schönes sunday geworden!
und wie macht sich dei special geo`???


----------



## fl1p (14. Februar 2009)

InSanE888 schrieb:


> aus dem grund machen es manche leute genau umgekehrt  (vorne weich /hinten hart)



Ich fahre im Moment auch vorne 60a und hinten 42a, da die 42er bei Temperaturen um die 0°C knallhart werden und irgendwann auch an den Stollen einreißen. Die 60er bleiben dagegen schön geschmeidig.
Ist zwar etwas rutschig am HR, aber da der 42er bei mir eh schon im Eimer ist, fahre ich das jetzt so bis zum Frühling...


Edit: Und ein schönes Sunday haste da.


----------



## TZR (14. Februar 2009)

Grüner Benzinschlauch? Von Ebay?
Den Schlauch kannst du noch an den Kabelbindern halb wegschneiden, dann klappert die Kette weniger auf den Kabelbindern, zumindest beim vorderen.
Sonst sehr geil, gerade ohne die ganze grüne Schrift am Hauptrahmen.


----------



## InSanE888 (14. Februar 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> sehr schönes sunday geworden!
> und wie macht sich dei special geo`???



kann zum rad noch nicht viel sagen.
morgen erste ausfahrt 



fl1p schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Moment auch vorne 60a und hinten 42a, da die 42er bei Temperaturen um die 0°C knallhart werden und irgendwann auch an den Stollen einreißen. Die 60er bleiben dagegen schön geschmeidig.
> Ist zwar etwas rutschig am HR, aber da der 42er bei mir eh schon im Eimer ist, fahre ich das jetzt so bis zum Frühling...
> 
> 
> Edit: Und ein schönes Sunday haste da.



bei minus graden mag das stimmen.
ihm ging es aber anscheinend um die abnutzung^^



TZR schrieb:


> Grüner Benzinschlauch? Von Ebay?
> Den Schlauch kannst du noch an den Kabelbindern halb wegschneiden, dann klappert die Kette weniger auf den Kabelbindern, zumindest beim vorderen.
> Sonst sehr geil, gerade ohne die ganze grüne Schrift am Hauptrahmen.



kp.den schlauh hat n kollege mitgebracht...
danke für den tip 

edit.


----------



## TZR (14. Februar 2009)

Ok, bin nämlich auch noch auf der Suche nach einem schön weichen Schlauch. PVC-Schlauch ist viel zu hart, hab jetzt einen Benzinschlauch aus PVC-Gummi-Legierung. Damit geht es so einigermaßen. Die Kettenstrebe solltest du aber noch nebem dem Schlauch schützen, auch außen. Klares Klebeband oder schwarzes oder so. Ich hatte auch erst nur den Schlauch drum, das reicht nicht.

Edit: ich glaube von unten muß auch was an die Strebe, habe es aber nie ohne probiert.


----------



## fl1p (14. Februar 2009)

InSanE888 schrieb:


> bei minus graden mag das stimmen.
> ihm ging es aber anscheinend um die abnutzung^^



Hm, stimmt. Hatte daran gedacht, da das Rad auf dem Foto so im Schnee steht.

Was war noch mal die Geo-änderung am Sunday? Flacherer Lenkwinkel? Wirkt optisch ja immer noch recht steil...


----------



## InSanE888 (14. Februar 2009)

fl1p schrieb:


> Was war noch mal die Geo-änderung am Sunday? Flacherer Lenkwinkel? Wirkt optisch ja immer noch recht steil...



m/l hauptrahmen...


----------



## MoNu (15. Februar 2009)

@InSanE888:
was für pedale sind das?
wären für mich auch ganz interresant......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (15. Februar 2009)

atomlab aircomp.


----------



## Ivery (15. Februar 2009)

Anstatt eines 65 Grad Lenkwinkels ist es ein 64er Lenkwinkel, der Radstand beim normalen Sunday in Medium beträgt knapp 114,5 cm, bei dem Rahmen ist es ein 118,5 Radstand, also sogar länger als beim Large Ironhorse.
Das Oberrohr ist zwischen M und L bzw. auch die Downtube. Höhe ist aber von einem Medium. 
Genaue Daten findet man auch auf der HP von Dirt Magazine. 

Gratuliere dir Insane! Leider ein weiteres schnelles Ironhorse gegen das man beim IXS ankämpfen muss


----------



## slayerrider (15. Februar 2009)

Das Sunday ist richtig richtig gut.
Was ich jetzt noch gut fände, wären schwarze Kabelbinder.


----------



## InSanE888 (15. Februar 2009)

Ivery schrieb:


> Anstatt eines 65 Grad Lenkwinkels ist es ein 64er Lenkwinkel, der Radstand beim normalen Sunday in Medium beträgt knapp 114,5 cm, bei dem Rahmen ist es ein 118,5 Radstand, also sogar länger als beim Large Ironhorse.
> Das Oberrohr ist zwischen M und L bzw. auch die Downtube. Höhe ist aber von einem Medium.
> Genaue Daten findet man auch auf der HP von Dirt Magazine.
> 
> Gratuliere dir Insane! Leider ein weiteres schnelles Ironhorse gegen das man beim IXS ankämpfen muss



ich hab 117,5 gemessen..

werd dieses jahr nich so viele rennen fahren! 



slayerrider schrieb:


> Das Sunday ist richtig richtig gut.
> Was ich jetzt noch gut fände, wären schwarze Kabelbinder.



hatten keine schwarzen mehr^^
wird die tage geändert!


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2009)

@TZR, InSanE888: saugute Bikes !


----------



## lolo (16. Februar 2009)

polished


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2009)

Uiuiui, sehr geil ! Deins ?


----------



## InSanE888 (16. Februar 2009)

danke s.andreas.

das von lolo is auch toll


----------



## fabs8 (16. Februar 2009)

Sehr geil!

von lolo:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (16. Februar 2009)

hast du das selber poliert? das ist doch ein teamframe oder?
verdammt...jetzt hab ich meines poliert und jetzt habens doch schon einige so! :-(


----------



## InSanE888 (16. Februar 2009)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> verdammt...jetzt hab ich meines poliert und jetzt habens doch schon einige so! :-(



und?!


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2009)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> hast du das selber poliert? das ist doch ein teamframe oder?
> verdammt...jetzt hab ich meines poliert und jetzt habens doch schon einige so! :-(



Verdaaamt ! Ich würds gleich wieder lackieren !


----------



## Marder (16. Februar 2009)

sehr geiles bike... kann kaum erwarten, dass meins kommt


----------



## fabs8 (16. Februar 2009)




----------



## teatimetom (16. Februar 2009)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> verdammt...jetzt hab ich meines poliert und jetzt habens doch schon einige so! :-(





lucki wie schauts aus hast du irgendwelche kleinteile zuviel (pedale, lenker, VIVID feder 450, sattel mit stütze vielleicht  )?

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (16. Februar 2009)

ich hab mir nur gedacht, machste mal was neues...naj egal...geiles teil auf jeden fall! ;-)


----------



## Downhill Lucki (16. Februar 2009)

ne sorry tom! hab ich leider grad nix da!


----------



## bobtailoner (16. Februar 2009)

@lolo: deine karre rockt!

von mir gibts bissl stückwerk


----------



## Downhill Lucki (16. Februar 2009)

jo find ich geil! mörder grip die pedale oder? sind mir nur etwas zu teuer und zu schwer...


----------



## bobtailoner (16. Februar 2009)

zu schwer? 336g!!!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (16. Februar 2009)

beide??? ist nicht dein erst oder?


----------



## Marder (16. Februar 2009)

das ist mal ne ansage - krasses gewicht...

endlich mal welche, die leichter sind als die wellgo und zudem noch gut aussehen


----------



## lolo (16. Februar 2009)

ja team rahmen von 2003
selber poliert und seit Januar 2008 so im einsatz


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2009)

@bobtailoner: wo hast du die Pedale denn geordert ?


----------



## bobtailoner (16. Februar 2009)

du kannst sie über mich ordern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2009)

Verdammt ! Ich hätte jetzt lieber gehört, dass man sie superkompliziert selber importieren muss...


----------



## Lockedup90 (16. Februar 2009)

lolo schrieb:


> ja team rahmen von 2003
> selber poliert und seit Januar 2008 so im einsatz



Und wieviel Stunden (Tage) haste gebraucht, bist du das fertig poliert hattest??


----------



## Downhill Lucki (16. Februar 2009)

@bobtailoner: das sind dich die panthouse flats oder? laut homepage wiegen die aber 660g!? was ist nun richtig?


----------



## TZR (16. Februar 2009)

Twenty6 sind das, und dem Gewicht nach auch noch mit Titanachse.


----------



## teatimetom (16. Februar 2009)

der preis ist heiss  besonders die chrom variante..


----------



## Downhill Lucki (16. Februar 2009)

was kosten denn die pedale? die sind echt geil...


----------



## teatimetom (17. Februar 2009)

http://www.google.com/products?q=twenty6+pedal


----------



## Downhill Lucki (17. Februar 2009)

jo, nicht grad billig! ;-)


----------



## fabs8 (17. Februar 2009)

nicht wirklich... war eher geschockt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ton1 (17. Februar 2009)

Hi zusammen,

@lolo, bobtailoner, InSanE888 und alle anderen schöne sundays!!!

ich wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand helfen kann bei der Auswahl einer Titanfeder ich wollte mir eine Nuke Proof für mein Bike holen, nur das Prob. Ist ich finde nicht die richtige!!
ich fahre gerade eine Fox 350 x 3,25 in meinem DHX 5 die passt mir perfekt und im net zb. chainreactioncycles finde ich nur eine 350 x 3,5 macht das viel aus?

Danke schon mal


----------



## TZR (17. Februar 2009)

Du brauchst 350 x 3,0. Fox gibt auf der Feder den maximal möglichen Hub an und nicht den des Dämpfers.


----------



## bobtailoner (17. Februar 2009)

warum 3.25?
eine 350x3.0 sollte dann doch optimal sein.
also die 3 oder 3.5 oder wie auch immer gibt dioch den hub an und bei einer einbaulänge von 241mm sollte es schon ne 3.0er feder sein.
oder lieg ich da jetzt falsch?!

ach so, danke


----------



## Ton1 (17. Februar 2009)

Alles klar dann werde ich mir jetzt eine 350 x 3,00 bestellen.
Wollte nur sicher gehen!

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Lörr (18. Februar 2009)

was wär die längste kurbellänge die ihr in n sunday einbauen würdet? ich will mir nämlich vielleicht ne neue kaufen.


----------



## fabs8 (18. Februar 2009)

Fährst doch selbst eins... ich würd mir keine länger als 165 kaufen.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (18. Februar 2009)

dass ich selber eines fahr weiß ich auch, trotzdem weiß ich nicht was ich für ne kurbellänge höchstens verbauen sollte da ich noch nie aufgesessen bin


----------



## Downhill Lucki (18. Februar 2009)

also höchstens 170! hatte ich letzte saison auch drauf und war ganz ok! aber 165 ist besser! ;-)


----------



## MoNu (18. Februar 2009)

165 ganz klar. 170 finde ich persönlich zulang und mit 165 gehts schon ganz gut


----------



## Ton1 (18. Februar 2009)

Also ich fahre auch eine 170mm Kurbel und hatte noch nie Probleme!


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Februar 2009)

Ich fahr auch die 170er weil ich die noch vom alten DHer übrig hatte,das geht schon,aber wenn ich mir heute eine Neue kaufen würde dann auf jeden Fall in 165.Besser isses!


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Februar 2009)

ich hab auch ne 170er dran. hatte ich auch beim alten. bestellt ist jetzt aber ne 165er


----------



## FelixDH (18. Februar 2009)

fahre im mom noch ne 175er  noch hab ich damit noch keine probleme gehabt sobald, ich die möglichkeit hab werd ich mir ne 165er zulegen...


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (19. Februar 2009)

ojs schrieb:


> An dem Bild sieht man sehr schön, wie niedrig der Lenkkopf am Sunday baut. Das Ding ist schon ziemlich auf die Boxxer mit der niedrigen Brücke konstruiert. Kleiner Tip an alle, die mit der Boxxer fahren: Wenn man vom Steuersatz FSA Orbit die obere (überflüssige) Carbon Kappe weglässt, kann man die Gabelholme noch ca. 1 cm nach unten schieben. Der Lenkwinkel wird damit noch ca. 0,5 Grad flacher und das Tretlager kommt ein paar mm hoch. Ist beim Sunday ja nicht unbedingt verkehrt. Der Kurvengeilheit der Karre tut es nach meinem Empfinden keinen Abbruch.


 
ich denke ehr umgekehrt, wenn man die gabelholme nach unten schiebt wird der lenkwinkel steiler nicht flacher. wenn man die gabelholme nach oben schiebt dann wird der lenkwinkel flacher dann kommt auch natürlich das tretlager etwas hoch. soviel dazu keine falsche auskunft BITTE !!!!!!!!


----------



## japh (19. Februar 2009)

wieso ? was ojs geschrieben hat stimmt doch...


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Februar 2009)

DOWNHILLER4376 schrieb:


> ich denke ehr umgekehrt, wenn man die gabelholme nach unten schiebt wird der lenkwinkel steiler nicht flacher. wenn man die gabelholme nach oben schiebt dann wird der lenkwinkel flacher dann kommt auch natürlich das tretlager etwas hoch. soviel dazu keine falsche auskunft BITTE !!!!!!!!



Es wäre sinnvoll wenn du dich selbst daran halten würdest 

Was ojs gesagt hat ist völlig richtig !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (20. Februar 2009)

zwischen 175 und 165 is nich so der unterschied ich komm problemlos mit den 175ern klar sogar fast besser als mit 165


----------



## japh (21. Februar 2009)

neuzugang nr. 1  








das bild ist aber nicht grad optimal...


----------



## Team Freak 123 (21. Februar 2009)

sieht gut aus gefällt echt super, viel spaß damit


----------



## Downhill Lucki (21. Februar 2009)

sau geiles bike! hab ich auch eines daheim! was wiegt es? für was nimmst du es her? 4x?


----------



## japh (21. Februar 2009)

ist für alles gedacht, wofür mir mein sunday zu schwer ist


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (22. Februar 2009)

Hey,

wollte auch mal mein Sunday vorstellen 
Ist zwar schon 2 Monate in dem Zustand deswegen noch ein paar alte Teile dran:
-Sattel ist ein neuer dran
-Boxxer raus | Travis rein
-Lenker Sunline
-Reifen Michelin Mud 3


----------



## Downhill Lucki (22. Februar 2009)

warum hast die boxxer raus! ich finde, in ein sunday gehört einfach ne boxxer rein!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (22. Februar 2009)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> warum hast die boxxer raus! ich finde, in ein sunday gehört einfach ne boxxer rein!



Ich wusste das die Frage kommt 
Ich finde auch das die Boxxer optisch einfach genial reinpasst..
aber dieses Ansprechverhalten...
Ich weis nicht warum fast alle mit ner Boxxer am Sunday klarkommen? Ich jedenfalls nicht... hatte jetzt ne 06er WC und ne 08er mit Mp Tuning und Stahlfeder.. kaum ein Unterschied... beide passen einfach nicht.. so ein feinfühliger Hinterbau und so ne krächzende Gabel.. meine 888RC2X war dagegen ja ein Traum...einzigste Vorteile an der Boxxer sind das Gewicht,die Optik und das Handling is echt gut
Micht hats echt angekotzt.. hab mir auch überlegt die 2010 zu kaufen aber ich glaub da hat sich nicht viel getan.. ich werde sie probieren aber vermute wieder ne Entäuschung...


----------



## TZR (22. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das Sunday zu dick für ne alte Boxxer. Mit dem 2010er Prototypen fand ich es optisch optimal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (22. Februar 2009)

Da hast du Recht bissel übertrieben ist es aber dennoch schon ziemlich passend


----------



## Downhill Lucki (22. Februar 2009)

bei einer boxxer gehts ja nicht direkt um das ansprechverhalten sondern darum, dass sie in der kurve nicht so wegtaucht wie z.B. 888 oder so was! hatte früher auch mal ne 888...hatte ein ansprechverhalten wie noch was aber die ist so dermaßen weggetaucht, dass man aus den kurven kaum mehr raus gekommen ist...boxxer macht einfach sau schnell!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (22. Februar 2009)

Genau das mein ich mit Handling 
Na ja Travis kombiniert beides.. zumindest bei meiner
Vielleicht wird ja die TraumKombination 2010 endlich wahr
Die Gabel macht mich echt spitz! Aber die Preis sind im Moment übertrieben,.. warte lieber noch nen halbes Jahr


----------



## Downhill Lucki (22. Februar 2009)

mit travis hab ich bisher noch keine erfahrungen...bin bisher nur die vom kovarik mal probe gefahren. die war echt progressiv! ich will die 2010er boxxer auch unbedingt mal ausprobieren, aber ich denke in sachen ansprechverhalten wird sich nichts ändern...


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (23. Februar 2009)

Hmm na ja egal wir wartens ab


----------



## pinksunday (23. Februar 2009)

Hier nochmal meines mit n par updates fur's kommende saison.
Ex1750
Juicy Carbon,s
Funn full on 750mm
'n bissl hobbybob Arbeiten mit Weisse Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (23. Februar 2009)

sau geiles bike! wo hast du den lrs her?


----------



## fabs8 (23. Februar 2009)

Top


----------



## pinksunday (23. Februar 2009)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> sau geiles bike! wo hast du den lrs her?



Vor 'n par Jahr zuruck in der USA gekauft als Rahmen. Wenn die Dollar gunstig war


----------



## Kayodic (23. Februar 2009)

Kurze Frage an die Inhaber ner Gravity Light und nem E.13 LG1:

Wieviele Spacer und welche habt ihr zwischen backplate und den ISCG tabs?

Laut Anleitung braucht man für ein 83er Innenlager und ne 57.5er Kettenlinie 1 schwarzen Spacer, also Abstand backplate/ISCG 2,5mm!

An sich ja einleuchtend, aber mit nur einem schwarzen Spacer schleift die Kette an der oberen Führung! Mit 2 schwarzen passt es da schon eher, was aber laut Anleitung für ne 60er Kettenlinie richtig is!

An meinem anderen Sunday mit Race Face diabolous Kurbel und E.13 SRS reicht 1 schwarzer Spacer, und es läuft ohne Probleme!

Bin grad etwas verwirrt !!!

Ich hoff jemand von euch kann da etwas Licht ins Dunkle bringen!?
Schon mal Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (23. Februar 2009)

also zwischen innenlagergehäuse und innenlager habich auf jeder seit einen und zwischen kefü und der iscg 05 aufnahme am rahmen hab ich noch 3 beilagscheiben untergelegt! das passt auf den mm genau!
ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen!

cheers


----------



## TZR (23. Februar 2009)

Mach doch einfach so, wie es am besten passt. Bei mir passte es auch schlecht. Ich glaube ich habe nur 2,5 mm Spacer, Kette schleift dabei rechts leicht.
Mittlerweile ist der LG1 aber auch nicht mehr ganz gerade, weil ich ihn mal zurückbiegen musste, aber das war von Anfang an nicht so gut einzustellen.


----------



## burning_bully (23. Februar 2009)

@pinksunday...really nice color!!!


----------



## InSanE888 (23. Februar 2009)

pinksunday schrieb:


> Hier nochmal meines mit n par updates fur's kommende saison.
> Ex1750
> Juicy Carbon,s
> Funn full on 750mm
> 'n bissl hobbybob Arbeiten mit Weisse Farbe



ihr habt Sa. ne geile session verpasst


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (24. Februar 2009)

Sehr sehr geil!


----------



## Lockedup90 (28. Februar 2009)

So habe auch mal nen paar Veränderungen an meinem Sunday vorgenommen. Neuer Lenker: Funn Full On 750mm / Neue Funn Griffe / SDG I-Beam Stütze und Sattel. Stütze wird noch gekürzt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (28. Februar 2009)

sehr sehr schönes ross!!!


----------



## TZR (28. Februar 2009)

Wofür ist denn der linke Kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## Lockedup90 (28. Februar 2009)

Das kein Kettenstrebenschutz. Das ist Tape!!
Reibe beim Fahren da immer mit dem Schuh gegen und habe dann, damit die Farbe net so schnell verblasst da einfach Tape drüber geklebt!!


----------



## pinksunday (28. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht habt ihr es gehort oder gelesen, aber es scheint so zu sein das Ironhorse vorbei ist.

Lese das hier mal durch,

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215560

Hoffentlich kommen dar noch n par alte IH mitarbeiter die finden das IH durchleben muss.

Cheers,
Roy


----------



## InSanE888 (28. Februar 2009)

pinksunday schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt ihr es gehort oder gelesen, aber es scheint so zu sein das Ironhorse vorbei ist.
> 
> Lese das hier mal durch,
> 
> ...



steh doch schon auf der ibc startseite roy 
morgen ruhrpott?^^


----------



## pinksunday (28. Februar 2009)

Oh man hab ich doch nog dreck im augen von fahren.

Morgen tun wir n runde Bad Iburg. Wenn du bock hast melde dich mal.


----------



## Marder (3. März 2009)

endlich ist es da!!!

einfach nur geil  jetzt muss ich nur noch auf die bremse warten


----------



## Downhill Lucki (3. März 2009)

ist ein M oder? könntest du mal bitte den radstand nachmessen? danke!

cheers


----------



## TZR (3. März 2009)

Wieso messen? 
M isses, ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (3. März 2009)

ja weil ein kumpel mir mal erzählt hat, dass die 09er alle etwas läger sind wie die alten...würde mich halt interessieren...


----------



## teatimetom (3. März 2009)

> wie gross ?



diese jugend von heute ..... sogar zu faul um selbst zu lesen .... aber abi kriegen tz tz tz 

2009:
GEOMETRY 
Size	EFF TT	HA	SA	CS 	WB 	BB
16"	22.5"	65°	64.5°	17.25"	44.25"	13.9"
17"	23.5"	65°	64.5°	17.25"	45.25"	13.9"
19"	24.5"	65°	64.5°	17.25"	46.25"	13.9"
2008:
GEOMETRY 
Size	HA	SA	Eff TT	CS	WB	HT Length	BB	Min	Max
16"	65°	64.5°	22.5"	17.25"	44.25"	5"	13.9"	 	5'7"
17"	65°	64.5°	23.5"	17.25"	45.25"	5"	13.9"	5'8"	5'11"
19"	65°	64.5°	24.5"	17.25"	46.25"	5"	13.9"	6'0"	

-> ergo fehlinfo ? 
sind alles sunday team daten..


----------



## bobtailoner (3. März 2009)

oh, endlich angekommen. sehr schöne karre
welche bremsen werden es denn?


----------



## Marder (3. März 2009)

ja  ich habs mir jetzt über nen kollegen aus england mitbringen lassen und mir den versand gespart... deswegen hats nen bisschen gedauert

ne avid elixir ist bestellt - bin mal gespannt wie lange das dann jetzt nochmal dauert


----------



## Ivery (3. März 2009)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> ja weil ein kumpel mir mal erzählt hat, dass die 09er alle etwas läger sind wie die alten...würde mich halt interessieren...



Wann gibt es das polierte mal endlich zu sehen? Oder muss ich bis zum IXS warten. Lass uns nicht so schmoren.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (3. März 2009)

also im fotoalbum ist es schon...aber noch nicht fertig! schätze in 2 wochen steht es und dann stell ich es hier mal rein!
@tom: thanks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (6. März 2009)

So jungs ich wollte euch jetzt mal mein sunday zeigen.
nun is es fertig bis auf kleinigkeiten.


----------



## fatcrobat (6. März 2009)

cool


----------



## Crak (7. März 2009)

hat ein besseres Foto verdient! aber schönes ding...gleich wird es wieder bisschen dreckig!


----------



## schnitzer (11. März 2009)

Dann mal mein sunday
17,22kg one pedale
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attach...nt.php?attachmentid=157877&stc=1&d=1236786684


----------



## FelixDH (11. März 2009)

wow ein top-teil gefällt mir verdammt gut!! (was ist das für eine TI-feder?)


----------



## fabs8 (11. März 2009)

Schönes Sunday... nur mit den div. Grüntönen als auch die roten Decals stören mich ein wenig. Ansonst gut aufgebaut von den Parts her


----------



## schnitzer (11. März 2009)

FelixDH schrieb:


> wow ein top-teil gefällt mir verdammt gut!! (was ist das für eine TI-feder?)



450lbs von Diverese


----------



## Crak (11. März 2009)

mit neuem Lenker


----------



## InSanE888 (11. März 2009)

toll!

kommst du mit dem lenker klar?


----------



## Crak (11. März 2009)

InSanE888 schrieb:


> toll!
> 
> kommst du mit dem lenker klar?



hat sich ja anders geklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (11. März 2009)

Sooo endgeil die Karre 

Aber eins fehlt..

Mein Spritzschutz  ...Spaß...


----------



## Crak (11. März 2009)

hehe..ich hatte sowas schonmal, habe es dann aber wieder abgemacht trotzdem danke!
musst mal zur DH nach oerlinghausen kommen!


----------



## Dropdead (11. März 2009)

Gregor, jetzt mit CC-Racebar auf Steroiden?


----------



## bobtailoner (12. März 2009)

der element bar ist soooo pörnos!
@boris, wenn du bock hast kannst ihn am we selber mal testen. sollte heute oder morgen auch bei mir ins haus flattern


----------



## Crak (12. März 2009)

so ist es maik, wo treibst du dich eig rum?


----------



## InSanE888 (12. März 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> der element bar ist soooo pörnos!
> @boris, wenn du bock hast kannst ihn am we selber mal testen. sollte heute oder morgen auch bei mir ins haus flattern



jööör 
pn kommt gleich.


----------



## bobtailoner (14. März 2009)

kommt noch titanfeder, udn der elemet bar ( scheiss crc) und dann nochmal twenty6 pedalen drauf


----------



## Lockedup90 (14. März 2009)

uhh sehr nice. Und mit den anderen Parts, dann warscheinlich noch besser


----------



## san_andreas (14. März 2009)

Sehr geiles Bike ! Das Rahmenstyling ist das schönste bisher.
Was sind das für Bremsen ? Code Sättel + welche Hebel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (14. März 2009)

ultimate hebel!


----------



## san_andreas (14. März 2009)

Danke ! Die Burgtecs sind auch lecker !


----------



## enemy111 (17. März 2009)




----------



## Marder (17. März 2009)

@ enemy111 - hier solltest du alles finden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=367171


----------



## enemy111 (17. März 2009)

hi. kann mir wer sagen wo der unterschied zwischen den beiden frames ist ? natürlich ausser lakierung ? gewicht? qualität? @marder: dein link hat mir leider nicht so viel geholfen. trotzdem danke.
http://www.trailheadcycles.com/images/bikes/ironhorse/2008/ironhorse_sunday_team_08.jpg
und
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/images/ironhorse-sundaywcf-zoom.jpg

danke.


----------



## bobtailoner (17. März 2009)

schwarz 09er modell
weiß 08er modell.
rahmen sind identisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (17. März 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> hi. kann mir wer sagen wo der unterschied zwischen den beiden frames ist ?
> http://www.trailheadcycles.com/images/bikes/ironhorse/2008/ironhorse_sunday_team_08.jpg
> und
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/images/ironhorse-sundaywcf-zoom.jpg
> ...




bei den beiden ist nur die farbe unterschiedlich - sind beides welche aus tawain...
ältere worldcup und die factory, sowie die "teamrahmen der teamfahrer" (nicht verwechseln mit den team komplettbikes) wurden in amerika mit leichteren rohrsätzen geschweißt
aber guck dir mal den link an, den ich gerade gepostet habe 

edit: ab jetzt schreib ich auch nur noch so wenig, dass ich nicht immer der zweite bin

2. edit:


enemy111 schrieb:


> @marder: dein link hat mir leider nicht so viel geholfen. trotzdem danke.



warum steht doch genau das drinnen, was wir dir hier gesagt haben??


----------



## TZR (17. März 2009)

Nicht identisch. Dem WC fehlt schonmal der 2. Schaltzughalter auf der Strebe. Das ist total das Durcheinander mit den Rahmen. Ich blicke da nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Marder (17. März 2009)

auf die frage nach unterschieden bei den 2009er modellen habe ich folgende antwort persönlich von ironhorse erhalten:

"Each model uses the exact same frame the only difference is parts."


aber bei den schaltzughaltern scheinen sie sich ja schon manchmal zu vertun http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/131531


----------



## TZR (17. März 2009)

Mal mit, mal ohne, beides 09 WC in L
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/9/1/1/5/_/large/CIMG2242.JPG
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/images/ironhorse-sundaywcf-zoom.jpg

(Dieser Halter beschäftigt mich so, weil ich ihn selbst gerne hätte...)


----------



## enemy111 (17. März 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> schwarz 09er modell
> weiß 08er modell.
> rahmen sind identisch




das sind beides 09er. 
der wc rahmen ist komischer weise billiger. also kann es ja wohl nicht nur an der lakierung liegen...


----------



## Marder (17. März 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> das sind beides 09er.
> der wc rahmen ist komischer weise billiger. also kann es ja wohl nicht nur an der lakierung liegen...




das weiße ist ein 2008er komplettbike


----------



## enemy111 (17. März 2009)

okay. stimmt hab mich vertan. 
aber wo ist nun der unterschied ?


----------



## Marder (17. März 2009)

es gibt keinen mehr...


----------



## MoNu (26. März 2009)

So Heute ist noch meine neue Sattelstütze gekommen









Das rad is jetzt bei 17,9kg
aber die naben werden noch bei gelegenheit gewechselt.
Bzw. dann wenn wieder geld da is zeit reicht im mom aus wenn man krankgeschrieben is^^


----------



## Crak (26. März 2009)

passt doch super der sattel würde ich mal sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (26. März 2009)

sehe ich auch so
und das kettenblatt passt auch gut


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (26. März 2009)

Sehr gut!!


----------



## fatcrobat (26. März 2009)

coole kiste


----------



## Downhill Lucki (26. März 2009)

sehr geil! der schriftzug am unterrohr ist pornös!


----------



## teatimetom (26. März 2009)

pornös !


----------



## Joe Paluza (26. März 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr Gut !!!

Könntest du mal eine Partliste Online stellen ???

Gruß 

Joe


----------



## MoNu (26. März 2009)

IronHorse Sunday Factory M
Rock Shox Boxxer WC 
Fox DHX 5 +TF Tuning
Formula ORO K 18
Sram X.0
CrankBrother 5050x
SDG I-Beam System
E.13 LG1
Reverse XXL Fly-Bar
Mavic EX 721
Naben: VR= DaBombe
            HR= Alutech
FSA Gravity Light Kurbeln
E.13 Kettenblatt 40T

17,9 kg

PS.: Die Naben werden noch getauscht zu Hope Pro II

Comments PLS


----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike !


----------



## fabs8 (27. März 2009)

Top Sunday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (27. März 2009)

sehr schön!


----------



## PHATpedro (27. März 2009)

hier meins... nix besonderes.. warte ewig schon auf lenker und vorbau..
felge hinten wird getauscht... hoffentlich geht die vorn auch bald kaputt damit sie endlich weg kann...


----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2009)

Wunderschön !


----------



## PHATpedro (27. März 2009)

naja sieht nicht besser oder schlechter aus als andere.... nur ganz gut getroffen das bild 
aber definitiv das (für mich) beste rad dass ich je gefahren bin...
felgen... ka... 721 729 823 irgend sowas.. rsx ti und fullon 750/15 stehen noch aus... 
die juicy carbon funktioniert besser als ich gedacht hab, bei meinem gewicht...
bin grundauf zu frieden..

und diese ruhe beim fahren... herrlich...
und das obwohl ich noch nich tuned up bin


----------



## Lockedup90 (27. März 2009)

Sehr schön Daniel!!


----------



## MoNu (27. März 2009)

wo issen die hr felge kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PHATpedro (27. März 2009)

das bild is schon was aelter ;D
die felge hat jetz n leichten knick rechts 8 dellen links nicht gezaehlt und dreht sich wien rollercoaster...
hinten die wird so lang gefahren solang der reifen drauf bleibt...
aber das sollte eh klar sein.


----------



## Ivery (27. März 2009)

@Pedro......freut mich das du zufrieden bist mit dem Rad! Behandel es gut dann wirst du viel Freude mit haben!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (27. März 2009)

war das dein altes ivery? 
kleiner tipp gegen dellen in den felgen! einfach mal n bisschen mehr luft rein, dann gibt es nur noch sehr selten dellen! der trend im world cup geht im moment auch wieder zu mehr luftdruck!

cheers


----------



## PHATpedro (28. März 2009)

naja ich hab fast 100kg 
das richtige terrain.. da kommste nich um dellen herum.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (28. März 2009)

okok! dann versteh ich aber iwie nicht, warum bei dir die felgen nicht wegknicken!? ich hab 80 kilo und bei mir knickne die reihenweise weg...


----------



## InSanE888 (28. März 2009)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> okok! dann versteh ich aber iwie nicht, warum bei dir die felgen nicht wegknicken!? ich hab 80 kilo und bei mir knickne die reihenweise weg...



ähm "reihenweise"?!
wieso fährst du nich einfach ma ne andere felge?


----------



## elmono (28. März 2009)

Normalerweise lernt man ja aus Fehlern. Aber wenn dir die reihenweise (also mehrere hintereinander genutzte Felgen) wegknicken, erinnert mich das irgendwie an Homer der fortwährend auf die Herdplatte patscht und sich jedesmal über den Schmerz wundert.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (28. März 2009)

ich anfangs mal nen 1750er laufradsatz an meinem dh bike und da ist die vorne weggeknickt! dann hatte ich die auf meinem freerider und da ist die auf nen stink normalen trail auch weggeknickt! jetzt teste ich mal die verstärkte version und wenn die auch nicht hält, dann weg mit dem scheiss!


----------



## InSanE888 (28. März 2009)

dann nächstesmal vllt das "reihenweise" weglassen


----------



## Downhill Lucki (28. März 2009)

is doch egal! wollte nur sagen, dass die mir schon paar mal weggeknickt ist!
dt sollte dringend mal nachbessern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (28. März 2009)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> dt sollte dringend mal nachbessern!



Genau, damit die Enduro-Felge auch problemlos im DH genutzt werden kann.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (28. März 2009)

ich red ja nicht von dh sondern von nem stink normalen trail ohne steine und wurzeln!
da darf das definitiv nicht passieren...


----------



## teatimetom (28. März 2009)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> ich anfangs mal nen 1750er laufradsatz an meinem dh bike und da ist die vorne weggeknickt! dann hatte ich die auf meinem freerider und da ist die auf nen stink normalen trail auch weggeknickt! jetzt teste ich mal die verstärkte version und wenn die auch nicht hält, dann weg mit dem scheiss!



langer lernprozess tz tz 

anfang saison 2007 war der 1750er lrs , 
und da ist dir zuerst die hintere felge ausgespeicht (messerspeichen  )
in ner etwas kruzen landung vom roadgap 
und dann erst die vordere weggeknickt.
fahr hald eiinfach felgen die um die 600 gramm wiegen , auch die solllen sich noch beschleunigen lassen 
meine eine subrosa hält am vr immer noch im gegensatz zur hinteren,
 doch nächstes mal 729 vorne wie auch hinten un ruhe ist. 
(oder für die gewichtsfreaks 721 )


----------



## Crak (28. März 2009)

unsaubere fahrweise


----------



## Ivery (28. März 2009)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> war das dein altes ivery?cheers



jub!


----------



## PHATpedro (30. März 2009)

wir hatten damals ueber "ironhorse deutschland sagt hallo! " bestellt... iverys kam an.. die anderen nicht


----------



## Downhill Lucki (30. März 2009)

jo...meines ist auch nicht angekommen! dieser pisser!


----------



## Smourock17 (30. März 2009)

wer ist "dieser pisser" `?

notfalls pm bitte


----------



## bobtailoner (30. März 2009)

geht es um die alte geschichte mit herrn H.???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (30. März 2009)

herr H.??? ne der name des typen fängt mit "kro" an und hört mit "ner" auf!


----------



## bobtailoner (30. März 2009)

ahm, dann vertu ich mich gerad mit jemandem


----------



## Mr.A (30. März 2009)

ja hab meines auch nie erhalten, aber immerhin mein komplettes Geld wieder...
wie siehts bei den anderen geschädigten aus?


----------



## bobtailoner (31. März 2009)

dafür gibts doch sicherlich nen anderen thread


----------



## teatimetom (31. März 2009)

ja, den ironhorse deutschland sagt hallo thread - 
aber scho miese geschichte


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (31. März 2009)

Soo...
Sattel ist nur eine Notlösung
Bremsen müssten die Tage kommen
Ansonsten nur noch meine Intense Reifen draufziehen und go


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixDH (31. März 2009)

sehr geil geworden!!


----------



## thaper (31. März 2009)

welchen sinn hat denn die kettenführung?


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (31. März 2009)

Im Moment so gut wie garkeine 
CarboKefü ist noch nicht passend
Und hab Probleme mit den KB Schrauben


----------



## da_chris (4. April 2009)

endlich fertig


----------



## Soulbrother (4. April 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Lockedup90 (4. April 2009)

Gewicht?? Sry aber die Laufräder gefallen mir net. Bzw. die Marke


----------



## fatcrobat (5. April 2009)

nice


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (5. April 2009)

Super!...Besser austatten geht kaum noch


----------



## FelixDH (5. April 2009)

sehr schön aufgebaut!!! viell noch einen flacheren lenker aber sonst vom aller feinsten!!


----------



## MoNu (5. April 2009)

Hier is mal das Sunday von Crak und Mir:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (5. April 2009)

SIIIIIIIIIIICK...man sind die geil, lange nicht so geile Sundays gesehen...aber die Session heute war sch****!


----------



## MoNu (5. April 2009)

ich auch nicht. die rocken mal alles


----------



## Marder (5. April 2009)

jetzt sieht man den teich auch mal von der anderen seite


----------



## Crak (5. April 2009)

ich kann auch eine luftaufnahme davon posten


----------



## FelixDH (7. April 2009)

weiß irgendjemand ob es noch 09er boxxer team in schwarz zu kaufen gibt und wenn ja, wo???
danke


----------



## Marder (7. April 2009)

FelixDH schrieb:


> weiÃ irgendjemand ob es noch 09er boxxer team in schwarz zu kaufen gibt und wenn ja, wo???
> danke




nen kollege hatte sich jetzt noch vor 1-2monaten eine von mountainbikes.net gekauft

600â¬ per nachname und wahl zwischen hoher und flacher krone

edit:
weiÃ aber nicht, wie damals der lagerstatus war:
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...094&cid=090308130520&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1


----------



## Crak (21. April 2009)

Mein Sunday ist am 23. Juni ZU VERKAUFEN. Also wenn jemand ein zweites möchte


----------



## Dropdead (21. April 2009)

Ich muss den Lenker vorher mal Probe fahren...;-)


----------



## InSanE888 (21. April 2009)

Dropdead schrieb:


> Ich muss den Lenker vorher mal Probe fahren...;-)



jaaaaaaaa kauf es!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (21. April 2009)

Nee, mir würde der Lenker evtl. reichen


----------



## InSanE888 (21. April 2009)

buhhh


----------



## Dropdead (21. April 2009)

I  my ride


----------



## Crak (21. April 2009)

maik, interessiert?


----------



## Dropdead (21. April 2009)

Ja, aber nur am LENKER! Hätte auch gerade nicht unbedingt die Kohle für das komplette Bike.


----------



## InSanE888 (21. April 2009)

demo krieg man jetzt doch bestimmt gut los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (21. April 2009)

Jo, S.H. Fanpaket zu vertickern...MANNO, ihr wollt mich doch bloss überreden!!!


----------



## Crak (21. April 2009)

ja boris überrede ihn. Du weißt wie schön es ist 

Den Lenker kannste aufjedenfall mal probe fahren!


----------



## InSanE888 (21. April 2009)

maik muss es doch nur ma richtig probefahren.der rest geht von alleine


----------



## Dropdead (21. April 2009)

!!!


----------



## fabs8 (22. April 2009)

Was kommt denn neues im Juni?


----------



## Crak (22. April 2009)

erstmal nichts. Für 2010 kommt dann was neues!


----------



## fabs8 (22. April 2009)

Was ist los?!? Keine Lust auf die Saison 09? 
2 Rad? Bin geschockt


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2009)

Er meint ein 2010er Modell, das 2009 schon lieferbar ist.


----------



## bobtailoner (22. April 2009)

eins das mit "i" anfängt und mit "ntense" aufhört?!


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2009)

Ja, das neue Extense 0190 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (22. April 2009)

gehe im Juni nach Kanada und werde da erstmal arbeiten und wohl nicht zum Downhill fahren an dem Ort kommen. 2010 sieht das dann besser aus in Vancouver, da gibt es dann auch wieder das passende Rad. Vorher muss ich wohl auf andere Sportarten ausweichen. Und es wird bestimmt ein 2010er modell


----------



## Crak (22. April 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> eins das mit "i" anfängt und mit "ntense" aufhört?!



wenn danach m6 evo kommt


----------



## Dropdead (22. April 2009)

und mir bringst du bitte ein schönes neues DHR mit!


----------



## Crak (22. April 2009)

dann kann ich ja gleich 2 bestellen, wenn die nicht erst iwann 2010 lieferbar sind!


----------



## Dropdead (22. April 2009)

jo, haben sich letztendlich ordentlich verzögert. mal gucken was da geht.


----------



## bobtailoner (22. April 2009)

ich glaub im august kommen die dhr´s


----------



## fabs8 (22. April 2009)

würd dann auch eins nehmen...


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2009)

Laut cycling news hat Turner die Produktion der DHRs leider auf Anfang 2010 verlegt.
Mir egal, mein nächstes Bike heißt Indänsä.


----------



## fatcrobat (22. April 2009)

das is ein L rahmen oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (22. April 2009)

jo


----------



## MoNu (14. Juni 2009)

hier mal nen kleines aber feines update von meinem sunday


----------



## FelixDH (14. Juni 2009)

schön, kommt gut!!
hast du schonmal prbiert die obere schraube in dieses dreieck zu verschieben, dann hättest du bisschen mehr spannung unten und die kette würde etwas höher verlaufen...


----------



## MoNu (14. Juni 2009)

is schön passiert


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Juni 2009)




----------



## Black-Down (18. Juni 2009)

hey leute i hab einen 06er sunday wc und der untere link iss so ausgeklappert obwohl neue lager drin sein sollen...wer kann mir sagen wie ich den link aus dem rahmen bekomme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (18. Juni 2009)

Das dürfte ungefähr dein Problem sein: http://ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3182637&postcount=1899
http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/bikes/sunday/sunday_frame.pdf (vordere Lagerung des unteren Links ist bei dir anders)


----------



## Black-Down (18. Juni 2009)

hm also eigendlich will ich nur wissen wie ich die lagerhülsen rausbekomm und ob es dazu spezielles werkzeug braucht...

danke für nützliche tipps


----------



## MoNu (18. Juni 2009)

du brauchst nur ne spreitzange


----------



## Black-Down (18. Juni 2009)

ahja?nun ich dacht die hülsen die den link halten sind von außen durch die rahmenlager eingepresst....?mach mal nen erklärbär denn ich bin schon watt älter lach


----------



## MoNu (19. Juni 2009)

also ich konnte meine einfach rausziehen ohne großen kraft aufwand.
wie gesagt bei mir ging es mit n er spreizzange. 
anonsten geh doch einfach mal zu deinem rad laden des vertrauens umme ecke.
mache ich auch immer. kleiner neben effekt is das die dann ne gute werbung haben mit meinem sunday in nem normalen radladen^^


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (19. Juni 2009)

Einer bei mir im Laden um die Ecke fragte mich letztens:
Ist das ein Specialized?
Ich: Nein nen Ironhorse Sunday..
Er: Noch nie gehört,das Demo gabs auch mal in der Farbe.

Jaja tiptop informiert


----------



## Black-Down (19. Juni 2009)

hehe..danke ich werd mal versuchen mit ner sprezzange und das mit dem laden umme ecke kann i gleich vergessen
da heißts nur "damit beschäftigen wir uns nicht und abziehwerkzeug haben wir auch nicht"und wenn de mal schnell ne neue speiche reinmachen willst soll ich das bike 2 tage dalassen...das ich nicht lache
einmal mit profis arbeit das wärs!


----------



## MoNu (19. Juni 2009)

So habe mal mein rad geputz und pics getakt

einmal Freak seine löbliche arbeit













und meine eigene arbeit




bitte doch sehr um comments


----------



## Smourock17 (19. Juni 2009)

find ich gut, nicht perfekt aber mit charakter.

geil!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (19. Juni 2009)

Sooo endgeil... jetzt die Lagerabdeckungen,den Dämpferkram in grün eloxieren vllt sogar noch dw und wippe und ich liebe dich 

Schon sehr sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (20. Juni 2009)

ja der dw link kommt auch noch in ner anderen farbe so wie die wippen 
naben kommen auch noch anders


----------



## MoNu (9. Juli 2009)

littel Up:





So neu is:

Shimano Saint Crankset
E.13 LG1
ODI Ruffain MX Griffe
Schwalbe Big Betty 

gewicht is bei 17,5 kg


----------



## Downhill Lucki (12. Juli 2009)

schön! aber die reifen gehen aber mal gar nicht


----------



## Crak (13. Juli 2009)

meine rede


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (13. Juli 2009)

Weil?


----------



## teatimetom (13. Juli 2009)

gefährliches zeug ..


----------



## Lockedup90 (13. Juli 2009)

Finde die sind einfach  zu dick für das Rad. Schadet der gesamt Optik!!


----------



## MoNu (13. Juli 2009)

das rad soll gut fahren und gut aussehen und ich finde die so geil
und grip mäßig finde ich die schwalbe auch recht gut


----------



## bobtailoner (13. Juli 2009)

in 2.35 find ich die reifen auch echt ok!in 2,5 sind die schon mega fett.
ich würde nur den sattel tauschen, der mag mir net gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (13. Juli 2009)

mit dem sattel das wird auch so in etwa passieren wird nur neu bezogen in schlicht schwarz und reifen gibts nur in 2.4


----------



## bobtailoner (13. Juli 2009)

ah yo, hab mich gerad mal voll vertan. hab gedacht wäre mm


----------



## FelixDH (16. Juli 2009)

hier mal meins nochmal, jetzt mit vivid 5.1







kommt noch ein wtb silverado dran und ein e13 kettenblatt

funzt grad nicht, werd ich heut abend nochmal probieren


----------



## fabs8 (16. Juli 2009)

Kann nichts sehen? ...daher übernehm ich mal 






Würd den grünen Schlauch (hinterbau) gegen nen durchsitigen tauschen. Gibts im Teichshop. Ansonst interessant


----------



## FelixDH (16. Juli 2009)

danke fürs posten


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (16. Juli 2009)

sattelstütze nicht schön, sonst schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (16. Juli 2009)

schickes teil wie is denn die gabel so ??


----------



## FelixDH (16. Juli 2009)

joa fährt sich schon nich schlecht, war grad beim service, is halt stabil, dafür schwer, ich glaub von der performance kann sie mit ner boxxer nich mithalten...werd für nächste saison eine anpeilen...


----------



## Ivery (16. Juli 2009)

schick die Gabel zu Akira und sie geht ab wie die Feuerwehr!


----------



## FelixDH (16. Juli 2009)

joa hatte vor sie zu MP zu schicken hab  aber erst so n späten termin bekommen sodass es sich mim bike-urlaub nich mehr ausgeht...


----------



## Smourock17 (17. Juli 2009)

akira is auf manitou spezialisiert.

ab dafür


----------



## fabs8 (17. Juli 2009)

Akira lässt se laufen wie Butter!


----------



## FelixDH (17. Juli 2009)

jo, macht sie aber nicht leichter


----------



## MoNu (17. Juli 2009)

die deemax gefallen mir sehr 
ich suche auch noch welche!


----------



## FelixDH (18. Juli 2009)

sind schwer zu bekommen im moment... hab sie zum glück auch noch sehr billig bekommen...


----------



## liltrialer (21. Juli 2009)

hey kann mir einer sagen wo ich noch nen ironhorse sunday herbekomme? Wie ist das denn nu? wurde ironhorse irgendwie übernommen oder so?
SRY wenn die frage unpassend kommt, wäre euch aber sehr verbunden,danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (21. Juli 2009)

IronHorse wurde nicht übernommen und es gibt sie auch nich mehr.
an nen rahmen kommst denke ich mal nur noch gebraucht dran

nenn mir nen preis


----------



## liltrialer (21. Juli 2009)

mhh ne wenn schon am ende der saison, hatte einen in nem englishen online shop gesehen


----------



## japh (21. Juli 2009)

MoNu schrieb:


> IronHorse wurde nicht übernommen und es gibt sie auch nich mehr.



und was ist dann das ? 

http://dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/north-america/iron-horse-purchased-by-dorel/dirt-1235370.html


----------



## thaper (21. Juli 2009)

das sunday wird es aber trotzdem nicht mehr zu kaufen geben.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (21. Juli 2009)

@monu, du hast den bericht auf der mtb news start seite bestimmt net gelesen oder ?. weil da des steht, als überschrift!    Pacific Cycles (Cannondale, GT, Mongoose kauft Iron Horse)! ich denk schon das es stimmt, naja nix für ungut, man muss net alles wissen.! ride on


----------



## MoNu (21. Juli 2009)

dann habe ich net richtig gelesen


----------



## fabs8 (22. Juli 2009)

trotzdem wird es das Sunday so nichtmehr geben. Wird wohl was neues kommen. Ohne DW-Link.
Kannst aber versuchen über Jim Wlaker in England noch ein neues zu bekommen. Ansonst gebraucht. Im Bikemarkt sind glaub ich 2 WC Rahmen.


----------



## Sam Hill (22. Juli 2009)

Also soviel ich weiss wurde IH übernommen! Wurde bei den MTB-News auch mal berichtet!
Jedoch hat IH das DW-Patent ab 2010 nicht mehr! Sprich du kannst dir dann einen tollen 4-Gelenker von IH kaufen!!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (22. Juli 2009)

Soo hab mal nen gutes Bild vom Rad gemacht 
Paar kleine Updates wie : SDG I-Fly+Stütze und den Element Flatbar

Was noch kommt:
Neue Kefü,andere Pedalen, und evtl ne neue Gabel Boxxer 2010
Titanfedern sind unterwegs mal schaun welche vonner Stärke am bessten passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (22. Juli 2009)

siiiick bin echt gespannt auf die titanfedern


----------



## Sam Hill (22. Juli 2009)

Das Teil ist hammer! Hast du das Bike umlackiert?? Das war doch mal rot, oder??


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (22. Juli 2009)

@ Monu
Ich erst! Wenn die wirklich so extrem leicht sind muss sie einfach rein 

@ SamHill
Jau genau war vorher rot.. habs abbeizen lassen und dann geschliffen und leich anpoliert damits nicht so matt bleibt 

Dank euch


----------



## Sam Hill (22. Juli 2009)

Sieht echt gut aus! Ich vermisse nur deine Carbonschutz vorne am Dämpfer. Dieses Dreieck, wo links und rechts vom Dämpfer dran hattest!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (23. Juli 2009)

Dank dir
die fand ich auch klasse.. sind nur leider zu klein geworden passen nicht mehr da ja der Lack nun fehlt.. vllt kleb ich sie noch rein


----------



## Smourock17 (23. Juli 2009)

sehr geiler Bock!

bin gespannt auf die neue Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (23. Juli 2009)

Toll geworden Dein Gefährt


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (23. Juli 2009)

Dank euch


----------



## fatcrobat (23. Juli 2009)

geile karre mann 
beide daumen hoch


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Juli 2009)

Find das Bike auch schön und die Titanfeder wird noch besser zum Rahmen passen.


----------



## Kayodic (4. August 2009)

So hab's dann auch endlich mal geschafft ein paar Bilder in mein Fotoalbum hochzuladen!!!

06er Sunday Elite mit Boxxer SC Prototyp  !!!





08er Sunday Factory









Mehr Bilder gibt's im Fotoalbum


----------



## fatcrobat (6. August 2009)

ha die gleichen felgen hab ich auch sehr sehr  geil 
daumen hoch


----------



## Lörr (7. August 2009)

ich hab mal ne Frage: ich bin grade dabei meine Dämpferfeder zu wechseln und hab daher gerade versucht den Dämpfer auszubauen. Beim oberen Bolzen hats auch gut funktioniert, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich den Dämpfer aus dem DW Link bekommen soll...
Kann mir da irgendwer von euch weiterhelfen?


----------



## cubebiker (7. August 2009)

Hi,

Die beiden Senkkopfschrauben raus und dann den Dämpferbolzen zur Spreizseite hin austreiben.


----------



## TZR (7. August 2009)

Er hat die alte Version. Da muss man wahrscheinlich nur die Achse rausschieben. (?)


----------



## fatcrobat (7. August 2009)

@kayodic wie hast du das mit den wippen und umlenkhebel gemacht nochmal eloxiert und wenn ja haben die lager und schrauben gepast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (7. August 2009)

hmmm also ich hab da unten keine Senkkopfschrauben, nur Zylinderkopfschrauben. 
Da stell ich mir nur noch die Frage: in welche Richtung muss der Bolzen raus? Oder ist das so wie bei der Wippe dass ich den einfach nur in irgendeine Richtung rausdrücken muss?


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (8. August 2009)

Jep einfach nur seitlich raustreiben, komplett rausziehen und dann Dämpfer in die Hand nehmen, ein bisschen wakeln und nach oben ziehen und schon hast du das gute Stück in der Hand.. wenn du dann von außen die Kappen rausziehst ist der DW Link lose


----------



## Kayodic (9. August 2009)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> @kayodic wie hast du das mit den wippen und umlenkhebel gemacht nochmal eloxiert und wenn ja haben die lager und schrauben gepast




Jup sind eloxiert!
Mit den Lagern gabs an sich keine Probleme, ist ja original auch eloxiert.
Das alte eloxat wurde entfernt und durch grünes ersetzt.Passt alles top, kein Spiel oder ähnliches


----------



## fatcrobat (9. August 2009)

wo hasten das machen lassen


----------



## MoNu (10. August 2009)

so mal wieder was neues bei mir am Rad









TitanFeder 143g


----------



## TZR (10. August 2009)

sieht sehr gebrechlich aus


----------



## MoNu (10. August 2009)

wieso?


----------



## TZR (10. August 2009)

Sehr wenige dünne Windungen, dadurch hohe Beanspruchung. Was ist es denn für eine Feder? Bist du sicher, daß sie für 3" gedacht ist? Oder evtl. eine nur für Renneinsatz.
Meine Nukeproof hat ca. 7 Windungen, deine kaum 5.


----------



## MoNu (10. August 2009)

progressiv  is ne 2,5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (10. August 2009)

Ich würde das lassen. Nur weil der Raum zwischen den Windungen ausreicht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das auch ne Weile hält. Einmal voll eingefedert, ist die Feder wahrscheinlich schon überlastet. Die schreiben ihre Angaben ja nicht zum Spaß drauf.


----------



## MoNu (10. August 2009)

ich habe alles nachgerechnet es passt


----------



## TZR (10. August 2009)

Alles? Was hast du denn raus als Schubspannung im Federdraht bei vollem Hub inkl. Vorspannung? Und von welcher zulässigen Schubspannung gehst du aus?


----------



## Marder (10. August 2009)

hier mal meine antwort zu folgendem foto: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/426116


mhh... ich weiß nicht, ob ich die fahren würde, wenn man den hub weiter nutzen könnte, würde der hersteller die federn doch dann auch liebend gerne noch an dh-ler verkaufen und es offiziel machen

so ein material hat ja schließlich auch eine dehnungsgrenze und ne 2,5er hab ich in meinem morewood mit 216mm einbaumaß bei 54mm/56mm?? hub. [... und da ist ja sogar ne 2,25er bei!!!!]

naja - das ist jetzt meine persönliche logisch hergeleitete meinung. ich hoffe mal, du kannst dich da auf irgendwelche aussagen vom hersteller berufen und es passiert nichts.


----------



## MoNu (10. August 2009)

also war grade mitem rad unterwegs und habe es mal richtig krachen lassen von großen sprüngen/drops etc. 
funktioniert alles.

@ TZR der federweg wird auch komplett genutzt.


----------



## Kayodic (11. August 2009)

@ fatcrobat: Schau mal hier rein!

http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=1008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (11. August 2009)

MoNu schrieb:


> @ TZR der federweg wird auch komplett genutzt.



Bei einer Stahlfeder würde ich dir recht geben, aber so sind das Äpfel und Birnen.


----------



## MoNu (11. August 2009)

sinn? der federweg wird ja denke ich mal gleich genutzt egal ob stahl- oder titanfeder. das is doch wurscht.


----------



## TZR (11. August 2009)

Vereinfacht sieht es bei gleichem Drahtdurchmesser so aus, dass mit kürzerem Draht die Beanspruchung (Schubspannung) zunimmt, da größere Drillung bei gleichem Verdrehwinkel. Nun hast du noch das weniger (bzw. gar nicht) dauerfeste Material, Titan, und dazu noch einen kürzeren Draht als für den Hub vorgesehen.


----------



## MoNu (12. August 2009)

ah so meinst du das verstehe. gut. 
also im mom gehts so wie es is und wenn sie mal kaputt ist ist sie halt kaputt. dann kommt halt ne neue feder


----------



## TZR (12. August 2009)

Ich würde direkt immer eine als Ersatz einpacken. Sofern man nach Federbruch weiterfahren kann.


----------



## Marder (12. August 2009)

mir wär der dämpfer schon zu schade... nicht, dass die kolbenstange abreißt oder sowas


----------



## InSanE888 (13. August 2009)




----------



## Marder (13. August 2009)

yeah - jetzt auch mit flatbar unterwegs...
passt aber auch einfach gut ans sunday 

immer wieder schön anzugucken dein bike


----------



## fatcrobat (14. August 2009)

wie is es denn mit so ner stange fährt sjch das teil besser


----------



## MoNu (14. August 2009)

fährt sich nen ganzes stück besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (14. August 2009)

aber die dellen in der felge sehen häßlich aus


----------



## InSanE888 (14. August 2009)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> wie is es denn mit so ner stange fährt sjch das teil besser



ich finde das sich die 3cm im vergleich zum funn full on schon bemerkbar machen!wenn man auf ne tiefe front steht - sollte man es auf jeden fall ma testen 

downhiller63532 : und?soll ich deshalb neue kaufen?!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. August 2009)

Letzte Woche in Portes Du Solei:


----------



## san_andreas (19. August 2009)

Super Bilder !


----------



## Paiza (23. August 2009)

Sry, find die flat lenker ganz schlimm. In ein Dh Bike gehört ein rise Lenker. Ansonsten sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. August 2009)

Paiza schrieb:


> Sry, find die flat lenker ganz schlimm. In ein Dh Bike gehört ein rise Lenker. Ansonsten sehr schönes Bike




Das ist doch kein flat lenker... Funn Fatboy... guckst Du genau! 

... oder ist bei Dir alles unter 35mm kein Rise Bar?


----------



## MoNu (25. August 2009)

wieso gehört an einen DHler nen Rise Lenker?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. August 2009)

HDR-Bild (High Dynamic Range, man sieht feinste Details und Konturen) von meinem Sunday, aufgenommen an der Gipfelstation Les Crosets, Portes Du Soleil:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/447715

Auf Bild groß klicken!


----------



## MoNu (26. August 2009)

so habe nen paar neue Up´s:





Partlist siehe Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (26. August 2009)

Was mit den grünen Decals abgemacht??


----------



## MoNu (26. August 2009)

sieht so aus oder?


----------



## fabs8 (27. August 2009)

nice


----------



## FelixDH (27. August 2009)

flatbar kommt gut im sunday...is mir bei den andren schon aufgefallen, viell muss ich mir auch einen zulegen man hört ja nur positives davon...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. August 2009)

FelixDH schrieb:


> flatbar kommt gut im sunday...is mir bei den andren schon aufgefallen, viell muss ich mir auch einen zulegen man hört ja nur positives davon...




Ja, und als nächstes rasiern wir uns die Beine und fahren im enganliegenden Skinsuit oder was?

Mir gefällts nicht, ich muss nicht jeden Schmarrn der Industrie mitmachen, 19 oder 25mm Rise ist OK und passt.


----------



## TZR (28. August 2009)

19 mm Rise mit nem niedrigen Vorbau wäre auch dasselbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (28. August 2009)

19mm rise mit niedrigem vorbau is NICHT dasselbe!
es is und bleibt geschmackssache.
@Pyrosteiner: Bitte erstmal testen bevor man sowas sagt
sagen kann man viel.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. August 2009)

Warum muss ich mir das Zeug erst kaufen und testen um zu der Erkenntnis zu kommen das es mir nicht gefällt und ausschaut wie ein CC-Bike??

Ich hab nicht geschrieben das das nicht funktioniert... ich unterscheide zwischen Optik und Funktion.


Warum ist wenig Rise + wenig Vorbauhöhe nicht das selbe wie ein hoher Vorbau mit Flatbar?


----------



## MoNu (28. August 2009)

wer sagt denn was von nem hohen Vorbau?`Ich nicht.
aso CC bike mit Doppelbrückengabel 215mm fw am Hinterbau und 2,4" reifen. sehe ich auch so.
also heißt das jetzt Ironhorse CC Company oder wie?


----------



## Lockedup90 (28. August 2009)

MoNu schrieb:


> sieht so aus oder?




Sry das ich nachgefragt habe!!


----------



## TZR (28. August 2009)

MoNu schrieb:


> 19mm rise mit niedrigem vorbau is NICHT dasselbe!



Aha. Wieviel Unterschied ist es denn deiner Meinung nach gegenüber FUNN mit Flatbar?


----------



## FelixDH (28. August 2009)

ich wollte damit jetzt eigtl nich schon wieder diese diskussion auslösen, den einen gefällts den anderen nich, und es geht ja ach nich immer nur ums optische sondern auch ob es was bringt (viell auch nich für jeden)...


----------



## derotter (28. August 2009)

aber für dich oda


----------



## MoNu (28. August 2009)

bei mir isses die hauptsache ich kann damit besser fahren.
und das tut es auch.
schluß aus ende!

so jetzt zeigt mal so was ihr so neu habt an euren rädern


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. August 2009)

Ein Bild meines Ironhorse Sundays ist nach wie vor hier zu finden:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/447715

Neues hab ich nicht dran weil das alte zur vollsten Zufriedenheit spielt. Das einzige was ich wechsle sind je nach Wetter die Reifen 


@Monu: Hat sich da was am FW getan? Ich weis was von 200 und nicht 215mm hinten.

Zum Lenker sag ich jetzt nix mehr, mein Standpunkt steht und Geschmäcker gibt es verschiedene.

Aber Monu, ich würd dann noch gern Kritik äußern zu Deinem Bike....

Es schaut sehr schön aus aber ein richtiges Black Beauty ist es nur nach Vorbau - und Kettenblattwechsel, auch die Speichennippel wären schwarz schöner. Meiner Meinung nach....


Mit den Reifen habe ich keine so guten Erfahrungen was Kurvengrip betrifft gemacht. Hat zwar nicht weg getan, war aber sehr knapp... Mit nem Minion kann ich schneller rein in die Kurve und es hält.


----------



## MoNu (29. August 2009)

Black Beauty soll es ja nicht werden. 
es fehlen noch die silbernen decals

also ich finde die reifen haben guten grip(kann natürlich auch an unserem Boden liegen) kann man ja nie so genau vergleichen.

mit dem fw bin ich mir grade selber nich sicher hat das sunday nicht 8, was weiß ich " fw hinten? 

hast du irgendwelche probleme mit deinem DW link? Sprich ausgeschlagen oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (29. August 2009)

jep 8" also 200mm
Silberne Decals schon bestellt?

Morgen kommen neue Fotos von meinen .. hab nochn paar Dinge geändert..und endlich hab ich nen vorbau... eig wollte ich keinen integrated.. schaft zu kurz gewesen leider..


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (29. August 2009)

soo..

Neu sind:
Boxxer Race 2010, Titanfeder, Funn Direct Mount Vorbau, Odi Ruffian Griffe, Selfmade Carbon Kefü (leider mit goldenen Schrauben.. hatte noch keine Lust sie schwarz zu machen)


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. August 2009)

MoNu schrieb:


> Black Beauty soll es ja nicht werden.
> es fehlen noch die silbernen decals
> 
> also ich finde die reifen haben guten grip(kann natürlich auch an unserem Boden liegen) kann man ja nie so genau vergleichen.
> ...



Ich bin in der Angelegenheit wohl etwas "schwierig" aber für eine schwarz-silberne Schönheit ist das Bike nicht ausgewogen, da fehlen noch ein paar silberne Schmankerl. Schau Dir doch mal mein Helius DH an und Du wirst evtl. verstehn was ich meine. Das Bike findest in meinen Fotos, Ordner Bikes. Ich bin mir sicher mit silbernen Decals siehts gleich ganz anders aus aber z.B. ein silberner Schnellspanner am Sattelrohr usw. würd noch für ein paar silberne Tupfer sorgen.


Ja, Reifen kommt auf den Boden an...

Federweg bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das das Sunday 200mm hat.

Ich habe Gott sei Dank keine ausgeschlagene Achse am DW-Link. Ich denke ein Vorteil das ich so schlank bin und nur 63 Kilo wiege ist das das Sunday bei mir hält. Das Sunday eines guten Kumpls von mir hat derzeit massig Spiel an der Achse und er weis nicht wo er so eine neue Achse herbekommen soll....



@ Freak: Meinste nicht das die Sattelstellung ein kleines bisschen übertrieben ist?? Oder fährst Du ausnahmslos in Schladming oder Champery?


----------



## TZR (30. August 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> IDas Sunday eines guten Kumpls von mir hat derzeit massig Spiel an der Achse und er weis nicht wo er so eine neue Achse herbekommen soll....



Das Spiel dürfte in erster Linie vom ausgeschlagenen Link kommen. Die Achse drückt sich da rein. Meine ist jetzt mit Loctite eingeklebt.


----------



## MoNu (30. August 2009)

mit der sattel klemme war ich auch schon am überlegen. werde meine warscheinlich auch noch sandstraheln lassen das die so wird wie der vorbau.
das spiel ist bei mir auch der DW link selbst. lasse mir warscheinlich nen neuen fräsen oder ich bohre den auf und mache da einfach buchsen rein


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (30. August 2009)

in ca 2 Wochen trudelt bei mir ne Cnc Maschine rein.. da werde massenweise Teile feddig gemacht


----------



## Ivery (30. August 2009)

Freak<3FR-DH schrieb:


> in ca 2 Wochen trudelt bei mir ne Cnc Maschine rein.. da werde massenweise Teile feddig gemacht



Sehr gut! Endlich ein vernünftiger Ersatzteilhändler.


----------



## MoNu (30. August 2009)

gute idee Ivery


----------



## Pyrosteiner (31. August 2009)

Könnt Ihr mir das bitte genauer erklären wo das Spiel vorkommen soll?

Wie gesagt, bei mir ist Gott sei Dank alles noch im grünen Bereich aber bei nem Kumpl nicht und der meinte zu mir es sei die Hauptlagerachse....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (31. August 2009)

Drück die Kurbel gegen den Hinterbau, dann siehst du es.


----------



## fatcrobat (31. August 2009)

@freak wie schwer is denn das schöne teil


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (31. August 2009)

Ich kanns nicht genau sagen. mit Travis und Stahlfeder wogs 17,6.. somit müsstens jetzt 800gr weniger sein mindestens


----------



## Sam Hill (31. August 2009)

Eine Frage, was machst du eigentlich, wenn du mit dem Kettenblatt irgendwo aufsetzt?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (31. August 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Drück die Kurbel gegen den Hinterbau, dann siehst du es.




Tut mir leid, ich muss grad auf der Leitung sitzen....

Kurbel gegen Hinterbau?? wo festhalten wo drücken??


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (31. August 2009)

@ Sam Hill
Muss mir umbedingt was überlegen.. seit dem die boxxer und die weichere Feder drin ist schramm ich schon ordentlich über den Boden
Hab ich erst seit 1 Woche deswegen wars noch nicht so dramatisch

@ Pyro
seitlich quetschen also kurbel und kettenstrebe aneinander drücken wenn du dann nichts merkst ist alls in butter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. September 2009)

Freak<3FR-DH schrieb:


> @ Pyro
> seitlich quetschen also kurbel und kettenstrebe aneinander drücken wenn du dann nichts merkst ist alls in butter




Ich war jetzt extra nochmal um Mitternacht in der Werkstatt draussen bei meinem Bike.

Ich hab Kettenstrebe und Kurbel mit der Hand umklammert und versucht zusammenzudrücken... nix.
Dann am Pedal zu ziehn und die Kettenstrebe weg zu drücken... nix.
Dann das Bike schräg stellen, Kurbel richtung Kettenstrebe und dann mit dem Fuß drauf... nix.

Was ist denn da bei Euch spürbar?


----------



## TZR (1. September 2009)

Wenn du hin und her rüttelst und nix wackelt oder klappert, haste halt kein Spiel.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (1. September 2009)

Moin,
sorry für meine Unwissenheit. Aber könntet ihr mir sagen, welche Hinterbaubreite ich beim Sunday habe?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Lörr (1. September 2009)

hinten hast du meines wissens eine 150mm Achsbreite 
12 mm Durchmesser glaub ich ^^


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. September 2009)

150/12 ist korrekt.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (2. September 2009)

Servus

könnt ihr mir sagen was die rionhorse 09 team und elite mit katalogausstattung wiegen. Sind ironhorse bikes auch in deutschland erhältlich?
nicht oder?

greez


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. September 2009)

Soweit ich weis ist Ironhorse pleite, die gibts also weltweit nimmer...

Nur noch was bei Händlern im Lager rumgammelt...


----------



## Innsbruuucker (3. September 2009)

habs auch grad im internet gefunden.
Gibts dann gar keine Garantie bzw. Ersatzteile mehr? Hät mir gern eins geholt -.-

greez


----------



## Marder (3. September 2009)

die wurden schon längst wieder aufgekauft, allerdings wird es wie schon lange bekannt keine dw-link-bikes geben... das patent hat jetzt z.b. turner
der ironhorse-vertrieb in england besteht noch und man bekommt von da auch noch aktuelle komplettbikes, rahmen-kits, sowie ersatzteile. allerdings ist meines wissens das team komplettbike bereits ausverkauft, da ein kollege sich letztens noch dafür interessierte 
schnapp dir schnell noch eins, du wirst es nicht bereuen...


----------



## Innsbruuucker (3. September 2009)

http://www.evanscycles.com/categori...e_from=&price_to=&sort=&per_page=20&x=38&y=10

da gibts noch welche.
das team und elite zu guten? preisen.

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (3. September 2009)

Na dann schlag zu!


----------



## TZR (3. September 2009)

http://www.frontlinemag.net/news.php?news_id=802


----------



## Innsbruuucker (3. September 2009)

was wiegt den das elite bzw. das team?

danke greez


----------



## fabs8 (4. September 2009)

gugst Du hier...
http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/bikes/sunday09/


----------



## Marder (4. September 2009)

steht aber leider nichts beim team und elite - das wc wiegt 18,1kg laut angabe


----------



## fabs8 (4. September 2009)

Elite ca. 18,7 Team ca. 18.4 denk ich.... also keins über 19Kg


----------



## Innsbruuucker (4. September 2009)

Ok danke.


----------



## ka_winter2003 (4. September 2009)

das angebot bei evans cycles ist ja der hammer ich habe zugeschlagen und drei weitere leute auch noch ---- wird jetzt mal aufgebaut schön langsam und mein demo wird zum zweitrad


----------



## Innsbruuucker (4. September 2009)

Was isn die Lieferzeit?
hast du nur den rahmen bestellt?
Bräucht ich 16inch oder 17?
bin 1,84m und schirttlänge ~88cm und noch bissl im wachsen. 

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Jonny (4. September 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EV-RMPw9mQ"]YouTube - Ironhorse Sunday test[/ame]


----------



## Great Marvin (5. September 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/458725
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/458723


----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. September 2009)

n'abend,

habe nochmal eine Frage an die Sundayfahrer. Bekommt man noch irgendwo einen Schraubensatz,Achsen(dämpfer),DW Link her?? Meine Schrauben sind Teilweise etwas ausgenudelt!!
Die Lager sind ja kein Problem.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Sam Hill (6. September 2009)

Sind doch alles Normschrauben! Die bekommst du überall her!


----------



## TZR (6. September 2009)

Abmessung nach Norm sind nur die kleinen Senkkopfschrauben. Und die bekommst du nicht in 12.9, nur in 10.9.
(Beim 08er steht 12.9 drauf, beim 09er gar nichts.)


----------



## nomoregears (6. September 2009)

Hallo,

rein interessehalber schaute ich mal in diesen Thread und entdeckte doch tatsächlich (direkt auf Seite 1, Post 4) ein Bike, an dem Syncros-(Factory?) Pedale montiert sind. Ich selber fahre die Factory und Race und habe zumindest mit den erstgenannten üble Erfahrungen (Lagerfresser nach 2.000km) gemacht.

Wurden zwar problemlos umgetauscht, aber auch die Neuen weisen nach 6.500km erhebliche Laufspuren (an der Pedalachse) im Bereich des Nadellagers auf. Nur Pech oder  . . .?!

Gruß, Paule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BananaJoe (6. September 2009)

Hat schon jemand von euch inzwischen Kontakt zu EvansCycles aufgebaut? Bei dem Preis kann man echt nicht wegschauen. 
Und wenn ich mir den Rahmen erstmal hinlege. Nachdem ich schon mit Kreditkarten Missbrach Erfahrung gemacht habe, möchte ich dies eher nicht noch mal...


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (7. September 2009)

moin,

hab eins für nen kollegen bestellt... ist ausgeliefert und sollte heute ankommen


----------



## Innsbruuucker (7. September 2009)

Wann hast du es den bestellt?

greez


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (9. September 2009)

Ersatzteilversorgung sieht im Moment recht gut aus...CNC steht schon hier... brauch noch nen paar gute Fräser und ne gute Spindel dann kanns losgehen.. nächste Woche soll auch noch ne Drehbank eintrudeln


----------



## Ivery (9. September 2009)

So will ich das hören, mein Bike hat dermaßen gelitten diese Saison!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. September 2009)

Ja, PdS hat Spuren hinterlassen.... hab also auch Interesse. Die Hauptachse an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme wär interessant.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (10. September 2009)

Da reihe ich mich auch mit ein


----------



## MoNu (10. September 2009)

bitte nen neuen DW link  und buchsen kann ich mir selbst drehen


----------



## fatcrobat (10. September 2009)

hier mal ein  paar fotos  aus dem kleinen örtchen whistler


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (10. September 2009)

warum hast du die züge so verlegt ?? unten rum siehts doch besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (10. September 2009)

und ohne die sticker sahs auch besser aus


----------



## FR-Jonny (10. September 2009)

potential hats. sattel is aber eher nich so schick und wirkt irgendwie im gesamtbild schmuddelig..


----------



## fatcrobat (11. September 2009)

ok neuer sattel kommt noch und ein anderer lrs  auch und andere kurbeln aber dann bleibt es so mit aufklebern und dem rest 
freerider for life 
und mit den zügen hatte anders nur probleme


----------



## cubebiker (11. September 2009)

Ja die Züge haben sich bei mir auch unten manchmal im Link hübsch zermalen. Toll wenn der Bremsdruckpunkt plötzlich darnieder liegt. Es half aber die Züge innerhalb eines Kunsstoffschlauches zu verlegen.


----------



## fabs8 (11. September 2009)

Kann ich auch nur empfehlen...  1,- der Meter und Deine Probleme sind erledigt. Hab meine aus nem Teichgeschäft.


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (11. September 2009)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Wann hast du es den bestellt?
> 
> greez



moin,

bestellt und bezahlt letzten donnerstag... gestern war's dann da! inkl. welcome package  sollten sich deutsche händler auch mal angewöhnen!

gruss, marduk


----------



## fabs8 (11. September 2009)

BILDERRRRR...


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (11. September 2009)

fehlt noch der karton von crc...


----------



## fabs8 (11. September 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (11. September 2009)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Ja die Züge haben sich bei mir auch unten manchmal im Link hübsch zermalen. Toll wenn der Bremsdruckpunkt plötzlich darnieder liegt. Es half aber die Züge innerhalb eines Kunsstoffschlauches zu verlegen.



Dann bleibt zwar die Leitung ganz, aber der Dreck scheuert immer noch Link oder Rahmen weg. Man muss das schon ganz unterbinden.


----------



## IBKer (11. September 2009)

hab einmal eine frage an euch ironhorse fahrer.

könnte mir einen Ironhorse Sunday Rahmen mit DHX 5.0 von 2008 holen. Würde mich 1900 euro kosten. Ist das ein guter Preis für einen NEUEN 2008er Rahmen?


----------



## TZR (11. September 2009)

Letztes Jahr wärs ok gewesen.


----------



## FR-Jonny (12. September 2009)

Nimm lieber den:
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/iron-horse/sunday-world-2009-frame-ec020121


----------



## TZR (12. September 2009)

Könnt ihr das Zeug nicht mal schnell aufkaufen? Ich ärger mich schwarz, wenn ich das noch länger als verfügbar sehe. Ich hab noch kürzlich bei Wiggle zugeschlagen.


----------



## Trail_Fire (15. September 2009)

moinsen jungens....wie siehts eigentlich damit aus wo habt ihr eure hobel her...ich habe ein angebot im netz gefunden und ich hab kein bock 3500 für ein 09er team zu zahlen...mit boxxer race?????!!???!!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börnd (15. September 2009)

evanscycles hat keine sunday-rahmen mehr 
nur noch das team komplettbike

@FreeT:
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/iron-horse/sunday-team-2009-mountain-bike-ec020118


----------



## ka_winter2003 (16. September 2009)

so mein rahmen ist geliefert worden - hammer inkl. welcome package echt super schnell gegangen - rahmen in 16 zoll passt perfekt 

echt perfektes service

kumpel hat den 17 zoll bestellt und das radl schon fertig aufgebaut mit boxxer wc 2010 e13 weiße mtx felgen und sunline parts ist der hammer ich liefere mal fotos nach


----------



## Lockedup90 (16. September 2009)

ka_winter2003 schrieb:


> so mein rahmen ist geliefert worden - hammer inkl. welcome package echt super schnell gegangen - rahmen in 16 zoll passt perfekt
> 
> echt perfektes service
> 
> kumpel hat den 17 zoll bestellt und das radl schon fertig aufgebaut mit boxxer wc 2010 e13 weiße mtx felgen und sunline parts ist der hammer ich liefere mal fotos nach



Haste auch bei evanscycles bestellt oder was??


----------



## Marder (16. September 2009)

boah... wie viele neue sundays fahren denn dann bald durch die gegend

aber was soll man auch bei dem preis für das geile bike machen


----------



## ka_winter2003 (16. September 2009)

Lockedup90 schrieb:


> Haste auch bei evanscycles bestellt oder was??



ja bei evans - bei dem preis bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig(insgesamt haben wir vier bestellt), obwohl ich ja gar keines gebraucht hätte (ich war ja mit meinem demo sehr glücklich bis jetzt) - aber ich habe mir sagen lassen das der trend eindeutig zu zweit- und dritträder tendiert


----------



## Lockedup90 (16. September 2009)

Darf man fragen was das welcome package beinhaltet??


----------



## ka_winter2003 (16. September 2009)

sicher darfst du fragen so eine grüne mappe mit einem 15 schlüssel ein mini biketool und ein heftchen von evanscycles - frag mich nicht was da drinnen steht ......? war nicht so wichtig war vom anblick des rahmens geblendet


----------



## ka_winter2003 (16. September 2009)

muß noch gesagt werden denn es ist nicht selbstverständlich das bereits ein steuersatz eingeschlagen ist - eine sattelklemme dabei ist und eine steckachse --------------das find ich echt gut


----------



## Marder (16. September 2009)

ka_winter2003 schrieb:


> muß noch gesagt werden denn es ist nicht selbstverständlich das bereits ein steuersatz eingeschlagen ist - eine sattelklemme dabei ist und eine steckachse --------------das find ich echt gut



da darfst du dich bei ironhorse bedanken - die werden so ausgeliefert


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (16. September 2009)

die steckachse gehört zum rahmen, deshalb ist die immer dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (16. September 2009)

das der steuersatz eingeschlagen ist und sattelklemme sowie steckachse dabei sind,sind beim 09er sunday aber schon normal, und ich glaube davor war das auch normal


----------



## ka_winter2003 (17. September 2009)

ist ja auch egal - ich finds einfach gut und freu mich über den rahmen - bin schon gespannt wenn er fertig aufgebaut ist

mein kumpel hat wie ich erzählt habe das pferdchen bereits fertig aufgebaut und war gestern in b - mais und war sehr begeistert


----------



## bobtailoner (17. September 2009)

ja dann mal bilder her!


----------



## MoNu (17. September 2009)

aber flott.


was würdet ihr sagen als alternative zum sunday?


----------



## Crak (17. September 2009)

951


----------



## lonesportler (17. September 2009)

Frage: lohnt es sich noch ein Occasion Sunday Team aus dem Jahr 2006 zu kaufen oder ist das eher zu riskant? Das Bike ist folgendermassen ausgestattet:
-Boxxer Team 2006
-5th Element
-Umbau auf 2007 DW- Link
-Komplette Avid Code 5 Bremsanlage
-Mavic 729 Felgen (ohne Schlag)
-Pedalen Crank Brothers 50:50
-Sram X9 short Schaltwerk mit X 7 Shifter

Ich bin 1.80m gross und der Rahmen wäre ein M, ist das OK?

Danke jetzt schon für Antworten

PS: wie fährt es sich so, bitte kurz und bündig zusammenfassen


----------



## Lockedup90 (18. September 2009)

lonesportler schrieb:


> Ich bin 1.80m gross und der Rahmen wäre ein M, ist das OK?


 
Jop das reicht bin 175cm und habe auch M



lonesportler schrieb:


> PS: wie fährt es sich so, bitte kurz und bündig zusammenfassen


 
einfach geil


----------



## Joe Paluza (18. September 2009)

Das Geht auf jeden Fall ich bin 1,89m und habe einen M...


----------



## Marder (18. September 2009)

waaas... 1,89m und M?? 
ich bin 1,83 und hab auch nen M - aber ich find bei mir geht es nur noch, weil ich gerne kurze bikes fahre.
ich hätte mich sicherlich auch schon für L entscheiden können.
wär ich 2-3cm größer, wärs aber auch 100%ig das L geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (18. September 2009)

auch ich bin fast 190 und hab (meines wissens ) M - geht bei mir super


----------



## Lockedup90 (18. September 2009)

Ist halt Geschmackssache der eine mag es lieber größer der andere kleiner  (nicht flasch verstehen  )


----------



## da_killerk (22. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe Bilder von meinem Update schon woanders gepostet, wollte sie euch aber nicht vorenhalten ;-)

















Gruß da_killerk


----------



## fabs8 (22. September 2009)

Gefällt sehr


----------



## fatcrobat (22. September 2009)

sher geil mit der neuen boxxer und den hopes 
mal so in raum gefragt hat einer von euch erfahrung mit den k9 hülsen gemacht so mit lenkwinkel verstellen und so


----------



## fatcrobat (22. September 2009)

sher geil mit der neuen boxxer und den hopes 
mal so in raum gefragt hat einer von euch erfahrung mit den k9 hülsen gemacht so mit lenkwinkel verstellen und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (23. September 2009)

Von meiner Kleinen und mir...


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (23. September 2009)

sieht nach viiiiel spaß aus  schicke Räder


----------



## FelixDH (5. Oktober 2009)

da passt meins farblich auch dazu


----------



## bioniconbiker (16. Oktober 2009)

so dann hier mal meins:




ist noch nicht 100% so wie ich es haben will. wird noch ein wenig verändert.


----------



## Marder (16. Oktober 2009)

kommt jetzt schon sehr gut


----------



## MoNu (18. Oktober 2009)

so habe jetzt nen 63° lenkwinkel

ich muss sagen es fährt sich noch geiler


----------



## TZR (18. Oktober 2009)

Wieso das? Denk die K9 Dinger sind -2°?
Ist das Tretlager so tief wie es aussieht? Unterhalb der Radachsen?


----------



## MoNu (18. Oktober 2009)

sry habe mich bei tippen vertan sind 63 haste recht.
mit der tiefe habe ich noch net genau geguckt.


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (18. Oktober 2009)

Geiles Sunday, ein anderes bild von der anderen seite und bissl kleineres wäre nicht schlecht. Ausserdem die K9 dinger ist das der Steuersatz wo man flacheren lenkwinkel dadurch erzielen kann??


----------



## fatcrobat (18. Oktober 2009)

@ monu hattest du probleme beim einbau von K9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (18. Oktober 2009)

@ DOWNHILLER4376: ja richtig

@ fatcrobat: nein keine probleme. die obere und unterehülsen muss nur genau in einer flucht sein mehr nicht.
ansonsten genau so wie jeder normale steuersatz auch.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (18. Oktober 2009)

hab mal ne frage, wie funktioniert das mit dem system der k9 hülsen? und kann man die in jedes bike bauen, oder nur in ein sunday? und wieso bekommt man da nen flacheren lenkwinkel? ist fürmich irgendwie unverständlich!.


----------



## MoNu (18. Oktober 2009)

die k9 hülsen gibt es nur für bestimmte Rahmen. Sunday/ bestimmte modelle von Intense
die Hülsen sind könisch gefräst.

ich versuche mal morgen ein foto zumachen, wodrauf man das erkennt.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (18. Oktober 2009)

ok, danke schon mal


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Oktober 2009)

MoNu schrieb:


> so habe jetzt nen 63° lenkwinkel
> 
> ich muss sagen es fährt sich noch geiler



Könntest Du das bitte etwas genauer beschreiben... Danke!

Das mit den Hülsen sehe ich mir auch mal genauer an...


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (19. Oktober 2009)

so siehts aus


----------



## MoNu (19. Oktober 2009)

genau das sind die.

da wo das breite stück is sind die hülsen etwas dicker als auf der gegenseite.


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (19. Oktober 2009)

was ich aber nicht verstehe, wo sind den die lager platziert?? und werden die hülsen in den steuerrohr gepresst oder wie is es??


----------



## MoNu (19. Oktober 2009)

da werden die lager reingelegt.
und die hülsen werden in den rahmen gepresst.

is so halt nen komplett neuer steuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Oktober 2009)

Verstehe ich das richtig... diese K9 Hülsen sind vergleichbar mit einer Reduzierung von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 wobei hier die Reduzierung nicht mittig ist sondern ausserhalb der Mitte. Der Steuersatz wird dann in die Hülse eingepresst.

Die K9 Hülsen muss man somit auch genau nach Angaben einpressen um letzlich auf einen flacheren Lenkwinkel zu kommen.


@ MoNu: Welchen Radstand hast Du denn mit den Hülsen jetzt? Was kosten diese Hülsen? Wo zu kaufen?


----------



## MoNu (19. Oktober 2009)

zu kaufen direkt bei k9 industries rad stand muss ich mal messen. habe ja ein M rahmen.
gekostet hat es mich knapp 170 euro.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Oktober 2009)

MoNu schrieb:


> zu kaufen direkt bei k9 industries rad stand muss ich mal messen. habe ja ein M rahmen.
> gekostet hat es mich knapp 170 euro.



Ohoh, nicht gerade günstig.

Ich hab auch nen M Frame, gleiche Gabel usw.... bitte miss den Radstand mal ab und wenn Du noch ein Frontpic machen könntest vom Steuerrohrbereich mit den beiden Gabelbrücken dann schließ ich Dich in mein Abendgebet mit ein...


----------



## TZR (20. Oktober 2009)

Mit ner alten Boxxer würde ich mir das mit den 63° gut überlegen.
Übrigens sind die 1° Dinger auch viel günstiger.


----------



## MoNu (20. Oktober 2009)

ich hoffe du erkennst auf dem bild was du suchst.

der radstand liegt grob gemessen bei 1201mm.

PS: das IH zeichen is schief da dürft ihr euch nich nach richten


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (21. Oktober 2009)

dürfte mit dem radstand ziemlich laufruhig sein, und wie ist es jetzt mit der wendigkeit des Bikes ??
und die tretlager höhe wird mich noch interessiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (21. Oktober 2009)

zum vergleich, hab ich mal den radstand bei mir gemessen - sind beim M rahmen 1162-1163mm
falls es noch jemanden interessiert 

sind also fast 40mm, was ich echt schon ne menge finde...

laut der ironhorse-seite sind es aber nur 45,25 inch,was wiederum 1149mm sind
(verbaut sind bei mir noch die original e.13 reduzierhülsen und der darin integrierte cane creek steuersatz und die brücken der boxxer sind recht mittig angebracht, sprich nach oben sind noch 5mm platz)


----------



## MoNu (21. Oktober 2009)

mein maß is jetzt nur grob gemessen.
laufruhig auf jedenfall wenig isses auch noch und da tretlager is etwas tiefer gekommen.


----------



## fabs8 (21. Oktober 2009)

Trettlager tiefer find ich jetzt nicht so toll... ist doch eh schon recht tief... wenn ich mir vorstelle wie oft ich jetzt schon mit den Pedalen/ Kurben u. Kefü aufschlag. Aber den Radstand find ich jetzt wiederum positiv...


----------



## MoNu (21. Oktober 2009)

also wenn man weiß wie man mit dem tiefen tretlager fahren muss klappt das sehr gut


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Infos und Bild.


Die Bauhöhe ist soweit ich erkennen kann vergleichbar mit den Originalteilen. Ein Radstand von 1,20 ist schon sehr viel...

Ich muss mal nen Freund von mir fragen der hat einen Sunday Teamrahmen in Größe M allerdings mit einem schrägeren Steuerrohr. Dadurch ergibt sich bereits mit Standarthülsen und Steuersatz ein deutlich flacherer Lenkwinkel wie bei meinem Sunday und er ist davon begeistert.

Mit meinem Sunday kann er angeblich "nicht fahren" ....


----------



## cubebiker (22. Oktober 2009)

Man muss ja nicht gleich -2° reduzieren. Ich habe diese Hülse in meinem 951 Klick und da gibt es zurzeit eine mit -1° für das Sunday und alle Rahmen mit 5" langem Steuerrohr


----------



## der freed (22. Oktober 2009)

so mein rahmen is jetz auch da  wird bis zum anfang nächsten jahres aufgebaut!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/495703


----------



## fabs8 (22. Oktober 2009)

ich übernehm mal...

Solang könnt ich nicht warten


----------



## Big Air 1 (23. Oktober 2009)

Serh schick die ganzen sundays hier!
Bin seit einer halben Stunde nun auch glücklicher besitzer eines Sunday Rahmens...
Jetzt beginnt der aufbau über den WInter


----------



## Lockedup90 (25. Oktober 2009)

So dann hier mal meins:
Neue Titanfeder von Nuke Proof
neues Hinterrad Hope Pro2 mit Ex721 auf Messerspeichen 

Momentanes Gewicht liegt bei 17,98kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. Oktober 2009)

Nice !


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (25. Oktober 2009)

Pervers Geiles geschoss  das Sunday


----------



## Börnd (25. Oktober 2009)

Lockedup90 schrieb:


> So dann hier mal meins:
> Neue Titanfeder von Nuke Proof
> neues Hinterrad Hope Pro2 mit Ex721 auf Messerspeichen
> 
> Momentanes Gewicht liegt bei 17,98kg



sieht gut aus, aber warum ist das noch so schwer?


----------



## Marder (25. Oktober 2009)

warum schwer??
geht doch voll klar - an sowas wie kurbeln oder gabeln ist noch gewicht zu holen, aber ob sich das wirklich lohnt 

wo wir aber gerade mal dabei sind - meins ist die letzten wochen auch 600gr leichter geworden
thomson sattelstütze - e.13 carbongrundplatte - laufradsatz hope/721







und noch der text von unter dem bild:

meine pedalen wiegen halt 560gr - da sind locker 200gr zu machen
-> aber die sind einfach zu gut
neue kurbel bringt wahrscheinlich nochmal 200gr
neue kassette die ich hier liegen hab bringt 50gr
doofe e.13 reduzierhülsen wiegen alleine schon 75gr - werden rausgehauen, wenn der steuersatz durchgelutscht ist
der dreck am unterrohr müsste natürlich auch noch ab 
und dann könnte man noch sowas wie auf luftgabel umbauen und titanfeder in betracht ziehen

mich würd mal interessieren, wie schwer der rahmen eigentlich ist

aber wird jetzt erstmal so gefahren - bin vollst zufrieden


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. Oktober 2009)

Marder schrieb:


> der dreck am unterrohr müsste natürlich auch noch ab




Das ist das billigste um Gewicht zu sparen... mein Sunday hat nach den heutigen Verhältnissen sicher auch über 19 Kilo.

Hat aber auch so schwer heute viel Spass gemacht im Bikepark. Nur der Rollwiderstand der Wetscreams war etwas hinderlich...


----------



## TZR (26. Oktober 2009)

Börnd schrieb:


> sieht gut aus, aber warum ist das noch so schwer?



Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, weil es eher nach 17 als nach 18 kg aussieht. Aber es ist der schwerere Rohrsatz. Der Rest muss dann wohl von den Schläuchen kommen.


----------



## Lockedup90 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja hab mich auch nen bisschen geärgert, dass es noch so relativ schwer ist. Normalerweise, wäre es noch nen bisschen schwerer, weil habe die Swamthings drauf gehabt als ich es gewogen habe. Die sind noch nen bisschen leichter als die Minions, die habe ich normalerweise drauf. 
Ne Schläuche kann net sein habe vorne und hinten AV 13 drine.

Wo echt noch nen bisschen raus zu hohlen ist, ist die Gabel. Aber das ist mir egal die muss erstmal drine bleiben.


----------



## Beckumer (7. November 2009)

Kann man eigentlich noch bei einem Shop die Ironhorseframes erwerben oder muss man auf gebrauchte warten?


----------



## ka_winter2003 (7. November 2009)

so habe heute mein sunday fertig gestellt: 

sunday wc 09 small
boxxer team
holzfeller direct mount
e13 steuersatz
vivid 5.1
bontrager king earl auf hope pro II
maxxis minon
avid elixir
bontrager sattel
sram x9 schaltwerk, shifter und kette
e 13 lg 1
holzfeller kurbel
spike 777 lenker
ergon griffe
sattelstütze chrom ------noname aber leicht
straitline pedale

gewicht: 17,6 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Jonny (7. November 2009)

Geht, aber bisschen arg bunt. Die Griffe und Pedale sind auf jeden Fall zu viel des guten. Und evtl. nen flacheren Sattel..
Meins werd ich in kürze auch mal offenbaren.


----------



## fabs8 (7. November 2009)

Bitte mach alles weisse schwarz! Nimms mir nicht böse aber so sieht es exrem verunstalltet aus... Das schöne Sunday


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. November 2009)

Grüne Griffe, goldene Bremsen, blaue Pedale und Naben, weisse Gabel, Pedale....

Wie wenn ein Maler seine gesamten Farbreste in einen Kübel schüttet. Der kann dann aber wenigstens umrühren 

Den Frame kann man sehr schön aufbauen aber davon hast Du meiner Meinung nicht gebrauch gemacht. Sorry.


----------



## Lockedup90 (7. November 2009)

Ja bisschen zu viel Farben. Also Gabel passt aufjedenfall. Aber definitiv nen anderer Sattel / Griffe und eventuell auch Lenker!! Und das Blau mag mir auch nicht so richtig gefallen


----------



## MoNu (7. November 2009)

ich finds einfach nur hässlich sry aber is so


----------



## Bettini (7. November 2009)

super günstige teile für eure Räder habe ich bei High cycles gesehen. Lohnt sich. 
www.high-cycles.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka_winter2003 (7. November 2009)

ja da hab ja nochmal glück gehabt das es meins ist und nicht deins 

aber ich mags halt bunt  und nicht monoton - geschmäcker sind halt verschieden


----------



## MoNu (7. November 2009)

das stimmt schon mit den geschmäckern.
aber meins wird im mom nen bissel überarbeitet


----------



## Lockedup90 (7. November 2009)

Bettini schrieb:


> super günstige teile für eure Räder habe ich bei High cycles gesehen. Lohnt sich.
> www.high-cycles.de




und was genau??


----------



## TZR (7. November 2009)

Hoffentlich Sunday-Ersatzteile.


----------



## Ivery (7. November 2009)

Bettini schrieb:


> super günstige teile für eure Räder habe ich bei High cycles gesehen. Lohnt sich.
> www.high-cycles.de



Super günstig ist was anderes


----------



## franzam (7. November 2009)

Mein Neues:


----------



## nic93 (7. November 2009)

09er Sunday Team, original bis auf Bremsen, Shifter und Pedale.


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (7. November 2009)

beim 08er Team noch ne Ti-Feder, dann is er sehr fein


----------



## Marder (7. November 2009)

ist nen 09er 

das 08er war weiß *klugscheiß*


hast du es zufällig mal gewogen?? müsste knapp über 19kg wiegen, wenn ich mir meins jetzt mit den geänderten teile angucke


----------



## Lockedup90 (8. November 2009)

nic93 schrieb:


> 08er Sunday Team, original bis auf Bremsen, Shifter und Pedale.



Ist nen 09er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nic93 (8. November 2009)

Lockedup90 schrieb:


> Ist nen 09er


 
Jo stimmt, hab mich verschrieben, ihr habt ja recht.

Marder: Habs noch nicht gewogen, so nach gefühl könnts aber hinkommen.


----------



## MoNu (9. November 2009)

so kleiner zwischenstand.
farben wirken leider nicht so wie in echt-.-


----------



## Crak (9. November 2009)

beste Farbwahl!


----------



## MoNu (9. November 2009)

black and raw *love it*


----------



## MoNu (12. November 2009)

new stuff


----------



## der freed (12. November 2009)

huuui sehr schön   
schön schlicht


----------



## XhannedgeX (12. November 2009)

ich hab jetz auch eins


----------



## TZR (12. November 2009)

Gefällt mir gut. Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## XhannedgeX (12. November 2009)

16,2 kg mit 2ply wetscream´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (12. November 2009)

Cool. Was ist das fürn Rahmen? Sieht alt aus von den Decals her, aber wohl neuere 22er Verschraubung am Link.


----------



## XhannedgeX (12. November 2009)

istn 2008er Factory frame aus Usa , gekauft bei randall scott ( http://www.rscycle.com/Iron-Horse-Sunday-Factory-Frame-Kit-Freeride-Downhill_2) ... aufn bild ist der untere link silber,in echt ist er gift-grün.ob der jez neu ist oder nicht kann ich dir nicht sagen,hab die entwicklung nicht wirklich verfolgt.


----------



## TZR (12. November 2009)

Komisch. Grüner Link und die Verschraubung ist normal beim 08er Factory. Das ist aber eigentlich noch ein 07er Link, da er noch nicht für Vivid ausgefräst ist. Schriftzüge sind normalerweise anders beim 08er, dein Design ist eher 06 oder so, und der obere Link wäre sonst silber. Aber keine Bange, du hast den leichteren Hauptrahmen, sonst wäre das Gewicht nicht drinnen.

08er Factory sieht normalerweise so aus: http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/images/bikes/photos/sundayframe-0.jpg


----------



## fabs8 (12. November 2009)

Top Gefährt hast Dir da zu gelegt


----------



## japh (12. November 2009)

.


----------



## InSanE888 (12. November 2009)

MoNu schrieb:


>





XhannedgeX schrieb:


>



beide super <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XhannedgeX (12. November 2009)

mh,ja ich seh grad , dass auf der seite auch kein Jahrgang steht,dachte aber dass ich mal 2008 gelesen hab . naja ist recht egal.war günstig und istn factory frame . hat sich in den jahren was geändert.bis auf den link dass man vivids fahren kann ?! performance mäßig, mein ich.

@ insane888  deins ist aber auch verdammt heiß !


----------



## InSanE888 (12. November 2009)

wird das erste rad das ich 2jahre fahre 

element gegen 6pack getauscht.




(denkt euch den vogel daneben weg^^)


----------



## wolfusion (12. November 2009)

hier mal mein Stiegl Bomber:


----------



## TZR (12. November 2009)

XhannedgeX schrieb:


> hat sich in den jahren was geändert.bis auf den link dass man vivids fahren kann ?! performance mäßig, mein ich.



Bzgl. Hardware bist du anscheinend aufm neuesten Stand. Abgesehen vom grünen Link, aber das ist normal für 08 Factory.


----------



## LaiNico (12. November 2009)

InSanE888 schrieb:


> element gegen 6pack getauscht.


und warum?


InSanE888 schrieb:


> wird das erste rad das ich 2jahre fahre


spricht bei dir für sich


----------



## Marder (12. November 2009)

alles sehr schöne bikes


----------



## InSanE888 (13. November 2009)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> und warum?



5° statt 9° backsweep und breiter


----------



## FR-Jonny (13. November 2009)

@InSanE888: Was wiegts denn? Sieht top aus! Warst du mit dem Lenker unzufrieden?
"Stiegl Bomber" bis auf Details auch schick!


----------



## InSanE888 (13. November 2009)

was es wiegt kann ich dir gar nich genau sagen...hatte es im urlaub ma dreckig an einer waage - lag bei 17,3 oderso?!

war mit dem element nich wirklich unzufrieden.
der 6pack liegt aber besser in der hand!
in der schweiz hat mir aber keiner der beiden lenker getaugt.
wenn s zuuu steil wird...schmerzen irgendwann die hände!


----------



## Ironhorse-Rider (13. November 2009)

Habe ein 07er  Sunday ,das beste Bike dasich jeh gefahren binfile:///C:/Dokumente%20und%20Einstellungen/Lucas%20Paulus/Desktop/mein%20bike.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XhannedgeX (13. November 2009)

so klappt das aber nicht.musst das bild erstmal wo hochladen,zb im fotoalbum hier im forum!

@insane: und was meinst du woran das lag,am fehlenden rise oder am backsweep?
bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich mir mal n flatbar ranschrauben soll . optisch ists nicht so wirklich mein fall und bisher kam ich mit dem syntace ganz gut zurecht. der neue sunline wär da wahrscheinlich ne gute alternative


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (13. November 2009)

XhannedgeX schrieb:


> ich hab jetz auch eins


Top Bike  was ist das fürn Lenker ?


----------



## FR-Jonny (13. November 2009)

ist ein syntace vector lowrider 740 laut seiner bildunterschrift


----------



## XhannedgeX (14. November 2009)

jop genau,der normale lowrider mit verbreiterung . fahr ich jez solange bis die neuen breiten rauskommen


----------



## MoNu (14. November 2009)

It´s Done


----------



## Downhill Lucki (14. November 2009)

n1


----------



## san_andreas (14. November 2009)

Top !


----------



## Crak (14. November 2009)

sehr geil man! nur noch sticker von den felgen, naben, rahmendecals, ti spring und die sachen die ich dir noch besorge! Dann ist es PERFEKT!!!!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (14. November 2009)

Super schick.. noch die Sachen die Greg. angeschrieben hat. Dann echt klasse!
Seit wann hast die Saints?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (15. November 2009)

sticker kommen von den felgen wenn die naben da sind. rahmen decals sollten jetzt die woche kommen. ti-spring kommt auch noch und die sachen die du halt dann mitbringst

saint habe ich seit 1 1/2 wochen.


----------



## Börnd (15. November 2009)

ich finds perfekt so wie es ist


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (15. November 2009)

Hat evtl. jemand interesse an meinem Sunday?
Dann kurze Mail schreiben.

Ciao
Wolf


----------



## MoNu (16. November 2009)

so nun fehlen noch die Pro 2


----------



## Ivery (16. November 2009)

Ansich hübsch, finde nur die goldene KMC und die schrauben von der E.13 stören.


----------



## MoNu (16. November 2009)

passt aber zu den einstellschrauben von den saints


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (16. November 2009)

finde ich mal riiiiiichtig geil! und genau die perfekten decals! KMC ist ne super kette egal ob gold oder nicht...


----------



## Smourock17 (18. November 2009)

Als es noch Schwarz/Grün war, war´s besser.


----------



## teatimetom (18. November 2009)

früher war alles besser


----------



## MoNu (22. November 2009)

HI wenn jemand intresse an meinem Sunday Frame hat soll er sich doch melden


----------



## InSanE888 (22. November 2009)

tzzz

edit. ich nehm bolzen.link.wippen


----------



## Crak (22. November 2009)

doch schon so schnell?


----------



## MoNu (23. November 2009)

yeah 
wenn ich den frame los werde kommt was recht schickes und recht leichtes mitem rc4 und sowas allem


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (23. November 2009)

kannst schon verraten was kommt??


----------



## Downhill Lucki (23. November 2009)

is doch ganz klar: tippe mal n mondraker oder evtl n lapierre...


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (23. November 2009)

ich denke und tippe auf 951


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (23. November 2009)

und ich weis es


----------



## Ivery (23. November 2009)

nen Wilson was ein sehr schlechter Ersatz ist meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## XhannedgeX (23. November 2009)

Freak<3FR-DH schrieb:


> und ich weis es



verrückte sache 

btw. wie stehen die entwicklungen bzgl. spitzschutz evo ?!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (23. November 2009)

Ach die CNC kommt! Bau mir grad was frisches auf und dann musses endlich losgehen! 
Und was noch viel besser ist ich kehre zum Sunday zurück..


----------



## MoNu (23. November 2009)

wer sagt den wilson?


----------



## Marder (24. November 2009)

Freak<3FR-DH schrieb:


> Ach die CNC kommt! Bau mir grad was frisches auf und dann musses endlich losgehen!
> Und was noch viel besser ist ich kehre zum Sunday zurück..




wie - yeti geht nicht klar??
was passt dir denn nicht, wenn man fragen darf  wäre auch eins meiner in zukunft näheren möglichen bikes. hätte es natürlich erstmal irgendwo probefahren müssen. aber so an sich find ich es eigentlich recht schick...


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (24. November 2009)

Schick isses kla...
Mir passt es einach nicht,wirkt so aufgebockt und Seitensteifigkeit ist auch nie das Gelbe vom Ei. Ersatzteilpreise zum umfallen.. einfach nich mein Ding


----------



## Ivery (24. November 2009)

MoNu schrieb:


> wer sagt den wilson?





MoNu schrieb:


> HI Leute
> 
> also ich habe auch intresse an einem 2010er wilson.
> nun meine frage:
> ...



Sorry wenn ich da was falsch verstanden habe!


----------



## MoNu (24. November 2009)

darf man sich nochnichmal Infos holen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Jonny (28. November 2009)

Meins ist heute bis auf Kleinigkeiten soweit fertig geworden!
Werd bei Gelegenheit mal Bilder hochladen!


----------



## japh (28. November 2009)

ich hab auch son sunday


----------



## SundayR1D3R (29. November 2009)

wie krieg ich hier nen schönes großes bild rein???noch größer!!!






bald fertig wenn meine neuen Felgen da sind,noch ca.7tage warten
dann gibts noch nen richtig schickes pic!!!


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (29. November 2009)

schick schick viel spaß beim aufbauen und später beim fahren natürlich


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (29. November 2009)

nur schwarze Casting von der Gabel wäre viel besser


----------



## FR-Jonny (29. November 2009)

Bis auf Kleinigkeiten soweit erstal fertig. Wer Interesse an einer hohen Brücke hat und Tauschen will darf sich gerne melden. Der Vorbau steht auch zum Verkauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (29. November 2009)

Gefällt mir wirklich gut und sieht man so auch nicht wirklich oft!


----------



## bobtailoner (29. November 2009)

hey, das rote ist mal echt schick. die farbe kommt echt gut!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (29. November 2009)

hast du vor mit deinem bike schlafen zu gehen?
hab noch keinen gesehen, der sein bike auf sein bett gestellt hat! grins

btw: geiles rad!


----------



## san_andreas (29. November 2009)

Das mit der roten Boxxer taugt mir und das rote auch. Nice !
Das Sunday ist einfach immer noch ein sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (30. November 2009)

das schönste was es je gab!!!

suche unteres Boxxer WC Casting black. und woher krieg ich ne Obtainium 300*3.0Feder?


----------



## Ivery (30. November 2009)

hier bestellen: http://www.obtainiumperformanceproducts.com/ und ordentlich schleifen auf den Tisch legen. Dann hast du auch ne Obtainium.





ist aber ne 325er!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (30. November 2009)

was wiegt die feder gleich nochmal?


----------



## teatimetom (30. November 2009)

ich sag mal für ne 3.0 x 300 feder : 339 
aus dem bauch heraus, aber nix oBtanium , sondern anderer hersteller. 

 ist die Obtanium leichter oder wie äussert sich hier der mehrpreis zu anderen federn ?


----------



## SundayR1D3R (30. November 2009)

warum ordentlich schleifen hinlegen 270.-dollar sind bloß 179.-euro, ne nuke proof kostet ca.240.-euro. Und die liefern auch direkt aus den u.s.a nach DE???


----------



## teatimetom (30. November 2009)

chainreaction -> nukeproof 180 . ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2009)

Was ist das für eine Dämpferlänge auf dem Bild ? 241mm ?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (30. November 2009)

die obtainium müsste deutlich leichter sein...tipp mal so auf knapp über 200g


----------



## Ivery (30. November 2009)

Ja ist 241mm Dämpferlänge. Die Obtainium ist um einiges leichter als eine Nukeproof.

@ Shadow: Da kommen noch 19 % Mehrwertsteuer + Zollgebühren + Versand dazu. 

Genau kann ich dir es aber nicht sagen, weil ich meine nicht daher habe.
I


----------



## Marder (30. November 2009)

jeweils plus dem hier bei vivid






und das kommt beim fox drauf


----------



## TZR (30. November 2009)

Dann ist der Vivid aber ganz schön leicht, wenn es 679 g mit 325er Feder werden. Zumindest unter 400 g ohne Feder.


----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2009)

Kommt mir auch so vor...oder die Waage ist halt defekt.


----------



## Marder (30. November 2009)

hab da nochmal was zur obtainium im vergleich zu ner rcs gefunden:

"After comparing two 400 pound, 3.0 stroke-titanium coil springs, one being a Marzocchi Ti coil spring, apparently made by RCS, and the other being an Obtainium, it was clear that the Obtainium spring was superior. Both springs were used for the same application, yet the *Obtainium spring was 90 grams lighter* (including performance adapters)âthis is an excellent comparison between two different grades of titanium, the Obtainium spring being the better choice. I guess the Marzocchi Ti coil spring uses a Ti 6-4 compound, making it heavier in this application."


----------



## TZR (30. November 2009)

Mein Vivid wiegt 489 g (alles außer Feder, nicht ganz sauber).


----------



## Ivery (30. November 2009)

Das ist ein Blackboxvivid vom Sam. Gewicht ist ziemlich genau. Bei Bedarf kann ich auch ne Tüte Milch mal auf die Waage stellen h3h3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (30. November 2009)

standard DHX ist leichter  398 

Obtanium: ok, das rechtfertigt den preisunterschied schon wieder. 
260 -330 = 70 gramm weniger.


Aber andere sache :
haben die obt weniger windungen als normale Titanfedern (wg haltbarkeit) ?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (30. November 2009)

haben eine weniger und hab noch nix gehört, dass sie kaputt gehen.
sind ja auch für 241er dämpfer freigegeben!


----------



## Ivery (30. November 2009)

Sehr richtig Lucki!


----------



## Marder (30. November 2009)

hat jemand von euch schonmal erfahrungen mit manitoufedern im dhx gemacht??

ich hab da schonmal 2 kommentare hier im forum gefunden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2317576&postcount=5
und weiter unten...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2317721&postcount=9

und dann noch das hier:
"manitou had diff springs but then started to just buy RCS ones thay were heavyer then the manitou ones.." (welche ja auch von toxoholics angeboten werden!)

ab beitrag 7/8 auch recht interessant - http://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=91895


----------



## TZR (30. November 2009)

Hab mal ne Manitou-Stahlfeder getestet. Die saß etwas lockerer als die originale. Aber das tut eine Nukeproof Ti-Feder auch und das nimmt man da ja auch in Kauf.
Kann das sein, dass Fox 35 mm ID hat und die anderen 36? Habs jetzt nicht nachgemessen.


----------



## teatimetom (30. November 2009)

1.37 ist "eigentlich" das standard maß
 (ausser vivid , avalanche , romic, diese 1.5 ")

wobei meine fremdfeder auf dem dhx etwas locker sitzt. aber nix schleift.... 
ne 1.5(obtanium z.b.) er mit spacern wird da sehr sehr sehr eng... oder es macht dir die bottom out schraube passend 

danke für die ausführungen zur obtanium...passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (3. Dezember 2009)

so ich sage dann mal goodbye zu Ironhorse


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (3. Dezember 2009)

verkauft???


----------



## Crak (3. Dezember 2009)

MoNu schrieb:


> so ich sage dann mal goodbye zu Ironhorse



habe ich schon länger


----------



## pinksunday (4. Dezember 2009)

Die neue looks van mein Sunday. Die Farbe ist Bright pink.


----------



## Crak (4. Dezember 2009)

schick


----------



## der freed (4. Dezember 2009)

hui gefällt, mal was anderes!


----------



## XhannedgeX (4. Dezember 2009)

ziemlich geil ! <3


----------



## InSanE888 (5. Dezember 2009)

rockt roy!


----------



## ka_winter2003 (5. Dezember 2009)

find ich ja echt gelungen - respekt


 ich hoffe du kombinierts dein radl nicht mit dem neuen troy lee gp air in gelb/PINK


----------



## Crak (5. Dezember 2009)

würde ich machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (5. Dezember 2009)

Crak schrieb:


> würde ich machen



ich auch


----------



## Downhill Lucki (9. Dezember 2009)

pinksunday schrieb:


> Die neue looks van mein Sunday. Die Farbe ist Bright pink.



sieht geil aus! haste vom hill abgekuckt oder?


----------



## InSanE888 (9. Dezember 2009)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> haste vom hill abgekuckt oder?



omg


----------



## teatimetom (9. Dezember 2009)

f vergessen insane


----------



## MoNu (9. Dezember 2009)

so ich muss euch enteuschen.....
ich bleibe doch beim Sunday.

gab ein paar probleme mit meinem " neuen" rahmen darum fahre ich mein sunday doch weiter. 
vllt. will das schicksal es so


----------



## pinksunday (9. Dezember 2009)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> sieht geil aus! haste vom hill abgekuckt oder?




Nah, Hill hat das von mir ubernommen.


----------



## fabs8 (9. Dezember 2009)

@MoNu: Gute Entscheidung


----------



## MoNu (9. Dezember 2009)

kommen somit auch gleich ein paar neue sachen ans rad^^


----------



## Downhill Lucki (9. Dezember 2009)

@insane888: http://www.sicklines.com/news-images/sam_hill_2008_sunday_1s.jpg
sieht aber trotzdem porno aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (11. Dezember 2009)

so hier is jetzt mein sunday mit Hope Pro 2 und 16,9KG


----------



## der freed (11. Dezember 2009)

sieht gar nicht so leicht aus das gute stück! aber gefällt 
mein rahmen liegt zerlegt im zimmer, brauch noch ein neuen lagersatz!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (11. Dezember 2009)

sieht schon leicht aus und die reifen machens halt gleich nochmal 400g leichter. die wiegen nur so um die 1050g!


----------



## MoNu (11. Dezember 2009)

bald kommt noch eine titan feder und irgendwann danach twenty six pedale und vorbau.
nochmal ca.300gr weg


----------



## teatimetom (11. Dezember 2009)

er scheisst sich nix und fährt die saint


----------



## SundayR1D3R (15. Dezember 2009)

Soo, erst ma fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (15. Dezember 2009)

Casting schwarz wär fein...


----------



## SundayR1D3R (15. Dezember 2009)

ja wär fein! haste eins? aber soo wie's steht is glaub ich auch ganz fein!


----------



## fabs8 (15. Dezember 2009)

Leider nein... aber Sahne ist es selbstverständlich


----------



## Ivery (15. Dezember 2009)

Shadow wie lange sollen die Felgen halten?


----------



## SundayR1D3R (15. Dezember 2009)

Ivery solang wie sie haltendie vordere hab ich aus mein alten Kona die ist schon über nen jahr alt, hat zwar schon nen paar kleine delchen aber läuft noch rund, und was die schon alles durch hat, glaubst bestimmt garnet was die halten"wenn mann sauber fährt", hab schon nen paar 6.1FR gehabt, halten meiner meinung nach nicht viel mehr als die. stehen hier schon drei komplett kaputte ringe von rum aber bloß eine zerstörte ex5.1. außerdem kommt eh die neue version von den 5.1 rein die EX500 bzw.EX1750 laufradsatz die sollen ein wenig härter sein.
zur info für die dies nicht wissen die neueEX500 bzw.altEX5.1 felge ist die gleiche Felge wie die im 1750 laufradsatz......


----------



## Ivery (15. Dezember 2009)

Dann musst du wohl besonders sauber fahren  . Habe noch die weißen 1750 Naben da spricht nix dagegen halten halten und halten und sind schön leicht aber DT Felgen kommen mir nicht mehr so schnell an das Rad. Was ich da alles mit erlebt habe da kommen einem die Tränen. Schau dir einfach mal von den Pros. z.B. Peat oder Hill die 1750er Laufradsätze an. Wenn die nicht alle paar Läufe neue hätten kämen aud der Nabe den Berg runter. Da kannste auch gleich ein Stück Margarine einspeichen. 

Cheers


----------



## SundayR1D3R (15. Dezember 2009)

die Naben wilste nicht zufällig loswerden? hey suche zufällig auch nen schwarzes Boxxer WC casting, wie lang suchst den schon und bekommt man sowas nicht bei Sram Sportimport etc.?und was würd das da kosten? achso zu den felgen nochma mußt halt schon nen bisl mehr luft drauf machen min2,5 - ....bar ,is auch schon klar das dat nicht die hardcore felge ist,is halt schön leicht und wenn'se nen jahr halten is doch ok bin halt nicht soo der mavic fan und sonst bleibt jaa kaum noch was über an felgen wahl naja viell. die ZTR Flow aber keine erfahrungen damit.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Dezember 2009)

@ Shadow: Schönes Bike... ist das einer der Frames die es in England nagelneu für unter 1200 Euro inkl. Dämpfer gab?

Ich saß damals auch am Rechner und war nahe dran mir einen zu kaufen.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (15. Dezember 2009)

Nein für unter 1200.- währe schön gewesen, noch ca.350.- kannst draufrechnen. wenn du den für unter 1200.-bekommen hättest warum hast dir dann keinen geholt da hätte ich mich aber geärgert.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Dezember 2009)

die 1750er bzw die 5.1er sind absoluter schrott! mir sind schon 2 vordere weggeknickt (90°!)...außer man kommt an die ran, die die im wc fahren, die sind stabiler (andere legierung und auch innen verstärkt) aber beulen bekommen die genauso, nur knicken die nicht so leicht weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Dezember 2009)

Shadow1984 schrieb:


> Nein für unter 1200.- währe schön gewesen, noch ca.350.- kannst draufrechnen. wenn du den für unter 1200.-bekommen hättest warum hast dir dann keinen geholt da hätte ich mich aber geärgert.




Bin mir 100%ig sicher... 09er Sunday WC Frame mit Dämpfer 1180 Euro umgerechnet + Versandkosten bei evans evils irgendwasbikes.


Warum ich mir keinen geholt hab? Ich hab 4 kompl. aufgebaute Bikes + ne Motocross. Ein dritter Downhiller wäre langsam zu viel... aber erinnere mich nicht weiter dran sonst ärgere ich mich doch noch.

Eigendlich hätt ich 2-3 Frames kaufen sollen und wieder weiterverscherbeln. Solang es noch Leute gibt die unsummen für ein Sunday zahlen... Bekannter von mir hat 2500 Euro für nen M6 Frame bezahlt und diesen dann im Neuzustand getauscht gegen nen 08er Sunday Teamframe mit gebrauchtem Hinterbau + Dämpfer.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (15. Dezember 2009)

sind die neuen ex500 nicht härter verstärkt etc. haben sie doch bei den FR600 vorher FR6.1 auch gemacht. wie gesagt fahr die vorn schon nen gutes jahr alles"vieles" durch ca.15m Gaps bestimmt 200mal drops bis zu 6-7m höhe etc etc etc..ja die hinten is bei mir auch zur hälfte durchgerissen war aber auch nen ziemlich harter aufprall laß mich raten fährst bestimmt die mavic721?


----------



## teatimetom (15. Dezember 2009)

15 meter gaps und 7 meter drops .. WTF ... sage nicht das das nicht geht , aber mir wär das zu kränk 

ich verkauf meine DH kiste wieder.... werd zu alt für sowas .


----------



## SundayR1D3R (15. Dezember 2009)

@DH Lucki, hast ja eigentlich nen guten geschmack hab mir ma dein Bike angekuckt schick schick sieht sehr nach Hill's letzten aus zufällig, auf jedenfall eins der schönsten hier natürlich nach meinemsag nichts ist ja auch noch net fertig nen großes foto hier von deinem wär ma ganz nett.


----------



## teatimetom (15. Dezember 2009)

kann er nicht... wegen der 2006 er COIL gabel  ..... ich hab nix gesagt.....auch nicht das es 2 mal hills bike ist 

aber ihr seit doch hier genau das richtige publikum :

ich wüsste was : 30 gramm leichter als ne DT 5.1 ,
stabiler eh , tubeless fähig .

KILLLLAR 

bin nicht aufs experiment scharf... aber irgendwie... wieso probiert die denn keiner aus ? 

dann gabs / gibts von dem hersteller noch eine felge, mehr richtung FR / DH ...545 grämm. tubeless ready. 

Oder ne SUN equalizer oder ähnliches....würde mich da nicht so auf dt einschiessen.

GRUSS


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Dezember 2009)

hab mal bei dt nachgefragt und die haben gesagt, dass die nur die 6.1er verstärkt haben!
naja, wenn die bei dir halten, dann kannst sie gerne fahren, würd ich auch machen.
fahr zwar selbst welche am dh ler aber die sind verstärkt.
ja stimmt, hab 2 bikes vom hill! das sso und nen dh ler, der aber schon seit märz fertig ist!?
leider ist er grad aber wieder zerlegt zum aufpolieren und reinigen und so! wenn er wieder steht (denke so im märz) dann poste ich ihn mal hier.

hab jetzt vor, meinem grünensunday wc nen neuen look zu verpassen...verraten wird aber noch nix  bin schon fleißig am teile einkaufen aber wird erst im märz, wenn das salz weg ist, neu gemacht.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Dezember 2009)

teatimetom schrieb:


> kann er nicht... wegen der 2006 er COIL gabel  ..... ich hab nix gesagt.....auch nicht das es 2 mal hills bike ist
> 
> den kommentar check ich grad iwie ned!
> 
> btw: warum lässt du nicht deine dummen kommentare einfach stecken...die interessieren hier keinen...


----------



## teatimetom (15. Dezember 2009)

es war spass, ok. tut mür leid. 
darf doch wohl noch sagen das du keine wc fährst... ist das ein verbrechen ? 
sind immernoch 400 gramm die du verschenkst. 

zur felgen geschichte :
es war ernst gemeint.... da ist dt nicht das alleinige.... kennst du die firma Notubes ZTR ? ZTR FLOW , 485 gramm . AM / enduro
545 -> FR DH . alles tubeless ready. womit man sich noch die 130 gramm vom av 14 spart. 

bin ja schon wieder weg...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Dezember 2009)

im einen fahr ich ne wc und im anderen ne team aber nur, weil die wc kaputt ist. außerdem kommt jetzt dann eh die neue...
die ztr flow mit 485g ist definitiv stabiler wie ne 5.1er! hab eine da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Temtem (15. Dezember 2009)

frage 
ich bin 178cm und würde verdammt gern sunday fahren.
jetzt zur frage würde mir size 17 passen weil es die rahmen nur noch in der größe gibt.
danke.
mfg


----------



## teatimetom (15. Dezember 2009)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> im einen fahr ich ne wc und im anderen ne team aber nur, weil die wc kaputt ist. außerdem kommt jetzt dann eh die neue...
> die ztr flow mit 485g ist definitiv stabiler wie ne 5.1er! hab eine da!



 dann sind wir uns ja einig.   


würdest du die flow auch in dh einsatz fahren ?
oder da nur 721 und nix drunter.. weils zu wild wird ?

kann zur wc nur sagen das ich angenehm überrascht bin wie gut die geht.....  nicht viel schlechter wie meine RC3 WC 888 titan.  

mfg


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Dezember 2009)

fahren würde ich sie schon aber die ist halt so ******** teuer und man wird sie auch öfters wechseln müssen! aber angst, dass sie wegknickt, hätte ich ned!

fahr zwar 721er aber würde auch was anderes fahren. probier jetzt dann mal die alex supra 28 aus!

die neue wc geht noch besser wie die alte!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Dezember 2009)

teatimetom schrieb:


> 15 meter gaps und 7 meter drops .. WTF ... sage nicht das das nicht geht , aber mir wär das zu kränk
> 
> ich verkauf meine DH kiste wieder.... werd zu alt für sowas .




7m Drops brauch ich auch nicht aber 15m Gaps sind doch Peanuts... Ich mach da auch mal 25m draus... mit meiner Suzi.


----------



## fabs8 (16. Dezember 2009)

@Temtem: 17 bzw. M ist perfekt für 1.78m 

@Pyro: Na Klar...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Dezember 2009)

fabs8 schrieb:


> @Pyro: Na Klar...




Der 45m Table am Flughafen München macht mir Kopfzerbrechen... vermutlich weil sich da schon einige was zerbrochen haben! Knochen und Schwingen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixDH (17. Dezember 2009)

hier meins nochmal mit boxxer


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (17. Dezember 2009)

Sunday ist very geil


----------



## elvisschneider (17. Dezember 2009)

FelixDH schrieb:


> hier meins nochmal mit boxxer


und boxxer läuft problemfrei


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2009)

Schönes Bike !


----------



## FelixDH (17. Dezember 2009)

@elvisschneider: hab sie noch nicht ausprobieren können, da es sich aber um die überarbeitete version handelt denke ich dass die größten probleme behoben sind...


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (17. Dezember 2009)

Megagut! Ich kanns dir nicht oft genug sagen!


----------



## fabs8 (17. Dezember 2009)

sehr geil 
...ist richtig Top geworden


----------



## FelixDH (17. Dezember 2009)

dankeschön, hab auch lang darauf gewartet  allerdings bin ich immernoch bei 18,5kg...


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (17. Dezember 2009)

schei55 drauf 18,5 ist doch in ordnung


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2009)

Finde ich auch. Allerdings kannst du schon mit einem anderen LRS gut 400-500g sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (17. Dezember 2009)

geile kiste


----------



## Joe Paluza (18. Dezember 2009)

So jetzt ist es Fertig....






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/532449


----------



## FelixDH (19. Dezember 2009)

bis auf das riesen kettenblatt siehts ganz gut aus


----------



## MoNu (19. Dezember 2009)

bei mir ist es auch erstmal so weit Pfertig


----------



## Crak (19. Dezember 2009)

bis auf die farbe am rahmen sehr gut!


----------



## MoNu (19. Dezember 2009)

sind ja nur aufkleber


----------



## SundayR1D3R (19. Dezember 2009)

hast bestimmt zu dem troy lee outfit angepasst was...!


----------



## MoNu (19. Dezember 2009)

nee nicht wirklich
stand nur im keller hatte rotes klebe band inner hand und hatte langeweile


----------



## njoerd (22. Dezember 2009)

richtig geile bikes 
ich will auch so eins 
wo bekomm ich die her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryanotb (27. Dezember 2009)

Hello,

I've my Sunday since 2 month ! I've buy the frame, and after all of the parts. This bike is so nice 













See you, the frenchy


----------



## FR-Jonny (27. Dezember 2009)

a really beauty! but what's the thing in front of the pedal bearing (last picture)?


----------



## TZR (27. Dezember 2009)

The allen bolt of the lower shock mount seems to be loose and about to fall off.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Dezember 2009)

FR-Jonny schrieb:


> a really beauty! but what's the thing in front of the pedal bearing (last picture)?



Mudflap... auf Deutsch Dreckspoiler, mit Klebeband am Unterrohr angebracht. Sieht man auf dem letzten Bild wenn man es beim Bilderhoster gross anschaut.


----------



## XhannedgeX (9. Januar 2010)

kleines update


----------



## Downhill Lucki (9. Januar 2010)

sehr schick! was wiegts? sieht verdammt leicht das!
ne teileliste wäre auch super!

!!!suche ein sunday komplettbike für etwa 2500 euro mit guter ausstattung! bitte melden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XhannedgeX (9. Januar 2010)

puh,gewicht weiß ich noch nicht.wird erst montag gewogen! ich denk mal immernoch so um 16.3kg , nachdem ich die Wellgo Mag pedale gegen alte Trailking´s getauscht hab.
obwohl die Feder schon gut was gespart haben müsste.partlist kommt die Tage untern bild oder hierrein
Was jetzt noch kommt,sind andre Pedale , irgendwas aus Alu und leicht.mal schaun was sich ergibt. und evtl n Fox RC4 Dämpfer.
Wo und für wieviel gibts die Bos DW-Links , da müsste der dämpfer ja dann auch passen vermut ich mal! Hab schon nen RC4 daheim,der passt mit meinem Link nicht,allerdings ist der eh falsche Länge+ Defekt


----------



## InSanE888 (9. Januar 2010)

die jungs von fox meinten das der rc4 nicht passen würde.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (9. Januar 2010)

als leichte pedale würde ich die nc17 sudpin 3 titan vorschalgen! wiegen im satz sowas um die 285g und haben einen alukörper!


----------



## XhannedgeX (9. Januar 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> als leichte pedale würde ich die nc17 sudpin 3 titan vorschalgen! wiegen im satz sowas um die 285g und haben einen alukörper!



puh,ist mir zuteuer,aber mal schaun,vllt ergibt sich ja mal was 



InSanE888 schrieb:


> die jungs von fox meinten das der rc4 nicht passen würde.



Mh,auf pinkbike+ridemonkey fahren ja schon n paar wenige mit dem dämpfer,mussten ihren link ausdremeln.weiß aber nicht von welchem Link die ausgegangen sind.
Stellt sich nur noch die Frage,um einen bestehenden dämpfer in eine längere Version umzubauen,was braucht man alles ? weiß das einer zufällig  
längere Kolbestange und die Position vom Trennkolben im Ausgleichbehälter verändern,ist klar.vermutlich auch ne andre reboundnadel.aber der rest müsste ja gleich sein,oder?!


----------



## TZR (9. Januar 2010)

XhannedgeX schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur noch die Frage,um einen bestehenden dämpfer in eine längere Version umzubauen,was braucht man alles ? weiß das einer zufällig
> längere Kolbestange und die Position vom Trennkolben im Ausgleichbehälter verändern,ist klar.vermutlich auch ne andre reboundnadel.aber der rest müsste ja gleich sein,oder?!



Das Gehäuse muss sicher auch länger sein. Ich glaube, du wirst kaum an die Teile herankommen. Die nächste Frage ist, ob die Shims passen oder kürzere Dämpfer anders abgestimmt sind wegen der härteren Federn.
Den BOS-Link habe ich bisher nur inkl. S-toy gesehen.
So sieht der Vivid-Link aus: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=175726&d=1257624115
Unterschied zum grünen ist m.E. nur die eine Fase in der Mitte, die in diese halbkreisförmige Ausfräsung übergeht. Das macht dann also keinen so großen Unterschied, von welchem man ausgeht. An den älteren Links wird eher noch mehr dran sein, sonst hätte man sie ja nicht ändern müssen fürn DHX.


----------



## XhannedgeX (9. Januar 2010)

TZR schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse muss sicher auch länger sein. Ich glaube, du wirst kaum an die Teile herankommen. Die nächste Frage ist, ob die Shims passen oder kürzere Dämpfer anders abgestimmt sind wegen der härteren Federn.
> Den BOS-Link habe ich bisher nur inkl. S-toy gesehen.
> So sieht der Vivid-Link aus: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=175726&d=1257624115
> Unterschied zum grünen ist m.E. nur die eine Fase in der Mitte, die in diese halbkreisförmige Ausfräsung übergeht. Das macht dann also keinen so großen Unterschied, von welchem man ausgeht. An den älteren Links wird eher noch mehr dran sein, sonst hätte man sie ja nicht ändern müssen fürn DHX.



Naja,das Gehäuse bräucht ich eh neu , weil genau das,das defekte teil ist!an die Shims hab ich auch schon gedacht,aber kürzerer dämpfer muss ja nicht gleich auch härtere Feder bedeuten  
muss ich mal schaun,was ich da mach,hab mir schon gedacht dass es ziemlich schwer sein wird,das zumachen...war nur so ne langeweile idee


----------



## TZR (9. Januar 2010)

Das schwierigste dürfte sein, an die Teile zu kommen. Man kriegt ja kaum die Dichtringe fürn Service. Wenn du es bei Toxo machen lässt, kommen halt nochmal die Kosten fürn Service drauf, der Aufwand übersteigt einen normalen Service kaum. (außer es muss neu geshimt werden)


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2010)

Super schön, das schwarze da oben !


----------



## XhannedgeX (9. Januar 2010)

TZR schrieb:


> Das schwierigste dürfte sein, an die Teile zu kommen. Man kriegt ja kaum die Dichtringe fürn Service. Wenn du es bei Toxo machen lässt, kommen halt nochmal die Kosten fürn Service drauf, der Aufwand übersteigt einen normalen Service kaum. (außer es muss neu geshimt werden)



mh ok,mit "schwer" war auch die ersatzteilbeschaffung gemeint,dass es ansich simple ist , ist mir klar, nachdem das teil komplett offen vor mir liegt ^^


----------



## MoNu (10. Januar 2010)

@XhannedgeX: das is doch ne 2,25er titanfeder oder?
da kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen das die feder am dämpfer innen schleifen wird war bei mir genau so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (10. Januar 2010)

jummmmyyy  !!!
was wiegt denn das kleine schwarz


----------



## taff äs häll (11. Januar 2010)

Hey Guys,

je mehr ich hier lese, umso mehr Lust krieg ich auf nen Ironhorse Sunday 

Momentan fahre ich ein Nicolai UFO-ST... 

Ich steig aber noch nicht komplett durch, Ironhorse hat die Produktion der Sundays mit dem DW-Link eingestellt? 

Heisst ich müsste mir einen gebrauchten Frame kaufen? 

Ab welchem Baujahr des Sundays passt denn ein Vivid? (welcher Tune des Vivids ist am besten?) Und was für eine Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer überhaupt? (224mm?)

Was hat die Sattelstütze und die Klemme für Maße?

Und kann man Ironhorse noch irgendwo über einen Händler (auch Ausland) beziehen? 

Ich weiss viele Fragen... aber das Gerät turnt mich verdammt an 

Greez

Phil


----------



## SundayR1D3R (11. Januar 2010)

in england gibts in vereinzelten shop's noch neu rahmen, mußt aber gut suchen! ab baujahr 07 oder 08 geht nen vivid rein, und sattelstütze ist 30,0 und klemme 34,9, dämpferlänge 240mm bei 203mm FW, greez Nico


----------



## taff äs häll (11. Januar 2010)

Nice Thx 

Dann kann ich meine Sattelstütze behalten, und meine Klemme...

Ich bin 1,90m Groß, ich sollte eher zu einem L-Rahmen greifen oder? 

Greez

Phil


----------



## fabs8 (11. Januar 2010)

Jep... bei Deiner Größe  sollte es ein L sein


----------



## XhannedgeX (11. Januar 2010)

MoNu schrieb:


> @XhannedgeX: das is doch ne 2,25er titanfeder oder?
> da kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen das die feder am dämpfer innen schleifen wird war bei mir genau so



echt ? ist eigentlich schon noch luft dazwischen, wo genau meinste denn `?



fatcrobat schrieb:


> jummmmyyy  !!!
> was wiegt denn das kleine schwarz





Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> sehr schick! was wiegts? sieht verdammt leicht das!
> ne teileliste wäre auch super!



hatte es heute mal auf der waage, momentan sinds 16,17kg . allerdings sind zZ auch 508gr schwere Tailking pedale drauf.also würd schon noch was runter gehn, aber grad keine lust,dafür geld auszugeben


----------



## MoNu (11. Januar 2010)

wo die kolbenstange eintaucht.
durch die wenigen windungen wird die feder mehr " krumm" beim zusammen drücken. aber wenn es bei dir ohne probleme klappt is das top 

wie viel luft hast du denn ca. zwischen feder und dämpfer?


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (11. Januar 2010)

Bei mir hats auch ohne Schleifen funktioniert.. Federvorspannung vllt zu gering gehabt?


----------



## MoNu (11. Januar 2010)

kann auch sein werde es morgen nochmal testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (12. Januar 2010)

dann hau ichs hier auch mal rein. Unter die IH fahrer gegangen :>


----------



## fabs8 (12. Januar 2010)

wie gesagt.... nice


----------



## TZR (12. Januar 2010)

MoNu schrieb:


> @XhannedgeX: das is doch ne 2,25er titanfeder oder?
> da kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen das die feder am dämpfer innen schleifen wird war bei mir genau so



Schleifspuren wären jetzt nicht mein vorrangiges Problem, wenn ich eine Feder um 33% überlasten würde.


----------



## MoNu (12. Januar 2010)

ich werde mir aber auch noch bei gelegenheit ne 3,0x 300 titanfeder besorgen dann gehts ab


----------



## MoNu (12. Januar 2010)




----------



## cubebiker (26. Januar 2010)

So, der Rahmen von meiner Frau hat nun auch passende Mädchen Decals und jetzt bauen wir das Teil mal langsam auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (26. Januar 2010)

Sehr schick.. da bekommt deine Frau aber ein tolles Pferd  Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Stefan3500 (26. Januar 2010)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> dann hau ichs hier auch mal rein. Unter die IH fahrer gegangen :>



seeehr feines 6point

es gibt übrigens auch einen 6/7point Thread hier


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MoNu (26. Januar 2010)

so ich habe mal nen bischen detail arbeit gemacht


----------



## Marder (26. Januar 2010)

haha... wie geil - genau das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ich befürchte, dass es dann bei mir zu bunt wird
aber bei dir kommts sehr gut


----------



## MoNu (26. Januar 2010)

in natura kommts noch besser


----------



## SundayR1D3R (26. Januar 2010)

ganz fettaber noch richtig aufpolieren.http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/8/4/5/2/_/medium/sam_hill_2008_bike.jpg?0


----------



## XhannedgeX (27. Januar 2010)

schaut gut auch MoNu! hat ich mir vor dem aufbauen mal überlegt,habs dann aber doch gelassen.


@shadow glaub das liegt nur an dem glänzenden schwarz bei hill´s rahmen,dass es "aufpolierter" wirkt.


----------



## MoNu (27. Januar 2010)

also ich werde meins nicht richtig aupolieren 
auspoliert finde ich kaka


----------



## IronHorseRider (27. Januar 2010)

Hi 

ich hab en iron horse sunday von 2008.


----------



## Crak (27. Januar 2010)

und was haben wir jetzt davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (28. Januar 2010)

Spaaaast..... Na spass...


----------



## Lockedup90 (29. Januar 2010)

Mal ne Frage weiß jemand zufällig welche Naben in den Sunday Team Bikes verbaut sind?? Von 08 und 09??


----------



## Marder (29. Januar 2010)

hab ich dir vor nem jahr in deinem fotoalbum unter dein sunday geschrieben 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/293084#comment-228093


----------



## IronHorseRider (29. Januar 2010)

jaa dt swiss


----------



## TZR (29. Januar 2010)

Lockedup90 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage weiß jemand zufällig welche Naben in den Sunday Team Bikes verbaut sind?? Von 08 und 09??



Wie? Jetzt erst Probleme mit dem Freilauf?


----------



## Lockedup90 (30. Januar 2010)

h3h3 sry das hab ich dann wohl vergessen  ... ne der Freilauf an sich ist ok. 
Das Problem ist da wo  man den Kranz drauf schiebt haben sich, ich will sie jetzt mal Nuten nennen, abgenutzt und die letzten ritzel Sitzen nicht mehr drine  Kommt glaube ich davon, dass ich den Kranz mal nicht zu feste angezogen habe!!
Deswegen bin ich jetzt auf der suche nach einem ersatz. Also wer noch einen hat ich habe Interesse!!


----------



## TZR (30. Januar 2010)

Meist ist das Problem mit diesen Freiläufen, dass entweder die Klinken oder die Lager festgammeln. Das kriegt man aber beides wieder hin, mit Fett bzw. evtl. neuen Lagern.
Diese Naben gab es u.a. auch als Tattoo-Naben. Da könnte es durchaus den einen oder anderen Konsumenten geben, der mal eine neue Nabe bekommen hat und dir seinen festgegammelten Freilauf oder die alte Nabe geben kann.

Ersatzteile wirst du sonst kaum kriegen, eher schon ganze Naben.

Ich hab noch einen Freilauf mit defekten Klinken, aber den will ich für so einen Fall behalten.


----------



## Chmod (5. Februar 2010)

meine:

17,2kg


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (5. Februar 2010)

Gabel passt farblich nett sooo sonst sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bioniconbiker (6. Februar 2010)

ich finds mit der gabel geil, wobei es mit einer schwarzen BOS vielleicht noch besser aussehen würde. ist aber definitiv mal was anderes


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (6. Februar 2010)

hatte auch geschrieben das sie von der farbe her nicht passt


----------



## bioniconbiker (6. Februar 2010)

... war nicht auf dich bezogen  finde es einfach nur sehr stylisch mit der gabel!!!


----------



## fatcrobat (6. Februar 2010)

ich glaube in einem anderen licht sieht es besser aus 
ich finds gut


----------



## der freed (8. Februar 2010)

das von MoNu gefällt mir einfach am besten!

so sieht mein projekt im momend aus:
der rahmen wird noch mattschwarz, sattelstütze und reifen sind unterwegs dann hab ich auch bald alles zusammen.


----------



## daday (8. Februar 2010)

dir ist klar wie sinnlos es ist die xtr bremshebeln (falls ich mich nicht verschaut hab und es xt sind) mit den saint backen zu kombinieren?

ansonsten schöne teile, welcher dämpfer kommt rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (8. Februar 2010)

ja sind wirklich xtr hast du richtig gesehn. ich bin an beides sehr billig dran gekommen und ist ja kompatibel untereinander. den gewichtsvorteil könnte man als vorteil sehn aber darum geht es mir erst einmal nicht. bin allerdings gespannt wie "hart" ich den druckpunkt damit bekomme. falls das nichts wird kommen saint bremshebel.

ich werde mal den x-fusion dh1 testen. hat mit dem jemand erfahrung?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. Februar 2010)

Mit X Fusion habe ich keine Erfahrung, wollte nur meine mal eben dazwischen schieben hier ist sie ja richtig.

Neue Kefü ist unterwegs.





gruss marc


----------



## der freed (8. Februar 2010)

ahhhhh das schöne grüne, gefällt mir auch sehr gut! was für eine führung kommt den?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. Februar 2010)

Die neue LG 1+ (schwarz), jetzt habe ich nur provisorisch eine MRP mit Race Face Bashguard.


----------



## daday (8. Februar 2010)

der freed schrieb:


> ja sind wirklich xtr hast du richtig gesehn. ich bin an beides sehr billig dran gekommen und ist ja kompatibel untereinander. den gewichtsvorteil könnte man als vorteil sehn aber darum geht es mir erst einmal nicht. bin allerdings gespannt wie "hart" ich den druckpunkt damit bekomme. falls das nichts wird kommen saint bremshebel.
> 
> ich werde mal den x-fusion dh1 testen. hat mit dem jemand erfahrung?



das problem is das die xtr des servo wave noch net haben, aber wenns gleich gut funktioniert möcht ich das unbedingt wissen da ich mir sonst die neuen saint bald geholt hätt! 

der dämpfer geht sicher gut, die frage is ob er auch im sunday gut geht :/ ich werd mir jetzt bald mal einen double barrel holen und hoff auf eine bessere performance!


----------



## der freed (8. Februar 2010)

man darf auf jeden fall gespannt sein, sobald ich eine erfahrungsbericht hab kommt es hier rein 
werde das das paar dann auch mal wiegen was man den an gewicht spart im vergleich der normalen saint.
aber mit einer normalen saint kannst du auf jeden fall nichts falsch machen!


----------



## MoNu (8. Februar 2010)

@ der Freed: freu mich schon dein rad zu sehen matt schwarz bockt schon

mein Pferd hängt grade bei mir im zimmer ohne schnauze -.- 
aber in zwei wochen gehts wieder los 

ach du must dann auch mal gucken ob der Dämpfer passt. bezüglich des DW links 
was für ne gabel wirst du fahren?


----------



## der freed (8. Februar 2010)

also rein "optisch" müsste es gehn aber gewissheit hab ich erst wenn er eingebaut ist. 
ich denk mal ich werd mir erst mal ne olle boxxer team holen.

brauch auch noch lagersätze. gibts eigentlich ne alternative zu den enduro? also wegen dem verlängertem innenring?


----------



## daday (8. Februar 2010)

kommt auf den link an soweit ich das weiss, aber bei toxoholics kriegst den vollen enduro satz um 80 euro..


----------



## der freed (8. Februar 2010)

ich wÃ¼rd ihn direkt aus den usa bestellen da bezahl ich fÃ¼r drei sÃ¤tze inklusive versand knapp Ã¼ber 100â¬
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id266.html

hab schon die verlÃ¤ngerte innenringe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bioniconbiker (9. Februar 2010)

etwas zu den lagern. hier hab ich meine her: http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/776
schneller versand. preis noch okay, zwar nicht so günstig wie auf der us seite, dafür aber auch kein "zollstress" 

btw bin auch am überlegen mir die saints zu holen. hab aktuell die codes. kann mir jemand sagen, wie die so im vergleich sind und vorallem das gewicht. man will sich ja nur verbessern...


----------



## fabs8 (9. Februar 2010)

Dito! Will meine Hope M4 loswerden um mir die Saint dran zu schrauben... wenn wer interesse hat


----------



## teatimetom (9. Februar 2010)

bioniconbiker schrieb:


> btw bin auch am überlegen mir die saints zu holen. hab aktuell die codes. kann mir jemand sagen, wie die so im vergleich sind und vorallem das gewicht. man will sich ja nur verbessern...



als code fahrer bin ich mal nen tag die saints gefahren.

an sich eine sehr unauffällige bremse , ausser du willst mal ne vollbremsung machen , dann wirds sehr digital.
maximalbremskraft war dann enorm, fast zuviel, und kam sehr schnell +über den hebelweg. 

ich find die code gutmütiger und brechenbarer  
gewicht , musst googeln 
mfg


----------



## MoNu (9. Februar 2010)

also ich fahre die saint und kann meiner meinung nach nix negatives berichten


----------



## SundayR1D3R (9. Februar 2010)

Sunday update


----------



## elvisschneider (9. Februar 2010)

geil...sach ma wat wegen den titan schrauben für meine code sättel


----------



## daday (9. Februar 2010)

Shadow1984 schrieb:


> Sunday update



des is ja viel zu sauber!!!


----------



## Smourock17 (10. Februar 2010)

Die Hill-Fanboy Schiene is doch längst ausgelutscht Digger...
Sonst taugts mir


----------



## fatcrobat (10. Februar 2010)

ich finds cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (11. Februar 2010)

sehr geil das Bike. Gefällt mir echt gut!!


----------



## der freed (11. Februar 2010)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut, nur den golden vorbau mag ich net. ABER das ist ja zum glück geschmacksache


----------



## daday (12. Februar 2010)

ha, die double barrel ist bestellt, hoffentlich kann ich jetzt wenigstens ein bisserl performance aus dem hinterbau locken


----------



## bioniconbiker (12. Februar 2010)

@ daday: wo haste den bestellt? passt der ohne weiteres rein?
was hattest du vorher?

btw. hat mal einer einen air dämpfer probiert? würde ich gerne mal testen...


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (12. Februar 2010)

ich glaub hier im forum fährt einer Air Dämpfer mußt den mal fragen weiss grad aber nicht wer das ist


----------



## bioniconbiker (12. Februar 2010)

echt? hab ich noch nie bei jemanden hier gesehen. denke zwar nicht das es besser geht als ein coil, aber mich würde halt der unterschied interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (12. Februar 2010)

ich schau mal ob ichs finde


----------



## daday (12. Februar 2010)

hab ihn noch  nicht, passt aber ohne weiteres rein, im moment is dein dhx 3 drinnen der serienmässig drinn war und den ich besch...eiden find!

luftdämpfer hab ich auch mal überlegt, sollt ja gut gehn weil die endprogressiv sind, ein freund is den dhx air auch gefahren und war ganz zufrieden damit, aber ich weiss net - habs leider nie probieren können...


----------



## bioniconbiker (12. Februar 2010)

...und wo hast du den bestellt? bin auf die erfahrungsberichte gespannt


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (12. Februar 2010)




----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (12. Februar 2010)

habs gefunden aber kriegs iwie net hin um hier zu posten
SORRY


----------



## bioniconbiker (12. Februar 2010)

du kannst es nicht von der festplatte direkt hier hochladen... musst es erst in dein fotoalbum laden und dann kannst du es hier posten.


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (12. Februar 2010)

sooo hier ist er


----------



## bioniconbiker (12. Februar 2010)

ich poste es mal groß


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (12. Februar 2010)

sieht sehr schick aus, weiss aber nicht mehr wems gehört vllt. meldet er und teilt hier fahrbericht mit


----------



## daday (12. Februar 2010)

bioniconbiker schrieb:


> ...und wo hast du den bestellt? bin auf die erfahrungsberichte gespannt


US und A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (12. Februar 2010)

skaramanga hier aus em forum hatte glaube ich auch mal einen drin, weiss allerdings nicht wie serien nahe der dann noch war?! duncan riffle ist hin und wieder bei den WC´s mit luftdämpfer gefahren.


----------



## bobtailoner (12. Februar 2010)

der dämpfer vom skaramanga war ein prototypen dämpfer von sam hill. speziell auf das sunday abgestimmt


----------



## Lörr (12. Februar 2010)

mal wieder mein sunday - neu sind schwarz eloxierte Teilchen ^^
um genau zu sein Bremshebel, Einstellrädchen von Gabel und Dämpfer, Lagerabdeckungen, DW link, Wippen und.. ja


----------



## fatcrobat (12. Februar 2010)

oohhoohh hoo ein luftdämpfer wie ist der so im waldeinsatz 
und was wiegt die karre denn ???


----------



## Börnd (14. Februar 2010)




----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (14. Februar 2010)

nur der lenker sieht nicht gut aus


----------



## Mürre (15. Februar 2010)

Wohnt zufällig jemand mit einem IH Sunday in der Nähe von Alsbach, Seeheim, Bensheim oder Darmstadt, dessen Rad ich mal wegen der Grösse und Geometrie testen könnte?


----------



## XhannedgeX (16. Februar 2010)

langeweile,neue pedale,15,94kg












Aber viel wichtiger als das:
Habn kleines Problem mit meinem Dämpfer glaub ich,wenn ich den Hinterbau einfeder sackt der Dämpfer einfach ca 1-2cm ein,mit leichtem schlürfen...als wäre luft im System.Danach verhärtet der Dämpfer spührbar und läuft ab da normal,straff den federweg durch. hatte das schon jemand von euch ?!
Denk ich muss morgen mal aufmachen und neubefüllen ...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (16. Februar 2010)

jo da ist luft drin! einfach mal entlüften. ne partliste wäre super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XhannedgeX (16. Februar 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> jo da ist luft drin! einfach mal entlüften. ne partliste wäre super!



ok,das dacht ich mir schon ... zum glück hab ich morgen ja frei,da kann ich das machen und gleich noch ne testfahrt dranhängen 

partlist:

Frame: Ironhorse Sunday Factory Frame M
Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 + Progressiv Susp. Ti-Spring
Fork: RS Boxxer WC mit modifizierter Achse
Tyres: Maxxis Wetscream cut 42a (2-ply)
Brakes: Formula "R1" 200/180 Discs
Headset: Syntace SuperSpin 1.5" -> 1 1/8"
Bars: Syntace Vector 740
Stem: Syntace Superforce 45
Grips: Odi
Seatpost: Syntace P6
Seat: Selle Itialia SLR Carbonio Flow mit Titangestell
Cranks: Gravity Light 83/165
Chainring: e.13 Guide Ring 36T
Chainguide: e.13 lg1+
Pedals: Point1 Racing Podium
Rear Mec: Sram X0 shortcage
Shifter: X0
Cassette: Dura Ace 11-23
Chain: KMC 9X SL
Wheels: DT Swiss Ex 5.1 felgen,Sapim Race/Dt Messerspeichen, HR-nabe Sun Ringle Abbah S.O.S. , Vr-nabe Dt swiss 240 Oversize

Gewicht: 15,94kg


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (16. Februar 2010)

Perfekt! 
Ich glaub in das kann sich jeder verlieben


----------



## cubebiker (16. Februar 2010)

Hast du den Lenker selbst verlängert?


----------



## XhannedgeX (16. Februar 2010)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Hast du den Lenker selbst verlängert?



ja hab ich !


----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2010)

Hier gibts anscheinend nochmal Ironhorse-Bikes satt:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=1129

Chainreaction hat wohl Restbestände aufgekauft.


----------



## LaiNico (18. Februar 2010)

hauptsache die jungs mit den einzelrahmen (hauptsächlich im bikemarkt) sehen das auch und kommen von ihren utopischen vorstellungen mal wieder runter. teurer als das komplettbike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (18. Februar 2010)

Lagereingang erwartet 02/04/2010
vom sunday team.

Lagereingang erwartet 26/02/2010
vom world cup


----------



## MoNu (18. Februar 2010)

wie gut das ich eins habe


----------



## Mürre (18. Februar 2010)

Bin am überlegen mir da ein IH zu bestellen, wie schaut es allerdings mit Garantie und Ersatzteilen aus da IH ja pleite ist??

Ist jemand im Bereich Bergstrasse auf einem Sunday unterwegs wo man mal probesitzen könnte? Bräuchte wohl einen 17"er Rahmen bei 1.82m oder?


----------



## nikdoro (18. Februar 2010)

Überlege mir auch ein Sunday bei CRC zu holen (Angebot ist schon sehr verlockend). Welche Größe bei 186? 17" oder 19"? Liege immer zwischen 2 Größen..


----------



## nikdoro (18. Februar 2010)

Mürre schrieb:


> wie schaut es allerdings mit Garantie und Ersatzteilen aus da IH ja pleite ist??



Laut CRC:

**All Iron Horse bikes on CRC are covered by a standard 1 year warranty


----------



## der freed (18. Februar 2010)

die garantie ist aber leider nutzlos wenn es keine ersatzteile mehr gibt


----------



## Mürre (19. Februar 2010)

richtig das mit den Ersatzteilen ist ja dann das Problem! Wo bekommt ihr die denn her, oder geht nix kaputt? Für die Lager gibts da einen Lieferanten oder sind das Standard Lager


----------



## taff äs häll (19. Februar 2010)

Hey Guys,

finde das Angebot schon sehr verlockernd...

Würde mir nen Ironhorse Team Komplettbike holen und alle Parts bis auf Steuersatz verkaufen... das wäre am lukrativsten...

Ist ein großer Unterschied vom reinen Rahmen zum Team-Modell im Vergleich mit dem World Cup Frame?

Und nen Vivid 5.1 kann man ohne weiteres einbauen in die 2009er Modelle? Oder brauch man noch spezielle Buchsen? Weil das Bike ja mit nem DHX 3 geliefert wird...

Machen... oder nicht machen?

Greez

Phil


----------



## Mürre (19. Februar 2010)

Rahmen ist doch der selbe egal ob WC oder Team!?


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (19. Februar 2010)

nikdoro schrieb:


> Überlege mir auch ein Sunday bei CRC zu holen (Angebot ist schon sehr verlockend). Welche Größe bei 186? 17" oder 19"? Liege immer zwischen 2 Größen..



moin,

kommt drauf an wie du's gerne hast... bin auch 1,86 groß hab beide varianten ausgiebbig probegefahren und mich fürs m entschieden!

gruss, pat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (19. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mit 187 ein L gefahren und es war herrlich!


----------



## MrSnoxx (19. Februar 2010)

moin
Ich Ã¼berleg mir auch bei den CRC angebot zuzuschlagen und mit des Sunday Team zu holen. Bremsen werde ich wohl tauschen aber die restliche Ausstattung scheint mir ganz in Ordnung zu sein.Evtl bau ich noch meine Boxxer Team ein. Bei 1,80 wÃ¤re ich mit der GrÃ¶Ãe 17" ganz gut beraten denke ich oder? WeiÃ jemand was fÃ¼r ne Feder da standartmÃ¤Ãig verbaut ist? 
GrÃ¼Ãe Martin

â¬dit: Kann mir evtl noch jemand sagen was fÃ¼r ne Federihr im DHX bei ca 75kilo ohen AusrÃ¼stung empfehlen wÃ¼rdet?


----------



## nikdoro (19. Februar 2010)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 187 ein L gefahren und es war herrlich!



Danke für die "herrliche" Info  Tendiere auch mehr Richtung L und "flowige Laufruhe" 
Probefahren wäre toll, nur wie?


----------



## bobtailoner (19. Februar 2010)

Also ich hatte das Sunday ,bei 189cm Körpergröße in L. Passet perfekt.


----------



## Mürre (19. Februar 2010)

@ nikdoro: Das frage ich hier ja auch schon die ganze Zeit aber keiner im Raum Bergstrasse, Darmstadt oder auch noch Frankfurt scheint hier ein Sunday in M (bei 1.82m denke ich die richtige Grösse) zu haben


----------



## fabs8 (19. Februar 2010)

bin 1.80 und M "17" ist perfekt!


----------



## Mürre (19. Februar 2010)

danke,Schaltauge, Lager oder andere Ersatzteile dann irgendwo im Internet zusammensuchen, da es ja keinen direkten Hersteller zum Anschreiben mehr gibt oder wie ??


----------



## MrSnoxx (19. Februar 2010)

Heyho 
Schaltauge müsste noch hier zu bekommen sein 
Lager scheint es auch noch zu geben ich weiß aber nicht wo.Ich glaub bei http://www.enduroforkseals.com/


----------



## Chmod (19. Februar 2010)

Mürre schrieb:


> Rahmen ist doch der selbe egal ob WC oder Team!?



Nein!!!! Made in Taiwan oder USA... Other ALU other weight.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (19. Februar 2010)

das mit den Lagern ist so ne sache. mache Modelle (ab baujahr 08??) haben einen verländerten innenring. eine möglichkeit ist normale Lager kaufen und eine passende Hülse drehn bzw. drehn lassen 

ab 08 passt der Vivid glaub ohne streß in den Rahmen. (glaub ich zu wissen)


----------



## gabs (19. Februar 2010)

der freed schrieb:


> die garantie ist aber leider nutzlos wenn es keine ersatzteile mehr gibt



mich interessiert das angebot auch mächtigst... ist der rahmen aber relat. reparaturanfällig? bzw. sind rahmenbrüche bekannt?

greez


----------



## MoNu (19. Februar 2010)

halt stop die rahmen sind gleich.
der einzigste unterschied is zwischen Team/WC und dem Factory rahmen der factory kommt ausen USA und der rest aus taiwan


----------



## InSanE888 (20. Februar 2010)

der factoryrahmen is auch n bissl leichter,oder?!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Februar 2010)

Ich bin 1,83m gross und komme mit dem M-Rahmen sehr gut zurecht. Falls Du Richtung Ingolstadt kommen solltest wäre ne Proberunde kein Thema.


----------



## cubebiker (20. Februar 2010)

Die Factory Rahmen sind ein gutes Stück leichter...
Ich habe ein halbes Pfund im Kopf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (20. Februar 2010)

habe von nem pfund gehört...?

nach ingolstadt wärens 320 km... werde es mir aber überlegen... blind ein dh bike zu kaufen is schon a bissl riskant... danke für das angebot!  ist sonst jemand mit nem sunday der vil. ein bisschen näher am brenner? bzw der italienischen staatgrenze wohnt? =)

grüße


----------



## fatcrobat (20. Februar 2010)

is net so schlimm hab mein sunday blind gekauft und hat sich gelohnt


----------



## FR-Jonny (20. Februar 2010)

InSanE888 schrieb:


> der factoryrahmen is auch n bissl leichter,oder?!



jo, hat nen leichteren rohrsatz als team/wc.


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (20. Februar 2010)

ich glaub wenn ich das geld dafür hätte, würde ich den rahmen bzw. komplett, auch blind gekauft.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Februar 2010)

gabs schrieb:


> habe von nem pfund gehört...?
> 
> nach ingolstadt wärens 320 km... werde es mir aber überlegen... blind ein dh bike zu kaufen is schon a bissl riskant... danke für das angebot!  ist sonst jemand mit nem sunday der vil. ein bisschen näher am brenner? bzw der italienischen staatgrenze wohnt? =)
> 
> grüße



Ich kenne noch jemand in München.... ausserdem hoffe ich das mein Sunday in den nächsten 4 Wochen mal an Brixen vorbeifährt weil ich will nach Boxen zum biken!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michar (20. Februar 2010)

ich denke wenn man das bike will von crc muss man es auch blind kaufen..ich denke nicht das die schon vorher komplett ausverkauft sind wieder! ich hab mir im uebrigen auch eins gekauft..muaha


----------



## taff äs häll (20. Februar 2010)

So mein Ironhorse Sunday Team Komplettbike ist auch bestellt!

Bin also in gut zwei Monaten stolzer Besitzer eines Eisenponys...

Werde wie gesagt alle Teile verkaufen, bis auf den Steuersatz und dann anfangen meine Parts einzubauen.

Das Bike ist ja das 09er Modell, also passt ein Vivid ohne Probleme in den Link, zwei Fragen zum Vivid:

1. Passen die Buchsen vom Fox Dämpfer (der mitgeliefert wird), wenn nicht, was für ein Buchsenmaß brauche ich.

2. Welche Federhärte (Stahlfeder) brauche ich bei ca. 95 Kilo Kampfgewicht und welchen Tune? A oder B?

Greez

Phil


----------



## InSanE888 (20. Februar 2010)

der tune hat nix mit dem gewicht zu tun.


----------



## daday (20. Februar 2010)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Das Bike ist ja das 09er Modell, also passt ein Vivid ohne Probleme in den Link, zwei Fragen zum Vivid:
> 
> 1. Passen die Buchsen vom Fox Dämpfer (der mitgeliefert wird), wenn nicht, was für ein Buchsenmaß brauche ich.
> 
> ...



zu den buchsen kann ich dir jetzt nix sagen, aber du brauchst einen vivid mit A tune, und wohl so eine 400er feder, je nach vorliebe - allerdings schleifen die vivid federn >350 am rahmen !


----------



## MoNu (20. Februar 2010)

dann gibts ja bald großen zuwachs^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (20. Februar 2010)

ohhhhhh nein das Sunday wird ein Kommerz-Rad  Dann kann man nur froh sein wenn man keins von der Stange besitzt. Aber freut ich drauf das Rad funktioniert spitzenmäßig!


----------



## der freed (20. Februar 2010)

so lange es nicht zum 951 oder demo wird passt das doch


----------



## taff äs häll (20. Februar 2010)

@ Insane888:

I know ;-) Ich hatte das ganze auch nur mit in die Frage eingebaut  Dass sich der Tune nicht auf das Gewicht bezieht war mir klar ;-) 

Nur da ich irgendwann mal in einer Diskussion verfolgt hatte, dass sich Tune B und Tune A vom Dämpferverhalten schon unterschiedliche fahren, hatte ich lieber noch einmal nachgefragt ;-)

Wenn die Federn über Härte 350 für den Vivid schleifen, was für eine Feder nimmt man dann am besten?

Greez

Phil


----------



## daday (20. Februar 2010)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Wenn die Federn über Härte 350 für den Vivid schleifen, was für eine Feder nimmt man dann am besten?



na eine unter 350....  aber das geht bei deinem gewicht wahrscheinlich net unbedingt durch den degressiven hinterbau... oder dir is egal und du lasst die feder schleifen, vl mit dem dremel zerst den rahmen ein wenig bearbeiten dann gehts schon


----------



## MoNu (20. Februar 2010)

@ Ivery: da kann ich dir nur zustimmen  räder von der stange sind langweilich^^


----------



## Mürre (20. Februar 2010)

na ich würde eher die Feder bisschen mit dem Dremel abschleifen als den Rahmen! 
Der DHX 3coil funktioniert nicht so toll im Hinterbau oder warum wollen alle tauschen? Was ist denn so der ideale Dämpfer oder der der nach euren Erfahrungen am Besten funktioniert  (wobei ideal ja für jeden unterschiedlich ist)


Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Tune A und Tune B beim Vivid?


----------



## daday (20. Februar 2010)

Mürre schrieb:


> na ich würde eher die Feder bisschen mit dem Dremel abschleifen als den Rahmen!
> Der DHX 3coil funktioniert nicht so toll im Hinterbau oder warum wollen alle tauschen? Was ist denn so der ideale Dämpfer oder der der nach euren Erfahrungen am Besten funktioniert  (wobei ideal ja für jeden unterschiedlich ist)
> 
> 
> Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Tune A und Tune B beim Vivid?




wenn du die feder abschleifst dann wird sie weicher... dann kannst gleich eine weichere nehmen! - der rahmen hält das schon aus! is ja nur ein wenig

der dhx3 is eine katastrophe, liegt aber auch an dem hinterbau der net wirklich perfekt konsturiert ist.

was perfekt ist weiss ich net, aber ich wart schon sehnlichst auf meinen double barrell dann kann ich dir sagen wie der so geht...

der unterschied zwischen den tunes hängt mit der compression zusammen, d.h. der A hat light compression also am wenigsten dämpfung der B hat ein wenig mehr! - kannst aber mit den passenden kits alles innerlich umbaun beim vivid


----------



## Mürre (20. Februar 2010)

das hört sich ja an als wäre der Hinterbau nicht wirklich toll!! 

habe nur vom mitlesen so bisschen das Bild bekommen als würde er ziemlich durch den Federweg rauschen!?? Deshalb frage ich auch wegen eines Dämpfers....


----------



## michar (20. Februar 2010)

jeder hinterbau ist nur so gut wie der daempfer!!!! am daempfer muss man aufjedenfall was investieren...dhx is schrottig in sogut wie jedem rahmen! viel zu unterdaempft..fuern gescheites fahrwerk sollte man schon in der bos/ccdb/elka preisklasse schaun..oder zumindest nen tuning reinstecken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daday (20. Februar 2010)

Mürre schrieb:


> das hört sich ja an als wäre der Hinterbau nicht wirklich toll!!
> 
> habe nur vom mitlesen so bisschen das Bild bekommen als würde er ziemlich durch den Federweg rauschen!?? Deshalb frage ich auch wegen eines Dämpfers....



der hinterbau hat so seine eigenheiten, jeder wird dir was anderes sagen, aber ja das rad fahrt tief im federweg bei optimalem sag und wenn der dämpfer net gut geht oder vl net getuned ist oder du ihn selbst dir nicht  so abstimmst wie du willst dann rauschts am ende durch...is halt degressiv am ende und schlagt dadurch öfters mal durch!


aber ich sag mal so, wenn damit weltcup rennen gewonnen wurden kanns so schlimm auch net sein, und wenn du den dämpfer so hinkriegst wies dir taugt dann passt das schon, meiner meinung nach is die geometrie fast gleich wichtig und die passt spitzenmässig beim sunday.

+ bei dem preis von crc is wirklich nix verhaut!


----------



## Mürre (20. Februar 2010)

@daday: bei dem preis von crc is wirklich nix verhaut ?? meinst du nix gutes verbaut oder was?


----------



## teatimetom (20. Februar 2010)

er meint nix verloren = geschenkt 

ichhab mich grade auch bei dem gedanken "schneLL bestellen" erwischt


----------



## michar (20. Februar 2010)

das ironhorse ist aufjedenfall kein bike fuer die breite masse wien demo..das muss man einfach so sagen! ich fands beim proberollern erstmal sehr gewoehnungsbeduerftig! und nur weil sam und co damit schnell war heisst das nicht das es fuer jeden taugt..und ers ja mim demo genauso schnell..wie wahrscheinlich mit jedem anderen bike! und ohne nen gescheiten daempfer und das passende setup taugt das ironhorse sicher nich viel..das erste was ich rausschmeissen wuerd waer der daempfer..


----------



## Mürre (20. Februar 2010)

dann bestell doch eins! Bin auch schwer wegen des Team`s am überlegen 
Bremse würde sofort gegen Code getauscht, Dämpfer würde ich erstmal testen....Welche Feder ist denn da normalerweise drin?
Danke für alle Info`s hier


----------



## daday (20. Februar 2010)

Mürre schrieb:


> dann bestell doch eins! Bin auch schwer wegen des Team`s am überlegen
> Bremse würde sofort gegen Code getauscht, Dämpfer würde ich erstmal testen....Welche Feder ist denn da normalerweise drin?
> Danke für alle Info`s hier



eine 300er
bremse würd i echt vernachlässigen.... wichtig is wirkliche in vernünftiger dämpfer! angeblich soll ja auch der rc4 spitze funktionieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (20. Februar 2010)

würde einfach die Code von meinem Morewood mit der Juicy3 tauschen, Leitungslänge anpassen und fertig....


----------



## Lockedup90 (20. Februar 2010)

daday schrieb:


> der dhx3 is eine katastrophe, liegt aber auch an dem hinterbau der net wirklich perfekt konsturiert ist.




also habe den DHX 3 auch in meinem Rad drine und der funktioniert ech hammer. Klar geht es noch besser aber als Katastrophe kann ich ihn nicht bezeichnen. Eventuell musste mal nen Service machen


----------



## michar (20. Februar 2010)

Lockedup90 schrieb:


> also habe den DHX 3 auch in meinem Rad drine und der funktioniert ech hammer. Klar geht es noch besser aber als Katastrophe kann ich ihn nicht bezeichnen. Eventuell musste mal nen Service machen



bist du denn schonmal nen anderen gefahren?! nur wer vergleichen kann kann sich auch ne meinung bilden! ich dachte auch der dhx5 geht gut..bis ich was anderes bekommen hab..jetzt kann ich mit dem dhx5 nich mehr fahren..


----------



## Lockedup90 (20. Februar 2010)

Sagen wir so nen Blackbox getunten Vivid Dämpfer bin ich in nem Sunday schon gefahren. Klar funktioniert der besser. Das will ich ja auch überhaupt nicht anfechten. Wollte halt nur klarstellen, dass der DHX bei mir gut funktioniert und ich nicht finde das es eine Katastrophe ist.


----------



## gabs (20. Februar 2010)

sint bedale dabei? oder muss man die separat mitbestellen?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Februar 2010)

Erstmal funktionert ein gut eingestellter DHX, 1A! Bei mir tut er es!

Des weiteren macht ihr euch echt zu viel Gedanken. Es ist ein Top Downhill Bike für ein unschlagbaren Preis!!!

Entweder wollt ihr DH fahren oder kauft euch ein Kona Stinky für den gleichen Preis


----------



## Mürre (21. Februar 2010)

ganz klar die Wahl fällt natürlich auf das Kona (wohin auch sonst) 

Würde auch erstmal den DHX3 testen bevor ich wieviel Geld für einen anderen ausgeben würde.....


----------



## Mürre (21. Februar 2010)

@ gabs: da keine in der Partliste mit drinnen stehen werden auch denke ich keine dabei sein !!


----------



## daday (21. Februar 2010)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Erstmal funktionert ein gut eingestellter DHX, 1A! Bei mir tut er es!
> 
> Es ist ein Top Downhill Bike für ein unschlagbaren Preis!!!




das is schön für dich, ich sag nur das er mir absolut net gefällt .... der gehört einfach neu geshimmt innen damit er passt aber selbst das is bei dem ding anscheinend net so optimal ....

2teres stimmt.... das rad is für den preis absolut zu empfehlen, weil selbst wenn du einen vivid dazu kaufst bist noch unter 2000 und hast ein super rad


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (21. Februar 2010)

möchte evtl. auch beim crc-angebot zuschlagen. leider bin ich mir bei der größe noch nicht sicher. bin 1.74 groß, also wär 17" ideal oder? evtl. wohnt ja jemand in der nähe von straubing der in ironhorse zum testen da hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (21. Februar 2010)

bei 1.74m ist es laut der Tabelle von IH grenzwertig.Habe deine 1,74m einfach mal umgerechnet und du bist genau 5`7" ! Da würde ich an deiner Stelle vorher eine Probefahrt machen....

http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/bikes/sunday/sunday-team.php#
ist zwar ein 08er bike, geo aber nicht verändert zu 09


----------



## ka_winter2003 (21. Februar 2010)

also ich bin 173 und fahre das bike in 16 zoll - finde es passt genau


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (21. Februar 2010)

Mürre schrieb:


> bei 1.74m ist es laut der Tabelle von IH grenzwertig.Habe deine 1,74m einfach mal umgerechnet und du bist genau 5`7" ! Da würde ich an deiner Stelle vorher eine Probefahrt machen....
> 
> http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/bikes/sunday/sunday-team.php#
> ist zwar ein 08er bike, geo aber nicht verändert zu 09



hab ich auch schon durchgelesen. hab aber gehört das der 16" sehr kurz/klein sein soll und der 19" sehr groß im vergleich zum 17". aber lieber zu klein als zu groß . bzw. dann lieber gar nicht


----------



## daday (21. Februar 2010)

wie willst denn das sich das ding fährt?
sehr wendig? sehr stabil bei geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (21. Februar 2010)

eher wendig, also auch hometrails usw. ich denk mal 16" wär wirklich am besten. hab jetzt beim sx-trail größe m und finde es fast schon ein tick zu groß.


----------



## teatimetom (21. Februar 2010)

dere,
pyrosteiner und dhlucki Wohnen doch in deiner nähe...musst hald bis regensburg oder abensberg fahren für a probefahrt.

das angebot ist sehr gut von crc ... solang man keine hinterbauten oder sowas braucht


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (21. Februar 2010)

ja aber da komm ich nicht so schnell hin. möcht ja heute oder morgen noch bestellen bevor die dinger ausverkauft sind.


----------



## Lockedup90 (21. Februar 2010)

Doch normalerweise sind immer die 5050X bei dem team dran von Crankbrother


----------



## taff äs häll (21. Februar 2010)

Ich hab das Teil in 19" bestellt, ist doch dann L oder sehe ich da was falsch? 

Vivid also in  Tune A, schleifen die Titanfedern in 400er Härte auch? Welche Titanfeder in nen Vivid?

Greez

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (21. Februar 2010)

@ Zweiradfahrer: Fandest doch dein bike schon etwas lang (oder verwechsel ich dich gerade) da würde ich glaube ich eher 16" nehmen. Das Oberrohr ist schon länger als meins am Rad und ich denke nicht, dass du da mit 1,74m viel Spaß hättest...... Wäre aber halt meine Entscheidung, kann dir auch nicht besser weiterhelfen


----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ich hab mir im uebrigen auch eins gekauft..muaha


@michar: kommt der Pudel dann weg ?


----------



## Mürre (21. Februar 2010)

ist da eigentlich wie auf dem Bild die alte Boxxer verbaut oder schon das 09er Model???


----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2010)

Da es gar keine Ironhorse-Produktion mehr mit "neuen" Boxxern gab, werden sie wohl mit der "alten" geliefert.


----------



## Mürre (21. Februar 2010)

da wäre die Chance auf Probleme mit der Gabel ja schonmal minimiert 
habe einfach mal ne Mail and CRC mit u.a. der Frage geschickt, mal schauen was als antwort zurückkommt.


----------



## bobtailoner (21. Februar 2010)

damit das ganze hier mal wieder mehr "ZEIGT eure sundays..." wird




XhannedgeX schrieb:


> langeweile,neue pedale,15,94kg



hannes karre is zu gut, und hier mal mein altes...war ein gutes ross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (21. Februar 2010)

@Bob: deine karre war echt sick

kurz zum dämpfer: der RC4 geht sehr sehr geil
aber passt durch den größeren ausgleichshebälter nicht durch den dw link beim einfedern
ich fahre nen dhx5 mit TF Tuning und kann mich net beschweren. 
werde mir aber trotzdem bald nen rc4 besorgen.

PS: macht euch doch nen eigenen Theard auf und vermüllt nicht das ganze "Zeig Eure Sundays Theard" so


----------



## XhannedgeX (21. Februar 2010)

danke daniel  deins war aber auch schick !

@ Monu
word . spamt ma nicht seitenweise über größen/dämpfer Fragen ... das mit der Größe wurde doch echt schon oft genug diskutiert.
bei mir wirds ähnliches werden,entweder TF Tuning oder gleich den RC4 ,oder aber n Vivid,den krieg ich günstiger...


----------



## michar (21. Februar 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @michar: kommt der Pudel dann weg ?



ehrlichgesagt hab ich gar kein bock auf das ironhorse mehr..hehe! zum einen bin ich mim pudel sehr zufrieden..zum anderen isses halt schon schrottig dann ersatzteilen hinterherrennen zu muessen bzw bei nem größeren defekt dann im endeffekt doch unter umstaenden nen totalschaden zu haben! und guterletzt gefaellt mir der 2009er jahrgang von der lackierung nicht wirklich...der preis ist heiss...aber ich denke wenn ich den pudel ersetzte dann vllt doch lieber mit nem ,,akutellen,, rahmen von nem deutschen hersteller..mit ner gescheiten garantie und dem support! Hinzu kommt das ich ne probefahrt auf dem ironhorse erstmal bisschen gewoehnungsbeduerftig fand! Die leute die den rahmen bestellen moegen aber auch bedenken das man ihn direkt bezahlen sollte..eine bestellung reicht nicht um zu reservieren! wenn die rahmen von leuten mit paypal und kreditkarte direkt bezahlt werden sindse weg!


----------



## SundayR1D3R (21. Februar 2010)

ihr macht euch nen plan über sachen:loooooooooool: entweder kauft ihr euch eins oder laßt es...das ist nen Sunday maaannnnn und nicht irgend ne hippe und dann noch für nen hammer preis....wo man grad mal nen ollen stinky frame für kriegt, was soll man dazu noch  sagen, manche leute dürften sowas gar nicht bekommen


----------



## SundayR1D3R (21. Februar 2010)

wenn einer kein bock hat auf die alte boxxer worldcup im sunday...ich würd sie nehmen!


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (21. Februar 2010)

MoNu schrieb:


> PS: macht euch doch nen eigenen Theard auf und vermüllt nicht das ganze "Zeig Eure Sundays Theard" so



es gibt einen eigenen tread, (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=446806) nur schreibt da keiner rein . also danke für eure ratschläge und der nächste beitrag von mir in diesem tread ist hoffentlich ein foto von MEINEM ironhorse (mit 16" rahmen)


----------



## Innsbruuucker (22. Februar 2010)

Moin

Fährt von euch jemand das Elite von 2009?
Wiviel wiegt das Bike mit serienausstattung? (keine Herstellerangaben pls)
Is das Bike wendig und für Trails etc. geignet oder doch mehr für hardcore Freeride/downhill ausgelegt?

Danke MfG


----------



## taff äs häll (22. Februar 2010)

Kann mir einer von den Eisenponyfahrern mal eine ungefähre Länge der hinteren Bremsleitung sagen? 

Dann kann ich gleich nen neue Leitung für meine The One mitbestellen wenn sie zu kurz sein sollte...

Greez

Phil


----------



## XhannedgeX (22. Februar 2010)

ich fahr meine R1 ungekürzt ! die Länge brauchste auch ungefähr, bissl kürzer könnte es sein,aber nicht viel!


----------



## MoNu (22. Februar 2010)

1800-1900 ca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (23. Februar 2010)

Macht doch bitte für sowas einen eigenen Thread auf. Hier sollen Bikes gezeigt und nicht alle möglichen Fragen zum Sunday gestellt werden. Sonst können wir gleich nur einen offen lassen wo alles reingeballert wird.

Cheers!


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (23. Februar 2010)

word !!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. Februar 2010)

wenn ihr es dann habt, sehen wir uns hier wieder!!!


----------



## Miss Cubebiker (23. Februar 2010)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welche Pedale ich nehmen soll...

Lieber die:







oder doch lieber:






Die Boxxerdecals kommen auch noch Schwarz-Pink


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. Februar 2010)

, Pink


----------



## Ivery (23. Februar 2010)

geht beides vollkommen klar!


----------



## SVK1899 (23. Februar 2010)

ich sag auch: pink!


----------



## Daniel12 (23. Februar 2010)

pink!


----------



## Crak (23. Februar 2010)

für ne Lady pink! btw, geiles sunday!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (23. Februar 2010)

ooohhh die miss cubebiker  is ja jetzt auch hier und lass die pinken dra is echt cooler und wenn ihr dann beide könnt dann machen wir mal nenen ausritt


----------



## japh (23. Februar 2010)

da schon lang nurnoch sundays gepostet werden, mal wieder eines von den "anderen Ironhorse Rädern"


----------



## Stefan3500 (24. Februar 2010)

wirklich hübsches MK3


----------



## gabs (24. Februar 2010)

für welchen einsatzbereich gebaut?


----------



## japh (24. Februar 2010)

hauptsächlich single-trails...  ab und zu auch mal bergauf, deshalb 3 kb.


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (24. Februar 2010)

winzige scheiben gehen gut???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (24. Februar 2010)

schönes mk was wiegt das dink denn


----------



## der freed (27. Februar 2010)

hier mal meins, ist soweit jetz fertig! keine angst die Lyrik ist nur drin bis die boxxer da ist. fährt sicher aber selbst damit geil 
farbe bleibt jetzt erst einmal doch so, gefällt mir besser als gedacht das grau mit den schwarzen parts


----------



## Marder (27. Februar 2010)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## gabs (27. Februar 2010)

sehr schön!

edit: boxer kommt aber schon in schwarz... gell?


----------



## der freed (27. Februar 2010)

klar! schwarze boxxer WC und natürlich ne alte, passt optisch schöner als die neue in den rahmen.
aber ich muss sagen es fährt sich selbst mit der lyrik schon ziemlich gut, hätte eigentlich gedacht das der lenkwinkel zu steil sein wird, aber ist schön quirlig und agil. werd ich vielleicht im sommer öfters mal machen für singeltrails un ähnliches


----------



## gabs (27. Februar 2010)

was kann der dhx 3.0 im ironhorse race 2009 (crc angebot) eigentlich?
kann man recht gut mit fahren?
brauch man die druckstufe? (mit anderen dämpfern)


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (27. Februar 2010)

oooooh biiiiiikes bitte!!!


----------



## gabs (27. Februar 2010)

okay okay....



nimms nicht persönlich  meins kommt voraussichtlich erst anfang april (crc angebot)


----------



## Crak (27. Februar 2010)

da wird es hier vieeeeeele sunday sehen!


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (27. Februar 2010)

ob auch alle eins kriegen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smourock17 (27. Februar 2010)

herrlichst pervers mit flatbar u vorne straff <3






Edit: Die dunkle, dreckige Seite


----------



## XhannedgeX (28. Februar 2010)

hammer teil,aber mach nochmal n schönes Bild von der andren seite


----------



## Downhill Lucki (28. Februar 2010)

...mit sauberen reifen!


----------



## slayerrider (28. Februar 2010)

schönes pic, wo man was sieht wäre super.


----------



## Trail_Fire (4. März 2010)

Moin jungs...kurze frage...weiß einer was ich beim 09er elite unter alloy sealed bearing zu verstehen habe? Also speci verbaut ja ganz gern dt swiss naben unter eigenem Namen...weis einer woher die nabe kommt? Vll zufällig ne deamon? Weil sind ja auch mtx felgen...thx...


----------



## TZR (4. März 2010)

Die Naben sind von KingKong aus Taiwan, sofern das nicht 09 geändert wurde. Aber die Bezeichnung war vorher auch schon so.
Also irgendwie sowas: http://www.taipeitradeshows.com.tw/product_list.shtml?comno=86352566&showno=NSC1017


----------



## Trail_Fire (4. März 2010)

Weiß einer ob die dinger was taugen? Weil ich habs übersehen und hab nur mtx gelesen...und hab nen neuen laufradsatz nicht mitgerechnet in mein buget...


----------



## Marder (4. März 2010)

ich bin sie ein halbes jahr gefahren, dann sind aber die mtx (billige gesteckte version!) an der steckstelle aufgebogen und ich hab mir hope/721 geholt...
die naben waren bis dahin ok und ich hab mir auch neue felgen drauf gemacht. aber als ersatzlaufradsatz kamen sie noch nicht wieder zum einsatz


----------



## der freed (4. März 2010)

endlich fertig, mehr bilder im album!





Ironhorse Sunday
X-Fusion Vector DH1
Rock Shox Boxxer WC 06
Shimano Saint Krubel
Shimano Saint Schaltwerk
Shimano Saint Naben 32 + Sapin Laser + Ambrossio DH35
Shimano XTR rapidfire
Shimano XTR Bremshebel
Shimano Saint Kolben
Selle Italia SLR TT
Thomson Masterpiece 30.9
Thomson Elite 4X
Nuke Proof Warhead 760mm
E.Thirteen LG1+, 36 Chain ring
Maxxis Minion 42a 2ply
Odi Ruffin
Superstar Components Pedale
Shimano Dura-Ace 11-23 + Shimano CN-7701
Schwalbe AV 13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (4. März 2010)

wie fährts sich mit der xtr/saint combi?


----------



## der freed (4. März 2010)

war bis jetz nur mal ne runde auf em homespot, kalt leider nicht ganz so bissig aber wenn sie auf temperatur ist dann ist es echt geil! druckpunk ist auch top. wirklicher erfahrungsbericht wird es erst nach einem park besuchen geben


----------



## Trail_Fire (5. März 2010)

so ich bins mal wieder....weiß einer welche eigenständig entwickelten verbesserungen es für die pferde gibt?...und wo es die gibt bzw wen ich fragen muss um an die teile zu kommen...ich hab zum beispiel mal ne carbonplatte als spritzschutz für den hinterbau gesehen...weiß einer wo es die teile gibt? oder obs noch mehr selfmade teile gibt?

Als neuling...gibt es irgendwelche schwachheiten beim sunday?...wo ich drauf achten muss...vll mal öfter warten oder nachziehen?

danke schonmal

Der Nico


----------



## agrohardtail (5. März 2010)

abgesehen davon das du pappnase im falschen thread bist, ist 5 threads unter diesem hier der"tune up your iron horse"thread indem du mit sicherheit antowrten auf diene frage bekommst 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=383085

SCHWACHSTELLEN


----------



## Trail_Fire (5. März 2010)

hmm...falscher thread...stimmt könnte was dran sein...aber trotzdem danke...aber war nur als einschub gedacht ;-P

ich habe auch mal "gehört" das sich schrauben recht schnell an der wippe trotz locktite lösen sowas meinte ich...

naja...ich verzieh mich dann mal in den anderen fred....
meld mich die tage mit ein paar netten fotos....


----------



## fatcrobat (6. März 2010)

an die mit den stangen als lenker wie sind die denn so bringt das wirklich mehr druck ??
oder is das nur optik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (7. März 2010)

ist wahrscheinlich auch kopfsache dabei, aber ich hab auch das gefühl das sich ein bike mit geradem lenker sehr viel agiler steuern lässt und die lenkung viel direkter ist. egal ob an meinem hardtail oder jetz am sunday


----------



## Smourock17 (8. März 2010)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> an die mit den stangen als lenker wie sind die denn so bringt das wirklich mehr druck ??
> oder is das nur optik



Mein Guter, es ist pervers. Pervers gut!


----------



## MoNu (8. März 2010)

@ smourock17: das bringts auf den punkt


----------



## SundayR1D3R (8. März 2010)

ja es ist schon richtig das ihr damit mehr druck auf die front bekommt=körper geht mehr nach vorn=mehr grip auf dem vorderrad! im flachen gelände echt gut, aber seit ihr damit schon mal nen echt richtig steilen hang runtergeknallt....da hängt man(n) doch nen wenig zu frontlastig!


----------



## gabs (8. März 2010)

und einfach die hände ein bisschen mehr beugen? (man kann alles übertreiben)
bin mir sicher dass die hälfte aus style-gründen einen flatbar fährt und nicht dem fahrverhalten wegen.... (nehmts nicht persönlich,meine meinung)


----------



## taff äs häll (8. März 2010)

Probiers doch einfach mal aus ;-)


----------



## MoNu (8. März 2010)

steilhänge sind kein problem. also zumindest für mich nicht.
komme ich supre mit zurecht


----------



## Smourock17 (9. März 2010)

Monu schrieb:
			
		

> ...





			
				täffashell schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Dem ist Nichts hinzuzufügen. Word up!


----------



## InSanE888 (9. März 2010)

shadow hat schon recht!
in der schweiz würde ich auch keinen flatbar fahren..


----------



## Ivery (9. März 2010)

Kann ich Insane  und Shadow auch nur zustimmen. Schaut einfach mal wie viele Leute dieses Jahr beim UCI Downhillcup einen Flatbar fahren und wie viele da von auch noch in Champery.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (9. März 2010)

Ich fahre den Flat jetzt seit ca einem Jahr und auch in wirklich steilen Gegenden. 
Das Ding taugt mir einfach! Ich mochte bisher noch keinen Lenker wirklich aber der Element ist der Knaller! Passt perfekt von Breite und Neigung her. Druck aufs Vorderrad ist etwas höher. Aber ich habe das Ding eigentlich nur geholt weil eben alles andere vorher doof war und ich nur noch Flat ausprobieren konnte oder mit den kleinen Problemchen leben. Ich habe im Flat einen Lenker gefunden, der einfach passt!


----------



## agrohardtail (9. März 2010)

im wc sowieso eher eine ausnahme. bei den top fahrern scheinbar ein no go oder sponsoren technisch nicht möglich. wobei ich mal schätze das wenn ein sam hill oder ein steve peat nach nem flatbar erlangen das die sponsoren sich dann an den schreibtisch setzten.


----------



## Smourock17 (9. März 2010)

auf allerjedsten!

nur fahr´ ich mein Rad nich so wie es dem Hill und dem Peaty gefällt, sondern wies mir am besten taugt 
Ausprobiert, sollte man es schon mal gehabt haben, imho.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (9. März 2010)

außerdem siehts doch viel besser aus, als so'ne Stange





den gibts jetzt auch noch in 15mm höhe, sieht auch ganz schick aus.:klick:http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/8/4/5/2/_/medium/DSC00849.JPG?0


----------



## Dirt Bastard (12. März 2010)

ich war zuerst auch garkein flatbar fan... aber jetzt würd ich ihn nicht wieder hergeben wollen !! <3


----------



## Crak (12. März 2010)

steve smith fährt manchmal den fsa flatbar! ich würde den flatbar aber auch in champery fahren. Auch wenn einer mit 15mm rise vllt besser wäre.


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (13. März 2010)

meinen tausch ich auch nicht mehr... höchstens gegen den syntace flatbar in 800mm


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (13. März 2010)

Reverse hat neuen Lenker 82cm breit glaub 5-10mm Rise (Triple x) kommt auch ganz gut und ist verdammt breit


----------



## Joe Paluza (14. März 2010)

meiner meinung nach macht ein Flatbar beim Sunday viel Sinn, da das Sunday vorne sehr hoch ist...
Ich selber fahr einen Race Face Atlas Fr 1/2 bar, weil ich Flatbars nicht schön finde. 
Aber dass ist ja geschmackssache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (15. März 2010)

Sunday baut doch vorne nicht hoch oder ??? 
hab von vielen gehört das Sunday´s vorne eher fach sind oder irre ich mich jetzt??


----------



## agrohardtail (15. März 2010)

5" headtube length laut geo tabelle. das sind grad mal 12,7cm was wirklich ziemlich flach ist. und der lenkwinkel ist auch nicht so steil das es dadurch vorne hoch bauen könnte.


----------



## Marder (15. März 2010)

aber durch das tiefe tretlager kommt es *mir* vorne trotz flatbar höher vor als z.b. das v10 von nem kollegen, der nen 30mm rise-lenker fährt und die hohe boxxer-brücke verbauen musste
(kann aber auch dadurch beeinflusst werden, dass das santa größe L hat)


----------



## agrohardtail (15. März 2010)

aso stimmt das macht sinn


----------



## MoNu (16. März 2010)

so bin dann jetzt bei 16,8kg


----------



## Mürre (16. März 2010)

schön   nur leider der grüne Schlauch passt nicht ganz dazu, aber zum Schutz ja nötig.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (16. März 2010)

sehr schon/gut aufgebaut 
hätt aber nix gegen noch mehr schwarz =)


----------



## Crak (16. März 2010)

sehr gut. Nur noch neuen sattel und hätte die sattelklemme black gelassen sowie speichen vorne. 
jetzt fahr das ding mal damit die saint mal bisschen abgenutzt aussehen
und ridingshots


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (16. März 2010)

Seeehr gut! Meins kommt auch vorran.. spätestens Anfang nächster Woche lässt sichs fahren


----------



## der freed (16. März 2010)

und dann will ich so ein carbon-spritz-schutz-ding-bums haben 

@MoNu: hast du mal ne aktuelle partliste?
würd gern mal vergleichen was ich an meinem noch machen kann, muss es allerdings erst einmal wiegen und RAW wird es noch. irgendwann, bald, vielleicht


----------



## MoNu (16. März 2010)

IronHorse Sunday Factory M
Rock Shox Boxxer WorldCup 2010
Fox DHX 5 mit Nuke Proofe TiSpring
K9 Steuersatz (2° Flacherer Lenkwinkel)
Element Nikelwide Flatbar 760mm 
Sunline DirectMount
Sunline Griffe
Sram X.0
Shimano Saint Bremsen
Shimano Saint Kurbeln + Innenlager
E.13 Lg1
KMC Chain
CrankBrothers 5050xx
Mavic EX 721 auf Hope Pro 2
SDG I-Beam System
Reifen je nach Wetter


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (16. März 2010)

geiles gerät Monu bis auf den hinteren reifen mit dem roten rand und die die vordere speichen
viel spaß mit


----------



## Joe Paluza (17. März 2010)

So meines ist jetzt auch endlich Komplett fertig....








was ich vll noch fürs gewicht mache:

-Titanfeder
-andere Pedale 
-Vielleicht einen leichteren Vorbau


----------



## Mürre (17. März 2010)

schönes Rad, vor allem das 2.Foto ist super !! 
Was wiegt es denn im Moment??


----------



## Joe Paluza (17. März 2010)

Hahaha dass weiß ich leider noch nicht...
aber ich denke soo 17-18KG


----------



## FelixDH (20. März 2010)

so meins nochmal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smourock17 (21. März 2010)

top!


----------



## gabs (21. März 2010)

saugut!


----------



## agrohardtail (21. März 2010)

wunderschön!


da kann ich nicht ganz mithalten trotzdem froh das es fertig ist.


----------



## Ivery (21. März 2010)

Bitte andere Stütze die geht gar nicht!


----------



## slayerrider (21. März 2010)

wow, das scharze ist hammer!


----------



## san_andreas (21. März 2010)

Das schwarze ist top !


----------



## agrohardtail (23. März 2010)

so jetzt mit neuer sattelstütze und provisorischem dämpferschutz


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (23. März 2010)

Bis auf den Sattel und nen 60a vorne ganz schick


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (23. März 2010)

wippe noch in schwarz, dann noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (23. März 2010)

DOWNHILLER4376 schrieb:


> wippe noch in schwarz, dann noch besser



auch die pedale


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (23. März 2010)

pedale ,vorbau wurden ja schon erwähnt deshalb nicht geschrieben


----------



## agrohardtail (23. März 2010)

60a vorne habe ich nur beim wetscream ansonsten fahre ich vorne hinten 42a
beim sattel blieben mir gewichtstechnisch wenig altenativen die unter 140g wiegen und die fangen alle bei Ã¼ber 100â¬ an und das ist nen bissl viel fÃ¼r nen sattel mMn.
vorbau und pedale werden noch in dieser saison getauscht ist ja auch wieder kohle fÃ¼r die stÃ¼tze drauf gegangen evtl bleibt auch der vorbau aber pedale kommen defintiv schwarze oder silberne dran.
wippe bleibt definitv so!


----------



## gabs (23. März 2010)

was wiegdsdenn?


----------



## agrohardtail (23. März 2010)

mit dem VR 18kg mit dem anderen welches oben auf den bildern ist17,9kg ist aber noch einiges drin mit nem anderen LRS und titanfeder will auch mal die welterweight schläuche testen hab im mom die maxxis freeride drin.


----------



## Ivery (23. März 2010)

Warum legt ihr eigentlich alle die Bremsleitung außen am Casting lang? Die Gefahr das sie bei einem Sturz kaputt geht ist so um einiges höher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PHATpedro (23. März 2010)

wenn die pedalkoerper aus alu sind und du lange weile hast 
weißt ja wies geht, max


----------



## agrohardtail (23. März 2010)

PHATpedro schrieb:


> wenn die pedalkoerper aus alu sind und du lange weile hast
> weißt ja wies geht, max



war ich auch schon am überlegen wird vllt nächsten montag in angriff genommen dann brauch ich aber ne menge schleifpapier

@ ivery: damit mir die leitung nicht in die speichen kommt. ausserdem sehr unwarscheinlich das der boden bis ans casting kommt. ausser natürlich man fällt auf nen dicken stein, dann ist ne kaputte bremsleitung aber das kleinste problem


----------



## SundayR1D3R (25. März 2010)

wie bekomme ich das bild größer hier rein? haben immer bloß die größe wie im fotoalbum


----------



## MoNu (25. März 2010)

nimmste den anderen link der im bb-code steht

gutes rad


----------



## Ivery (25. März 2010)

so bitte:


----------



## SundayR1D3R (25. März 2010)

hey monu, Ivery thx kommt doch gleich viel besser rüber


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (26. März 2010)

Schick schick.. schön bunt.. sattel find ich net so toll.. wenigstens leicht das Teil? WTB Silverado oder welche is das?


----------



## Crak (26. März 2010)

wiegt 228gr


----------



## slayerrider (26. März 2010)

Gewicht?


----------



## taff äs häll (26. März 2010)

So... Angekommen... Aufgebaut... Fehlt nur noch das hintere Laufrad (ist noch beim einspeichen) samt Dura Ace Kassete! Farbe bleibt erstmal für die ersten paar Ausfahrten....






Greez

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (26. März 2010)

Lass die Farbe doch so!
Kommt sehr gut!


----------



## taff äs häll (26. März 2010)

Momentan stört mich auch ehrlich gesagt mehr dieses Kinderlaufrad  

Der grüne Rahmen beißt sich nur extrem mit blauen Klamotten  ;-)

An sich find ich die Farbe aber auch pervers...

Greez

Phil


----------



## fabs8 (26. März 2010)

Saaahne alter


----------



## Marder (26. März 2010)

sehr schick 

bin mal gespannt, wann ich es das erste mal live sehe


----------



## taff äs häll (26. März 2010)

Nächste Woche kommt mein Laufrad... Dann kanns abgehen! 

Greez

Phil


----------



## SundayR1D3R (26. März 2010)

gewicht liegt bei 17kg sattel ist nen silverado slt mit titanstreben!


----------



## Mürre (26. März 2010)

Da hast du aber wirklich nix original gelassen!! Allerdings empfehle ich dir vor der ersten Ausfahrt die Kettenstrebe komplett abzutapen, die Kette schlägt schon ziemlich.....


----------



## taff äs häll (26. März 2010)

Doch... Steuersatz und Rahmen sind original! 

Kettenstrebe ist unten und oben mit flauschigen Klettband beklebt, genauso wie von der Innenseite... im vorderen Bereich schlägt sie nicht, weil da die Kefü sitzt. ;-)

Das Klettband erkennt man kaum auf dem Bild ;-)

Greez

Phil


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (26. März 2010)

was ist das fürn Vorbau ??? wirkt ziemlich lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (26. März 2010)

sixpack splitz 
steht warscheinlich in der 55mm stellung. ich habe den auch aber auf 45mm gestellt


----------



## Mürre (27. März 2010)

ich hatte nicht weit geug geklebt und habe jetzt leichte Abplatzer direkt bei der ersten Schweißnaht  
schönes Rad, wobei die Flatbar Geschmackssache ist


----------



## FR-Jonny (27. März 2010)

Ich finds auch richtig gut. Gerade wegen dem Lenker 
Sahne!  Was gibts gegen das HR auszusetzen? Gewicht?


----------



## taff äs häll (27. März 2010)

Yes...

Mavic EX721 und Hope Pro2 Naben sind halt einfach ne bombige Kombination 

Zumal ein unterschiedliches vorderes und hinteres Laufrad finde ich persönlich unschön! ;-)

Vorbau ist wie schon gesagt ein Sixpack Splitz, steht auf 55mm, ist also nicht wirklich all zu lang und taugt mir so am besten! ;-)

Flatbar hin oder her, ich mags Fahrgefühl mit Flatbar und ich finde das ist die Hauptsache, würds mir mehr gefallen mit nem Riserbar, würde ich nen Riserbar fahren, bevor jetzt wieder diese "Trend" und nicht "Trend" Diskussion los geht 

Greez

Phil


----------



## Smourock17 (27. März 2010)

Schöner Bock!


----------



## Musicman (27. März 2010)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> So... Angekommen... Aufgebaut... Fehlt nur noch das hintere Laufrad (ist noch beim einspeichen) samt Dura Ace Kassete! Farbe bleibt erstmal für die ersten paar Ausfahrten....
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/2/6/4/9/_/large/DSC01944.JPG
> 
> ...



Ui! Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (27. März 2010)

ich finds gut auch mit der stange


----------



## Dirt Bastard (28. März 2010)

schoene kiste    ist das der 19" rahmen ?


----------



## Crak (28. März 2010)

ja.


----------



## taff äs häll (28. März 2010)

Ist er ;-)


----------



## fatcrobat (30. März 2010)

krasser scheiss 19"


----------



## taff äs häll (30. März 2010)

Wieso krasser scheiss? ;-)

Ich bin 1.90m groß, das Teil passt so perfekt! 

Greez

Phil


----------



## MoNu (30. März 2010)

hmm also ich bin 179 und würde lieber nen L fahren als nen M


----------



## fabs8 (30. März 2010)

...auch 1,79 und finde mein M perfekt


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (30. März 2010)

Geschmackssache.. 
Ich find 179 genau auf der Kippe zu L
Aber muss ja jeder selbst wissen.. ich nehm lieber zu groß als zu klein


----------



## IBKer (31. März 2010)

kann mir jemand sagen, wieviel so ein Sunday Rahmen wiegt?
und welche Innenlager breite der Rahmen hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (31. März 2010)

meiner hatte mit schaltauge und achse 4080g
tretlager ist 83mm


----------



## taff äs häll (31. März 2010)

So Laufrad, Kassette und Bremsscheibe drin!  Gerät für die Ausfahrt bereit... Wird dann nach den Osterferien vom Khujand mattschwarz gepulvert und später kommt noch der I-Fly Sattel in der Kevlar Version drauf.... Was meint ihr? Wippen schwarz lassen oder Silber eloxieren lassen? 

Gewicht liegt momentan bei 17,54 Kilo





Greez

Phil


----------



## san_andreas (31. März 2010)

Ich würde es überhaupt so lassen (auch Sattel und Stütze)! Ist das beste IH seit langem.
Wenn schon schwarz, dann komplett incl. Wippe.


----------



## seelenfrieden (31. März 2010)

würd die wippen schwarz lassen. ist ein wirklich schickes rad. nur....ich kann mir ja nicht helfen...ich weiß es ist geschmackssache...aber...err....ich kanns nicht zurückhalten...ahh...der lenker ist soooooooooo hässlich. sorry... es musste einfach raus.


----------



## taff äs häll (31. März 2010)

Er taugt mir aber sehr gut... Wenn ich nen Riser fahren würde, dann hätte der vllt. 0.5 bis 1cm rise... wäre auch kein großer Unterschied


----------



## fatcrobat (31. März 2010)

1,83 M is ober geil aber jeder wie ers brauch


----------



## taff äs häll (31. März 2010)

Find lange Bikes auf jeden Fall immer laufruhiger... Kommt meiner Meinung nach auch auf das Einsatzgebiet an...

Mein Nicolai war auch M und das war extrem kurz für meine 1.90... Zum Freeriden und Singletrailen wars auch perfekt, auf Downhills wars stark am flattern 

Greez

Phil


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (31. März 2010)

Seeeeeehr schönes Sundaay! 

Meins ist heut auch noch rollfertig geworden..

Neue Buchsen gedreht.. alles ohne ein bisschen Spiel.. bin zufrieden 

Paar Teile fehlen noch wie man sieht.. Waage spinnt glaube ich grad ein bisschen.. sagt mir derzeit 15,19kg


----------



## taff äs häll (31. März 2010)

Ich wars dann mit geschwollenen Hals und dicken Lymphknoten noch ein bisschen auf dem Hometrail rollen... Hammerhartes Teil... Am Samstag gehts ran! 

Bin gespannt auf dein Bike! ;-) Gehts dann los mit den Spritzschützen? ;-)


Greez

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (31. März 2010)

Ich hoffe es.. 

oh ja.. wetter soll wieder ganz gut sein


----------



## taff äs häll (31. März 2010)

ALTER!

HUT AB!  Fette Karre! Einfach nur FETT!

Jetzt überlege ich doch wieder meinen Lack zu entfernen :-( Hab mich gerade auf Schwarz geeinigt 

Na danke... -.- 

Greez

Phil


----------



## san_andreas (31. März 2010)

Tolles Bike ! Und sehr konsequent durchgezogen. Machs fertig ! Und ab in den "leichtgewichtige DH Bikes" Thread.


----------



## fabs8 (31. März 2010)

Freak ich will ein Kind von Dir...

Sehr sehr geil geworden 
Wird zeit das wir bald zusammen mal fahren gehn :daumen.


----------



## taff äs häll (31. März 2010)

Hat noch jemand das Problem mit nem Saint Schaltwerk und einer Dura Ace 11-21T Kassette, dass die Gänge trotz korrekter Schaltwerksjustierung im rechten und linken bereich, sowie korrekter Einstellung der Umschlingung und mehrmals nachgestellter Zugspannung total laschig reingehen wollen...

Ich verzweifel da gerade so dran, auf dem Trail hab ichs nicht so gemerkt, weil ich fast nur gerollt bin... Wollte es gerade fein nachjustieren, da fällts mir auf...

Greez

Phil


----------



## agrohardtail (31. März 2010)

ist mMn shimpanso typisches schalten  aber das neue saint schaltwerk soll doch ne andere performance zeigen so wie man hört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (1. April 2010)

mh schaltauge etwas krumm?
ich kann nur für mich sprechen aber mein saint schaltwerk schaltet extrem schnell und knackig. habe eine dura ace 11 - 23 drauf.


----------



## seelenfrieden (1. April 2010)

@freak: deluxe! schaut super aus. (vor allem von der seite...da seh ich den lenker nicht...  )


----------



## daday (1. April 2010)

mal ein paar aktuelle fotos von meinem...

kommt noch ein -2 grad reducer cup aber sonst taugts mir so - gscheiter dämpfer macht das radl um welten besser 








sorry wurde auf imageshack gedreht


----------



## gabs (1. April 2010)

super! 

edit: welchen dämpfer hast jetzt drinnen?


----------



## fabs8 (1. April 2010)




----------



## slayerrider (3. April 2010)

gescheiter Dämpfer bedeutet in deinem Fall?


----------



## taff äs häll (3. April 2010)

So nen Bild nach der "Spritz"tour gestern! 

Ich bin einfach sowas von zufrieden mit dem Bike, man sitzt tief, flach und kann verdammt bügeln, hat mir jede Abfahrt ein Lächeln ins gesicht gezaubert! ;-)





Übrigens find ich den Vivid auch recht "gescheit"... Mir taugt er sehr gut, schluckt im Hinterbau fleißig alles weg und ist recht unauffällig sonst...

Greez

Phil


----------



## daday (3. April 2010)

Ccdb


----------



## Crak (3. April 2010)

daday schrieb:


> Ccdb



und dann?

@taffäshäll: ich weiß wovon du sprichst! Sunday ist ja genauso wie mein altes


----------



## taff äs häll (3. April 2010)

Ist schon ein krass anderes Feeling im Vergleich mit anderen Bikes, gibt nen "wow"-Erlebnis bei jeder Abfahrt 

Warum hast deins eigentlich verkauft? ;-)

Greez

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (3. April 2010)

freu mich auf die selben glücksgefühle


----------



## Crak (3. April 2010)

weil ich meins 3 jahre gefahren. Anstatt es neu aufzubauen habe ich mir dann ein neues gekauft in Canada.
Welches mir dann wieder das "WOW" erlebnis gegeben hat, was ich damals beim sunday hatte. Sprich ich bereue es garnicht


----------



## slayerrider (3. April 2010)

braucht man für den den neuen Link?
meinte den CCDB


----------



## daday (4. April 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> braucht man für den den neuen Link?
> meinte den CCDB



Nein ist nicht nötig Einbau is easy Funktion genial nimmt alle Übergänge aus der bewegungskurve ...


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (4. April 2010)

Schicke Sundays,
krank aber war meine Waage stimmt und sie sagt 16,04kg!! 
Allerdings mit ca 750gr schweren 1-plys


----------



## slayerrider (4. April 2010)

daday schrieb:


> Nein ist nicht nötig Einbau is easy Funktion genial nimmt alle Übergänge aus der bewegungskurve ...


Danke, aber der hat schon nen knackigen Preis...


----------



## daday (4. April 2010)

Jadas schon aber es zahlt sich aus ;-)


----------



## Great Marvin (5. April 2010)

Im Moment mal beide sauber...........


----------



## InSanE888 (5. April 2010)

nice..kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (6. April 2010)




----------



## seelenfrieden (6. April 2010)

Konnte dem CRC Angebot auch nictz widerstehen.... paar larifariteile weg, paar alte gute teile dran. fertig. nicht wahnsinnig schick, nicht besonders leicht (18.5), aber ich freu mich wie sau auf die neue saison...


----------



## dom92 (6. April 2010)

geile farbe! mal was anderes 

frage: inwieweit unterscheidet sich der "dw agressive freeride link" vom "dw-link downhill race" ?


----------



## seelenfrieden (6. April 2010)

dom92 schrieb:


> geile farbe! mal was anderes
> 
> frage: inwieweit unterscheidet sich der "dw agressive freeride link" vom "dw-link downhill race" ?



hm. nie von gehört. wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sind die 2009er Rahmen alle identisch. unterscheiden sich nur in der ausstattung.


----------



## Dirt Bastard (7. April 2010)




----------



## InSanE888 (7. April 2010)

härtere feder andere gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (7. April 2010)

die Bremse am vorderrad würde ich auch noch tauschen...


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (8. April 2010)

Moin, mit welchem Link soll der double Barrel den passen? Mit dem vivid Link? Eigentlich durfte für den db gar kein Platz sein?


----------



## daday (8. April 2010)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Moin, mit welchem Link soll der double Barrel den passen? Mit dem vivid Link? Eigentlich durfte für den db gar kein Platz sein?



jap mit dem ganz normalen link wo der vivid auch reinpasst - der diese kleine aussparung hat....
warum dürft er denn keinen platz haben?


----------



## gabs (8. April 2010)

gibt es mehrere links...?
mir kommt vor wenn ich eure nachrichten lese, dass es mehrere gibt?

wobei ich immer gedacht hab, dass es nur "original" oder "bos-link" gibt...
hilfe! =)


----------



## XhannedgeX (8. April 2010)

gabs schrieb:


> gibt es mehrere links...?
> mir kommt vor wenn ich eure nachrichten lese, dass es mehrere gibt?
> 
> wobei ich immer gedacht hab, dass es nur "original" oder "bos-link" gibt...
> hilfe! =)



doch gibt schon verschiedene,den für´n dhx,für´n vivid und eben für´n bos . wobei der link für den vivid auch für den dhx passt. und der bos-link (denk ich mal) für n dhx und n vivid


----------



## daday (8. April 2010)

XhannedgeX schrieb:


> doch gibt schon verschiedene,den für´n dhx,für´n vivid und eben für´n bos . wobei der link für den vivid auch für den dhx passt. und der bos-link (denk ich mal) für n dhx und n vivid



stimmt - ganz am anfang war ein link drinnen der für 5th element gedacht war und auch für die dhx gepasst hat - danach haben sie den link ich glaub ab (08 oder 07) so ausgeliefert das er für vivids zusätzlich passt - die 2 einzigen dämpfern die mit dem vivid link nicht zusammenpassen sind der ELKA und BOS - aber die passen dann mit dem BOS link auch rein welcher von BOS produziert wurde


----------



## gabs (8. April 2010)

danke! =)

edit:
und der link vom 09er race, passt nur für fox, oder kann da auch ein vivid rein?


----------



## Marder (8. April 2010)

gibt kein 09er race - nur team, elite und wc

aber bei allen drei passt auch der vivid 

siehe auch:


daday schrieb:


> danach haben sie den link ich glaub ab (08 oder 07) so ausgeliefert das er für vivids zusätzlich passt


----------



## gabs (8. April 2010)

danke


----------



## gabs (9. April 2010)

brauche eure hilfe!

heute ist endlich mein gefährt angekommen!
da ich einen strumpf über den dämper mache, muss ich ihn ausbauen....

aber wie löst man den dämpfer von der unteren wippe?
lie linke imbus schraube habe ich bereits geöffnet, die rechte will aber immer noch nicht vom fleck?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (9. April 2010)

Augen auf beim Eierkauf.......!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=327760

Cheers


----------



## gabs (9. April 2010)

danke! 
hab mir nicht gedacht, dass einer extra dafür ein thread öffnet


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (10. April 2010)

16,04kg
mit 1ply Swampthings die sich aber nicht gerade von der schlechten Seite zeigen.
Na ja ich warts mal ab.
Kefü muss ich noch komplett neu machen


----------



## Smourock17 (10. April 2010)

Voll Titte!


----------



## san_andreas (10. April 2010)

@Freak: sehr geil geworden ! Hat der Rahmen schon eine Macke am Gusset ?


----------



## T.I.M. (10. April 2010)

Noch ne andere Kefü dran, dann ist es perfekt!


----------



## Dirt Bastard (10. April 2010)

richtig nice freak ! 




 kommt noch eine boxxer & anderes laufrad vorne rein...


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (10. April 2010)

Jau die Delle am Gusset war schon 
Dank euch
Kefü mach ich mal die Tage ne neue


----------



## slayerrider (11. April 2010)

hast du den von handabgeschliffen?
Und ist er jetzt komplett roh oder klarlack/Pulver?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (11. April 2010)

Abbeizen lassen dann abschleifen und anschließend poliern.. Klarlack ist nicht drauf


----------



## SirRoss (11. April 2010)

Freak<3FR-DH schrieb:


> 16,04kg
> mit 1ply Swampthings die sich aber nicht gerade von der schlechten Seite zeigen.
> Na ja ich warts mal ab.
> Kefü muss ich noch komplett neu machen



Was ist das denn für eine Titanfeder? Irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dasswenn dein Hub ganz einfedert, deine Feder leidet.

Ach ja, was fährst du für einen Dämpfer? Ich nehme an ein DHX 5. Ist der mit dem Bike gekommen? Hast du ihn irgendwie getunt?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (11. April 2010)

Hey, ist ne 275er mal 2,25" von Progressive Suspension
Leidet sicherlich aber ist mir Wuppe  kommt eh bald ne neue
Ist nen DHX 5 2009 Standart war nen 5th Element drin.
Ungetunt.. aber vielleicht folgt bald mal was anderes


----------



## SirRoss (11. April 2010)

Freak<3FR-DH schrieb:


> Hey, ist ne 275er mal 2,25" von Progressive Suspension
> Leidet sicherlich aber ist mir Wuppe  kommt eh bald ne neue
> Ist nen DHX 5 2009 Standart war nen 5th Element drin.
> Ungetunt.. aber vielleicht folgt bald mal was anderes



Ah ok. Dann lass knacken 
Wie fährt sich das sunday mit dem normalen, ungetunten dhx?
Bist du zufrieden, oder eher enttäuscht?
Kannst du etwas berichten wie sich der dhx verhält?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## rideracelive (13. April 2010)

Hallo!

Kennt jemand, wer hat Wolf Schreiner's Iron Horse sunday (ano schwarz) Frame  gekauft?

Danke


----------



## slayerrider (14. April 2010)

bitte überall das gleiche posten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.I.M. (14. April 2010)

JA ...


----------



## agrohardtail (14. April 2010)

aufkleber von den felgen und die gabel schwarz dann ist es richtig nice so sit es nur nice 

der satz da oben ergibt iwie auch keinen sinn^^


----------



## SirRoss (16. April 2010)

Meins ist jetzt so gut wie fertig. Nachdem ich nicht schnell genug war, das Team bei CRC zu zahlen, nun ein elite. Von der Ausstattung ist allerdings fast nichts geblieben.











Grüße
Steff


----------



## Ivery (16. April 2010)

Sehr lecker!


----------



## agrohardtail (16. April 2010)

perfekt


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2010)

Sehr, sehr geil mit der 40 ! Und die Function Bikes Brücken sind eh genial !


----------



## SirRoss (16. April 2010)

Schön, dass es gefällt 

Ich wollte den Rahmen ursprünglich pulvern. Will aber erstmal fahren und die 1 jahres Gewährleistung wäre auch futsch. Also bleibts so. Mir gefällts auch besser als ich erst dachte.

Der DHX 5.0 ( aus einem Stab ) neu, fühlt sich deutlich besser an als der ursprünglich verbaute Vivid 4.1

Die Functions hab ich mir aus Oregon mitgenommen. Ich hatte die einmalige Gelegenheit bei einem Kumpel in den Staaten unterzukommen. Soweit ich weis, bekommt man die teile auch nur direkt von dort oder?

Grüße
Steff


----------



## gabs (16. April 2010)

was wiegtsdenn?

p.s. ich war so frei und habs gleich inden pornicous thread gepappet =)


----------



## SirRoss (17. April 2010)

Das Gewicht ist noch unbekannt. Ich schätze es auf knapp unter 17 kg mit 1 plys. Die fox 40 mit functions ist halt doch recht "schwer" ( verglichen zu einem boxxer system )

grüße
stefan


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (17. April 2010)

sehr Geil dein Geschoss
vieeeeel spaß mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2010)

SirRoss schrieb:


> Die Functions hab ich mir aus Oregon mitgenommen. Ich hatte die einmalige Gelegenheit bei einem Kumpel in den Staaten unterzukommen. Soweit ich weis, bekommt man die teile auch nur direkt von dort oder?
> 
> Grüße
> Steff



Habs sie mir damals übers Netz bestellt. Ging super schnell und bei dem günstigen Preis war auch die Verzollung erträglich.


----------



## SirRoss (17. April 2010)

Hi

Was hast du dann für die kronen gezahlt? bei mir waren es 130 .

@downhiller: Danke dir  War heute mal ne runde unterwegs.

Ich bin erstaunt, wie gut man das bike auch trotz kompromisloser ausstattung noch den berg hochbekommt. Jetzt werde ich vermutlich doch eine Schnellspannsattelklemme verbauen 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2010)

Mit Zoll waren es um die 170 Euro.


----------



## MoNu (21. April 2010)

neuer sattel und nen neuer dämpfer is drinne

bald kommt noch nen neues kettenblatt und nen neuer lenker


----------



## Downhill Lucki (22. April 2010)

die gabel erinnert im ersten augenblick an ne monster t...


----------



## T.I.M. (22. April 2010)

Geil das Sunday (auch wenn die Perspektive etwas seltsam ist).
Hast Du jetzt n Vivid drin? Wenn ja wie ist der im Vergleich zum DHX?


----------



## agrohardtail (22. April 2010)

da is nen dhx!
wenn du genau hinschaust siehst du die blaue einstellschraube durch den rahmen.
ausserdem hat  nen vivid nen schwarzen körper.


----------



## T.I.M. (22. April 2010)

Stimmt da hast du recht 

Hat trotzdem jemand den Vergleich zwischen DHX 5.0 und Vivid?


----------



## fatcrobat (22. April 2010)

ja ich und ich muß sagen das der DHX gefällt mir besser das bike fühlt sich runder und flüssiger an als mit vivid 
ich fahre aber auch eher softere setups


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.I.M. (23. April 2010)

Ok, danke! Ich bin mit dem DHX eigentlich auch soweit zufrieden.
Er könnte nur etwas mehr Durchschlagschutz bieten.
Dann werde ich ihn aber behalten und ggf. pushen lassen.


----------



## daday (23. April 2010)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> Stimmt da hast du recht
> 
> Hat trotzdem jemand den Vergleich zwischen DHX 5.0 und Vivid?



ich find ja den dhx grottig, der hat besonders im mittleren bereich absolut keinen support.

der vivid is da schon deutlich besser zu fahren - deutlich günstiger und gscheiter einzustellen


----------



## gabs (23. April 2010)

stark polarisierend, was?!   da hilft wohl nur selber probieren


----------



## T.I.M. (23. April 2010)

Hmmmm.... da gehen die Meinungen wirklich sehr stark auseinander.


----------



## rideracelive (24. April 2010)

Ich suche nach einem IH Sunday Factory Frame 2008 ano schwarz M. nur neuwertig, 08, factory, anoschwarz, M!

Wenn jemand hat einen fÃ¼r den Verkauf, lass es mich wissen.

Preis ca. 1600 â¬. (hÃ¤ngt vom Zustand)

contact: balint.alovits @ gmail.com

Danke


----------



## slayerrider (25. April 2010)

bikemarkt gibt es glaube grad einen fractory frame und bei deinem Budget sollte das auf jeden klar gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XhannedgeX (25. April 2010)

Sommerreifen,gePushtes Fahrwerk,neues gerades Casting und ein paar Kratzer und Dellen sind neu


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (25. April 2010)

Einfach nur super gut!


----------



## fatcrobat (26. April 2010)

dellen ????????


----------



## XhannedgeX (26. April 2010)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> dellen ????????



muss mich verbessern,ist nur eine  
bin wohl mitn tretlager aufn stein aufgekommen und hab mir das tretlagergehäuse an einer stelle ganz schön eingedrückt ... Kurbel dreht sich noch von daher egal


----------



## gabs (27. April 2010)

bin letze woche, bei highspeed mit dem pedal, bei einem stein eingeschlagen :O

kurbel verbogen, pedal im arsch, 5 speichen gerissen. und das bei der 4. ausfahrt mit dem rad 

kurbel habe ich mit der hydraulikprsse wieder perfekt hinbekommen, neue speichen eingezogen und pedale hatte ich noch rumliggen =)
p.s. zum glück hatte ich das leatt brace an!


----------



## Smourock17 (27. April 2010)




----------



## Marder (5. Mai 2010)

so, mal neue Fotos von meinem... im wesentlichen sind Gabel und Pedalen neu - dann mal ne härtere feder + neue kette/kassette/schalthebel + wieder von intense zurück auf maxxis
neue lager und spiel aus dem dw-link, sowie bremsleitungen kürzen wurden auch noch erledigt













mehr fotos in meinem Album


----------



## SundayR1D3R (6. Mai 2010)

hey ihr habt alle schöne bikes
und hier noch nen paar updates von mir











 
Goodridge leitung hinten, odi schellen + boxxer achs-bolzen grün eloxiert, und E-13 taco schrauben+u-scheiben gold


----------



## taff äs häll (8. Mai 2010)

So gestern Abend (Freitag) noch den Rahmen vom Khujand geholt und dann bis gerade um halb drei das Dingen aufgebaut  

Ich bin verdammt glücklich jetzt mit dem Teil!

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch! ;-)









Greez

Phil


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (8. Mai 2010)

wooooaaaaawww einfach Göttlich das ding 
kein Flatbar mehr ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (8. Mai 2010)

Flatbar testet momentan ein Kollege von mir ;-)

Deshalb hab ich einfach mal meinen Boobar drauf geschraubt... taugt mir auch soweit!


----------



## IronHorseRider (9. Mai 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/636856









noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## Trail_Fire (14. Mai 2010)

moin jungs...habe gerade mein sunday mal komplett überholt (fettungstechnisch) weil es gequitscht hat wie irre...hab jetzt alles fertig läuft auch wieder alles sauber...nur was mich bischen störrt...die rechte schraube von der dämpfer aufnahme ging bei mir nur mit tricks rein (leichter hammerschlag 2 umdrehungen weiter drehen bis nicht mehr geht und wieder hammerschlag) und die achsen wollten auch nur mir etwas mehr liebe in die führungen...ist das normal bei IH oder hab ich mal wieder n einzelstück gefunden? weil bis jetzt war ich zum beispiel vom demo gewöhnt dass alles super in einander passt...und nicht mit mehr oder weniger gewallt....

cheers...


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (24. Mai 2010)

weiß einer von euch welcher Sattelstützendurchmesser fürs Sunday passt?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (24. Mai 2010)

30,0mm!
hätte ne passende thomson über, wenn du zufällig eine brauchst...


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (24. Mai 2010)

wie lang wäre die denn und was soll sie kosten?


----------



## slayerrider (24. Mai 2010)

Pm?


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (25. Mai 2010)

In den sunday Rahmen sind doch ab Werk reducer caps eingepresst, in die direkt die Lager gelegt werden können, aber welche integrierten Steuersätze passen? 36 und 45 Grad oder 45 und 45 Grad?


----------



## Marder (25. Mai 2010)

hier sind welche aufgeführt: http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product_list/209

vielleicht hilft es dir ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UMF freddy 1 (25. Mai 2010)

hm sicher bin ich mir immer noch nicht....

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Creek-IS-3-Steuersatz-integriert::17861.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...IS-3i-Steuersatz-integriert-Campa::17862.html

welcher von beiden passt?


----------



## slayerrider (26. Mai 2010)

UMF freddy 1 schrieb:


> In den sunday Rahmen sind doch ab Werk reducer caps eingepresst, in die direkt die Lager gelegt werden können, aber welche integrierten Steuersätze passen? 36 und 45 Grad oder 45 und 45 Grad?


bist du dir sicher, dass da reducer caps eingepresst sind?

Ich denke, dass du einen 1.5 semi integrierten step down, d.h. auf 1 1/8 brauchst, z.B. den link
der ist jetzt nicht super krass, aber der sollte passen


----------



## XhannedgeX (26. Mai 2010)

@slayerrider: dein vorschlag geht schon in die richtige richtung, ist aber immer noch falsch, weil du ihm einen Steuersatz für Gabeln mit konischen Steuerrohr vorschlägst, also oben 1 1/8" und unten 1,5" ... 
@UMF freddy: du brauchst sowas in die richtung http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=D08b4234d81e2429f5beef633ab66f743&method=m_product&productID=ae17906af73d815b9388f3b903ed3e84#

auf alle fälle jedenfalls n steuersatz der von 1,5" auf 1 1/8" reduziert (unten und oben)

solltest du einen brauchen,schreib mir ne PN, ich hab noch 2 verschiedene ...


----------



## slayerrider (27. Mai 2010)

XhannedgeX schrieb:


> @slayerrider: dein vorschlag geht schon in die richtige richtung, ist aber immer noch falsch, weil du ihm einen Steuersatz für Gabeln mit konischen Steuerrohr vorschlägst, also oben 1 1/8" und unten 1,5" ...
> @UMF freddy: du brauchst sowas in die richtung http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=D08b4234d81e2429f5beef633ab66f743&method=m_product&productID=ae17906af73d815b9388f3b903ed3e84#
> 
> auf alle fälle jedenfalls n steuersatz der von 1,5" auf 1 1/8" reduziert (unten und oben)
> ...


du hast völlig recht, ich habe wohl auf den Falschen geklickt....
Konische Steuerrohr ist natrüclh käse...


----------



## Marder (27. Mai 2010)

guckt euch doch erstmal genau seine frage an 



UMF freddy 1 schrieb:


> ab Werk reducer caps eingepresst, in die direkt die Lager gelegt werden können


----------



## agrohardtail (27. Mai 2010)

in die reducer cups passen folgende steuersätze.
cane creek: IS-2; IS-6; IS-Solos

FSA: Orbit IS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (27. Mai 2010)

Und der Acros AI24R, mit dem ich persönlich die besten Erfahrungen habe


----------



## semmel94 (2. Juni 2010)

hi iron horse freunde

ich wollte mal fragen ob das mit den dellen am gusset von der gabel normal ist ?
pm wäre lieb 

lg semmel.


----------



## der freed (2. Juni 2010)

meins war zwar schon mal, aber als erinnerung das es immernoch eine galerie ist!





hab mein schaltwerk inzwischen aber mal "getuned", XTR mit Saintkäfig und KCNC schaltrollen mit keramiklagern.
war am montag damit in todtnau! läuft einfach sau gut das rad! momentan bei 16,8 kg bis auf eine titanfeder bleibts wahrscheinlich auch so! hinten ist inzwischen auch nur noch eine 180mm scheibe, reicht bei meinem gewicht und ich finde es schöner so, bin aber offen für verbesserungen?!
ps. wie du siehst hab ich die dellen auch, ist glaube ich normal und nicht schlimm!


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (2. Juni 2010)

meins endlich fertig... bzw. fast die thomson fehlt noch


----------



## taff äs häll (2. Juni 2010)

Hier mal meine Maschine:





Hab mitlerweile Ironhorse - Sticker in Silber drauf... ;-) Fotos kommen mal die Tage...

In dem Zustand irgendwas um die 17,3 Kilos... Und verdammt nice zu fahren!


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juni 2010)

Sehr geil, taff. Auch die zwei davor gefallen mir gut.


----------



## Schaaf (2. Juni 2010)

Schwarz ist schlicht und top


----------



## der freed (4. Juni 2010)

okay mein bild ist weg, also nochmal


----------



## gabs (4. Juni 2010)

gailes schaltwerk


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (6. Juni 2010)

so jetzt noch 1-2 rote eloxalteile dran, dann gefällts mir gut.
Vllt werden noch die Kurbeln getauscht, da würde noch was am Gewicht gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Jonny (6. Juni 2010)

Sieht dem alten vom Crak recht ähnlich!


>


Aber ne feine Kiste haste da


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (6. Juni 2010)

lieber so lasse anstatt rote elox teile zu verpassen
geiles gefährt


----------



## Crak (7. Juni 2010)

oh yeah welch ein schönes bike das war


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (7. Juni 2010)

FR-Jonny schrieb:


> Sieht dem alten vom Crak recht ähnlich!
> 
> Aber ne feine Kiste haste da



Hm könnt der alte Rahmen von ihm sein ist Größe L...habs gebraucht aus Österreich und die Lager und des Link waren ziemlich durch 
Und die Troy lee sticker an der sattelrohrverstärkung waren auch dran.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (7. Juni 2010)

Meins...07er WC 17,6Kg...muss ja nicht immer schwarz sein

Gruss Marc


----------



## Marder (7. Juni 2010)

könnt ich mir ne farbe aussuchen, wär meins auch so...
wenigstens hat meins auch noch ein paar stellen von dem geilen grün abbekommen


----------



## Trail_Fire (19. Juni 2010)

moin die herren...

ich hab ein problem....mein hinterbau reagiert wie eine schnecke...deshalb war ich in WB beim rennen auch kurzzeitig einmal zu tief hinten und habe mich mordsmäßig aus die fresse gelegt....was mich wundert wenn ich mich draufsetze und nachmesse...sind 1/3 hub weg etwas weniger sogar...was für eine feder fahrt ihr?...wiege knapp über 90 kilo..mit allem drum und dran...


----------



## taff äs häll (19. Juni 2010)

Was für ein Dämpfer?

Und welche Federhärte?

Ich wiege 95 Kilo und fahre ne 400er Nuke Proof Titanfeder 

und nen Vivid im A-Tune...

10 Clicks Highspeed Zugstufe

4 Clicks Lowspeed Zugstufe

3 Clicks Compression...


----------



## Trail_Fire (19. Juni 2010)

okay...das sollte helfen dank dir...ist n vivid 4.1 (09er elite)...welches tune bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher...hab mal A gehört....leg ich aber nicht meine hand für in die rattenfalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail_Fire (19. Juni 2010)

ach ja...ne 300er


----------



## gabs (19. Juni 2010)

nebenbei... ich fahre den dhx 3.... da mir das fahrwerk zu degressiv war, habe ich mir ein kunststoffteil gedreht, das ich in den ausgleichsbehälter gesteckt habe... somit habe ich die luftkammer verkleinert...  nun ist es weit linearer/progressiver

da ich noch den gips vom handgelenksbruch habe, nonnte ich es noch nicht richtig testen... 
körpergewicht 73
300er feder
200psi im ausgleichsbehälter (wichtig)

wens interessiert... =)


----------



## taff äs häll (19. Juni 2010)

Ne 300er ist definitiv zu soft...

Also ne 400er finde ich perfekt für nen Körpergewicht um 90 Kilo herum... ;-)

Ich hab noch eine rumliegen übrigens für den Vivid!

Check einfach meine Verkäufe, kanns aber auch bei Ebay rausnehmen und wir können es so klären übers IBC! ;-)

Greez

Phil


----------



## bobtailoner (19. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte eine 450er feder. gewicht, ebenfalls 90kg
eine 400er hab ich auch noch rum fliegen
kannste gerne haben


----------



## Marder (19. Juni 2010)

ich bin nen halbes jahr mit 77kg ne 300er gefahren - das war aber schon sehr grenzwertig... jetzt mit 80kg fahr ich ne 350er in dem serien dhx3

nen kollege hat das elite mit dem vivid und da reicht mir wieder die 300er


----------



## gabs (19. Juni 2010)

Marder schrieb:


> ich bin nen halbes jahr mit 77kg ne 300er gefahren - das war aber schon sehr grenzwertig... jetzt mit 80kg fahr ich ne 350er in dem serien dhx3
> 
> nen kollege hat das elite mit dem vivid und da reicht mir wieder die 300er



wiviel druck hast du im ausgleichsbehälter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail_Fire (19. Juni 2010)

230psi...mit ganz leicht dünnerem öl als das 2.5er


----------



## Marder (19. Juni 2010)

gabs schrieb:


> wiviel druck hast du im ausgleichsbehälter?



weiß ich gerade nicht - hab einfach rumgespielt bis es sich gut anfühlte


----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. Juni 2010)

Und noch eine andere, damit die Verwirrung perfekt ist... Ich fahre eine 350er im DHX5 und wiege knapp ü 90kg! Läuft  perfekt
Die 400er war mir zu straff!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (19. Juni 2010)

so und jetzt komm ich noch! ich hatte im winter bei 90kg ne 300er drin bei 40% sag!


----------



## Marder (19. Juni 2010)




----------



## SVK1899 (19. Juni 2010)

Also, ich fahr bei 100kg (komplett mit Helm  !!!) ne 500er in einem BOS Stoy!!!


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (19. Juni 2010)

Marder schrieb:


> hab einfach rumgespielt bis es sich gut anfühlte






dhx5.0 mp
350lbs mit 75kg --> 300 fand ich zu weich
druck bei 150 glaube ich


----------



## Mürre (19. Juni 2010)

weiß meinen Druck so auswendig aber auch nicht, habe auch angepasst bis es gut war.
350er im DHX3 bei 77kg ohne Ausrüstung


----------



## gabs (19. Juni 2010)

dass ich auch ein bisschen zur verwirrung beitrage =)

300 mit wenig luft ist viel zu weich

350 mit wenig luft ist zu hart =)

300 mit viel luft passt ganz gut =)  p.s. um die degression zu entschärfen wäre ideal: hoher druck bei kleinem volumen... 

greed


----------



## Mürre (19. Juni 2010)

jetzt haben wir ihn alle verwirrt, er kann sich was aussuchen und das sollte langen und alles hätte besser in den federhärte Thread gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SVK1899 (19. Juni 2010)

Um wieder aufs Thema zurückzukommen. Mein altes 06er Sunday  im neuen Gewand! Alle Bolzen, Schrauben, Lager usw. neu! BOS Stoy mit Link. Vorerst mal mit meiner alten N´dee. In Zukunft aber wahrscheinlich mit ner Idylle! Schau mer mal .


----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. Juni 2010)

Mal so ganz anders! Aber!!


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juni 2010)

Sehr geil so !


----------



## fatcrobat (19. Juni 2010)

top die kiste 
wie sind denn die laufräder taugen die was


----------



## semmel94 (19. Juni 2010)

top rad


----------



## SVK1899 (20. Juni 2010)

@fatcrobat
ich find die laufräder genial! sie könnten ein bischen leichter sein, aber dafür halten sie einiges aus und können was ab! hatte sie ein halbes jahr in meinem ex 951 und war sehr zufrieden. aber das ist wirklich geschmacksache!


----------



## Trail_Fire (20. Juni 2010)

joa...dann werd ich mal mit ner 350er versuchen...druck kann ich anpassen...hab jegliches werkzeug für und von rock shox....werd auch mal bischen mit ölen spielen...einer von euch wird dann in den nächsten tagen seine 350er feder los sein...meld mich


----------



## taff äs häll (20. Juni 2010)

Ehm? Man kann beim Vivid den Druck gesondert einstellen? 

Ist der nicht eigentlich fest vorgegeben?

Greez

Phil


----------



## Nolram (21. Juni 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nolram (21. Juni 2010)




----------



## fabs8 (21. Juni 2010)

Da geht noch einiges...


----------



## gabs (21. Juni 2010)

der sattel macht so einigs kaputt

brauch man für den fox rc4 einen anderen (BOS) link? (pornicous longtravel thread)


----------



## Trail_Fire (21. Juni 2010)

also generell wird für den vivid 5.1 200psi und für den 4.1er 230 psi empfohlen....ist auch standartmäßig drin....aber da ich jegliche servicetools habe auch den adapter um in die ausgleichskammer wieder druck reinzubekommen...wer hindert mich bischen rumzuexperementieren.....


----------



## Nolram (21. Juni 2010)

@ Fabs8  joar mal guggen ... meine hintere felge is schrott.. evtl. dunkelrot beide .. mal schauen ... die totem in schwarz (haben die mir ja falsch geliefert) ...doppelbrücke pack ich net rein weil ichs einfach net brauche .. hier is alles flach... und für winterberg dh reicht die locker und ich komm damit super zurecht... wie sieht denn deins im moment aus ?


----------



## agrohardtail (21. Juni 2010)

rote felgen? oh gott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (21. Juni 2010)

neue Bremsscheiben


----------



## Mürre (21. Juni 2010)

Black Beauty


----------



## fabs8 (22. Juni 2010)

@Monu:


----------



## Trail_Fire (22. Juni 2010)

also ich habe gerade mal meinen vivid geserviced...bzw einfach nur auseinander genommen...weiß jetzt warum der so lahm reagierte...konnte gerade die die anschlags dichtung aus den shims pulen...bzw was davon übrig blieb...jetzt erstmal ersatzteile beschaffen...und ich kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden ob 350er oder 400er feder...


----------



## taff äs häll (22. Juni 2010)

Lass den Druck halt wie er Firmenmäßig vorgegeben ist und fahr ne 400er Feder, ist dann straff genug und schluckt immer noch alles weg! ;-)

Kannst meine 400er abkaufen wenn du möchtest!

Bei Interesse kannst du mir ne PN schreiben... ;-)

Greez

Phil


----------



## semmel94 (22. Juni 2010)

hi iron horse rider 

um nochmal auf der thema der seite zuvor zu kommen ich wiege etwa 83 kilo und fahre im moment eine 400 feder 
ich würde gerne eine 350er feder dazu kaufen bitte melden wenn jemand eine 350x3.25 
schickt mir eine eine pn danke 

lg semmel 
p.s rad ist noch nicht fertig gabel und vorderrad adapter und 203er ******* fehlen noch dann kommt auch ein foto  (würde mich auch da über eine pn freunen wenn jemand was hat  )


----------



## FelixDH (22. Juni 2010)

jetzt muss ich doch auch nochmal kurz nachfragen, auch wenns bestimmt shcon mehrmals thema war: wie ist das denn jetzt nochmal beim vivid, passen da federn ab 300 aufwärts ohne am rahmen zu schleifen?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (22. Juni 2010)

hängt immer vom rahmen ab und ob du ne stahl oder ne titanfeder fährst aber meistens passen die bis 450 oder sogar 500 rein.


----------



## Dennis K (29. Juni 2010)

also ich bin ja seit einigen Monaten jetzt auch bekehrt worden.
Hier mein Sunday WC von 07:


----------



## der freed (29. Juni 2010)

kurbel, schaltwerk und pedale tauschen und die leitungen kürzen! sonst gefällt es mir eigentlich ziemlich gut, der rote streifen am maxxis nervt noch aber das ist zum glück ein verschleißteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (29. Juni 2010)

hau ich mein pferdchen auch mal rein





gewicht jetzt bei 17,3


----------



## Dennis K (29. Juni 2010)

Wieso was stört dich an der Kurbel und dem schaltwerk?
Läuft beides super. 
Die Pedale werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht tauschen die bieten super grip und ich find sie stylish


----------



## njoerd (29. Juni 2010)

Dennis K schrieb:


> Wieso was stört dich an der Kurbel und dem schaltwerk?
> Läuft beides super.
> Die Pedale werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht tauschen die bieten super grip und ich find sie stylish



vll short cage
ich find ja die griffe total hässlich


----------



## der freed (29. Juni 2010)

wenn es dir gefällt ist es ja auch super 
kurbel war eigentlich nur aus gewichtsgründen dabei und schaltwerk halt wie oben gesagt wegem dem langen käfig und pedale waren auch nur wegen der optik, ich finde flache schöner aber das ist wie so oft geschmacksache


----------



## Dennis K (30. Juni 2010)

Das s haltwerk ist ein shortcage. -.-
Ja gut Griffe etc sind Geschmacksache. 
Mit gewichtstuning würde ich aber eher an dem lrs anfangen Als an der Kurbel. 
Der hinterreifen kommt eh bald weg keine angst ;-)


----------



## XhannedgeX (30. Juni 2010)

am besten beim LRS und bei der Kurbel , und das ist definitv kein shortcage,nachdems shimano ist,müsste es ein mid bis longcage sein!


----------



## Dennis K (30. Juni 2010)

Was soll mir die Kurbel denn bringen?
200 Gramm? xD die sind mir dann auch mächtig Wurst. 
Aber das schaltwerk wird sowieso demnächst gewechselt. 
Vom lrs werde ich den Rahmen aber wohl eher neu pulvern lassen.
@ agrohardtail
Das ist mal nice. 
Ich liebe das grün bei Iron Horse echt schick.


----------



## XhannedgeX (30. Juni 2010)

die peinlichen Monster Energy Sticker runterzumachen, würde doch schon reichen,da musst du nicht extra umpulvern lassen  
nichts für ungut, weil insgesamt, bis auf die angesprochenen Bauteile, ist das Rad ja schon schick!


----------



## Crak (30. Juni 2010)

wie, die sind peinlich?:-D du bist ja nen herzensbrecher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (30. Juni 2010)

der War süß xD
ne bistn guter ;-)


----------



## Crak (30. Juni 2010)

haha...du sowieso buddy!


----------



## Dennis K (30. Juni 2010)

Biste am wee wieder aufm Hometrail oder dann schon wieder Unterwegs?


----------



## MoNu (30. Juni 2010)

der is doch jetzt schon wieder weg-.-

aber morgen heißt es trail building


----------



## semmel94 (30. Juni 2010)

bekommt man irgendwo noch ersatzteile für die räder ? 
naja ersatzteil ist hoch aber ich brauche das wappen was vorne aufgeklebt wird 
kann mir jemand helfen ? 
pn wäre nett oder hier 

schicke räder übrigens gewicht naja aber der rahmen stimmt und die grundlegenden dinge auch beim rest wie gesagt geschmack ob mans so mag oder leicht oder halt anders ..


----------



## taff äs häll (30. Juni 2010)

Mein Bock:





Verdammt heißes Gerät so nen Sunday... 

Greez

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (1. Juli 2010)

Meins, vlt. noch ein bisschen Gewichtstuning und ziemlich sicher noch was in sachen Dämpfer:


----------



## gabs (1. Juli 2010)

ich denk grad an den vivid air, was haltet ihr davon? wird der auch mit dem normalen link passen?


----------



## fabs8 (1. Juli 2010)

@slayerrider: sehr nice 

Der Vivid Air wird wohl nicht reinpassen. ...denk ich


----------



## Dennis K (1. Juli 2010)

Hm das grau ist jetzt so kein persönlicher Geschmack aber ist nen spitzen Sunday!!
Nice!
Denke auch dass nen Air nicht passen wird. 
Luftdämpfer sind ja wegen dem luftzylinder. Doch etwas dicker.


----------



## gabs (1. Juli 2010)

"While the Vivid Air looks larger, the outside diameter is actually just slightly smaller than the coilâs diameter, so itâll fit any frame that the coil version does." 
...sagt man..

quelle:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/04/17...-twin-tube-solo-air-hot-rod-rebound-adjuster/


----------



## agrohardtail (1. Juli 2010)

och man... dabei wollte ich mir doch erstmal neue laufräder kaufen


----------



## Dennis K (1. Juli 2010)

uih hätte ich nicht gedacht...das wäre ja mal ne gute erfindung ^^


----------



## gabs (1. Juli 2010)

auch ich war auf laufräder fixiert   vil. geht doch beides


----------



## der freed (1. Juli 2010)

und ich auf ein hinterbau


----------



## Chris-O (6. Juli 2010)

Hey!

Ich muss mal sehr schnell wissen, was das Sattelrohr für einen Aussendurchmesser und für einen Innendurchmesser hat. Und was für eine Sattelstange reinpasst!

Waren bei dem Steuersatz auch Sapcer dabei?

Welche Ventile kann ich bei den Dt Swiss FR2350 fahren?

Und welche Reifenbreite ich fahren kann? 2.5?

Danke an alle die mir schnell antworten!!!

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (6. Juli 2010)

aussen 31.8 innen 30.0
2.5 maxxis passen gut
2.5 muddy mary gehen auch noch rein.


----------



## teatimetom (6. Juli 2010)

hmm. also die antworten sind einfach , und 
ich könnte sie dir schnell geben ... aber etwas eigeninitiative schadet doch garnicht .
fich fang mal von unten an 
ventile auto reifenbreite geht locker 2.5.
als fleissaufgabe machst die anderen beiden selber


----------



## Chris-O (6. Juli 2010)

yeeeaah!

dankeschoen, habt mir sehr weitergeholfen!
jaaa die anderen werde ich mir selbst beantworten

aber das doof ist, es gibt keine "schöne" sattelstütze mit 30mm durchmesser!

ich nehm eine 27,2mm stattelstütze und eine reduzierhülse auf 30mm!
oder was sagt ihr?

ride on!


----------



## semmel94 (6. Juli 2010)

nimm eine thomson in 30.0 
das mit der hülse is sonne bastelei ..


----------



## Chris-O (6. Juli 2010)

ja ich glaube das mache ich dann!
aber ich will dann einen nicht so teuren aber vernüntigen sattel!
kennt ihr einen guten?

ich habe mal gehört das mit der feder das die nicht so viel platz hat!
was ist den da jetzt genau zu beachten???
und welche feder ist so bei 85 ok?


----------



## SundayR1D3R (6. Juli 2010)

manmanmaaannn alle kein plan von ihren rädern das sattelrohr außen ist 34.9 und net 31.8 und bei dt felgen gehen nur franz. ventile rein und ja wenn'de nen vivid hast und 85kg wiegst wird's knapp bei anderen dämpfern geht das schon aber rock shox federn bauen halt breiter....bräuchtest ne 400er*3.0 und ja nen bisl eigeninitiative wie der tom schon sagt, würd dir auch ma ganz gut tun!


----------



## semmel94 (6. Juli 2010)

bei 85 je nach dem wie du fahren willst 350 und 400 würde ich sagen 
und die passen auch normal noch hab auch ne 400x3.25 im fox dhx5.0

beim sattel musstdu echt nach gefallen und so gehen 
was heißt bei dir nicht so teuer 
wenn du noch ne stütze brauchst kannst du auch das sdg i fly system kaufen  
oder thomson mit slr xp/135g version


----------



## Dropdead (8. Juli 2010)

8mm Bohrer nehmen und Ventilloch aufbohren, dann passen auch AV rein...


----------



## Chris-O (8. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute!

Hab mir vor ca. 20min den Rahmen bestellt

Hoffe das der schnell kommt!
Keine lust mehr zu warten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svs (8. Juli 2010)

Bei mir hat nur die Überweisung lange gedauert: Waren 6 oder 7 Werktage.
Das Paket an sich war ein Tag unterwegs (Express Road).


----------



## semmel94 (8. Juli 2010)

ich brauch nurnoch eine gabel dann kann ich auch entlih ein foto zeigen 
mit der 55r im moment kann ich zwar rollen aber mehr auch niht 
ich will sonntag sonntag fahren 

an alle die fahren können: 
fallt nicht und denkt an die kappe  

und an alle die warten: 
vorfreude ist die schönste freude


----------



## der freed (8. Juli 2010)

weiss jemand von euch zufällig wo ich noch ein hinterbau her bekomme? meiner hat in todtnau letzten mittwoch ganz schön was abbekommen!!!


----------



## agrohardtail (8. Juli 2010)

hol dir doch nen gebracuhten oder vllt sogar nen neuen rahmen und benutze deinen alten / den gebraucht gekauften als ersatzteillager. auchw egen wippe, achse, schrauben... dann haste alles nen hinterbau wirste seltener finden.


----------



## nic93 (14. Juli 2010)

Baden.  

Ironhorse Sunday Team
Boxxer Race
DHX 3.0
Avid Code
Funn Fatboy Lenker(Element Nickel Wide auf dem Bild)

18,88 Kilo


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (14. Juli 2010)

gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## semmel94 (22. Juli 2010)

top rad gefäält auch 

ich fang zwar an zu nerven aber an alle die das hier lesen und boxxer fahren 
wie habt ihr sie eingebaut ? 
spacer unter die obere brücke wenn ja wie viele ?
kann man auch direkt ohne spacer unter der brücke fahren ?

lg und danke schonmal sebastian


----------



## slayerrider (22. Juli 2010)

ich habe ne flache Brücke und einen sehr flachen Steuersatz.
Ich habe einen 2 oder 3mm (gefühlt) eingebaut, da sonst die Brücke auf dem Rahmen aufsetzt. Also ich brauche auf jeden fall einen kleinen.


----------



## agrohardtail (22. Juli 2010)

ich hab die e.thirteen reducer cups drin und fahre da nur den klemmring von den lagern. auch keine abdeckung drauf.
mit ner flachen brücke.
sieht dann so aus:


----------



## Lockedup90 (22. Juli 2010)

Ja nice Sam Hill special tuning  hehe hab ich aber auch kommt die front noch nen bisschen tiefer!!


----------



## slayerrider (22. Juli 2010)

Naja, so spezial ist da noch nicht, ich denke mit dem Hopevorbau kommt man noch tiefer und mit der Brücke erst recht.

Wo für ist das Kabelbinder-Tuning an der Gabel?


----------



## agrohardtail (22. Juli 2010)

ach das hab ich einfach vergessen zu entfernen nach dem abge****ten samstag in rittershausen hab die startnummer einfach abgerissen


----------



## semmel94 (22. Juli 2010)

oh direkt mit foto das ist super danke 
ja ich habe auch diesen e.13 steuersatz der einfach nur eingepresst ist 
find ich gut das ich scho flach komme jetzt fehlt nurnoch der boxxer adapter dann bau ich sie ein 

und wenn mir dann jemand erklärt wie man fotos hier rein läd dann bekommt ihr es auch zu sehen 

danke schön


----------



## slayerrider (24. Juli 2010)

einfach ins foto album hochladen (d.h. du gehst auf den Fotoalbum und lädst es dort hoch).
Dann den Code unter dem bild kopiern und hier rein kopieren.


----------



## fatcrobat (25. Juli 2010)

hab seit 5 tagen nen K9 auch ochne abdeckung bin jetzt 3,5 cm tiefer und dem flacheren lenkwinkel  
der knaller jetzt is das pferd perfeckt


----------



## MoNu (25. Juli 2010)

jour habe ich ja auch so fahren jetzt im mom den race face atlas fr und geht gut ab.
die k9 hülsen bocken schon!

die tage dann noch mit neuem dw link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (26. Juli 2010)

was haltet ihr davon, das (den) k9 umgekehrt einzubauen? als lenkwinkelreduzierung?  da es in den alpen mehr technisch als high speed zugeht


----------



## MoNu (26. Juli 2010)

da würde ich den lenkwinkel vom sunday einfach so lassen oder gucken das du nen 6.6 bekommst


----------



## gabs (26. Juli 2010)

nana sunnday passt schon. zu erst kommen tubeless und vil vivid air.


----------



## semmel94 (26. Juli 2010)

vivid air passt nicht durch den dicken korpus denke ich ?

was ist den k.9 ??? :O
ich komm mir so dumm vor wenn ich das lese und nciht weiß was das ist


----------



## MoNu (26. Juli 2010)

K9 sind steuersatz hülsen wodurch der lenkwinkel 2 grad flacher wird.

jetzt biste nicht mehr dumm


----------



## gabs (26. Juli 2010)

ich wüsste aber nur all zu gern, ob denn der vivid auch im "ironhorse sunday 2009 race" modell passt. (mit original fox dhx 3)


----------



## semmel94 (26. Juli 2010)

wenn du einen querstreben im link hast nicht wenn er u förmig ist dann passt er 
schau mal nach dem bos dw link so sieht glaube ich auch der link aus in den rädern wo der bos dw link verbaut ist 
genau kann ich es aber nciht sagen ich fahre ein 07er mit bos link


----------



## gabs (27. Juli 2010)

ich überleg mir die strebe einfach durch zu schneiden.... notfalls muss ich mir halt selbst eine wippe fräsen...


----------



## semmel94 (27. Juli 2010)

den bos dw link gibt es für 160 euro bei bikemailorde.de 

der user fr<3dh<3 bla bla bla irgendwie so hat den auch weg gesegt 
such einfach mal nach sunday im fotoalbum und dann findest du ein sunday mit blauebn wippen in raw und er hat in seinen fotoalben bilder davon 

lg sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Juli 2010)

Hi,
will hier jemand sein Sunday Rahmen in L loswerden?

das Sunday meiner Freundin


----------



## gabs (27. Juli 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hi,
> will hier jemand sein Sunday Rahmen in L loswerden?
> 
> wenn du mir einen "m" dafür gibst, überleg ichs mir


----------



## semmel94 (27. Juli 2010)

ein L hauptrahmen ist im bikemarkt


----------



## MoNu (27. Juli 2010)

nur man kommt ja nicht so einfach an nen hinter bau und den dw link und die wippen.


----------



## agrohardtail (27. Juli 2010)

wenn du mir eins mit l oberrohr und m sattelrohr besorgst können wir gerne drüber reden 

ahhh schade bis vor paar tagen gab es l noch bei crc


----------



## semmel94 (27. Juli 2010)

dw link gibt es bei bikemailorder.de 
dann aber sofort den bos link  

der user Dirtbikerider hat eine ganze menge an ersatzteilen  einfach anschreiben der hat ziemlich viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Juli 2010)

jup ich danke dir.

Der Rahmen von Sam Hill hat doch ein L Oberrohr und ein M Sattelrohr oder nicht? In England verkauft gerade einer das von Brendog. Das soll die gleiche Geo haben.


----------



## MoNu (27. Juli 2010)

jo von ihm habe ich auch mein neuen dw link ( kein Bos Link)


----------



## semmel94 (28. Juli 2010)

unfassbar der mythos iron horse und vorallem das sunday er besteht immernoch 
ich fahre einen 7er rahmen und er ist besser als viele ander ich weiß nciht ..
es ist wundervoll 

achja und es soll eine firma geben die hinterbauten dw link schrauben und alles nachbauen .. wippen und so weiter hab ich mich aber noch nicht weiter schlau gemacht einfach mal in den raum werfen vllt weiß ja hier jemand was darüber


----------



## Börnd (28. Juli 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> jup ich danke dir.
> 
> Der Rahmen von Sam Hill hat doch ein L Oberrohr und ein M Sattelrohr oder nicht? In England verkauft gerade einer das von Brendog. Das soll die gleiche Geo haben.



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das Sam Hill einen "m" Rahmen mit einem "L" Unterrohr gefahren hat. Frag ma "insane888" der hat so nen Rahmen.

btw: Schön das man hier ma wieder nen Rad sieht. Echt gutes Sunday von deiner Freundin.


----------



## semmel94 (28. Juli 2010)

meiene fotos sind zugroß um sie hochzuladen und kleiner machen geht erst wieder bei neuen fotos  
da die gabel zum service ist und ich mit der 55 fahre gibt es von mir erst fotos mit bzw. auf rad wenn die gabel sonntag bzw montag wieder drin ist 

das grüne sunday ist echt ein traum


----------



## agrohardtail (29. Juli 2010)

damit es ne galerie bleibt.


----------



## semmel94 (29. Juli 2010)

du kannst die rohre aber ziemlich weit durchschieben  
schwarze boxxer ist die schönste 
noch ein paar rote teile bzw rote naben wäre echt fett  
geiles rad ich liebe dieses grün


----------



## semmel94 (3. August 2010)

hier mal ein bild von meinem Sunday 
jetzt nurnoch Pedalen und eine sattelstütze dann passt es für mich 

Parts:

Rahmen: IronHorse Sunday Wc 07 (Poliert, Rote Wippen sowie BOS Dw Link)
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 400lbsx3.25
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer (Blackbox Edition)
Lrs: Hr: Mavic Ex-823 auf Sun Ringle Nabe
Vr: Mavic Ex-729 auf Fusion Nabe
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve Dh
Kettenführung: Carbon Guide
Bremsen: Avic Juicy Three 203mm / 185mm
Schaltung: Shimano XT
Lenker: Reverse Flyxxl Flatbar 760mm
Vorbau: Thomson X4 Elite
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR 135g
Griffe: Ergon GA-1 

wie gefällt es euch ?


----------



## agrohardtail (3. August 2010)

griffe, schaft kürzen, kurbel und mach dir noch was ganz unten an die verstrebung zwischen ketten- und druckstrebe, ansonsten haste da schöne macken von der kette. aber eigentlich ganz schick.


----------



## semmel94 (3. August 2010)

schaft wird noch gekürzt  griffe ich weiß sie sehen schlimm aus aber sie sind echt gut wie ich finde und kurbel naja passt erstmal geld ist knapp  sonst hätte ich schon längst ne saint oder ne atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (6. August 2010)

Meine Babes...

ja ja.... Leitungen werden noch gekürzt 

Es kommt noch:

Twenty6 F1 
Twenty6 Sattelklemme
Mavic ex 823 + goldenen Hope`s
Titanfeder
evtl. Saint Schaltwerk + Shifter


----------



## FR-Jonny (7. August 2010)

an sich ganz schmuck! aber würde auf mehr gold verzichten.. naben zum beispiel.
wagen gefällt auch!


----------



## MoNu (7. August 2010)

New DW link Dämpfer Service und neue buchsen


----------



## Mürre (7. August 2010)

hast du deinen alten dw-link nur pulvern lassen, oder komplett neu gekauft?


----------



## Dennis K (7. August 2010)

Er hat den dw Link neu gekauft. 
Gib mir mal bitte noch die Seite mit den Lagern 
)


----------



## FR-Jonny (8. August 2010)

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/home


----------



## Mürre (8. August 2010)

von einer privatperson nehme ich an, oder gibts den noch bei einem Shop?


----------



## MoNu (8. August 2010)

privat person


----------



## MoNu (13. August 2010)

so rad is aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (13. August 2010)

Alter bist du nen spast xD
Hauptsache das ding gerade zusammen gebastelt und warst gerade hier bei uns zum zeigen gewesen und zack schon das Foto im IBC xD


----------



## gabs (14. August 2010)

hey jungs!
ich setze mit dem taco extrem oft auf, oder muss sehr aufpassen, dass es nicht passiert...

was haltet ihr davon, wenn ich einen unteren KÜRZEREN link fräse? die hintere achse ein bisschen hinunter und somit das tretlager rauf.... ein steilerer lenkwinkel wäre mir egal  (unterm dw link ist noch 0.5-1cm platz zum tretlager hin....)


----------



## agrohardtail (14. August 2010)

hast du vllt nen 40er taco drauf?d


----------



## Mürre (14. August 2010)

Feder zu weich, so dass du elendig viel sag fährst? fahre selber einen größeren Taco und hatte nie große Probleme damit


----------



## FelixDH (14. August 2010)

also ich fahre n 36er blatt mit ner verkleinerten 11-26 kassette und ohne taco, hab somit für mich persönlich die perfekten gänge und bin so noch nie aufgesessen


----------



## gabs (14. August 2010)

ich fahre relativ viel sag 30-35%
den taco habe ich mir selber gefräst.... steht 5-10 mm über...

habe heute mal den dä,pfer oben los gemacht, und geschaut obs den von den gegebenheiten überhaupt möglich wäre, einen kürzeren link einzubauen.... 

ich werds mal probieren wenn ich zu viel zeit hab =)  wenns nicht passt mach ich den altern wieder rein

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (14. August 2010)

mit dem sag dürftest du trotzdem keine großen Probleme bekommen! Setzt du beim normalen treten auf, oder wenn du über z.b ein Hinderniss fährst? Mal aufsetzen ist ja normal hast aber nicht geschrieben unter welchen Bedingungen


----------



## Dennis K (14. August 2010)

Ja ich fahre auch mit 30% sag. Hatte aber Bis jetzt auch nur einmal das prob dass ich aufgesetzt bin und da lag der Fehler in der Landing und nicht am sunday oder am sag.


----------



## gabs (14. August 2010)

steinige passagen oder steinige kurven.. auch treten auf steinen ist nicht immer möglich wann ich möchte.... werde mal eine 350er feder probieren? wiege ohne schutz 72 kg...

habe mir aber eh mal überlegt, das IH race (crc) zu verkaufen... und um dieses geild ein yt- tues kaufen 

grund: bessere ausstattung und ein neues rad.... komm mit der größe L (186 cm) nicht so zu recht. da das IH schon EXTREM lang ausfällt

greez


----------



## gabs (14. August 2010)

steinige passagen oder steinige kurven.. auch treten auf steinen ist nicht immer möglich wann ich möchte.... werde mal eine 350er feder probieren? wiege ohne schutz 72 kg...

habe mir aber eh mal überlegt, das IH race (crc) zu verkaufen... und um dieses geild ein yt- tues kaufen 

grund: bessere ausstattung und ein neues rad.... komm mit der größe L (186 cm) nicht so zu recht. da das IH schon EXTREM lang ausfällt

greez


----------



## Mürre (14. August 2010)

finde nicht wirklich dass sie lang ausfallen. M bei 1,80m
Tausch mal die Feder, fahre mit 77kg-80kg ohne Ausrüstung auch eine 350er und setze mit dem Taco eigentlich nie großartig auf.
Hast du den Dämpfer auch mal richtig eingestellt??

Damit auch mal wieder ein Bild kommt, nicht scön ber besseres habe ich nicht: Nicht viel verändert nur Feder, Bremse, Lenker. K9 Hülsen sind schon auf dem Weg


----------



## gabs (14. August 2010)

bremsen =) da habe ich die formula oro bianco un 50â¬ incl scheiben bekommen =)  sie war "defekt" aber um 25â¬ gerichtet  TOP BREMSE
dÃ¤mpfer habe ich den DHX3.0 drin.... da mir das rad aber bei den drops zu leicht durchgeschlagen ist, habe ich ein nylon teil gedreht und in dn ausgleichsbehÃ¤lter gesteckt (gleich wie es beim bottom out passiert)   nun gehts recht gut. wenn ich ordentlich in den hinterbau falle (mit lenker zurÃ¼ckziehen) nÃ¼tze ich nicht mehr den ganzen federweg... 
machst du den lenkwinkel noch flacher mit den K9, oder?   mir kommt dasrad schon s fast zu flach vor... lenken geht nicht so leicht wie bei manch anderem dh'ler (dem steuersatz fehlt nichts... )

greez


----------



## Mürre (14. August 2010)

versuche die härtere Feder! habe relativ viel Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter und die Feder , da schlägt nix durch und selbst wenn....Federweg nutze ich bis auf einige mm alles.
Lenkwinkel wird auf 63Grad reduziert, geht auch problemlos in Kurven. Irgendwie hört es sich an als hättest du mehrere Probleme mit dem Rad


----------



## gabs (14. August 2010)

hehe =)
eben... habe mir halt mehr erwartet... und ich hab mir gedacht, bevor ich warte bis die lager kommen  suche ich einen käufer... 
durchdem ich den sattel relat. weit nach vorne geschoben -und den vorbau zurückgeschoben habe passts eh recht gut. aber halt nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle =)

welchen "tune" brauch man eigentlich beim vivid? den "progressiven" oder? da das sunday dem ende hin ja degressiv ist...?   vivid AIR geht ja leider nicht rein =( (habe am sram stand in val di sole gefragt)

aber aufrüsten möchte ich auch nicht, da man jenes geld nie und nimmer bei einem eventuellem verkauf wieder rein bekommt...

p.s. finde das rad halt ziehmlich unhandlich.

edit nr 2: am meisen nervt mich dass man mit den dämpfern so extrem eingeschränkt ist... sei es im durchmesser der feder, oder bei der form des ausgleichbehälters


----------



## agrohardtail (15. August 2010)

mit bos link sollte der vivid air eigentlich passen ansonten passt jeder andere dämpfer mit bos link rein.


----------



## FelixDH (15. August 2010)

@agrohardtail: in dem fall liegt es nicht am link, das problem besteht darin glaub ich, dass der vivid an sich einen großen durchmesser hat und deshalb nicht reinpasst, es passen ja bei stahlfederdämpfern auch nur gewisse federn mit einem geringen durchmesser rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SVK1899 (15. August 2010)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Rahmen Fertigungstoleranzen aufweisen! Ich bin früher ne 600er NukeProof ohne Probleme gefahren und auch jetzt mit ner 600er Obtainium stösst nichts an oder reibt!
Bein nem Kumpel gabs schon mit ner 450er Probleme!


----------



## InSanE888 (15. August 2010)

wieviel wiegst du um ne 600er feder zu fahren?


----------



## SVK1899 (15. August 2010)

so mit allem drum und dran, 105kg! aber mit helm!


----------



## gabs (15. August 2010)

fett,,,mann ....


----------



## Mürre (15. August 2010)

diese schweren Helme heutzutage


----------



## agrohardtail (15. August 2010)

selbst wenn du nur 28%sag fährst komme ich bei dem gewicht auf ne 450er! ich ahb auch ausgerüstet 100kg und fahre ne 400er mit normaler vorspannung großem volumen im bottom out und mittlerem druck im agb bei 600 müsste du ja shcon um die 150kg haben


----------



## downhiller93 (15. August 2010)

der  vivid air passt durch seinen durchmesser nich haben wir doch auf ein paar seiten zuvor besprochen


----------



## SVK1899 (15. August 2010)

@agrohardtail
habs auch schon mit ner 450er probiert, war nix für mich!
ich mags gern ein bißchen straffer, also ne 600er aus nem 951
von einem kumpel in meinen stoy gepackt und ich habe mich in den letzten drei jahren noch nie so wohl gefühlt aufm sunday, wie jetzt!


----------



## Dennis K (16. August 2010)

Also ich Wiege 75 kg und fahre 30% sag mir ist noch nie was durchgeschlagen. 

@Gabs wenn dir das su Day in L zu unhandlich ist Tausch doch mit mir habe nen m Frame. 
Der fährt Sich gleich viel verspielter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (16. August 2010)

UI dass wäre ein deal!  =)


----------



## Dennis K (16. August 2010)

Joa hätte damit eigentlich kein Problem, mein Rahmen ist allerdings von Monster Green auf Weiß gepulvert.
Wäre nur die Frage, wie man das regeln will ^^
Wir wohnen ja nicht gerade nah bei...


----------



## gabs (16. August 2010)

die lager (2) sind noch gut in schuss? bzw wie lang fährst du sie schon?
wenn ich es schaffe, würde ich das ross verkaufen...
ansonsten wäre ein tausch sehr vom vorteil =) 
wie lang kannst du warten? -ich werde das rad bis nächstes jahr nicht mehr wirklich anrührern, da ichs zum studieren nicht mitnehmen kann =(
greez


----------



## Mürre (16. August 2010)

willst du dich wirklich mit knapp 1,90 auf ein m zwängen? Probiere es erst mal, vielleicht wohnt hier jemand etwas näher zu dir


----------



## gabs (16. August 2010)

ehi 186   ich bin m vom steet her gewöhnt... mir kommt der L einfach sperrig vor... und der L von ironhorse entspricht wohl eher einem XL anderer marken... 622mm oberrohrlänge...


----------



## MoNu (17. August 2010)

is halt alles geschmacks sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börnd (21. August 2010)

used look in chatel


----------



## Dennis K (22. August 2010)

Na das sieht doch auch dreckig lecker aus!
Nice!


----------



## Irvine78 (30. August 2010)

used look in chatel, da kann ich glaub mithalten


----------



## njoerd (30. August 2010)




----------



## Börnd (30. August 2010)

ich hab meins ja wenigstens nen bisschen sauber gemacht


----------



## Dennis K (1. September 2010)

Joa hier mal nen kleines Update...

Jetzt mit neuem LRS: Hope Pro II auf Mavic 721 Felgen.

diesen Monat folgen noch frische Wetscreams fürs nasse wetter.

Jetzt im kommenden Winter folgen noch:

Saint shortcage + trigger
evtl Kurbel
2010er Boxxer Team, oder Fox 40 ( kann mich da bis jetzt noch nicht so wirklich entscheiden)
und neue belege für die bremsen. Die originalen Schimano sind nach so kurzer zeit schon ganz schön kacke...


----------



## FR-Jonny (28. September 2010)

Meins


----------



## fabs8 (29. September 2010)

Top Bike top Pic


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (30. September 2010)

schönes Sunday jetzt nur noch Schaft kürzen, vllt. noch n Direktmount Vorbau und ne Ti-Feder dann isses Perfekt
achja, wie kommst du mit der vorderen Bremsscheibe zurecht reicht das aus mit der 180er Scheibe ??


----------



## FR-Jonny (30. September 2010)

Genau deine Vorschläge kommen auch in den nächsten Tagen.
Bin noch am Suchen nach nem vernünftigen und nicht all zu teurem DM-Vorbau. Dann wird auch der Schaft gekürzt. Ti-Spring wird wohl nicht folgen, da mir die paar Gramm dann doch zu teuer sind 
Also die 185er Scheibe hat sich bisher gut geschlagen. Verletzungsbedingt konnt ich sie aber auch noch nicht all zu sehr testen. Wiege halt nur ca 65 kg. Vllt wirds auf Strecken wie in PDS etwas eng, aber das muss noch herausgefunden werden  
Ansonsten folgen noch n i-fly kevlar. Stütze fliegt hier schon rum und evtl n anderer Laufradsatz. Mal sehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2010)

Der hier ist schön: http://www.chromagbikes.com/stems/director
Gibts bei Shocker für 100 Euro.

Günstiger und immer gut, der Sunline Boxxer Vorbau: http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_Su...&product=25b5fba5-bc80-4fdf-9044-42c7073dc44c
Um die 60 Euro.


----------



## Mürre (1. Oktober 2010)

oder nimmst einen gebrauchten aus dem Bikemarkt. z.b.:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/307999/cat/all

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/310180/cat/all


----------



## Dennis K (1. Oktober 2010)

Joa der untere ist von mir. 
Wenn du dich nich beeilst, kannst du ihn noch kaufen. 
Sonst schicke ich ihn morgen schon weg u d er ist verkauft.


----------



## agrohardtail (1. Oktober 2010)

und was ist wenn er sich beeilt 

top sunday johnny 

btw brauch jemand nen sunday in L?


----------



## san_andreas (1. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, aber der Funn Boxxervorbau ist genauso häßlich wie sein normaler Aheadkollege. Und schwer ist auch noch.


----------



## Dennis K (1. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du ein Sunday in m brauchst Dann vielleicht. 

Ja gewichtsmäßig hast du wohl recht. Wenn man nicht gerade den Titan fährt kann man mit nem anderen dm Vorbau glatt 100 g sparen


----------



## Lockedup90 (1. Oktober 2010)

Wenn einer Interesse hat einfach melden:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/310678/cat/42/date/1232171542


----------



## SVK1899 (1. Oktober 2010)

hey, was ist los? jeder verkauft sein sunday!


----------



## fabs8 (1. Oktober 2010)

ich suche eins in S und günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (1. Oktober 2010)

Ja ist wirklich krass ^^

Ich werde meins aber wahrscheinlich auch nur noch die kommende Saison fahren und dann im Winter 2011 was anderes aufbauen. Konnte ja schon auf dem 951 von MoNu radeln und das gibt einem wirklich wieder dieses "Aboah" Gefühl.

Das ist zumindest der Grund warum ich nächstes Jahr nen neuen Frame fahren will.
Einfach wieder dieses Gefühl was anderes und neues zu fahren...

an sich ist das Sunday aber bis jetzt das geilste was ich gefahren bin..


----------



## SVK1899 (1. Oktober 2010)

mal wieder was neues! kann ich verstehen. hatte mir letztes jahr ein 951 aufgebaut, hat mir aber leider nicht getaugt und so hab ichs wieder verkauft und bin wieder bei meinem alten sunday gelandet. aber auch nur für diesen sommer!

hab mich jetzt für ein Foes RS7 entschieden. das hat bei mir auch so ein "Aboah" gefühl gemacht und ich musste den frame kaufen.

aber ich glaub vom sunday kann ich mich trotzdem nicht trennen und es kommt in den keller an die wand!


----------



## san_andreas (1. Oktober 2010)

SVK1899 schrieb:


> hab mich jetzt für ein Foes RS7 entschieden. das hat bei mir auch so ein "Aboah" gefühl gemacht und ich musste den frame kaufen.



Gratulation ! Wirst es nicht bereuen ! Hast jetzt bei Balfa gekauft ?


----------



## SVK1899 (1. Oktober 2010)

nee, hatte angefragt, aber wie du schon gesagt hast, die lieferzeiten sind der horror!
habs gebraucht von nem user aus der schweiz! du kennst den rahmen auch von mtbr.com!
hab mir aber bei balfa neue decals gekauft, ich steh ein bischen auf "bling bling". ging super fix. jetzt fehlt mir nur noch mein neuer steuersatz zu meinem glück und dann gehts los. freu mich schon riesig!


----------



## san_andreas (2. Oktober 2010)

Ah, sehr gut. Bin schon gespannt auf den Aufbau.


----------



## XhannedgeX (3. Oktober 2010)

wenn schon jeder seinen rahmen verkaufen will, hat ja evtl irgendwer einen Link abzugeben,ich brauch einen, meiner ist ausgeschlagen , neue achse ohne verjüngung hat auch nichts gebracht und die einkleb-option gefällt mir nicht so recht ... also falls wer einen hat oder weiß wo ich einen bekommen kann,bitte melden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SVK1899 (3. Oktober 2010)

nehm doch den von BOS. hab ich auch, funktioniert super, kannst jeden dämpfer mit fahren und sieht dazu noch gut aus ! schau mal hier:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...pfer-fuer-Ironhorse-Sunday-Rahmen::21467.html


----------



## XhannedgeX (3. Oktober 2010)

schon gesehn,wollte halt mal nach billigeren option ausschau halten , das ist dann die letze lösung . aber trotzdem danke !


----------



## slayerrider (4. Oktober 2010)

Wenn jemand einen Quelle weiß, dann wäre ich auch interessiert.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Oktober 2010)

Hi, ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Sunday-Besitzer. Ich kann meine Freundin doch nicht alleine mit so einem geilen Rahmen fahren lassen 
Der Rahmen ist gestern fertig geworden. Der Aufbau folgt im Laufe der nächsten Woche wenn der Steuersatz da ist.


----------



## Smourock17 (10. Oktober 2010)

IH Sunday *BAM* ?
Sonderedition?


----------



## Marder (10. Oktober 2010)

dann wart ihr also gestern auch in winterberg, das sunday kam mir nämlich irgendwo her bekannt vor, konnte es aber überhaupt nicht zuordnen...

ein blaues sunday ist auch mal was neues - bis jetzt siehts gut aus


----------



## SVK1899 (10. Oktober 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen!!! Sieht super aus das Teil ! Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Oktober 2010)

meine Edition 

@ Marder
ja stimmt, jetzt wo ich weiß welches dein Bike ist. Ich habe dich auch gesehen.

Danke


----------



## FR-Jonny (11. Oktober 2010)

hat das mit den schriftzügen hingehauen? und wenn ja, wie haste das angestellt? sieht gut aus!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Oktober 2010)

vielen Dank für deine Mühe, aber mit den Bildern hat es nicht so hingehauen.
Durch die Rohre habe ich es nicht richtig gerade bekommen.

Ich habe das Ironhorse Logo von der HP genommen und aufbereitet Den Sunday-Schriftzug habe ich ich einfach in einer passenden Schriftart neu geschieben.

Danke, die Farbe sieht live noch besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (12. Oktober 2010)

sieht wirklich richtig gut aus! ich lass meinen übern winter auch neu pulvern! willst du mir die schriftart verraten? wäre super


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Oktober 2010)

Danke.
Gepulvert habe ich es nicht. Ich wollte eine bestimmte Farbe

vom Sunday Schriftzug ist es Helvetica


----------



## Gullevich (14. Oktober 2010)

so jetzt mit neuer boxxer r2c2


----------



## Gullevich (14. Oktober 2010)




----------



## agrohardtail (14. Oktober 2010)

kannste bitte etwas größere bilder posten? ich kann so nichts erkennen.


----------



## Dennis K (14. Oktober 2010)

ja echt etwas zu klein xD

Ne das bike sieht top aus echt nice!!

Ich werde meins auch neu pulvern..oder lacken weiß ich noch nicht.
wechsle eh die lager dann kann ich das auch geil machen...

falls ihr Sunday schriftzüge braucht hier:
http://www.slikgraphics.com/product/custom-ironhorse-sunday-decal-kit


----------



## Gullevich (14. Oktober 2010)

Ja man muss doch jeden stollen erkennen können
ne war nicht so gewollt mit der größe,sry.
Hat schon jemand  erfahrungen mit den silk teilen? wollt nen decal für Gabel und Dämpfer haben.


----------



## Dennis K (14. Oktober 2010)

Ja die Dinger sollen richtig stabil sein und auch sehr 
Haltbar


----------



## Beckumer (15. Oktober 2010)

FR-Jonny schrieb:


> Meins



Schicke Kiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (15. Oktober 2010)

Das von FR-Jonny gefällt mir auch sehr gut!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Oktober 2010)

ja das hat er gut gemacht. Mir gefällt es auch sehr gut.
Das Foto an sich ist auch klasse


----------



## KevM (16. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Börnd (16. Oktober 2010)

nice. sieht nach spaß aus.


----------



## FR-Jonny (16. Oktober 2010)

hey!
danke für die positive rückmeldung!
freut mich dass es gefällt  jetzt muss es nur noch gefahren werden


----------



## gabs (20. Oktober 2010)

wer kann mir die steuerrohrlänge (nur das rohr,  ohne lagerschalen) sagen? ich bin leider nicht in der nähe meines sundays


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SundayR1D3R (20. Oktober 2010)

@gabs:125mm!



 ist noch nen älteres foto...


----------



## gabs (21. Oktober 2010)

BOAH gigantisch!! hatte schon angst dass der gabelschaft für den neuen Rahmen zu kurz sei! danke

schweren herzens verlasse ich die Ironhorse familie =)
alutech pudel dh. kommt =) 

greez!


----------



## der freed (21. Oktober 2010)

schön geputzt 
mein pferd ist gerade beim pulverbeschichten, neue lager sind bestellt und dw-link + umlenkhebel sind auf dem weg zum eloxieren! 
bilder folgen wenn das ding wieder da ist


----------



## agrohardtail (21. Oktober 2010)

gabs schrieb:


> BOAH gigantisch!! hatte schon angst dass der gabelschaft für den neuen Rahmen zu kurz sei! danke
> 
> schweren herzens verlasse ich die Ironhorse familie =)
> alutech pudel dh. kommt =)
> ...



dw-link auf eingelenker???? dann wäre ich aber lieber beim sunday geblieben.


----------



## gabs (21. Oktober 2010)

kann man sowiso alles überm dämpfer einstellen =) (auch die progression)

und es können weniger lager probleme machen =) 
zu putzen ist auch weniger ;D


----------



## fabs8 (21. Oktober 2010)

Sunday gegen Pudel hätte ich nicht gemacht....


----------



## gabs (21. Oktober 2010)

zudem hat es ein höheres tretlager. denn beim ironhorse is es schon krass tief. naja geschmäcker =)  habe nie gesagt dass das ih nicht gut geht =)


----------



## Dennis K (21. Oktober 2010)

Hm sehe ich genauso. Sind alles Geschmäcker. Aber von der technischen Seite her betrachtet ist das Pudel ein Rückschritt. Klar höheres tretpager hat seinen Vorteil aber mit dem tretlager verschiebt sich unteranderem auch der Schwerpunkt vom Bike. 
Wo ih hin wechseln würde wäre intense das neue Giant glory oder commencal oder sowas. 
Aber auf jedenfall viel Spaß damit


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Oktober 2010)

so es ist vorerst fertig aufgebaut. Hinten folgt auch noch eine Mavic 721.
ist ja logisch das ich seit gestern einen irre steifen Nacken habe und noch keine Testfahrt machen kann


----------



## der freed (23. Oktober 2010)

mit der 40. gefällt mir das pferd schon auch echt gut, mal schauen wie lange es meine "alte" boxxer noch tut?!
schickes ding, die lackierung ist mal was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (23. Oktober 2010)

lackierung ist echt top, und die Fox sieht im IH echt super aus.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Oktober 2010)

danke. Ja wie gesagt, live sieht die Farbe noch besser aus.
ab Donnerstag werde ich es in Final Ligure ein wenig die Trails runterjagen


----------



## Dennis K (24. Oktober 2010)

Also ich muss sagen das ist das erste Sunday mit ner 40 das ich richtig Geil finde! Sick! Wie läuft das Pferd denn damit?

Hier mal mein aktueller Stand:

Hat sich einiges getan:

Boxxer Team '10
K9 Steuersatz mit abflachendem Lenkwinkel
SDG Sitzzone Sunline Vorbau
Sram Grips
außerdem habe ich die Zugverlegegung und den Schutz der Kettenstrebe neu gestaltet.

Zur Saison 2011 kommt natürlich auch noch ein kompletter Antrieb.
vorraussichtlich Saint Shortcage mit Reverse Legend.

Zum Gewicht messen bin ich noch nicht gekommen.
Ein besseres Foto folgt die Tage auch noch!


----------



## Börnd (24. Oktober 2010)

2 echt schöne räder. beim weissen stört der monster aufkleber die cleane optik.


----------



## mad_homer (26. Oktober 2010)

das ist mein aktuelles:


----------



## SVK1899 (27. Oktober 2010)

sehr schön ! vorallem mut beim sattel !


----------



## gabs (27. Oktober 2010)

So, der Abschied fällt schwer =)

http://www.downhill-board.com/59888-ironhorse-sunday.html

wünsche euch noch viel spaß mit euren Sundays! 

greez 
gabs


----------



## Downhill Lucki (27. Oktober 2010)

nichts für ungut aber für 1400,- wirst du den frame nicht loswerden!


----------



## gabs (27. Oktober 2010)

habe im moment keinen stress =)  naja wird sich zegen
greez

edit : steht ja auch VHB dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SundayR1D3R (27. Oktober 2010)

gabs biste auch soo unterwegs gewesen [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQo5UhE2GQU"]YouTube        - Sam Hill World Championship 3rd Val di Sole downhill[/nomedia] ???


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (27. Oktober 2010)

und der Dämpfer hat 241er Einbaulänge!!! nicht 341


----------



## gabs (27. Oktober 2010)

hab ne extragröße eingebaut  hrhr

thx =)


----------



## Dennis K (29. Oktober 2010)

und jetzt willst du auf nen pudel umsteigen?
oder haste dich da noch nicht weiter entschieden?


----------



## gabs (29. Oktober 2010)

doch, geld schon überwiesen.
im grunde kann man alles auch über den dämpfer einstellen (außer pedalrückschlag =))  progression usw...
pudel hat für mich überhaupt keine nachteile, aber für sowas bin ich warsch. im falschem threat 

edit: ich war mit dem sunday ja voll zu frieden, will aber was anderes probieren

greez


----------



## Dennis K (7. November 2010)

So ich habe dann hier nochmal ein ansehnlicheres foto von meinem neuen Aufbau. Allerdings wird sich jetzt im Winter noch drastisch was ändern. 
in 2 wochen werden die Lager vom Rahmen getauscht und dann wird das ding auch gleich in neuer Farbe gepulvert. dann kommt auch endlich der ersehnte neue Antrieb =)

Helft mir mal bei der Farbentscheidung! Ich würde es gerne wieder im Worldcup Grün pulvern, wie es ursprünglich auch mal war. Oder soll ich lieber etwas unauffälliges machen einfach schwarz oder so etwas? Eure Meinung bitte!

Hier das Bike:






und hier die Partlist:

Rahmen: Iron Horse Sunday WC
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer TEAM
Steuersatz: KNine
Vorbau: Sunline Directmount
Lenker: Element Nickel Wide
Griffe: Sram Power Grips
Shifter: Schimano Deore LX (kommt bald nen Saint)
Schaltwerk: Schimano Deore LX (kommt bald nen Saint)
Bremsen: Schimano XT mit Spider Disc scheiben
Laufradsatz: Hope Pro2 auf Ex721
Reifen: Minions
Stütze: SDG I-Beam
Sattel: SDG I-Fly
Kettenführung: e.Thirteen
Kurbel: Hussefelt (kommt bald eine Reverse Legend)
Innenlager: Howitzer
Pedalen: DMR V8
Kette: Sram
Kassette: Sram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironhorse-Rider (7. November 2010)

ich würde es matt schwarz mit neon grüner aufschrift machen


----------



## SVK1899 (7. November 2010)

ich bin für worldcup grün. das sah einfach genial aus !


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (7. November 2010)

matt Schwarz haben viele dieses worldcup grün genauso, lass es doch so wie es ist 
das weiß ist ganz gut wie ich finde Schwarze Schrift noch und gut is....
wenn du unbedingt Pulvern lassen möchtest, dann lass es matt grau Pulvern mM mit paar rote elox teile oder grüne elox teile kann ich mir das Rad auch ganz gut vorstellen


----------



## Dennis K (7. November 2010)

Ich will es neu Pulvern, weil der Lack runter ist. Es soll ja noch ordentlich aussehen.
Schwarze Schrift hatte ich ganz zu Anfang drauf, das sah grottig aus. Mattschwarz haben im Moment wirklich viele. Das WC Grün sieht man aber zur Zeit gar nicht mehr so oft finde ich. 
Ich habe bis jezt ein IH in Grau gesehen und das war das hässlichste was ich je gesehen habe. Grau kommt auf keinen Fall in Frage


----------



## gabs (7. November 2010)

mir gefällt momentan dieses "marrakeschbraun" sehr gut 
sieht man an einigen bmws

http://gelaendewagen.at/images26/bmw_x1_test/bmw_x1_2.jpg

edit
http://img98.imageshack.us/i/1erbraun2komp22274.jpg/


----------



## Dennis K (7. November 2010)

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Schema hier?






Gabs so bei Sunday ja schonmal. Wäre doch geil vorne die schwarze Boxxer dann grüner Hauptrahmen und hinterbau auch wieder schwarz. Nur das ganze erstmal ohne, oder wenn mit anderen Decals


----------



## SVK1899 (7. November 2010)

ja perfekt! aber nur ohne die hässlichen 2007er decals!
das grün ist einfach super! mein 6point ist auch in diesem grün und immer wieder ein echter hingucker!


----------



## Dennis K (7. November 2010)

Also quasi so:


----------



## SVK1899 (7. November 2010)

also ich finds so perfekt und würds so durchziehen! wenn du das grün gut hinbekommst, zieh ich mit meinem alten schwarzen ross nach !


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (7. November 2010)

Ja Grün!
Mein altes 06'er hat auch noch die Lackierung, finds aber immernoch die beste Farbe fürs Sunday, auch wenn der Lack inzwischen etwas stark gelitten hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (7. November 2010)

das ist der Grünton von der Pulverwerkstatt also den Ton kriege ich dann auch hin...


----------



## der freed (8. November 2010)

hier mal meins, ich hab die farb wahl schon hinter mir! mein rahmen ist gerade beim pulverbeschichten, neue achsen und lager hab ich auch schon zuhause. dw-link und umlenkhebel sind auch schon eloxiert!


----------



## Smourock17 (8. November 2010)

yeah kommt fresh!


----------



## SundayR1D3R (8. November 2010)

@Dennis K: wenn dann sooo aber den farbton bekommste sicher nicht hin mit ner pulverung.


----------



## der freed (8. November 2010)

ich hab jetzt ein aktuelles bild von meinem pferdchen! 
neu sind:
- Gabeldichtungen
- Neues Öl in der Gabel
- 180mm XTR Scheibe hinten
- Schwarze Pulverbeschichtung (by Götz in Fellbach)
- Neue Boxxer-Achse
- Neuer Satz Lager
- Carbon-Dämpfer-Schutzblech
- DW-Link + Umlenkhebel neu eloxiert (muss noch gemacht werden)


----------



## Börnd (8. November 2010)

wenn du den originalen grünen farbton hinbekommst, dann würd ich dir dazu arten. ich befürchte aber, dass du mit pulverbeschichten nicht das gleiche ergebnis bekommst.
warum lässte es nicht weiss, ich finds gut so wie es ist.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (8. November 2010)

er sagte doch das der Lack schon abgerockt ist


----------



## Dennis K (9. November 2010)

Naja der Farbton ist nicht das Problem. Eher das Ergebnis. Ne Pulverung sieht halt immer ander aus als richtiger Lack. Genau der Lack ist runter. 
Aber ich denke das grün schwarz Schema ist schon ziemlich das geilste.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (9. November 2010)

Farbe, Lack hin und her, lass es einfach Schwarz-Matt Pulvern gut is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (9. November 2010)

Wie gesagt matt schwarz ist langweilig und schon zu oft vertreten. Ich die denke wirklich die grün schwarz kominatikn wird's. Lasst euch überraschen ;-)


----------



## semmel94 (10. November 2010)

hi 

ich habe mal ne frage 
ich brauche fürs sunday am link unten die außeren schrauben neu die wodurch man den "bolzen" steckt um den dämpfer fest zu machen 
kann mir jemand weiter helfen habe schon ein paar seiten zurück geblättert aber aus england oder was das ist würde ich ungern bestellen gibt es die auch noch hier in deutschland irgendwo ? 
oder hat jemand noch welche ? 

die hier meine ich:

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/1024

danke schonmal
lg semmel


----------



## Dennis K (11. November 2010)

Die wirst du hier in Deutschland nicht bekommen. 
Iron Horse ist halt pleite deshalb gibt's nur noch begrenzt ersatzteile. 
Pearcycles ist eben noch einer der wenigen, die welche haben. 
Das einzige wäre du kennst jemanden der dir die selbst drehen und Fräsen kann. 
Sonst sehe ich da keine alternative.


----------



## Mürre (11. November 2010)

pearcecycles funktioniert ohne Probleme und wirklich schnell! Hatte 2Tage nach Geldeingang mein Paket in den Händen......hatte die Schraube auch nirgends in Deutschland gefunden...


----------



## SVK1899 (11. November 2010)

@semmel94
schliesse mich mürre an. pearcecycles sind perfekt! habe schon 5x dort bestellt und nie probleme gehabt! die sind einfach schnell, nett und zuverlässig! kanns ohne einschränkung empfehlen.


----------



## semmel94 (11. November 2010)

dankeschön für die antworten werde dann meine mama überzeugen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (11. November 2010)

geil mama als Sponsor zu haben


----------



## Dennis K (11. November 2010)

klasse xD wenigstens bist du ehrlich und stehst dazu ^^


----------



## semmel94 (11. November 2010)

nene ich muss mami überzeugen das wir da bestellen ..
bezahlen muss ich es alleine alles außer die anfahrten zu rennen sprit und so startgeld aber auch .. 
nene wär schön das alles bezahlt zu kriegen 
n fahrrad sollte man einfach wert schätzchen und nicht alles hinterher geworfen bekommen ..
ich geh schon seit dem ich 15 bin dafür arbeiten und vorher immer die alten kindersachen alla playmobil und so verkauft ..

lg sebastian


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (11. November 2010)

RESPEKT !!!!


----------



## der freed (11. November 2010)

von nichts kommt nun mal nichts 
edit sagt: wie alt biste den jetzt, ist 94 dein geburtsjahr, dann würdest du das ja erst ein jahr so machen


----------



## semmel94 (11. November 2010)

2 jahre aber davor schon taktisch hin und her geregelt weil man ein kona wollte und dafür über ein einhalb jahre gespart
du hast vollkommen recht man muss was tuen ..
deswegen spiel ich ja auch kein fußball 
sondern fahr n sunday Wc


----------



## Dennis K (12. November 2010)

Ja coole Sache ich wünschte alle in deinem alter hätten das schon so kapiert wie du. 
So läuft es nunmal und du hast es schon Begriffen.


----------



## semmel94 (12. November 2010)

man muss aber auch sehen keiner von uns würde nein sagen wenn jemand sagt "komm ich bezahl das" is nämlichs chön aber dann weiß man es halt nicht zu schätzen 

naja egal back to topic 
mein rad wird jetzt bald auch wieder fertig sein hinterrad fehlt noch und eine neue bremsscheibe .. dann kann cih es erstmal zusammen stecken.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. November 2010)

habe ich schon erwähnt das meine ersten fahrten auf dem Sunday ein voller Erfolg waren? Ein echt geiler Rahmen. Der Hinterbau arbeitet sowas von gut.
War eine verdammt gute Entscheidung sich dieses "Auslaufsmodell" zu kaufen.

Die ersten Änderrungen habe ich auch schon vorgenommen. Die beiliegende I-Beam Stütze habe ich jetzt mit einem I-Fly versehen.


----------



## Dennis K (13. November 2010)

perfekt. Ja das ist eben genau dieses "Abooaah" - Gefühl von dem ich nen paar seiten zuvor gesprochen habe. Dann mal viel spass und halt uns bildmäßig auf dem laufenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XhannedgeX (16. November 2010)

servus allerseits,
trägt zwar nicht wirklich dem thema bei, aber ich verkaufe meine Ti-Feder ausm Sunday,dachte nur ich schreibs erstmal hier rein,nachdem ich damals recht viele Frage zur Feder von Sunday-Fahreren bekommen hatte...






so schaut sie aus. wurde eigentlich nur n Monat gefahren und dann rausgeschmissen weil sie dann mit Push.Tuning einfach zuweich war. achja 275x2.25 
bei Interesse schreibt mir ne Nachricht.

glaub die Tage gibts mal wieder n Bild von meinem Rad.dann wirds wieder On-Topic


----------



## der freed (16. November 2010)

was wiegste den? wenn ich dich richtig in erinnerung habe auch so um die 70-75kg, oder?!


----------



## XhannedgeX (16. November 2010)

jo so 70kg. mitn orginal DHX hats gut gepasst. aber mitn Push tuning drin ist der nunmal um einiges plüschiger.


----------



## der freed (16. November 2010)

hab nen x-fusion drin, mhm ob das passt vom gewicht her?!


----------



## seelenfrieden (17. November 2010)

hab nur ich das gefühl, dass es bei einer feder mit 2.25 hub mächtig *klonk* macht im Sunday?


----------



## XhannedgeX (17. November 2010)

@ der freed: puh,kann ich dir so auch nicht sagen

@seelenfrieden: ist zwar nicht unbedingt dafür gebaut.ist aber bis zum durchschlagen vom dämpferhub selber fahrbar,durch die wenigen windungen


----------



## lol^^ (21. November 2010)

Verkaufe eins in Gr. L

Bei Interesse bitte pN


----------



## slayerrider (25. November 2010)

Danke für diesen wichtigen Post!


----------



## outfaced (28. November 2010)

Mal was anderes als Sunday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (28. November 2010)

ziemlich geiles teil!  
eventuell noch die leitungen kürzen?!


----------



## XhannedgeX (28. November 2010)

mit der pike sah das ganze aber etwas stimmiger aus,find ich.
wenn man sich dann aber die rahmen decals und das weiße spritzschutzding weg denkt , kommt die gabel wieder gut.


----------



## outfaced (28. November 2010)

naja FOX machen Float leider nur in weiss ... sonst den Mattschwarz von Talas ist super, die Gabel wollte ich aber nicht. Absenkung habe ich nie benutzt ... auch beim PIKE.


----------



## semmel94 (28. November 2010)

hi 

habe mal eine frage 
wie bekomme ich raus welche iscg aufnahme ich am sunday hab ? 
habe ein sunday wc aus dem jahre 2007 
weiß vllt auch so jemand welche iscg aufnahme das sunday hat ? 

danke schonmal 
lg semmel


----------



## der freed (28. November 2010)

iscg05 so viel ich weiss! 
http://www.e13components.com/support_iscg_explained.html


----------



## Mürre (29. November 2010)

ja. Am Rahmen ist da ja nichts geändert worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (29. November 2010)

Ja habe auch nen wc aus 07 iscg05

Ich finde das Iron Horse mit der weißen Fox echt fett. 
Ich hätte mir den "spritzschutz" aber schon 10 mal am Rahmen angeschlagen. 
Du solltest dir da einen kürzeren montieren das macht mehr sinn.


----------



## gabs (29. November 2010)

oder ihn nur biss zur halben höhe befestigen. dann biegt er sich, beim vollen federweg mit und kommt dann wieder in die ausgangssituation zurück


----------



## Dennis K (29. November 2010)

Und ballert sowohl vor den reifen als auch vor den Rahmen. Einfach nur halb so hoch machen das Ding.


----------



## gabs (29. November 2010)

2 mm haben da schon platz... machts wie irs wollt =) aber so ist der dämpfer halt gscheid geschützt... bissl aquariumschaum noch ins sattelrohr-dreieck und der dämpfer bleibt sauber


----------



## FR-Jonny (30. November 2010)

welches sattelrohr-dreieck?
weißt aber schon das das kein sunday ist?


----------



## agrohardtail (30. November 2010)

wollte ich auch grad schreiben  völlig am thema vorbei die beiden.


----------



## fatcrobat (1. Dezember 2010)

@outfced gehst du mit dem ding auch hüpfen 
geiles rad


----------



## InSanE888 (3. Dezember 2010)

hab das 6.6 ma wieder fit gemacht.
lack.stütze.dämpfer wird noch geändert.


----------



## KevM (3. Dezember 2010)

Richtig schick


----------



## semmel94 (4. Dezember 2010)

so ein geiles rad <3
viel spaß damit  

was hasten da für moped stehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixDH (7. Dezember 2010)

was ist das denn für ne kefü? unterscheidet die sich von der funktion von der e13?


----------



## fabs8 (7. Dezember 2010)

schickes 6.6 
Find das Grün garnicht so schlecht


----------



## InSanE888 (7. Dezember 2010)

FelixDH schrieb:


> was ist das denn für ne kefü? unterscheidet die sich von der funktion von der e13?



is ne sixpack kefü.
hat nur keinen taco sonst ähnlich.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. Dezember 2010)

@ Insane888: Du fährst auch MX?  Kette ist ein bissl locker... 

@ XhannedgeX: Feder schon weg?


An das MK III würd ich nen schwarzen Spritzschutz machen. Das weiss sticht zu sehr ins Auge.


----------



## Mürre (9. Dezember 2010)

Die Kettenstrebe ist bei allen IH-Sundays egal ob S,M,L und welches Baujahr gleich und austauschbar oder??


----------



## agrohardtail (10. Dezember 2010)

bzw die teilen sich alle den selben hinterbau, weil das teil ein teil ist. von den größen her ist es egal, aber vom baujahr wäe ich mir garnicht so sicher weil die ersten sundays nen anderes bolzensystem verwendet haben. ob dich dadurch auch die lager durchmesser und somit der hinter bau geänderet hat weiß ich nicht genau.

edit:
also wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst dann hol dir nen sunday hinterbau von nach 06 bzw von oder vor, jenachdem welches baujahr du fährst, denn die lager haben sich von 06 auf 07 geändert.
http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/776


----------



## Mürre (10. Dezember 2010)

dann sollte es kein Problem darstellen, habe ja ein komplettes 09er Sunday in M und könnte halt günstig an einen 08er WC- L Hauptrahmen kommen.... wollte nur wissen ob ich dann einfach den Hinterbau tauschen kann wenn ich will. Aber das sollte dann kein Problem darstellen..


----------



## >>>Marc<<< (14. Dezember 2010)

Naaabend,
könnt ihr mir vlt einmal kurz und knapp die Vorteile des Sunday's gegenüber anderen Bikes auflisten & mir sagen, ob es lohnenswert wäre dies zu kaufen?
Danke!


----------



## gabs (14. Dezember 2010)

der nachteil ist dass es zu schnell geht, und man sich somit öfter verletzt 

spaß bei seite: geiles geschoss, erst recht wenns richtig schnell und ruppig wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SundayR1D3R (14. Dezember 2010)

ja ich bin auch immer begeistert wenns auf richtig heftigen strecken geht. umso schneller umso besser geht die maschine
und gabs das ist aber echt kein spaß.. das ist wirklich so hab mir das erste ma was gebrochen mit dem sunday vorher noch niiieeeehhhhhhhhhh


----------



## >>>Marc<<< (14. Dezember 2010)

Dann sollte ich das lieber nicht kaufen. 
Wie sieht es mit der wendigkeit aus? Ich suche eher was, was ein wenig verspielt ist. Das ist es nicht, oder?


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (14. Dezember 2010)

doch ist es - durch den kurzen hinterbau gibt es fast kein beseres bike um kurven richtig zu shredden...


----------



## gabs (14. Dezember 2010)

Shadow1984 schrieb:


> ja ich bin auch immer begeistert wenns auf richtig heftigen strecken geht. umso schneller umso besser geht die maschine
> und gabs das ist aber echt kein spaß.. das ist wirklich so hab mir das erste ma was gebrochen mit dem sunday vorher noch niiieeeehhhhhhhhhh



kein scheiß, so oft wies mich mit dem sunday gesteckt hat, hats mich mit keinem rad...   (handgelenksbruch auch noch zum anfang der saison)

wendig... naja in L war es für mich nicht mehr WENDIG

in kehren umsetzen geht trotzdem, aber es gibt sicher wendigere =)

aber: aufn sack gingen mir die unterdimensionierten lager und dass problem dass kaum ein dämpfer ohne speziallink reingehn.

greez

edith: hab meinen noch zum verkauf (wer sich über solche sätze ärgert, soll ihn bitte überlesen =))


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (14. Dezember 2010)

das mit dem dämpfer ist echt morsch ...aber hinhauen tuts dich mit nem sunday sicher nicht mehr als mit nem andern bike


----------



## >>>Marc<<< (14. Dezember 2010)

Wie sieht es denn mit den größen aus? 16"? Auf 1,82cm. Zu klein? Zu groß?
Wenn mir jemand ein wendiges Dh bike empfehlen kann bitte Pm!  Aber kein Trek!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SundayR1D3R (14. Dezember 2010)

banshee legend, turner dhr"das neue", demo"auch das neue" alle sehr gut und sehr wendig... das demo ist glaub das kürzeste und somit wendigste.


----------



## Mürre (14. Dezember 2010)

Habe mir auch direkt mit dem Sunday das Erbsenbein gebrochen. Anscheinend ein Fluch der auf den Rädern lastet  

Wendiger Räder gibt es definitiv (okay fahre es auch mit 63° LW),
Ersatzteile schwer zu finden, unterschiedlicher DW- Link für verschiedene Dämpfer (wobei wohl der BOS-Link für alle funktionieren soll).... das waren die negativen Dinge. 
Sonst nur begeistert von dem Tagen, die ich es bis zum Bruch gefahren bin.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (14. Dezember 2010)

wie deins ist gebrochen wo? der fluch des Sam Hill obwohl er hatt sich damit auch öfter lang gemacht und einma den arm gebrochen.


----------



## agrohardtail (14. Dezember 2010)

>>>Marc<<< schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit den größen aus? 16"? Auf 1,82cm. Zu klein? Zu groß?
> Wenn mir jemand ein wendiges Dh bike empfehlen kann bitte Pm!  Aber kein Trek!



das trek ist auch nicht wendig  
das IH in 16" dürfte dir zu klein sein bin das 19er mit 1,91m gefahren das hat gut gepasst. mit dem normalen lenkwinkel wohl einer der agilsten und wendigsten dhler überhaupt.


----------



## Mürre (15. Dezember 2010)

@ Shadow1984: keinem ist das Rad gebrochen, nur die Knochen haben nicht gehalten..... Es lastet ein Fluch auf dem Rad


----------



## SundayR1D3R (15. Dezember 2010)

ahsoo, konnt ich mir schon denken... hab mich schon gewundert. hatte nämlich noch nie nen gebrochenen sunday gesehen, außer eins wo einer ungebremst gegen nen baum gefahren sein muß... war aber auch mehr verbogen als gebrochen. ich hab da so'ne theorie... naja fast jeder der das rad hat hatt sich was gebrochen oder wird sich noch was brechen... aber nur einmal danach (wenn man dem Rad treu bleibt) wird ein nichts mehr passieren und man wird damit abgehen wie die hölle war beim samy auch soo. das sunday will einen bloß testen


----------



## SVK1899 (15. Dezember 2010)

die theorie unterschreib ich sofort ! hatte es zwei wochen und hab mir das schlüsselbein gebrochen! aber seit 4 jahren fahr ich das ding unfall bzw. verletzungsfrei! ich  mein sunday...............


----------



## gabs (15. Dezember 2010)

=) sieht aus als ob man es zähmen,- bzw reiten lernen muss ;D


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2010)

@SVK1899: habe gerade dein Foes entdeckt ! Ist schön geworden ! Wo hast du es dir jetzt geholt ?


----------



## SVK1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

vielen dank!!! hab aber doch schon nach den ersten abfahrten ein paar kleinigkeiten geändert!
habs über traildevils von einem user aus der schweiz! komplett mit rechnung und allem drum und dran! hat alles schnell und super geklappt! 
bei den italienern hatte ich damals angefragt und die meinten sie könntens nicht mehr besorgen, keine ahnung warum? und bei balfa waren es ewig lange lieferzeiten fürs rs7! aber die engländer sind einfach klasse! hab dort angerufen und neue decals und bolzen bestellt. die teile waren innerhalb einer woche da! also nochmals danke für die tipps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2010)

Ah, ok ! Super, dass es so schnell geklappt hat ! Viel Spaß damit.
Habe mit Balfa auch nur super Erfahrungen gemacht !


----------



## SundayR1D3R (19. Dezember 2010)

neu sind:
Chris King BB
e*thirteen KB 36z.
Sram pg970 custom
connex 9sx
Straitline sattelst. Klemme
Odi Troy Lee Griffe
DT EX500 auf EX1750naben
Goodridge bremsbeläge
und ca.20 Titan schrauben mehr


----------



## XhannedgeX (19. Dezember 2010)

ganz schick, ich hatte auch mal die odi griffe,allerdings nach einer abfahrt in livigno wieder vom rad geschmissen,fühlen sich nach mist an , find ich. jetzt sind sie am CC rad,da gehts meiner meinung .
biste schon mit gefahren ?


----------



## SundayR1D3R (19. Dezember 2010)

ja ne runde ohne handschuh und taugt mir, richtig hart gestestet noch nicht... dann währense ja nicht mehr neu


----------



## Börnd (19. Dezember 2010)

schickes rad, aber warum sind da keine winterreifen drauf?


----------



## agrohardtail (20. Dezember 2010)

ich hab die jetzt auch testweise drauf und richtig eingestellt liegen die gut in der hand und reduzieren armpump durch den besseren und somit lockereren griff  mmn


----------



## XhannedgeX (20. Dezember 2010)

mir sind sie einfach zudick insgesamt und auch die lamellen mögen meine hände nicht.
hatte mir eigentlich auch ein besseres gefühl erhofft. aber da bleib ich lieber bei den Odi Ruffian!


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2010)

Wenn dir die Ruffian taugen, ist ja klar, dass die TLD nix für dich sind, so dünn wie die Ruffians sind.


----------



## agrohardtail (20. Dezember 2010)

ja ich bin halt groß und meine hände halt dementsprechend auch und deswegen krieg ich mit den ruffians immer krämpfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XhannedgeX (20. Dezember 2010)

naja,ein versuch wars wert


----------



## SundayR1D3R (20. Dezember 2010)

gibt auch noch ruffian mx, find die normalen ruffian auch nen bisl zuklein für meine pranken.. aber ruffian mx sind echt super, hab ich hier auch noch liegen http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/767435


----------



## IronHorseRider (20. Dezember 2010)

sau gutes bike


----------



## XhannedgeX (20. Dezember 2010)

langeweile bild.

änderungen:felgen,feder,kaputter käfig,bremse, sonst was !


----------



## InSanE888 (21. Dezember 2010)

gefällt!

ma ne frage. sind 14kg für ein 6.6 ok?!


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2010)

Nein. 13,74 kg sind offiziell vorgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (21. Dezember 2010)

kann das echt nich einschätzen..deshalb die frage.^^
lrs geht noch was..dafür kommt aber mit anderer stütze und dämpfer wieder was drauf.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2010)

14kg sind doch gut.


----------



## semmel94 (21. Dezember 2010)

geiles sunday !


----------



## SVK1899 (22. Dezember 2010)

@ InSanE888
14kg sind super! das von meiner frau hat in "S" komplett 13,8kg und meins mit kindersitz in "M/L" 14,6kg.sollte echt mal fotos machen, aber für den kindersitz werd ich wahrscheinlich gesteinigt !
aber 14 kg ist wirklich ein sehr gutes gewicht für das teil !


----------



## Plumpssack (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte dafür jetzt keinen neuen Thread auf machen:
Weiß jemand, wo es Buchsen für Manitoudämpfer für ein 6point gibt? Da brauch ich ja welche mit 10mm Innendurchmesser und etwas weniger A´ßendurchmesser als Fox, Rockshox und MZ.

Ich finde die ganze Zeit keine Lösung...danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## san_andreas (25. Dezember 2010)

Wende dich mal an die hier: http://www.reset-racing.de/
Da kann man sich Custom Buchsen machen lassen, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi, und noch mal frohe Weihnachten 

mein Sunday mit kleinen Updates. Titanfeder, neue Kassette, schwarzer Sunline V1 und ein SDG I-Fly.

Langsam kann das Frühjahr kommen


----------



## san_andreas (26. Dezember 2010)

Geil ! Und die 40er paßt doch zum Sunday !


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (26. Dezember 2010)

yep, find die 40 auch ganz gut


----------



## semmel94 (26. Dezember 2010)

was is das für ne feder ? (marke und alle anderen angaben  und in welchem dämpfer fährste sie ?)

meinem pony fehlt noch die behandlung des rahmen da der ja schön werden soll und er flecken bekommen hat durch das polierte ..
2 schreuben die den unteren link halten und dann wird im laufe des jahres noch einiges getauscht 

16 kilo pony ich komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Dezember 2010)

Nuke Proof 450x3.0 in einem Fox DHX 5.0

ja ich werde die 40er so lange behalten bis sie das nächste mal kaputt geht.


----------



## Börnd (27. Dezember 2010)

fettestes gerät


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Dezember 2010)

ich danke dir


----------



## BommelMaster (10. Januar 2011)




----------



## lol^^ (10. Januar 2011)

hmm.... Das muss ein ganz neues Modell sein.. kenn ich gar nicht


----------



## Dennis K (11. Januar 2011)

Argh oO die Felgen gehen gar nicht!!


----------



## fabs8 (11. Januar 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


>



Es ist ein iron horse yakuza kumicho


----------



## fatcrobat (12. Januar 2011)

ich find die felgen cool


----------



## lol^^ (12. Januar 2011)

Keine Kefü und das Schaltwerk gehen aber nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (13. Januar 2011)

kettenführung(eigenbau - > mein fotoalbum) ist schon dran, und es kommt ein altes saint in gultrakurz ran, das mit der achse verschraubt wird


----------



## Marder (13. Januar 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> kettenführung(eigenbau - > mein fotoalbum) ist schon dran, und es kommt ein altes saint in gultrakurz ran, das mit der achse verschraubt wird



pass auf, das du nie das schaltwerk irgendwo zwischen kriegst...
nachdem mir es zweimal passiert ist, hatte ich die schnauze voll.

dadurch dass es so verdammt stabil verschraubt ist und das schaltauge nur als anschlag nimmt, musste ich die komplette schwinge austauschen, weil es ales zerfetzt worden ist und keine aufnahme mehr für die achse da war


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Januar 2011)

Hi,
hier habe ich mal wieder mein Sunday nach ein paar Updates. Die hintere Felge wird noch getauscht.
Momentanes Gewicht 18,2 kg.
Ich kann es kaum abwarten es wieder zu bewegen.


----------



## der freed (21. Januar 2011)

aktueller zustand


----------



## Börnd (21. Januar 2011)

guter ansatz. aber bilder von kompletten bikes find ich interessanter.


----------



## der freed (21. Januar 2011)

kannste haben  so sah es letztes jahr noch aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boltzplatzheld (21. Januar 2011)

grandios!
jährlich neue lager?

...ist das der bos link? - falls du mal nen abnehmer brauchst, kannste ja bescheid geben...


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (21. Januar 2011)

doch Schwarz geworden ? 
ist das Matt oder glänzend ?


----------



## der freed (22. Januar 2011)

Ja ist jetzt doch schwarz glänzend geworden, da kann ich mir einfach sicher sein das es mir noch eine Weile gefällt! 

Ja sind neue Lager, Bolzen und Achsen verbaut! Zudem wurden alle schrauben erneuert! Ist kein Bos-Link, hab mein alten etwas ausgefeilt, geschliffen und dann eloxieren lassen! Mal schauen ob er hält!


----------



## semmel94 (23. Januar 2011)

Die obrigen Pferde sehr schön !!
Ich hoffe man dieht einige davon auf den Rennen. Wie siehts aus ?

Gibt es eigentlich noch Links die noch nicht gefeilt oder durch den Bos Link ersetzt wurden ?  

Ich hab meins mal neu Poliert und wieder zusammen geschraubt. 
Jetzt fehlen noch einige Teile, die aber geldbedingt erst im laufe des jahres folgen:

Kurbel,
Laufradsatz,
Sattelstütze,
Ti Feder,
Pedale.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (23. Januar 2011)

sehr geil dein eierhorst
bin auf das endergebnis gespannt wird bestimmt noch geiler


----------



## slayerrider (23. Januar 2011)

Ein Bild auf dem man mehr sieht wäre super,  dein Bild lässt ja gutes erahnen...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Januar 2011)

@ Semmel
ja auf den Dirtmasters werden unsere Sundays rumrollern.
Sehr wahrscheinlich auch bei den Wheels of Speed, wobei wir nur bei den Dirtmasters selber mitfahren werden.

An was für Laufräder hast du gedacht?


----------



## der freed (23. Januar 2011)

sieht gut aus, mal ein bisschen was anderes! nur den Kettenstreben schutz könntest du noch schöner machen, sieht doch echt wüst aus! 
hier mal wieder mein, Titanfeder ist jetzt drin und Schaltwerk ist dran, der Rest wird erst montiert wenn Lenker und vorbau da sind und dann noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten


----------



## hari_Minggu (23. Januar 2011)

sieht geil aus in schwarz glänzend! kommen noch ironhorse sticker drauf oder bleibts so?

mein gefährt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Januar 2011)

@ Marius94

jetzt sag nicht, weil sie optisch nicht rein passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotzkotz (23. Januar 2011)

So, hier ist mein Pferd.


----------



## san_andreas (23. Januar 2011)

Geil !


----------



## SVK1899 (23. Januar 2011)

kann mich nur anschliessen, einfach hammer !


----------



## semmel94 (23. Januar 2011)

Dirtmasters werde ich auch dabei sein  in todtnau wird man mich antreffen und sonst noch in Steinach .. wieter habe ich noch nict gedacht aber eigentlich sind die pläne groß !!

Bild kommt sobald das Wetter wieder besser wird und ich mit dem Fahrrad mal irgendwo hinkomme und es dabei sauber bleibt 

Ich liste mal auf bevor noch mehr fragen auftauchen 


- Kurbel (Shimano Saint 83x165) ,

- Laufradsatz (dt ex500, bor naben) ,

- Sattelstütze (kcnc scandium8000 27,2 mit distanzhülse) ,

- Ti Feder (am liebsten eine mit wenig windungen) ,

- Pedale (blackspire sub4/nc-17 sudpin3 s-pro) .


----------



## Rotzkotz (23. Januar 2011)

Danke Leute


----------



## semmel94 (23. Januar 2011)

Sehr geiles Bike rotz !!
Jetzt nurnoch anständige Dämpferschrauben  

hat vielleicht jemand die Buchsmaße vom Sunday wenn man einen fox dhx5.0 fährt ?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## lol^^ (23. Januar 2011)

Hatten wir schonmal das Thema.. Ist ganz unterschiedlich je nachdem welchen Rahmen du hast und so weiter und so weiter..

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=383085&page=26

da hilft eigentlich nur nachmessen..


----------



## gabs (23. Januar 2011)

@ rotzkotz 
sehr geiles gefährt!

was wiegts?


----------



## XhannedgeX (23. Januar 2011)

schön clean mit den innenverlegten leitungen! 
wurde dein rahmen am Sitzrohr eigentlich nachgeschweist oder was macht die Naht da ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boltzplatzheld (23. Januar 2011)

Porno!
...was wiegts denn jetzt so mit ausgefrästen rahmen und so?


----------



## FR-Jonny (23. Januar 2011)

viele gute sundays am start! bin gespannt ob sich das mit der zugführung bewährt!


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (23. Januar 2011)

schon clean die idee - aber ich würde auf jeden fall noch dichtungen hin machen!


----------



## Rotzkotz (24. Januar 2011)

Schön das es Euch gefällt  



@Semmel: Die sind bereits bestellt  

@Hannes: Nee das ist bei schlag mich tot welchen Rahmen so. WC Rahmen? Keine ahnung. Hier gibts aber ein Thema mit unterschiedliche Rahmen. Glaube ich mal gesehen zu haben. 

Gewicht liegt bei ca. 16,6 kg

Ich werde die Führung in den nächsten Wochen auf jeden Fall noch mal überarbeiten. Habe schon wieder neue Ideen. Z.b. haben die meisten Leute einen Camelback Trinkflaschenschlauch an ihrer Kettenstrebe. Sowas ähnliches nur in dünner wird durch die Löcher gezogen und festgemacht - wie weiß ich noch nicht, aber das wird sich dann zeigen - damit die Leitungen sich nicht abscheuern 


@Bolzplatzheld: Danke für den Tipp! Wäre sicherlich nicht verkehrt, da hast du recht


----------



## mad_homer (24. Januar 2011)




----------



## Marder (24. Januar 2011)

ohh... ich sehe da etwas, was ich auch gerne hätte 

sticht auch direkt ins auge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (24. Januar 2011)

ist es gold?


----------



## Marder (24. Januar 2011)

richtig  ich bin ja eigentlich mit meiner alten wc, die bei tf war, zufrieden... aber es juckt einem doch schon ziemlich
eine 2010er race zum umbauen hätte ich auch schon

@homer: kannst du vielleicht mal was zu der ava sagen


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (24. Januar 2011)

Servus allerseits,

nach meiner langen "IronHorse" Pause entdeckte ich heute mein Projekt im Heizungskeller.. ach wie viel Herzensblut ich investiert habe  Sunday Projekte sind was besonderes...


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (24. Januar 2011)

für mich ist oder war es das schönste sunday ever....wenn auch nicht das beste


----------



## Rotzkotz (24. Januar 2011)

@freak: War meins nicht mal deins?  mit einem Zwischenstopp beim Felix?


----------



## XhannedgeX (24. Januar 2011)

und das steht einfach so im heizungskeller rum ?


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (24. Januar 2011)

@ Rotzkotz
So siehts aus, dein prächtiges Meisterwerk war ursprünglich mein erstes Projekt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/19311

Zerlegt,gefettet,montiert,platzsparend und mit Folie eingewickelt ab in Heizungskeller, hatte nicht die Zeit mich um den Verkauf zu kümmern.
Und am Herzen hängen tuts mir auch noch dazu.


----------



## Rotzkotz (24. Januar 2011)

Eben. Wollte ich doch gemeint haben! Wo hattest du den Frame eigentlich her? Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (24. Januar 2011)

Aus England hatte ich den gekauft 

Leider schon mit der Delle im Gusset!
Großes Lob nochmal an das was du draus gemacht hast


----------



## Rotzkotz (24. Januar 2011)

Der war schon gebraucht oder?  Meine Güte was der Rahmen schon rum gekommen ist! 

Ich danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (24. Januar 2011)

War schon eine Saison gefahren, aber du weist ja IronHorse ist ein Rad fürs Leben 

Was gibt es schöneres als das perfekt abgestimmte Rad unterm Arsch?


----------



## Rotzkotz (24. Januar 2011)

Jap das stimmt. Da kann man selbst Löcher reinbohren das Teil hält  

Ganz genau so schauts aus  Das Auge fährt schließlich mit  

Wenn ich jetzt noch ein bisschen mehr Geld hätte und mein Forty Projekt nicht gerade wäre, würde ich es dir abkaufen


----------



## pAre (24. Januar 2011)

Ich wollt mir mein IH neu pulvern lassen.
Bin mir aber mit der Farbe noch nicht ganz sicher, daher wollt ich mal umhören was ihr besser findet.

Schwanke zwischen Knolly blau und Knolly grün.
http://knollybikes.com/bikes/podium

Schreibt mal welche ihr besser findet.
Ich hab leichte Tendenzen zum blau.

Gruß
pAre


----------



## agrohardtail (25. Januar 2011)

im zweifel raw oder polieren  ansonsten gibt es grün einfach schon verdammt oft


----------



## Rotzkotz (25. Januar 2011)

Also ich finde die Farben nicht soooo schön. Was wäre denn mit Weiss? Anbauteile rot. Finde ich ziemlich geil  Boxxer WC 09 würde dazu super passen.


----------



## fabs8 (25. Januar 2011)

Knolly Neongelb


----------



## agrohardtail (25. Januar 2011)

sieht auch nicht an jedem rahmen gut aus!
am knollly bombe, am sunday... naja kanns mir nicht vorstellen.
geh doch einfahc mal in den thread hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360723&page=48
und frag ob dir jemand das rad mal mit photoshop bearbeitet


----------



## mad_homer (25. Januar 2011)

Marder schrieb:


> @homer: kannst du vielleicht mal was zu der ava sagen



Also der Mensch von Avalanche Racing ist sehr nett (Craig Seekins) Hat mich nach Vorlieben bezüglich der Federung gefragt, nach meinem Gewicht usw. Er empfahl mir dann das Kit mit dem Midvalve kit zu bestellen; Wenn man etwas schwerer ist (95kg mit Klamotten...) und sein Fahrwerk generell etwas straffer mag wäre das perfekt.

Hab ich dann auch so bestellt und es wurde dann auch schon vormontiert geliefert. Bestellung, Versand und Bezahlung (Paypal) gingen zügig und ohne Probleme über die Bühne. Es war nur etwas nervig das Ding beim Zoll abzuholen. Günstig war die Ganze Aktion natürlich auch nicht wirklich....Insgesamt habe ich inkl. Boxxer Race ~850 hingeblättert, Aber das Ganze war es mir Wert und es hat sich auch gelohnt. Die Boxxer hat jetzt keinen ungedämpften Federweg mehr und man wird auch nicht mehr so müde....
Der Einbau gestaltete sich sehr einfach (Boxxer neu aus Karton, dann zerlegt, Öl entsorgt, Gabel mit Luftdruck gereinigt, Buchsen mit Domain Oberteil kalibriert, Ava SSD rein, Öl reingeschüttet, Gabeldeckel drauf und fertig) Die AVA Kartusche ist sehr gut verarbeitet, nur eloxierte Aluteile, kein Plastik. Es wurden auch noch Extra Shims für das Midvalve mitgeliefert, wobei ich noch nicht weiss ob ich das wirklich ausprobieren werde, da man die Kartusche nicht sooo einfach auseinanderbauen kann. Erste Fahrtest waren sehr zufriedenstellend.

Falls man sich mal irgendwo sieht (Manchmal Winterberg, dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall auch mal wieder in Todtnau und bestimmt im Sommer in Morzine im Wald...) könnt ihr gerne mal probedrücken....

Grüße
Christian


----------



## semmel94 (25. Januar 2011)

Danke für den link mit den Buchsmaßen !!

Freak seins und rotzkotz haben die geilsten bikes hier da will cih auchmal hin  

freak ? haste noch die ti-feder ? 
was ist das für eine ?

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (25. Januar 2011)

mad_homer schrieb:


> Buchsen mit Domain Oberteil kalibriert



was muss denn mit den buchsen gemacht werden?

und das mit dem zoll kenn ich auch ist 2 tage nach der bezahlung die ware schon in deutschland, brauch der zoll 3wochen, bis man die sachen abholen darf


----------



## Beckumer (25. Januar 2011)

Stehts zum Verkauf Freak?


----------



## mad_homer (26. Januar 2011)

Marder schrieb:


> was muss denn mit den buchsen gemacht werden?



Man Muss nichts mit den Buchsen machen, nur wenn man die Gabel halt schonmal soweit auseinandergebaut hat und die Gabel zudem noch ungefahren ist, bietet es sich an die Buchsen etwas aufzuweiten. Man sorgt so dafür das die Reibung zwischen Stand und Tauchrohren geringer wird, was letztlich in einem sehr guten Ansprechverhalten resultiert. Hierzu kann man ein beliebiges Rohr mit dem gleichen Durchmesser (35mm) wie die Original Boxxer Tauchrohre in das Casting einfädeln und dann durch gezieltes Hebeln erreicht mein ein leichtes Aufweiten der Gleitbuchsen. Die Domain Krone mit Tauchrohren lag halt rum und hat sich sozusagen für diese Arbeit angeboten. Nach dieser "Kalibrierung" spürt man einen deutlichen Unterschied im Ansprechverhalten. 

Wie gesagt muss man nicht machen, bietet sich aber an.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## SundayR1D3R (29. Januar 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/824197
neu sind elixir cr, reset kurbelschraube grün und tiso schaltrolle  unten, nen paar neue sticker und dämpferservice gemacht.                                     demnächst kommt noch nen cane creek angleset, jagwire kevlarleitung black und ne ti feder, dann geht da glaub nicht meht viel mit tunen...


----------



## Mürre (30. Januar 2011)

Willst du dir das CC Angle set kaufen weil du da die Schalen verÃ¤ndern kannst oder wegen des LW. Mit dem K9 Angle Set kommst du auf einen flacheren LW allerdings gehen nur +- 2Â°. Preislich auch kein groÃer Unterschied, habe incl Versand 180â¬ gezahlt.
SchÃ¶nes IH aber ziemlich viele Aufkleber (Geschmackssache)


----------



## SundayR1D3R (30. Januar 2011)

was meinste mit schalen verändern? wollt eigentlich den lenkwinkel auf 64° haben, hab jetzt 65°, und der radstand müßte ja auch leicht länger werden und das bike leicht tiefer... genau das was ich will
und sticker sind doch nicht viele drauf.. drei stück und die müssen funn, maxima und troy lee designs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## semmel94 (30. Januar 2011)

shadow sehr geiles Rad !!
nur es muss echt tiefer kommen 

und das mit den stickern naja sieht halt hingeklebt aus hätte den tld sticker ans "satteldreieck" geklebt oder sowas aber das ist ja 100% geschmackssache


----------



## Mürre (30. Januar 2011)

Naja bei dem CC kannst du ja den LW durch verschiedene Einstellungen variieren aber kommst halt bis max 63,5° runter. Bei K9 ist keine Variation möglich, dafür aber ein halbes Grad flacher....Radstand mit K9 Hülsen: +4cm 
Das mit den verschiedenen Einstellmöglichkeiten ist schon nicht schlecht und das halbe Grad merkt man bestimmt auch nicht so


----------



## SundayR1D3R (30. Januar 2011)

soweit möcht ich ja garnicht runter, 64° ist voll ausreichend.
mir würd glaub auch schon die 0,5° schale reichen, mal gucken wenn er da ist.. 20tage lieferzeit
Sam ist übrigens 63,75° gefahren.. nur falls es wayn innressiert


----------



## Stoegl (31. Januar 2011)

Ich bin seit heute auch in eurem Club 





Jetz brauch ich nur noch ein Schaltwerk, damit ich den Antrieb endgültig montieren kann 
Und das Spiel im unteren Dämpferauge muss ich noch loswerden.
Aber das wird noch alles


----------



## lol^^ (31. Januar 2011)

Eventuell neue Buchsen? Waren bei mir auch notwendig..


----------



## agrohardtail (31. Januar 2011)

ein sehr schönes exemplar


----------



## semmel94 (31. Januar 2011)

Sehr geil aber mach noch die Gabelpuffer dran  

Das Problem haben im moment anscheinend einige 
Ich brauch auch Buchsen -.- 
Jemand sollte mal welche drehen und verschenken


----------



## der freed (31. Januar 2011)

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/home
da gibts alles fürs sunday, super schnell kein problem! da mir da auch neue lager, buchsen und schrauben geholt! war innerhalb von 3 werktage bei mir das zeug!
keine post ohne bild, deshalb hier mal mein zwischenstand:





es kommen noch:
die neuen XTR AM Pedale
die neuen XTR Trail Bremshebel


----------



## lol^^ (31. Januar 2011)

Was für Buchsen meint ihr denn?
Also die Buchsen, die in den Dämpfer eingepresst werden, gibt es in jedem Bikeshop...Die muss man nicht aus England bestellt.


----------



## der freed (31. Januar 2011)

ja also wenns um normale dämpfer buchsen geht musst natürlich nicht nach england da haste recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SundayR1D3R (31. Januar 2011)

meinten bestimmt die rahmenbolzen fürn dämpfer, aber die verschleißen bei guter pflege nieee.. holl die rock shox buchsen, haben auch 12,7 und kosten bloß 7-8euros und halten bei mir schon die zweite saison.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (31. Januar 2011)

freed was ist das maß bei deiner masterpiece? gibts doch nicht in 30,0!
übrigns sehr schöner zwischenstand deines pferdchen genau mein geschmack viel schwarz und grün


----------



## lol^^ (31. Januar 2011)

Die von Fox kosten bei meinem 6 Euronen.. jeweils

Achsoo.. Rahmenbolzen, sagt das doch gleich


----------



## der freed (31. Januar 2011)

hab ne 30,9mm! hab gannnnnz langsam mit der Reibahle den Durchmesser vergrößert...war eine Heiden arbeit, hat ziemlich viel zeit gekostet! der rahmen ist von der Wandstärke immer noch sehr dick! sollte es also verkrafften, bin 2010 auch die ganze zeit so damit gefahren ohne problem und sie hält auch super obwohl ich nur so eine superleichte Token Klemme habe! 

achso und danke


----------



## Stoegl (31. Januar 2011)

Ich such gerade nach ner günstigen Bezugsquelle für die Spacer an der unteren buchsen - also quasi die dinger, die zwischen dämpfer und dw-link liegen. weiß jemand, obs die irgendwo einzeln gibt?


----------



## lol^^ (31. Januar 2011)

Wo sind denn da Spacer?

Sonst die DW Link Sachen gibts auch alle in England...
Link ist ja oben, einfach SUNDAY in die Suche eingeben.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (31. Januar 2011)

meinst sicher die abstands spacer auf dem dämpfer bolzen: 



sind im set mit drin: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...r-Federbeine-8mm-Monarch---Vivid---Ario-.html


----------



## lol^^ (31. Januar 2011)

Gibts aaaaaaalles in England


----------



## SundayR1D3R (31. Januar 2011)

@ gibts auch alles hier bzw. kann man sich drehen/fräsen bauen lassen dann z.b auch aus titan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lol^^ (31. Januar 2011)

Du hast recht, ich in England gibts die trotzdem


----------



## der freed (31. Januar 2011)




----------



## Stoegl (31. Januar 2011)

Shadow1984 schrieb:


> meinst sicher die abstands spacer auf dem dämpfer bolzen:
> sind im set mit drin: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...r-Federbeine-8mm-Monarch---Vivid---Ario-.html


Eine Frage noch, danach halt ich mich wieder ans Topic:
Passen die Dinger auf für den DHX 5.0?


----------



## SundayR1D3R (31. Januar 2011)

die im link wahren nur nen beispiel.. hatten glaub innen 8.0mm. du bräuchtest für's sunday"für meins z.b" brauch ich innen glaub 10mm das ist der durchmesser von den buchsen innen, guck am besten hier: http://www.tftunedshox.com/MountKitGuide.aspx
noch nen paar detailbilder:


----------



## der freed (1. Februar 2011)

sodele ich bin auch fertig! nur noch ne kette aber die mach ich morgen drauf! 
oh man diese saison sind echt ein paar geile pferdchen unterwegs





ironhorse sunday
rock shox boxxer wc 09
x-fusion vector dh1 + nukeproof 350er ti-spring
saint naben + ambrossio dh35 + 203/180mm XTR scheiben
saint kurbel (165mm) + E.13 36er + shimano DX pedale
thomson masterpiece + SLR TT
XTR shifter + XTR schaltwerk mit saint-käfig
split second dm vorbau + azonic double wall + odi ruffin
XTR Bremshebel + saint sätteln
maxxis minion 2.35 in 2ply ausführung


----------



## san_andreas (1. Februar 2011)

Sehr geile Kiste !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boltzplatzheld (1. Februar 2011)

pornokiste!


----------



## lol^^ (1. Februar 2011)

Wieviel wiegst du denn man fragn darf? Frage wegen der Federhärte


----------



## der freed (1. Februar 2011)

ich werde mit ausrüstung so um die 75kg haben, im sommer vielleicht auch etwas weniger! also grob so +- 2kg

danke euch!  ich versuch grad mal noch ein vernünftiges bild zu machen!





neuer versuch


----------



## lol^^ (1. Februar 2011)

kk, dann fahre ich lieber meine 400er Ti weiter


----------



## fabs8 (2. Februar 2011)

Klasse Sunday


----------



## Stoegl (3. Februar 2011)

So, nachdem der Antrieb auch komplett montiert gibts jetz mal n Bild von der richtigen Seite.





Beizeiten kommt noch n 36er-Kettenblatt (das gerade montierte isn 34..) und ne neue ISCG05-Kettenführung. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich ne schwarze oder weiße nehmen soll.


----------



## agrohardtail (3. Februar 2011)

schwarz und nen anständiges bild machen(krieg ich auch nie hin )


----------



## semmel94 (3. Februar 2011)

übel silber  
aber sehr schön haste das aufgebaut  
vielleicht noch ne schönere stütze und ne neue kurbel ?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (3. Februar 2011)

die Gabel auch Schwarz dann wärs Perfekt
aber auch so TOP bis auf die genannten kleinigkeiten


----------



## Stoegl (3. Februar 2011)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> anständiges bild machen(krieg ich auch nie hin )


Ich würd ja gern, aber dank der studentischen Lernphase darf ich gerade ein Dasein als Grottenolm führen, der kaum das Tageslicht sieht. Sonst würd ich mal tagsüber vor die Wohnung gehen und da n Foto machen.
Wenn die Prüfungen rum sind mach ich eins..in ein paar Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (3. Februar 2011)

noch so einer - aber dafür erhöht sich die ativitätszahl im ibc um das 1000-fache


----------



## Lörr (13. Februar 2011)

hiho
hat hier irgendwer erfahrungen mit Luftdämpfern im Sunday? Ist das empfehlenswert oder würdet ihr davon eher abraten?

MfG Lörr


----------



## Mürre (13. Februar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=446880


----------



## lol^^ (19. Februar 2011)

Sorry falsche unterforum


----------



## taff äs häll (19. Februar 2011)

Mein Sunday fit für 2011:

Neu sind die Boxxer WC und die Swissstop Beläge!  

Partlist: 

Race Face Atlas Lenker mit Odi Ruffian Griffen und Sixpack Splitz Vorbau

Formula The One Bremsen mit Swissstop Belägen

Komplette Saintgruppe (Trigger, Schaltwerk, Kurbel + Innenlager) mit Shimano Dura Ace Kassette und Dura Ace Kette

I Beam Sattelstütze mit I Fly Kevlar Sattel und Hope Sattelklemme

NC-17 Sudpin III Pedale 

E-13 LG1 Kefü mit E-13 Kettenblatt

Rock Shox Boxxer WC von 2010 vorne und ein Rock Shox Vivid mit Nuke Proof Titanfeder hinten

Hope Pro2 Naben auf Mavic EX721 mit Maxxis Bereifung 

Macht dann 16,9kg  





Greez

Phil


----------



## Marder (19. Februar 2011)

und ich habs noch immer nicht live gesehen


----------



## HC-Maxi (20. Februar 2011)

Sehr geile Kiste!!! 

Von meinem "neuen" Gaul wird's dann auch bald Bilder geben, wenn der neue Lenker da is! =)


----------



## Mürre (20. Februar 2011)

Sehr schönes schlichtes Rad! 
Kannst hinten mit ner kleineren Scheibe noch Gramm sparen


----------



## gigo (20. Februar 2011)

@phil:
hammer sunday - das mit abstand schönste meiner meinung nach! hast du den rahmen anodisieren lassen? wer macht sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. Februar 2011)

den hat er bei Meister Khu.... Pulvern lassen


----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2011)

Superschön, das mattschwarze Baby !


----------



## CubeSebi (22. Februar 2011)

lol^^ schrieb:


> Eventuell neue Buchsen? Waren bei mir auch notwendig..



hi

ich weiß die frage gehört nicht hier her aber was muss das muss 

ich fahr zwar noch kein ironhorse allerdings hab ich eventuell vor mir eins zu kaufen.

außerdem hab ich gehört dass ironhorse pleite sein soll? stimmt das?

deshalb frag ich mich wie s mit garantiefällen ist und wo man neue lager usw herbekommt?

lg sebi


----------



## SirRoss (22. Februar 2011)

CubeSebi schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich weiß die frage gehört nicht hier her aber was muss das muss
> 
> ...



Hmm.. man sollte darauf nicht anworten. Steht doch alles schon im forum.
Kleiner tipp. Suchfunktion oder mtbnews->Herestellerforen->ironhorse


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2011)

Ironhorse ist pleite, Ersatzteile gibts aus England.

Hier gibts noch neue Ironhorse: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=ironhorse


----------



## SundayR1D3R (23. Februar 2011)

bald mein neues
die linke partliste sind die teile die erstma reinkommen mit es fährt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und rechts die änderungen die nach und nach geplant sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (23. Februar 2011)

Goil


----------



## SVK1899 (24. Februar 2011)

es geht nix über ein 6point! top bike , viel spass damit!


----------



## ojs (27. Februar 2011)

Auch bei mir ein kleines Update für 2011:

Ich war mit der Boxxer immmer unzufrieden, jetzt ist endlich ne 40 drin. Und bei der Gelegenheit habe ich direkt ein AngleSet mit -1 Grad verbaut.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (27. Februar 2011)

sieht garnicht aus wie 1grad flacher, hast du mal den radstand vor und nachher gemessen!?
bei mir jetzt auch nen angelset drin mit 0.5grad flacher.. finde ist schon nen krasser unterschied, radstand ist dadurch fast 1cm länger als vorher.
hab auch die abdeckkappe vom angelset weggelassen und dafür nen 2mm spacer, ist dadurch auch nen stück tiefer als vorher mit E*13 Reducer. (die untere lagerschale baut auch etwas tiefer als mein alter, da das lager tiefer in der schale sitzt und der gabelkonus auch schmaler ist)


----------



## der freed (27. Februar 2011)

beim zweiten Bild sieht das ganze schon ULTRA Flach aus


----------



## SundayR1D3R (27. Februar 2011)

paßt aber.. unterschied liegt ja eigentlich nur im millimeter bereich(würd sagen so höchstens 3-4mm tiefer) aber dadurch das die gabel weiter nach vorn geht, müßte es dadurch auch noch tiefer gekommen sein.. hab ich aber leider nicht gemessen.. obwohl hab ja die tretlager höhe gemessen und das wahren 2mm.. also müßten es ja vorn dann auch nochma 2mm sein. dann währe es gesamt ca.5mm tiefer vorn. manche hätten sich dann zusätzlich noch nen flatbar draufgebaut aber da steh ich garnicht drauf hab 30mm rise


----------



## der freed (27. Februar 2011)

also dann passt es ja, ich komm mit dem flachen gar nicht zurecht! hab mein faltbar auch wieder abgeschraubt! mir war das in todtnau auch einfach schon zu frontlastig! aber ist auch echt ein geschmeidiges pferd


----------



## lol^^ (27. Februar 2011)

Das Weiße ist porn!! Bestätigt mich wieder ne 40 zu kaufen


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2011)

@Shadow: super schönes Rad !


----------



## ojs (27. Februar 2011)

Shadow1984 schrieb:


> sieht garnicht aus wie 1grad flacher, hast du mal den radstand vor und nachher gemessen!?
> 
> ...



Kommt auf dem Foto nicht richtig rüber. Ist aber sehr deutlich, der Unterschied. Besonders beim Fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XhannedgeX (27. Februar 2011)

ohja, ich hab mittlerweile auch -1° , evtl kommt sogar die 1,5° cup rein,mal sehn!


----------



## HC-Maxi (28. Februar 2011)

Wie würdet ihr die Änderung mit den Reducer Cups beim Fahren beschreiben? Würde mich über nen ausführlich Bericht  freuen, da ich derzeit selbst einen montieren möchte, allerdings bin ich nicht ganz sicher, ob 1° oder 1,5°.


----------



## ojs (28. Februar 2011)

Das ist bei mir nur bedingt aussagekräftig, da ich 2 Dinge auf einmal geändert habe. Ich hatte vorher eine Boxxer WC (erst 32 mm, dann 2010er Modell) montiert. Das Rad war immer sehr leichtfüßig aber auch nervös auf der Vorderhand. Nun ist eine Fox 40 und eben -1 Grad montiert. Erfahrung nur von meinem Local Track im Siebengebirge zeigt eine deutliche Veränderung. Liegt jetzt satt und stabil vorne ohne träge zu wirken. Bin zum ersten Mal richtig zufrieden mit dem Ironhorse. Aber wie gesagt, nur die Erfahrung vom matschigen, verlaubten Local Track.

Ich hatte auch 1,5 Grad überlegt, aber da ich derzeit noch ein 2tes Rad aufbaue, was ein wenig extremer werden soll, wollte ich das Ironhorse bewusst nicht so extrem machen.


----------



## pippo999 (2. März 2011)

Also ich hab bei meinem, bereits nach 2 Wochen works components Reducer verbaut und zwar in der -2 Grad Ausführung. Muss sagen, dass Fahrverhalten änderte sich spürbar. Rad liegt besser, geht feiner in Kurven und ist bei speed viel ruhiger. Die Geo hat sich dadurch halt schon verändert. Hab jetzt nen 121ger Radstand und ein nur 33,6 oder 7 cm hohes Tretlager. Kann den Einbau nur empfehlen.


----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2011)

Wie war der Radstand vorher ?


----------



## HC-Maxi (2. März 2011)

Hmm.. danke für die Antworten. Ich denke der -2° wäre bei meinem etwas zu viel des Guten, da sich dank Fox40 der HA eh schon auf 64° reduziert hat. Ich werd nen -1,5er nehmen. =)
Frage am Rande: Hat vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung wo ich nen lower shock mount shaft herbekommen könnte? meiner ist nimma ganz so top und Pearcecycles hat offenbar keine mehr... =(


----------



## ojs (2. März 2011)

oBatmano hatte mal eine Adresse in England. Ob das Pearcecycles war, weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Rotzkotz (2. März 2011)

Falls es jemanden interessiert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=509901


----------



## Stoegl (2. März 2011)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Hmm.. danke für die Antworten. Ich denke der -2° wäre bei meinem etwas zu viel des Guten, da sich dank Fox40 der HA eh schon auf 64° reduziert hat. Ich werd nen -1,5er nehmen. =)
> Frage am Rande: Hat vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung wo ich nen lower shock mount shaft herbekommen könnte? meiner ist nimma ganz so top und Pearcecycles hat offenbar keine mehr... =(


Hast schon ne email geschrieben oder nur im shop gesehen, dass keine lieferbar sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippo999 (3. März 2011)

@ San andreas: 119 war der Radstand vorher. Ist ein Large.


----------



## san_andreas (3. März 2011)

Also wird der Radstand bei -2° um gut 2cm länger. Paßt ! So hatte ich das am CAD auch ermittelt.


----------



## Mürre (3. März 2011)

Ich habe, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, bei einem K9 -2°  4cm Verlängerung an meinem Rad gemessen. Kann nächste Woche nochmal genau nachmessen.....


----------



## HC-Maxi (3. März 2011)

Stoegl schrieb:


> Hast schon ne email geschrieben oder nur im shop gesehen, dass keine lieferbar sind?



Hab ne mail geschrieben und heute Antwort bekommen, dass sie nächste Woche wieder welche bekommen sollten! =)


----------



## der freed (5. März 2011)




----------



## Rotzkotz (5. März 2011)

Schönes Sunday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (5. März 2011)

sehr schön geworden dein Sunday 
was ist das fürn Lenker?


----------



## der freed (6. März 2011)

Azonic double Wall! 762mm breit und anscheinend 1" Rise! Kommt mir aber flacher vor!

Und natürlich auch danke


----------



## fabs8 (7. März 2011)




----------



## SVK1899 (8. März 2011)

So nochmal alle Lager getauscht, wird wahrscheinlich die letzte Saison für meinen treuen Begleiter! Schau mer mal........


----------



## lol^^ (8. März 2011)

Sehr schön
Warum die letzte?


----------



## SVK1899 (8. März 2011)

fahr das sunday jetzt im 5. jahr, mit ner einjährigen "intense" unterbrechung! manchmal denk ich andere hersteller haben auch tolle bikes, aber dann schau ich mein altes sunday an............. warum in die ferne schweifen, wenn das gute liegt so nah..............?


----------



## der freed (8. März 2011)

ich fahr meins jetzt erst in der zweiten! ich will gar nicht an andere denken! Appetit holen darf man sich aber gegessen wird zuhause 
gefällt mir auch wirklich sehr gut! 
Wie macht sich die Gabel den? Da meine alte WC auch bald das zeitliche segnet (Buchsen spiel, Achse, usw...) sollte ich mich mal nach alternativen umschauen!


----------



## Rotzkotz (9. März 2011)

sehr schönes sunday  verdammt gut  

mit wie viel sag fährst du deins?


----------



## Börnd (9. März 2011)

5 jahre? genial, dann kann ich mich ja noch lange an meinem erfreuen.


----------



## SVK1899 (9. März 2011)

vielen dank, freut mich, dass es gefällt.

@ der freed
ich find die bos klasse. einmal setup eingestellt und bisher hab ichs nicht mehr geändert.
zuviele knöpfe,schrauben und verstellmöglichkeiten verwirren mich sowieso !
sie ist halt ein bissl schwerer, aber macht mir persönlich nix aus, weil sie es durch die super performance wieder wett macht! ich kann die bos gabeln nur empfehlen.

@ rotzkotz
ich fahrs mit 30% SAG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2011)

Die Gabel....


----------



## SundayR1D3R (10. März 2011)

so hab jetzt auch mein neues erstma fahrbereit gemacht.. und bin heut schon gefahren, es fährt mal so geil saugt und bügelt alles weg fast wie das große, bin ja mehrere jahre stinky gefahren mit 180mm hub und das hat ja eigentlich bloß 160mm.. federt aber besser und es kommt ein mehr vor wie nen stinky






änderungen kommen nach und nach, also bleibt nicht so..


----------



## HC-Maxi (10. März 2011)

Uuiiiii... n SSO!


----------



## HC-Maxi (10. März 2011)

Hier mal n Bildibild von meinem... 







Paar Kleinigkeiten werden demnächst noch geändert... i.e. Steuersatz, Lenker, Vorbau, Reifen.


----------



## agrohardtail (11. März 2011)

ist aber nen 6point ^^


----------



## SVK1899 (11. März 2011)

genau, weil das sso hab ich !


----------



## Rotzkotz (11. März 2011)

Angeber   

aber das wolltest du mir doch günstig verkaufen haste geschrieben


----------



## fabs8 (11. März 2011)




----------



## Rotzkotz (11. März 2011)

@Shadow: Im vergleich zu nem Stinky ist alles besser   Selbst ein Stumpjumper HT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boltzplatzheld (11. März 2011)

eins der zeitlosesten bikes ever  


Shadow1984 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SVK1899 (11. März 2011)

Rotzkotz schrieb:


> Angeber
> 
> aber das wolltest du mir doch günstig verkaufen haste geschrieben







hahaha  der war gut ! 
das teil hüte ich wie meinen augapfel, völlig unverkäuflich..............
meine frau hat sich schon beschwert, da sie ihrer meinung nach weniger aufmerksamkeit bekommt, als das sso. aber man muss einfach prioritäten setzen !


----------



## fabs8 (11. März 2011)




----------



## Rotzkotz (11. März 2011)

Mit dem Augapfel und der Freundin... glaub ich dir  Ich lasse meine Freundin schon fürs Sunday links liegen. Wie wäre es erst wenn ich ein SSO hätte  

Ich hab ein Angleset 1° fürs Sunday. Wenn jemand Interesse hat melden


----------



## seelenfrieden (19. März 2011)

Upgrade für 2011, neues Gäbelchen. Nach gefühlt 100 Jahren auf Manitou die erste Marzocchi.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (19. März 2011)

stark!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2011)

Sehr schön ! Die Gabel gefällt mir immer besser ! Wenn nur der Vertrieb nicht wäre.


----------



## lol^^ (20. März 2011)

Seeehr schön Ich liebe Gabeln mit glänzenden Standrohren! Naja aber der Preis bei der Titanium uiuiui.. Da bekommt man ja locker ne Fox 40 für, wenn nicht sogar eine mit Kashima<3
Was ist denn mit dem Vertrieb?


----------



## san_andreas (20. März 2011)

Naja, bei Cosmic dauerts halt immer seeeeeeeeeeeehr lange, wenn was mit den Gabel ist.


----------



## FR-Jonny (20. März 2011)

kommt echt nicht schlecht die gabel!


----------



## nic93 (20. März 2011)

Mein Rad:




Geändert wird noch:
Funn Fatboy> Gravity 777/Atlas Fr
LRS> Hope Pro 2, Mavic Ex 721
Sattel+ Stütze> Ifly+ Ibeam
Fsa Moto> Shimano Saint
Fox DHX 3.0> Rockshox Vivid


----------



## fatcrobat (21. März 2011)

wie fährt sich die 888


----------



## gabs (22. März 2011)

hey jungs =) 

was wiegt nochmal ein sunday rahmen?
und ist der sattelstützdurchmesser wirklich nur 30.0?

greez


----------



## der freed (22. März 2011)

Doch zurück zum Sunday?? 
Stütze hat wirklich nur 30,00 mm
Meiner hat mit schaltauge un Achse ein Gewicht von 4080 gramm in größe M

Cheers


----------



## gabs (22. März 2011)

mal schaun...

wenn, dann ironhorse oder glory...


----------



## HC-Maxi (22. März 2011)

hihi... ich komm grad vom glory zum ironhorse und ich würd nicht mehr zurück wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (22. März 2011)

=) welches glory? kein 10er oder 11?

die lager sprechen halt absolut fürs giant, auch die dämpferfreiheit im rahmen und der kramm mit dem link...

funktionierten tuts ja... wobei es sich bei high speed richtig wohlfühlt, nicht so bei technischen sachen und sprüngen. 

aber im high speed ist es erhaben =)

edit: und noch punkt für giant: ich kann meine selfmade sattelstücze wieder verbauen... denn verkaufen will ich sie wegen eventueller haftung nicht. beim glory müsste ich nur 0.7mm im durchmesser abdrehen was noch vertretbar wäre, beim IH sind dann schon 1.6mm


----------



## HC-Maxi (22. März 2011)

nö, n 2008er wars glaub ich... noch dazu in Rahmengröße L... alles in allem eher n Linienbus, als n Fahrrad. 

Edit: Im High-Speed war auch schon das 08er erhaben... aber das liegt wohl eher am physikalischen Gesetz der Trägheit der Masse


----------



## Mürre (22. März 2011)

Zitat HC-Maxi: ....eher Linienbus als Fahrrad.....

Habe ich dabei gerade vor lauter Lachen am Müsli verschluckt


----------



## lol^^ (29. März 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/864174

So Meins Thx an Max


----------



## gabs (29. März 2011)

gefällt


----------



## SVK1899 (29. März 2011)

in monster green einfach nur gut ! ganz weit vorn das teil!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (30. März 2011)

gefällt bis auf den Lenker sehr gut 
mit Schwarzem Lenker wäre es TOP


----------



## lol^^ (30. März 2011)

Ich find der Lenker passt so schön zur Wippe, sonst ist die so alleine mit ihrem Silber


----------



## Mürre (30. März 2011)

top bis auf die Farbe der Griffe und den Kettenstrebenschutz. Empfehle dafür Klettband!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lol^^ (30. März 2011)

Joar die Griffe waren mal so grün wies Rad


----------



## agrohardtail (31. März 2011)

nicht schlecht geworden dein aufbau  manchmal vermisse ich es ja schon


----------



## Rotzkotz (1. April 2011)

Mal wieder ein Update: 







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/865360


----------



## fabs8 (1. April 2011)




----------



## Dennis K (1. April 2011)

meinen Kommentar haste ja schon unterm Foto.. xD


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. April 2011)

FETTES Gerät 
mach mal ein Bild von antriebsseite bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotzkotz (1. April 2011)

Ja mache ich dann


----------



## C_marksStereo (3. April 2011)

Ja hallo und guten Tag!

habs jetzt endlich fertig.Mein Sunny
bin gespannt was ihr so zur Farbkombo sagt^^
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/867445



Edit: Vielen Dank an Freed für den Tipp!


----------



## der freed (3. April 2011)

dann zeig doch mal!


----------



## C_marksStereo (3. April 2011)

der freed schrieb:


> dann zeig doch mal!



kannst du mir verraten wie man es direkt einbettet? danke


----------



## der freed (3. April 2011)

ich übernehme mal: 





finds bis auf die monster aufkleber, griffe und sattelklemme ziemlich schick! 
ich hoffe mal das es keine aluschrauben an der boxxer-brücke sind?!

unterm bild auf BBCode einblenden drücken und den link dann einfügen!


----------



## C_marksStereo (3. April 2011)

Cool Danke!

Sind natürlich keine Aluschrauben,
steht ein fettes T aufm Schraubenkopp !


----------



## Dennis K (3. April 2011)

bis auf die roten Pedale ist es super!
Ich würde es ansonsten genau so lassen, auch die Monster Decals tun dem ganzen kein Abbruch..


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (3. April 2011)

ich finds auch sau GEIL  viel SPASS mit
anstatt dem Monster aufkleber hätte ich die Funn aufkleber am hinterbau weggelassen aber das ist wieder geschmackssache
Pedale+ Kurbel Schwatt und FETT isses aber auch so geil


----------



## taff äs häll (6. April 2011)

Hey Leute,

spiele mit dem Gedanken mein Sunday vllt. zu verkaufen! 

Wie viel würdet ihr dafür ca. geben? ;-) 

Natürlich als komplettes Bike!


----------



## SVK1899 (6. April 2011)

verkaufen  ???
du hast in die geniale karre so viel geld, zeit und mühe reingesteckt....... behalt es lieber, dann wirst du nicht enttäuscht!
ich würde kurbel, schaltung, bremsen und feder fürs neue m9 behalten, rest verhökern und den rahmen (mit dämpfer) an die wand hängen ! 
ich glaube du wirst niemals das, was dir und das bike wirklich wert ist bekommen. aber das ist nur meine meinung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (6. April 2011)

was federt und dämpft da in deiner boxxer?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (6. April 2011)

ich würds auch behalten es sei denn du brauchst dringend das Geld fürs neue 
vieeeel zu schade drum


----------



## gabs (6. April 2011)

denk ich auch! also ein bike zu finden das besser geht..... nich weiss nicht


----------



## Dennis K (6. April 2011)

Also für ein 951, oder ein M9 könnte ich mir auch schon vorstellen mein Sunday zu verkaufen. Zwei Kollegen von mir fahren auch ein 951 und holla die Waldfee.
Das ist schon nen klasse Gerät.

Also als Anhaltspunkt, ein Freund von mir hat gerade sein 2009er Sunday, was er letztes Jahr neu bei CRC gekauft hat, mit getunter Boxxer Team und DHX4 für 1800 verkauft.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (6. April 2011)

taff Ã¤s hÃ¤ll hat seins auch neu gekauft Pulvern lassen und schÃ¶n aufgebaut und seins ist definitiv mehr wert wie 1800â¬ mM


----------



## san_andreas (6. April 2011)

Um die 3000 sollten schon sein, sonst in Einzelteilen verkaufen.


----------



## Dennis K (6. April 2011)

Es kommt halt darauf an, wie viel es in der Zeit gefahren wurde.
In Welchem Zustand Lager, Dämpfer und Gabel sind..
Aber deins sieht ja immer noch aus wie frisch aus dem Karton


----------



## fabs8 (7. April 2011)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> spiele mit dem Gedanken mein Sunday vllt. zu verkaufen!
> 
> ...



fahr es erstmal! Warum so viel Mühe reinstecke... halbe Saison fahren und wieder hergeben?! sowas versteh ich einfach nicht!


----------



## SVK1899 (7. April 2011)

er ist halt neu verliebt! manchmal geht das ganz schnell !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. April 2011)

SVK1899 schrieb:


> er ist halt neu verliebt! manchmal geht das ganz schnell !



Tja, solls geben....


----------



## SVK1899 (7. April 2011)

@ san andreas
ich sprech da aus erfahrung , du auch? ich hab nur das problem, dass ich mich so schwer von den alten teilen trennen kann.......


----------



## taff äs häll (7. April 2011)

Ich bin das Teil ja ne Saison gefahren...

Sieht halt nur aus wie neu weil die Teile gepflegt sind... Und weils eigentlich nach jedem Ausritt gewaschen wird...  

Ja ich will das Teil eigentlich behalten... Aber was nutzen mir zwei Downhiller.... 

Das M9 hats mir einfach angetan und warum nicht... Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix...


----------



## Dennis K (7. April 2011)

Warum dann noch lange überlegen. 
Vom Fahrgefühl und von der Technik ist internes im Moment ganz weit vorn. 
Wenn du aufs m9 umsteigst bekommst du mit Sicherheit auch mal wieder dieses abooaah Gefühl weil es dich einfach umhaut!


----------



## taff äs häll (7. April 2011)

Das Sunday hat auch nen Boah-Gefühl... Ich bin aber nen Technikfanatiker...

Ich brauch öfters mal was neues... Ich konnte noch nie länger als ne Saison auf nem Rad fahren. Waren alle gut, aber man war irgendwann gelangweilt davon... 

Naja... Überlegen tu ich nur, weil das Sunday einfach mal nen Projekt war... Da hab ich viel Liebe reingesteckt... Mal sehen... wollte nur mal so nen Feedback bekommen! ;-) 

Ich denke nen VB von 3500 sollte schon sein wenn...


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (7. April 2011)

wÃ¼rd ich auch sagen zwischen 3300 â¬ & 3500 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronHorseRider (7. April 2011)

wo hast d die aufkleber machen lassen brauch dringend welche


----------



## SundayR1D3R (7. April 2011)

meine pferdchen gibt es bloß über mein tod.. würd es auch nicht weggeben ist ja klar.. und schon garnicht für'n M9.. dann schon lieber gegen nen Pivot phoenix, Evil carbon, Banshee Legend, Turner DHR oder sowas

fertig entlackt, poliert, neue kefü und demnächst kommen noch meine ex1750 rein
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/869413]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Marder (7. April 2011)

bling bling - saubere arbeit


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (7. April 2011)

legger legger


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (7. April 2011)

sau geil!
ne 36 van würde sich da gut drinnen machen


----------



## SundayR1D3R (8. April 2011)

36van.. naja würd nicht schlecht aussehen aber bin nicht so der fox fan.. was hältste von der: 


so eine will ich da rein haben
und hier noch ma das große:


----------



## C_marksStereo (8. April 2011)

also jetzt mal ehrlich: Intense baut auch feine Räder, aber die haben auch macken, 
ich weiß nicht mehr genau welches VDW es war aber da is auch einer en Nagelneues 951 gefahren, und nach 3 Tagen Filmdreh ist es ihm gerissen. 
Einzelfall oder Normal - ist ja auch egal, aber es gibt hier im forum  leute die haben ein 06er Ironhorse mit den typischen Dellen und da reißt  saison um saison nix.-punkt-
Hinzu kommt noch das bei einigen Intensemodellen die kurbel am hinterbau anschlägt. wtf?

Denke drann: dein Sunday hat geschichte, 
ein Intense muss sich sowas noch erarbeiten (-;
Hinzu kommt noch das bei einigen Intensemodellen die kurbel am hinterbau anschlägt. wtf?

Also ein Technischen Aufschwung erreichst du damit meiner Meinung nach nicht.
Dann eher Richtung Mondraker Summum oder Banshee Legend.
Hinzu kommt noch das bei einigen Intensemodellen die kurbel am hinterbau anschlägt. wtf?

Aber Moralischer Verschleiß ist schon ne scheiß Sache irgendwie.
Mann hat halt schon 3 Jeans im schrank aber ne neue Wäre schon mal wieder toll............
Over and Out


----------



## gabs (8. April 2011)

sags doch noch 3x wegen der kurbel 

ich bin auch ein sunday gefahren... was ist daran falsch, wenn man den rahmen 1:1 oder mit einen kleinen aufpreis gegen einen anderen tauscht?

brechen soll er nicht... klar.. aber man kann nicht sagen

ich kauf keinen 951 weil die brechen 

ovo


----------



## Dennis K (8. April 2011)

Moment zu intense:
Ähm falsch und falsch. 
Die Rahmen der allerersten Serie sind gebrochen und das auch nur in Größe l. 
Wem es passiert ist der hat nen neues bekommen, die seit dem alle verstärkt worden sind. 
Sprich damit ist nix mehr anzumängeln. Da bricht nix mehr. 
Ich will nicht wissen, was bei den sundays der aller Ersten Serie alles passiert ist..

So das mit der kurbel passt vorne und hinten nicht. 
Solange deine Kurbel nicht verbogen ist kommt die auch nicht an den Hinterbau. 
Ich kenne einige Freunde mit nem 951 da ist bei keinem dieses Problem aufgetreten. 

Wovon hier geredet wird sind Schwachstellen der Ersten Serie. 
Die gibt's überall.


----------



## taff äs häll (8. April 2011)

Das M9 ist schon ein feines Rad... 

Bitte sag mir nicht, dass ein Sunday immer Sorgenfrei funktioniert... Auch beim Sunday schlagen Lager und vor allem Links aus... Auch beim Sunday bricht nen Hinterbau... Irgendwann gibt alles einmal nach...

Das M9 ist auch nicht ohne jegliche Garantie oder eine komplette Fehlkonstruktion... 

Ich werde mein Sunday auch versuchen zu behalten... Es geht einfach nur darum mal wieder was neues aufzubauen und zu fahren... ;-) 

Und glaub mir es gibt kein Bike mit dem man "mehr" oder "weniger" Fortschritte macht! ;-) 

Und wenn ich mich optisch und technisch ins M9 verguckt hab, dann wirds das auch werden... 

Mein Pferdchen wurde gestern besichtigt und es wurden 2500 geboten... danach wollte ich den Herrn vom Hof prügeln...  Also bleibts wohl besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (8. April 2011)

Jawohll es müssen mehr Leute vom Hof geprügelt werden!!!  

Ganz ehrlich, jedes Bike hat oder hatte seine Probleme. Das Sunday ist halt ein wirklich schönes Bike und da sie nicht mehr nachproduziert werden, sollte man es, meiner Meinung nach, nicht verkaufen sondern sich an die Wand hängen. 
Jeder muss dann aber für sich entscheiden....


----------



## taff äs häll (8. April 2011)

Naja... 2500 als äußerstes Angebot weil ja schon die Reifen abgenutzt sind und ein paar Schrammen in den Pedalen und den Kurbeln sind...  

So ne Äußerung ist doch ne Dreistigkeit...


----------



## gabs (8. April 2011)

leider hat das IH diese scheiÃ lager probleme und das link getausche beim dÃ¤mpfer ging mir auch aufn sack.... funktion sei unbestritten =)

ich musste meinen IH 2009 team rahmen, den ich nicht mal eine halbe saison gefahrn habe, um 1000â¬ weck geben.... 

und 3500â¬ is auch nicht wehnig...


----------



## taff äs häll (8. April 2011)

Es ist ja nen komplettes Bike! Kompromisslos...

Boxxer WC, Vivid mit Titanfeder, Komplette Saintgruppe, The One Bremsen... Hope LRS... nur das Feinste...

Da kann ich nicht kommen und sagen die Minions sind runter


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2011)

Das Gros der Käufer ist halt unverschämt. Geduld zahlt sich da aber aus.

Mach halt die Teile aufs M9, verkauf die überflüssigen und häng' den Rahmen an die Wand.


----------



## SVK1899 (8. April 2011)

Meine Rede..................!!!


----------



## Dennis K (8. April 2011)

Naja man hat zuletzt den Sunday wc Rahmen für 1500 bei crc bekommen. 
Da kann ich keine astronomischen Preise erwarten beim wiederverkauf. 
Klar das sind gute Teile keine Frage..
Aber ich würde jetzt mal noch so ein zwei Angebote abwarten und dann nicht unbedingt auf deinen 3500 stagnieren. Das Sunday ist ja mittlerweile eher ein Bike für Liebhaber geworden und kein Bike für die Masse..
Ich kann dich aber vollends vertehen, dass du dir ein m9 aufbaust.


----------



## Smourock17 (9. April 2011)

Kaufberatung und Aufbau gehn auf meine Kosten -> neues Bike für meine Perle:
IH Sunday WC


----------



## Dropdead (9. April 2011)

Da wird sich die Perle aber freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAre (10. April 2011)

So mein Sunday ist jetzt auch fertig. Gestern gabs Einweihung in Willingen.





pAre


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (10. April 2011)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Es ist ja nen komplettes Bike! Kompromisslos...
> 
> Boxxer WC, Vivid mit Titanfeder, Komplette Saintgruppe, The One Bremsen... Hope LRS... nur das Feinste...
> 
> Da kann ich nicht kommen und sagen die Minions sind runter



nur mal so zur info:
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du 3500,- dafür bekommst - also mein sunday war ja auch nicht soo schlecht aufgebaut - ich hab vorbau, lenker und schaltzeugs abgebaut und hab dafür dann noch 1800,- bekommen...
was ich für angemessen halte - ich mein du hast den rahmen doch auch bei crc für 1300,- gekauft oder?...zudem gibts die firma nicht mehr garantie, ersatzteile.. und das teil wurde gefahren und zumindest bei mir brauchen die teile nach ner gewissen zeit nen service... und so weiter und so fort....ich würd max. 2700,- ansetzen - wenn dann 2500,- raus springen kannst du froh sein...

hej, aber nix für ungut... bin gespannt auf s M9

@sanandreas - war ein glücklicher zufall ...


----------



## taff äs häll (10. April 2011)

@ Pare:

Es braucht Decals und nen schöneren Kettenschutz!!!

@ Bolzplatzheld:

Ja... Ich gebe dir durchaus recht, habe mir das Ganze gestern auch in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen... Das Problem bei diesem Bike ist einfach, du musst den Leuten wohl oder übel sagen, dass die Firma Ironhorse pleite ist, wenn sie es nicht eh schon wissen...

Es fehlte mir ein bisschen die objektive Sicht auf das Ganze... Ich verbinde einfach viel Arbeit und Aufwand mit dem Bike und einige schöne Stunden zu zweit...  

Ich werds dann komplett so wie es ist behalten und mir das M9 noch dazu holen... So wird mir glaub ich erstmal nicht mehr langweilig! ;-) 

Und immerhin hat der Tag 24 Stunden, da bleibt einiges an Zeit um fürs Geld zu arbeiten...


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (10. April 2011)

du hast ein *luxus* problem!

ist schon geil wenn man sich das leisten kann - aber hej, brauchen tut man s nicht oder?...ich würds auf jeden fall verkaufen, auch wenn viel arbeit drinn steckt... - bleibt ja im endeffekt en gebrauchsgegenstand was benutzt werden sollte


----------



## taff äs häll (10. April 2011)

Ist kein Luxusproblem glaub mir...

Ich arbeite für mein Geld... Mein Alter hat zwar ne Firma, aber seit ich 14 bin arbeite ich in den Ferien komplett mit und nach dem Abitur letztes Jahr arbeite ich ebenfalls jeden Tag 8 bis 9 Stunden... 

Gerüstbau ist kein Zuckerschlecken...  

Und ich kanns einfach nicht hergeben... Ich weiss nicht warum...


----------



## Inbus (10. April 2011)

gelöscht, da falscher Account...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (10. April 2011)

http://www.bikesdecals.com/iron-horse-sunday-decals-kit-black-p-270.html

this is for you! ;-)


----------



## pAre (10. April 2011)

Decals kommen noch. Muss noch gucken wo ich bestelle. Gibs da was gutes aus Deutschland oder so?
Kettenführung wird demnächst auch noch geändert. Mir gefällt das mit dem Bash auch nicht so.

pAre

@taff äs häll: ja das hab ich auch schon gefunden. sind halt nur so 20 Tage lieferzeit. Naja, eigentlich auch relative egal. Denke werde dann da mal die Tage bestellen.


----------



## taff äs häll (10. April 2011)

Ich hatte mal nen Typen bei Ebay der welche verkauft hat... Finde den aber nicht mehr... :-(

Allerdings wärens mir die 20 Tage Lieferzeit auch wert! ;-)

Greez


----------



## san_andreas (10. April 2011)

Bitte schön: http://www.slikgraphics.com/product/custom-ironhorse-sunday-decal-kit

Slik Graphics in England, Lieferung innerhalb von paar Tagen.


----------



## Dennis K (10. April 2011)

Also ich denke ehrlich gesagt auch, dass 2500â¬ wohl das angemessenste sind.
Alles andere wird wohl nicht realisierbar sein. Dein Problem hÃ¤tte ich aber auch gerne M9 und Sunday.. xD

Naja ich habe ja noch ein anderes teures Hobby. Von daher kÃ¶nnte ich das nicht.
Schade.


----------



## taff äs häll (11. April 2011)

Naja ich muss auch noch nen Auto, nen Handy, ne Freundin und sowas finanzieren... Ist vllt. einfach nur der Luxus noch zu Hause zu wohnen...


----------



## Dennis K (11. April 2011)

Ja anscheinend. xD
Auto, Freundin, Handy, musikzimmer, usw...
Wie viel Geld man alleine bei der Freundin sparen würde.. ;-)


----------



## taff äs häll (11. April 2011)

Ja... Allerdings will ich auch nicht mit meinem Rad bumsen...


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (11. April 2011)

gibt sicher welche hier im forum die ihr rad famsen...
ich mein leute die ihr auto knallen gibts zu genüge...






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Pantalaimon (13. April 2011)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> Kaufberatung und Aufbau gehn auf meine Kosten -> neues Bike für meine Perle:
> IH Sunday WC



Vorallem freut sich die Perle dass sie alles selber geszahlt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixDH (14. April 2011)




----------



## Rotzkotz (14. April 2011)

Wenn du deine Freundin finanzieren musst, machst du irgendwas verkehrt. Rennt sie dir sonst weg?


----------



## Pantalaimon (14. April 2011)

Rotzkotz schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Freundin finanzieren musst, machst du irgendwas verkehrt. Rennt sie dir sonst weg?




Wieso sollte er das denn tun? Ich brauch doch keinen Typ der mir mein Leben finanziert  und wegrennen werd ich dem ganz bestimmt nicht der hat ganz andere Qualitäten


----------



## Rotzkotz (14. April 2011)

Er hat's so super formuliert. Den Kommentar konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen  Als ob er dich bezahlen müsste 

@FelixDH: Sehr schön  Schaut gut aus!


----------



## Rotzkotz (15. April 2011)

Zuuuuuuwachs! Factory Limited  Wird nächstes Jahr aufgebaut.


----------



## mar-quee (29. April 2011)

hier mein sunday, neu ist die boxxer rc, da die alte den geist aufgegeben hat


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (29. April 2011)

sehr schönes Sunday


----------



## Dennis K (30. April 2011)

Na das sieht doch schick aus!


----------



## Marius94 (2. Mai 2011)

meins..kommen noch nen flacherer vorbau+steuersatz
mist warum sind meine bilder immer so klein^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SVK1899 (2. Mai 2011)

ich machs dir mal ein bißchen größer, damit wir auch was sehen!


----------



## Plumpssack (2. Mai 2011)

Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen, ob es normal ist, dass das 6point an der senkrechten Strebe vom Hinterbau im unteren Bereich auf der Antriebsseite eine Delle hat? Meins hat nämlich eine, jedoch hat es dort keine Kratzer und die Delle sieht so aus, als könnte sie auch da hingehören..ihre Funktion wäre mir schleierhaft...

edit:


----------



## KevM (2. Mai 2011)

Hab grad mal an meinem 7point geschaut, das hat an der gleichen Stelle ne Delle, schätze mal die ist da weil die Strebe an der Stelle bissl mittig geht um mehr Platz zum Reifen zu schaffen.


----------



## Plumpssack (2. Mai 2011)

cool danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Hatte schon Angst bekommen...
so sieht das Bike übrigens komplett aus:


----------



## CaLgOn (3. Mai 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike, mit dem Dämpfer hast du aus deinem 6 Point aber ein 7 Point gemacht


----------



## Plumpssack (3. Mai 2011)

ich weiß, aber der Rahmen ist leichter und ich kann ihn so auch ziemlich gut mit 180mm Gabel fahren ohne dass es unharmonisch ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (3. Mai 2011)

sehr schönes Bike
was ist den der unterschied zwischen 6 point und 7 point ??


----------



## michar (4. Mai 2011)

6 point hat 6 inch federweg...7 point 7 inch! und dazu nochn 1.5 steuerrohr...halt nochmal etwas freeride lastiger


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (4. Mai 2011)

danke


----------



## Plumpssack (4. Mai 2011)

hat zufällig noch jemand an seinem 6point Hinterbau geguckt, ob die Delle normal ist?


----------



## SVK1899 (4. Mai 2011)

die delle ist völlig normal! das 6point 4 meiner frau, das 6point 6 von einem kumpel und mein 6point d.d haben die dellen auch, also mach dir keine sorgen......... das passt so!


----------



## felixh. (5. Mai 2011)

Mit dem Vorteil, dass das 7Inch 6Point, gute 2,5cm tiefer liegt wie ein 7Point (bzw welche Tretlagerhöhe, hat denn dein 6Point? exakt?).

Der größte Nachteil des 6Points, ist halt das 1 1/8 integrated Steuerrohr. Da siehts derzeit mit Steuersätzen für flacheren Lenkwinkel noch recht schlecht aus. Und die Bikes gehen mit flacherem Lenkwinkel echt nochmal besser.

Wobei bald dürfte es -1.5° auch für 1.125 ZS geben, und dann hätte man echt ein perfektes Radel (hätte lieber ein 6Point als 7Point - nicht wegen dem Gewicht, sondern wegem dem hohen Tretlager welches bei mir auf 37.1cm ist - wobei der Roco TST R genauso wie der Fox Van R Dämpfer auch 226mm Einbaulänge, anstelle der angegebenen 222mm haben, mit 222mm Einbaulänge, sinds nur 36.2cm Tretlagerhöhe, aber mir taugt der TST R Dämpfer einfach mehr wie die Luftdämpfer von Zocchi bzw Fox DHX Coil oder Van R).


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Mai 2011)

mein Sunday mit einem neuem Update 

fühlt sich nach der ersten kurzen Testfahrt im Wald sehr sehr geil an 
Ich berichte weiter nach einem Parkbesuch!


----------



## Mürre (5. Mai 2011)

Die Rahmenfarbe ist super , aber meiner Meinung nach passt die Dorado nicht in das Sunday


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Mai 2011)

Danke!
Ja aber Funktion geht vor Optik! Und wenn die Gabel auch in härteren Einsätzen so einen guten Eindruck macht ist es mehr als geil!


----------



## HC-Maxi (2. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte euch meinen Sonntag nicht vorenthalten, also hier mal der neueste Stand:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (5. Juni 2011)

Schick Schick meine Freunde!
Mit der Dorado ist bestimmt interessant..

Hier gibts mal seit langem wieder was von meinem '07er sunday WC

Neu ist der Answer Pro Taper, der Nickelwide mit dem Sunlinevorbau und den K9 Shields hat die Front auf Dauer doch schon extrem flach gehalten. Ich muss sagen, der Answer ist wirklich ne Wucht. Ich habe mich direkt in den Lenker verliebt. Von der Geo her das beste was ich bisher in der Hand hatte..

Des Weiteren habe ich die alte E.thirteen gegen eine LS1 getauscht und das 38er gegen ein 36er Kettenblatt und meine Lager vor kurzem gewechselt. Einen neuen Hinterreifen aus der jetzigen Maxxis Serie gabs auch.

Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich mich dieses Jahr wohl von meinem Sunday trennen werde.
Ich habe einfach lust zu experimentieren und mal was neues auszuprobieren um wieder dieses Aboah Gefühl zu bekommen, was ich hatte als ich mein Sunday das erste mal richtig gerockt bin. Außerdem bin ich im Moment an einem Punkt, an dem mich das Sunday nicht mehr weiter bringt. Ich denke ich brauche etwas anderes, um mich von meinem Fahrerischen Stil und Können irgendwie schnell weiterentwickeln zu können.

Was es wird kann ich euch noch nicht sagen, ich liebäugele so mit mehreren Herstellern, Giant Glory, Commencal Supreme, Lapierre, Intense... ich lass mich überraschen.

Wenn jemand Interesse an meinem Sunday hat, oder jemanden kennt, Dann könnt ihr euch auch gerne schon bei mir melden.

Aber jetzt erstmal die Bilder vom Pferdchen! =)


----------



## schweigi (10. Juni 2011)

Dennis K schrieb:


> Schick Schick meine Freunde!
> Mit der Dorado ist bestimmt interessant..
> 
> Hier gibts mal seit langem wieder was von meinem '07er sunday WC
> ...



Bin auch gerade vom Sunday aufs Glory 01 gewechselt und muss sagen dases ein guter Wechsel war!Kann ich Dir nur raten!Das Glory fährt sich ähnlich ist aber leichter und dadurch agiler und wendiger obwohl ich den Lenkwinkel flacher habe(63,5°).


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Juni 2011)

hey,hab grad nen sunday rahmen geholt,wollte ich schon immer haben.wie sind die erfahrungen mit flacheren lenkwinkel?will eventuell 1,5 oder 2grad flacher fahren


----------



## Dennis K (11. Juni 2011)

ich habe 2° flacher durch die K9 Reducer Cups.

in einem M Rahmen macht das vollkommen sinn, da du dadurch die gewünschte Geometrie aus L und M vermischen kannst. du hast also den langen und ruhigen Radstand vom L, allerdings bleibt das Bike schön knackig und wendig wie der M.

in einem L Rahmen macht es absolut keinen Sinn. Ich habe es selbst schon fahren können auch mit den K9 Shields. Das Bike wird dann einfach zu lang


----------



## Mürre (11. Juni 2011)

K9 -2° kann ich wie Dennis nur empfehlen. Radstand wächst auf 118cm an. Ist halt nicht mehr ganz so wendig aber wirklich schön zu fahren. K9 ist allerdings nicht unbedingt sehr günstig (vorsichtig ausgedrückt)


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Juni 2011)

cool danke für die schnellen antworten,wo gibts den k9?


----------



## teatimetom (12. Juni 2011)

berhard aka haha hier im forum ist der deutsche distributor, http://www.everyday26.de


----------



## Mürre (12. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte direkt über k9 bestellt. Teurer Versand, aber innerhalb von 2 Tagen nach Geldeingang da und wirklich super freundlich.


----------



## HC-Maxi (12. Juni 2011)

Ich hab n AngleSet mit -1,5° verbaut und kanns nur empfehlen! Macht nen richtigen Downhiller aus dem Sunday ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (12. Juni 2011)

werd die 2grad variante probieren.scheene flach,hoffe das wird die woche fertig,wills endlich testen
was brauch ich für ne federhärte bei kampfgaywicht von etwa 100kilo?


----------



## michar (12. Juni 2011)

meins..auch wenns nur ersatzbike ist!


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Juni 2011)

schick,das sunday ist immernoch mindestens genauso geil und gut wie andere aktuellere bikes


----------



## Dennis K (12. Juni 2011)

ja klar der K9 ist nicht grad günstig.
Es ist halt eine Highend marke und das merkt man auch am Preis..

@michar

nettes sunday, die Farbkombi vom Rahmen gefällt mir echt gut!


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Juni 2011)

wie siehts aus mit der federhärte für 100kg kampfgewicht?


----------



## Dennis K (12. Juni 2011)

bei 100 kilos solltest du eine 400er - 450er Feder fahren.

bei allen möglichen Fragen rund ums Sunday und auch zur Federhärte speziell beim Sunday hilft dir fast immer dieser Thread hier weiter:

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168138

Da kriegst du mit ein bisschen Englischkenntnissen eigentlich alles raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (12. Juni 2011)

okay,besten dank!
hab jetzt ne 400er bestellt...
edit:das sind 200seiten...


----------



## Anubis25789 (12. Juni 2011)

Am wichtigsten sind die ganzen tabellen auf den ersten Seiten,
Die auch direkt siehst wenn du den Link öffnest. Da steht so gut wie alles was man wissen muss zum Sunday. Das Geplänkel Auf den folgenden seiten ist Nicht so wichtig. 
;-)


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Juni 2011)

ja hab ich gesehen,hab jetzt erstmal nen einfachen stuersatz bestellt und noch ne sattelstütze,der k9 kommt dann so schnell es geht
hier mal der rahmen,bj, wahrscheinlich 08 wurde schwarz gepulvert,hinterbau weiß und oberer und unterer link sind rot elox,werds nochmal richt sauber machen und dann wirds mittwoch oder donnerstag wohl mal probegerollt
wo gibts noch lager für die sundays?will mir noch nen satz fürn notfall hinlegen




und der von motopitkant getunte dhx 4.0
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## felixh. (12. Juni 2011)

Warum K9 wenns um halbe Geld das sicher gleich gute Angleset von Works Components gibt??


----------



## SVK1899 (12. Juni 2011)

lager und andere ersatzteile kaufst du am besten hier:

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/776

die haben einen tollen und super schnellen service !


----------



## Dennis K (12. Juni 2011)

Leute ich brauche mal kurz eure Hilfe,

ich habe ja schon angedeutet, dass ich mein Sunday dieses Jahr noch verkaufen werde.
Ich habe allerdings keinen Plan, was ich dafür so als Verhandlungsbasis ansetzen könnte..

Hier nochmal ein Bild und die Partlist:

IronHorse Sunday Wc Bj. 07 (weiß gepulvert hat dieses Jahr einen neuen Satz Lager bekommen, der DW Link ist komplett spielfrei)
DHX 5.0 mit Nukeproof 300er Feder
K9 Reducer Cups
SDG I Fly + SDG I Beam
Truvativ Howitzer Lager / Hussefelt Kurbel mit neuem Kettenblatt
DMR V8 Pedale
Deore LX / XT Schaltgruppe
Sram 970 Kassette
Mavic 721 auf Hope Pro II
Maxxis Minions, 2,5 ST vorne, nagelneuer 2,35 60a hinten
Sunline Direct Mount Vorbau
Answer Pro Taper Dh riserbar
Shimano XT Bremsen mit XT Spiderdisc 203mm
Carbon Spacer und Aheadkappe
Rock Shox Boxxer Team 2010 (gerade mal ein halbes Jahr gefahren mit Restgarantie)
E.Thirteen LS1
Carbonspritzschutz für den Dämpfer

Wäre super, wenn ihr mir ein bisschen helfen könntet.
Vor allem würde mich auch interessieren, was für den Rahmen alleine mit dem K9 der SDG Ibeam und dem Carbonspritzschutz so realistisch wäre..

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Juni 2011)

danke für die schnellen antworten,woran erkennt man die baujahre der sundays?
ich guck mal nach nem works steuersatz,danke für den tip


----------



## SVK1899 (12. Juni 2011)

das ist gar nicht so einfach! der hauptrahmen und der hinterbau sind eigentlich über die ganze zeit unverändert geblieben.
das einzige was sich über die jahre geändert hat waren die decals, farbe und form des DW-Links (aufgrund verschiedener dämpfer), schrauben, bolzen und die form der umlenkwippen!
ich hab z.B. bei meinem 2006er sunday nach und nach teile ausgetauscht und von den lagern, bolzen und link her auf den letzten stand von 2009 gebracht. 
wenn ich mir dein sunday so anschaue tippe ich auf einen rahmen "ab" 2007!


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Juni 2011)

also wenn ich richtig gegoogelt hab müsste es nach dem link nen 2009er sein...
dieser hier
http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk302/benreid66/_DSC0030.jpg


----------



## SVK1899 (12. Juni 2011)

ja, vom link her passt das ! auch von den bolzen und den wippen, die so ab den 2007er modellen verbaut wurden! aber denk dran, die 09er modellreihe war mit der 08er identisch, nur die lackierungen wurden nochmal geändert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (12. Juni 2011)

ihr seid alle gut informiert,man füllt sich als neuer sunday fahrer gut aufgehoben


----------



## SVK1899 (12. Juni 2011)

danke für die blumen.......... wenn ich helfen kann immer wieder gerne! jetzt bau es schnell auf und du wirst echt noch viel spass mit dem teil haben!


----------



## michar (12. Juni 2011)

federhaerte fuer 100 kilo mit 400lbs ist sehr knapp find ich..ich hab mit nichtmal 80 kilo 350 drin und das passt...100 kilo wuerd ich mindestens 450 nehmen..wenn nicht sogar 500lbs..


----------



## KAMPFKOLOSS_ (12. Juni 2011)

Fahre auch ne 350er bei 70kg!


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Juni 2011)

werde sehen ob es mit der 400er passt,zur not bestell ich noch ne andere bzw vielleicht hat jemand noch eine übrig?!?!?!
freu mich auch schon auf die erste ausfahrt!!!


----------



## michar (12. Juni 2011)

meine erste ausfahrt mim pferd wurde direkt mit ner gebrochenen schulter belohnt! fährt und fuehlt sich doch anders an als meine bisherigen...hätte wohl besser etwas langsamer gemacht


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Juni 2011)

gehört leider zu unserem bekloppten hobby solche unsaften landungen...


----------



## michar (13. Juni 2011)

das waere zu vermeiden gewesen! man sollte sich einfach nicht aufn bike setzen das man nie gefahren ist und damit so fahren als ob man nie was anderes hatte! hatte schon vorher ein paar ,,momente,,..irgendwann hats mich dann unerwartet abgeworfen..denkbar unguenstig! aber naja..habs ueberlebt..schulter laeuft wieder...bleibt nur titan in der schulter und halt die erkenntnis das man doch nicht unzerstoerbar ist! 
muss jetzt aber dann auch nochmal mit der karre fahren...nachdem ichse so huebsch gemacht hab


----------



## xMARTINx (13. Juni 2011)

aber sinnig bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nic93 (13. Juni 2011)

Nach 3 Monaten ist der Dämpfer endlich mal da.





Rahmen: IH Sunday Team 2009
Gabel: Boxxer Race
Dämpfer: Vivid 5.1
Bremse: Avid Code
Kurbel/ Pedale: FSA Moto/ Crankbrothers 5050XX
Schaltung/Schalthebel: X9/X9
Vorbau/Lenker/Griffe: Funn/Raceface Atlas FR/Sixpack
Sattel/Stütze: Funn/WTB Silverado ---> Ifly/Ibeam ist Bestellt
Reifen: Highroller/Minion/Wetscream


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Juni 2011)

schönes teil!


----------



## Anubis25789 (14. Juni 2011)

Naja man muss bedenken, dass man das Sunday so weich fahren kann. 
Ich Wiege 75kg und fahre ne 300er Feder. 

Wie sieht's denn jetzt mit der Hilfe für mich aus?
Kann mir keiner weiter helfen und mal ne Schätzung abgeben?
-.-'


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Juni 2011)

mr hat schon einer mit 92kilo erzählt das er ne 300er fährt...ist halt auch geschmackssache denk ich und auch abhängig von der dämpfereinstellung


----------



## san_andreas (14. Juni 2011)

Laber nicht, bau es fertig !


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Juni 2011)

jajaja,jetzt hängts nur noch an der post,bestellt und bezahlt ist alles,wills auch fertig haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (14. Juni 2011)

350er bei ca 83kg ohne Klamotten. Fährt sich gut, keine/kaum Durschläge...
Mal ne Frage zu Titanfedern, welche Stärke bzw. Windungen brauche ich denn da (also 2,95, 3,20...)? 
Hatte mal irgendwo gelesen, dass ab einer bestimmten Stärke nicht mehr in den Rahmen passt (schrammt an der Seite, obs stimmt keine Ahnung).


----------



## SVK1899 (14. Juni 2011)

ich bin, als ich noch fetter war mal ne 600 x 3" nuke proof titanfeder gefahren, die hat bei mir ohne probleme gepasst! ein kumpel von mir hatte damals bei seinem sunday schon probleme bei ner 450er! war ne ziemlich enge kiste.............
ich glaub echt, da gibts fertigungstoleranzen bei den rahmen.


----------



## fabs8 (14. Juni 2011)

So siehts aus! bei mir passt eine Feder mit max. Aussendurchmesser von 52,5mm. Hab richtig Probleme eine Titanfeder in 450 zu finden die dieses Durchmesser hat. Aktuell fahre ich eine Progressiv Stahlfeder in 375 und die ist bei meinen schlanken 90 Kilo schon fast zu weich...
Sollte jemand eine passende Titanfeder haben dann HER DAMIT 
Suche 400 o. 450er Titanfeder...


----------



## SVK1899 (14. Juni 2011)

hab grad bei 100kg ne 450er obtainium verbaut, passt bei mir sehr gut rein!
wie fallen denn die neuen K9 federn aus? frag doch mal bei bernhard von Twenty6 products nach, der macht doch jetzt den K9 vertrieb hier für deutschland!*
*


----------



## fabs8 (14. Juni 2011)

laut Pörnhart aussendurchmesser 55 bzw. 56mm... somit wieder verloren 
Optanium hatte mal recht schmale aber die gibt anscheinend keiner her... halte meine Augen immer offen 

Was hat Deine Optanium für einen Aussendurchmesser wennn ich fragen darf?


----------



## san_andreas (14. Juni 2011)

@fabs: schreib mal an "Christiaan", der hat immer wieder Obtainium.


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Juni 2011)

ich bräuchte noch ne 450er stahl für den dhx,falls jemand eine übrig hat bitte melden


----------



## SVK1899 (14. Juni 2011)

@fabs
habs grad nachgemessen, kannste bei dir auch vergessen! 54/55mm aussendurchmesser so in etwa wie die K9 federn!


----------



## Dennis K (14. Juni 2011)

Leute ignoriert Ihr meine Frage nach einer Schätzung zu meinem Sunday absichtlich?

Ich erwähne nochmal, dass ich vor zwei Seiten eure Einschätzung zu einem guten Verkaufspreis gebeten hatte...


----------



## KAMPFKOLOSS_ (14. Juni 2011)

um die 2000â¬ wÃ¼rde ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff Ã¤s hÃ¤ll (14. Juni 2011)

Ja um die 2000 passt...

Hab fÃ¼r meinen Bock dann 3000â¬ bekommen... Ein Kunde wollte mir erzÃ¤hlen es wÃ¤re nur 2600â¬ wert...

Naja und ich hatte halt eigentlich Ã¼berall highend Teile verbaut! Ist schwierig nen Sunday los zu werden...


----------



## Dennis K (14. Juni 2011)

Ok um die 2000â¬ hÃ¤tte ich jetzt auch so gerechnet.

Was wÃ¼rdet ihr sagen nur fÃ¼r den Rahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer, SattelstÃ¼tze und K9 Cups ?
1000 - 1200 ?


----------



## teatimetom (14. Juni 2011)

muss absicht sein 
knapp unter nem tausender würde ich starten und dann anpassen ggf. (für den rahmen)

gebrauchtmarkt gibt nicht soviel her...


----------



## taff äs häll (14. Juni 2011)

Ist das nen Dämpfer mit Titanfeder oder besonderen Tuning? ;-) Rahmen ist original oder? K9 Cups sind natürlich ne schöne Ergänzung und ebenfalls die Sattelstütze... Ich würde anfangen bei VHB 1100 Euronen ;-)


----------



## taff äs häll (14. Juni 2011)

Aber ganz ehrlich versuchs ganz weg zu kriegen... Die Einzelteile verkaufen sich ja auch hinterher nicht besser....


----------



## teatimetom (14. Juni 2011)

fabs8 schrieb:


> So siehts aus! bei mir passt eine Feder mit max. Aussendurchmesser von 52,5mm. Hab richtig Probleme eine Titanfeder in 450 zu finden die dieses Durchmesser hat. Aktuell fahre ich eine Progressiv Stahlfeder in 375 und die ist bei meinen schlanken 90 Kilo schon fast zu weich...
> Sollte jemand eine passende Titanfeder haben dann HER DAMIT
> Suche 400 o. 450er Titanfeder...



haha fabs, 

kann es sein, das du leichter bist wie ich , sah garnicht so aus   

hätte hier grade 2 titanfedern zum loswerden.
gemessene 470 ud 490 lbs/ insch / 2.80 hub .

aber bis oktobär wirst vermutlich nicht warten wollen  ?


----------



## taff äs häll (14. Juni 2011)

Also wenn du nicht unbedingt eine übers Forum suchst, dann nimm eine von Nuke Proof! 

Ich bin mit 95 Kilogrammsen ne 400er im Vivid gefahren, ich weiss nicht ob du jetzt nen DHX oder nen Vivid fährst... Und die 400er ging auf jeden Fall in den Hinterbau rein! ;-) Hattest zu jeder Seite nen Papierdicken Spalt ;-) 





fabs8 schrieb:


> So siehts aus! bei mir passt eine Feder mit max. Aussendurchmesser von 52,5mm. Hab richtig Probleme eine Titanfeder in 450 zu finden die dieses Durchmesser hat. Aktuell fahre ich eine Progressiv Stahlfeder in 375 und die ist bei meinen schlanken 90 Kilo schon fast zu weich...
> Sollte jemand eine passende Titanfeder haben dann HER DAMIT
> Suche 400 o. 450er Titanfeder...


----------



## Anubis25789 (14. Juni 2011)

1


----------



## SVK1899 (14. Juni 2011)

Dennis K schrieb:


> Ok um die 2000 hätte ich jetzt auch so gerechnet.
> 
> Was würdet ihr sagen nur für den Rahmen mit Dämpfer, Sattelstütze und K9 Cups ?
> 1000 - 1200 ?






 so würd ich auch sagen! drunter würd ich nicht gehen, aber da kommen bestimmt abenteuerliche angebote............. drück dir daumen, dass du es gut loskriegst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SundayR1D3R (17. Juni 2011)

habs hier glaub noch nicht gepostet..



..mit schwarz gelackten hinterbau


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Juni 2011)

richtig gutes pferd!


----------



## HC-Maxi (18. Juni 2011)

Jap.... sehr schön!


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Juni 2011)

so fertig,bremsleitung hinten ist leider etwas kurz:-( und vorne muss ich auch noch ordentlich machen.
untere dämpferbuchse ist auch etwas ausgeschalgen da muss ich mir noch schnell watt einfallen lassen,aber sonst isses fertig
lenkwinkel ist ein grad flacher durch k9,dank nochmal an haha!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## der freed (18. Juni 2011)

bremsleitung hätte ich dir eine! ist von meinem M Rahmen, müsste also passen! ich hab bei mir auf Goodridge gewechselt 
bei interresse einfach PM


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Juni 2011)

na das klingt ja gut,da meld ich mich nochmal bei direcht schade das es sunday nicht mehr gibt,der rahmen ist ein traum,werd mir glaub irgendwann noch einen als ersatz zulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (18. Juni 2011)

wenn du geld hast guck in den bikemarkt.

meins steht jetzt seit heute drin. mal sehen, ob sich schon wer meldet. ^^


----------



## der freed (18. Juni 2011)

hier mal wieder meins! 
neu sind: höhenschlag im hinterrad, zerstörte LG1 + (neuer Taco ist schon dran!), runtergefahrener hinterrad-reifen, XT-tretlager, XTR AM bremshebel + Goodridge Stahlfexleitungen


----------



## Dennis K (18. Juni 2011)

tz tz was stellst du denn an mit deinem Radl? xD


----------



## taff äs häll (18. Juni 2011)

Sehr schönes Pferd! 

Aber nen Höhenschlag hatte ich auch fix beim Sunday...


----------



## ischlrider (18. Juni 2011)

hallo, bin seit letzter woche auch stolzer besitzer von einem eisenpferd:






irgendwie würde ich noch gerne den lenkwinkel anpassen. vielleicht ein cane creek angleset, doch billig ist das teil nicht. hat schon jemand von euch erfahrung mit dem works components angleset teil? den kettenschutz muss ich auch noch etwas verbessern ... war gleich im bikepark maribor unterwegs und da hat es schon ordentlich gescheppert  aber so ein hammer teil!!!


----------



## HC-Maxi (18. Juni 2011)

...vielleicht hab ich aber auch einfach absoluten Blödsinn geschrieben...


----------



## felixh. (18. Juni 2011)

Works Components 1.5 ist Zerostack. Bzw ich hab noch keine anderen Steuersätze gesehen, die deutlich kürzer ausfallen sollten.
Unten 3.5mm und oben 3.5mm. Dazu kommt halt logischerweise noch die obere Abschlusskappe (etwa 5.5mm).

Auf was kommt den CaneCreek?
(0mm ist ja nicht möglich, da das Lager ja außen am Rahmen anschlagen muss).


----------



## HC-Maxi (18. Juni 2011)

Ja, ich hab meinen Post eh gleich editiert...
Als ich den Steuersatz kaufen wollte, war da noch n anderes Bild und da hat es ausgesehen, als wenn die Schale die den Winkel ändert nicht integriert wäre. Jetzt sind auch die Angaben zu dem Steuersatz genauer...

der Cane Creek baut ziemlich exakt 11mm hoch, also sehr vergleichbar.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2011)

Beim User "haha" gibts auch die Steuersätze von K9, einfach mal anschreiben.


----------



## felixh. (18. Juni 2011)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab meinen Post eh gleich editiert...
> Als ich den Steuersatz kaufen wollte, war da noch n anderes Bild und da hat es ausgesehen, als wenn die Schale die den Winkel ändert nicht integriert wäre. Jetzt sind auch die Angaben zu dem Steuersatz genauer...
> 
> der Cane Creek baut ziemlich exakt 11mm hoch, also sehr vergleichbar.



Dann hattest du dich verklickt. Die Angaben sind seit gut 1Jahr unverändert.

Beim Angleset für ZS44/ZS44 (relevant etwa fürs 6Point) bzw original 1 1/8 da muss man wirklich mit Zusatzstack leben. (beim ZS44 wird aber in 1-2 Monaten eine Seite als Zerostack erhältlich sein, gibt derzeit aber noch Probleme mit einer Dichtung, die jetzt neu designed wird).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juni 2011)

sehr schöne Sundays hier auf der Seite


----------



## SVK1899 (19. Juni 2011)

ja! endlich ist hier mal wieder was los !


----------



## ischlrider (19. Juni 2011)

thanx for de infos bezüglich angleset und k9. ja sind wirklich schöne sundays hier auf der seite


----------



## nic93 (19. Juni 2011)

Wieviel kostet eigentlich das von Works Components? Das von K9 liegt doch bei 79 wenn ich mich nicht irre?


----------



## Mürre (19. Juni 2011)

k9 kannst du mal einiges dazurechenen, da kommst du mit 79 nicht mal ansatzweiße ran! ich habe glaube ich um 150 bezahlt (-2°)


----------



## nic93 (19. Juni 2011)

Mürre schrieb:


> k9 kannst du mal einiges dazurechenen, da kommst du mit 79 nicht mal ansatzweiße ran! ich habe glaube ich um 150 bezahlt (-2°)




Was kommt denn noch dazu? Mir sind nur die 33 für den CC Steuersatz bekannt der darein kommt.


----------



## Mürre (19. Juni 2011)

Ist K9 günstiger geworden? Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr den Reducer Kit fürs Ih bestellt (incl CC Steuersatz) und da war ich incl Versand bei irgendwas um die 150.


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Juni 2011)

hab für die k9 schalen bei haha um die 60 gezahlt(-1grad)und für den cc steuersatz auch etwa,also beides um die 120


----------



## felixh. (19. Juni 2011)

Works Components kostet um die 90â¬ inkl Versand nach EU (genauer 80.99GBP). Der Versand war vor ein paar Wochen aber noch 1.50GBP billiger. Und bei Works C. ist alles Tutto Completto.

Also deutlich billiger wie K9.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (19. Juni 2011)

wie gesagt den Preis für -1° kenne ich nicht. K9 ist auf jeden Fall teurer, dafür aber auch wirklich eine top Qualität. Einbau wird bei beiden nicht unbedingt sehr schön sein


----------



## nic93 (19. Juni 2011)

Ok, danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Schön zusehen das hier im Ironhorse forum mal wieder was los is


----------



## haha (19. Juni 2011)

Der K9 liegt komplett inkl. Lagern, Konus etc. bei 89  exkl. Versand.
Die einzelnen Schalen liegen bei 79 .


----------



## MrSnoxx (20. Juni 2011)

wie hoch baut der k9 bei -2°?


----------



## Pantalaimon (21. Juni 2011)

leider von der falschen Seite das Foto gemacht aber was solls


----------



## fabs8 (21. Juni 2011)

läuft 




Hab das mal für Dich gemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pantalaimon (21. Juni 2011)

Ah danke  sag mal wie macht man das denn bitte groß? Du weißt du Frauen und Technik und dazu bin ich auch nochn blondchen


----------



## bikermoritz (21. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meins bin noch am überlegen ob Decals oder nicht und wenn welche Farbe.


----------



## bikermoritz (21. Juni 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bikermoritz (21. Juni 2011)

sorry iwie will mein Pc das Bild nicht einbinden


----------



## Marder (21. Juni 2011)

bikermoritz schrieb:


> sorry iwie will mein Pc das Bild nicht einbinden



ich übernehm mal:

aber bitte ganz schnell die sattelstellung ändern und ich würd noch die decals der felgen abmachen


----------



## SundayR1D3R (21. Juni 2011)

ist das nicht der alte rahmen von Schatz?


----------



## bikermoritz (21. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß nicht hab mir den Rahmen bei ebay gekauft und dann so nach und nach je nach Geld auf dem Konto aufgebaut.


----------



## bikermoritz (21. Juni 2011)

Ja die Sattelstellung wird geändert hab sie nur nach nem sturz schnell wieder iwie gerade gamacht


----------



## Dennis K (21. Juni 2011)

Die Farbe ist bääääh!

Sry die ist für mich nicht schön am sunday


----------



## bikermoritz (21. Juni 2011)

Dennis K schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist bääääh!
> 
> Sry die ist für mich nicht schön am sunday



ja bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher obs so bleibt  hab an matt schwarz gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börnd (23. Juni 2011)

mit vernünftigen "decals" könnte das richtig gut werden....siehe mr freeride!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Juni 2011)

oh ja, schöne decals oder Shcriftzüge machen schon verdammt viel her


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Juni 2011)

so hab es mal montag in braunlage mal ein wenig eingesaut






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dennis K (23. Juni 2011)

nice! Echt schniekes Pferdchen =)

Aber mir persönlich wären die verschiedenen Farben too much.

Bist du denn gut zu Frieden mit der Kiste?


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Juni 2011)

eigentlich sinds ja nur drei farben,rot,schwar und weiß,sollen noch weisse schriftzüge drauf...
habs eigentlich nur grob abgestimmt aber es hat echt super funktioniert,das rad gibt extrem viel feedback über den boden was sehr angenehm ist und es liegt trotzdem super bei hohen geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## bikermoritz (23. Juni 2011)

Gefällt mir echt gut die Farbkombi, aber glaube mit schwarzen Felgen sähe es noch besser aus


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Juni 2011)

hey MARTIN,

wie siehts denn jetzt aus in Braunlage? Alle Strecken fahrbar?

schönes Sunday!


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Juni 2011)

ja nochmal weisse felgen werd ich sicher nicht dranhauen aber durch die weisse gabel und hinterbau kommts erstmal ganz gut

@mr.freeride
eigentlich wollten wir auf den racetrack nach hahnenklee weil der echt hammer ist aber der lift lief nicht...aber musste unbedingt mal hin!
in braunlage ist alles super fahrbar,trotz regen,der regen hats sogar besser gemacht,super griffig und die strecken sind alle im super zustand,einige neue sprünge und anlieger gibts auch und sind auch gut gebaut!


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Juni 2011)

nachdem ich eben wieder ne runde gefahren bin muss ich sagen,ich liebe es!!!
weiß jemand wo ich dämpferbuchsen herbekomme?ich hab überall nur die zweiteiligen gefunden aber will ne durchgängige wie sie auch verbaut aus,dämpfer hat nämlich nen bissel spiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMPFKOLOSS_ (24. Juni 2011)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...aubuchse-10-mm-3-Teilig-ohne-Gleitlager-.html


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Juni 2011)

grosses danke!


----------



## ne0_ (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute =)

ich wollte kurz Fragen ob ein Rc4 in ein Sunday passt von 08 (die mit dem leichten Rohrsatz aus der USA)

Oder ob ich den Link ausfeilen muss oder einen BOS kaufen muss?

Grüße


----------



## mad_homer (17. Juli 2011)

in den original Link passen die nicht, aber man kann sich den passenden Link von BETD kaufen:

http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=387&Name=IRON+HORSE+Linkages+and+spares

wahrscheinlich geht aber auch feilen. Nur der RC4 sollte von den Shims zum Horse Hinterbau passen. Wird bestimmt nicht unfahrbar sein aber vielleicht passte es auch nicht gut und dann ärgerst du dich. 

Grüße Christian


----------



## ne0_ (18. Juli 2011)

Hey,

habs grad mal weggesägt... es passt gut und ist noch stabil =)

Draufsitzen hat sich gut angefühlt mal warten wie sich der rc4 fährt..

Danke und grüße


----------



## daday (20. Juli 2011)

mad_homer schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich geht aber auch feilen. Nur der RC4 sollte von den Shims zum Horse Hinterbau passen. Wird bestimmt nicht unfahrbar sein aber vielleicht passte es auch nicht gut und dann ärgerst du dich.



der RC4 soll angeblich von allen aktuellen nicht getunten Seriendämpfern am Besten zum Sunday passen - siehe ridemonkey forum - da haben ein paar nach CCDB und SToy zum RC4 gewechselt - der spricht zwar nicht so schön an aber hat die endprogression und lasst so die richtige federhärte zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (21. Juli 2011)

Der neue Stoy hat einen hydraulischen Durchschalgschutz. Da würde ich jetzt mal annehmen, dass das das Beste ist. Aber der Service ist natürlich so ne Sache bei Bos...


----------



## C_marksStereo (21. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute!

Habe jetzt im Sunny ne K9 Stahlfeder (light) 38mm durchmesser mit axiallageradaptern (komisches Wort)
is ne 325ger. 
Ich lag genau zwischen 300er und 350er feder und konnte mich nie entscheiden.
deshalb nun auf K9 gestoßen.
Toll verrarbeitet, optisch sehr geil, leichter als die fox federn, nich allzu teuer 
theoretisch bessere wirkweise aufgrund der Axiallager.

Jetzt warte ich noch auf die RWC Nadellager fürs Dämpferauge.

Feedback und Bilder reiche ich nach!

mfg chris


----------



## Dennis K (22. Juli 2011)

Zu eurer Info leute =)

Der Verkauf von meinem Sunday ist erfolgreich abgelaufen.
Es ist jetzt auch schon ein Nachfolger eingetroffen. 

Die Spannung steigt, nach langem rätseln und entscheiden zwischen Nukeproof Propain und Transition ist mir ein wunderschönes Commencal Supreme Atherton rep. dazwischen gekommen. ;-)

Die Bilder seht ihr hier falls es euch interessiert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=479840


Ich verabschiede mich somit aus dem Bereich der aktiven Sundayfahrer.
Das Sunday und dieser Thread wird mir aber trotzdem im Herzen bleiben ;-)
*Schmalz* xD


----------



## gabs (22. Juli 2011)

also ich bin mal das nukeproof probegewippet und war schwer begeistert. dezent progressiv würde ich es beschreiben, gepaart mit geilem lenkwinkel =)

aber glückwunsch zum supreme! geiler hobel


----------



## Dennis K (22. Juli 2011)

Danke =)

Ja das Nukeproof ist schon echt nen hammer Bike, vor allem von Preis/Leistung her gesehen. Ich hätte mir das Nukeproof jetzt auch gerne aufgebaut, aber das Supreme kam mir Abends noch in die Quere, beim alltäglichen Surfen im Bikemarkt.
Bei dem Angebot mit dem Preis musste ich das einfach nehmen.

Das Commencal fand ich schon immer top!


----------



## ne0_ (23. Juli 2011)

Hrr ein Supreme *_*

Mich hats nun aber doch hierher gezogen =)

Meine Kefü kommt am Montag dann werd ich euch berichten wie sich der RC4 im Sunday fährt und ob der ausgefräste DW-link hält =)

Grüße


----------



## SVK1899 (23. Juli 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Der neue Stoy hat einen hydraulischen Durchschalgschutz. Da würde ich jetzt mal annehmen, dass das das Beste ist. Aber der Service ist natürlich so ne Sache bei Bos...





da kann ich nur zustimmen! hatte einige dämpfer in meiner alten schüssel  und selbst der 2010er Stoy war das bisher beste, was ich im sunday gefahren bin! 
bei mir hat der service von BOS über Sports Nut immer fantastisch geklappt und ich hatte noch nie probleme! schnell, nett und zuverlässig....
aber vielleicht hat ich auch nur glück!


----------



## fiddel (10. August 2011)

hat jmd eins in raw? ...also richtig raw so wies 951... nur gestahlt oder ähnlich...?

würds gern ma sehn!


----------



## Rotzkotz (10. August 2011)

schau mal in meinem album. da sind noch ältere bilder von meinem sunday in raw.


----------



## ischlrider (10. August 2011)

auch bei mir im user album ist mein raw sunday  mit gefällt es so am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ne0_ (14. August 2011)

Ready to ride ! Bmais und Spicak


----------



## Rotzkotz (14. August 2011)

schönes sunday  ich mag die forty aber nicht. die passt da irgendwie nich rein.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (14. August 2011)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/955161]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Rotzkotz (14. August 2011)




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (14. August 2011)

geile Sundays  liebe diesen Rahmen 
aber derzeit keine kohle 
@Rotzkotz was ist denn aus deinem Projekt jetzt geworden ? (mit beidseitigem Dämpferanlenkung?)


----------



## Rotzkotz (14. August 2011)

is komplett auf eis, da ich einige teile verkauft habe


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (14. August 2011)

Schade


----------



## Rotzkotz (14. August 2011)

ja.. leider. hätte ich zu gerne ausprobiert!


----------



## misfits79 (20. August 2011)

hier mal meins, soeben fertig geworden.
16,85kg (mit serien stahlfeder)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-Maxi (20. August 2011)

Sehr schön!!


----------



## nic93 (25. August 2011)

Hab auch noch eins 






Rahmen: Ironhorse Sunday Team Medium
Gabel: Boxxer Race
Dämpfer: Vivid R2C2 300lbs
Kurbel/Kettenführung: Shimano Saint/ E13 in billig
Shifter/ Schaltwerk: Sram X9
Bremsen: Avid Code
Laufräder: Noname Naben/ Sun MTX31
Reifen: Maxxis je nach Wetter
Vorbau/ Lenker: Funn/ Raceface Atlas Fr Stealth @760mm
Sattel/Stütze: SDG I-Beam/I-Fly
Pedale: Crankbrothers


----------



## Dennis K (25. August 2011)

Wie kannst du mit der Sattelposition fahren? ^^


----------



## xMARTINx (25. August 2011)

jeder hat seine vorlieben...optisch jedenfalss eher unschön
ansonsten geile sunday hier!


----------



## ne0_ (25. August 2011)

Rotzkotz schrieb:


> schönes sunday  ich mag die forty aber nicht. die passt da irgendwie nich rein.




Hehe aber sie läuft einfach, und das porno *_*


----------



## nic93 (26. August 2011)

Dennis K schrieb:


> Wie kannst du mit der Sattelposition fahren? ^^



Wurd ich schon öfters gefragt^^
Hier auf dem Foto wirkts wirklich extrem, in natura fällts nich auf, so stört der mich weniger. Sitzen ist halt so ne sache... 

Und der ist btw. auch nich auf anschlag hinten, ca. 1cm von der mitte entfernt nach hinten geschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (26. August 2011)

naja was heißt stören..?

Der Sattel ist ja dafür da, dass er dir zum Übertragen deiner Einwirkung von den Beinen aufs Rad hilft. So wie du ihn montiert hast würde er mich eher stören als "normal".
Wenn du jetzt mit dem Oberschenkel versuchst das Rad in eine Richtung zu pressen drückst du dich doch an die breite hintere Flanke vom Sattel und nicht an die angenehmen schmale Fläche oder irre ich mich? ^^


----------



## nic93 (26. August 2011)

Ist wirklich nicht so weit hinten wie es hier aussieht 
Max. nen cm von der Mitte entfernt, kommt ja auch ganz darauf an wie man am Rad hängt  

Der Silverado war ähnlich eingestellt, da siehts aber nicht so schlimm aus:


----------



## HC-Maxi (26. August 2011)

Ist doch wohl großteils sein Problem, wo er den Sattel hinmontiert, oder?!
Wenn er damit klar kommt ists gut... wenn nicht, dann wird er sowieso von selbst was dran ändern.


----------



## der freed (26. August 2011)

Definitiv letzte ausbaustufe....bald kommt mal was anderes!  
kettenführung ist inzwischen wieder intakt!


----------



## Dennis K (27. August 2011)

nic93 schrieb:


> Hab auch noch eins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nic93 (27. August 2011)

Die silbernen waren so abgeranzt, hab gedacht ich probier mal die goldenen aus die ich hier noch rumfliegen hatte  Btw. ist das auch eher so nen Rostbraun, passt also optisch zu den Schrauben an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme, das nenn ich mal perfektion 

Bei mir geht Funktion auch über Optik  Sonst hätte ich schon längst die vordere Bremsscheibe gewechselt oder die Aufkleberreste von den Felgen gemacht


----------



## Dennis K (28. August 2011)

Ja natürlich so muss das auch sein!

Form follows Function!
Wichtiger ist dass man mit seiner Karre richtig die Tracks rocken kann.
Aber ich mein ja nur, weil man sein Rad ja in einem Showthread postet =)


----------



## Gee42657 (30. August 2011)

Hat zufällig jemand ein Sunday in L für mich im Angebot, sprich ZU VERKAUFEN???? Dann gerne melden ;-) Zustand sollte entsprechend gut sein, keine Ranzkasse gesucht.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (30. August 2011)

BIKEMARKT !!!! sind welche drin


----------



## taff äs häll (30. August 2011)

Vor ein paar Monaten hättest du das hier kaufen können...





BTW... Ich hasse mich dafür es verkauft zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gee42657 (30. August 2011)

Hab es noch bei Ebay gesehen und das Auktionsende verpasst ;-( Jetzt bin ich verzweifelt auf der Suche. Transition TR 250/450, ein Session in XL, Nicolai Ion ST in großer Größe etc.! NICHTS zu finden, ich drehe durch..... hilf mir doch mal bitte jemand!


----------



## slayerrider (6. September 2011)

im Bikemarkt gibt es z.B. das hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/403782/cat/all


----------



## Gee42657 (6. September 2011)

LÃ¤uft doch auch bei Ebay... mit GlÃ¼ck bekommst du da max. 1.000â¬ fÃ¼r den Hobel, da Farbe und Ausstattung nicht so wirklich der Kracher sind wa? Viel Erfolg jedenfalls.


----------



## slayerrider (6. September 2011)

Gee42657 schrieb:


> Läuft doch auch bei Ebay... mit Glück bekommst du da max. 1.000 für den Hobel, da Farbe und Ausstattung nicht so wirklich der Kracher sind wa? Viel Erfolg jedenfalls.



DAS ist nicht meins, das habe ich für dich gesucht!!!


----------



## Gee42657 (6. September 2011)

Oh sorry ;-) Danke dir dafÃ¼r erst mal, aber ist ja mal echt total Steinzeit das GerÃ¤t :-D Wenn es dafÃ¼r Ã¼berhaupt 1000â¬ gibt^^


----------



## san_andreas (6. September 2011)

@Gee: Kann dir ein Foes RS 7 Rahmen anbieten in Größe L.


----------



## SVK1899 (6. September 2011)

Gee42657 schrieb:


> Oh sorry ;-) Danke dir dafÃ¼r erst mal, aber ist ja mal echt total Steinzeit das GerÃ¤t :-D Wenn es dafÃ¼r Ã¼berhaupt 1000â¬ gibt^^





aber aus dem rahmen lÃ¤sst sich doch was machen! ich gebs zu, die farbe ist nicht so dolle, aber sonst ist das teil auf dem aktuellsten stand!
hat schon die neuen wippen und der DW-Link ist auch schon geschraubt! Neuer kann ein sunday nicht sein!

mit nem biÃchen beize und ein paar anderen teilen haste ein super rad! aber wenns dir zuviel arbeit ist, kauf dir das FOES RS7 von san andreas!
da kannste nix falsch machen, funktioniert genial und sieht dazu noch gut aus. ich sprech aus erfahrung !


----------



## Gee42657 (6. September 2011)

Das FOES sieht sehr kurz aus oder? Ich bin 2m groß, that´s the shit. Wird bestimmt auch finanziell mein Limit sprengen, so was ich da alles an Parts sehe ;-( Klärt mich mal auf.


----------



## fabs8 (6. September 2011)

Schreib San_Andreas einfach an... Er ist selbst fast 2m groß und das RS7 von Ihm ist so gut wie neu! Hammer Maschine!!! Fragen kostet ja nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. September 2011)

Yeah, ich bin ein Hüne !

@Gee: kriegst gleich PN !


----------



## Gee42657 (6. September 2011)

Ja San_Andres, dann mal ne PN bitte ;-)


----------



## JackSkull (23. September 2011)

so bin mir seid langem auch mal wieder ein sunday am zusammen bauen befindet sich gerade in der startphase mal schauen was draus wird


----------



## fabs8 (23. September 2011)




----------



## JackSkull (24. September 2011)

ich brauch mal eure hilfe und zwar hab ich noch einen satz mavic deemax 2010 in silber hier rumliegen bin mir aber am überlegen ob ich mir die ultimate nehmen soll, was für eine farbe würdet ihr besser auf dem rahmen finden silber oder gelbe felgen?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (24. September 2011)

ist der Rahmen Schwarz oder Lila? kann man schlecht erkenne auf dem Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackSkull (25. September 2011)

dunkel lila metallic


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. September 2011)

Gelb


----------



## gabs (25. September 2011)

boah gelb wär schon zu krass für meinen geschmack. ich würd den rest eher gleichmäßig/unauffällig wählen. viel schwarz? oder eben auch slber.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. September 2011)

Silber wäre aber auch nix genau so wie Gelbe hast recht 
am besten dann Weiße felgen Weiße KeFü, Schwarze Kurbel Weiße Pedale etc. da auch Weiße Gabel den rest einfach Schwarz mM 
ist halt alles wie immer Geschmackssache


----------



## gabs (25. September 2011)

ich würd sagen wenn  zwischen weiß und schwarz bist.... mit schwarz bist nie falsch


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. September 2011)

ich gebe nach  hast gewonnen


----------



## gabs (25. September 2011)




----------



## JackSkull (25. September 2011)

hab gestern die silbernen laufräder mal drangehalten ich glaub das kommt ganz gut gelb is zu extrem hab ich gesehen da das gelb ja schon sehr grell wirkt


----------



## Stoegl (26. September 2011)

Heute war der Postbote da...


----------



## Dennis K (26. September 2011)

Schick! 

Wie solls aufgebaut werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoegl (26. September 2011)

Danke!
Aufbau wird wohl nix besonderes - kann halt nur das reinstecken, was mein kleiner studenten-geldbeutel hergibt.
sram x.7 antrieb (shifter, schaltwerk, umwerfer, kurbel)
RockShox Sektor RL SoloAir
LRS & Bremsen was halt rumliegt
Funn Fatboy Lenker
NukeProof Elektron Pedale (bin gespannt wie sich das Nylon schlägt)
usw...
bin schon sehr gespannt, wie viel das Rad am ende wiegt..


----------



## gabs (26. September 2011)

die pedale sind geil! aber kauf dir längere schraufen (M3) für pins und säg sie dir auf 5-7mm zurecht    sonst eh ein super bike?  hätte ich geld (auch student) würde ich mir kaum mehr aufs rad packen als xt. aber nix anderes als shimano


----------



## Gee42657 (26. September 2011)

Hat jmd. noch Lager für ein Sunday aus der letzten Serie? Oder ne Adresse, wo ich diese günstig bekomme? Oder Lagerbezeichnungen und Größen der Lager, um sie im normalen Lagerfachmarkt zu kaufen? 

Wäre über jede Rückinfo dankbar ;-) By the way, muss man eigentlich zwangsläufig auch die Bolzen und Schrauben wechseln oder reicht es generell, wenn man die Lager wechselt?? Cheers....


----------



## lol^^ (26. September 2011)

Bolzen müssen manchmal auf weg! Sonst gibts Spiel im Hinterbau.

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product_list/209

da wird dir geholfen


----------



## Marder (26. September 2011)

Gee42657 schrieb:


> Hat jmd. noch Lager für ein Sunday aus der letzten Serie? Oder ne Adresse, wo ich diese günstig bekomme? Oder Lagerbezeichnungen und Größen der Lager, um sie im normalen Lagerfachmarkt zu kaufen?
> 
> Wäre über jede Rückinfo dankbar ;-) By the way, muss man eigentlich zwangsläufig auch die Bolzen und Schrauben wechseln oder reicht es generell, wenn man die Lager wechselt?? Cheers....



kannste auch alles von mir haben: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/409033/cat/500


----------



## Gee42657 (26. September 2011)

Die Preise für die Lager sind doch ein Abzug, bekommt man doch mit Sicherheit im Lagerfachhandel für die Hälfte oder??? Bräuchte nur ne Bezeichnung, wobei wenn man damit in den Laden geht, werden die Mitarbeiter bestimmt wissen, um welche Lager es sich handelt. Was meint ihr dazu? Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es jetzt irgendwelche mega Sonderlager sind ;-)


----------



## lol^^ (26. September 2011)

Wenn du ein Sunday ab 2007 hast, dann wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben. Die Lager der Älteren müsste es im Fachhandel geben. Musst halt mal ausbauen und sie einem Händler zeigen.


----------



## Marder (26. September 2011)

Gee42657 schrieb:


> Die Preise für die Lager sind doch ein Abzug, bekommt man doch mit Sicherheit im Lagerfachhandel für die Hälfte oder??? Bräuchte nur ne Bezeichnung, wobei wenn man damit in den Laden geht, werden die Mitarbeiter bestimmt wissen, um welche Lager es sich handelt. Was meint ihr dazu? Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es jetzt irgendwelche mega Sonderlager sind ;-)



genau DIE mit der breiteren innenlagerschale gibt es nur von enduro - da hast du keine chance, außer du stellst dich selber an die drehbank und baust dir adapter für din-lager


----------



## Gee42657 (26. September 2011)

Drehbank steht im Keller, sollte machbar sein! Vielleicht gehe ich dann damit in Serie ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoegl (26. September 2011)

Gee42657 schrieb:


> Drehbank steht im Keller, sollte machbar sein! Vielleicht gehe ich dann damit in Serie ;-)


Ich nehm welche!
Einige Lager im Sunday kriegst du auch im Lagershop. Sicher bin ich mir bei denen zwischen oberer Wippe und Rahmen und oberer Wippe und Hinterbau. Die Lager am DW-Link sind glaube ich alle diese sündhaft teurern Enduro Bearings-Lager. 
Am klügsten ist es, einfach mal die Lagerabdeckungen abzunehmen (einfach die Schrauben von den Bolzen abschrauben) und auf die Lager draufzuschauen - da steht die Bezeichnung direkt drauf. Einfach nur anständig draufleuchten. Ich würd dir die Bezeichnungen ja gleich hier posten, aber ich hab die leider nicht mehr...


----------



## Gee42657 (27. September 2011)

@ Stoegl: deine Idee mit dem Draufleuchten und Bezeichnungen der Lager posten, finde ich sehr sehr gut ;-)

Wäre jemand so freundlich?? 

Bei mir steht ein Sunday- Kauf bevor, also bitte nicht denken, dass ich nur zu faul sei. Muss den Hinterbau komplett neu lagern und bemühe mich daher nun schon mal die Ersatzteile günstig zu sichten.


----------



## JackSkull (2. Oktober 2011)

ich hab mir die bolzen selber an der dreh und fräsmaschine gefertigt cnc machts möglich und es war nur halb so teuer als wenn mans in england oder gott weiss wo bestellt, lager is halt etwas kombliziert da die einen absatz haben (lager am link zwischen hauptrahmen und hinterbau) aber auch da hab ich lager bei skf bestellt und mir sozusagen ausgleichringe gedreht, lagerung is bombe und ich weiss das es gutes deutsches material ist und nicht so ein taiwan...ka schrott ist


----------



## ne0_ (2. Oktober 2011)

Selfmade ! da weis man wenigstens was man hat.

ich geb dir dann mal Bescheid falls ich was neues brauch


----------



## JackSkull (2. Oktober 2011)

vorallem is es billiger als den scheiss als zubehör zu kaufen die enduro bearings sind in meinen augen billig dinger und dazu noch arsch teuer... muss nicht sein für das geld bekommt man einfach quallitäts lager von fag oder skf und wenn mans ganz hart haben möchte keramiklager


----------



## beachowsky (5. Oktober 2011)

die besagten lager heissen: enduro 6902LLBMAX-E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (5. Oktober 2011)

ich würd mal sagen skf reicht keiner das wasser, egal was man auch verlangt =)


----------



## beachowsky (5. Oktober 2011)

ich habe bei mir unten "normale" skf lager drin und distanzringe anstatt der enduro lager. kosten einen bruchteil und halten auch genauso schlecht


----------



## HC-Maxi (6. Oktober 2011)

Welche Abmessungen müssen die Distanzringe denn haben?


----------



## JackSkull (8. Oktober 2011)

ich hab meine distanzringe auf 3mm gedreht und der sitz is perfekt, es lohnt sich und es is echt um einiges günster als sich die beschissenen enduro lager zu kaufen die teile sind wirklich schrott und teuer noch dazu kauf dir skf oder fag lager dann hast was anständiges und dreh dir oben wie unten distanzringe  (SKF Lager 6902 RS2)


----------



## ojs (22. Oktober 2011)

Falls jemand ein top gepflegtes Sunday sucht - meins geht jetzt über die Theke:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/428055/cat/all


----------



## der freed (22. Oktober 2011)

da mach ich mit:


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/423215/cat/500


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (22. Oktober 2011)

gibt grad viele Sundays zu kaufen im Bikemakt 
hätt ich das klein Geld dazu würd ich dem @freed seins kaufen


----------



## der freed (22. Oktober 2011)

preis ist selbstverständlich verhandelbar


----------



## Marius94 (28. Oktober 2011)

hi, mitlerweile siehts so nach meinen vorstellungen aus, sollen nur noch neue pedale und ne 165er kurbel her.


----------



## Marius94 (28. Oktober 2011)

wie kriegt man seine bilder eigentlich größer und direkt in seinen post rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (28. Oktober 2011)

im album rechts nebem foto auf "einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" klicken und den angezeigten CODE verwenden!
ich bin mal so frei!


----------



## maze665 (4. November 2011)

hallo.
bin jetzt auch stolzer ironhorse besitzer! 
heute geholt das gute ding ... 
paar änderungen sind schon vorgenommen:
chromag lenker
sdg sattel & stütze
renthal kettenblatt
...
angedacht ist noch eine neue feder für den vivid und eine boxxer in schwarz!

bin absolut begeistert!


----------



## FR-Jonny (5. November 2011)

yeah! mit boxxer dann nochmal besser!


----------



## blutbuche (6. November 2011)

...bei 30.0 stütze , was braucht man dan für ´ne klemme ? danke !

p.s. fährt hier irgendjemand ein warrior ??? (zwecks erfahrungsaustausch u. teilezusammenstellung ..)


----------



## Marder (6. November 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...bei 30.0 stütze , was braucht man dan für ´ne klemme ? danke !
> 
> p.s. fährt hier irgendjemand ein warrior ??? (zwecks erfahrungsaustausch u. teilezusammenstellung ..)




am sunday ist es bei 30,0 ne 34,9er klemme - ist halt nen bisschen dickwandiger, als bei anderen rädern


----------



## blutbuche (6. November 2011)

..danke !


----------



## Tribal84 (7. November 2011)

genau diese frage wollte ich eben stellen  super danke !!


----------



## fiddel (8. November 2011)

moin mädels bin immernoch auf der suche nach nem sunday hab nun auch das kleingeld zusammen!
nur wie schauts aus mit der größe ich bin 1.76m habe an ein L gedacht. ich weiß hier gibts irgendwelche formeln usw aber da steig ich nicht durch!
erfahrung bitte!


----------



## fabs8 (8. November 2011)

1.76 = M

Würd Dir da kein L empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (8. November 2011)

auf keinen fall ein L... hatte mit 183 ein L und war schon sehr groß.... (bin damals vom hardtail gekommen) heute würd es mir vil sogar passen. aber unter 180.... meiner meinung nach auf jeden fall ein M


----------



## HC-Maxi (8. November 2011)

Ich bin 184 und fahr n M...  Ist super.
Ist halt immer auch ne Frage, wie du dein Rad gerne hast. Ich habs gerne verspielt.


----------



## JackSkull (8. November 2011)

bin auch 1,76m gorß/klein fahre auch ein M und das passt hervorragend würd dir auch ein M empfehlen


----------



## gabs (8. November 2011)

1,76 ist doch die perfkte M größe


----------



## SVK1899 (8. November 2011)

so, jetzt geb ich noch mein senf dazu! ich bin 1,80m und fuhr "M"!
mit "L" wirste nicht glücklich.... glaub uns !


----------



## fiddel (8. November 2011)

aaaaabgemacht danke danke dann werd ich mich nach nem M umschauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seelenfrieden (10. November 2011)

würd das nicht unterschreiben. bin mit 180 L gefahren. M war mir zu Kurz. Hab auch einen zu verkaufen... *hust*


----------



## misfits79 (10. November 2011)

ich hätt zufällig eines in M zu verkaufen (hust). M passt dir sicherlich besser ;-)


----------



## fabs8 (10. November 2011)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


> würd das nicht unterschreiben. bin mit 180 L gefahren. M war mir zu Kurz. Hab auch einen zu verkaufen... *hust*



da musst aber ganz schöne Affenarme haben  

mit seiner Größe ganz klar M


----------



## blutbuche (10. November 2011)

...kurze zwischenfrage : hab ein warrior gekauft - in das soll ein dhx air 4.0 . buchsen sollen angebl. 8 x 23  sein . dieses maß kann ich aber nirgends finden  !!!! hab alles von bikecomponents bis ...  durch .... jemand nen tip !!?? DANKE ! greez , k.


----------



## Probiker (11. November 2011)

Ich habe jetzt nach ewigem Suchen aufgegeben und stelle einfach mal die Frage und entschuldige mich schonmal falls ich den passenden Beitrag übersehen/überlesen haben sollte...

Welche Dämpferbuchsen brauch ich für mein 09er Sunday wenn ich nen Vivid R2C verbauen möchte? Habe da was mit 30,0mmx10mm gefunden, bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher und frag lieber bevor ich 2x bestelle...

Bilder von meinem Sunday folgen sobald es fertig gestellt ist! Habe den Rahmen heute aus der Verpackung befreit! Danke an timbowjoketown...das Sunday sieht echt hammer aus! Von ihm hab ich den Rahmen erworben...

Gruß Max

okay hat sich erledigt...bin doch noch über den Beitrag gestolpert...ist 30x10


----------



## JackSkull (12. November 2011)

hey ja bei einem 09 frame sind es 30er buchsen ich suche das buchsenmaß für einen 06 rahmen weiss da jemand wie das buchsenmaß ist is das 23x8mm oben und unten?


----------



## Probiker (12. November 2011)

JackSkull schrieb:


> hey ja bei einem 09 frame sind es 30er buchsen ich suche das buchsenmaß für einen 06 rahmen weiss da jemand wie das buchsenmaß ist is das 23x8mm oben und unten?



für welchen Dämpfer? Da gibt es doch auch unterschiede je nachdem welchen du verbauen magst...bin da jetzt aber nicht so sicher...korregiert mich falls nötig!

"As far as I know there is no Iron Horse part number for the 2005 shock reducers because these parts are sourced from Progressive Suspension. The 8mm reducers should have an 8.00mm hole. They are 23mm wide in 05 and 06. That's what I can lend."

Das hab ich auf http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/f19/official-iron-horse-sunday-dw-link-tech-tuning-section-168138/ gefunden. Demnach sollte es bei dir 23x8mm sein...

Gruß Max


----------



## JackSkull (12. November 2011)

okay dann könnte es ja passen is vür nen vivid r2c dämpfer das problem was ich habe is das ich unten eine 23mm buchse drin habe aber fast 3 mm luft habe versuch es nun mal mit einer 26mm buchse ansonsten dreh ich mir eine selber, besten dank


----------



## maze665 (13. November 2011)

felgenaufkleber entfernt! 600er feder ist unterwegs! absolut genial das gefährt!
bin auch sehr positiv überrascht von der totem!


----------



## JackSkull (13. November 2011)

in ein sunday gehört ne doppelbrückengabel  sieht aber schick aus das teil 600feder is ja ein hartes stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2011)

Absolut schönes Sunday !


----------



## Yannic_M (13. November 2011)

So bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Sundays & habe einige Fragen.

Habe im mom ein 5th element Dämpfer drin, der aber total kaputt ist und raus muss.

Welche Dämpfer kann ich alle mit dem Standart link fahren ? Beim Rc4 brauche ich glaube den Bos link oder ? Habe gelesen das man da auch ein wenig weg feilen kann.

Danke shocnmal für die antworten


----------



## maze665 (13. November 2011)

naja die 600er feder dürfte ich fast brauchen bei 110kg samt ausrüstung!


----------



## JackSkull (13. November 2011)

@maze: ja da geb ich dir recht passt die 600 feder denn auch rein? ich fahr in meinem sunday eine 300 k9 titanfeder und die is zu der serienfeder recht dick
.....
wieso stehen alle so auf diesen scheiss rc4 dämpfer, kauft euch einen vivid rc2 is billiger und genauso gut


----------



## Yannic_M (13. November 2011)

Bleibt immer noch die Frage mit dem Dämpfer.
Welche kann ich mit dem standart dw link fahren ?
Kann ich was weg feilen oder geht da stabilität verloren ?


----------



## SVK1899 (13. November 2011)

eigentlich kannste feilen wie ein wilder und das hält! das ist mein alter DW-Link...
ich hab den mittleren steg und an der seite was weggefeilt, damit nen vivid passt! 2 jahre ohne probleme gefahren, bis ich dann auf nen S*toy mit BOS link umgesattelt hab.


----------



## Yannic_M (13. November 2011)

haste den noch ? evtl auch abzugeben ? 

womit haste das denn gemacht ? säge ?


----------



## maze665 (13. November 2011)

@jackskull
die feder is noch unterwegs. mal sehen wann sie ankommt ... dann wird sich auch weisen ob sie reinpasst! 
weiss vl jemand wo man eine 600er ti feder herbekommt für den vivid?


----------



## SVK1899 (13. November 2011)

Yannic_M schrieb:


> haste den noch ? evtl auch abzugeben ?
> 
> womit haste das denn gemacht ? säge ?





nee keine säge, das einzige was du brauchst ist ne feile und viel geduld !
du hast ne pn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Probiker (13. November 2011)

JackSkull schrieb:


> @maze: ja da geb ich dir recht passt die 600 feder denn auch rein? ich fahr in meinem sunday eine 300 k9 titanfeder und die is zu der serienfeder recht dick
> .....
> wieso stehen alle so auf diesen scheiss rc4 dämpfer, kauft euch einen vivid rc2 is billiger und genauso gut



laut aussage von einigen meiner kumpels is der Vivid R2C sogar um längen besser als nen RC4...


----------



## SVK1899 (13. November 2011)

@maze665

probiers doch mal beim bernhard von www.everyday26.de

der hat die K9 federn www.everyday26.de/40.0.html die müssten auf den vivid passen!


----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2011)

@maze: das ist der User "haha".


----------



## Probiker (13. November 2011)

SVK1899 schrieb:


> @maze665
> 
> probiers doch mal beim bernhard von www.everyday26.de
> 
> der hat die K9 federn www.everyday26.de/40.0.html die müssten auf den vivid passen!



sorry für das offtopic...aber der k9ine dh rahmen ist ja mal zucker...hat jemand mit dem erfahrung oder kennt wen der einen fährt?


----------



## ne0_ (13. November 2011)

Klar säge 

Oder willst du 5std feilen anstatt 2min zu sägen und 10min feilen?

Meiner wurde sogar mehr zugerichtet für ein RC4 und hält top !


----------



## fabs8 (14. November 2011)

maze665 schrieb:


> @jackskull
> die feder is noch unterwegs. mal sehen wann sie ankommt ... dann wird sich auch weisen ob sie reinpasst!
> weiss vl jemand wo man eine 600er ti feder herbekommt für den vivid?



600ter Feder wird nicht passen! Hast schon mal den Platz für die feder ausgemessen? Hab selbst große Probleme mit ner 450 Feder... Hab noch keine gefunden die passt!!! Da ich nun eh neu Pulvern werde versuch ich etwas zu feilen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (14. November 2011)

@fabs8: doch kein Pivot ?


----------



## fabs8 (14. November 2011)

Keine Lust 4000,- fürn Rahmen abzulegen... ich mach erst mal das Sunday wieder richtig schick und schau mal was Anfang des kommenden Jahres passiert


----------



## san_andreas (14. November 2011)

Kann ich verstehen. Den Rahmen eloxieren wäre lässig. Bei Eloxal München gibts da einige Optionen.


----------



## fabs8 (14. November 2011)

Hab schon nen Plan  Aber Merci....


----------



## blutbuche (14. November 2011)

@yannic : schick !!! :daumen!
.... finde "normale" gabeln im sunday schöner , als dbg ..


----------



## JackSkull (14. November 2011)

@maze ja von k9 bekommst aufjedenfall ne ti feder hab mir auch eine bestellt allerdings nur ne 300er race feder die reicht vollkommen aus brauchst keine ti feder kaufen die is zu teuer  und außerdem sind die k9 federn von eibach die wissen also was sie tun  viel spass 
.....

@yannick
ich hab meinen dw link an der fräse aufgefräst klappte hervorragend und stabilität is nach wie vor noch da also da brauchst dir keine sorgen machen


----------



## Yannic_M (14. November 2011)

Leider habe ich keinen kontakt zu jmd der ne fräse besitzt... Kann man da evtl was machen ?


----------



## JackSkull (14. November 2011)

googlen  kann man da wird ja wohl ne anständige schlosserrei bei dir in der umgebung geben geht schnell und sieht nebenbei noch sauber aus als wenn du da was mit der säge und feile rumrotzt  ich würds dir ja machen hab aber in mom keine zeit dafür


----------



## Yannic_M (14. November 2011)

jau, erstmal nen rc4 reinhaun und gucken wo was weg muss 

btw, kann jmd was mit nem kaputten 5th element anfangen ? Zugstufenschraube fehlt.


----------



## maze665 (14. November 2011)

fabs8 schrieb:


> 600ter Feder wird nicht passen! Hast schon mal den Platz für die feder ausgemessen? Hab selbst große Probleme mit ner 450 Feder... Hab noch keine gefunden die passt!!! Da ich nun eh neu Pulvern werde versuch ich etwas zu feilen....



also so wie es jetzt derzeit aussieht ist jetzt schon fast kein platz mehr bei der verbauten 450er feder!
ist denn die 600er feder dicker?? sorry hatte noch nie zu tun mit federn bei einem dämpfer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (15. November 2011)

Die 600ter ist auf jeden fall dicker! Kannst eigentlich gleich wieder zurück schicken  Sorry....
ich wollt mir die K9 Feder in 450 holen und selbst die hat bei mir nicht gepasst  
Ich werde den Rahmen nun etwas anfeilen.... mal sehen ob alles glatt geht.
Die alten Progressive Federn waren recht schmal.... evtl. findest da was, wobei ich Dir auf keinen fall zu einer 600er raten würde. Max. 500ter


----------



## haha (15. November 2011)

Beim Vivid brauchst du halt eine Feder mit 38mm ID, da würde ne Progressive nicht gehen. Echt schade dass an diesen sonst schönen Kisten da so wenig Platz ist. 
Fabs, wir machen Dremel-Party demnächst, dann wird das passend gemacht !


----------



## fabs8 (15. November 2011)

haha schrieb:


> Fabs, wir machen Dremel-Party demnächst, dann wird das passend gemacht !



Ich stell schon mal das Bier kalt


----------



## blutbuche (15. November 2011)

s.o.s. !!!


  lt. vorbesitzer sollten die buchsen meines warrior rahmens  oben , wie unten 23X 8 haben . tun sie aber nicht .
ich hab leider nur eine normale schieblehre - keine elektronische . wie kann ich das GENAUE maß, was ich brauche , ermitteln ????
vielen dank für eure hilfe, bb


----------



## JackSkull (15. November 2011)

wenn du einen anständigen messschieber besitzt geht das auch ohne digitalanzeige er hat ja schließlich eine zentelskala voraussetzung er ist genullt damit geht das wunderbar wenn man mit umgehen kann  die buchsen sind ja auch nur bis zum zentel bereich angegeben ansonten digitalmessschieber


----------



## Yannic_M (15. November 2011)

Da die Frage mit dem Link jetzt geklärt ist ..

Welcher Dämpfer verhällt sich im Sunday denn am besten und welcher passt besser auch wegen titanfeder etc ..

Vivid R2c oder Rc4 ?
Mal ganz abgesehn vom Preis ..


----------



## SVK1899 (15. November 2011)

Für mich, ganz klar der BOS S*toy ! 
Ich bin das Teil mit ner 600er NukeProof Titanfeder ohne Probleme gefahren. Der BOS machte aus meinem Sunday, nach nem Fox DHX 5.0 und nem Vivid, ein neues Rad!


----------



## Yannic_M (15. November 2011)

der kostet natürlich auch


----------



## Stoegl (15. November 2011)

Also ich bin DHX5.0 und Vivid (Tune A) gefahren bisher.
Der DHX ist brutal durchgesackt. Teilweise ist er mir beim Anliegerfahren durchgeschlagen - war kein Spaß.
Der Vivid find ich super - ich fahr ihn mit relativ viel Druckstufe (ich glaub 4 oder 5/7 Klicks) und der Dämpfer ist dadurch nicht unsensibel, nimmt für mich genug Schläge weg, und ich kann angenehm von Wurzeln und Kanten abziehen. Die zwei Zugstugen sind auch sehr angenehm, easy einzustellen und viel Traktion 
Mich würde vor allem interessieren, wie der X-Fusion Vector (fand ich im Sunn Radical ganz gut) und der BOS S**toy funktionieren. Erfahrungen anyone? Würde mich freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannic_M (15. November 2011)

Beim vivid aber auf jedenall tune A oder ?


----------



## Probiker (15. November 2011)

irgendein rechner im internet hatte glaub ich auch b ausgespuckt. kommt das aber nicht eh auf das eigene empfinden an?


----------



## Stoegl (15. November 2011)

203/76=2,67
dh eigentlich ist man im bereich für Tune B.
Soweit ich weiß, ist ja das Sunday so ausgelegt, dass man damit nur sehr wenig Dämpfung braucht. Für mich funktioniert es so auf jeden Fall sehr gut. Hab kein Problem mit Unterdämpfung. Wenn mir jemand nen Tune B-Shimstack schickt, kann ich natürlich gerne mal nen direkten Vergleich machen, sobald ich wieder fit bin - also so ab Februar/März


----------



## SVK1899 (15. November 2011)

@Stoegl
hatte mit dem DHX 5.0 genau das gleiche Problem.
Ich finde, der Vivid kommt dem S*toy im Sunday am nächsten. Der BOS schluckt alles, ist dabei trotzdem noch super sensibel und ich hatte das Gefühl, ich konnte schlampiger fahren und mein Bike verzeihts mir.
Obwohl der Dämpfer ja von BOS auf Bike und Fahrer abgestimmt ist hab ich trotzdem die Druckstufe ein bißchen erhöht und dann statt meiner 600er ne 450er Feder gefahren. Fand ich angenehmer..........


----------



## JackSkull (16. November 2011)

der bos das is ein wahnsinnig geiler dämpfer ich fahre aber auch "nur" einen vivid tune a mit k9 race feder und der funktioniert auch einfandfrei, kann mich nicht beklagen


----------



## KAMPFKOLOSS_ (16. November 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Probiker (16. November 2011)

@ Kampfkoloss...schaut gut aus...wie macht sich denn die Saint? Ich schwanke immernoch zwischen Hammerschmidt und ner normalen Kurbel...wie siehts aus mit Bodenfreiheit bei ruppigen Fahrten?

Gruß Max


----------



## KAMPFKOLOSS_ (16. November 2011)

is gut.. hammerschidt würde ich nicht ans sunday machen. klar gibts ab und zu aufsetzer, aber so ist das nunmal


----------



## Probiker (16. November 2011)

naja kann mich bei dem Angebot an Kurbeln einfach nicht entscheiden! das Design der Saint überzeugt mich noch nicht 100%ig...


----------



## fabs8 (17. November 2011)

Saint! was steiferesfällt mir grad nicht ein..... 165 länge und ab dafür 
Hammerschmidt auf keinen fall! Ist ja kein Enduro!


----------



## maze665 (17. November 2011)

@kampfkoloss

sehr gut dein sunday. welchen dämpfer/feder fahrst du da?


----------



## JackSkull (17. November 2011)

ich tippe mal auf nukeproof


----------



## KAMPFKOLOSS_ (17. November 2011)

richtig  in nem dhx 5


----------



## maze665 (17. November 2011)

danke für die info?
ich kann unter umständen an billige, silberne mavic deemax kommen.
kannmir jemand sagen welches mass ich brauche beim sunday hinten?
150mm?


----------



## rallleb (17. November 2011)

jep 150.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## blutbuche (18. November 2011)

..wie krieg´ich raus , was für nen steuersatz ich brauche ? es  stand  in der verkaufsanzeige , die is aber nicht mehr abrufbar ... danke .. greez . k.  ach ja - für den warrior rahmen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SVK1899 (18. November 2011)

schau mal hier:

www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2005&Brand=Iron+Horse&Model=Warrior+Elite&Type=bike


----------



## JackSkull (18. November 2011)

du hast ein 1,5" steuerrohr und bei ner dc dann 1 1/8" innen und außen eben 1,5"


----------



## blutbuche (18. November 2011)

..habs gefunden - danke - also semi - integriert . greez , k.


----------



## JackSkull (19. November 2011)

genau


----------



## Probiker (21. November 2011)

So da sich bei mir nun langsam die letzten Anschaffungen ankündigen ist nochmal eure Meinung gefragt!

Bei der Kurbel tendiere ich zur aktuellen E13 by The Hive in 165mm, nachdem ich mir der Idee einer Hammerschmidt nun abgewandt habe.

Bei der Kettenführung kann ich mich nicht so recht zwischen ner MRP G2 Sl und der E13 LG1+ entscheiden...Was meint ihr? Oder ganz andere Vorschläge?

Was für Laufräder bzw. Felgen empfehlt ihr? Bin mal Spank Stiffy 40 gefahren und fand die Klasse! Bei Naben kommt es drauf an was das Budget sagt! Hab da schon so Vorstellungen aber ob die realisierbar sind weiss ich im Moment noch nicht...

Gruß


Nebenbei. Ich habe, nachdem Bikemailorder ziemlich flott die Buchsen für meinen Vivid geliefert hat den Dämpfer verbaut und habe ihn sogar mit der 500er Feder problemlos in den Rahmen gekriegt! Scheint auch nichts zu schleifen...genaueres werde ich berichten wenn der Hobel steht...


----------



## Mürre (22. November 2011)

ich würde LG1+ wählen, Felgen fahre ich Sun MTX 31


----------



## JackSkull (22. November 2011)

bin auch die e13 LG1+ (mit der bin ich sehr zufrieden gewesen) gefahren fahr nun eine Gamut, felgen Mavic ex721 oder bei UST ex823 fahre nun aber auch den Ultimate LRS


----------



## SundayR1D3R (22. November 2011)




----------



## rallleb (22. November 2011)

LEGGA
habe mir letzte Woche auch ein Sunday erworben, Top in Schuß und wenig Laufleistung.
Wird mein Winterprojekt
Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannic_M (24. November 2011)

wen jemand mal neue lager braucht ..

Hab mir mal bei http://www.dswaelzlager.de nen Satz fürs Sunday bestellt.

KOmmt man ziemlich günstig bei weg mit den Industrielagern.

hier die Liste:


4 x Rillenkugellager 61902-2RS
Lieferzeit: 3-4 Tage
 61902-2RS
 0.88 EUR 3.52 EUR 
2 x Rillenkugellager 61903-2RS - Codex
Lieferzeit: Vorrat
 61903-2RS
 0.88 EUR 1.76 EUR 
2 x Rillenkugellager 608-2RS
Lieferzeit: 3-4 Tage
 608-2RS
 0.86 EUR 1.72 EUR 

Preis: 7


oder kann mich jmd berichtigen ? sind das evtl doch falsche Lager ? Laut Explosions Zeichnung sind es diese.


----------



## der freed (24. November 2011)

was für ein baujahr hast du den?! betreff verlängerter innenring!


----------



## Marder (24. November 2011)

Yannic_M schrieb:


> wen jemand mal neue lager braucht ..
> 
> Hab mir mal bei http://www.dswaelzlager.de nen Satz fürs Sunday bestellt.
> 
> ...





einmal die breiteren inneren lagerringe (die brauchst du ab baujahr 2007 und gibts so nur von enduro)
und zum zweiten ist 61902 auch was anderes als 6902


----------



## PeterAnus (24. November 2011)

Marder schrieb:


> und zum zweiten ist 61902 auch was anderes als 6902



Nein das sind die gleichen.. 6902 ist nur sone China-Bezeichnung.


----------



## der freed (24. November 2011)

dann darf man gespannt sein ob irgendwas passt wenn er sie bekommt


----------



## Yannic_M (24. November 2011)

Müssten wirklich die gleichen sein  wenns passt auf jedenfall ne günstige alternative !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (24. November 2011)

Yannic_M schrieb:


> Müssten wirklich die gleichen sein  wenns passt auf jedenfall ne günstige alternative !




da bleiben noch immer die breiteren inneren lagerschalen

und die gibts nur von enduro


----------



## Mürre (24. November 2011)

Ohne die 4 Lager mit breiterem Innenring wird das wohl nix


----------



## Yannic_M (24. November 2011)

Und die Sollen was bewirken ? ich hab da nen spacer evtl gleicht der dies aus, wenn das das ist was du meinst. hab aber auch nen 06er rahmen.


----------



## Dennis K (24. November 2011)

bei meinem 2007er Sunday WC waren damals Lager drin mit Spacern zwischen dem DW Link und den Lagern. Als ich dann letztes Jahr einen Satz Enduro Bearings eingesetzt habe waren bei den Enduros diese Lager mit breiteren Innenstegen dabei.
Was die Spacer dann überflüssig machte.

Ob man nun die Enduros hat, oder andere Lager ohne diesen Steg nimmt ist also wurst, solange man auch solche Spacer hat, oder sie eben selbst fertigen kann..


----------



## Stoegl (25. November 2011)

Dennis K schrieb:


> bei meinem 2007er Sunday WC waren damals Lager drin mit Spacern zwischen dem DW Link und den Lagern. Als ich dann letztes Jahr einen Satz Enduro Bearings eingesetzt habe waren bei den Enduros diese Lager mit breiteren Innenstegen dabei.
> Was die Spacer dann überflüssig machte.
> 
> Ob man nun die Enduros hat, oder andere Lager ohne diesen Steg nimmt ist also wurst, solange man auch solche Spacer hat, oder sie eben selbst fertigen kann..


Jetz hast du ja deine Spacer über, verkaufst du die evtl?


----------



## HC-Maxi (25. November 2011)

Wenn Ihr wollt, kann ich Spacer drehen lassen.
Ich zerlege mein Sunday die Tage mal komplett und lass mir dann von nem Freund Distanzringe aus nem ordentlichen Material machen. Hab eigentlich keinen Bock auf die sch*** Enduro-Lager... da vertraue ich doch eher auf SKF-Lager, die zumindest in unseren Härteöfen gehärtet werden. 

Wer will kann sich gerne per PN melden, dann lass ich mehrere drehen. Je mehr desto billiger werdens.

Cheers,
Max


----------



## derpedda (25. November 2011)

PeterAnus schrieb:


> Nein das sind die gleichen.. 6902 ist nur sone China-Bezeichnung.



nix China 

http://www.skf.com/skf/productcatal...indowName=null&perfid=146132&prodid=146132021


----------



## Yannic_M (25. November 2011)

Könnte mich für die distanzringe auch zum drehen anbieten  alles per pm dann.


----------



## Yannic_M (25. November 2011)

schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.skf.com/skf/productcatalogue/Forwarder?action=PPP&lang=de&imperial=false&windowName=null&perfid=146132&prodid=146132021[/url]



was soll uns das jetzt sagen ?


----------



## Stoegl (25. November 2011)

Yannic_M schrieb:


> was soll uns das jetzt sagen ?


Dass 6902 nicht nur ne Chinabezeichnung ist, da SKF (Amerik. Hersteller, der dann wsl auch amerik. Bezeichnungen benutzt) die selbe Bezeichnung verwendet 
Ich musste auch suchen, bis ich das gefunden hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (25. November 2011)

Also ich brauche die Distanzringe nicht mehr, die liegen bei mir jetzt nur rum.
Müssten 4 Stück sein, eben unten für den DW Link. 

Wenn sie jemand haben möchte, ich habe sie über.. ;-)


----------



## Stoegl (26. November 2011)

So, mal wieder ein Bild.
Meine ganze Bande. Sind ja 2/3 Ironhorses, das muss reichen. Das MK3 kriegt einen neuen Lagersatz und komplett neue Bolzen.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (26. November 2011)

Schönes Fuhrpark


----------



## JackSkull (27. November 2011)

hey leute, ich geb euch nen guten tipp hab mir auch diese woche distanzringe gedreht nehmt industriekunststoff das zeug ist hölle bissel fetten und ihr habt keine probleme mehr, hab es auch angewendet is wirklich klasse material und hab mir tolle skf lager gekauft gibt nix besseres als skf und fag aufem markt  viel spass beim drehen


----------



## blutbuche (1. Dezember 2011)

..so , teilesammlung wächst


----------



## SundayR1D3R (1. Dezember 2011)

mal nen paar neue passendere gabel sticker draufgeklatscht
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1023226


----------



## fatcrobat (1. Dezember 2011)

Top !! 
Sehr Schick


----------



## JackSkull (3. Dezember 2011)

so das is mein eisen-gefährt für die kommende saison, bremsen sind leider bei avid


----------



## Yannic_M (3. Dezember 2011)

JackSkull schrieb:


> hey leute, ich geb euch nen guten tipp hab mir auch diese woche distanzringe gedreht nehmt industriekunststoff das zeug ist hölle bissel fetten und ihr habt keine probleme mehr, hab es auch angewendet is wirklich klasse material und hab mir tolle skf lager gekauft gibt nix besseres als skf und fag aufem markt  viel spass beim drehen



Kannst du mir die maße geben ?

Bei mir wackelt nähmlich alles rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (3. Dezember 2011)

Ist ja fast nix neues, dass die Bremsen mehr bei Avid sind als am Rad benutzt werden. 
Genau deshalb habe ich auf Shimano gewechselt


----------



## JackSkull (4. Dezember 2011)

is das erste mal in 6 jahren das ich avid bremsen einschicken musste, is steh leider nicht auf shimano


----------



## HC-Maxi (4. Dezember 2011)

Yannic_M schrieb:


> Kannst du mir die maße geben ?
> 
> Bei mir wackelt nähmlich alles rum



Idm=15, Adm=ca.19, B=3
Alles in mm selstverständlich! Beim Idm je nach bolzen etwas übermaß, damit du ihn halbwegs raufbringst. Den rest macht das loctite ;-)


----------



## Tribal84 (5. Dezember 2011)

ich suche nen guten günstigen steuersatz fürs sunday .. 
also 1,5 auf 1 1/8..

danke


----------



## JackSkull (5. Dezember 2011)

was heisst bei dir günstig? fsa, acros ai25


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2011)

Gut ist ein RESET Wan.5 shorty.
Gut und günstiger ist ein HOPE Stepdown.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (5. Dezember 2011)

gÃ¼nstig heisst..unter 30â¬


----------



## Dennis K (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde mir das gut überlegen daran zu sparen. 
Ich persönlich hatte einen k9 Reducer Satz drin, der den Lenkwinkel um 2grad abgeflacht hat, ich würde ein sunday nie wieder mit Standard Lenkwinkel fahren wollen. Das macht vom Fahrgefühl her wirklich einiges aus. 

Fürs erste, wenn dir das aber zu viel ist, kannst du ruhig auf die Standard teile von fsa, z.b. Vertrauen.


----------



## Probiker (5. Dezember 2011)

Spar nicht am Steuersatz! Das ist n wichtiges Element am Bike! Spar da lieber vorerst am Schaltwerk, Trigger, Sattel oder sowas! Bei Kurbeln kann man auch erstmal auf was günstiges wie ne gebrauchte Shimano oder so zurückgreifen wenn die Kohle grad net so locker sitzt! Ich hab mir den Reset Wan.5 geholt...da spar ich lieber am Trigger oder ähnlichem...da hab ich im Mom z.B. nur nen X.7 Trigger für mein X.0 Schaltwerk...funktionieren tuts auch! Nen ordentlicher Steuersatz mit ordentlicher Einpresstiefe sorgt für Stabilität im/am Steuerrohr! Da sollte schon was ordentliches verbaut werden! Gibt Brauchbares von Zonenschein, Alutech, Reset, Chris King und Nukeproof. Die haben ne ordentliche Qualität und ne schön große Einpresstiefe!


----------



## fabs8 (5. Dezember 2011)

kann Dir auch nur den Reset WAN 5 shorty empfehlen


----------



## Yannic_M (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab im hinten teil des dw links massig spiel nach vorne und hinten, fühlt sich also so an als ob die dämpferbuchsen total hin wären, es ist aber ganz sicher der link 

helfen da neue spacer wodurch das mehr gequetscht wird ? weil neuer link+ bolzen ist ganzschön teuer ! :/


----------



## Dennis K (5. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht sinds auch nur die Lager?


----------



## KAMPFKOLOSS_ (5. Dezember 2011)

Der Bolzen hat im Link Spiel.. Da hilft nur einkleben mit Loctite Fügen/Welle/Nabe Kleber (Ich habe Loctite 648 genommen).


----------



## Yannic_M (5. Dezember 2011)

Dennis K schrieb:


> Vielleicht sinds auch nur die Lager?



Lager sind neu. seitenspiel habe ich keins das ist schon der bolzen im link. aber wenn ich da loctite benutze dann dreht sich doch nichts mehr oder ?


----------



## fabs8 (5. Dezember 2011)

JackSkull schrieb:


> so das is mein eisen-gefährt für die kommende saison, bremsen sind leider bei avid



gefällt mir gut 
Würd aber eher ne schwarze Gabel rein stecken....


----------



## Probiker (5. Dezember 2011)

Das sieht doch schick aus! Welche Farbe hat des? Sieht iwie rotbraun aus...vllt liegts aber nur am Foto?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. Dezember 2011)

....suche immer noch ne gerade 30er stütze ... 35 cm sollte sie haben . jemand noch was abzugeben ??? danke u. greez , k.


----------



## Dennis K (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab noch ne Sdg Stütze von meinem alten sunday in 30mm
Wenn du sie haben magst schreib mir ne pn. Die ist quasi noch wie neu!


----------



## Tribal84 (6. Dezember 2011)

ich muss dazu sagen, es ist das Rad meiner Freundin und naja ich hätte schon längst den Works Reducer mit 1,5 grad gekauft und verbaut 
ich werde für den Winter nun was günstiges verbauen und im Frühjahr für die Saison kommt dann der Works 

ne schicke 30er Sattelstütze, kann auch nur 20cm haben, bräuchte ich auch noch


----------



## Yannic_M (6. Dezember 2011)

So jetzt nocheinmal mit neuem vivid ! 

Nochmal zum Spiel im hinteren link .. Hat da jmd schonmal iwie was mit loctite oder ähnlichem gelöst ?
hab kein bock drauf das ich den bolzen da nie wieder raus bekomme


----------



## fabs8 (6. Dezember 2011)

schick.... flache Brücke wär noch was


----------



## Yannic_M (6. Dezember 2011)

mit flacher brücke und dem steuersatz hab ich nur noch 180 mm :/


----------



## HC-Maxi (6. Dezember 2011)

Brücke so lassen, dafür lieber nen -1,5° Steuersatz ;-)

Edit: Ich wollte noch sagen, dass das Rad sehr schön ist! Gefällt mir wirklich gut!


----------



## Yannic_M (6. Dezember 2011)

Danke .. Ich habs noch nicht so im mein herz geschlossen .. gekauft, dämpferbuchsen hatten spiel, neue drehen lassen, gemerkt das dämpfer kaputt ist, neuen gekauft, jetzt seh ich das der dw link spiel hat !!! hab jetzt mal wie in vielen foren beschrieben einfach ne ladung loctite in den link reingeballert und mal schauen was so geht ..


----------



## HC-Maxi (6. Dezember 2011)

Naja, n bisschen Spiel da hinten darf man nicht so ernst nehmen... was sich bewegt muss ja Luft haben ;-)

Spass bei Seite, ich mach bei meinem grad die Lager neu. bin schon gespannt ob alles schön tight wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannic_M (6. Dezember 2011)

hab ja gerade neue lager 

aber ist halt das problem das der bolzen die bohrung vom link durch drehen vergrößert hat ^^


----------



## Dennis K (6. Dezember 2011)

Also als ich neue Lager ins sunday gepackt habe dachte ich mir nur meine Fresse!
Wie geil der Hinterbau laufen kann xD


----------



## HC-Maxi (6. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal meins: 






edit

work in progress...


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2011)

Nice ! Bitte komplett schwarz mit schwarzen Decals aufbauen.


----------



## HC-Maxi (6. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm... hab lange überlegt wegen schwarz, aber ich glaube, dass es ohne jeglicher Beschichtung bleibt! Allerdings glaube ich, dass ich dann die silberne Fox umlackieren muss. Was meint ihr?


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe ja gemeint, den Rahmen wie oben plus schwarze Teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (6. Dezember 2011)

Schwarze Gabel wenn


----------



## HC-Maxi (7. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ich glaub auch, dass die Gabel schwarz wird...

bekommt man die Decals der Fox irgendwo her?


----------



## san_andreas (7. Dezember 2011)

Na klar, am teuersten bei Toxoholics, sonst beim User "schneidwerk" hier im Forum.

Hier sind Beispiel von ihm: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/215964


----------



## HC-Maxi (7. Dezember 2011)

thx!! =)


----------



## rallleb (7. Dezember 2011)

Habe am Wochenende mein 40er Casting auch von weiß auf schwarz matt umlackiert, Freitag bei Toxo die Decals bestellt, gestern angekommen.
Ergebnis in meinem Album
Und es sind die original Sticker aus dem dicken Vinyl das ganze Set für 25.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Tribal84 (7. Dezember 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rallleb (7. Dezember 2011)

kenn ich, hab's schon seit ner guten Woche auf'm Desktop


----------



## Tribal84 (7. Dezember 2011)

mittlerweile auch ne 250x3,25er feder drin, neue spacer an der gabel und nen neues 
schaltwerk (wieder x.9 short cage) der schlauch wurde durch schwarzen PUR Schlauch ersetzt,..sieht deutlich besser aus.. reifen wurden auf highroller und minion 2,5 1ply getauscht  

wer schwarzen schlauch brauch hab hier viel zu viel gekauft.. gegen versandgebühr verschicke ich gern so 1-3 stücker


----------



## fatcrobat (7. Dezember 2011)

Geile Koste


----------



## Dennis K (7. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du jetzt noch das Truvativ Kettenblatt gegen ein ordentliches tauscht, dann ist es für mich ein perfekt aufgebautes Sunday!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (7. Dezember 2011)

Nen schickes schwarzes 36er..mhh mal.sehen ;-)


----------



## Dennis K (8. Dezember 2011)

E.13 oder sixpack oder sowas. Wiegt auch gleich nur nen Drittel von deinem jetzigen! ;-)


----------



## Tribal84 (8. Dezember 2011)

oder sie bekommt mein slx  
naja ist halt einfach das rad meiner freundin, es muss funktionieren zu mehr kann ich sie nicht überreden, ok gut aussehen sollte es aber auch.. gewicht usw. sind da eher zweitrangig..


----------



## Dennis K (8. Dezember 2011)

Dann gehts hauptsächlich übers aussehen xD


----------



## maze665 (14. Dezember 2011)

hallo.
 hab mir mal hierimforum silberne deemax dranshoippen lassen!
ich bin eigentlich sehr angetan vom erscheinungsbild mit den silbernen felgen! was meint ihr?
ich dachte auch an einen schwarzen i-fly.


----------



## JackSkull (16. Dezember 2011)

finds recht cool nen horse mit silbernen felgen hatte auch vorher silberne drauf nun gelbe deemax machen beide ordentlich laune


----------



## maze665 (18. Dezember 2011)

neue saintdecals! danke an den user schneidwerk!


----------



## Gee42657 (18. Dezember 2011)

Moin, hat jemand ein gepflegtes (aus der letzten Baureihe!) und gut ausgestattetes Horse in Größe L zu verbimmeln? Bevorzugt in NRW, ich komme aus Solingen (bei Düsseldorf).


----------



## Tribal84 (19. Dezember 2011)

maze sehr gut geworden !!
schneidwerk macht einfach super sachen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (19. Dezember 2011)

ja absolut professionel und dazu überraschend schnell! bin begeistert!


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen ! Super Service !


----------



## Yannic_M (19. Dezember 2011)

Macht er wohl auch ironhorse schriftzüge ?


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2011)

Jap, schau in seine Gallerie !


----------



## Mürre (22. Dezember 2011)

Zusammenbau für 2012 läuft an


----------



## Marder (22. Dezember 2011)

da macht ja im winter noch jemand das gleiche wie ich 
nur das ich mir das grün spare, die bremsen noch poliere und eventuell noch das casting raw wird - wahrscheinlich gönne ich mir auch neue laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (22. Dezember 2011)

aber du hast den Rahmen ja komplett roh gelassen, ich habe ihn klar pulvern lassen.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (22. Dezember 2011)

hübsch, habt ihrs abeizen lassen oder selbst gemacht? und mal einer gewogen vorher nachher?


----------



## Marder (22. Dezember 2011)

meiner bleibt ja nicht so
ich habe ihn erst gestrahlt, bis ich ordentliche beize für die pulverbeschichtung hatte (hauptrahmen größtenteils gestrahlt - hinterbau größtenteils abgebeizt... erkennt man sogar auf dem foto recht gut)
und jetzt wird er erstmal schön geschliffen und dann richtig poliert 

wenn man den so lassen würde, säh er ziemlich schnell ziemlich hässlich aus


PS @ shadow: wie siehts mt den lagern aus


----------



## SundayR1D3R (22. Dezember 2011)

hätte ihn aber auch nicht klarpulvern lassen, da kann ja dann wieder was abplatzen/zerkratzen etc. wenn er raw oder poliert ist kannse bei ner macke immer wieder kurz anschleifen polieren und es ist wieder makellos außerdem noch leichter

marder hast pn


----------



## Mürre (22. Dezember 2011)

gewicht bei mir Hauptrahmen 2kg, Hinterbau 1,3kg nach strahlen und klar pulvern. Davor weiß ich nicht


----------



## HC-Maxi (23. Dezember 2011)

Marder schrieb:


> da macht ja im winter noch jemand das gleiche wie ich



Sieh mal auf Post Nr. 3114


----------



## Tribal84 (23. Dezember 2011)

hab nun bei der frau auch noch das kettenblatt und den vorbau getauscht 
macht -110gr.. super sache mit 1ply reifen 16,70 kg ..


----------



## Mürre (23. Dezember 2011)

Fertig geworden. Decals kommen wieder runter, da grün nicht passt


----------



## rallleb (23. Dezember 2011)

Bin auch schon viiel zuweit, für'n Winterprojekt
Habe meinen Rahmen zur Fa Götz geschickt, chemisch entlackt incl Versand 35, da mach ich mir nicht die Arbeit und hantiere mit Beize rum


----------



## Mürre (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin genau rechtzeitig fertig geworden, da es morgen zum Skifahren geht und direkt danach wieder nach Hamburg. 
Somit kann ich im April direkt aufsteigen und los gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (23. Dezember 2011)

rallleb schrieb:


> Bin auch schon viiel zuweit, für'n Winterprojekt
> Habe meinen Rahmen zur Fa Götz geschickt, chemisch entlackt incl Versand 35, da mach ich mir nicht die Arbeit und hantiere mit Beize rum




im nachhinein wären die 35euro sicher gut investiert gewesen - das war ne ganz schöne sauerei mit der beize...
weiß ich dann fürs nächste mal

aber so baut man noch eine viel innigere beziehung zu seinem bike auf  hab heute erstmal 5stunden geschliffen


----------



## Mürre (23. Dezember 2011)

da musst du dein Pferd ja wirklich vergöttern bei 5 Stunden schleifen


----------



## Marder (23. Dezember 2011)

Mürre schrieb:


> da musst du dein Pferd ja wirklich vergöttern bei 5 Stunden schleifen



erst 600er dann 1500 und 2500
und jetzt kommt noch irgendwann die politur 

ich hoffe, das hält dann nen bisschen


----------



## SundayR1D3R (24. Dezember 2011)

5 std.. naja.
ich hab ne woche geschliffen an meinen 6point und hatte danach auch wundgescheuerte hände
und jetzt nochma mind. 5std polieren


----------



## SundayR1D3R (24. Dezember 2011)

kann mich nicht ganz entscheiden welche gabeldecals, hier mal nen paar bsp., was meint ihr?
black/green



green/black



Silver



Blackbox


----------



## Marder (25. Dezember 2011)

Shadow1984 schrieb:


> kann mich nicht ganz entscheiden welche gabeldecals, hier mal nen paar bsp., was meint ihr?



silver kommt jetzt bei mir, aber auch nur, weils nichts kostet - ich würd die blackbox drauf lassen


----------



## SundayR1D3R (25. Dezember 2011)

obwohl die silbernen auch total sexy sind.. nochma in groß:



och man echt schwer zu entscheiden.. am besten bräuchte ich 3 schwarze gabelcastings zum wechseln mit jeweils verschiedenen decals
naja ich lass erst ma die blackbox drauf.. wechseln kann ich ja immernoch

und noch ein wenig anreiz für marder mit er die motivation zum polieren nicht verliert


----------



## IronHorseRider (25. Dezember 2011)

hey bin auf der suche nach iron horse decals von monster energy meine alten haben die beste zeit hinter sich ich bräuchte neue .....
bitte melden


----------



## maze665 (27. Dezember 2011)

zwar (leider) nicht meines ... aber dennoch ziemlich gut wie ich finde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (27. Dezember 2011)

sehr geil !!!!!


----------



## maze665 (27. Dezember 2011)

da werf ich mein pferd doch auch mal in die runde!
neu sind die saint-carbon-decals!

ansonsten würde ich gerne den sattel gegen einen schwarzen i.fly oder gleich sattel und stütze gegen eine schwarze thomson/slr combi tauschen!
und ein schwarzes kettenblatt ... ein raceface oder ein e.13. mal schaun.

wo bekommt man denn eine thomson mit 30.0 durchmesser?

und falls mal geld über ist eine schwarze boxxer!


----------



## san_andreas (27. Dezember 2011)

Thomson in 30,0:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=6066


----------



## blutbuche (27. Dezember 2011)

...hab auch nach ner geraden , schwarzen stütze gesucht und die fsa gr 270 gefunden . sieht auch gut aus und ich denke , sie taugt auch - und is günstiger .. greez , k.


----------



## maze665 (27. Dezember 2011)

gibts eigentlich keine bilder eines sundays mit ener fox 40? zu 9 sind ja nur boxxer vebaut!


----------



## blutbuche (27. Dezember 2011)

..ich versuchs hier nochmal - such nen semi integr. steuersatz für den warrior . gibts noch was gutes - ausser dem cane creek 44 zs ? danke !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan3500 (29. Dezember 2011)

ich würde einen FSA Orbit nehmen. Die FSA sind echt Ihr Geld wert.
Oder Du nimmst einen Acros Ai22- Made in Germany


----------



## Dennis K (30. Dezember 2011)

In habe in meinem aunday einen k9 reducersatz drin gehabt. 
Damit kann man dann einfach die fänd creek länger fahren. 
Für mich war es optimal, da der Lenkwinkel noch 2grad flacher wurde.


----------



## blutbuche (30. Dezember 2011)

super , danke - hat mir geholfen !!


----------



## head96 (4. Januar 2012)

Noch mal danke an Freed


----------



## san_andreas (5. Januar 2012)

Super Rad !


----------



## Tribal84 (5. Januar 2012)

echt klasse ding..

könnt mir jemand mal die genau bezeichnung oder noch besser den link zum workcomponents steuersatz -1,5° gegen (natürlich fürs ironhorse)


----------



## san_andreas (5. Januar 2012)

Bitte: 

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15-degree-zs49---zs49---traditional-15-reducer-headset-52-p.asp

Hier die Alterantive von K9 mit 1 oder 2 °

http://www.everyday26.de/76.0.html


----------



## Tribal84 (5. Januar 2012)

die frage ist einfach reicht 1° und sind 2° nicht gleich zuviel 

bei works ind k9 die 5" also 127mm variante richtig?
set 3 bei works..


----------



## Dennis K (5. Januar 2012)

Bei 2grad kriegt man mit nem m Rahmen eben gute Sam Hill GEO. 
Muss man aber selbst wissen, ob einem das gefällt.


----------



## Tribal84 (5. Januar 2012)

werde den works mit 1,5° bestellen.
die 127mm stimmen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (5. Januar 2012)

Steuerrohrlänge ohne Steuersatz ausmessen, dann die passende Version auswählen. Das Sunday hat in Gr. M 127mm ST Länge.


----------



## Tribal84 (5. Januar 2012)

vielen dank, sind 5" bzw. 127mm..


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Januar 2012)

Das silberne 7Point gefällt mir sehr gut!

Einmal noch mein Sunday in dem schönen Electric Blue vom Mitsubishi Evo8.
Das Blau war einmal.......jetzt kommt ein neues Kleid


----------



## HC-Maxi (6. Januar 2012)

Schönes Rad, aber ich werd nie verstehen, warum bei einem L Rahmen das Sattelrohr so elendig lang sein muss...


----------



## Dennis K (6. Januar 2012)

dorado sieht meiner meinung nach gar nicht gut aus in einem sunday


----------



## bikingarni (7. Januar 2012)

Sunday Elite. Ein wunderbares Handybild...
Der Swampthing ist inzwischen runter, ich fahr fast ganzjährig Highroller vorne. Für 2012 soll kommen: Kurbeln (Descendant), Pedale, vielleicht neue Bremsen, neue Lösung für den Link und Achsen. Sonst bin ich wunschlos glücklich mit dem Rad.


----------



## Mürre (7. Januar 2012)

was hast du denn für ein Problem mit dem Link und der Achse?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (7. Januar 2012)

geiles Pferdchen 
ein Bild von Antriebsseite wäre nett


----------



## FR-Jonny (8. Januar 2012)

und warum willst du die saint tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misfits79 (9. Januar 2012)

Dennis K schrieb:


> Bei 2grad kriegt man mit nem m Rahmen eben gute Sam Hill GEO.
> Muss man aber selbst wissen, ob einem das gefällt.



Hill fuhr meist mit 62Grad, dass bekommst auch mit -2 nicht hin


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (9. Januar 2012)

-2° und die Offset Buchsen von Burgtec würdest sogar auf 61° kommen


----------



## Stoegl (9. Januar 2012)

Offsetbuchsen passen nicht ins Sunday.
Mit -2° AngleSet wird man aber schon seeehr flach, der Lenkwinkel wird ja beim Sunday beim draufsetzen nochmal spürbar flacher. Das sind dann auf jeden Fall 62°. Zumindest bei mir, würde ich -2° fahren


----------



## SundayR1D3R (9. Januar 2012)

misfits79 schrieb:


> Hill fuhr meist mit 62Grad, dass bekommst auch mit -2 nicht hin



woher nimmst du die info? http://www.madcatzracing.com/media_pdf/dirt-DT70_PRObikeHILL.pdf
und davor ist er den orginal 65grad winkel gefahren


----------



## misfits79 (9. Januar 2012)

Shadow1984 schrieb:


> woher nimmst du die info? http://www.madcatzracing.com/media_pdf/dirt-DT70_PRObikeHILL.pdf
> und davor ist er den orginal 65grad winkel gefahren



hab eigentlich diesen artikel gemeint, hab aber das magazin nicht mehr. da stand doch was von 62,..


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2012)

Als Sam Hill noch IH gefahren ist, war ein 62er Winkel noch in weiter Ferne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (9. Januar 2012)

naja... 63 reicht ja auch


----------



## maze665 (10. Januar 2012)

hallo zusammen!

habe ja auch ein sunday in dem bisher eine totem mit 1.5er schaft steckt!

jetzt würde ich diese totem aber gerne gegen eine alte boxxer tauschen!
bekanntlich haben die boxxer ja ein 1 1/8 schaftrohr!

das heisst jetzt ich muss den steuersatz tauschen oder?
welchen steuersatz könnt ihr fürs sunday oder auch im allgemeinen für downhill und freeride empfehlen? 
da ich bisjetzt in keinem meiner bikeseine doppelbrücke gefahren bin wollte ich fragen wann ich eine hohe und wann eine eine flache krone brauche?

vielen dank schon mal!


----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2012)

Kann den Reset Wan.5 shorty empfehlen, ist halt etwas teurer.

Welche Brücke du brauchst, ergibt sich aus der Gesamthöhe von Steuerrohr und dem Steuersatz, da gibt es einen Grenzwert von RockShox (den ich jetzt nicht parat habe).
Bei einem Sunday in medium und einem flachen Steuersatz solltest du aber mit der flachen Brücke hinkommen.


----------



## fabs8 (11. Januar 2012)

ja kommt er


----------



## Probiker (11. Januar 2012)

Wan.5 oder Wan.5 shorty...
Super Passgenauigkeit und top Verarbeitungsqualität! Die Dinger sind präziser gearbeitet als das Steuerrohr


----------



## fabs8 (11. Januar 2012)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/25039?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2012)

Probiker schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind präziser gearbeitet als das Steuerrohr



So war es bei meinem Marin auch.


----------



## Probiker (11. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> So war es bei meinem Marin auch.



Ich glaub das kennen einige Reset-Nutzer...Bei meinem Pferd musste ein wenig nachgearbeitet werden.


----------



## maze665 (11. Januar 2012)

vielen dank fÃ¼r die tips jungs! aber 135â¬ haut schon ganz gut rein!
gÃ¼nstigere alternativen?


----------



## fabs8 (11. Januar 2012)

musst das WWW mal durchsuchen... hab meinen damals für 99,- bei Bikediscount geschossen 
Kann Dir den Reset nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2012)

Hope Stepdown in der flachen Variante:

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...ope_Reduziersteuersatz_Step_Down_1-5_-_1_1-8-


----------



## maze665 (11. Januar 2012)

danke das geht ja schnell! der hope schaut schon mal sehr fein aus! 
aber wann die flache variante und wann die normale bzw die hohe?? 


sorry wenn ich ständig "blöde" sachen frage, aber ich hab bisher noch nie was damit zu tun gehabt!


----------



## Probiker (11. Januar 2012)

Ich versteh immer noch nicht wieso man an so einem Teil Sparen kann/will? Schont das Steuerrohr und überlebt das Bike mit Sicherheit! Da lohnt sich jeder Cent...! Du kannst dir bei Reset auch komplett einen zusammenstellen aus allen Teilen die Sie haben...oder ne Maßanfertigung...DAS ist Service!


----------



## SundayR1D3R (11. Januar 2012)

Probiker schrieb:


> Ich glaub das kennen einige Reset-Nutzer...Bei meinem Pferd musste ein wenig nachgearbeitet werden.



blubblub was mußte nachgearbeitet werden? kann ja er reset nicht so gut sein wenn der nichtmal paßt ohne nacharbeiten. außerdem ist der schwer und baut viel zu hoch und ist nicht schön.
hier bitteschön gut und günstig http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...R-Reduction-Steuersatz-von-1-5-auf-1-1-8.html

oder teurer aber mit winkeländerung dann den http://www.everyday26.de/76.0.html


----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2012)

Jaja, total schwer der Reset...im Gegensatz zum FSA sind da ja auch Lager verbaut. Der FSA ist eine bessere Regenrinne.

Und der Reset hat eben genau das 1.5 Maß, was einige Rahmen eben nicht genau haben, deshalb die Nacharbeit.

@maze: es gibt vom Hope noch die Variante, wo das Lager unten außerhalb des Steuerohres ist:





Die brauchst du beim Sunday aber nicht, weil es keine Probleme mit der Gabel gibt.


----------



## KAMPFKOLOSS_ (11. Januar 2012)

Vorallem hat der Reset anständige Rillenkugellager von FAG oder SKF verbaut und nicht diese reudigen abgewinkelten Steuersatzlager die sich nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr drehen, die auch in den 26 Steuersatz kommen.


----------



## Probiker (11. Januar 2012)

@san andreas: Danke! Manche wollen oder können es einfach nicht verstehn!

@shadow1984: Reset arbeitet einfach mit minimalsten Toleranzen! Wenn alle Bikehersteller so arbeiten würden...wär ein Traum!

anbei, den Reset gibts bei Hibike für ab 109,-

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...set-WAN-5-Reduziersteuersatz-1-5->-1-1-8.html


----------



## SundayR1D3R (11. Januar 2012)

der hope ist genau so'ne häßliche warze
er wollte was günstiges was taugt und das ist nun mal der fsa. der e-13 war auch super aber den gibts ja leider nicht mehr.
verwirrt den armen jungen doch nicht mit euren müll
 wenn du was gutes willst nimm halt den K9
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 die lager drehen auch nach zwei jahren noch.. kampfkoloss nimmt sein pferd bestimmt als u-boot.

p.s von wegen passgenauichkeit.. als ob das bei anderen herstellern nicht passt also ich mußte mein e-13 extrem rauskloppen und mein angleset wieder feste reinpressen..wo ist das problem?


----------



## Probiker (11. Januar 2012)

KAMPFKOLOSS_ schrieb:


> Vorallem hat der Reset anständige Rillenkugellager von FAG oder SKF verbaut und nicht diese reudigen abgewinkelten Steuersatzlager die sich nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr drehen, die auch in den 26 Steuersatz kommen.



Wahre Worte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (11. Januar 2012)

is aber nicht der shorty! 

den flachen... damit die front flacher wird...


----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2012)

Ja, wir verwirren maze absichtlich, indem wir ihm gute Produkte nennen, die haltbar sind und auch mal einen Rahmen überleben.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (11. Januar 2012)

mir auch egal.. ich hab mein steuersatz der passte ohne mein rahmen nachzuarbeiten und der auch noch ewig hält.

p.s aber warum liefen dann meine  reudigen abge****ten abgeschrägten lager im e-13 nach zwei jahren immernoch wie butter idioten gibts


----------



## KAMPFKOLOSS_ (11. Januar 2012)

jap, ich idiot! ich hatte jedenfalls nach 3 Monaten die Fresse dicke von dem E-13 Teil! Lager waren nur noch am knacken, Steuersatz hat sich ständig gelockert und die Lager konnte man mit den Fingern auch nicht mehr drehen..


----------



## maze665 (11. Januar 2012)

danke für die vielen unterschiedlichen meinungen!
langsam blick ich nichtmehr durch ... aber ich werd mich mal einlesen! danke die herren!


----------



## Probiker (11. Januar 2012)

fabs8 schrieb:


> is aber nicht der shorty!
> 
> den flachen... damit die front flacher wird...



Stimmt! Aber das bisschen macht finde ich keinen derben Unterschied...ist aber alles Geschmackssache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (11. Januar 2012)

find den shorty einfach sexy.... Würd mich sofort wieder dafür entscheiden! Und wenn die Kohle nicht reicht dann K9!


----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2012)

Naja...aus einem Reset Lager kann man wahrscheinlich 10 CaneCreek Lager fertigen. Überzeugen mich im K9 Steuersatz nicht besonders.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (11. Januar 2012)

hat halt jeder nen anderen geschmack nee, währe ja auch schlimm wenn nicht.
maze such dir einfach den raus der DIR am besten gefällt.. hast ja jetzt nen bisl auswahl und passen tun die alle und laufen tun die auch alle.

@kampfkloß bin meinen sogar ohne abdeckkappe gefahren nur mini spacer direkt auf dem lager.. das auch sehr oft in (bikeparks) bei strömenden regen von morgens bis abends und der steuersatz lief ohne zuknacken. kann ja auch an den lagern liegen die man da rin macht, gibt halt billig und hochwertige lager.. ich hatte zum bsp. canecreek lager drin. oder an der pflege die natürlich zwischendurch auch nicht vernachlässigt werden sollte

ich persönlich bevorzuge ja den: 



wird aber nichts für dich sein (nehm ich mal an) da er durch die goldenen halbschalen viel pflege braucht sonst knarxt es, heißt öfter säubern und fetten.

und noch nen paar bildchen damit sich die seite nicht nur um steuersätze dreht


----------



## JackSkull (11. Januar 2012)

ich bin bis vor kurzem einen acros ai25 steuersatz gefahren is zimmlich flach und baut nicht hoch auf nun hab ich einen cane creek angle set drin bin ich auch sehr zufrieden mit


----------



## fabs8 (14. Januar 2012)

Beim Vivid nun Tune A oder B?


----------



## Mürre (14. Januar 2012)

low-tune. Entsprach glaube ich A


----------



## MrSnoxx (15. Januar 2012)

Was is das für ne Feder?


----------



## SVK1899 (15. Januar 2012)

@MRSnoxx
sieht aus wie ne Obtainium! recht selten das teil.......


----------



## JackSkull (15. Januar 2012)

das is ne obtainium bekommst du in at und ch zu kaufen  fahr ein a tune im dämpfer


----------



## JackSkull (15. Januar 2012)

so meins nochmal mit bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (4. Februar 2012)

mein warrior lebt seit heute abend auch 
nur der umwerfer passt nicht und die bremse muss ordentl. befestigt werden . dann kann er endlich in den wald ! greez , k,  ach ja - gewicht : 15,6


----------



## rallleb (5. Februar 2012)

Der Gerät für 2012 ist fertig!


----------



## FR-Jonny (5. Februar 2012)

guter gerät!


----------



## Probiker (6. Februar 2012)

@rallleb: sieht echt schick aus!


----------



## Marder (6. Februar 2012)

sehr schick!

ich hoffe meins steht bis zum wochenende - gleiche farben und auch nen L rahmen


----------



## Tribal84 (7. Februar 2012)

ich suche nen neuen lrs fürs ironhorse..
denke da an hope + ztr flow..oder jemand andere vorschläge?
achso fahrergewicht ist 60kg inkl. protektion


----------



## fabs8 (7. Februar 2012)

bei dem Gewicht kannst die ZTR Flow schon fahren....


----------



## blutbuche (12. Februar 2012)

..so , erste ausfahrt gemacht . bin sehr zufrieden , alles passt ! guter vortrieb , man sitzt sehr angenehm , dämpfer funzt gut - in die domain kommt noch die weichere feder . alles in allem :  !!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (12. Februar 2012)

sieht gut aus 
welche Feder ist grad drin und was wiegt du ? wenn ich fragen darf
danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (12. Februar 2012)

ist mom . die mittlere drin - wiege 52 kg, hab mir die extra weiche geholt . greez . k.


----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2012)

so , nochmal ohne spacertürmchen !  bin vom fahrverhalten restlos begeistert - hatte anfangs etwas bedenken - von wegen eingelenker ... aber : super vortrieb , schön agil , bergauf - wie bergab super  zu händeln, sehr angenehme sitzposition , da rect kurz . ein top allrounder , der auch mal was rauheres wegsteckt . top !!!


----------



## maze665 (22. Februar 2012)

und auch noch sehr hübsch anzusehn!


----------



## blutbuche (23. Februar 2012)

ja, find´ich auch - bei dem bike passt ALLES - zum . für mich


----------



## Stoegl (23. Februar 2012)

@blutbuche: So ganz ohne Helm? Oder nur aufm Foto ohne?


----------



## blutbuche (23. Februar 2012)

...war dabei - am rucksack .- greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (23. Februar 2012)

so... dann mal mein neues, gewachsenes Sunday. Vor 10min fertig geworden


die flow Felgen folgen, wenn die bor Naben halten

und dann hätte schon sehr viel Lust, rein aus optischen Gründen die Slippery Silver TF Gabel dranzuschrauben
aber erstmal wird die Bos Kartusche in der verbauten Gabel getestet


----------



## Tribal84 (23. Februar 2012)

find es sehr schick !


----------



## nic93 (23. Februar 2012)

Wow, der Hammer

Bin grade am überlegen meinem nen neues Aussehen zu verpassen, wie hastes denn gemacht? Feines Schleifpapier, Polierpaste und Geduld?


----------



## blutbuche (23. Februar 2012)

@marder : wow !!  !


----------



## Marder (24. Februar 2012)

nic93 schrieb:


> Wow, der Hammer
> 
> Bin grade am überlegen meinem nen neues Aussehen zu verpassen, wie hastes denn gemacht? Feines Schleifpapier, Polierpaste und Geduld?




jupp - von 600er bis 2500er geschliffen und danach mit maschine und von hand poliert...

ist ne riesen arbeit. mal gucken wie lange es schön bleibt


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2012)

Sehr, sehr schön ! Bis auf die Kleiderstange.


----------



## fabs8 (24. Februar 2012)

schick geworden.... mach mal ein ordentliches Bild von der Antriebseite


----------



## bioniconbiker (2. März 2012)

Bald geht es wieder los 
Müssen nur noch die Bremsen funktionieren...


----------



## blutbuche (2. März 2012)

fein , fein  nur der rs aufbapper  stört iwie ..


----------



## bioniconbiker (2. März 2012)

da stimme ich dir zu - nur ist der kleber unter der schutzfolie und ich bin noch auf der suche nach neuer folie... dann kommt alles runter und wird neu abgeklebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (2. März 2012)

fabs8 schrieb:


> schick geworden.... mach mal ein ordentliches Bild von der Antriebseite




und nochmal extra für dich:

(bos kartusche klackert ein wenig -> deswegen einfach nochmal die tf slippery silver verbaut, auch wenns noch bunter wird )

(ganz unten: die polierung hat aber schon ordentlich gelitten nach nen bisschen bei regen fahren )


----------



## SVK1899 (2. März 2012)

tolles sunday ! das teil ist ganz weit vorn! in solchen momenten denk ich wehmütig an mein sunday zurück !


----------



## fabs8 (2. März 2012)

@Marder: über gut 

Meins kommt ende kommender Woche vom Pulvern zurück  Bilder folgen....

@SVK1899: Du hättest es nie hergeben dürfen


----------



## SVK1899 (3. März 2012)

@fabs8
du hast recht, aber nach insgesamt 5 jahren sunday musste mal was neues her und der keller war zu voll!

ich bin gespannt auf deinen neuen aufbau, wird bestimmt ein hingucker!


----------



## SundayR1D3R (3. März 2012)

Marder kommste zurecht mit den langen hengst ..bestimmt nen wenig bockig in engen kurven
und was ist den mit der BOS kartusche ..weisst schon woran's liegt?
und besorg dir nen dremel und mach das schwarz an den rahmen bitte noch weg ..da wo der dämpfer zwischen ist, komm grad nicht drauf wie man die teile denn nennen soll

mein Mustang heut geknippst:







hab gestern mal die neuen 2012er fox "low friction" gabeldichtungen in meine boxxer verbaut, passen perfekt, weniger reibung, merkt man zwar nicht unbedingt, aber ich hab die dichtungen vorher getestet in dem ich sie übers standrohr hin und her geschoben hab zusammen mit den orginalen RS und mit verschiedenen fetten/schmiermitteln. aber hauptsache sie sind schwarz, wie jetzt die komplette Gabel 
hier nen bild: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1071603


----------



## Marder (4. März 2012)

Shadow1984 schrieb:


> Marder kommste zurecht mit den langen hengst ..bestimmt nen wenig bockig in engen kurven
> und was ist den mit der BOS kartusche ..weisst schon woran's liegt?
> und besorg dir nen dremel und mach das schwarz an den rahmen bitte noch weg ..da wo der dämpfer zwischen ist, komm grad nicht drauf wie man die teile denn nennen soll
> 
> ...



das L rad muss echt durch die kurven gezwungen werden - ist aber sicherlich gewöhnungssache.
die bos kartusche hatte ich noch nicht wieder auf, hab einfach momentan keine zeit. aber die klackert halt -> ich hoffe, da ist nur irgendwas lose. funktioniren tut sie gut.
die taschen habe ich extra lackiert  die waren auch vorher silber... mir gefällts so

wegen der skf dichtungen wollte ich auch mal ausprobieren - hab da bisher nur gutes von gehört


----------



## Yannic_M (4. März 2012)

Bei mir gehts auch wieder los


----------



## SundayR1D3R (4. März 2012)

yannic: was heisst bei dir gehts auch wieder los...? hast du das neu?


----------



## SundayR1D3R (4. März 2012)

Marder schrieb:


> die taschen habe ich extra lackiert  die waren auch vorher silber... mir gefällts so



haha ..auch nicht schlecht, und ich hab gedacht ..du hattest kein bock auf die ecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (4. März 2012)

@yannick : fein !!


----------



## fatcrobat (4. März 2012)

Sehr sehr schicke Ponys  
Ich hoffe meins ist bald wider fit mit neuen teilen


----------



## Boeserwolf (4. März 2012)

fertig für 2012:


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. März 2012)

Sehr schöne Sundays habt ihr! 

Hier mein Sunday in neuem Kleid 
Gelb metallic mit bluepearl und Slik Aufkleber


----------



## fabs8 (7. März 2012)

gefällt mir gut 
Nur der Vorbau muss verschwinden...


----------



## san_andreas (7. März 2012)

Taugt mir auch sehr ! Geile Rahmenfarbe !
Und Vorbau weg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Probiker (7. März 2012)

Kann mich nur anschließen! Der Vorbau stört das schöne Bild!


----------



## SVK1899 (7. März 2012)

mit der dorado ne macht ! aber ich muss allen anderen recht geben......vorbau muss weg!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. März 2012)

Danke.
Meint ihr wegen der Farbe?


----------



## Probiker (7. März 2012)

erstens wegen der Farbe und n directmount wär schicker!


----------



## Tribal84 (7. März 2012)

vorbau weg und die dorado zu mir  sonst stört nichts
obwohl das schaltwerk sieht sehr lang aus


----------



## Probiker (7. März 2012)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> vorbau weg und die dorado zu mir  sonst stört nichts
> obwohl das schaltwerk sieht sehr lang aus



da haste Recht! Die Dorado würde ich zu Testzwecken auch nehmen!


----------



## blutbuche (7. März 2012)

mööönsch , fährt denn im ganzen forum echt keiner mehr ein warrior ...


----------



## andy2306 (10. März 2012)

Hier schonmal mein Rahmen mit den ersten teilen der rest sollte hoffentlich in den nächsten 2-3 Monaten eintrudeln (ich hasse das azubi leben )


----------



## blutbuche (12. März 2012)

.... der warrior is als tourer auch perfekt


----------



## mar-quee (22. März 2012)

so, mein sunday mit neuen bremsen (leitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden), neuem lenker und neuen reifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. März 2012)

Na das schaut doch sehr gut aus! Die Sundays sterben nicht aus 

Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile Infos in wie weit Ironhorse weitermacht?


----------



## SVK1899 (22. März 2012)

das hättest du besser nicht gefragt ! klick mal hier:

http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/


----------



## Mürre (22. März 2012)

tue dir das nicht an!!! Bloß nicht den Link öffnen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. März 2012)

Seht ihr was anderes als ich? Bei mir funktioniert sie nicht mehr.


----------



## Mürre (23. März 2012)

dann ist es besser so, wenn sie nicht mehr funktioniert!!! Ich versuche es nicht mehr, habe die Seite einmal geöffnet und musste direkt mein Sunday und mich bei dem Anblick trösten


----------



## maze665 (25. März 2012)

Mein ironhorse. neu sind die griffe, aber auch nur vorübergehend! falls ich mal übereine günstige boxxer stolpern sollte is die vielleicht noch angedacht! ein anderes/schwarzes kettenblatt und pedale! ansoinsten bin ich echt begeistert von dem teil!


----------



## FR-Jonny (25. März 2012)

gefällt mir sehr gut!
bei mir ist jetzt ne neue boxxer gekommen, weil die alte nicht mehr zu retten war.
leider in weiß, aber mal schauen, vllt hat hier ja jemand lust seine schwarzen brücken mit meinen weißen zu tauschen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. März 2012)

Ich habe auf Anhieb nichts gefunden in der Suche.
Gab es beim Sunday mal eine Lenkwinkeländerung? Bei welchem Modelljahr?


----------



## Marder (26. März 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Gab es beim Sunday mal eine Lenkwinkeländerung? Bei welchem Modelljahr?



haben alle 65°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. März 2012)

Ganz sicher? Das World Cup 07 von meiner Freundin sieht im Gegensatz zu meinem eher wie 66° aus oder so.


----------



## Marder (26. März 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ganz sicher? Das World Cup 07 von meiner Freundin sieht im Gegensatz zu meinem eher wie 66° aus oder so.




aus nem 2005er Ironhorse katalog kopiert:

SUNDAY
SIZE HA SA EFF TT CS WB BB
17" 65° 64.5° 23.5" 17.25" 45.25" 13.9"
19" 65° 64.5° 24.5" 17.25" 46.25" 13.9"


----------



## nic93 (26. März 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ganz sicher? Das World Cup 07 von meiner Freundin sieht im Gegensatz zu meinem eher wie 66° aus oder so.




Hat deine Freundin nen S Rahmen? Kleine Rahmen sehen oft so aus wie "vor die Wand gefahren" wegen dem stärker abfallenden Oberrohr


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. März 2012)

Ne sie hat ein M. Vielleicht täuscht es auch weil die Front so hoch wirkt........hm. Naja wenn sie alle 65 haben, dann ist das so.

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. April 2012)

jetzt mit neuen Hope M4 Bremsen und schwarzen Dorado Decals. Fertig für die Saison


----------



## fabs8 (5. April 2012)

Absolut Nais! 
Da freu ich mich auf meinen Neuaufbau umso mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löckchen/bmxtb (7. April 2012)

Hier mein neues Pferd im Stall


----------



## löckchen/bmxtb (7. April 2012)

da ist es ...


----------



## Bassmann (9. April 2012)

So. Da ist auchmal mein erstes Bauprojekt. Wurde vor Ostern ausgewildert und wird morgen in Winterberg eingesaut


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (9. April 2012)

Sattel und Vorbau gegen was schöneres tauschen und abgehts


----------



## Bassmann (9. April 2012)

Neuer direct mount Vorbau liegt schon bereit. Sattel war noch übrig... kommt runter, wenn er kaputt gefallen ist ;-)


----------



## fabs8 (13. April 2012)

Hat zufällig jemand von euch noch eine 400 Ti-feder rumliegen für einen Vivid? Ich hab mir eine NukeProof 400 x 3 gegönnt und die schei55e passt nicht in den Rahmen!! Somit meine Frage nach einer Optanium etc. die schmaler baut als eine NP

Merci vorab


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. April 2012)

??? Echt?
Ich habe eine 450er Nuke Proof. Die passt auch rein. Aber auch nur gerade so eben.


----------



## fabs8 (13. April 2012)

hab dem Rahmen vorher schon etwas Material abgeschliffen... die Stahlfeder passt aber die NP Titan nicht. Jetzt ist der Rahmen frisch gepulvert und ich werd sicher nichts mehr abschleifen auch da es zuviel wäre. Könnt kotzen....


----------



## Mürre (13. April 2012)

Das hört man aber auch öfters aufgrund der Fertigungstoleranzen. Bei mir passt eine normale 400er Vivid gerade mal so, da will ich gar keine Titan versuchen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. April 2012)

Oha.
Ja bei der 450er passt auch gerade so ein Stück Papier dazwischen.
Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, bei dem anderen Hauptrahmen den ich mir besorgt habe ich auch etwas abgeschliffen worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-Maxi (17. April 2012)

Es sieht so aus, als wäre ich startklar für die neue Saison.
Jetzt sieht mein Sonntag so aus:


----------



## MukkiMan (26. April 2012)

hier meins 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## fabs8 (26. April 2012)




----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Mai 2012)

mein Ersatz Sunday Rahmen ist auch endlich fertig.


----------



## WHootaler95 (5. Mai 2012)

die schönster räder sind das.


----------



## andy2306 (5. Mai 2012)

Bin auch fast fertig  (Pedale,Sattelstütze)

Gruß Andy


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Mai 2012)

Ja sehr schÃ¶n!
Genau so sah der candy rote Rahmen vorher auch aus.
FÃ¼r 100 â¬ mit Lagern, Steuersatz und oberen Umlenkhebeln aus dem Bikemarkt 
Und nun ist er Quasi neu!


----------



## Mürre (6. Mai 2012)

Für 100 aus dem Bikemarkt  
So ein Glück hätte ich auch gerne mit einem L Hauptrahmen....


----------



## fabs8 (7. Mai 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ja sehr schön!
> Genau so sah der candy rote Rahmen vorher auch aus.
> Für 100  mit Lagern, Steuersatz und oberen Umlenkhebeln aus dem Bikemarkt
> Und nun ist er Quasi neu!



sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (7. Mai 2012)

Mit Bildern hab ich es leider nicht drauf....
Live wirkt das Rad gaaanz anders. 
Bessere Bilder folgen


----------



## HC-Maxi (7. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön!! Sind das -1,5 oder -2,0 Grad? ...und taugt die MZ im Sunday?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Mai 2012)

Holadrio! Das ist aber ein geiles Sunday


----------



## FR-Jonny (7. Mai 2012)

lässt sich das auf den dirtmasters auch live bestaunen?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (7. Mai 2012)

üüüübelst Geil dein Sunday fabs


----------



## fabs8 (8. Mai 2012)

sind 2 Grad

Wie es aussieht schaffe ich es dieses Jahr leider nicht aufs DirtMasters

Zur Gabel kann ich noch nicht viel sagen... Am Wochenende wird ausgiebig getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2012)

Ich finds auch mega !


----------



## no81 (8. Mai 2012)

@fabs8
einfach ein Traum!!! Hätt ich meins doch heuer neu pulvern lassen hätte es genau so ausgesehen  schwefelgelb?
und ich ärger mich jetzt schon dass ich bei mountainbikes.net nicht zugeschlagen hab wo es noch die schwarzen 888 gegeben hat.


----------



## fabs8 (8. Mai 2012)

Neongelb... aus den Staaten 
Hatte richtig Probleme das es mir hier jemand pulvert da 1. Giftstoffe enthalten sind (schlecht für den der pulvert) 2. in D verboten :Spinner: und 3. die Pulverer das Altpulver sammeln und wieder verwenden aber für eine solche Sonderfarbe müsste dies wohl einen heiden Aufwand ausmachen. Warum genau kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## no81 (8. Mai 2012)

Ja ich wollte meins eigentlich auch NEON haben. Ich habe keinen Pulverer gefunden der es mir gemacht hätte, nichtmal wenn ich ihm das Pulver beigestellt hätte. Neonpulver sind (wie du sagst) in Ö und D verboten und werden auch nicht mehr hergestellt.
Glück gehabt


----------



## fabs8 (8. Mai 2012)

merci... war auch ein Kampf


----------



## blutbuche (8. Mai 2012)

super !!!!!  
..da wenig los ist , wa s bilder betrifft ...


----------



## chiquita (19. Mai 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chiquita (19. Mai 2012)




----------



## chiquita (19. Mai 2012)




----------



## chiquita (19. Mai 2012)

Ist schon echt schwer das Bild hier einzufügen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (21. Mai 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=512510


bei interesse bitte melden!!!

wo kann ich den sehen  umk welche grösse es sich handelt? steht das am rahmen irgendwo? meines müsste ha ein L sein oder?


----------



## Marder (21. Mai 2012)

ist nen m!


----------



## Mürre (21. Mai 2012)

Das siehst du hinten wie hoch das Gusset zur Strebe geht.


----------



## fabs8 (21. Mai 2012)

def. M

Aber warum gibst es wieder her? Du hast es doch noch gar nicht lang?!?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Mai 2012)

Sunday mit Totem... sieht auch gut aus und geht gewiss gut ab. Aber ich hab ja schon eines, also bedarf gedeckt.


----------



## HC-Maxi (26. Mai 2012)

"kleines" Fahrwerksupdate... jetzt mit 888 und rc4 






Ich liebe es einfach. Nie wieder kommt mir n anderes Rad ins Haus!


----------



## andy2306 (26. Mai 2012)

Gefällt mir auch gut, hast du für den Rc4 den unteren link ausgeschliffen oder ? 

Gruß Andy


----------



## JackSkull (26. Mai 2012)

wie fährt es sich mit dem rc4 hast den aufs sunday abgestimmt?


----------



## HC-Maxi (26. Mai 2012)

der Link ist ausgefräst... besser gesagt hab ich die Streben rausgeschnitten. Beim Fahren merkt man keinen Unterschied... mal schauen, was der Langzeittest noch für Erkenntnisse bringt 
Der rc4 passt so wie er ist perfekt ins Sunday, sagen viele (und auch DW). Meiner ist aus nem 2012er Turner, aber da ist nix extra abgestimmt. Erster Geländetest sagt, dass er sehr gut reinpasst. Tut genau das was er soll... genauso wie die Marzocchi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MukkiMan (27. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute ich habe noch einen Neuen DW Link hier rumliegen den ich nicht brauche... wenn einer einen sucht dann kann er sich ja mal melden ;-) ist von 2008 also Vivid Kompatible.


----------



## andy2306 (27. Mai 2012)

@ HC-Maxi könntest du mir ein Bild von dem DW-Link machen wenn du den Dämpfer mal ausgebaut hast oder so ? Oder weißt du grad die Maße dann könnt ich mir den auch ausfräsen würd mir nämlich auch gern den Rc4 holen...

Gruß Andy


----------



## HC-Maxi (27. Mai 2012)

Mein Link ist n ganz normaler 2009er von nen Vivid. Hab einfach beide hinteren Streben komplett rausgeschnitten. Ich mach morgen n Foto


----------



## blutbuche (28. Mai 2012)

...... von gestern


----------



## SundayR1D3R (30. Mai 2012)

chiquita schrieb:


> Ist schon echt schwer das Bild hier einzufügen ^^



ich machs mal größer, hat es verdient ..sehrsehr schick geworden




und meins ganz aktuell, mit neuen Avid Elixir 9 carbon, da mich das rot der alten störte, mal wieder andere gabeldecals und jagwire jetzt farblich zur Obtainium feder.




hier sieht man bremsen und leitung besser:




frag mich übrigens warum es noch DH bremsen wie code etc gibt, die dinger sind echt heftig von der power


----------



## Mürre (31. Mai 2012)

Sehr schönes Sunday mit einem super Gewicht! Ich hänge so bei 17,9-18,2kg irgendwo rum...

DH Bremsen sind schon ganz hilfreich, wenn es mal länger bergab geht und man etwas mehr wiegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (2. Juni 2012)

meine neue: JOANA =)





sehr zufrieden =)
muss schaun ob ich -1,5 fahren werde.

noch was: der vivid air scheint ja um 1.5 millimeter nicht rein zu passen.... wie siehts denn mit dem CCDB aus? der wird im originalen link auch nicht genügend platz haben?

greez gabs


----------



## FR-Jonny (2. Juni 2012)

yeah! hatte auch schon überlegt die gabel ins rote sunday zu stecken, habs dann aber doch gelassen. hast du noch bilder aus anderen perspektiven? gefällt mir gut!


----------



## gabs (2. Juni 2012)

jep kommt nach dem essen, mit gestrippten sattel


----------



## FR-Jonny (2. Juni 2012)

der weiße sattel wäre auch mein manko gewesen


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juni 2012)

Sehr geil ! Nur die Führung finde ich gelinde gesagt scheußlich.


----------



## gabs (2. Juni 2012)

die quali ist nicht die geilste.

rechts das verkaufte, links (wer hätte sich das gedacht) das neue

kommt in echt gar net so schlecht rüber    bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit. problemlos ding


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juni 2012)

Super Rad !


----------



## AddiP (2. Juni 2012)

So schön...
Ich war wohl zu langsam


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Juni 2012)

Yeah sehr schön mit Dorado.

Ich habe meinen candyroten Rahmen mal aufgebaut


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (3. Juni 2012)

genial die letzten beiden Sundays


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Jonny (3. Juni 2012)

AddiP schrieb:


> So schön...
> Ich war wohl zu langsam



willstn sunday?
muss mein elite leider loswerden 
ist top im schuss!


----------



## gabs (3. Juni 2012)

nun wird sich wohl optisch nicht mehr viel tun =)   (-1,5° selfmade angleset ist nun drinnen)


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juni 2012)

sieht super gut aus, so !!!


----------



## fabs8 (4. Juni 2012)

Erste Ausfahrt auf dem Hometrail... ich bin begeistert vom neuen Fahrwerk 
Aufgrund meiner Verletzung hat das arme Pony noch keine DH Strecke gesehen dieses Jahr... aber bald


----------



## no81 (4. Juni 2012)

einfach nur geil in der farbe !!!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (4. Juni 2012)

@fabs8 ein Traum traum dein Pony 
wünsch dir gute genesung noch


----------



## blutbuche (4. Juni 2012)

sabber , lechz ...sooo schön !!!!  !!!


----------



## Probiker (5. Juni 2012)

so nun auch mal endlich mein fast fertiges Pferdchen...leider ist die Bildquali für den a****...ich hoffe man erkennt trotzdem genug! Kurbeln sind noch beim Lackieren^^...


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (5. Juni 2012)

uiuiui wird auch ein schickes Pferdchen, schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Probiker (5. Juni 2012)

Danke, leider erkennt man auf dem Foto nicht allzuviel >.<


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juni 2012)

geh mal mit der knipse näher ran - könnte schon helfen ..


----------



## HC-Maxi (23. Juni 2012)

Ich bin verliebt!! 






Die Kombination aus rc4 und 888 ist der Wahnsinn! Besser gehts glaub ich einfach nicht! Der Link hält problemlos - ich hatte in den letzten Tagen einige echt harte Landungen bei doch recht fordernden Sprüngen und das wird alles ohne Beschwerden weggesteckt und der "beschnittene" Link zeigt sich unbeeindruckt!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (23. Juni 2012)

perfekt dein Sunday  gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Da Goasse (28. Juni 2012)

Stelle auch mal mein neues Spielzeug vor


----------



## blutbuche (30. Juni 2012)

fein , fein !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2306 (1. Juli 2012)

@ Da Goasse du warst heute am geißkopf oder?


----------



## Da Goasse (2. Juli 2012)

Danke!

Ja richtig war Samstag am geißkopf. Inkl. Platten


----------



## andy2306 (2. Juli 2012)

gefällt mir gut dein Sunday, war am Lift mal vor dir mit meinem Schwarzen mit der weißen 40er drinn...


----------



## JackSkull (2. Juli 2012)

hey leute wär intresse hat hab mein Sunday (costum Aufbau) inkl. 2009 ersatzrahmen zu verkaufen, natürlich nur bei einem angemessenen gebot
bilder gibt es in meinem album wer lust hat kann mir ja mal eine email oder pn schicken

sers


----------



## blutbuche (2. Juli 2012)

..das schöne  in lila ( weinrot .. oder wie auch immer ) ??  ist das ein M - was willste dafür haben ?? greez , k.


----------



## Da Goasse (2. Juli 2012)

andy2306 schrieb:


> gefällt mir gut dein Sunday, war am Lift mal vor dir mit meinem Schwarzen mit der weißen 40er drinn...



Ah ja logo! Dann war das deins, wo ich mir überlegt habe, meins auch schwarz zu machen  glaub ich, sofern ich dich nicht gerade verwechsel


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Juli 2012)

Lila?


----------



## JackSkull (2. Juli 2012)

ja is lila mit gold schimmer sieht in real richtig geil aus kommt auf den bildern nicht rüber, schreib mir einfach eine email oder pn wenn du dich für die kiste intressierst dann schauen wir mal weiter


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Juli 2012)

Aso die Bilder sind nur in deinem Album. Ich dachte schon ich kann hier einige Bilder im Thread nicht sehen.


----------



## JackSkull (6. Juli 2012)

hey leute wär intresse hat ich verkaufe immernoch mein sunday inkl 2009 ersatzrahmen einem kompletten lagersatz und neuem dw link, bilder sind in meinem album bei fragen bitte eine email oder pn, ich habe leider keinen bikemark account daher stell ich es vorerst hier zum kauf rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daBounce (6. Juli 2012)

@JackSkull hast ne pn.


----------



## JackSkull (16. Juli 2012)

hey leute mein bike steht nun zum verkauf im bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/12525

geht für das beste gebot über den tisch


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (19. Juli 2012)

Meins!








edit: eigentlich sollten hier jetzt zwei Bilder sichtbar sein... warum seh ich nichts??


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. Juli 2012)

<a href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1169252" title="IronHorse Sunday" ><img src="http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/0t/2o/0t2oswv2tp42/large_IHS01.jpg?0" class="fotoalbumLikeable" data-photo-id="1169252" /></a>


----------



## Mürre (20. Juli 2012)

immernoch kein Bild


----------



## derpedda (21. Juli 2012)

einfach den BBCode verwenden


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (21. Juli 2012)

Schönes Pferd


----------



## Rotzkotz (26. Juli 2012)

Es ist fertig! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1174766


----------



## Snap4x (26. Juli 2012)

Hat was  An den dünnen schwarzen Rohren muss man sich erst mal dran gewöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (27. Juli 2012)

ich übernehm mal das für Dich.......

von Rotzkotz


----------



## SundayR1D3R (11. August 2012)

new's:
- K9 Axiallager/Dämpfer +25g
- Formula Disc 2tlg. 203mm -27g
- F.U.N.N RSX Light 2012 -37g
- F.U.N.N FatboyDH 785mm 30rise -30g
- Tiso KB schrauben schwarz
- Maxxis ultra light schläuche -120g
- reifen wie immer, bloß neu, und auch je 50g leichter da ausgewogen


----------



## gabs (11. August 2012)

sehr fein das radl 

wie macht sich das axiallager bemerkbar? =)

gesamtgewicht?

p.s. wenn du so geil aufs gewicht bist, wÃ¼rd ich die pedale gegen electrons tauschen. sind 150g unterschied fÃ¼r 35â¬  (ich geh davon aus dass deine 0.5kg wiegen )

btw mein bike wird aufgrund fehlender zeit und fehlender berge verkauft

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/category/5-Freeride/Downhill


----------



## Snap4x (11. August 2012)

ihr mit euren Sonntagen^^

Hier mal mein Sechs Punkt Acht


----------



## MukkiMan (22. August 2012)




----------



## gabs (22. August 2012)

hey cool! wie macht sich der dämpfer? 
passgenau? oder muss man den link modifizieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MukkiMan (22. August 2012)

ich hab die Druckstufenknöppe abgemacht und musste noch richtig gut feilen.... bin mal gespannt ob der link so hält ^^ 

Zum Dämpfer kann ich nur sagen, das er super geht! Hat zwar im Stand ein Ansprechverhalten wie ein Stock aber wenn er am arbeiten ist bügelt er besser als alles war ich vorher gefahren bin!


----------



## dh-lisa (14. September 2012)




----------



## fabs8 (14. September 2012)

geiles Pony


----------



## FrozenSmoke (15. September 2012)

Ist das ne Acidwash Eloxierung, lackiert oder kann man sowas auch pulvern?..
Sowas will ich auch


----------



## Börnd (15. September 2012)

dass is ziemlich simpel. grün lackieren->trocknen lassen-> schwarz drüber, leicht trocknen lassen und dann mit einem, in verdünnung getränktem lappen so lange drüber wischen bis der gewünschte effekt erreicht ist. danach nochmal klarlack drüber.


----------



## nic93 (15. September 2012)

Bei den schwarz/ grünen Rahmen kann man auch einfach den normalen Lack anschleifen, da immer grün unterlackiert is. Denke das wurde auch bei dem da oben gemacht.


----------



## dh-lisa (15. September 2012)

Ich würd auch gern wissen, wie die Lackierung heisst, weil das hier angeblich eins von Sam Hills Originalbikes ist. Ist auf jeden Fall ne Custom Größe weils etwa zwischen M und L liegt und nen flacheren Lenkwinkel hat. Mich würde interessieren, ob es die Lackierung am Werk so gab? Vlt weiss das ja jemand!


----------



## HC-Maxi (16. September 2012)

Für Otto-Normalfahrer gabs die Lackierung nicht, soweit ich weiß, von daher denke ich auch, dass es keinen speziellen Namen dafür gibt.
Schönes und seltenes Rad jedenfalls!


----------



## lol^^ (17. September 2012)

Doch gab es für jeden zu kaufen. Allerdings nur auf ausgesuchten Messen

Das Rad stammt vom Dirtmasters 2010.

Die Sonderserie heißt Dirt Demo und wurde meine ich 20mal produziert und hat leider nichts mit Sam Hill zu tun...

Falls ihr noch mehr wissen wollt...
Geliefert wurde er mit einem speziell abgestimmten und beshimten DHX 5.0 und besitzt wie du neueren Modelle auch einen DW Link bei dem alle Dämpfer passen bis auf den Revox.
Achja..und es ist ein reiner L Rahmen also keine Sondergröße oder ähnliches!


----------



## blutbuche (17. September 2012)

....meins mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nic93 (18. September 2012)

Moin,
weiß jemand wos die Lager für den Standard e.13 Steuersatz gibt?
Bzw. welche von CC das sind 
Sollte doch das hier sein oder? http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ersatz-Unterteil-Integrated.html#var_34240493
Damits nicht ganz OT wird:




Altes Bild, ganz viele neues Zeug dran, und Lack kommt die Woche noch runter.


----------



## Yannic_M (23. September 2012)

So, da die Saison langsam zuende geht wollte ich mich jetzt mal an meinen Hinterbau machen.. Nach 1 woche Spicak, Schladming, Leogang und Saalbach wackelt da nun alles was geht.

Gibt es noch die Möglichkeit Lager, Bolzen, Schrauben, Kappen und den Link aus irgendeinem Shop zu kaufen ?
Lager hab ich schon entdeckt, Link und Bolzen leider nicht.
Und dann ist ja noch die Frage ob es verschiedene Maße in den Baujahren waren. Weiß meins leider nicht, da gebraucht gekauft :/

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein bisschen helfen, wäre ja Schade um das Rad, wenn ich es nicht wieder Frisch machen könnte.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (23. September 2012)

hast du dich im Bikemarkt schon umgeschaut ?
hier aus dem Forum hatte mal jede menge Ersatzteile fürs Sunday anzubieten


----------



## Marder (23. September 2012)

ist noch nen 2005er oder 2006er rahmen - deswegen sind die beiden wippen samt oberer dämpferaufnahme anders als bei den darauffolgenden modellen.
der dw-link ist vorne auch anders aufgenommen, sowie die untere dämpferaufnahme ist anders. den link könnte man aber im notfall gegen ein neueres modell austauschen.

ich kann dir eigentlich noch alles anbieten, was für den rahmen benötigt wird  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1497-neue-iron-horse-sunday-ersatzteile-fast-alles-ironhorse


----------



## Yannic_M (27. September 2012)

Da mein Rad geklaut wurde und ich es zum Glück wieder hab *freu* bräuchte ich für die versicherung einen Kostenvoranschlag für die reperatur bezüglich dem kompletten Hinterbau.
Sprich Bolzen, Schrauben, Endkappen, lager und Link.
Bei Pearcycles.co.uk hb ich schon angefragt.
Gibt es evtl einen deutschen shop oder ist einer von euch Händler ?


----------



## nic93 (2. Oktober 2012)

Endlich ohne Lack


----------



## Snap4x (2. Oktober 2012)

Warum?!?!?!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (2. Oktober 2012)

sieht Top aus


----------



## nic93 (2. Oktober 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Warum?!?!?!



Weil nich mehr viel vom alten Lack da war 
Shutteln und Fahren haben da schon ziemliche Spuren hinterlassen.



x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> sieht Top aus


 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (2. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal meins:


----------



## HC-Maxi (2. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schönes Exemplar =)

Kann mir bitte mal jemand erklären was der Unterschied zwischen den ganzen 6Point-irgendwas Modellen ist?


----------



## Snap4x (2. Oktober 2012)

Ausstattung und Farbe? 
Das DD hat glaub ich auch ne andere Geo als die anderen.
Meins ist ein 6point8.
Danke nochmal an Stefan 

Nächstes Bike wird ein Sunday! Bevor diese aussterben 
Sunday mit Boxxer WC 2009

Also falls ihr euer mal los werden wollt. Ruhig ne PM schreiben ob ich Interesse hätte  in M! Aber nur Rahmen


----------



## Mürre (3. Oktober 2012)

schönes Sunday, wird aber mal Zeit für ne neue Felge oder


----------



## blutbuche (4. Oktober 2012)

@CR3 . fein , fein !!!


----------



## DhOwNhIlLeR (4. Oktober 2012)

hey.. gibts irgendjemand der das sunday grün schwarz custom oder normal rahmen oder komplett bike verkauft?
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DhOwNhIlLeR (4. Oktober 2012)

hey.. wenn sie das sunday noch verkaufen haben sie mir bilder partliste und einen preis?
danke


----------



## Lörr (6. Oktober 2012)

Mal ne Frage - Ich setz mein Sunday grade etwas auf Abmagerungskur (aber ner preiswerten) und da stellt sich mir auch die Frage nach nem neuen Dämpfer. 
Titanfeder ist mit im Vergleich zur Gewichtsersparnis zu teuer, daher eher nen Luftdämpfer. Vom DHX Air liest man ja nur bedingt gutes im Sunday, nicht nur, dass man fräsen muss, damit der überhaupt reinpasst, sondern auch auf die Funktion bezogen (Was genau ist daran überhaupt so viel schlechter als am DHX Coil?)

Wie steht das mit anderen Luftdämpfern - Vivid Air, Evolver, ect. ? Auch nicht zu empfehlen oder nen Versuch wert?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Snap4x (6. Oktober 2012)

Schonmal in einen Loch gefallen? 
Es ist so das der DHX Air "keinen" mittleren Federweg besitzt. Du hast also die Härte vom Anfang und dann knallt der durch den Federweg und dann ist der durch^^

Hatte mal selber ein Video gemacht. Ist zwar ein Ghost Northshore aber Dämpfer sollte das selbe Problem zeigen:


----------



## Lörr (6. Oktober 2012)

Danke schonmal

Also ist das Problem nicht "Luftdämpfer im Sunday" sondern "DHX AIR"?  Sprich - anderen Luftdämpfer im Sunday könnte man ausprobieren?


----------



## HC-Maxi (6. Oktober 2012)

ich meine im ridemonkey thread gelesen zu haben, dass der vivid air ganz gut funktionieren soll.

Ich persönlich würde ja auf das bisserl Gewichtersparnis pfeiffen und lieber nen rc4 reinstricken. Ich versprech dir, danach wirst du dich neu verlieben! ;-) Spar lieber an anderer Stelle Gewicht statt beim Dämpfer.


----------



## Snap4x (6. Oktober 2012)

Richtig 
Schwalbe FR Reifen mit X-Light Schläuchen? 
Reifen wiegt so etwa 700 Gramm pro Stück, Schlauch 110 Gramm.
Lenker? Den Funn Fatboy? Wiegt unter 300 Gramm und ist breit.
Gabel? Hast doch ne 888 drin, oder? Wiegt auch locker 3.4 kg 

Mein 6.8 wiegt auch 16,48 kg 

Edit: Schaut jetzt so aus:



Vorerst letztes Bild bis ka wann.


----------



## Lörr (6. Oktober 2012)

sonst find ich leider kaum ne Stelle mehr  is alles schon recht leicht - bzw so leicht, dass meiner Meinung nach die Gewichtsersparnis mit den damit verbundenen Kosten in keiner Relation stehen. Bzw schon einer, aber keiner guten 

Wenn ich keinen LuftdÃ¤mpfer einbau, bleib ich beim DHX 5.0 Coil, der reicht mir vollkommen. 

Also Vivid Air kÃ¶nnte man probieren? Muss man da auch wieder am DW Link frÃ¤sen?

â¬: 
Worauf bezog sich das Richtig nun?^^ Auf das "nicht am DÃ¤mpfer sparen" oder auf das "anderer LuftdÃ¤mpfer kÃ¶nnte taugen"?

Ein Funn Fatboy ist bereits montiert, Gabel ist zwar ne 888, aber mit Protone Air kit, daher nur etwa 2850g. 
Ãber andere Reifen denk ich zur Zeit nach, leider ist mein Hometrail (falls der Ã¼berhaupt noch existiert, da wird ja Woche fÃ¼r Woche mehr zerstÃ¶rt) extrem Lehmig, daher kommt man da mit den meisten leichten Reifen wie Big Betties oder sowas hauptsÃ¤chlich seitwÃ¤rts voran.


----------



## Snap4x (6. Oktober 2012)

Hast du den alten?
Im Bikemarkt wird grad noch ein "neuer" DW-Link angeboten...


----------



## Lörr (6. Oktober 2012)

öhm, da mein Radl schon recht betagt ist, vermute ich mal, dass da der Alte drin ist. Bzw wie schaut der denn aus? 
Hier sieht man ihn etwas: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/573110
Wäre schade, den weghauen zu müssen, hab ihn mir doch extra eloxieren lassen^^


----------



## HC-Maxi (6. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm... schon ne titanfeder in der 888? Die Fox Ti-federn passen in die neue 888, da könntest was einsparen... oder aber ne Sixc Kurbel, da geht der porn-faktor auch noch steil ab 
Naja, ganz wie du meinst. Versuchen kannst dus ja, mehr als dass du wieder den dhx einbaust kann ja nicht sein. Ob da was ausgefräst werden muss kann ich leider nicht sagen, ist aber leich möglich und kein allzu großes Problem... Be Eisensäge reicht im Normalfall aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (6. Oktober 2012)

Eisensäge? Oha, das klingt etwas rabiat  ne wenn, dann würde das Teil das Karnickel bekommen, da vertrau ich eher drauf, dass das danach noch hält^^
Am meisten reizen würde mich eigentlich ein Evolver ISX 6 - den Dämpfer fand ich schon immer sexy  aber ob der was taugt?

Race Face Sixc? Ich hab meine Descendant noch nie genutzt^^ da bleib ich erstmal bei der^^
Titanfeder noch rein? Ist doch schon ein Air kit drin^^
Titanfeder im DHX wäre auch noch ne Option, aber ne im Vergleich zur Gewichtsersparnis sehr teure^^


----------



## HC-Maxi (6. Oktober 2012)

ne sixc würd mich schon sehr ansprechen, aber da hab ich noch zu viel angst vor dem material weil ich reibe mit den Schuhen oft an der Kurbel und das mag die sixc angeblich nicht so 

Titanfeder wäre ne Option, aber wer will schon so viel Geld in die Hand nehmen, nur damits leichter wird... wenns besser und leichter werden würde wärs ok, aber so...

Zum Evolver kann ich nix sagen, sry. Kann dir nur den Ridemonkey thead ans Herz legen, da gibts so ziemlich alles an wissen, das übers Sunday existiert... suchen muss man halt lange 

den hier mein ich =)


----------



## Snap4x (6. Oktober 2012)

246 Seiten 
Na dann habe ich ja was zum lesen heute Abend 

klingt Interessant.
PS: Lörr... lass dein IH so 
Ich mag es, hab es ja auch in meinen Favo's Alltime drin!


----------



## Lörr (6. Oktober 2012)

:O 256 das is n bisschen viel  
Gut, dann schmeiß ich die Titanfeder schonmal aus den Überlegungen raus^^

Ich hab hier zum Glück wen entdeckt, der nen Evolver im Sunday hat - mal anschreiben und fragen, wie der so ist^^
Jetzt heißts erstmal abwarten^^

Es werden ja auch keine sooo charakteristischen Teile getauscht, daher... 

Danke schonmal für die Tipps


----------



## HC-Maxi (9. Oktober 2012)

Hier meines mal wieder... hat sich nicht viel getan, außer dass mir die Trailseeker Pedale um die Ohren geflogen sind, hinten n Baron drauf ist, der auch rollt und ne harte Feder in der 888 ist. 

Ahja... und ich hab die Kette geputzt! ...war übrigens ne gute Idee, das Rad ist jetzt wieder in Silent-Mode :-D


----------



## Lörr (9. Oktober 2012)

gefällt mir, ich überleg mir auch, ob ich mein Rad, wenn der Lack kaputt genug ist, entlacken und Roh fahren soll^^


----------



## HC-Maxi (9. Oktober 2012)

Schön finde ich es so schon, aber das entlacken war ne mords arbeit... also ich wills nicht nochmal machen, das geb ich ehrlich zu =)


----------



## Lörr (9. Oktober 2012)

das glaub ich dir gerne, vorallem die Pulverbeschichtung aus den ganzen kleinen Ecken zu bekommen stell ich mir unschön vor^^


----------



## HC-Maxi (9. Oktober 2012)

ist deiner gelb gepulvert? wenn ja, dann würd ichs an deiner Stelle fast bleiben lassen... meiner hatte den Vorteil, dass er ja von Werk aus lackiert war und der Lack auf lösemittelhältiges Abbeizmittel gut ansprach (zumindest auf das zweite Abbeizmittel das ich probiert hab ). Ne Pulverbeschichtung ist davon im Normalfall allerdings recht unbeeindruckt und säurehältige Abbeizmittel sollte/darf man auf Aluminium nicht anwenden. :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (9. Oktober 2012)

ist gepulvert, aber das sollte noch abzubekommen sein - ist relativ dünn. Klar, bei ner normalen Lackierung gehts eher, aber ich hab auch schon Pulver per Beize entfernt - etwas mühsam, aber machbar^^
Werd ich aber auch nur dann machen, wenns wirklich nötig ist.


----------



## Rotzkotz (9. Oktober 2012)

Mit der Feder wie ich sie in meinem Sunday fahre kommst du Gewichttechnisch auf das Niveau eines Luftdämpfers. Allerding mit der Performance eines Coil's  Mein Dämpfer wiegt mit Feder 590gr. 
Progressiv Suspension 2.25x275 wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## dh-lisa (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!
Meinst Du mich? Wenn Du das Sunday in der Acid Wash Lackierung haben willst, dann schreib ne PN. 
Sers!
Matti



DhOwNhIlLeR schrieb:


> hey.. gibts irgendjemand der das sunday grün schwarz custom oder normal rahmen oder komplett bike verkauft?
> danke


----------



## dh-lisa (10. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Rotzkotz (10. Oktober 2012)

Ach, dass kostet doch 2800,- Euro oder sowas? Etwas Utopisch.


----------



## dh-lisa (10. Oktober 2012)

Ist auch utopisch geil 

Originalbikes aus Worldcup vom MonsterEnergyTeam gibts auch nicht an jeder Ecke! IronHorse hat immer spezielle Customframes für die Teamfahrer gemacht mit Sonderlackierungen und veränderter Geometrie. Dieses hier hat nen flacheren Lenkwinkel und ein längeres Oberrohr als die Standradrahmen! Fährt sich absolut sensationell und läßt sich mit Angleset bis auf supermoderne 63 Grad trimmen... Den etwas hohen Lenker von Hill mag nicht jeder, dafür sind die Initialen auf dem Vorbau...



Rotzkotz schrieb:


> Ach, dass kostet doch 2800,- Euro oder sowas? Etwas Utopisch.


 
Wenn 5 Jahre alte abgerippte Pferdchen für 1600,- verkauft werden finde ich 2500,- - -2800,- für ein fast neues (!) IH auch nicht zu viel!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-Maxi (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde das rad ja an sich sehr interessant. Ich hätte gern mal n foto auf dem man es genau von der seite sieht. Ich muss ehrlich sagen dass es mir auf dem foto nach nem standard frame mit custom lackierung aussieht, was das rad allerdings ja nicht uninteressanter macht. Lad mal bitte eins hoch, wenn du zeit hast!


----------



## dh-lisa (10. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Du von nem bloßen Foto 2-3 cm Unterschied ablesen kannst, Respekt! 
Ne im Ernst, hab alle Maße nachgemessen! Oberrohr liegt zwischen M und L, Lenkwinkel ist 64Grad, Sitzrohr etwas kürzer als M. Also Custom!!!



HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Ich finde das rad ja an sich sehr interessant. Ich hätte gern mal n foto auf dem man es genau von der seite sieht. Ich muss ehrlich sagen dass es mir auf dem foto nach nem standard frame mit custom lackierung aussieht, was das rad allerdings ja nicht uninteressanter macht. Lad mal bitte eins hoch, wenn du zeit hast!


----------



## dh-lisa (10. Oktober 2012)




----------



## dh-lisa (10. Oktober 2012)




----------



## HC-Maxi (10. Oktober 2012)

dh-lisa schrieb:


> Wenn Du von nem bloßen Foto 2-3 cm Unterschied ablesen kannst, Respekt!
> Ne im Ernst, hab alle Maße nachgemessen! Oberrohr liegt zwischen M und L, Lenkwinkel ist 64Grad, Sitzrohr etwas kürzer als M. Also Custom!!!



nein, die Oberrohr- und Sitzrohrmaße erkenne ich an nem Foto sicher nicht, soviel ist klar, aber ich erkenne zB. auf den Bildern von meinem (und auch anderen IH) dass n Angleset verbaut ist und genau das irritiert mich. Welche Maße haben Oberrohr, Sitzrohr....? Würd mich sehr interessieren.

Nur den Rahmen willst ja nicht verkaufen, oder?


----------



## Lörr (10. Oktober 2012)

sagtmal, ich hab in meinem Sunday, da s n 2006er ist, diesen DW link: http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c54/CK_123/SundayFrontPG9.jpg
Muss ich da noch was wegfräsen, damit ich jeden Dämpfer einbauen kann? Sprich - den einzelnen Steg da unten auch noch weg, oder sollte das auch so passen? Bei den neueren DWLinks ist der Steg ja weiter vorne, scheint zumindest so. 
Entschuldigt meine dämlichen Fragen^^


----------



## dh-lisa (10. Oktober 2012)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> nein, die Oberrohr- und Sitzrohrmaße erkenne ich an nem Foto sicher nicht, soviel ist klar, aber ich erkenne zB. auf den Bildern von meinem (und auch anderen IH) dass n Angleset verbaut ist und genau das irritiert mich. Welche Maße haben Oberrohr, Sitzrohr....? Würd mich sehr interessieren.
> 
> Nur den Rahmen willst ja nicht verkaufen, oder?



Oberrohr: exakt gemessen von Mitte Steuersatz bis Mitte Sitzrohr 55cm
Reach: etwa (!) 40cm
Stack 95cm
Hinterbau 44 cm

Oberrohr horizontal gemessen ca 61cm

Ein Angleset kann ich an meinem Bike nicht finden 

Und ja, nur den Rahmen will ich nciht verkaufen, finde auch das einen Frevel an dem Bike


----------



## Marder (10. Oktober 2012)

Lörr schrieb:


> sagtmal, ich hab in meinem Sunday, da s n 2006er ist, diesen DW link: http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c54/CK_123/SundayFrontPG9.jpg
> Muss ich da noch was wegfräsen, damit ich jeden Dämpfer einbauen kann? Sprich - den einzelnen Steg da unten auch noch weg, oder sollte das auch so passen? Bei den neueren DWLinks ist der Steg ja weiter vorne, scheint zumindest so.
> Entschuldigt meine dämlichen Fragen^^



bei dem passt nur der dhx und ich glaube noch sowas wie der 5th element...
bei dem neueren passt dazu noch der vivid.

für den rc4 / bos / oder ähnlichem muss beim alten und neuen link der steg weg


----------



## Lörr (10. Oktober 2012)

okay, dann wird bald die Fräse ihren Spaß da dran haben^^
Dankesehr


----------



## Stoegl (22. Oktober 2012)

Falls jemand von euch ein schickes, komplettes Sunday kaufen will:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/59227-ironhorse-sunday-gr-m-raw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (22. Oktober 2012)

Doofe Frage hier nochmal!
Brauch Lager für mein 2005er Sunday
Wieviele von welchen?

Mein Warenkorb schaut so aus


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. November 2012)

Hi,
Ich habe auf die Schnelle nix in der Suche gefunden.
Ich fahre momentan einen DHX 5 in meinem Sunday. Kann ich mit dem gleichen DW Link einen Manitou Revox fahren?

Danke


----------



## Rotzkotz (1. November 2012)

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/786

Von jedem Lager brauchst du natürlich zwei. Bei dem Sunday solltest du dir nicht die billigsten kaufen! die gehen super schnell kaputt, glaub's mir. Ich konnte meine in Ebay gekauften Teile, ca. alle 3 Monate wechseln. 

Welche genaue Bezeichnung du brauchst weiß ich leider nicht! Steht aber auf deinen alten drauf?


----------



## HC-Maxi (7. November 2012)

Hi! =)

ich gebe hier mal zu Protokoll, dass ich auf der Suche nach nem 6Point bin. Also wenn wer was weiß, bin ich für Info dankbar


----------



## felixh. (8. November 2012)

@HC-Maxi - welche Größe und nur Rahmen, oder komplett aufgebaut?

Ich bin am überlegen mein Radel wieder auf den 7Point M Rahmen aufzubaun, weil mir ein 6Point Large doch etwas zu groß ist... Hätte auch noch einen Großteil an Parts um es aufzubaun.... (allerdings bin ich die nächsten 2-3 Wochen wohl wegen Außenbandausriss, noch unfähig es anzugehen).

Haben tu ich: Rahmen inkl. eingebautem -2° Angleset, Dämpfer (original Van RC Coil), Federgabel (zocchi 66 RC2 ETA inkl. neuen Dichtungen), Bremsen (neue Elixir 5), Laufräder (original, wobei ich auch gewillt wäre einen ZTR Flow/Pro II Laufradsatz zu verkaufen), Kasette, Shifter (allerdings nur die original X7), usw - fehlen tut Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk , Lenker, Kette


----------



## Snap4x (8. November 2012)

Schick mal PM wegen LRS!


----------



## Yannic_M (2. Dezember 2012)

Rahmen steht zum Verkauf


Btw: Günstig abzugeben, da Hinterbau Spiel hat.


----------



## Mürre (3. Dezember 2012)

Hinterbau Spiel lässt sich doch beseitigen


----------



## Dowhnhiller21 (5. Dezember 2012)

meiner steht auch zu verkauf: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/82213-ironhorse-fox-ironhorse-sunday-wc

geht der preis oder ist der zu teuer ? 

Gruß Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (5. Dezember 2012)

ooooh shiiit 
immer wenn die Kohle für was anderes investiert wurde, kommt mir sowas 
der Preis ist Heiss 
ich hätte es nicht unter 750- 800 hergegeben


----------



## Snap4x (5. Dezember 2012)

Hab meinen fÃ¼r 400â¬ gekauft


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (5. Dezember 2012)

Yannick seins ?


----------



## Snap4x (5. Dezember 2012)

Wer sprach davon? Nee aus UK.
Pinkbike ist da ne gute Quelle


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (5. Dezember 2012)

ne, der Verkauft sein Rahmen ja auch für 400 
weshalb ich gefragt hab 
gibts da so Günstige ? (Pinkbike Uk.)

wenn ja, Danke für die Quelle 

in welchem zustand ist dein Rahmen ? Bilder vllt. ?


----------



## Snap4x (5. Dezember 2012)

Paar beulen, aber okay.
Neu gepulvert. Bilder kommen bald. Es ist weder schwarz noch Raw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (5. Dezember 2012)

Rot, Pink ??


----------



## Snap4x (6. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand noch Spacer und Distanzringe für die Lager übrig?
Suche genau die, die an den Lager der Wippe zwischen Rahmen kommen.
mir fehlen einseitig leider... also hab ich verschludert


----------



## Snap4x (12. Dezember 2012)

Falls noch wer ein 7point in S sucht:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/86221-iron-horse-7-point-gr-s-inkl-fox-dampfer-und-zubehor
280â¬

PS: Gaaanz Stark bleiben...


----------



## no81 (13. Dezember 2012)

Mürre schrieb:


> Hinterbau Spiel lässt sich doch beseitigen



ich versuchs mittlerweile seit fast 3 Jahren mit allen Mitteln und habs nicht geschafft


----------



## Börnd (13. Dezember 2012)

man kann das hinterbauspiel beseitigen, indem man anstatt der unteren lager im hinterbau (die mit dem hülsen) gewöhnliche lager einbaut und als distanz auf maß gedrehte unterlegscheiben zwischen lager und achse verbaut. ich habs mal kurz skizziert.



die maße für die u-scheiben sollte man individuell am rahmen ermitteln.


----------



## Snap4x (15. Dezember 2012)

Hey, brauch jetzt noch ein Steuersatz, also Winkelsteuersatz.
Welche Maße genau? Also 1,5" auf 1 1/8" ist klar.
Welche Einpresstiefe und Gesamtlänge?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (15. Dezember 2012)

Einpresstiefe spielt nicht soo eine Rolle 
zum Winkelsteuersatz, nehm den von K9 wenn du -2° haben möchtest 
den hab ich in meinem alten Big Air drin 
Super leicht  baut relativ tief und der Bernhard ist ein Super Typ !!


----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2012)

Entscheidend ist die Steuerrohrlänge.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (16. Dezember 2012)

sind doch auch 120mm beim Sunday oder ?


----------



## HC-Maxi (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich dachte 127mm, bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (16. Dezember 2012)

Jap, 127 mm...  also 5 inch


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (16. Dezember 2012)

aahh ok. Sorry


----------



## Marder (18. Dezember 2012)

hat jemand von euch zufällig noch nen buchsensatz für nen bos dämpfer für sunday übrig?


----------



## Snap4x (18. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand überhaupt ein Buchsen Satz über? 
Mir fehlen die


----------



## Rush9k (21. Dezember 2012)

http://[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1276748]
	
[/URL]


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (22. Dezember 2012)

ein Bild von der Antriebsseite wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Snap4x (22. Dezember 2012)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> ein Bild von der Antriebsseite wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Rush9k (22. Dezember 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1277108


----------



## HC-Maxi (22. Dezember 2012)

Auf welcher Höhe habt ihr denn eure Bottom Brackets bei den Sundays mit Angleset? Meins liegt derzeit auf 339mm und ich finds irgendwie voll gut. Gibts da Erfahrungswerte dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Goasse (23. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Snap4x (24. Dezember 2012)

Das kann ja was werden


----------



## HC-Maxi (24. Dezember 2012)

Ist da kein Steuersatz drinnen, oder ein -25grd Winkelsteuersatz?


----------



## Tribal84 (24. Dezember 2012)

hat jemand nochmal die übersichte welche lager im dwlink sind ?
bei mir sind die hinteren beiden total im sack und haben spiel ;(


----------



## Da Goasse (24. Dezember 2012)

Da ist kein Steuersatz drin  

Schau mal unter pearcecycles.Co.uk da findest die Übersicht!
 @Cr3ckb0t: wie darf ich deinen Kommentar verstehen?


----------



## Snap4x (24. Dezember 2012)

Weil ich gerade auch eins aufbaue und ich mich gefragt habe, was du noch so alles dran bauen wirst und welche Farbgestaltung. 
Nich bös' gemeint 

Wo wir schonmal dabei sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Goasse (24. Dezember 2012)

Na siehste, gut dass ich frag, bevor ichs in falschen Hals steck 

Hab einen neuen Thread aufgemacht mit dem ganzen Projekt. Werde wohl heute noch ein Update mit ein paar Parts einstellen! 

Farblich wird es bei weiß/rot/schwarz bleiben, nur weiß ich noch nicht genau, was alles rot und was schwarz eloxiert wird 

Deine Farbe hat auch was, bin sehr gespannt auf das Ergebnis!


----------



## Snap4x (24. Dezember 2012)

Ja weil ja 70% der aufbauten ja mit ner Boxxer sind und so Fox und MZ und Co eher mau vertreten sind.

Find aber die Fox vom Federverhalten eigtl. ganz gut zum Rahmen passt.

Meins wird sich wohl noch bis Ende Januar hinausziehen...


----------



## Rush9k (24. Dezember 2012)

die marzocchi wc3 888 ti evo  geht ab in dem , aber leider schwer... daher die vielen boxxer.... werde die 888 noch auf luftkit umbauen... dann ist die kiste nochmals knapp 900g leichter...


----------



## Teaser (25. Dezember 2012)

@Rush9k:
Meiner Erfahrung nach kratzt die Ersparnis eher an der 680 gr. Grenze. Im Gegensatz zu ner Evo Ti ist der Wert viel geringer und wiegt die Performance nicht auf. Eine eingefahrene 888 hat kein losbrechmoment.(Übetreibung macht deutlich...)


----------



## Teaser (29. Dezember 2012)

Sunday meiner Freundin:


----------



## Tribal84 (1. Januar 2013)

gut schaut es aus 

sunday meiner freundin


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. Januar 2013)

wow geiles Pferd reitet deine Freundin 
ist das Gr. S ?


----------



## Marder (1. Januar 2013)

ex-sunday meiner freundin 









und nochmal aufm rad


----------



## Tribal84 (1. Januar 2013)

schicke bilder und rad und der rahmen ist ein M


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. Januar 2013)

ebenfalls Schick 
ich liebe diesen Rahmen einfach 
werd mir vllt. auch wieder eines Aufbauen  (schon lange her)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (1. Januar 2013)

welche vorbau-länge ist deine freundin gefahren ?


----------



## Teaser (1. Januar 2013)

hehe. Scheint ja ein beliebtes Modell für bessere Hälften zu sein.


----------



## Rush9k (2. Januar 2013)

frage mich immer noch, wo die gabelschützer hin sollen? an das obere oder an das unterer rohr?

man sieht ja oft am unteren rohr die Dellen vom Anschlag...


----------



## pippo999 (3. Januar 2013)

Deswegen Gabelschutz am oberen....


----------



## Snap4x (4. Januar 2013)

Muss bis Sonntag stehen


----------



## san_andreas (5. Januar 2013)

Gute Farbe (wenn der Rest dezent wird).


----------



## Snap4x (5. Januar 2013)

Neee!


----------



## Teaser (5. Januar 2013)

Gold und Rot?


----------



## Snap4x (5. Januar 2013)

Rot? Passt doch nicht wirklich...
Wollte erst Silber/Chrom Aufbau machen... jetzt kommt aber ne andere Kombo
Denke Sonntag steht es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. Januar 2013)

Hau rein !


----------



## Snap4x (6. Januar 2013)

Erste Ausfahrt heute...


----------



## HC-Maxi (6. Januar 2013)

Oha... Bestimmt ne spannende Erscheinung am Trail!


----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2013)

Besseres Bild bitte ! Auf jeden Fall 1000mal besser als der Eimer aus dem anderen Thread !


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (6. Januar 2013)

gibts da noch ein anderes Fred ? Link ?


----------



## Snap4x (7. Januar 2013)

Noch isset nicht komplett und Wetter ist gerade bescheiden zum Foto machen.
Aber kommt^^ Bin überrascht wie sehr das Heck am Boden klebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teaser (7. Januar 2013)

Was hast Du denn für einen Dämpfer drin? Oder bist Du vorher kein Sunday gefahren?


----------



## Snap4x (7. Januar 2013)

Dämpfer ist ein Roco WC... nein bin nur das 6point gefahren


----------



## teddy_ (13. Januar 2013)

Lila steht dem Sunday gut!


----------



## AddiP (14. Januar 2013)

Ich bin nun auch endlich ein Sonntagsfahrer!!!!
So ein schönes Rad!!!!


----------



## gabs (14. Januar 2013)

aus dem bikemarkt?


----------



## AddiP (15. Januar 2013)

Ja.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (16. Januar 2013)

AddiP schrieb:


> Ich bin nun auch endlich ein Sonntagsfahrer!!!!
> So ein schönes Rad!!!!



dann fahr es und versau's nicht mit dem wippengedöns


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (16. Januar 2013)

hat da jemand was mit der wippe vor ?


----------



## AddiP (16. Januar 2013)

Ja ok...war halt irgend so ein Hirnfurz..


----------



## HC-Maxi (16. Januar 2013)

Egal was du vor hast, lass sie so, die ist so schon gut genug! =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (16. Januar 2013)

AddiP schrieb:


> Ja ok...war halt irgend so ein Hirnfurz..



darf ich fragen was du vor hattest ?

danke im voraus


----------



## AddiP (17. Januar 2013)

Einmal im "TUNE UP YOUE IRONHORSE" Thread  nachlesen!


----------



## Da Goasse (19. Januar 2013)




----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Januar 2013)

Geiles Ding!


----------



## Teaser (19. Januar 2013)

Wirklich sehr schön. Und der Vorderreifen hat bestimmt immens Grip...


----------



## Da Goasse (19. Januar 2013)

Teaser schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr schön. Und der Vorderreifen hat bestimmt immens Grip...



Danke!

Sind noch keine Schläuche drin  muss alles nochmal zerlegen und am 5. Februar vor Prüfern der HWK zusammen bauen


----------



## Teaser (19. Januar 2013)

dann toi toi toi. Aber bei so einem Projekt geht Dir das sicherlich easy von der Hand.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. Januar 2013)

schaut Super aus dein Pferd 
Winkelsteuersatz verbaut ?
der LW sieht recht flach aus


----------



## Da Goasse (20. Januar 2013)

Danke! 

Ist ein Works Components mit 2° wird noch ein wenig verbessert... kommen noch zwei Madenschrauben pro Schale rein, dass er sich nicht verdreht.

rein optisch schaut der Winkel schon um einiges "gesünder" aus  bin gespannt wie er sich fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. Januar 2013)

Da Goasse schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ist ein Works Components mit 2° wird noch ein wenig verbessert... kommen noch zwei Madenschrauben pro Schale rein, dass er sich nicht verdreht.
> 
> rein optisch schaut der Winkel schon um einiges "gesünder" aus  bin gespannt wie er sich fährt



ich hab in meinem Big Air auch ein Winkelsteuersatz -2° von K9 drin und hab die Madenschrauben garnicht rein geschraubt verdrehen tut sich da nix 

> auf jedenfall

viel Spaß damit und toi toi toi


----------



## felixh. (24. Januar 2013)

Ist etwas Glückssache der Toleranz. Normal verdreht sich nichts. Bei meinem 6Point Rahmen drehten die viel zu leicht (nach 2 Stunden fahren hatte ich -2° Lenkwinkel zur Seite...), und ich hab die Schalen mit Kontaktkleber befestigt (naja, irgendwie terminal solution) - beim 7Point ist es dagegen bombenfest --- (beim 6Point hab ich die aber auch mit 2-3 Klopfern schon reinbekommen, beim 7Point dagegen währe ohne Einpresswerkzeug nichts gegangen).


----------



## Da Goasse (24. Januar 2013)

genau das habe ich schon mehrfach gelesen, deshalb möchte ich auch die Madenschrauben rein machen, dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite!

Ich denke K9 wird die auch nicht zum Spaß rein gemacht haben...


----------



## AddiP (1. Februar 2013)

Hab gescheite Reifen aufgezogen und die Boxxer gecleant.....wenn Schneidwerk wieder fit ist kommen neue.


----------



## harbourmastah (5. Februar 2013)

ist auch noch das einzigste was mir fehlt.....Decals vom lieben Schneidwerk....ansonsten gepimpt mit K9 Feder + Code R + Works Components Headset -1grad!!! Fotos folgen wenn Decals dran sind!!!!


----------



## Da Goasse (6. Februar 2013)

Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber schon sehr nahe dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (6. Februar 2013)

sehr sehr Geil bis auf den Carbocage KeFü  find die dinger Optisch nicht schön


----------



## gabs (6. Februar 2013)

VERDAMMT!!! geil!


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Februar 2013)

Sehr Schick, paar Sachen würd ich ändern aber steht schon recht gut da


----------



## AddiP (6. Februar 2013)

Überragend!!!!!! So Detailverliebt...
Neben dem Wilson das einzige Rad,das mir in weiß gefällt!!!


----------



## gabs (6. Februar 2013)

nix ändern!

mich haut die schönheit richtig um!! ****

schönstes sunday überhaupt?


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Februar 2013)

Nein!!!


----------



## gabs (6. Februar 2013)

dann zeig ein besseres =)

na im ernst. das gesamtbild wirkt einfach unglaublich stimmend.

p.s. ok meins war auch nicht schlecht  (achtung ironie)


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Februar 2013)

Es wirklich schick aber gibt bessere...oder gab


----------



## Stoegl (6. Februar 2013)

So, der Winter ist rum, mein Sunday ist wieder aufgebaut


----------



## HC-Maxi (6. Februar 2013)

sehr nice!! =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Goasse (6. Februar 2013)

jetzt nochmal mit etwas besserm Foto...


----------



## Lörr (8. Februar 2013)

durchaus sehr ansehlich! 
Meins ist vielleicht auch bald wieder Fahrbereit, momentan wart ich noch auf meine dämlichen Dämpferbuchsen ... Bild gibts dann irgendwann


----------



## Snap4x (9. Februar 2013)

Buchsen, Dämpfer und auf schneidwerk


----------



## MukkiMan (10. Februar 2013)

> dämlichen Dämpferbuchsen ...


hast du etwa ein Evolver mit 12mm buchsen? Ich habe mir einfach neue Gleitbuchsen für den Dämpfer bei Huber bestellt, die von dem 14mm Dämpferauge auf 0,5 Zoll Achse geht.
Ist zwar sehr dünn aber funzt super!


----------



## SlowTV (18. Februar 2013)

jo hat jemand noch einen kompletten Hinterbau inkl Lager und links zu hause ?

hätte näml einen Sunday hauptrahmen der nagelnau ist und auf den aufbau wartet =)


----------



## HC-Maxi (18. Februar 2013)

Welche Größe hat denn der Hauptrahmen? Nicht, dass das was mit deiner Frage zu tun hätte, aber wenns n L ist, könntest ihn mir verkaufen, dann musst keinen Hinterbau mehr suchen


----------



## SlowTV (18. Februar 2013)

hmm is ein M/L denke ich ... steht nichts drauf und ist noch grob raw weil der damals aus der produktion genommen wurde .. ist ein WC team rahmen der nicht behandelt wurde =)
der verkauf ich nicht so schnell


----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2013)

Dann hol dir einen zum Ausschlachten aus dem Bikemarkt.


----------



## MukkiMan (18. Februar 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/83680-ih-ironhorse-sunday-hinterbau-2009
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/102881-iron-horse-sunday-dw-link-neu-2009
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/103758-ih-ironhorse-sunday-wippen

ist doch alles im bikemarkt macht zusammen ca bestimmt 300 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlowTV (18. Februar 2013)

ist schon alles drin nur die wippen sind die alten will da die neuen und da fehlen noch alle achsen und lager ... komm ich über die 300 locker raus .. werd mir iwo nen gebrauchten sunday rahmen holen =) und dann hauptrahmen tauschen .... also wenn wer einen über hat alles anbieten ... größe egal zustand hauptrahmen auch , hinterbau sollte recht schick sein =)


----------



## HC-Maxi (18. Februar 2013)

Dude1aut schrieb:


> hmm is ein M/L denke ich ... steht nichts drauf und ist noch grob raw weil der damals aus der produktion genommen wurde .. ist ein WC team rahmen der nicht behandelt wurde =)
> der verkauf ich nicht so schnell



Klingt gut! Versteh ich gut, dass du den nicht hergeben willst! =)
Gibts Bilder davon?


----------



## SlowTV (18. Februar 2013)

kann ich die woche mal machen ... ist wirklich nagel neu ... ist eben aus der produktion genommen worden bevor die oberfläche behandelt wurde also steht noch alles offen .... wenn ich eben zu einem hinterbau bzw billigen rahmen komme ...


----------



## SlowTV (18. Februar 2013)

das ist das gute stück =) noch ganz unangetastet


----------



## MukkiMan (19. Februar 2013)

sehr geil! ist ein M Rahmen ;-) wie groß bist du?


----------



## SlowTV (19. Februar 2013)

178 ... woran sieht man das ? =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (19. Februar 2013)

MukkiMan schrieb:


> sehr geil! ist ein M Rahmen ;-) wie groß bist du?



woran siehst du das jetzt?
ich kann an hand des fotos nicht unterscheiden, ob das oberrohr 1-2cm länger und der lenkwinkel vielleicht 1° flacher sind als bei dem serienrahmen


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (19. Februar 2013)

würd auch auf M tippen 
wenn ich mir das Sitzrohr und das Gusset so ansehe sieht das eher nach M Rahmen aus 
kann aber auch Täuschen 
aber schick isses


----------



## HC-Maxi (19. Februar 2013)

Ich finde nicht dass es nach nem standard medium aussieht. Vielleicht liegts an der perspektive, aber der LW wirkt flacher als der SW und das war beim Sunday genau anders rum. Und soweit ich weiß hatte Sam Hill n Unterrohr von nem L in dem M Rahmen.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2013)

Jup, das stimmt.


----------



## SlowTV (19. Februar 2013)

kann gut sein da der Rahmen über das weltcup team angeschafft wurde


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2013)

Das hier :


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Februar 2013)

Aber ernsthaft, an dem Foto erkennt ihr den lenkwinkel???


----------



## SlowTV (19. Februar 2013)

naja nützt alles nix ohne hinterbau also alles anbieten was geht =)
hätt auch nen 2012er Propain rage rahmen zu tauschen/verkaufen ....


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2013)

@Martin: mach' mal die Augen zu, summe leise "Sam " und lege dann die Hand auf den Bildschirm...dann wirst du die Winkel auch "sehen" !


----------



## HC-Maxi (19. Februar 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Aber ernsthaft, an dem Foto erkennt ihr den lenkwinkel?



Erkennen im Sinne von "das sind 63,5 grad" sicher nicht, aber ich sehe dass der LW flacher ist als der SW. Leg halt 2 lineale aufn Monitor dann erkennt mans besser. Die Frage bleibt nur ob das an der Perspektive liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MukkiMan (19. Februar 2013)

hätte halt auch gesagt wegen dem Gusset... Ansonsten guck doch mal wie lang das Unterrohr ist ;-) dann kann ich mal gucken wie lang meins beim L Rahmen ist. Aber mit 178 sollte das normale M auch gut passen!


----------



## SlowTV (19. Februar 2013)

hab den rahmen zur zeit in kärnten bin jz aber wieder in Innsbruck .... wird sich also bisschen verzögern die ganze vermessung

vorerst wär es mir lieber mal das hinterbau problem zu lösen =)


----------



## MukkiMan (19. Februar 2013)

ja gut hinterbau wäre schon wichtig ^^


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (19. Februar 2013)

dann hol dir doch den Hinterbau vom Bikemarkt 
da ist doch alles was du brauchst


----------



## SlowTV (19. Februar 2013)

ja aber zu nem preis dass ich mir gleich nen gebrauchten komplett kaufen kann ... am liebsten würd ich meinen tauschen


----------



## Da Goasse (19. Februar 2013)

So Jungs, mal ein besseres Bild, Details gibts in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## Snap4x (20. Februar 2013)

Ich nerv nochmal hier.
Die Buchsen von den alten Sunday haben welche Maße nochmal?


----------



## AddiP (20. Februar 2013)

Da kann Ich dir leider nicht behilflich sein.

So...hier mein Sunday mit neuen Wippen.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. Februar 2013)

sieht Stark aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teddy_ (20. Februar 2013)

Super!
Wa bewirken die neuen Wippen?


----------



## AddiP (20. Februar 2013)

Zu einem eine einzigartige Optik (ob besser oder schlechter muss jeder für sich entscheiden)
Und zum anderen ein um ca. 0.5° flacheren LW


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. Februar 2013)

0,5 oder 1,5° ?


----------



## AddiP (20. Februar 2013)

0,5°... der zusätzliche 1° kommt vom Steuersatz!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. Februar 2013)

ach stimmt


----------



## SlowTV (21. Februar 2013)

woher sin die wippen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2013)

Selfmade.


----------



## Hopfe (21. Februar 2013)

vom wem ? bzw kann ich mir da vll welche machenlassen ? =)


----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2013)

Mal paar Posts weiter oben lesen...AddiP


----------



## SlowTV (21. Februar 2013)

wiedermal was neues über meinen Rahmen erfahren .. war ein Ersatzrahmen vom Madcatzteam =))))))


----------



## MukkiMan (23. Februar 2013)

AddiP ich sitze das ganze dann mal probe wenn man sich mal wieder aufem Trail trifft ;-)


----------



## AddiP (23. Februar 2013)

Sollte sich einrichten lassen, evtl darfste auch mehr als sitzen


----------



## Snap4x (25. Februar 2013)

Dann hier auch nochmal


----------



## AddiP (25. Februar 2013)

Buchsenmaße?
Benötige auch neue für meine neue wippe...danke


----------



## Snap4x (25. Februar 2013)

Beim neuen müssten das 30x8 mm sein.
Meine sind ~23x8 und ~24x8 mm


----------



## Da Goasse (25. Februar 2013)

Sind beim neueren 30x10mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (25. Februar 2013)

Da Goasse schrieb:


> Sind beim neueren 30x10mm



Weiß jemand warum genau Breiter geworden sind?
Gibt es da einen bestimmten Grund?


----------



## AddiP (25. Februar 2013)

Mich interessiert eher das Maß vom Dämpferauge zur Wippe.
Deine Wippe ist ja auch grade und nicht geschwungen...
Wollte mir ausbauen,einbauen und messen sparen.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. Februar 2013)

messe es selber lieber 
wieso das maß vom Dämpferauge zur Wippe ?
einfach mit Messschieber das Maß zwischen zwei Wippen messen schon hast du dein Maß für die Buchsen


----------



## AddiP (25. Februar 2013)

Recht hast du, werde ich auch lieber machen...


----------



## Mürre (3. März 2013)

Passend zum Wetter das Rad aus dem Keller geholt und bewegt


----------



## SlowTV (3. März 2013)

hallo hat iwer von euch mal alle Lager ausgemesse ? 
oder wo bestellt ihr eure lagersätze?

grüße


----------



## SlowTV (5. März 2013)

soo nächste woche kommen meine 2 Rahmen zu mir dann wird gebastelt =)
zielgewicht15kg +/-300gramm ... wird eher minus =)


----------



## Marder (5. März 2013)

Dude1aut schrieb:


> soo nächste woche kommen meine 2 Rahmen zu mir dann wird gebastelt =)
> zielgewicht15kg +/-300gramm ... wird eher minus =)



da bin ich mal gespannt - weniger als 16,0kg fand ich bei mir nie sinnvoll und das war schon an der grenze oder es wurde mir viel zu teuer


----------



## SlowTV (5. März 2013)

hmm die 16 gehn sich locker aus allein mit den parts die ich da hab ... und da ich 2 rahmen bekomme wird einer vll auf nen vivid air umgebaut ... aber das air projekt kommt sicher erst mid-season ....
die 14,xx sollten sich rein rechnerisch ausgehn ... bekomm ja einen Hauptrahmen der aus dem ersatzteillager vom madcatz team stammt ... ist auch ein wenig leichter als der normale ... wird sich dann zeigen was es schlussendlich ausmacht =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (6. März 2013)

Dude1aut schrieb:


> hmm die 16 gehn sich locker aus allein mit den parts die ich da hab ... und da ich 2 rahmen bekomme wird einer vll auf nen vivid air umgebaut ... aber das air projekt kommt sicher erst mid-season ....
> die 14,xx sollten sich rein rechnerisch ausgehn ... bekomm ja einen Hauptrahmen der aus dem ersatzteillager vom madcatz team stammt ... ist auch ein wenig leichter als der normale ... wird sich dann zeigen was es schlussendlich ausmacht =)



so hatte meins noch 17kg - bin mal gespannt wo du da noch über 2kg sparen willst:

Sunday (L-Rahmen)
Fox RC4 - 350er Stahlfeder..............................-200bis300gr titanfeder.... -400bis 500gr vivid air (wenn er passt!)

Boxxer SoloAir/Bos Kartusche...........................-150gr 35mm rc mit solo-air

x.9 Short Cage................................................. -10bis 15gr x.0
x.0 Trigger
Descendant 165x83.........................................-300gr wenn du in carbon investierst (clavicula)
e.13 36t
Dura Ace 12-23
Sram PC991.....................................................-50gr gibts nen paar leichtere
Formula The One

Carbon e.13 Eigenbau

Funn Fatboy....................................................-100gr bei carbon
Lizard Skins.....................................................-80gr bei moosgummi
twenty6 f1.......................................................-60gr z.b. 77designz
Thomson Elite...................................................-50gr leichte mit hülse oder ausgeriebnem sattelrohr
SLR TT..............................................................-50gr tune speedneedle
Twenty6 PreRunner.........................................-50 bis 70gr leichte titan

bor Naben....................................................... tune oder dt 240s minimal leichter?
DT Competition................................................dünner sinnlos
721 (bald Flow)...............................................-2x -130gr für flow 

Maxxis Minion Dual Ply 2,35, AV13, Schwalbe Felgenband............-2x 90gr bei unter 100gr schläuche


14,xxkg würde ich bei meinem rahmengewicht von 4,1-4,2kg (bin mir nicht mehr sicher) als fast unmöglich bezeichnen, wenn man noch für dh sinnvolle parts auswählt!


----------



## SlowTV (6. März 2013)

jop wird sich eben zeigen .. hab nen m rahmen das kommt auch noch dazu ... wird raw bleiben ( man glaubt kaum wie viel gewicht farbe ausmacht =) ) nur decals dran ...
restlichen parts wird sich zeigen ...laufräder werden nicht extrem leicht werden da ich nicht nur Leichtbau wahnsinn betreiben möchte sondern auch sicher fahren will =)
werden warschnl Die ex721 auf hope bleiben .. vll mid season die e13 lg1+ felgen drauf ...
wie gesagt ziel sind 15 sollte mit dem Luft fahrwerk locker klappen und mit coil wenns gut geht auch aber wenns 15,5 werden bin ich auch nit unglücklich da das immer noch extrem leicht ist meiner meinung nach =)


----------



## SlowTV (6. März 2013)

werde den "spezial" hauptrahmen mal wiegen wenn ihn mein kollge brignt nächste woche.

vorfreude ist auf jeden fall mal riesig ...

kurze frage noch ... für coilfahrwerk hab ich nen elka im sinn ... hat iwer shim richtlinien oder iwas an das man sich halten kann ? elka hat auf das sunday ja offiziell nie abgestimmt ... hab aber mit meinen lokal fahrwerkstunern geredet sollte hinhaun .... aber tipps sind immer gern gesehn =)


----------



## SlowTV (6. März 2013)

weiters wird die alltags variante sicher nicht unter die 15,5 kommen da ich anbauteile des Sponsors verwenden werde/muss


----------



## Marder (6. März 2013)

Dude1aut schrieb:


> jop wird sich eben zeigen ........ wird raw bleiben



lasse mich gerne von einem anderen überzeugen! spannendes projekt 

meiner war auch raw (ohne decals ), aber eben nen L rahmen


----------



## SlowTV (6. März 2013)

jop motivation ist voll da, geld wird an allen Ecken abgespart =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (6. März 2013)

Meins hatte 17kg, für mich wäre bei 16 spätestens Ende gewesen wenn es 100% downhilltauglich und haltbar bleiben soll... Bin gespannt was rauskommt bei dir! Mit Vivid Air hab ich schon eins gesehen aber ungefähr ein viertel Millimeter Platz zum Rahmen ;-)


----------



## Mürre (6. März 2013)

So wie das Rad oben zu sehen ist ca. 17kg ohne groß einzusparen. Einzigst Latexschläuche sind verbaut und im Vorbau und Gabel Titanschrauben.
Zu leicht finde ich irgendwann nicht mehr sinnvoll und vor allem gehts ab einem gewissen Punkt richtig ins Geld.


----------



## harbourmastah (6. März 2013)

16,8 KG wenn der Minion DHR 1ply ST noch eingebaut wird!


----------



## MukkiMan (6. März 2013)

Meins hat im moment mit Evolver IXS 6 und Boxxer Race 17,2. Allerdings hinten eine Almountain Felge und kurzer Carbon Stütze. Wenn ich mal runterrechne was noch möglich wäre, dann wären das bei mir
Pedalen noch -120gr
Solo air Einheit ca -200gr 
Hinten ist im moment Ersatzschlauch drin der bisschen übergewicht hat also nochmal -100gr
Leichtere Bremsen vielleicht nochmal -150gr

Dann wäre ich bei ca 16,5 
Minus Lack vielleicht noch 200gr

Danach wird alles unsinnig  danach würden nur noch Titan Schrauben und Eclipse Schläuche kommen usw... Auf Dualply Reifen verzichte ich nicht... die Maxxis 95gr Schläuche habe ich schon probiert... die sind mir beim Aufpumpen leider geplatzt.

Achja Vivid Air passt nicht ohne ein paar mm vom Rahmen weg zu Feilen!


----------



## teddy_ (6. März 2013)

Marder schrieb:


> -400bis 500gr vivid air (wenn er passt!)



Er passt ernn man vom Rahmen mm links und rechts wegfeilt


----------



## Marder (6. März 2013)

teddy_ schrieb:


> Er passt ernn man vom Rahmen mm links und rechts wegfeilt



gab aber auch leichte unterschiede beim rahmen, sodass bei manchen die 400er nukeproof titanfeder passte, bei anderen nicht... vielleicht ist das ja das bisschen spiel zum vivid air


----------



## SundayR1D3R (6. März 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @_Martin_: mach' mal die Augen zu, summe leise "Sam " und lege dann die Hand auf den Bildschirm...dann wirst du die Winkel auch "sehen" !



 haha ..zugut


----------



## Stoegl (11. März 2013)

Habt ihr egtl alle 30,0mm Sattelstützendurchmesser? Bei mir ist der komischerweise 27,2mm. Bin da etwas verwundert..


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (11. März 2013)

Ja, Sundays haben normalerweise 30,0 soweit ich weiß. Meines auch.


----------



## xMARTINx (11. März 2013)

Ich hatte auch 30,0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaesebroetchen (12. März 2013)

Wer kann mir denn mal die Steuerrohrlänge vom IH 6 Point verraten. =)


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (13. März 2013)

Hier mein schon etwas älteres Sunday, in der Sonne schauts aber noch ganz gut aus 
Foto ist von heute morgen. Musste einfach in den Schnee. In Bonn sind knappe 20cm ne kleine Sensation....zumindest für mich.


----------



## dh-lisa (13. März 2013)

Sam Hills Team Bike


----------



## xMARTINx (13. März 2013)

Als ich noch nen Sunday hatte hat mir nen Kumpel nen Foto von deinem Rad geschickt, aus Leogang glaub ich, kann das sein?
Sehr schickes Ding jedenfalls


----------



## felixh. (13. März 2013)

Kaesebroetchen schrieb:


> Wer kann mir denn mal die Steuerrohrlänge vom IH 6 Point verraten. =)



Hängt von der Größe ab. Als Large glauch ich 138mm...
Also sehr lang.

Am besten selber ausmessen...


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (13. März 2013)

felixh. schrieb:


> Hängt von der Größe ab. Als Large glauch ich 138mm...
> Also sehr lang.
> 
> Am besten selber ausmessen...




Joa, der Rahmen ist noch auf dem Weg zu mir... also mit messen is noch nix. wollt wissen ob meine lyrik da rein passt der Schaft ist nurnoch 165mm lang


----------



## Marder (13. März 2013)

Kaesebroetchen schrieb:


> Joa, der Rahmen ist noch auf dem Weg zu mir... also mit messen is noch nix. wollt wissen ob meine lyrik da rein passt der Schaft ist nurnoch 165mm lang




mein L von 2009 hat ein 141mm langes steuerrohr


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (13. März 2013)

Hm, da würde es mit Steuersatz schon eng werden. Bekomme eins in M von 09. Evtl. ist dieser dann ja um die Steuersatzbauhöhe flacher =P


----------



## harbourmastah (13. März 2013)

@_dh-lisa_

Dies ist keine Selbstbaureplika (wie sie leider häufig anzutreffen sind)  sondern ein echtes Teambike von Sam Hill (Initialen am Vorbau), daher  auch Federelemente, die man nirgends kaufen konnte. Das Fahrverhalten  davon ist um Welten besser als alle Standard-Sundays.

Warum sollte eine Vor-Serien Gabel der einer Serien-WC-Boxxer besser sein....ist doch im grunde dat gleiche Innenleben....genauso wie Dämpfer.....ich würde mich wirklich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen aber das dass Fahrverhalten um Welten besser ist.....scheint mir ein wenig übertrieben....damit scheinen alle (Standart)Sunday `s mist zu sein oder wie!?????

 Zu deinem zitatharbourmastah: Musst erstmal die getunedten Federelemente vom Team  fahren, da liegen Welten dazwischen, was man sonst so kaufen kann! Stell  Dir einfach Dein Sunday vor mit doppelt so smoothen Ansprechverhalten  ""

 ich fahre selbst auch eine Boxxer WC und nen DHX5.0 mit K9 Feder+Axiallager und es spricht butter an,sorry aber viel blabla kann ja jeder....am besten wir treffen uns mal zum Vergleich!!


p.s. dont get it wrong i love your bike!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (13. März 2013)

Ich hatte nen dhx5.0 vom motopitkant drin, zu nem ungetunten Dämpfer wirklich großer Unterschied!!! Und Teamfederung hat nicht viel mit serienteilen zu tuen


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (13. März 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Und Teamfederung hat nicht viel mit serienteilen zu tuen



erstens das 
und zweitens unterscheidet sich der Rahmen auch zur Serie >sprich Geo
L Rahmen mit M Sitzrohr, flacherer LW usw.


----------



## harbourmastah (13. März 2013)

lenkwinkel hab ich auch flacher um 1grad also auf 64grad......ja ok motopikan hat`s echt drauf und ich will mich ja auch nicht darüber streiten....ok ok ok...wieso kauft dann niemand das Teil!?? Ich hätte es sofort gemacht hätte ich mein eigenes nicht erst diesen Winter aufgebaut!?!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (13. März 2013)

hätte ich das Kleingeld dazu würde ich sofort zuschlagen


----------



## xMARTINx (13. März 2013)

Ich würde es nehmen wenn ich kein Rad hätte. Sunday war bis jetzt das beste Rad was ich Gefahren bin


----------



## dh-lisa (13. März 2013)

Hey,
ich bin nur restlos von den Socken gewesen, wie geil das Bike fährt. Und ich hatte zum Vergleich ein Summum Team gehabt und davor ein V10, aber beide von der Stange! Vielleicht ist auch ein bisschen Psychologie dabei, wenn man auf nem Original Worldcupper fährt, das stimmt schon. Aber kannst mein Bike jederzeit gerne man antesten, wenns ich noch hab im Frühjahr! 
Hey, und natürlich sind die Federelemente der Worlcupteams a bisserl besser, als die Standarddinger, alles andere wäre bla bla



harbourmastah schrieb:


> @_dh-lisa_
> 
> Dies ist keine Selbstbaureplika (wie sie leider häufig anzutreffen sind)  sondern ein echtes Teambike von Sam Hill (Initialen am Vorbau), daher  auch Federelemente, die man nirgends kaufen konnte. Das Fahrverhalten  davon ist um Welten besser als alle Standard-Sundays.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-lisa (13. März 2013)

Genau, warum kaufts keiner??
Bestimmt ist es in Wirklichkeit ein lackiertes Canyon 


harbourmastah schrieb:


> lenkwinkel hab ich auch flacher um 1grad also auf 64grad......ja ok motopikan hat`s echt drauf und ich will mich ja auch nicht darüber streiten....ok ok ok...wieso kauft dann niemand das Teil!?? Ich hätte es sofort gemacht hätte ich mein eigenes nicht erst diesen Winter aufgebaut!?!


----------



## harbourmastah (13. März 2013)

Würde ich gerne mal testen das Canyonhorse!


----------



## dh-lisa (13. März 2013)

Ach was solls, wer auf Ironhorse steht, hat schonmal grundsätzlich nix falsch gemacht!
Sind hat alles Feinschmecker!!!!!!!!



harbourmastah schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne mal testen das Canyonhorse!


----------



## harbourmastah (13. März 2013)

dh-lisa schrieb:


> Ach was solls, wer auf Ironhorse steht, hat schonmal grundsätzlich nix falsch gemacht!
> Sind hat alles Feinschmecker!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlowTV (17. März 2013)

sooo ABbeizen ist voll im Gange


----------



## blabla (17. März 2013)

Meins bei der heutigen Ausfahrt. Bin das 2. mal mit dem Winkelsteuersatz unterwegs gewesen, aber im Gegensatz zum ersten mal habe ich keinen Unterschied mehr gespürt


----------



## xMARTINx (17. März 2013)

Schönes Sonntag!!!


----------



## teddy_ (17. März 2013)

Richtig nice!


----------



## harbourmastah (18. März 2013)

@ blabla....ist das ein Rocco den du verbaut hast?? zufrieden damit??
 @Dude1aut.....was passiert danach....was hast du vor damit??


----------



## blabla (18. März 2013)

Jo ist es und ich in sehr zufrieden mit ihm  Während der Fahrt spüre ich keinen Nachteil gegenüber  einem Stahlfeder Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (18. März 2013)

ok...weil man ja sonst eher negatives hört mit Luftdämpfer im Sunday....hattest du Ihn schon im Bikeparkeinsatz wegen bottom-out-probleme.....ist das ein bestimmter tune!?!??


----------



## gabs (18. März 2013)

hab mal craig von avalanche angeschrieben. er hat mir davon abgeraten. auch ein dhx air mit seinem tuning. soll anfänglich zu sehr einsacken


----------



## harbourmastah (18. März 2013)

genau davon bin ich nämlich auch ausgegangen......das die sunday's einfach nicht auf luftdämpfer ausgelegt....


----------



## blabla (18. März 2013)

Also einsacken tut er nicht. Ich nutze in etwa den selben Federweg wie vorne. Druckstufe und Progression habe ich aber beim Roco sehr viel, bzw. das Maximum, eingestellt. Wobei man bei der Druckstufe dir Verstellungen nicht so merkt. Im  Bikepark war ich letztes Jahr nur ein Wochenende mit dem Dämpfer und sehr falschen Set-Up, wie zu hohen Luftdruck etc.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (18. März 2013)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> @_dh-lisa_
> 
> Dies ist keine Selbstbaureplika (wie sie leider häufig anzutreffen sind)  sondern ein echtes Teambike von Sam Hill (Initialen am Vorbau), daher  auch Federelemente, die man nirgends kaufen konnte. Das Fahrverhalten  davon ist um Welten besser als alle Standard-Sundays.
> 
> ...



immer dieses im worldcup ist alles um welten besser geschwafel und da sind ja alle federelemente verzaubert

also ich kann behaupten das ich schon ein ECHTES Sam Hill bike gefahren bin. was auch von ihm gefahren wurde ..und dann noch das, wo er in val di sole mit gestürzt ist ..also eins der letzten und besten.
und das dass Fahrverhalten um Welten besser kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen, eher im gegenteil ..leider fand ich meins von den federelementen besser. und mittlerweile ist mein fahrwerk schon wieder ein paar mal überarbeitet und noch genauer auf mich abgestimmt.
und was die geometrie angeht ..da hab ich auch keine änderung zum standart gemerkt. zollstock und winkelmesser hat ich leider nicht dabei wenn muß es minimalst sein, war aber auch zusehr mit den für mich schlecht abgestimmten fahrwerk beschäftigt


----------



## xMARTINx (18. März 2013)

Ein normaler Fahrer wird nie mit der Abstimmung eines Sam hill oder sonst jemanden klarkommen, logisch, die Jungs  fahren einen ganz anderen Speed und wenn man normal mit solch einem Rad fahren will geht das nunmal nicht besonders gut... Das Ding braucht halt Geschwindigkeit


----------



## SundayR1D3R (18. März 2013)

haha der war gut ..NICHT! ..was schreibst du.. ich kann dir mal geschwindigkeit geben 
wenn ich damit geschwindigkeit wie du so schön schriebst, gemacht hätte, hätten die standrohre aus dem casting gestanden.. außerdem war das fahrwerk total unausgeglichen, vorne sau weich hinten hart ..was aber sicher am jetzigen besitzer und deren einstellung lag. aber auch vom super plüschigen worldcup ansprechverhalten wo immer die rede von ist, hab ich nichts bemerkt.. es war nicht schlecht fals das jetzt so rüberkommen sollte. aber auch nichts besonderes, eher gehobene mittelklasse. immer diese wiedersprüche hier ..ick wees schon wovon ich schreibe


----------



## AddiP (18. März 2013)

Das ist echt ein scharfes Sunday! 

Meins ist auch endlich fahrbereit.


----------



## dh-lisa (18. März 2013)

Na dann hoff ich nur, dass Sam Hill das auch endlich einsieht, dass seine Bikes viel schlechter abgestimmt sind als es irgendwelche Hobbyfahrer können, und er mit Deinem Bike viel schneller wäre. 
Nimms nicht persönlich, aber da drehts jedem Tuner den Magen um...



SundayR1D3R schrieb:


> immer dieses im worldcup ist alles um welten besser geschwafel und da sind ja alle federelemente verzaubert
> 
> also ich kann behaupten das ich schon ein ECHTES Sam Hill bike gefahren bin. was auch von ihm gefahren wurde ..und dann noch das, wo er in val di sole mit gestürzt ist ..also eins der letzten und besten.
> und das dass Fahrverhalten um Welten besser kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen, eher im gegenteil ..leider fand ich meins von den federelementen besser. und mittlerweile ist mein fahrwerk schon wieder ein paar mal überarbeitet und noch genauer auf mich abgestimmt.
> und was die geometrie angeht ..da hab ich auch keine änderung zum standart gemerkt. zollstock und winkelmesser hat ich leider nicht dabei wenn muß es minimalst sein, war aber auch zusehr mit den für mich schlecht abgestimmten fahrwerk beschäftigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SundayR1D3R (18. März 2013)

ach komm du mir doch nicht ..muß bei deinen comments was du so von dir gibst eh schon immer schmunzeln . und wenn du lesen könntest bzw verstehen was ich schrieb.. davon hat keiner was erwähnt und er wird durchaus ein besseres fahrwerk haben als die meisten hobby piloten, richtig ..und mittlerweile ist es auch nochmal um einiges besser geworden als es damals war.
aber du schreibst auch nicht irgendwelchen Hobbyfahrern ..sondern Dem "*SundayR1D3R*"
und wenn du wüßtest was in meinen fahrwerk alles drinn steckt von der arbeit gan zu schweigen. und soweit ich mich erinnern kann war damals bei sam noch nicht soviel gemacht ..kein dlc, keine goldstanchion, shimbasierte druckstufe der gabel etc ..lediglich agb anpassung, shim tune und maxima racing gemisch.. achja und ein motion control speedstack anpassung die aber zum  ist/war und ein paar nicht vorhandene oldichtungen um das ansprechverhalten zu bessern
p.s. und auf deinem sunday hat er leider nie drauf gesessen ..bezweifle sogar das er es je gesehen hat
edit: bei dir steht: Iron Horse Sunday abzugeben an netten Menschen  ..            du kannst es ja mir geben ..einen netten menschen


----------



## gabs (18. März 2013)

DU bist der geilste! nur du.


----------



## dh-lisa (18. März 2013)

Immerhin hat Sam noch Zeit gehabt, seine Initialen einzustanzen... Oh Gott, was willst Du uns hier eigentlich sagen?? Ich jedenfalls bin Hobbyfahrer, freu mich über jeden Tag auf meinem Bike und weiß echt nicht was Dein Geschreibe hier soll!
Und P.S. Sam war in Schladming mit seinem ganzen Team im Gasthof von meinen Freunden, aber da warst Du wahrscheinlich auch dabei, als Tuningexperte


----------



## SundayR1D3R (18. März 2013)

das sagte ich nun auch nicht ..aber wenn ihr das meint


----------



## HC-Maxi (18. März 2013)

was gehtn hier ab!?!? ...sind schon wieder Ferien? Who f***ing cares wie Sam Hills Sunday fuhr/fährt/fliegt!? Probiert mal auf euren eigenen schnell zu sein, egal wer auch immer vorher drauf gesessen ist oder wessen Großcousin der übernächste Nachbar von Sam Hill oder Michael Jackson ist und das Rad geputzt hat!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (18. März 2013)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> was gehtn hier ab!?!? ...sind schon wieder Ferien? Who f***ing cares wie Sam Hills Sunday fuhr/fährt/fliegt!? Probiert mal auf euren eigenen schnell zu sein, egal wer auch immer vorher drauf gesessen ist oder wessen Großcousin der übernächste Nachbar von Sam Hill oder Michael Jackson ist und das Rad geputzt hat!




wahre worte 

EVIL 2 ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad_homer (18. März 2013)

hier mal wieder ein Bike:


----------



## AddiP (18. März 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## SundayR1D3R (18. März 2013)

hier mal wieder ein text
was hat das mit evil 2 zutun???
hc-maxi: kann dir da eigtl auch nur zustimmen.. es nervt einfach nur.
sonst bringt hier keiner  konstruktives und es kommt nur bliblablub im wc ist alles um welten  besser geschwafel ..ohne jegliches hintergrund wissen?
das findet ihr also besser?!
ok  dann werd ich demnächst auch nur noch so kommen! ..meine gabel ist die  beste weil, es ist einfach so. dann hat da sam dranngeka..t danach war die schwarz an den rohren und  ging voll geil ab und is überhaupt voll krass ey alter
mit es nicht ganz ot ist, noch ein älteres aber ganz gutes bild:


----------



## xMARTINx (18. März 2013)

Ist aber auch hübsch!


----------



## harbourmastah (19. März 2013)

@SundayR1D3R....gebe ich dir vollkommen recht,,,hatte mich ja auch schon muckiert Ã¼ber DH-lisa......ich hatte auch die gelegenheit das Bike von Sam was er in Valdisore gefahren ist zumindest einmal probe zu sitzen und gewichtstechnisch zu schauen wie schwer..../war ja das polierte ne?...es hatte son typ fÃ¼r 4000â¬ von nem schweizer abgekauft der es davor fÃ¼r 6000â¬ bei egay gekauft hat.......jedenfalls war es recht schwer und genau wie du sagtest vorne sehr weich und hinten ziemlich hart......nichtsdestotrotz war es ein erhabenes gefÃ¼hl darauf gesessen zu haben .....die ganzen blckbox parts sehen schon immer lecker aus und man fÃ¼hlt sich halt ganz besonders....leider hatte ich meins noch nicht zum vergleich.....aber der besitzer meinte dann natÃ¼rlich auch vorher nix besseres gefahren zu sein....


----------



## SundayR1D3R (19. März 2013)

ja das war es, von user Carpo:









ist schon ne waffe das kleine und man fühlt sich schon ganz anderst wenn man allein schon davor steht und schmachtet ..fahrwekstechnich ein wenig überarbeiten, paar kleinigkeiten ändern und es ist wieder eins der besten.

aber das hier ist immer noch mein favorit:





[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrkFBzKBcPg"]Sea Otter Classic 2008 - Up Close Look at Sam Hill's Bike - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## SundayR1D3R (19. März 2013)

gerad im netz gefunden. auch ein schönes exemplar:


----------



## harbourmastah (19. März 2013)

yupp genau das......für mich ist das polierte und auch das letzte Sunday am geilsten....wenn ich meins mal weglasse!!!!

btw: diese ausfräsungen am hauptrahmen sind schon echt geil....frag ist ob es auf dauer sinn macht oder nicht doch erheblich an stabilität verloren geht!????


----------



## Snap4x (19. März 2013)

Jungs! Mehr Farbe


----------



## harbourmastah (19. März 2013)

Wo bekomm ich son carbonschutz her?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlowTV (19. März 2013)

soo Letzter Abbeizvorgang dann ist genug =)

danach leicht anpolierren , aber nicht auf hochglanz (hauptrahmen ist ja nur Bastelframe)


----------



## HC-Maxi (19. März 2013)

Sehr nice! ...wenn man weiß, wieviel Arbeit das ist... ich erinnere mich noch immer an die Sauerei bei meinem!  Mit welchem Mittel hast es abgebeizt?


----------



## xMARTINx (19. März 2013)

Das geilste Sunday ist hill zur wm 2007 Gefahren!!!


----------



## SlowTV (19. März 2013)

Hmmmm hab mit meinem farbfachmann geredet ... das gute zeug dürfen sie ja nicht mehr verkaufen ..... Abbeizer Spezial von molto ... 3 durchgänge und einiges an handarbeit sind schon nötig ... aber muss sowiso auf die huber buchsen warten =)


----------



## HC-Maxi (19. März 2013)

hehe... ich die grüneck beize nur empfehlen! Verpestet zwar jegliche Luft, aber der Rahmen war über Nacht blank


----------



## SlowTV (19. März 2013)

hmm ja jz is auch schon egal =)

will nur mehr fahren ..... und der hauptrahmen ist sowiso nur für bastellzwecke geplant ... freu mich schon auf den eigentlichen ... 

ist glaube ich einer der letzten auf der welt der nagel neu ist haha ... hat nie lager oder sonstiges gesehen ... wie frisch aus der fabrik =)


----------



## bikermoritz (20. März 2013)

Sind die Serienrahmen eigentlich lackiert oder pulverbeschichtet?
Frage weil meiner pulverbeschichtet ist und ich wissen möchte ob ich ihn auch mit Beize raw bekomme?


----------



## SlowTV (20. März 2013)

eig. fast alle lackiert .... gab mal einen der anodisiert war 

gibt acuh beizen die pulverbeschichtungen abbekommen ... aber sehr schwer zu bekommen


----------



## SlowTV (21. März 2013)

sooo schnell fürs wochenende zusammengesteckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlowTV (22. März 2013)

noch mit schweren Anbauteilen ....


----------



## harbourmastah (22. März 2013)

Willst du das jetzt einfach so lassen mit dem raw!??


----------



## AddiP (25. März 2013)

Hat von euch jemand Interesse an einen DW Link?
Hätte einen abzugeben


----------



## SlowTV (25. März 2013)

hmm hab heute meinen 2ten rahmen mit dem customrohrsatz bekommen ... der wird warschnl lackiert ... hätte so etwas wie das intense works red im sinn ... dieser rahmen bleibt raw/poliert .. da an diesem probiert und gefräst wird .....



DW link ... welcher ... BJ ? Preis ?


----------



## harbourmastah (25. März 2013)

@dude....... achso alles klar als bastellrahmen........works intense rot......wäre sicher der hammer .....aber auch das works blue hätte was!!!!!!!!!

 @AddiP......würde mich auch interessieren!!!!


----------



## AddiP (25. März 2013)

Bj ist soweit ich weiß 2009....

Mach morgen mal Bilder.
Preis?Gute Frage....
Macht man dann per pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlowTV (25. März 2013)

jop will 1 rahmen einfach aus interesse extrem auf leichtbau und style aufbauen weil ich wissen will was sich rausholen lässt und der andere alltagsrahmen ....
aber ist halt ein projekt für das ganze jahr bis ich die kohle zusammen habe


----------



## SlowTV (25. März 2013)

Einer der warschneinlich letzten komplett neuen IH rahmen auf der welt ... hat noch nie lager bzw lack gesehen ... frisch aus der fabrik ..... dazu noch custom rohrsatz und WC ersatzrahmen =)


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2013)

Und warum läßt du den nicht so ?


----------



## SlowTV (26. März 2013)

weils trotzdem nur ein rad ist und zum aufhängen viel zu schade ... sowas wird gefahren bis nichts mehr übrig ist


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2013)

Ich meinte ja, einfach "raw" fahren.


----------



## SlowTV (29. März 2013)

hab ja einen Raw ... der andere wird durchgestyled .... aber erst später mal..
jz wird mal gefahren ... geht top das teil und vorallem extrem leise


----------



## SlowTV (29. März 2013)

bei einem unverschämt guten angebot würde ich auch den NAGELNEUEN rahmen abgeben ... müsste aber echt gut sein =)


----------



## Da Goasse (30. März 2013)

Tag zusammen, damit es nicht so aussieht als hätte ich nur ein "Eisdielen-Fahrrad" gebaut, kommt hier mal ein Bild nach der ersten Ausfahrt in Bozen. 
Die Karre läuft absolut geil, was gefühlt auch maßgeblich am 2° Steuersatz liegt. Freu mich schon auf die neue Saison.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (30. März 2013)

Klasse dein Sunday 

schöne Oster noch


----------



## bikermoritz (1. April 2013)

Ist zwar nicht das beste Foto, aber ich denke man erkennt was gemeint ist 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-Maxi (1. April 2013)

Ja, man erkennt's!  schön ists!

Wichtige Frage: Hat schonmal wer nen Revox im Sunday probiert?


----------



## MukkiMan (3. April 2013)

nicht direkt ein Revox aber ich habe einen 6way in meinem Sunday wo ich das SPV rausgeschmissen habe und ihn so beshimmt habe wie ein Revox


----------



## HC-Maxi (3. April 2013)

Und wie passt er zum Rad?


----------



## serial-killah (3. April 2013)

hat jemand evtl. eine obere wippe zu verkaufen?

sebastian


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (3. April 2013)

schau mal im Bikemarkt User Marder hat eins drin !!


----------



## Marder (3. April 2013)

er meint die oberen beiden wippen - wegen des dw-links stehen wir bereits in kontakt


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (3. April 2013)

Marder schrieb:


> er meint die oberen beiden wippen - wegen des dw-links stehen wir bereits in kontakt



ja genau, die meinte ich auch du hast doch Rot Eloxierte oder nicht ? oder hattest die mal ?


----------



## MukkiMan (4. April 2013)

Ich finde ihn sehr gut und bin super zufrieden damit! Vorallem kann man ihn sehr progressiv einstellen was nicht verkehrt ist bei dem hinterbau ;-)


----------



## mad_homer (8. April 2013)

ich hatte auch einen revox im Horse. Fand den auch wesentlich besser als den original dhx. Ist halt einfach besser wenn der Dämpfer in hi und low speed druckstufe verstellbar ist. 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (8. April 2013)

Mich würde ja der neue Vivid interessieren...
weiß aber nicht ob der passen würde


----------



## no81 (9. April 2013)

ja das würd mich auch interessieren...



Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Mich würde ja der neue Vivid interessieren...
> weiß aber nicht ob der passen würde


----------



## Timmö__ (9. April 2013)

Hallo, hat jemand noch ein Sunday zu verkaufen, oder kennt jemanden der es vor hat? 
Am besten in schwarz, schwarz grün oder weiß, als Komplettbike und Größe M. 
Sorry für den OT, letzte Hoffnung.. finde einfach kein passendes IH.


----------



## no81 (9. April 2013)

hab eins in M und wäre es auch bereit herzugeben ... PN


----------



## SlowTV (10. April 2013)

und langsam gehts weiter


----------



## MukkiMan (11. April 2013)

bling bling ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlowTV (12. April 2013)

hat sein müssen kommt recht gut =) .. und vorallem wenn man bedenkt wie der rahmen vorher aussah ... finde da ist die arbeit schon gerechtfertigt ...


----------



## harbourmastah (12. April 2013)

kurze frage....habe gestern mitbekommen das meine oberer Dämpferaufnahme doch kleines spiel hat und würde die buchse gerne tauschen......welche sind zu empfehlen (abgesehen von Huber) und welches Buchsenmaß braucht man...habe einen DHX5.0 !?


----------



## MarcoW. (12. April 2013)

Warum außer Huber??
Hab die vor 2 MOnaten auch eingebaut und bin total zufrieden


----------



## harbourmastah (12. April 2013)

Hm ja vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere hersteller!? Hab auch schon viel negatives gehört ,deswegen.....aber wenn sie funzen ist doch gut...!


----------



## MarcoW. (12. April 2013)

Hast natürlich auch wieder recht


----------



## Snap4x (12. April 2013)

Die Rock.Shox.finde.ich sehr gut.
Ansonsten welche aus TI?


----------



## SlowTV (13. April 2013)

meine huber sin top ... sonst was ich auch hier habe sind die nadelgelagerten von enduro fork seals ... schaut nett aus obs was bringt is die frage


----------



## MukkiMan (14. April 2013)

ich kann Huber auch nur empfehlen!


----------



## SlowTV (14. April 2013)

vorallem super service, extrem schnell, und man kann alles nachbestellen


----------



## Flo-B (15. April 2013)

Nabend zusammen,

ich hab mir einen gebrauchtes Sunday gekauft und hab angefangen es zu zerlegen.

Beim ausbauen des Dämpfers bin ich auf ein Hindernis gestoßen. 

Ich weiß nicht ob ich einfach zu blöd bin aber eigentlich glaube ich das nicht.
Durch den Dämpfer geht doch eine ganze normale Dämpferbuchse und durch diese Buchse geht ein Bolzen mit einem Senkkopf auf einer Seite???





Für mich ist es unmöglich die Buchse vom Bolzen zu trennen.

Bin ich nun zu blöd oder wurden da etwa beide Teile mit einander verklebt, warum auch immer???

gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlowTV (16. April 2013)

Hier mal komplett


----------



## harbourmastah (18. April 2013)

@flo........das ist defi nicht original standart.....ärgerlich,,,,wie hast du überhaupt den Dämpfer abbekommen ohne den Bolzen zu lösen!!??
 @dude......schönes ding aber das Schaltwerk!?


----------



## Snap4x (18. April 2013)

Schaut aus wie ein Kettenspanner für Singlespeed


----------



## san_andreas (18. April 2013)

Ist ja auch nur ein Spanner.


----------



## Irvine78 (19. April 2013)

@ flo: schau mal das du kriechöl oder etwas ähnliches zwischen bolzen und buchse bekommst, einwirken lassen und dann würd ich versuchen auf den bolzen zu klopfen. dabei die wippe irgendwo auflegen (natürlich so, dass der bolzen noch raus kann. 

auf dem bild siehts so aus, als ob die buchse mal mit einem schraubstock geklemmt wurde, vermutlich hat sie sich dabei etwas verzogen. ich würd mal mit sanfter gewalt an das problem gehen.

n singlespeed sunday geht prima, bin auch ein jahr so gefahren ;-)


----------



## cubebiker (19. April 2013)

Das Problem hatte ich auch damals.
Der Bolzen verzieht sich ganz gerne mal und dann kann die Buchse nicht runter. Wirklich verwunderlich wie du den Dämpfer runter bekommen hast...

Ich habe damals den Bolzen aus dem Dämpferauge inkl Rahmen pressen müssen. Ging nur mit einer hydraulischen Presse. Einfacher ist es du kaufst den Bolzen neu wenn es zu lange dauert... Es gibt den IMO aber nur bei pearce cycles in uk. Macht aber nix da günstig und schnell...

Bestell auch gleich Dämpferdistanzhülsen mit. Die haben hier nämlich eine Bohrung von 10mm und die gibt es so nicht einfach zu kaufen.


----------



## Irvine78 (19. April 2013)

ich hab bei meinem ih damals adapter gedreht. die kommen links und rechts in die wippe und verringern die 10mm bohrung auf ne 8mm bohrung. der abstand zwischen den wippen wurde pro seite auch um 4 mm verringert. man kann dann einfach ne 8 mm schraube benutzen und braucht dann nur noch gewöhnliche 22,2 x 8 mm buchsen, die bekommt man überall.


----------



## Flo-B (19. April 2013)

Ich wollte mich nochmal melden wegen meinem Problem.
Gelöst hab ich es immer noch nicht und werde es auch nicht mehr hinbekommen ohne was zu zerstören. 

Ich hab es gestern einfach mal mit roher Gewalt versucht, hab die Buchse festgeklemmt und mit aller Kraft versucht den Bolzen zu drehen, als der Bit sich dann in zwei geteilt hat hab ich aufgegeben.
Ich werde den Bolzen auf jeden Fall neu kaufen. 

Nur bin ich mir noch nicht ganz so sicher wie ich den alten rausbekomme, ich wollte ihn einfach absägen und den Rest versuchen raus zu klopfen 
Oder hat zufällig jemand ne bessere Idee. Mit Gewalt komm ich auf jeden Fall nicht weiter das hab ich schon versucht. 

Den Buchse aus dem Dämpfer zu bekommen war nicht so schwer hab halt den kompletten Link als Hebel zum raus drehen gehabt. 

Dämpferdistanzhülsen??? Du meinst die Buchsen die im Dämpfer sitzen bzw. bei mir sich zu einer Einheit mit dem Bolzen verschweißt  haben?
Buchse und neue Gleitlager wollte ich Huber Bushings nehmen und die gibt es wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe mit 10mm Bohrung. 

Jetzt müsste ich aber erst mal die untere Dämpferaufnahme, die die ich zur Nicht-Antriebsseite raus klopfen muss,  gelöst bekommen was sich auch als nicht so einfach erweist.  Die großen Alu-6-Kant Schrauben die im untern DW-Link verschraub sind hab ich mittlerweile gelöst aber raus will dieser verdammte Bolzen trotzdem nicht.

Der Rahmen treibt mich in den Wahnsinn, soviele Probleme hab ich echt mit noch keinem Rad gehabt.

Ich will mich schonmal bei allen herzlich bedanken für die Hilfe, ich werde nicht aufgeben und ich hoffe bald Bilde zeigen zu können.


----------



## Irvine78 (20. April 2013)

wenn du die buchse einspannst, klemmst du zwangsläufig innen den bolzen mit. klappt das mit dem rausklopfen wie ich es dir beschrieben habe nicht? da ist kein gewinde drin.

hier mal ne zwichnung zum verständnis 
http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/files/07_sunday_frame_exploded_7.pdf



frag doch mal den vorbesitzer wie er den bolzen so fest bekommen hat. wenn er ihn verklebt hat, würd ich mal mitm richtigen heißluftfön dran.

ansonsten hätt ich zwei lösungsvorschläge wie du den bolzen rausbekommst. schneid ihn mit der felx ca. n halben cm nach der wippe ab. wenn er sich verzogen hat, dürfte das dann bei der länge keine rolle spielen und du müsstest ihn rausklopfen können.

möglichkeit 2 ist rausbohren. von der außenseite angefangen mit nem relativ kleinen bohrer der in die veritefung vom inbus passt, dann mit dem borerdurchmesser bis 10 mm hocharbeiten, dann müsste der bolzen rauskommen. (brauchst aber gute bohrer da der bolzen min. edelstahl ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-B (20. April 2013)

nein, raus klopfen hat nicht funktioniert. 

Ich hab den Vorbesitzer gefragt und er meinte geklebt hätte er gar nichts. 
Er meinte wohl auch das er die Sachen zum Teil 4 Jahre nicht mehr auseinander geschraubt hat.

Ich werde das Dingen einfach abflexen und hoffen das ich den Bolzen dann raus bekomme.


----------



## SlowTV (23. April 2013)

jop ist singlespeed weil mir der schaltzug bei der saint gerissen ist bin aber zur zeit recht zufrieden mit singlespeed ... vll kommt die kasette runter und es bleibt so mal sehn


----------



## MrSnoxx (25. April 2013)

Ist der Bolzen nicht von links und rechts mit einer Senkkopfschraube fixiert? (War bei mir so) Falls das so ist kannst du auch einfach die Schraube aufbohren und dann fällt der Bolzen ab.


----------



## Flo-B (26. April 2013)

Es gibt anscheinend einmal die Variante wo Rechts und Links Senkkopfschrauben verschraubt werden wie hier
http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/955
und einmal die Variante wo nur eine Seite verschraubt wird.

Ich habe noch ein weiteres Problem, die untere Dämpferaufnahme macht die gleichen Probleme, da will der Bolzen (den man zur Nicht-Antriebsseite rausschlagen muss) einfach nicht aus dem Rahmen. 
Ich glaube das auch da der Bolzen mit der Buchse "verwachsen" ist. 

Ich habe hier schon mal irgendwo gelesen dass es passieren kann dass sich so ein Bolzen minimal verbiegt und sich dadurch nicht mehr raus bewegt. 
Als Lösung wurde vorgeschlagen den Bolzen mit einer hydraulischen Presse auszupressen. 

Ein Kumpel hat mir angeboten eine Presse von seinem Vater zu nutzen, das müsste ich aber selber machen weil er nicht verantworten will den Rahmen zu zerstören. 
Ich muss sagen dass ich mir auch ein wenig Sorgen um den Rahmen mache, an der Stelle gibt es ja nicht wirklich eine ebene Fläche am Rahmen wo der in der Presse aufliegt. 
Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen mit gemacht und kann mir da vielleicht einen Tipp geben und Mut machen.


----------



## Tribal84 (26. April 2013)

mach doch die komplette wippe raus


----------



## Flo-B (26. April 2013)

Meinst du mit Wippe den DW-Link? 
Den bekomm ich doch nicht aus dem Rahmen solange der Bolzen noch drin steckt oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (26. April 2013)

war gerade falsch, dachte es hängt oben ;(
ok das natürlich wirklich mist..ordentlich mit dem heißluftfön und dann mit bums?


----------



## MrSnoxx (26. April 2013)

Versuch mal die Lagerabdeckungen die den Link im Rahmen fixieren rauszuschrauben. Evtl. bringt dich das weiter. Und spar nicht am WD 40


----------



## Flo-B (26. April 2013)

Die Lagerabdeckungen sind draußen, das hat aber auch nichts gebracht. 
In WD40 hab ich den Rahmen quasi gebadet. 

Es scheint aber so als wäre ich kein Einzelfall darum bin ich auch auf die Idee mit der Presse gekommen. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=379269


----------



## Irvine78 (26. April 2013)

wie klopfst du denn immer auf den bolzen? ich hab zum draufschlagen immer ne schraube möglichst weit bei der gegenseite reingeschraubt. dann kann man mit gut schmackes draufschlagen. der rahmen sollte hierzu irgendwo fest aufliegen und der ausgang der achse natürlich frei sein. ist der hinterbau schon ab oder hängt der noch am dw link? wenn er noch dran hängt bau ihn mal ab. da er ja dann oben nicht mehr gehalten wird, verkantet sich der DW link leicht und der bolzen geht noch schwerer raus.


----------



## Flo-B (27. April 2013)

Ich hab genauso draufgeknüppelt wie du, also schraube rein und gib ihm. Leider scheint er stärker zu sein als ich. 
(Bin übrigens kein 55kg Kerlchen sondern fast 2m und knapp 100kg) 

Den Hinterbau hab ich ab daran kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## MrSnoxx (27. April 2013)

Versuch mal das ganze mit nem Heißluftföhn warm zu machen evtl. bringt dich das weiter


----------



## HC-Maxi (10. Mai 2013)

...und es hat noch immer keiner Bock, seinen Sunday-Rahmen in L abzugeben?!? :-(


----------



## SlowTV (10. Mai 2013)

Update :  Deemax Ultimate LTD in silber fot kommt die woche


----------



## AddiP (10. Mai 2013)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> ...und es hat noch immer keiner Bock, seinen Sunday-Rahmen in L abzugeben?!? :-(




Nein...nicht wirklich


----------



## Marder (10. Mai 2013)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> ...und es hat noch immer keiner Bock, seinen Sunday-Rahmen in L abzugeben?!? :-(



der wäre eventuell abzugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (11. Mai 2013)

Die Gabel auch?


----------



## moRReSSey (11. Mai 2013)

welches modelljahr is'n der rahmen? wann haste das letzte mal lager/bolzen etc gewechselt? hätte nämlich auch großes interesse daran


----------



## Marder (11. Mai 2013)

sollte eigentlich erstmal meine ersatzgabel bleiben


edit: 2008er rahmen und lager und bolzen sind alle letztes jahr neu reingekommen


----------



## SlowTV (12. Mai 2013)

soooo mal wieder ein schritt weiter am ziel


----------



## bikingarni (7. Juni 2013)

Neue Kurbel, Kettenführung. Wunschliste: Neue Pedale, schmalere Reifen


----------



## Lörr (8. Juni 2013)

was? Arnie, seit wann bist du denn auch auf nem Sunday unterwegs? An sich, bis auf Kleinigkeiten, n schönes Rad


----------



## bikingarni (8. Juni 2013)

Inzwischen schon das vierte Jahr. Dieses Frühjahr gab es einen neuen Link und Lager, Kurbeln und die Kettenführung. Ich bin zwar ein Fan der SRS, aber ich hab die Gamut für 30 bekommen und wollte diese dann mal ausprobieren. Gut, der Bash ist leider gelb, aber ich benötige auch den einen oder anderen pro Saison... Von daher wird da bestimmt mal ein andersfarbiger dran kommen.

Ich bin in der Zwischenzeit einige andere Räder gefahren, aber das Sunday passt einfach am besten. Deshalb gab es letztes Jahr auch ein 6point zur Ergänzung! 

Wie gesagt, Pedale würde ich gerne ändern und andere Dämpfer ausprobieren, auch wenn der Vivid unauffällig und absolut problemlos ist. Hinten kommt auch wieder die Elixir CR dran, ich hab nur letztens die Leitung abgerissen und schnell die Bremse vom 6point verbaut.


----------



## Lörr (8. Juni 2013)

was?  so lang schon?  ich dachte, du seist nachwievor mit dem Nicolai unterwegs - da sieht man mal, wie lang ich schon nicht mehr wirklich fahre^^

Was für Pedale sollen dran?

Aber beim Sunday lohnt sich der Verkauf auch eh nicht, die bekommt man ja inzwischen nachgeworfen und wer außer mir will ein komplett gelbes Rad?^^


----------



## Snap4x (9. Juni 2013)

Komplett grün und wir können reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (9. Juni 2013)

bin aktuell auf der suche nach einem sunday rahmen in M oder L. keine dellen/risse und ohne spiel im dw link bitte.
hätte jemand was im angebot?


----------



## Marder (9. Juni 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> bin aktuell auf der suche nach einem sunday rahmen in M oder L. keine dellen/risse und ohne spiel im dw link bitte.
> hätte jemand was im angebot?




http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...2009-in-grosze-m-sehr-guter-zustand-ironhorse


----------



## moRReSSey (15. Juni 2013)

welchen einbaustandart brauche ich beim steuersatz für's sunday?


----------



## Teaser (16. Juni 2013)

Is für normalen 1.5 Zoll.  Gehen also auch angle-set-Geschichten, um den Winkel flacher zu machen. Oder Reducercaps, um 11/8 Zoll Gabeln zu fahren bei zero Stack.  Steuerrohrlänge ist 127mm.


----------



## moRReSSey (16. Juni 2013)

Das meinte ich nicht. Es gibt bestimmte Normbezeichnungen für Steuersätze und Einpressdurchmesser. ZS49, EC44, EC49 etc. Welchen brauche ich?


----------



## Teaser (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo nochmal.
Diese ganzen Abkürzungen finden sich gut erläutert auf der Reset-Homepage
http://www.reset-racing.de/
Das Steuerrohr des Sunday hat den 49mm-Durchmesser. Wenn Du eine 1 1/8-Zoll-Gabel verbauen willst, wäre zum Beispiel der WAN.5 passend (ZS49/28.6 | EC49/30), alternativ in der flach bauenden Alternative WAN.5 shorty (ZS49/28.6 | ZS49/30). Wenn Du eine Einfachbrückengabel mit 1.5-Steuerrohr nehmen willst, gibt es nur die Möglichkeit, einen normalen 1.5-Steuersatz zu nehmen, der dann höher baut (EC49/38.1 | EC49/40).
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (16. Juni 2013)

das ist mal ne antwort mit der man was anfangen kann  vielen dank


----------



## moRReSSey (19. Juni 2013)

Hat irgendwer noch Ersatzteil Nr. 17 und 18? (DW Link/Bearing retainer)

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/1024

hier sind die dinger leider ausverkauft


----------



## Mürre (20. Juni 2013)

Muss mal schauen, kann dir heute Abend Bescheid sagen


----------



## MukkiMan (30. Juni 2013)

Die bräuchte ich auch einmal ^^


----------



## SlowTV (30. Juni 2013)

im Laufe der saison noch ne dorado dann ist fertig =)


----------



## fabs8 (5. Juli 2013)

weil mir grad langweilig ist.......


----------



## harbourmastah (5. Juli 2013)

ist deins?? geiler bock!!!!!


----------



## fabs8 (5. Juli 2013)

jep...


----------



## HC-Maxi (5. Juli 2013)

jop, nette kiste! =)
Erzähl bissl was zu den Parts und dem Gewicht! =)


----------



## MukkiMan (7. Juli 2013)

Ist das ein ganz normaler M Rahmen? weil der sieht gut lang aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (7. Juli 2013)

Verkaufe meine beiden IH's zu nen vernünftigen Preis.
Näheres per PM.


----------



## wco (30. Juli 2013)

Steht zum Verkauf! bei Interesse einfach pn! Rahmengröße ist M.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/208283-ironhorse-sunday-team


----------



## moRReSSey (30. Juli 2013)

Mein Pony:









Parts:
Dämpfer: RS Vivid 5.1
Gabel: RS Boxxer RC
Bremsen: Shimano XTR Trail 203/180mm
Laufräder: Mavic Deemax Ultimate
Kurbel: Truvativ Descendant
Schaltung: Shimano Zee
Vorbau Lenker: Funn RSX II + Funn Fatboy
Steuersatz: K9 Angleset -2°
Kettenführung: e13 SS+ mit Syntace Grinder
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Troy Lee Edition
Pedale: Crank Brothers Mallet 2 Eurobike Edition

Gewicht: 17.0 kg


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (30. Juli 2013)

schönes Pony  bis auf den Sattel aber der ist ja fürn Arsch


----------



## san_andreas (30. Juli 2013)

Sehr geil !

Wenn mal jemand einen gepflegten L-Rahmen abzugeben hat...bitte Bescheid sagen.


----------



## harbourmastah (31. Juli 2013)

wow tolles Sunday, geile farbkombi mit den grünen Akzenten!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moRReSSey (31. Juli 2013)

Nochmal ne andere Perspektive  man beachte die farblich passenden Dämpferdecals


----------



## harbourmastah (31. Juli 2013)

wow geil alter,respekt!!!!! ich muss sagen wohl mit das schönste Sunday!!!! Porn threat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moRReSSey (31. Juli 2013)

ja stells rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AddiP (14. August 2013)

m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1445753

Neue Reifen...hab lange überlegt welche ich nehmen soll. 
Die Kaiser sind auf jedenfall eine gute Entscheidung gewesen.


----------



## moRReSSey (14. August 2013)

wie laufen die so auf trockenem oder nassem boden? überlege auch, ob ich mir die mal zulegen soll


----------



## AddiP (14. August 2013)

Also bin sie bisher nur auf trockenen Waldboden gefahren und da haben sie Ã¼berzeugt. 
Absoluter Grip in allen lagen...egal ob auf Wurzeln, trocken und hart oder trocken und tief...und gute RÃ¼ckmeldung wenn es in den Grenzbereich geht.
Der Reifen klebt richtig....
Allerdings bemerkt man den Rollwiederstand beim beschleunigen

Und das fÃ¼r 25 â¬ pro StÃ¼ck


----------



## moRReSSey (14. August 2013)

die quelle wüsst ich gerne


----------



## AddiP (14. August 2013)

Berg-ab.de


----------



## HC-Maxi (14. August 2013)

Ich fahre die Kaiser schon recht lange, ist n sehr sehr guter Reifen. Ich werde jetzt allerdings wieder auf Highroller 2 wechseln. So lange wie bei uns schon Dürre und Hitze ist, wirds auch dem Kaiser zu viel. Ist halt n richtiger Intermediate... alles was hart und staubig bzw. sandig ist, ist nicht so 100%ig seine Welt finde ich. Und genau bei diesen Konditionen fällt mir dann auch immer der Rollwiderstand auf. 

Bei meinem Sunday hat sich auch einiges getan:
Renthal Lenker, Vorbau, Kettenblatt und Griffe
SDG i-Beam Stütze und Sattel,
Hope v4 vorne und hinten.

Fotos folgen allerdings erst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blabla (23. August 2013)

Meins mal wieder. Momentan sehr Service bedürftig. 
Die Federelemente brauchen einen Service, es braucht neue Lager, das Schaltwerk ist kaputt, der Lack ist an einigen Stellen runter usw.

Ich denke es wird über den Winter raw und dann ggf. poliert mit schwarzen Links.


----------



## teddy_ (24. August 2013)

Shit ist das nice


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (24. August 2013)

sehr schickes Teil 
war das mal der Rahmen vom User der Fred ?


----------



## blabla (25. August 2013)

Ja genau das ist er. Heute wieder unterwegs gewesen, es fährt sich einfach absolut geil. Braunlage fordert aber einen hohen Tribut


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (26. August 2013)

blabla schrieb:


> Ja genau das ist er. Heute wieder unterwegs gewesen, es fährt sich einfach absolut geil. Braunlage fordert aber einen hohen Tribut


weiter so


----------



## SlowTV (31. August 2013)

jo falls wer interesse hat i würde vll meinen Rahmen abgeben 2009er gabeizt und handpoliert.

Großes Extra !!!!!!!!! 

dazu gabe es einen NEUEN hauptrahmen.

der rahmen stammt aus dem WC Madcats team ....
der ist komplett fabriksneu ... ohne lack und er hat noch nie lager oder sonstiges gesehen .... denke einer der letzten auf der welt in diesem zustand.
hätte noch nie einen weiteren gesehen.

also wenn jemand interesse hat und so ein einmaliges Angebot zu schätzen weis möge sich bitte bei mir melden.

fotos auf meiner seite.
foto vom Hauptrahmen auf anfrage


----------



## Lörr (2. September 2013)

Moin Leute

ich trenne mich wohl auch von meinem Ross




Falls wer Interesse haben sollte, einfach melden, grobe Partliste ist in der Bildbeschreibung, viele Anbauteile haben noch keine Fahr im Gelände hinter sich.


----------



## harbourmastah (2. September 2013)

Schweren Herzens werde ich mich auch von meinem sunday trennen, aufgrund Verletzungen !!


----------



## Mürre (2. September 2013)

Was ist denn hier los - Jeder verkauft sein Sunday???


----------



## Lörr (2. September 2013)

wundert mich auch grade - also meins kommt weg, weil ich s hier eh nie fahre, und wenn, dann nicht standesgemäß - für die Hometrails hier brauch ich kein DH rad, da reicht n Enduro vollkommen, in Bikeparks komm ich nie^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlowTV (2. September 2013)

auf grund eines co sponsorvertrages von cdi


----------



## harbourmastah (3. September 2013)

Aufgrund vieler Verletzungen


----------



## gigo (3. September 2013)

Also 150 Euro für nen L-Rahmen würde ich schon investieren 



Mürre schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los - Jeder verkauft sein Sunday???


----------



## Mürre (3. September 2013)

Dafür bekommst du vielleicht die Aufkleber für einen L- Rahmen


----------



## gigo (3. September 2013)

Hehe


----------



## SlowTV (4. September 2013)

Frage :

was kann man für nen Nagelneuen sunday Hauptrahmen aus dem Weltcup verlangen ? 

grüße


----------



## SlowTV (4. September 2013)




----------



## HC-Maxi (9. September 2013)

Ich poste es hier auch nochmal:






What is new?
Hope v4 Anker v+h
Renthal Directmount Stem
Renthal Lenker
Renthal Griffe
Renthal Kettenblatt
SDG i-Beam Stütze und Sattel

That's it - That's all... TR450 kommt diese Woche^^


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (9. September 2013)

Sau Geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlowTV (10. September 2013)

wie gesagt bis auf die gabel fast wie meines =)


----------



## HC-Maxi (10. September 2013)

Find ich eigentlich gar nicht so... Rahmen und Bremsen sind gleich, oder?


----------



## MukkiMan (10. September 2013)

Ist das ein M Rahmen mit L Unterrohr?


----------



## HC-Maxi (10. September 2013)

Nein, ist n "normaler" M Rahmen. Am Headangle ist aber ordentlich herumgedreht mittels 2 um 180gd verdrehter AngleSet Schalen. Unten ne -1,5er und oben nochmal -0,5. Macht laut Theorie nen HA von knapp unter 63gd... praktisch dann allerdings doch eher 63,25, da ich die Gabel bis aufs tatsächliche Maximum durch die Brücken gesteckt hab um noch n bisschen tiefer zu kommen. Der DW-Link ist ausgefräst um Platz für nen RC4 zu machen... aber sonst ist alles Standard am Rahmen.


----------



## SlowTV (11. September 2013)

Laufräder und eig die komplette farbgebung =)


----------



## MukkiMan (11. September 2013)

Ich meinte eigentlich Dude1aut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlowTV (11. September 2013)

jop sollte sein ... aber wenn die maße hast messe ich es genau nach


----------



## MukkiMan (12. September 2013)

mess mal bitte Unterrohr und Oberrohr. Ich messe dann mal mein L Rahmen


----------



## SlowTV (12. September 2013)

mach ich morgen.

was denkst was der wert ist ?

wie gesag denke es gibt dazu 0 vergleichsmöglichkeit


----------



## SlowTV (12. September 2013)

Huber bushings 30x10 aus meinem sunday 
1monat alt top zustand 20â¬


----------



## Snap4x (13. September 2013)

Hat wer noch Lager übrig für den alten Rahmen?


----------



## gurkentruppe (13. September 2013)

ich weiß nicht ob es die noch wirklich gibt?! aber hier hatte mal jemand einen link gepostet..
http://enduroforkseals.com/id266.html


----------



## SpeedyR (14. September 2013)

neues Projekt...

Ist ein 06er Factory...optisch nicht mehr so der hit,aber technik halbwegs ok.das ist wichtig.














Jetz gehts an die Arbeit...
-entlacken
-pulvern (macht der KHUJAND noch was?) oder doch raw
-Neue Lager komplett,auf 07-09 Hardware umbauen.
-Unteren Link ausfräsen oder evtl BETD Link für RC4

>Hab den Rahmen gewogen-wiegt in "L" 4120gramm ohne Dämpfer

Grüße Rafa


----------



## xMARTINx (14. September 2013)

RAW gibt's zu viele, falls du nen lacker kennst schönen Lack drauf, ansonsten Pulver, bin gespannt was du draus machst


----------



## SlowTV (15. September 2013)

btw spiele mit dem gedanken jz doch meine "beiden" sunday rahmen abzugeben .

also 1x kompletter Rahmen Raw Poliert
und 1x hauptrahmen Fabriksneu 

zustand vom kompletten ist als sehr gut zu beschreiben ... keine einzige delle usw

bei Interesse einfach melden


----------



## SlowTV (15. September 2013)

BTW Baujahr 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. September 2013)

Größe ?


----------



## HC-Maxi (16. September 2013)

Mein Sunday wird auch verkauft. Ich hatte zwar vor es mir an die Wand im Keller zu hängen, aber dafür find ichs fast bisschen schade.

2009er Sunday WC Frameset in 17" raw in tip top Zustand
mit Cane Creek AngleSet auf ca. 63 Grad LW
Neue Lager im Angleset und auch neue SKF Lager am kompletten Rahmen verbaut (mit Edelstahl Distanzbuchsen)
mit 2012er Fox RC4 mit 350er und 400er Feder

Bei Interesse schicke ich gerne Detailbilder, aber das Rad an sich kennt ihr ja


----------



## SlowTV (16. September 2013)

Meines wäre größe M .. also der komplette und beim hauptrahmen muss ich messen da es eig ein L oberrohr und M unterrohr sein sollte.

also bei interese einfach ein angebot machen für die einmalige gelegenheit ein nagelneues sunday zu kaufen =)


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (16. September 2013)

Dude1aut schrieb:


> Meines wäre größe M .. also der komplette und beim hauptrahmen muss ich messen da es eig ein L oberrohr und M unterrohr sein sollte.
> 
> also bei interese einfach ein angebot machen für die einmalige gelegenheit ein nagelneues sunday zu kaufen =)



L Oberrohr und M Unterrohr geht nicht ! wenn dann isses ein L Ober/ Unterrohr mit M Sattelrohr so war Hills Rad auch damals 

Gruß


----------



## SlowTV (16. September 2013)

mein ich ja sry =)


----------



## SlowTV (16. September 2013)

preis fÃ¼r alles zusammen hÃ¤tt ich mir ca 999â¬ vorgestellt


----------



## san_andreas (16. September 2013)

Für alles ohne Dämpfer ? Bißchen viel für so einen Oldtimer.


----------



## SlowTV (16. September 2013)

naja in neuzustand wenn einen vergleichbaren findest dann zeig mal =)btw wärn das 1,5 rahmen und sldo wäre das meiner rechnung nach 650 für den kompletten und 349 für den hauptrahmen


----------



## MukkiMan (17. September 2013)

Wenn es wirklich ein L Ober-Unterrohr ist mit M Sattelstütze hätte ich schon interesse daran. Ist allerdings eine Frage des Preises


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MukkiMan (18. September 2013)

http://dirt.mpora.com/video-clips/new-old-rankin.html

dürfte euch mit Sicherheit allen gefallen ;-)


----------



## harbourmastah (19. September 2013)

Yeah!!!!!


----------



## slihder (19. September 2013)

@ "HC-Maxi":
funzt das mit zwei Offset-Schalen oben und unten?


----------



## HC-Maxi (19. September 2013)

Ja funktioniert problemlos! Ich kenne sogar jemanden, der unten die -1,5er und oben ne umgedrehte -1,0er fährt. Sogar das geht seinen Angaben nach ohne Probleme.


----------



## MukkiMan (19. September 2013)

ich fahre auch unten die -1 und oben die -0,5


----------



## slihder (19. September 2013)

Ja cool. Ich habe unten schon eine 1 grad Schale drin und wollte gegen eine 1.5er tauschen aber wenn noch mehr geht. Warum nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2013)

Irgendwie bin ich wohl zu doof, aber warum sollten sich die Neigungen der Schalen addieren, wenn ich oben und unten verschiedene Schalen rein mache ?


----------



## HC-Maxi (19. September 2013)

Eine davon um 180 Grad umdrehen


----------



## HC-Maxi (19. September 2013)

Ich hole noch etwas weiter aus, denn vllt kennt nicht jeder die Funktionsweise eines Anglesets. Normalerweise besteht ein Angleset aus einer 0 Grad Schale in Kombination mit einer Schale die dann nen Offset macht. Also entweder 0,5 1,0 oder 1,5 Grad. Je nachdem in welche Richtung der Offset zeigt, wird der LW flacher oder steiler. Wenn man nun z.B unten eine 1,5er Schale nimmt, so dass die Öffnung für den Gabelschaft weiter vorne ist und unten anstatt der 0 Grad Schale eine 1,0 Grad Schale so montiert dass die Öffnung weiter hinten ist, "addieren" sich die Winkel (in etwa).


----------



## san_andreas (20. September 2013)

Wie das geht, weiß ich. Ob sich das aber addiert ?....hat das mal jemand nachgemessen ?

Was habt ihr für Steuersätze verbaut ? Bei meinem K9 waren es ob und unten 1 Grad Neigung, die versetzt montiert werden...die Schale unten rutscht nach vorne, die oben nach hinten.


----------



## slihder (20. September 2013)

ja genauso kann man es demnach auch mit dem CC Angle Set machen. 
ich habe bisher wie gesagt nur unten eine 1° Offsetschale drin. Ob sich das jetzt haargenau addieren lässt sei mal dahingestellt aber in etwa auf alle Fälle...


----------



## HC-Maxi (20. September 2013)

Nein, die Addition ist ne Annäherung... schon klar. Die Kombi aus -1,5 und -0,5 ergibt etwas mehr als -2,0... aber eher schon bei ner irrelevanten Nachkommastelle


----------



## SlowTV (23. September 2013)

mein hauptrahmen steht nun um 400 â¬ zum verkauf


----------



## SlowTV (26. September 2013)

es ist vollendet =)


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2013)

Gut geworden !


----------



## SlowTV (27. September 2013)

ich weist nichts mehr was ich ändern kann ... in frühjahr kommt noch die chromag lieferung mit den neune parts aber eig  alles das selbe .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlowTV (27. September 2013)

gscheide fotos =)


----------



## harbourmastah (27. September 2013)




----------



## gurkentruppe (27. September 2013)

sieht sehr geil aus!! was hast du denn da für laufräder drauf?


----------



## SlowTV (27. September 2013)

Ex721 auf BOR naben ... der satz wiegt 1970g


----------



## Tribal84 (30. September 2013)

Meine Frau hat doch wieder Spaß am Ironhorse gefunden 
nun suchen wir nen passenden Luftdämpfer fürs rad, muss eindeutig abspecken..

geplant:
leichter lrs 
luft dämpfer 
onza ibex reifen


----------



## moRReSSey (1. Oktober 2013)

braucht jemand zufällig noch ne unbenutzte, originalverpackte sram 10-fach kette?


----------



## Snap4x (1. Oktober 2013)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat doch wieder Spaß am Ironhorse gefunden
> nun suchen wir nen passenden Luftdämpfer fürs rad, muss eindeutig abspecken..
> 
> geplant:
> ...



Gebe meine Onza in 1a Zustand ab. Wenig gefahren^^
Auch vom Sunday


----------



## Tribal84 (2. Oktober 2013)

haste evt Bilder?  brauch nur den 55a


----------



## Snap4x (4. Oktober 2013)

Bilder kommen!


Verkaufe auch meinen Ironhorse 6.8 Rahmen in M von 2009.
Rahmen ist in einen sehr guten Zustand und wurde Anfang des Jahres Neugelagert.
Mit dabei ist ein getunter Marzocchi Roco TST-R.
Lack ist in einen sehr guten original Zustand.
Verkaufe zusätzlich einen passenden 150er LRS.
Verkaufe schweren Herzens und aus diversen Gründen die so im Leben auftauchen.
Lg Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (20. Oktober 2013)

Richtig geil!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/54151090"]Mourad Ben -  Autumn Ride on Vimeo[/ame]

Habt ihr Videos von euch und euren Sunday oder kennt ihr welche?


----------



## MukkiMan (26. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Bock in action


----------



## AddiP (27. Oktober 2013)

Da mach ich mit


----------



## Tribal84 (28. Oktober 2013)

Meine Frau in Wildbad...


----------



## harbourmastah (28. Oktober 2013)

coole bilder @[email protected][email protected]


----------



## Snap4x (28. Oktober 2013)

Schicke Bilder 

Tribal = w ? Wäre ja was seltenes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (29. Oktober 2013)

ich nicht aber meine frau


----------



## MukkiMan (29. Oktober 2013)

schöne Bilder dabei!


----------



## sluette (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe über ebay UK ein Sunday ziemlich günstig ersteigert. Der Eigentümer sagte der Rahmen wäre von 2009 / 2010. Kann das hier jemand soweit bestätigen? 






Ich wollte den Rahmen entlacken und neu pulvern lassen oder vielleicht eloxieren, mal sehen. Ausserdem benötigt er neue Lager. Muss ich bei den Lagern baujahrbedingt was beachten oder sich die durchgehend identisch?


----------



## Marder (9. Dezember 2013)

Es ist nen 2005 oder 06er... ab 2007 waren die oberen wippen gebogen


----------



## sluette (9. Dezember 2013)

Aha, gibt's da ansonsten gravierende Änderungen zum 2009er ?


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2013)

Da bist du mal um gut 5 Jahre beschissen worden, bei einem DH Rahmen nicht ganz unerheblich.


----------



## Marder (9. Dezember 2013)

Dw-link und lagerung sind auch technisch ausgereifter... die alten haben schneller spiel bekommen.

Dafür bekommst du die lager billiger, da es din lager sind


----------



## Marder (9. Dezember 2013)

Hauptrahmen und hinterbau sind aber bei allen sundays identisch... daher hat sich die geometrie über die 5jahre (2005-2009) auch nicht geändert


----------



## sluette (9. Dezember 2013)

Super, danke für die Info.
Ist zwar nicht ganz fair mit dem Baujahr aber bei dem Preis ist das Ok. 
Ich will mit dem Ding auch kein Pokal gewinnen sondern brauch was günstiges für'n Park. Früher habe ich das mit meinem Helius AM oder dem Enduro gemacht, aber nun fahre ich ein Stumpjumper EVO und das wäre nächste Saison im Park fehl am Platz.


----------



## gabs (9. Dezember 2013)

wieviel hast denn dafür bezahlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (9. Dezember 2013)

Mit DHX 5.0 knapp 250 inkl Porto!


----------



## SundayR1D3R (9. Dezember 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Da bist du mal um gut 5 Jahre beschissen worden, bei einem Sunday Rahmen aber nicht relevant. da sogut wie unzerstörbar



hab dein post mal angepaßt


----------



## gabs (9. Dezember 2013)

hoho 250â¬ ist eine ansage =)


----------



## moRReSSey (17. Dezember 2013)

MukkiMan schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Bock in action



Das Grün sieht ja mal mega horny aus!!


----------



## MukkiMan (17. Dezember 2013)

Danke moRReSSey  habe es die tage mal komplett zerlegt und gutes spiel im DW link festgestellt ;-( habe es aber mit madenschrauben gelöst... habe bei der gelegenheit alles neu geschmiert und den rahmen bisschen poliert und gewachst  funkelt jetzt sogar noch ein bisschen mehr


----------



## sluette (19. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal mein aktueller Sanierungsstand: 




Ich bin eigentlich begeistert wie einfach der Lack mit Beize abging, allerdings gibt's diverse Stellen (Frästaschen, Innenflächen am Lagerpunkt, etc.) wo ich nicht weiter komme: 


 

Ich glaube ich werde den Rahmen also doch nach dem Jahreswechsel zu Götz schicken um dort eine vollständige Reinigung und Pulverbeschichtung machen zu lassen.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2013)

Das kriegst du doch mit einem Aufsatz auf dem Dremel weg.

Außerdem: raw lassen, bitte !


----------



## sluette (19. Dezember 2013)

Hm, ich habe schon diverse Bürsten "verdremelt", aber mit den Standart Edelstahl Bürsten geht nicht mehr.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2013)

Gibs doch dem "KHUJAND" zum Strahlen und bürsten. (siehe Raw Bikes Thread)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (19. Dezember 2013)

Ne danke, ich habe so meine Erfahrung mit ihm gemacht.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2013)

Ok.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Dezember 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Ne danke, ich habe so meine Erfahrung mit ihm gemacht.


hätte nicht gedacht das du so einen schei55 von dir gibst.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (19. Dezember 2013)

wieso die aufregung Artur ?
er hat doch nichts weiter geschrieben


----------



## gurkentruppe (22. Dezember 2013)

hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob der bos void luftdämpfer ins ironhorse passt? der vivid air ist ja im Durchmesser zu dick, allerdings sieht der void aus als würde er passen.. konnte bisher nichts finden zum Durchmesser!


----------



## Snap4x (23. Dezember 2013)

Meins lag auch bei 350€ beim Kauf aus UK, aber halb schrott leider 





Naja, dafür erstrahlt es jetzt im neuen Glanze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (23. Dezember 2013)

Schaut gut aus.
Gabel ist heute gekommen, ebenso die Huber Bushings und der Steuersatz. 
Der Rest fehlt noch und ich bin mir auch noch gar nicht so sicher was ich alles verbauen will aber wenn's Anfang Mai steht bin ich happy. 
Ich bin schonmal froh das mein Farbkonzept nun fix ist und die passenden Custom Decals bei Silk geordert sind.


----------



## SpeedyR (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir die gebürsteten RAW'ed Rahmen vom Arthur angeschaut...die sehn echt sensationell aus (u.a das 'Last)...glaub der bekommt nach den Feiertagen was von mir ;-)


----------



## sluette (4. Januar 2014)

So, mein Rahmen kommt Montag bei Götz zum pulvern an und wird dann in RAL 5015 Himmelblau erstrahlen. Mad-Line hat derweil Gas gegeben und DW-Link, ULH, Deckel und Schaltauge eloxiert:











Die Frame Decals von SILK sind auch schon angekommen:















Die Sticker für die Gabel lassen noch auf sich warten.


----------



## Snap4x (4. Januar 2014)

Sieht schon geil aus!


----------



## harbourmastah (5. Januar 2014)

sehr geile farbkombi schonmal!!


----------



## MukkiMan (5. Januar 2014)

Ohh das sieht ja schon richtig Lecker aus


----------



## Tribal84 (6. Januar 2014)

Düften die selben Slik graphics sein


----------



## SlowTV (6. Januar 2014)

hat noch iwer nen hinterbau ? 
wenn nicht das angebost steht immernoch dass ich meine 1,5 rahmen abgebe =)


----------



## sluette (6. Januar 2014)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Düften die selben Slik graphics sein


Sieht so aus. Ich hatte dein Sunday schon öfters hier gesehen aber aber die roten Linien nie wahrgenommen! Dachte es wäre "nur" ein weisser Schriftzug.
Ich habe leider den Fehler gemacht und mir das Decal Kit für den neueren Rahmen bestellt, also mit dem zentralen mittleren Anschlag für die Leitungen. Da mein Rahmen gerade beim pulvern ist kann ich nicht nachmessen wie weit die einzelnen Anschläge beim alten Design auseinander stehen. Kann das mal einer machen? Eventuell kann ich mir das Loch dann größer schneiden anstatt neue Decals zu bestellen...


----------



## Snap4x (6. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (6. Januar 2014)

Geile Kiste, aber beeindruckend find ich den blauen Lenker im Hintergrund! Was ist das denn ? 1000mm???


----------



## Brainman (7. Januar 2014)

Mein 7Point (2008)


----------



## Snap4x (7. Januar 2014)

Was wiegt das ganze Pferdchen?


----------



## Brainman (7. Januar 2014)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Was wiegt das ganze Pferdchen?



 Das Ross wiegt 16,4 kg


----------



## harbourmastah (7. Januar 2014)

geiles ross,vorallem mit der schicken manitou!!!!!


----------



## sluette (10. Januar 2014)

Aufbau-News: 

Thomson Directmount Vorbau: 






SILK Sticker für die Boxxer:


----------



## SlowTV (13. Januar 2014)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/304562-ironhorse-sunday-inkl-wc-ersatzrahmen


----------



## Snap4x (14. Januar 2014)

Könnt ihr hier bitte einmal mein Bild liken? Danke!

Bitte alle mitmachen... Dauert doch nur 10 Sekunden

https://www.facebook.com/MaxxisTires.de/posts/227871424052031 

Votet mal für das Sunday ;-)
Dankeeee!!!


----------



## SpeedyR (16. Januar 2014)

Ahoi!

Vor einer geraumen Zeit bin mal nachgefragt worden,wegen Sunday Parts...

Fürs kleine Geld abzugeben> DW Link mit Buchsen und dazugehörigen Lagern.Falls wer Spiel hat,ACHSEN mit verschiedenen ÜBERmaß
In ALU und STAHL....






70 Euro incl Versand...wer Lust hat bitte P.M....

Beste Grüße Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (16. Januar 2014)

hat mal einer ein Bild von einem DW-Link welcher für einen Vivid angepasst wurde?


----------



## SlowTV (16. Januar 2014)

welcher vivid .. bis 12/13 oder 13/14 ???


----------



## sluette (17. Januar 2014)

Gibt's da auch schon wieder Unterschiede??? Man, man, man... Wenn's für den Neuesten passt, passt's dann auch für den Älteren???

Anyway, mein Rahmen ist heute schon von Götz zurück gekommen: 









So stocked!!!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (17. Januar 2014)

Wow sieht super aus 
wie ist die Qualität ?


----------



## ALI BABA 089 (18. Januar 2014)

Hi, hat jemand ein Sunday in L für mich, einfach mal eine PN an mich senden.


----------



## SlowTV (19. Januar 2014)

mal nen fender gebastelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (19. Januar 2014)

also wenn schon Raw dann richtig !!
du solltest den Rahmen noch vom restlichen Lack befreien gell


----------



## Snap4x (19. Januar 2014)

Schaut gut aus bei euch beiden


----------



## SlowTV (19. Januar 2014)

ist der 3. rahmen fürn winter ^^
beim sommer rahmen ists pipifein


----------



## sluette (19. Januar 2014)

Was als Parkschlampe geplant war berührt gerade zutiefst mein Herz... Ich bin verliebt:


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. Januar 2014)

Genial


----------



## harbourmastah (20. Januar 2014)

Hammermäßige farbkombi!!!!!


----------



## Tribal84 (20. Januar 2014)

Stark, kannst du mir den Link zum decalsset geben, find den bei Slik gerade nicht ;(

Danke


----------



## harbourmastah (20. Januar 2014)

http://www.slikgraphics.com/collections/frame-decals/products/custom-ironhorse-sunday-decal-kit

The custom decal kit can be printed in any style or colour on request*. Please view the stylesheet pdf below and state your custom options at the checkout. Alternatively, please email your custom requirements to [email protected] stating your order number in the subject line.


----------



## Tribal84 (20. Januar 2014)

Danke, hab's aufm Handy nicht gesehen...
Bei meiner Frau löst sich das decal mittlerweile an paar Stellen ab.


----------



## SlowTV (20. Januar 2014)

die slik decals sind echt gut .. hab von denen scho den 3ten satz für die gabel und einen für die kurbel .. Sehr gut verarbeitet und von der quali oft besser als die orginalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rush9k (20. Januar 2014)

sluette schrieb:


> Was als Parkschlampe geplant war berührt gerade zutiefst mein Herz... Ich bin verliebt:
> Anhang anzeigen 268500


sehr geil! hammer


----------



## Tribal84 (20. Januar 2014)

ich habe ja selbst schon welche fürs ironhorse die lösen sich aber langsam, deswegen die frage nach neuen


----------



## sluette (20. Januar 2014)

Stand von heute Abend:



 

Bisher sind folgende Teile montiert:
- Hope Reducer Headset
- Boxxer WC 2011
- Fox DHX5.0
- Thomson Direct Mount Vorbau
- Hope Tech V2
- X0 Type2 ShortCage
- X9 Trigger
- Thomson Elite Stütze 
- Specialized Toupe Sattel

Der montierte RaceFace Deus AM Lenker ist nur als Dummy zu sehen, er wird durch einen roten RaceFace Atlas FR ersetzt.
Genauso sind die Shimano Bremssatteladapter nur übergangsweise montiert und werden durch Hope Adapter ersetzt.
Die Bremsleitung wird noch durch rote Stahlflex ersetzt.

Dann fehlen noch KeFü (am liebsten CarboCage), Kurbel (erstmal Descendant) und Laufräder (AlexRims Supra30 (rot), Hope Pro2 Naben (rot), weisse Speichen und wahrscheinlich Conti Kaiser Reifen).


----------



## Tribal84 (20. Januar 2014)

Sehr sehr gut..

Frau mit Rad gestern in bf


----------



## sluette (20. Januar 2014)

Ach ja, mir ist da heute noch was aufgefallen. Und zwar sind ja auf auf dem Unterrohr die Halter für die Bremsleitung bzw. für den Schaltzug. Bei meinem Rahmen sind allerdings ganz oben 3 Halter neben einander, kann man auf meinem Bild in Post 3921 ganz gut über dem "I" von Ironhorse sehen. Hat jemand einen Tip wofür der ist? Ich habe da keine Verwendung für und ärger mich gerade dass dich das Ding nicht vorm Pulvern abgemacht habe...


----------



## SlowTV (22. Januar 2014)

jz is schluss letztes update Red kassette und decals


----------



## Brainman (22. Januar 2014)

"Jetzt ist schluss" Das sagen sie alle


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (22. Januar 2014)

es kann nie mals Schluss sein  
aber Top dein Pferd


----------



## SlowTV (23. Januar 2014)

jo kefü vll noch was nettes  und vll wieder die alte k9 feder rein ... titanfeder passt kaum eine mit vivid streifen fast alle am rahmen =(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (23. Januar 2014)

Schwarze Decals wären noch Super
KeFü mit Taco ? oder was stört dich an der ?
mit der Feder hast du Recht ein Kollege hatte auch immer das Problem er hat aber innen bissl was ausgefeilt und hat dann das Problem so beseitigen können und fährt immer noch so rum ohne weitere Probleme


----------



## SlowTV (23. Januar 2014)

jo mit dem ausfeilen werd ich vll eh angehn ... wippe hab ich ja auch schon gemacht ... die kefü is bisschen krumm.. hats mir in schladming rechtwinklig abgebogen und hab ich grad gehämmrt =) kommt vll was aus carbon ... werd ich mir was basteln wenn ich zeit hab


----------



## MukkiMan (24. Januar 2014)

Hast du schon gewisse Titanfedern für den Vivid probier? Ich würde mir gerne bald eine Grade5 Feder bestellen, und es wäre ja nicht so schön wenn die dann gar nicht passt...


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (24. Januar 2014)

MukkiMan schrieb:


> Hast du schon gewisse Titanfedern für den Vivid probier? Ich würde mir gerne bald eine Grade5 Feder bestellen, und es wäre ja nicht so schön wenn die dann gar nicht passt...



bei Grade5 Federn würde ich aber aufpassen weil die gerne mal Flugrost ansetzen !!


----------



## MukkiMan (24. Januar 2014)

Beweise sonst ist es nie passiert!?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (24. Januar 2014)

werde ich dir morgen liefern da ich die Aussage von Grade5 auf dem Handy nicht kopieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlowTV (24. Januar 2014)

die grade 5 vivid feder streift am rahmen hab ich bei einem user hier gelesen ... er hatte das nen gelbe sunday mit pinken wippen/ parts


----------



## MukkiMan (24. Januar 2014)

hmm misst... dann muss doch mal ein Vivid Air dran  aber das mit der Aussage würde mich natürlich interessieren 

btw. hat schon mal einer einen DBAir reingehalten ob der passt oder nicht passt?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (24. Januar 2014)

MukkiMan schrieb:


> Beweise sonst ist es nie passiert!?





*Grade5*
Dabei seit
07/2013
Fotos VideosBikemarkt
Hallo zusammen!

Kurze Aufklärung zum Flugrost:
Da die Federn raw und unbehandelt sind, kann es je nach Witterung zu etwas Flugrost kommen. Das liegt daran, dass die Gr5 Titan-Legierung sich wie folgt zusammensetzt: Ti-6AL-4V, 6% Aluminium 4% Vanadium, max. 0.25% Ferum.

Durch den minimalen Ferit-Anteil kann Flugrost entstehen. Jedoch kann man diesen mit einem Tuch und etwas WD40 einfach abwischen.

Beste Grüße
Nico
www.grade5.de
Grade5, 16. Januar 2014Melden
#1067Zitieren


----------



## SlowTV (26. Januar 2014)

vivid aur bzw db air muss man auch den rahmen ein wenig ausfräsen ist aber möglich


----------



## Basti92 (31. Januar 2014)

Könnt ihr mir helfen?
Ich möchte mir ein FR/DH bike zulegen und habe die Wahl zwischen
einem Iron Horse Sunday Team 08 oder ein YT Tues 2011, beide haben etwa die gleiche Ausstattung und liegen Preislich mit 1100Euro gleich auf!
Für welches bike würdet ihr euch entscheiden und warum?


----------



## Tribal84 (31. Januar 2014)

Beim tues 1.0 nen ironhorse, beim 2.0 nen tues


----------



## MukkiMan (31. Januar 2014)

Basti92 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir helfen?
> Ich möchte mir ein FR/DH bike zulegen und habe die Wahl zwischen
> einem Iron Horse Sunday Team 08 oder ein YT Tues 2011, beide haben etwa die gleiche Ausstattung und liegen Preislich mit 1100Euro gleich auf!
> Für welches bike würdet ihr euch entscheiden und warum?



ist ja wohl klar zu was wir dir raten werden  

was für das Sunday spricht
-schöner Rahmen und seltener als ein YT 
-funktioniert sau geil
-Rahmen an sich ist unkaputtbar (der Tues Rahmen bricht ja doch mal das ein oder andere mal)
-man bekommt gut Schaltaugen dafür (dauert bei YT teilweise mal ein paar Monate)

was gegen das Sunday spricht
-DW Link kann spiel bekommen 
-Lager gehen relativ schnell kaputt (ist aber kein problem diese zu tauschen)
-Lenkwinkel muss unter umständen mit einem Steuersatz auf ein aktuelles maß angepasst werden

mehr fällt mir auf die schnelle nicht ein.


----------



## Brainman (31. Januar 2014)

Ironhorse 

DW Link ist definitiv das bessere System.
Wie MukkiMan schon erwähnte quasi "Unkaputtbar"
Es fährt sich einfach gut.
Der Kultfaktor 

Die vermeintlichen Nachteile (Lager usw) sind eigentlich Probleme die du mit jedem Rahmen hast.

Allerdings wirst du in einem Ironhorse Thread nicht wirklich neutrale Antworten bekommen.


----------



## Tribal84 (31. Januar 2014)

Meine Antwort ist neutral, hab beide at home 2.0 und Sunday


----------



## Brainman (31. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MukkiMan (31. Januar 2014)

Wobei man das 2.0 nicht vergleichen kann mit einem alten Tues


----------



## sluette (31. Januar 2014)

So, das hintere Lager hatte bei meinem DW-Link 0.2mm Spiel. 
Darum habe ich die Bohrung auf 16H7 aufgerieben und morgen wird eine neue Achse gedreht.


----------



## Basti92 (31. Januar 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten! 
Denke ich werde mir das Sunday kaufen... 

Laut Verkäufer ist der Rahmen Hand geschweißt ( Hand Made USA ) Stimmt das?

Ist das schon der DW Link mit Ausfräsung?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/301133-ironhorse-sunday-team-honda


----------



## MukkiMan (31. Januar 2014)

mach am besten Igus Gleitlager in den DW Link dann kannste die immer tauschen wenn Spiel entsteht.


----------



## MukkiMan (31. Januar 2014)

Der DW Link ist schon ausgefräst. müsste jeder Dämpfer rein gehen.


----------



## sluette (1. Februar 2014)

MukkiMan schrieb:


> mach am besten Igus Gleitlager in den DW Link dann kannste die immer tauschen wenn Spiel entsteht.


Und dann habe ich ne doppelt gelagerte Achse??? Ne, das macht doch absolut keinen Sinn. Die neuen Achse bekommt sowenig Spiel wie möglich, am besten eine Übergangspassung (Presspassung) aber ich weiss noch nicht wie genau wir das auf der ollen Drehbank hin bekommen.


----------



## MukkiMan (1. Februar 2014)

kannst die Passung mit den Gleitlagern ja so auslegen das es sich nicht Dreht im Gleitlager... wäre halt nur eine Idee, weil sich das auch mit einer Presspassung irgendwann wieder ausschlägt. Wäre dann halt einfacher nur neue Gleitlager zu kaufen und nicht einen neuen DW Link oder ihn noch weiter aufzureiben


----------



## sluette (1. Februar 2014)

Ne, tut mir leid, das mit den Gleitlagern ist totaler Murks. 
Wenn die Passung vernünftig ausgelegt ist schlägt da nix aus.


----------



## harbourmastah (1. Februar 2014)

@Basti92

nimm lieber das hier!!!!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/321021-iron-horse-sunday-team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (2. Februar 2014)

Der Rahmen, Dämpfer, Antrieb und Laufradsatz stehen übrigend's zum verkaufen.

Btw. was ist der Rahmen noch wert? Ist glaub ich ein 2009er


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (2. Februar 2014)

Rahmen + Dämpfer ca. 400-500€ würd ich sagen


----------



## MukkiMan (2. Februar 2014)

Naja die Passung war als das Rad neu war auch eine Presspassung und es hat auch nicht gehalten ;-) ich habe meine Achse jetzt mit grünem Loctide eingeklebt, wenn das nicht hilft lass ich mir ein neuen DW Link fräsen.


----------



## Basti92 (5. Februar 2014)

Danke für die info´s!!! 
IBC ist gerade zu, ich schaus mir mal an... 
*harbourmastah*


----------



## sluette (14. Februar 2014)

So, es geht weiter. Die Achse für's DW-Link ist fertig: 









Nun, fehlt nur noch die Kurbel, Lenker und Shifter und dann Rock'n Roll! #Stoked !


----------



## Tribal84 (14. Februar 2014)

Ich brauch nur noch ne neue 10x Kassette dann geht es hier auch zum Wiederaufbau



Hat jemand nen Bild vom sunday das innenverlegte Züge hatte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (14. Februar 2014)

nächster Versuch


----------



## Tribal84 (14. Februar 2014)

Ich sehe leider nichts aber danke für deine mühe hab auch schon ewig gesucht ;(


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (15. Februar 2014)

habs nochmal korrigiert für dich


----------



## Tribal84 (15. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank ...

Sieht schon klasse aus


----------



## sluette (16. Februar 2014)

Hier mal ein Zwischenstand: 






Es fehlen noch Kurbel, KeFü und Shifter.
Bremssättel muss ich noch zusammenbauen.


----------



## harbourmastah (16. Februar 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> nächster Versuch



ALTER ist  das Teil heiß,best Horse ever,EVER ,EVER!!! Oh man wie mein Herz bluten wird wenn meins nächsten Monat weg geht!

@sluette .... auch Dein s find ich oberhammer abgesehen von der Bremsleitung.....verbaust du noch einen Winkelsteuersatz!???


----------



## AddiP (18. Februar 2014)

Sehr geil gemacht....


----------



## sluette (18. Februar 2014)

Astrein, wer macht sowas und wie wird's am Rahmen befestigt?


----------



## Tribal84 (18. Februar 2014)

Sehr schick geworden, ich habe gestern komplett alle decals entfernt und die neuen geklebt...heute Abend geht es dann weiter...

Ändert sich jetzt doch recht viel(vorher 17Kg..jetzt hoffentlich gute 16.5 oder leichter)

Bremse (shimano SLX)
Lenker (neuer funn fatboy rot elox)
Schaltung ( zee mit slx trigger und Ispec)
Lrs (Hope mit Ztr Flow Ex und Roten nippeln)
Kassette / kette (Dura Ace 11-23 10x / 10x Shimano Kette)
Kettenführung ( neue Saint Führung )
Reifen (2x Onza IBEX 45a)


----------



## SirRoss (18. Februar 2014)

Hi,
bei mir gibts auch ein Update für 2014 









Hier ist das, was es davor war: http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/6019/sundayfront2.jpg

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (18. Februar 2014)

Sehr sehr genial !!!


----------



## harbourmastah (19. Februar 2014)

Schicki....hast du dir das Design selber ausgedacht ??


----------



## AddiP (19. Februar 2014)

Richtig stark das Design!
Darf man das kopieren?


----------



## MukkiMan (19. Februar 2014)

Schick geworden! Die Tage gibt es von meinem auch mal wieder ein Aktuelles Bild


----------



## SirRoss (19. Februar 2014)

Haha, klar kann man kopieren. Allerdings, wenn man den Aufwand schon auf sich nimmt und neu lackiert, finde ich es immer nahe liegender was eigenes zu machen


----------



## MukkiMan (20. Februar 2014)

So hier mal mein Hobel ready für den NRW Cup


----------



## Tribal84 (23. Februar 2014)




----------



## Tribal84 (23. Februar 2014)




----------



## Brainman (23. Februar 2014)

Gefällt mir gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (23. Februar 2014)

Danke, meiner Frau auch


----------



## huffdipuffdi (25. Februar 2014)

Zur Info für die, dies interessiert: den BOS-Link gibt es noch, ist direkt bei BOS bestellbar für 150 euro.
Meiner ist heute eingetroffen, wirklich havy-duty das Teil.


----------



## sluette (25. Februar 2014)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> .
> Meiner ist heute eingetroffen, wirklich havy-duty das Teil.



Stell mal Bitte ein Bild ein!


----------



## huffdipuffdi (25. Februar 2014)

Bike ist noch nicht fertig, fehlt noch einiges. Zudem ist es keine Schönheit. Wechsle immer wieder mal was, so in die Richtung form follows function.


----------



## Snap4x (25. Februar 2014)

SirRoss schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei mir gibts auch ein Update für 2014
> 
> 
> ...




Wirkt sehr modern


----------



## sluette (25. Februar 2014)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> Bike ist noch nicht fertig, fehlt noch einiges. Zudem ist es keine Schönheit. Wechsle immer wieder mal was, so in die Richtung form follows function.



Völlig Latte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlowTV (26. Februar 2014)

heut noch flott auf vivid air umgebaut ... war gar nicht mal viel arbeit und man muss nur minimalst material abnehmen


----------



## SlowTV (26. Februar 2014)




----------



## xMARTINx (26. Februar 2014)

Der kettenstrebenschutz ist mal übel... Hol dir Lenkerband, günstig und ordentlich


----------



## Tribal84 (26. Februar 2014)

Ich bin an einem isx6 Luft dran. Der passt auch gut rein


----------



## SlowTV (26. Februar 2014)

das ist lenkerband ......


----------



## xMARTINx (26. Februar 2014)

Dann hast auf jeden Fall nicht das schönste erwischt und besonders ordentlich schaut es leider auch nicht aus...was sicherlich auch an der Farbe liegt


----------



## Mürre (26. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte immer Flauschband genommen als Schutz


----------



## sluette (26. Februar 2014)

SlowTV schrieb:


> heut noch flott auf vivid air umgebaut ... war gar nicht mal viel arbeit und man muss nur minimalst material abnehmen



shit, ich ärgere mich gerade dass ich das nicht vorm pulvern gemacht habe...


----------



## SlowTV (27. Februar 2014)

war echt nicht viel arbeit ... stunde vll. jz muss ich nur nocxh auf den neuen dämpfer warten =)


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (3. März 2014)

Servus zusammen,
Ich hatte ja immer mal wieder ein Sunday... Und wie sagt man so schön? Alte Liebe rostet nicht 
Nachdem ich den Rahmen im Bikemarkt entdeckt hab, habe ich sofort zugeschlagen!
Habe ihn ohne Dämpfer gekauft, da ich noch nen 09er Vivid 5.1 aus meinem damaligen Worldcup Rahmen hier liegen hatte! Der hat sich aber jetzt als defekt heraus gestellt!
Da ich eigentlich wieder nen Vivid möchte hätte ich ne kurze Frage... Bis zu welchem Baujahr passen die Vivid's? Und welchen Tune benötige ich?
Steht mit Sicherheit hier im thread, aber mir fehlen grad Zeit und Lust alle Seiten zu lesen!
Vielleicht hat's ja jemand grad parat!
Beste Grüße,Marduk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlowTV (3. März 2014)

hol dir nen 2014er vivid und pass den link an ... nicht so viel arbeit und er geht extrem gut


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (3. März 2014)

Ich dachte der 14er geht nicht?! 
Oder muss da auch nur was am Link gefräst werden?


----------



## SlowTV (3. März 2014)

nur minimal am link was wecknehmen und die versteller abschrauben ... kann man dann im eingebauten zustand mit einem werkzeug einstellen oder einfach einen versteller dranstecken ... man kann sie leider nicht dranlassen beim fahren da sie bei maximaler fedwerwegs-ausnützung anstehen würden .... was aber kein problem ist sobald er einmal eigestellt ist .. den rebound versteller an der anderen seite hat ma ja noch und das ist ja jener den man am öftesten benötigt.

kanns dir wirklich nur empfehlen ... fahre 14er vivid coil und air im sunday beide gefallen mir von der performance her besser als Elka und fox.


----------



## DaPl (3. März 2014)

Sevus zusammen, ich baue mir gerade ein 09 Worldcup auf, möchte mir nen Works Components steuersatz reinmachen, welchen winkel würdet ihr empfehlen 1,5°, 1°, 2,0° ??? eine antwort wäre klasse. gruß david


----------



## harbourmastah (4. März 2014)

hab nen -1grad verbaut und ist mMn absolut ausreichend, somit kommt das Tretlager auch nicht zu tief !


----------



## xMARTINx (4. März 2014)

Ein grad ist perfekt


----------



## Tribal84 (4. März 2014)

Haben 1,5grad und es ist gut...


----------



## huffdipuffdi (4. März 2014)

Interessant dass der Vivid air gut zu fahren ist. Mich würde der Unterschied zum swinger oder evolver interessieren.


----------



## MukkiMan (4. März 2014)

Marduk du wärst mein Held und ich würde dich lieben wenn du den originalen aus dem WC auf machst und ein Foto von dem Shimstack machst!!! weil es nirgendswo daten zu diesem OEM Sunday Stack gibt :-( und ich suche schon eine halbe ewigkeit danach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## =.cf.= marduk (5. März 2014)

Wenn ich Zeit hab werd ich ihn mal aufmachen! Bild kann ich dann gern hier hochladen oder dir schicken!


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (5. März 2014)

Der Shimstack würde mich auch interressieren...


----------



## MukkiMan (6. März 2014)

Bitte Bitte Bitte!!!  falls du nicht das passende Werkzeug zuhause hast könntest du ihn mir auch schicken und ich mach das dann ;-) würde Porto für hin und zurück übernehmen


----------



## SlowTV (6. März 2014)

Mal kleines update;

2013er chromag parts gegen 14er getauscht
odi bumper

Chris King LRS


----------



## sluette (8. März 2014)

So, mein "LowBudget" Parkbike ist fertig. Ist zwar nicht soooo Low geworden aber ich bin ganz happy, was meint ihr?


----------



## MukkiMan (8. März 2014)

Sehr geil! allerdings würde ich für ein park bike noch einen schmalen leichten Sattel drauf machen und ein Winkelsteuersatz. Wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (8. März 2014)

Ja, wie gesagt, sollte eigentlich LowBudget werden und darum habe ich erstmal nen vorhandenen Sattel genommen. Ich bin 184cm. Angleset habe ich schon drüber nachgedacht. Auch die Laufräder sind fast zu rot. Habe noch schwarze EX500 mit blauen Stickern...


----------



## harbourmastah (9. März 2014)

AngleSet---TU ES!!!


----------



## Mürre (9. März 2014)

184cm und ein Gr. M - ist doch zu klein!?!? Oder kommst du damit klar?

Und um dem Vorredner zu folgen: AngleSet---TU ES!!!


----------



## sluette (9. März 2014)

Kann ich noch nicht sagen. Ich fahre eigentlich seit 1989 Rahmen im Größe M, da war aber noch nie ein reines DH Bike dabei. Früher hat man gesagt: "So klein wie möglich, so gross wie nötig!" Das hat mich geprägt und damit bin ich immer voll happy. Falls ich nicht klarkomme muss ich eben was neues aufbauen ... Und, ja Angleset ist fest eingeplant! Was meint ihr, wie viel Grad sind sinnvoll?


----------



## harbourmastah (9. März 2014)

1 grad !


----------



## Mürre (10. März 2014)

Ich bin -2° gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. Mit der Tretlagerhöhe gewöhnt man sich dran


----------



## MukkiMan (10. März 2014)

Wenn Bikepark Bike und größe M bei 184 würde ich auf jeden fall zu -2 raten. Bin selbst 185 und hatte erst ein M Rahmen der mir im Bikepark doch irgendwie zu klein war wenn es richtig zur sache ging. Wenn du allerdings eher kurze Räder gewohnt bist wird das M dir passen, allerdings macht es dann halt sinn Laufruhe durch einen Flachen Lenkwinkel rein zu bringen.


----------



## sluette (12. März 2014)

Kann mir einer sagen wie die Anglesets von K9 und FSA aufgebaut sind? Ist das Design ähnlich Canecreek mit Kugelscheiben oder fix ausgerichtet wie bei Workscomponents?
Den WC hatte ich in meinem alten Helius AM und der war nach gut 7 Monaten Schrott. Ich traue deren Design nicht mehr weil die unterschiedliche Lagerhülsen für bestimmte Steuerrohrlängen haben, was meiner Ansicht nach nicht sauber funktionieren kann denn die Ausrichtung ändert sich ja mit jedem mm Steuerrohrlänge.
Ich denke ich werde den Mehrpreis zahlen, mir einen Canecreek besorgen und die -1.5° Variante fahren.

Ach ja, mittlerweile schaut's so aus:


----------



## harbourmastah (12. März 2014)

hab nen workscomponents und garkeine probleme damit....kein knarxen etc.....was man bei einem caneCreek ja sehr oft zu hören bekommt und das einbauen ist auch leichter!!


----------



## sluette (12. März 2014)

Wieso ist der Einbau leichter? Der WC muss doch genauso penibel ausgerichtet sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (12. März 2014)

du hast aber nur halb so viele teile bei dem WC als bei dem CC


----------



## Mürre (12. März 2014)

Ich bin hatte den K9 -2° im Sunday und war super zufrieden. Ausrichten und gerades einpressen ist zwar etwas Arbeit aber qualitativ top und nix zu klagen


----------



## sluette (12. März 2014)

Den K9 habe ich mir auch schon angesehen aber der ist leider nirgends verfügbar.


----------



## Mürre (13. März 2014)

Ich hatte ihn direkt aus England vom Hersteller (hatte noch das alte Modell).
http://www.k9industries.com/
Da an die Adresse eine E-Mail mit der Anfrage und das du es für ein IH Sunday brauchst, die waren sehr freundlich und zuverlässig damals.


----------



## san_andreas (13. März 2014)

Bei K9 bei everyday26.de nachfragen, das ist der deutsche Vertrieb. K9 ist auch nicht mehr in GB.


----------



## MukkiMan (13. März 2014)

mit dem CC wirst du aber nur die hohe brücke fahren können bei der Boxxer.


----------



## sluette (13. März 2014)

Aber der CC baut doch noch relative flach im Vergleich zu den anderen. Da werde ich wohl um die hohe Brücke eh nicht umherkommen, oder?


----------



## harbourmastah (13. März 2014)

hold dir den WC bzw. K9...flache brücke kein problem!


----------



## sluette (13. März 2014)

Ok, danke Jungs. Der WC baut nur 11mm hoch, der CC dagegen 24mm. 
Wie lang ist nochmal das Steuerrohr beim Sunday, 115mm? Ich meine die Länge ist bei allen Größen gleich, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (13. März 2014)

weiß ich jetzt auch nicht genau.....siehe tech-sheet Sunday (google) oder maßband hilft auch


----------



## MukkiMan (13. März 2014)

127mm ist das Steuerrohr genau 5 Zoll. Ich hatte vorher den CC und konnte nur hohe Brücke fahren. Fahre jetzt ein WC und bin super zufrieden.


----------



## FR-Jonny (15. März 2014)

bin kein fan von farbigen leitungen, ansonsten ein schickes rad!


----------



## sluette (15. März 2014)

So, WC ist geordert! Mal sehen ob das Ding diesmal länger hält...


----------



## huffdipuffdi (17. März 2014)

Hab gestern gehört dass K9 pleite ist. Gibst nichts mehr.


----------



## MarcoW. (18. März 2014)

Hi, gammel auch gerade seit ner Ewigkeit auf der WorksComponents Seite rum...möchte nen 2 Grad Steuersatz für mein 7Point kaufen! Nur check ich absolut net ab ob ich jetzt EC oder ZC brauch  möchte das ganze Ding mit ner stinknormalen 1 1/8 66er fahren! Vielloeicht kann mir da jemand schnell auf die Sprünge helfen...bin glaub zu dämlich dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (18. März 2014)

Also für das Standard 1.5" Steuerrohr (49,x mm) kannst du den ZS49 nehmen, damit hast du die geringste Bauhöhe:
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20-degree-zs49---zs49---traditional-15-reducer-headset-59-p.asp

Wenn du oben oder unten EC49 nimmst vergrößert sich die Stapelhöhe entsprechend.


----------



## MarcoW. (18. März 2014)

Alles klaro, besten Dank....ist da eigentlich ein Gabelkonus gleich dabei?


----------



## sluette (21. März 2014)

So, -2° penibelst ausgerichtet eingebaut. Sitzprobe fühlt sich schon mal sehr schön an.
Hoffe am WE mal ne Runde baller zu können...


----------



## DaPl (21. März 2014)

Workscomponents -2° mit flacher brücke - null problem


----------



## AddiP (31. März 2014)

Es muss leider weg 

In gute Hände abzugeben :
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/359117-iron-horse-ironhorse-sunday-wc


----------



## san_andreas (31. März 2014)

So was gibt man nicht her !

Leider kann ichs mir nicht leisten.


----------



## harbourmastah (1. April 2014)

seh ich genauso....dont sell it.....oder du ärgerst dich wie ich!!!


----------



## AddiP (1. April 2014)

Ihr macht es mir ja nicht gerade leichter 
Ich habe schon lange genug mit mir gerungen...aber es geht leider nicht anders.
Ich brauch/möchte ein Rad für den örtlichen Teuto und zusätzlich sitz das nicht drin da wir umziehen....also laut der Dame sitzt es nicht drin 
Aber wer weiß...vielleicht kommt ja nächstes Jahr wieder eins zu mir...


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2014)

Behalt wenigsten den Rahmen.


----------



## Brainman (1. April 2014)

Glaub mir, wenn es erst mal weg ist, wirst du es bereuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (2. April 2014)

word!! ist wirklich ein ideales bikepark bike....als ich letzte woche in Winterberg war und ich 3 sundays gesehen habe....blutete mein herz auch ganz schön....


----------



## Mürre (2. April 2014)

Das Sunday habe ich sehr genossen und bereue, seitdem ich das Wilson habe, den Verkauf noch nicht.
Ist aber ein super Bike, nur für an die Wand hängen war es mir dann doch zu schade
Und jetzt könnt ihr anfangen mich zu steinigen


----------



## MukkiMan (2. April 2014)

harbour wenn du Samstag da warst dann müsstest du mich und meins auch gesehen haben ;-) 

Adrian du weißt ja wie ich dazu stehe  aber nur den Rahmen zu behalten wäre vielleicht gar nicht mal so blöd!


----------



## harbourmastah (3. April 2014)

welches warst du denn....das raw sunday...das komplett grüne....oder das andere!??


----------



## MukkiMan (3. April 2014)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1570022 ;-)


----------



## harbourmastah (3. April 2014)

ah ok dachte schon mit dem raw sunday welcher nur 3 autos neben unserem stand....schönes ding!!!


----------



## SlowTV (7. April 2014)

so endlich ist der 14er vivid gekommen.

soweit ich es bis jz beurteilen kann bin ich sehr von der performance überzeugt. wird aber am wochenende ausgiebig getestet


----------



## MarcoW. (11. April 2014)

Meine neu designtes Parkbabe...nur noch die Bremsleitungen neu machen und fertig!!


----------



## Bikerredstar (13. April 2014)

Hallo,
eine Frage an alle Sunday-Piloten: Sind die DW-Links (also der untere Aluguss) bei allen Rahmengrößen gleich? Ich habe nähmlich das (bekannte) Sunday-Problem, das der Link ausgeschlagen ist und suche für meien "S"-Rahmen Ersatz.
Marci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huffdipuffdi (13. April 2014)

Jemand wollte mal meins sehen. Hier jetzt fertig und bereits mit einigen Einsätzen.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (13. April 2014)

Ach ja, für ein Sunday hätte ich noch untere Links. Mit oder ohne Steg.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (2. Mai 2014)

sehr schicke Sundays hier vor allem das von Sirross


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (3. Mai 2014)

@huffdipuffdi hast du die Links noch?
Hätte Interresse...


----------



## huffdipuffdi (6. Mai 2014)

Ja, noch da. Schreib mir doch auf [email protected]. Ist einfacher.


----------



## blabla (12. Mai 2014)

Schriftliche Abiprüfungen sind gelaufen, jetzt ist wieder Zeit fürs Bike!

Gabel ist frisch geserviced, Rahmen ist zerlegt und abgebeizt und ich habe angefangen den Hinterbau ein bisschen zu polieren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (26. Mai 2014)

sehr geil! ich bin mal gespannt wie der rahmen fertig poliert aussieht. klebst du noch decals drauf oder lässt du alles so?


----------



## Brainman (26. Mai 2014)

Hab mein 7Point ein wenig umgebaut





66 mit Avalanche Dämpfung
X-Fusion Vector HLR Dämpfer
Race Face Atlas Kurbeln


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (26. Mai 2014)

herrlich dein 7 Point 
kannst du was zu der Ava Katusche was erzählen wie die so geht ?
vielen dank im voraus
Top Rad


----------



## Brainman (28. Mai 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> herrlich dein 7 Point
> kannst du was zu der Ava Katusche was erzählen wie die so geht ?
> vielen dank im voraus
> Top Rad



Verarbeitung: sehr gut (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1542332?in=set)
Funktion: Kann was.
Weiter Einstellbereich. Die Dämpfung ist recht straff nutzt aber gut den Federweg ohne weg zu sacken und wird die letzten mm sehr Progressiv (quasi keine Durchschläge). Die Zugstufe ist effektiv und sehr fein Einstellbar. Da die Kartusche auf Rahmen, Gewicht, Fahrstil usw. abgestimmt wird, bietet sie auf jeden Fall mehr als jede Serien Dämpfung und ist meiner Meinung nach Ihr Geld wert. Dazu kommt noch das man nur das Topcap wechseln muss, um die Kartusche auch in anderen Gabeln zu verbauen. Bei Fox z.B. kann man sogar das vorhandene Topcap von Fox verwenden. Und die Beratung und der Service von Avalanche ist einfach Top.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (28. Mai 2014)

Danke vielmals


----------



## blabla (17. Juni 2014)

Es glänzt nicht ganz so schön auf dem Foto.... Mal sehen, ob ich es bei Gelegenheit besser ablichten kann.


----------



## moRReSSey (17. Juni 2014)




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (17. Juni 2014)

vorher gefiehl es mir besser in ganz Black aber auch so noch sehr sehr ansehlich 
nach wie vor Top Sunday


----------



## blabla (18. Juni 2014)

Die Pulverbeschichtung ging an einigen Stellen ab. Also musste es anders werden


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (18. Juni 2014)

blabla schrieb:


> Die Pulverbeschichtung ging an einigen Stellen ab. Also musste es anders werden


nix dagegen hab ja geschrieben das es auch so gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlowTV (21. Juni 2014)

hat iwer noch einen hinterbau bzw alle links ?


----------



## SlowTV (21. Juni 2014)

kann auch ein komplettrahmen sein zustand/größe hauptrahmen egal


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (23. Juni 2014)

Servus, hat jemand nen Vorschlag was man als Schutz für den Schaltzug im Bereich der Kettenstrebe nehmen kann?
2010 hatte ich nen Aquariumschlauch dran, das war wirkungsvoll aber unschön!
Am liebsten was schwarzes 
Beste Grüße, Marduk


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (23. Juni 2014)

H


SlowTV schrieb:


> kann auch ein komplettrahmen sein zustand/größe hauptrahmen egal


Hab noch nen Rahmen in M im Keller! Inkl. Links und neuen Achsen... Handelt sich um den 09er Worldcup Rahmen!


----------



## moRReSSey (23. Juni 2014)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Servus, hat jemand nen Vorschlag was man als Schutz für den Schaltzug im Bereich der Kettenstrebe nehmen kann?
> 2010 hatte ich nen Aquariumschlauch dran, das war wirkungsvoll aber unschön!
> Am liebsten was schwarzes
> Beste Grüße, Marduk




ich habe selbstklebende klettfolie genommen und die halterungen für die schalthülle ausgespart... zu sehen auf dem bild hier


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (23. Juni 2014)

Der Schaltzug ist also unter dem selbstklebenden Klett? Gute Idee, aber der Klett klebt bei mir schon drauf!
Schickes Pony hast du da übrigens!


----------



## moRReSSey (23. Juni 2014)

Nein, ich habe für die Sockel, an denen Du den Zug festmachst, ein kleines Loch in die Folie geschnitten (als Aussparung) und dann den Schaltzug über der Klettfolie verlegt.


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (23. Juni 2014)

Hm... Dann ist er aber nicht durch die Schläge der Kette geschützt! Ich will ja nen Schutz für den Aussenzug, der zudem noch den Geräuschpegel dämmen soll!


----------



## moRReSSey (23. Juni 2014)

Aaaaachsooo! Ja gut, dann könnte man wirklich mal probieren, den Zug unter der Klettfolie zu verstecken...Dann sparst du dir ja auch die Löcher für die Sockel. Ich bin recht zufrieden mit dem Zeug. Es schützt zuverlässig, ist billig und leicht anzubringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlowTV (24. Juni 2014)

schick mir mal ne pn wegen dem rahmen.

hatte mal nen benzinschlauch über dem schaltzug 
ging perfekt und war sehr leise.
zur zeit ein wenig dekadent mit lederlenkerband mit ziernaht, ist aber wirklich das beste was ich bis jz hatte


----------



## huffdipuffdi (7. Juli 2014)

Hey SlowTV, wie hat sicher der VIVID bisher geschlagen?


----------



## SlowTV (7. Juli 2014)

ging bis zum schluss bombig.
also nur zu empfeheln ... hab jz aber ein neues bike deshalb verabschiede ich mich erst mal.


----------



## MukkiMan (7. Juli 2014)

Fahre auch ein Vivid Air im Sunday und geht Bombe ;-) nur das Feilen war nicht wirklich schön ^^


----------



## maggi6288 (12. Juli 2014)

hat wer von euch noch nen hinterbau über?


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (18. Juli 2014)

Hab endlich mal die Zeit gefunden das Sunday aufzubauen:




 

16,8 kg wiegt das gute Stück, weniger als erwartet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (18. Juli 2014)

Ich spreche dir mal ein großes Lob aussprechen, das Sunday ist mega!!!!
Mehr Bilder bitte


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (18. Juli 2014)

Traumhaftes Pferdchen


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (19. Juli 2014)

Servus,
freut mich wenn's gefällt! Mehr Bilder gibt's die Tage, wenn ich mal dazu komme es artgerecht zu bewegen!


----------



## moRReSSey (21. Juli 2014)

eine Wichsvorlage auf zwei Rädern


----------



## DaPl (28. Juli 2014)

Hier meins, Ironhorse Sunday WC 2009, Boxxer WC 2012 Gabel, Works Components -2° Steuersatz, Zee Bremsen, DT Swiss LRS usw...


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (28. Juli 2014)

besseres Foto hat das Pferd schon verdient oder ? 
nice Sunday


----------



## maggi6288 (3. August 2014)




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (3. August 2014)

yessss


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (5. August 2014)

Sehr geil!!!


----------



## Hejsen77 (5. August 2014)

Hey Leute,
kann mir mal bitte kurz iwer sagen wie lange das Steuerrohr vom Ironhorse ist? 

bei euren Bildern bekommt man ja Lust sich wieder eins zu kaufen <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MukkiMan (6. August 2014)

127mm


----------



## MukkiMan (11. August 2014)

mal alle ein Stern abgeben ;-)


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (11. August 2014)

sehr schön 
3 Sterne von mir !!


----------



## moRReSSey (11. August 2014)

Allein für das Fahrrad gibts schon n Sternchen!!


----------



## Plumpssack (15. August 2014)

Hat irgendjemand ne Idee, wo man noch Dämpferbolzen fürs 6Point herbekommt? Sinds evtl die gleichen wie am Sunday/7point? Das Problem sind halt die Senkköpfe, deswegen kann man nicht irgendwelche Schrauben aus dem Baumarkt nehmen...


----------



## Brainman (16. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand ne Idee, wo man noch Dämpferbolzen fürs 6Point herbekommt? Sinds evtl die gleichen wie am Sunday/7point? Das Problem sind halt die Senkköpfe, deswegen kann man nicht irgendwelche Schrauben aus dem Baumarkt nehmen...



Hab mir vor kurzem diese Dämpferbuchsen gekauft.





Da waren zwei Hülsen bei um die Senkung auszugleichen und ein normaler M8 Bolzen.
Wenn du jemand hast der die Hülsen machen kann kannst du normale Schrauben nehmen.
Sieht verbaut dann so aus


----------



## huffdipuffdi (16. August 2014)

Die dinger habe ich auch dran, kann ich nur empfehlen! Die Boolzen die du suchst sind jedoch wohl die für unten. Da wär ich auch interessiert da meine bald durch sind.


----------



## Brainman (16. August 2014)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> Die dinger habe ich auch dran, kann ich nur empfehlen! Die Boolzen die du suchst sind jedoch wohl die für unten. Da wär ich auch interessiert da meine bald durch sind.



Zumindest am 7Point sind die Bolzen oben und unten die gleichen.


----------



## MarcoW. (16. August 2014)

Hab meine Dämpferbolzen fürs 7Point von Jaeger Motorsport...der macht die in der gewünschten Länge aus Titan. Die passenden Schrauben kannst da gleich mitbestellen!! Kann ich mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen! 
http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/Fahrradseite/Schrauben-MTB/M-1-bis-M-12-Titan-natur::828.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (16. August 2014)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## DaPl (17. August 2014)

krass


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (18. August 2014)

Hab das Sunday mal in die Alpen entführt, genauer gesagt nach Verbier: 



Geht immer noch wie's Messer die alte Dame!


----------



## MukkiMan (18. August 2014)

Ich werde es ab Donnerstag in La Bresse und Lac Blanc krachen lassen  die alte Lady taugt halt immer noch am besten  sogar für video der Woche ^^


----------



## Danny-128 (30. August 2014)

Kann mir einer mal sagen in welcher Firma man das Monster Green auf sein Pferdchen bekommt?


----------



## MarcoW. (30. August 2014)

Ich hab meine hier bestellt
http://www.dnfive.co.uk/Bike-Decals/IronHorse/C2-7-1-0.htm

Sehr netter Kontakt und ein richtig schneller Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (30. August 2014)

Das auch gut ! Danke 

Aber ich meinte Pulver für den Rahmen , es soll in Monster Green gepulvert werden !


----------



## maggi6288 (30. August 2014)

er meint die Farbe für den Rahmen, evtl gibts nen eloxalton oder beim Lackierer anmischen lassen..

edit: Mist du warst schneller


----------



## Danny-128 (30. August 2014)

Ja ehm sorry !  

Aber das habe ich bisher gefunden 

Base = Cardinal Industrial T358-GR539
 Top = Tiger Drylac 49-21500 Florescent Yellow

Jetzt muss mir bloß noch einer sagen wer das in D-Land hinbekommt 

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e276/lalbert/luc_sunday_2.jpg


----------



## maggi6288 (30. August 2014)

die von propain wenn und sag bescheid dann schicke ich meinen mit!


----------



## Danny-128 (30. August 2014)

Also wenn du die Farbe vom Spindrift meinst , ist nicht die selbe. 
Allerdings wenn da Silberflakes als Basis drunter sind könnte das passen. 

Mal schlau machen


----------



## maggi6288 (30. August 2014)

der pulverer von denen meine ich, mir fällt der Name gerade nicht ein 

edit: rockenstein, die können alles!


----------



## Danny-128 (30. August 2014)

Rockenstein macht das aber nicht , das weiß ich ! 

Die haben die Pulver nicht. Kenne deren Farbpalette , und da war leider kein Fluorocent yellow bei


----------



## maggi6288 (30. August 2014)

da hat nen Kumpel schon 2 Rahmen in ral 6028(neongelb?) Pulvern lassen!


----------



## Danny-128 (30. August 2014)

Ja neon machen sie aber halt nicht dieses yellow mit Silberflakes drunter , deswegen muss ich mir die Farbe irgendwo anders kaufen und dann bei einem Pulverhannes machen lassen.


----------



## maggi6288 (30. August 2014)

besorg was für 2 Rahmen  Versuchs mal bei absolutepowder in den USA..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (30. August 2014)

Ich schaue mich mal um ,gebe bescheid wenn ich was habe ;D


----------



## jr.tobi87 (21. September 2014)

Hat jemand den reach und Radstand von einen sunday L Rahmen zur Hand?
Danke


----------



## maggi6288 (21. September 2014)

Radstand mit -2 Grad Steuersatz bei 120cm


----------



## MukkiMan (22. September 2014)

Reach hat er in L etwas knapp über 400 also laut Rechner im Netz 403mm


----------



## jr.tobi87 (22. September 2014)

Danke, aber leider doch minimal zu klein 

Wie ähnlich sind sich eigentlich sunday und das mondraker?


----------



## Danny-128 (22. September 2014)

Wie groß bist du denn ?


----------



## MukkiMan (24. September 2014)

Also ich fahre mit 1,85 das Sunday in L das passt mir eigentlich so ganz gut... viel kürzer dürfte bei highspeed allerdings nicht


----------



## jr.tobi87 (24. September 2014)

Bin 181cm. Das sunday in l ist minimal größer als mein altes trek session in m. Das hab ich verkauft weils zu klein war.

Wer schweißt mir nen xl


----------



## odenwald1 (26. September 2014)

Hallo...

welche Rahmengröße des Sundays empfehlt Ihr bei Körpergröße 1,69m ?? Größe S oder M ?? 
Leider habe ich keine Geometrieangaben mit Reach Wert für die genanten Größen im Netz gefunden...hat die Angaben jemand vielleicht für mich. Danke für Infos.

Gruß Odenwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MukkiMan (27. September 2014)

Genaue Angaben gibt es leider nicht... aber in etwa  L=knapp über 400  M=Knapp über 380 von S habe ich keine Ahnung... ich würde an deiner stelle zu einem M greifen S kann man vielleicht fahren wenn man 1,50 groß ist


----------



## Brainman (27. September 2014)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch Größe "M" nehmen


----------



## odenwald1 (27. September 2014)

Danke für die Infos...scheint ja  wirklich ein sehr kompaktes Rad zu sein....
Habe gehört, das man immer noch Ersatzteile für das Bike bekommt...habt Ihr hier eine gute Adresse für mich ???

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Danny-128 (27. September 2014)

Pearce cycles in uk 

Bet d hat auch noch was ! Im Endeffekt kannst noch alles bekommen außer Rahmen


----------



## sluette (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe letzten Dienstag in Films auf dem RuncaTrail ein Lagerdeckel vom DW Link / Dämpfer Lager verloren. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wo ich so einen her bekomme? Ich konnte bisher nur Adressen finden wo der Deckel nicht lieferbar ist.


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Oktober 2014)

http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=387&Name=IRON+HORSE+Linkages+and+spares


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (11. Oktober 2014)

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product_list/209


----------



## sluette (11. Oktober 2014)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product_list/209



Yep, schon gesehen. Da steht aber "I'm sorry, this product is not currently available."


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Oktober 2014)

Das ist schlecht ! Was anderes fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein. 
Wenn ich noch ne Info bekomme schreibe ich es hier rein.


----------



## maggi6288 (14. Oktober 2014)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=387&Name=IRON HORSE Linkages and spares



@sluette für dich kommt doch eh nur dieses Produkt infrage, da doch doch den alten dw-Link vor 2007 hast?!

Gruß


----------



## sluette (14. Oktober 2014)

maggi6288 schrieb:


> @sluette für dich kommt doch eh nur dieses Produkt infrage, da doch doch den alten dw-Link vor 2007 hast?!
> 
> Gruß



du meinst den "Iron Horse Sunday 2005/2006 front linkage bolt" oder?


----------



## maggi6288 (14. Oktober 2014)

richtig!


----------



## sluette (14. Oktober 2014)

Hat schon mal einer was bei dem Laden bestellt?
Ich will übernächstes WE nach WiBe, da bräuchte ist das Teil.


----------



## maggi6288 (14. Oktober 2014)

leider noch nicht..

dann machen wir ne Abfahrt zusammen


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Oktober 2014)

1.11 in wibe Saisonabschluss ! Die Pferde sind gesattelt


----------



## sluette (14. Oktober 2014)

Wir peilen den 26.10. an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggi6288 (14. Oktober 2014)

hoffe ich komme die letzten 3 Wochenenden noch hin!!

auf die Pferde und los


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ironhorse treffen ?


----------



## maggi6288 (15. Oktober 2014)

von mir aus gerne.


----------



## Lorenz M. (26. Oktober 2014)

da ich gerade mal wieder mit dem Gedanken spiele mir ein Sunday zu zulegen hab ich mal eine frage, welche Größe bei 184? ich fahre zur Zeit ein Demo 2014 L.

Und hat hier jemand zufällig einen abzugeben?


----------



## Mürre (26. Oktober 2014)

Definitiv Gr. L !


----------



## Lorenz M. (26. Oktober 2014)

okay. dann wird es spannend einen zu finden. will nur den rahmen, hab hier noch so viel zeugs rumfliegen....


----------



## Lorenz M. (26. Oktober 2014)

ne Idee wo man einen einzelnen Rahmen her bekommen kann? darf auch völligst verrantzt sein


----------



## maggi6288 (26. Oktober 2014)

http://m.pinkbike.com/buysell/1666432/
eigentlich eine sichere Nummer mit Paypal...


----------



## Lorenz M. (26. Oktober 2014)

cool. danke
den hab ich gar nicht gefunden als ich europaweit gesucht habe auf pb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich wollte meine alte lieber auch wieder haben und hab dann hier zugeschlagen! 
kann mir mal jemand ein basic set-up für den rc4 schreiben? Ware top, dann hätte ich mal einen Anhaltspunkt und weiss hier noch jemand welcher user die zugverlegung mal auf intern umgebaut hat?!


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2014)

Intern ? Den Rahmen würde ich nicht anbohren.


----------



## Brainman (28. Oktober 2014)

Würde ich auch nicht außerdem ist die Zugverlegung am Sunday doch gut und unauffällig.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich liebäugle mit dem Manitou swinger pro Luftdämpfer für mein Rössle. Leider kann ich dazu nichts aussagekräftiges finden. Weiss jemand wie der sich in einem Sunday verhalten würde?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. Dezember 2014)

@der freed, meinst den hier oder ? leider weiß ich aber nicht mehr welcher User der war




ist dein alter Rahmen immer noch zu haben im BM ? der Besitzer nach dir hat ihn ja wieder entlackt oder ?
war ein geiler Black Bomber jedenfalls


----------



## der freed (1. Dezember 2014)

@x_FreiRider_x Ja genau das ding meinte ich, zu dem gab es doch mal irgendwo genauere Bilder, weil die Lösungen die ich bis jetzt gehsehen habe fand ich nicht so überzeugend.
Genau, das war meins...Bereue es echt das ich es hergegeben habe. Aber das neue wird gut, versprochen. X01 DH 7-fach, Boxxer mit Charger, ProCore Reifenkit, RaceFace Atlas DM Lenker+Vorbau 35er Klemmung, XTR Bremse...sollte was ordentliches bei rumkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (1. Dezember 2014)

klingt vielversprechend 
kein angleset?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. Dezember 2014)

bin gespannt 
aber deine Räder waren bisher immer schick wie ich finde 
genauere Bilder hatte ich mal zu dem Pferdchen was ich aber alles bis auf den gelöscht habe  ;(
aber auf dem Bild sieht man eigentlich ganz gut wie die Züge verlaufen


----------



## gabs (1. Dezember 2014)

habs nach dem 1. mal schon bereut es verkauft zu haben
leider war das 2. ein M und somit zu klein => wieder weck 

p.s. beim 2. ist ein -1,5° steuersatz drinnen.... war super!


----------



## maggi6288 (1. Dezember 2014)

Das mit den Zügen ist von @Rotzkotz bzw. @Tabsi-Rocket


----------



## der freed (1. Dezember 2014)

@gabs doch, ist ein -2° Works Steuersatz verbaut, daher auch nur ein 32er Blatt und die kleine Kassette mit 10T. Dann bin ich nur etwas Kleiner als ein 36er mit 11T und hab etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit, was nicht falsch sein kann!


----------



## huffdipuffdi (20. Dezember 2014)

Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht.


----------



## sluette (20. Dezember 2014)

Wieviel musst du dafür wegnehmen?
Andersherum passt er nicht rein, oder?


----------



## huffdipuffdi (20. Dezember 2014)

Viel war es eigentlich gar ned. Musste halt sehen dass er eine leichte Bewegung nach vorne macht, wo es eh genug Platz hat. Geht nur so rein.


----------



## MukkiMan (20. Dezember 2014)

ich musste ca 1,5 mm auf beiden Seiten weg nehmen. Ich bin im moment am überlegen ob ich meins verkaufe und durch etwas längeres ersetze. 
Wenn also wer ein L Rahmen sucht kann mich ja mal anschreiben.


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Dezember 2014)

Was möchtest du denn haben für dein Rad ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MukkiMan (21. Dezember 2014)

kannst mir mal eine PM schicken.


----------



## AddiP (21. Januar 2015)

Tu es nicht...du wirst es bereuen.
Genau wie Ich und alle anderen die es verkauft haben!


----------



## MukkiMan (21. Januar 2015)

Ja ist ja gut Adrian ;-) ich behalte es aber was neues kommt trotzdem. Verkaufen lohnt sich eh kaum


----------



## maggi6288 (22. Januar 2015)

ich werde meins auch nur an die Wand hängen..


----------



## moRReSSey (22. Januar 2015)

Ein Ironhorse ist ein Stück Radsportgeschichte, das muss früher oder später an die Wand


----------



## harbourmastah (22. Januar 2015)




----------



## FreerideDD (23. Januar 2015)

Hi

ich bin guenstig an ein sunday komplettrad gelangt

lohnt es sich das rad aufzubauen ? angleset und aktuelles fahrwerk ?

ich mein 83mm kurbel, iscg05, 150er hinterbau ist eigentlich nicht so verkehrt.

Überlege ob ich es noch mal flott mache

steht es den neuen raedern in irdetwas nach wenn ich es zum beispiel mit fox 40 und rc4 fahren würde ?


----------



## harbourmastah (23. Januar 2015)

ist das jetzt ne rethorische frage in diesem thread??  Natürlich lohnt es sich,gerade mit fox fahrwerk!! Bau es auf!!!!


----------



## FreerideDD (23. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand die GEO-daten fuer M und L rahmen ?

Muss mal ausmessen was der fuer eine größe hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (23. Januar 2015)

*I.H. Sunday Geo. - all model years*
Geometry 
Size-HA-SA-EFF TT---CS-----WB----BB
16" 65 64.5 22.5" 17.25" 44.25" 13.9"
17" 65 64.5 23.5" 17.25" 45.25" 13.9"
19" 65 64.5 24.5" 17.25" 46.25" 13.9"

Legend: HA= Head Tube Angle, SA= Seat Tube Angle, EFF TT= Effective Top Tube Length, CS= Chain Stay Length, WB= Wheelbase, BB= Bottom Bracket Height


----------



## maggi6288 (23. Januar 2015)

lad ein Foto hoch, man sieht sofort welche Größe das ist.


----------



## moRReSSey (23. Januar 2015)

Die Sundays laufen mit dem passenden Fahrwerk schon echt genial. Angleset würde ich auch auf jeden Fall empfehlen.


----------



## FreerideDD (23. Januar 2015)

Fragt nicht was ich bezahlt hab XD


----------



## harbourmastah (23. Januar 2015)

geil! hatte dasselbe , auch in dem Grün, in *M*,sogar die pedale sind dieselben!! Was hast bezahlt??


----------



## FreerideDD (23. Januar 2015)

schlagt mich

650 XD

ist das auch ne M 

bin noch nicht zu hause, muss dann ma messen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (23. Januar 2015)

650€ fürs komplettbike....wow...mega schnapper da lohnt sich aufbauen doppel! ja ist ne M !


----------



## FreerideDD (23. Januar 2015)

ja komplett, mit der 2014er boxxer r2c2, saint schaltung, saint bremsen etc pp LRS hope pro 2 evo... ich glaube er brauchte dringend geld  war glueck bei ebay 

ob mir die passt ? bin 1,78 und mein TR450 war mir zu klein in der M also bewegungstechnisch und gefuehlt

das Glory und das summum haben doch einen aenhlichen hinterbau oder ?


----------



## harbourmastah (23. Januar 2015)

bin auch 1,78....für mich hat es gepasst aber zum vergleich zu meinem jetzigen in M doch eher klein ausgefallen....dafür ist es super agil,und für bikeparks perfekt!


----------



## FreerideDD (23. Januar 2015)

mmhhh passt mir gar nicht, bin doch schneller unterwegs, brauche laufruhe also eher unpassend


----------



## harbourmastah (23. Januar 2015)

probiere es doch erstmal aus, mit nem angleset lässt sich da noch bissel was machen in richtung laufruhe!


----------



## san_andreas (23. Januar 2015)

Mit Angleset wird der Radstand größer, dafür der Reach kürzer.


----------



## FreerideDD (23. Januar 2015)

Das ist mir bewusst ... habe aber gern bisschen freiheit zwischen sattel und lenker


----------



## der freed (23. Januar 2015)

650??? hoffentlich ist das ding nicht geklaut...! Sorry ist der erste gedanke der mir da in kopf kommt! Ohne es dir schlecht reden zu wollen!


----------



## FreerideDD (23. Januar 2015)

Ne isses ni  vorher gecheckt


----------



## FreerideDD (24. Januar 2015)

also habe mich doch dagegen entschieden ...

jemand von den sunday liebhabern interessiert ?

2008er Factory, Lager laufen astrein (heute gecheckt), kein Lagerspiel
FOX DHX 5.0, 320 K9 Racefeder und K9 axiallager (Dämpfer benötigt service, kluckert bisschen beim einfedern, ist aber dicht)
Works Components Steuersatz, wieviel grad Offset der hat muss ich noch raus finden, schätze so -1,5°

Rahmen hat links und rechts am Oberrohr vorn zwei kleinere dellen, da hat sicher mal ein standrohr hallo gesagt 

Fotos gibt es morgen, Landet dann eh im Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreerideDD (26. Januar 2015)

Ich grübel noch XD

wo bekommt man Lager her ? Bzw welche Lagergrößen sind verbaut (SKF)

weiss nicht ob beim Ausbau alle ganz bleiben.

Meine Frage ist eigentlich, wie Arbeitet der Hinterbau so ? besser oder schlechter also zum beispiel ein TR450 ?

Mit so nem Oldschoolrahmen taucht auch nicht jeder im Park auf


----------



## der freed (26. Januar 2015)

bester Hinterbau EVER!!!! Bin jetzt auch schon einiges gefahren und keins kam da dran. 
der Rahmen war seiner zeit schon echt weit voraus! fahr das teil halt mal auf dem homespot oder so...wirst ja dann merken ob er dir taugt


----------



## FreerideDD (26. Januar 2015)

ist schwierig 

einzelteile sind alle verkauft

wuerde halt alles ranschaffen, FOX 40, offset -2° steuersatz, FOX RC4 

da schon ein offset steuersatz verbaut war und ich den lenkwinkel mit der BOxxer R2C2 optisch noch recht steil fand, gruebel ich noch
haben die den Lenkwinkel von 2008-2010 geändert ?

ist der grüne factory ueberhaupt von 2008 ? 

danke fuer die vielen Tipps


----------



## FreerideDD (26. Januar 2015)

hast du ein aktuelles bild von deinem sunday ?


----------



## maggi6288 (26. Januar 2015)

brauchst noch einen rc4? , für den musst du aber den Link ausfräsen.

skf Lager braucht man unten im Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen so 3mm Distanzscheiben, da es spezielle Lager mit größeren innendurchmesser sind.

2007 und 2008 war alles gleich, 2009 war nochmal -0.5 Grad weniger meine ich.

Foto ist in meinen Album.


----------



## FreerideDD (26. Januar 2015)

@maggi6288 
Meinste ? Aktuell ist ein dhx 5.0 drin. Passt der echt ni ?

Ja suche noch ein rc4  gerne auch ohne feder.

Ich hab das pferd im inneren auge vor mir. Ich lass das mal neu pulvern jungs


----------



## FreerideDD (26. Januar 2015)

Habe im internet eine  shop gefunden ... lagerkit fuer 49 dollar ... ich poste nachher mal den link


----------



## der freed (26. Januar 2015)

Das ist mein altes...hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren! Bin in der zwischen zeit ein paar andere Kisten gefahren, habe es aber immer bereut das ich es verkauft hab! Deshalb hab ich mir im November wieder einen Rahmen gekauft, mit recht vielen Ersatzteilen, den will ich jetzt langsam aufbauen.

Partliste fürs Neue:
Sunday 2009 
Works -2°
Boxxer Team 2015 (eventuell mit Air-kit)
Fox RC4
Sram X0 DH 7-Speed
Thomson + SLR
Hope + ??? + cx-ray Speichen + Procore + maxxis Reifen
Race Face Atlas DM 35 + Atlas Lenker Stealth
XTR Bremsen 203/180
BPP Kettenführung mit Absolut Black Ring
Pedale XT Trail oder Atlas Flats


----------



## FreerideDD (26. Januar 2015)

Lagerkit http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id266.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. Januar 2015)

@freed: war ein Hammer-Rad !


----------



## Snap4x (26. Januar 2015)

Nimm entweder Spike Race Felgen oder Flow EX


----------



## der freed (26. Januar 2015)

Die Flow ist raus, am Enduro gerne aber beim Big Bike und gerade mit dem Procore geraffel...Spank mag ich nicht!
Hatte zum einen klassisch an die Mavic 719 oder 721 gedacht oder an die DT EX471...Hab ja noch zeit!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (26. Januar 2015)

der freed schrieb:


> Das ist mein altes...hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren! Bin in der zwischen zeit ein paar andere Kisten gefahren, habe es aber immer bereut das ich es verkauft hab! Deshalb hab ich mir im November wieder einen Rahmen gekauft, mit recht vielen Ersatzteilen, den will ich jetzt langsam aufbauen.
> 
> Partliste fürs Neue:
> Sunday 2009
> ...


was waren da für Felgen verbaut Mavic 325 ? die suche ich schon länger aber nciht zu finden iwie
war ein verdammt geiles Rad aber dein nächstes wird bestimmt auch verdammt gut


----------



## der freed (26. Januar 2015)

Ambrosio dh 35! 
Danke, hab der Lady auch wirklich lange hinterher getrauert, daher musste wieder eins ins Haus! 
Hab also ein Nukeproof Scalp zu verkaufen!


----------



## SpeedyR (26. Januar 2015)

FreerideDD schrieb:


> Ich grübel noch XD
> 
> wo bekommt man Lager her ? Bzw welche Lagergrößen sind verbaut (SKF)
> 
> ...



Sämtliche Ersatzteile incl neuen DW-Link  (gibt ja 2 versionen) für RC4 bekommst du bei Betd.co.uk,oder OEM Lager Achsen ect : pearcecycles.co.uk

Speziell der neue DW Link für den Rc4 ist das Geld wert.Ich habe noch einen 06er Factory (die noch made in usa),-da konnte ich mit dem Link auf die spätere (und haltbarere) Hardware umrüsten.Das war bei den ersten Sundays die Schwachstelle...

Nur die Lager (wenn man die Nummern weisst) bekommt man an sich bei jedem Industriebedarf für kleines Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (27. Januar 2015)

also das grün ist doch geil...nicht umlackieren!!Mm


----------



## Sw!tch (1. Februar 2015)

Moin!

Kann mir jemand die genauen Maße des oberen Dämpferbolzens des 05/06er Sundays nennen?

Möchte mir einen drehen lassen, befürchte aber das ein Zollstock nicht genau genug ist, um das Spiel zu beseitigen.


----------



## moRReSSey (14. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand n guten Tipp wie ich die Leitungen so durch den Dämpfertunnel legen kann, dass sie nicht alles aufscheuern?


----------



## Mürre (14. Februar 2015)

Also ich habe einen Aquariumschlauch zusätzlich um die Leitung verwendet. Da hatte ich keine Spuren von Abnutzung in dem Bereich


----------



## moRReSSey (14. Februar 2015)

haste das dann noch gesondert befestigt, oder einfach nur um die Leitung herum gewickelt?


----------



## maggi6288 (14. Februar 2015)

einfach die Leitung durchschieben durch den Schlauch


----------



## Mürre (14. Februar 2015)

Wie maggi6288 sagt. Schaltzug und Bremsleitung durch einen Aquariumschlauch durchführen und dann bekommst du keine Scheuerstellen mehr, da sie sich im Aquariumschlauch bewegen


----------



## san_andreas (14. Februar 2015)

Der alte Trick von Sam Hills Mechaniker...


----------



## der freed (13. März 2015)

So, aktueller Stand der Dinge...Es fehlt noch: XTR 9000 Bremse, Reifen + Procore, andere Gabeldecals, passende Feder und eventuell ein Airkit für die Boxxer
Mehr Bilder im Album!


----------



## san_andreas (13. März 2015)

Wird gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huffdipuffdi (13. März 2015)

Toll dass Du auf XTR Bremsen setzt. Das ist doch mal konsequent. Finde die XT schon gut geeignet, halt eben a bisserl schwer. XTR wär das i Tüpferl.


----------



## moRReSSey (15. März 2015)

Habe die XTR bei mir wieder runtergeschmissen, hatten mir zu wenig Standfestigkeit. Dafür sinds jetzt Magura MT7, die sind sogar noch ein wenig leichter.

Falls du noch Reifen brauchst. Ich habe aktuell zwei (kurz angefahrene) Highroller 2 mit Triple Compount Mischung im Bikemarkt.


----------



## der freed (17. März 2015)

Mhm das mit der XTR kann ich so nicht bestätigen...bin an beiden Enduros, als auch am Scalp absolut happy damit! Zumindest beim normalen Bikepark gefahre. Alpin hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Erfahrung damit, vielleicht wäre sie mir da auch zu schwach aber bei meinem speed etc reichen sie mir wirklich aus! 
Ich hab im Shop dafür leider zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen mit den ganzen MT Bremsen gemacht, die neuen hatte ich bis jetzt aber auch noch nicht in der Hand! 

Danke für das Angebot mit den Reifen. Werde aber erstmal die Magic Marys Testen...der Plan ist eigentlich das ich Dank Procore etwas leichte Reifen fahren kann und somit ungefähr bei gleichen Gewicht bin wie klassisch mit 2ply Pellen. Hab ja noch ein paar Wochen zeit bis Lac Blanc und Todtnau aufmachen!


----------



## moRReSSey (17. März 2015)

ich rüste mein Pferdchen jetzt auf Faltreifen und Tubeless um. Mal schauen wie gut das funktioniert. Die Gewichtsersparnis im Vergleich zu den Highrollern mit 2Ply ist jedenfalls enorm. Werde dann, jedenfalls berechnet, bei knapp 15,9kg Gesamtgewicht landen.


----------



## Danny-128 (17. März 2015)

Steht dieses Jahr ein Pferdchentreffen an ?


----------



## huffdipuffdi (18. März 2015)

Das mit Tubeless habe ich zwei mal versucht und ging jedes Mal schief. Auf schnellen, technisch einfachen Strecken geht es. Aber wenns heftiger wird ziehts die Würste von der Felge. Klar kann mann den Druck erhöhen, aber mit 3 Bar ist dass kein Spass mehr. Procore denke ich, ist hier die perfekte Lösung.


----------



## moRReSSey (18. März 2015)

naja für meine heimatlichen SingleTrails wirds hoffentlich reichen *fingerscrossed*


----------



## huffdipuffdi (18. März 2015)

Hab in den letzten Monaten ein Paar updates vorgenommen. Besonders gespannt bin ich auf den Dämpfer und wie es sich mit der 2° Schale gegenüber der 1.5° im Steuerrohl verhält. Werde die Front resp. die Gabel wohl noch etwas tiefer klemmen. Wiegt jetzt genau 17kg.


----------



## Teaser (18. März 2015)

Treffen mit Horsies klingt gut. Bei uns stehen auch noch zwei Pferdchen rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (18. März 2015)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> Hab in den letzten Monaten ein Paar updates vorgenommen. Besonders gespannt bin ich auf den Dämpfer und wie es sich mit der 2° Schale gegenüber der 1.5° im Steuerrohl verhält. Werde die Front resp. die Gabel wohl noch etwas tiefer klemmen. Wiegt jetzt genau 17kg.


schönes Pferdchen  passt der Vivid Air gut so oder hattest du was wegfeilen müssen ?
die Kurbel gegen Descendant tauschen bringt das Gaywicht nochn gutes stück runter


----------



## moRReSSey (18. März 2015)

sind das nich descendant?


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2015)

Holzfeller.


----------



## moRReSSey (18. März 2015)

ah okay, nächstes mal muss ich wohl richtig hinschauen....dann bringt der Tausch auch nochmal ne Ecke an der Waage


----------



## Danny-128 (19. März 2015)

Ja dann ein kleiner Pferdeaufstand in Kiel oder wie ?


----------



## maggi6288 (19. März 2015)

willste da von Findlingen runterhopsen? 

bin für Wibe oder sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (19. März 2015)

Oder willingen ! 

Findlinge kein Problem , das ist ein Dressur Pferd


----------



## Teaser (19. März 2015)

Meine Skills reichen nicht mal für Findlinge. Willingen hat doch nur zwei Strecken, eine davon mit Schlüsselbeinbruch-Garantie, oder? Winterberg wäre nicht schlecht, wat is mit Andreasberg? Hahnenklee? Braunlage ist zwar gut zum Saufen, die Strecken muss man aber mögen (außerdem braucht man dicke Schenkel).


----------



## maggi6288 (19. März 2015)

wäre auch für Winterberg oder andreasberg


----------



## Danny-128 (20. März 2015)

Ich war noch nie in Andreasberg !


----------



## maggi6288 (20. März 2015)

der Werte @moRReSSey hat den mit seinem Onkel geplant und teilweise gebaut!


----------



## Danny-128 (20. März 2015)

Okay , also sein haustrack


----------



## Teaser (20. März 2015)

In Andreasberg kenne ich nur die Northshore/Freeride/whatever-Strecken. Die bringen Spaß, allerdings könnten die bei näherer Betrachtung mit dem Sunday schweißtreibend werden. Die Downhillstrecken bin ich nicht gefahren, da fehlte mir am Ende des Tages der Schneid. Insgesamt aber nette Location.


----------



## maggi6288 (20. März 2015)

ja der Anfang ist doch tretintensiv


----------



## Danny-128 (20. März 2015)

Mal sehen was da geht


----------



## huffdipuffdi (21. März 2015)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> schönes Pferdchen  passt der Vivid Air gut so oder hattest du was wegfeilen müssen ?
> die Kurbel gegen Descendant tauschen bringt das Gaywicht nochn gutes stück runter


Nun, wegfeilen musste ich. Aber weniger als zunächst befürchtet. Sint doch descendant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (21. März 2015)

deine verbaute Kurbel ist definitiv die Holzfeller !


----------



## huffdipuffdi (21. März 2015)

Tatsächlich! Verdammt, wie kann das sein. Muss sofort geädert werde. Wohl zu viele offene Baustellen, da geht was übersehen.


----------



## Sw!tch (23. März 2015)

Hier mal mein Sunday




[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1801133]
	






Iron Horse Sunday
Works -2°
RC4 mit MST Tuning
Saubere Boxxer WC
77Designz
Chromag Fubars
Avid X0 Trail, vorne mit Code Sattel
Sram X0 DH Kurbel
Sram Kassette
Sram X.9 Trigger und Schaltwerk
5-Gang Begrenzer von Ska-W
Hope Pro II
No Tubes Flo
SDG Patriot

für die Hometrails mit leichter Bereifung[/URL]


----------



## Danny-128 (23. März 2015)

Wiegt ?


----------



## huffdipuffdi (23. März 2015)

Suuper schönes Bike! Ich mag die Farbkombi.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (27. März 2015)

nur der Lenker passt mMn nicht sonst sehr geiles Pferdchen


----------



## moRReSSey (27. März 2015)

Die Diät war erfolgreich.


----------



## Danny-128 (27. März 2015)

Unmöglich


----------



## moRReSSey (28. März 2015)

Warum unmöglich? hier mal die Teileliste

Rahmen: Ironhorse Sunday WC 2009 Größe M
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer + MST Kartusche
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 Sunday tune
Feder: Nukeproof Shockwave Titan 400x3.0
Laufräder:  DT Swiss FX1950 Tricon
Lenker: Renthal Fatbar Carbon 780mm
Vorbau: Funn RSX II Light
Steuersatz: K9 Industries Angle Reducer Cups +/- 2°
Griffe: Ergon GA1 Evo
Shifter: Shimano XTR 10-fach
Schaltwerk: Shimano Zee short cage 10-fach
Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace CS-7900 10-fach
Bremsen: Magura MT7 mit 203mm + 180mm Storm Scheiben
Kettenführung: Sixpack Kamikaze
Kette:  Shimano Ultegra 10-fach
Kurbel: Truvativ Descendant + e13 Guidering 36t
Pedale: Crankbrothers Candy 1
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite 30.0 gekürzt
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP Troy Lee Designs
Sattelklemme: Straitline
Reifen: Magic Mary SnakeSkin TSC vorne, Hans Dampf SnakeSkin TSC hinten (tubeless)
Dichtmilch: 120ml Stan's NoTubes Dichtmilch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (28. März 2015)

Das war auch ironisch gemeint


----------



## der freed (28. März 2015)

Fertig!  





Sunday size M
Boxxer RC2 Charger
Fox RC4
Shimano XTR 9000 Bremse 203/180
Hope + CXray + WTB I25 
Works -2°
Atlas DM + Atlas 800mm + Race Face Griffe
Komplette XO.1 DH 7-Fach Gruppe
Absolut Black 32T Kettenblatt + BBP Kettenführung
Thomson Elite + nackter SLR Carbon
Highroller II + Latex Schläuche (Warte auf Procore!)


----------



## maggi6288 (28. März 2015)

wiegt?


----------



## der freed (28. März 2015)

weiss ich nicht, durch die "fake" reifen müsste es recht leicht sein! Aber das Stahlfahrwerk holt es dann wieder rein...
Denke aber so um die ~17kg


----------



## Danny-128 (28. März 2015)

Das doch voll  iO


----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2015)

Träumchen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (5. April 2015)

Heute die erste Ausfahrt auf dem Hometrail!  Laut Personalwaage mit zwei verschiedenen Probanden 15,8kg (ja mit Freeride Faltreifen und Latex Schläuchen!)


----------



## moRReSSey (9. April 2015)

So jetzt auch mal von mir ein aktuelles Bild des momentanen Status quo, Teileliste steht ja schon etwas weiter oben.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (9. April 2015)

sehr schönes Pferdchen


----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2015)

Einfach immer wieder schön !


----------



## BigAir92 (26. April 2015)

Hier mal meine beiden kleinen ! 
Fragt bei dem Sunday lieber nicht nach dem gewicht denn knappe 20 kilo find ich persönlich schon hart (personenwaage).
Das HR bringt allein schon seine 1,5 kg auf die waage. Conti sei dank.

Egal, ich bin super zufrieden mit den beiden und seit diesem jahr ist auch ein -2 grad k9 steuersatz drin, mal gucken wie sich der hobel fahren lässt.   
Winterberg ahoi


----------



## huffdipuffdi (26. April 2015)

Bin letzten Montag das erste Mal gefahren dieses Jahr. Muss sagen, bei Steilstufen ist der Unterschied von 1.5 zu 2 Grad schon merkbar. Werde den mit 2 jedenfalls nicht mehr tauschen und drin lassen. Fährt sich schon richtig "modern".


----------



## Danny-128 (26. April 2015)

@BigAir92 Warst du nicht letztens mit dem Rad in Schulenberg ?


----------



## BigAir92 (27. April 2015)

Juup so siehts aus. die erste fahrt mit der neuen k9 feder und den -2 grad. war schon ziemlich 'like a train'  
Bin echt zufrieden. 
Fahre eine 400er feder bei einem gewicht von um die 75 mit ausrüstung, was fahrt ihr so ?


----------



## BigAir92 (27. April 2015)

deine dorado ist mir natürlich auch sofort aufgefallen!


----------



## maggi6288 (28. April 2015)

450 mit dhx 5 und 90-95kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigAir92 (29. April 2015)

Naja dann sollte meins schon ganz gescheit sein. 

Is irgendwer vom 8-10.5 in winterberg anzutreffen ?   Dann können wir den leuten mal zeigen wie man richtige Bikes baut !


----------



## SundayR1D3R (27. Mai 2015)

schicke Pferdchen auf der letzten seite  ..schon geil die sterben halt nie aus. 2005gebaut. 2015 und immer noch eines der besten räder wenns um schnell bergab geht. meins bekommt demnächst auch paar änderungen.. dt ex471 und shorty vorne mal testen.
am 6point brauche neue pedalen, da mir die twenty6predator weggeflogen sind. gerade beim voll durchtreten mit am lenker ziehen und so, hats den pedalkörper von der achse gehauen da sich das lager aufgelöst hat. resultat im Album "Arm gebrochen etc"
jemand nen tip für was haltbareres? gefallen tun mir z.b die RF Atlas. haben auch drei lager außen u. ein großes innen. @der freed wie sind die bis jetzt so?
am Sunday hab ich wieder die alten 5050xx, die fahr ich seit 8jahren ..da fühl ich mich sicher. "also dieses model. nicht 8jahre die gleichen. glaub sind die dritten oder so . erste sind die stege gerissen.. garantie neu. 2te achse verbogen da an wurzel hängen geblieben. dritte seit paar jahren nun schon am fahren.



BigAir92 naja weiß ja nicht fahr ne 300er mit 75kg ...350er find ich schon fast zu straff


----------



## marvin3006 (27. Mai 2015)

Moin Moin,

gäbe es hier von jemanden generelles Interesse ein IronHorse Sunday von 2009 zu erwerben?
Bilder könnt ihr in meinem Profil sehen.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (28. Juni 2015)

Eine Woche Livigno, Rahmen hats ohne mucken überstanden. Gabel und Vorderrad sind hin.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (28. Juni 2015)

keine Bilder gemacht ??


----------



## huffdipuffdi (29. Juni 2015)

War mit fahren beschäftigt. Nee, hab da paar. Lade die mal hoch.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (7. Juli 2015)




----------



## der freed (20. Juli 2015)

Danke @japd fürs Bild! War am Wochenende zum ersten mal in Beerfelden...
Zum Thema Feder im moment mit 350er Feder, hab mir aber auch eine 325er Bestellt von SA Racing....


----------



## huffdipuffdi (20. Juli 2015)

Aktuell grad einen vivid air drin. Hab mir aber noch einen roco air besorgt und mal schaun wie der sich so verhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rush9k (29. Juli 2015)

der freed schrieb:


> So, aktueller Stand der Dinge...Es fehlt noch: XTR 9000 Bremse, Reifen + Procore, andere Gabeldecals, passende Feder und eventuell ein Airkit für die Boxxer
> Mehr Bilder im Album!


Sehr geile Kiste, bestes bike und es laeuft so gut!


----------



## der freed (29. Juli 2015)

@huffdipuffdi Welchen Tune hast du bei deinen AIR? kanst du es empfehlen oder eher nicht? Hab Lust das mal zu versuchen! Und simmt das mit M/L Tune? Danke dir!


----------



## huffdipuffdi (30. Juli 2015)

Das mit den tunes stimmt schon, bei meinem ibis hatte ich fünf Dämpfer u.a. mit verschiedenen tunes probiert (hat auch nen DW-Link) bis ich mit einem DB glücklich wurde. Welchen der vivid hat weiss ich nicht da er keine Aufkleber mehr hat. Aber so wie er sich verhält, schätze ich auf M/M. Geht gut, wär aber mit einem L tune definitiv besser. Der Roco ist da nicht ganz so passend. Von der Performance wie auch vom Einbau.
Wüsste ich dass ein DB-air passen würde, wär die Sache klar. Geht geschmeidig wie ein roco, lässt sich aber top anpassen.


----------



## marvin3006 (18. September 2015)

Moin Pferdchen-Liebhaber,

mich quält eine Frage...Und ich wollte mal eure Meinung hören.

Ich hab im Keller einer 09er Sunday stehen mit mittlerweile einigen veralteten und technisch teilweise nicht mehr das gelbe vom Ei verbauten Parts.
War diese Saison öfter im Bikepark und dort habe ich wieder richtig blut geleckt und will nächste Saison voll angreifen!
Habe aber auch gemerkt das mein Pferdchen nicht mehr State-of-the-Art ist. So 1000-1200€ müsste ich über den Winter reinstecken.
Hinzu würde diverse Lagerteile kommen.

Nun meine Frage:

Mein geliebtes Bike behalten und die 1000€  - 1200€ investieren oder lieber in einen neuen Hobel Geld stecken?

Ich bin sehr hin und her gerissen...

Vielen Dank im voraus für die antworten!


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (18. September 2015)

Sunday's behält man, die verkauft man nicht! Ich fahr zwar grad das aktuelle V10, hab aber noch 2 Sunday's in der Werkstatt stehen


----------



## harbourmastah (18. September 2015)

BEHALTE ES; TOLLES PARKBIKE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huffdipuffdi (19. September 2015)

Mit einem angleset von z.B. cane creek und 2º Schale, steht es den aktuellen in sachen geo in nichts nach.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (19. September 2015)

Mit einem angleset von z.B. cane creek und 2º Schale, steht es den aktuellen in sachen geo in nichts nach.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (19. September 2015)

Mit einem angleset von z.B. cane creek und 2º Schale, steht es den aktuellen in sachen geo in nichts nach.


----------



## Hejsen77 (19. September 2015)

So dann stell ich auch mal ein Bild von meinem Gaul rein 
War immer sehr zufrieden damit, aber aus Geldmangel muss es leider weg


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2015)

Ist ein m, oder ?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (19. September 2015)

M ist korrekt


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2015)

Schade !


----------



## der freed (23. September 2015)

@Hejsen77 dich hab ich damit glaub einmal ein Beerfelden gesehen und die Woche drauf in Lac Blanc? Kann das sein? Schönes Ding!


----------



## marvin3006 (25. September 2015)

jetzt mal ne ganz blöde frage... hat mal jemand von euch in Erwägung gezogen, einen neuen FOX DHX2 zu verbauen`? Oder eignet der sich überhaupt nicht?


----------



## SundayR1D3R (25. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (26. September 2015)

ich bin ja auch kurz davor meins mal diesen Winter aus Spass aufzubauen


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Oktober 2015)

Die Kombination aus Raw und der alten Boxxer ist wirklich genial. Auch das Sunday darüber ist Bombe.

Marvin3006: Was soll gegen den X2 sprechen? Bei mir ist ein RC4 mit MST Tuning verbaut, läuft erstklassig. Ist auch eine günstige Lösung - billiger RC4 aus dem Bikepark, ab zum Tuning, besser als neu!

Ich steh allerdings vor der gleichen Frage. Mein Sunday zeigt mittlerweile deutliches Lagerspiel. Ich hoffe ich bekomme im nächsten Jahr noch alle Ersatzteile.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2015)

Mal ne grundlegende Farbe:
das Sunday in L, ist das ausreichend für einen Fahrer mit 1,86m oder nach heutigen Maßstäben eher knapp ?


----------



## huffdipuffdi (6. Oktober 2015)

Bin 1.80 und mit dem L optimal bedient. Würde jedoch gerne mal ein M fahren, da ich kurze Rahmen mag.


----------



## Marder (6. Oktober 2015)

Vor 3jahren war ich mit 1,85 und dem L rahmen auch zufrieden :-D


----------



## bikermoritz (6. Oktober 2015)

bin 1,84 und kann mich nicht über meinen L-Rahmen beklagen.


----------



## marvin3006 (7. Oktober 2015)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Marvin3006: Was soll gegen den X2 sprechen? Bei mir ist ein RC4 mit MST Tuning verbaut, läuft erstklassig. Ist auch eine günstige Lösung - billiger RC4 aus dem Bikepark, ab zum Tuning, besser als neu!
> 
> Hauptsächlich mach ich mir bezüglich des Einbaus und dem Federverhalten Gedanken. Nicht jeder Dämpfer soll sich ja für das Sunday eignen.. Hab ich mal gelesen.
> Ist halt die Frage ob ich meinen mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen Vivid zum Service schicke oder mal was feines investieren und mir nen Fox zulege.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (7. Oktober 2015)

Hat der X2 auch einen tune? Wenn nicht, sollte der doch schon mal gut gehen. Hab in einem andern Bike mit DW-link einen cane creek inline. Wüsste ich dass ein double barrel ins Sunday passt, gebe es für mich keinen anderen!


----------



## marvin3006 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass der CC Double Barrel ins Sunday passen soll...
Habe ich auch schon mal nach gefragt

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tune-up-your-ironhorse.383085/page-52

weiter unten au der Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huffdipuffdi (7. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt, mit der original Wippe geht es. Jedoch habe ich einen BOS-link drin der einiges fetter ist. Den möchte ich behalten.


----------



## joji2501 (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute.
Hat zufällig einer von euch nen sunday worldcup rahmen aus 08 oder 09? In m   oder L.
Wäre super wenn ihr euch meldet


----------



## slihder (25. Oktober 2015)

Habe einen Sunday Factory von 2008 in sehr gutem Zustand.


----------



## joji2501 (25. Oktober 2015)

slihder schrieb:


> Habe einen Sunday Factory von 2008 in sehr gutem Zustand.



Leider hab ich schon ein Factory 08 aber danke für die Antwort!


----------



## joji2501 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ok erledigt und direkt mit dem Aufbau begonnen :-D
Parts:
Rahmen: Sunday Worldcup 2009

Steuersatz:  -2° works components

Gabel  : Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup 2015 (Charger)

Dämpfer: Fox rc4 Kashima 2015 (Mit Grade5 Feder)

Kurbel:  Shimano ZEE 2015

Pedal:   Nukeproof Neutro Ti Flachpedale - Sam Hill 2015

Grips: Nukeproof Sam Hill Signature Griffe 2015

Schalt.: SRAM x9

Bremsen: Saints [Ice Tech (203x2)]

Sattel:  SDG Ti-Fly Storm Sam Hill

Kettenführung: E-thirteen

Laufräder: Deemax ultimate in silber (hinten noch nicht verbaut)

Gewicht: 16.5 Kg

Ist noch bisschen was zu tun. Aber es wird :-D


----------



## SundayR1D3R (15. November 2015)

Neu: Deity Blacklabel 25mm x 787mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (15. März 2016)

Was könnte ich für dieses Schätzchen noch so verlangen? Man kann an einer Hand abzählen, wie oft es gefahren wurde.

Hier mal zur Sicherheit die Teileliste:
Komplett restauriert und neu lackiert im Stil des Sunday Factory Rahmens inkl. neuer Bolzen, neuer Lager und neuem DW-Link

Rahmen: Ironhorse Sunday WC 2009 Größe M
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer + M-Suspension Tech Kartusche
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 Sunday tune
Feder: Nukeproof Shockwave Titan 400x3.0
Laufräder: DT Swiss FX1950 Tricon
Lenker: Renthal Fatbar Carbon 780mm
Vorbau: Funn RSX II Light
Steuersatz: K9 Industries Angle Reducer Cups +/- 2°
Griffe: Ergon GA1 Evo
Shifter: Shimano XTR 10-fach
Schaltwerk: Shimano Zee short cage 10-fach
Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace CS-7900 10-fach
Bremsen: Magura MT7 mit 203mm + 180mm Storm Scheiben
Kettenführung: Sixpack Kamikaze
Kette: Shimano Ultegra 10-fach
Kurbel: Truvativ Descendant + e13 Guidering 36t
Pedale: Crankbrothers Candy 1
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite 30.0 gekürzt
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelklemme: Straitline
Reifen: Magic Mary SnakeSkin TSC vorne, Hans Dampf SnakeSkin TSC hinten (tubeless)

Baujahr des Rahmens: 2009

Custom Gabel- & Dämpferdecals von Slik Graphics (Gabel in Blackbox Design, Dämpfer in grün passend zum Rahmen) + selbst entworfene Oberrohr- & Unterrohr Logoaufkleber

Gewicht: 15,9kg


----------



## maggi6288 (15. März 2016)

nen klapptoast


----------



## moRReSSey (15. März 2016)

Danke Magnus


----------



## SundayR1D3R (9. April 2016)

Mal auf die ex471 umgerüstet. Die alte hintere ex500er felge war echt fertig und wurde nur noch durch mehrmaliges starkes nachzentrieren einigermaßen gerade gehalten, plus mehrere dellen. Wodurch eine extrem ungleichmäßige speichenspannung vorhanden war. Nach dem ausspeichen, hat die nun ne leichte Bananen form.  Naja haben immerhin 4-5j durch gehalten.



Antrieb musste auch mal neu. Da hab ich gleich von 9fach auf 7f umgebaut. Spacer ist nen bpp für 10f schaltung auf 7 fach ausgelegt. Heißt er ist eigtl zu breit dafür und man konnte mit weiteren kleinen 2,56 kassetten-spacer nur 6 von 9fach fahren. Wo mir die übersetzung nicht ganz passte. Also hab ich den Spacer innen leicht ausdrehen lassen, somit er genau mit 7ritzel von 9fach passt.



...Millimeter genau angepaßt.




Find bei 9fach läuft das einfach wartungs-ärmer (gerade im Dh) und mit weniger anfälligkeiten was kettenspringer angeht. Durch die nicht ganz so eng sitzenden ritzel(abstände). bei 9f sind es 2,56mm und 10f kassetten glaube 2,35mm. Läuft mit ner etwas schmaleren 10f. kette, gefühlt fast noch besser, da die kette einfach mehr platz hat und weniger an ein neben ritzel schleifen kann (kommt meist oben auf den größeren ritzeln vor, wenn die kette zu schräg läuft), was durch den Spacer auch gemindert wäre. Abstufung 11-12-13-15-17-19-21.


----------



## harbourmastah (11. April 2016)

SundayR1D3R schrieb:


>



ist das dass touren/eisdielsen setup??


----------



## SundayR1D3R (11. April 2016)

Das kannst du gerne testen.  ...croco ist nicht weit von dir! edit: auf nen Eis


----------



## harbourmastah (11. April 2016)

danke. hatte ich schon


----------



## SundayR1D3R (7. Juni 2016)

neues eisdielsen setup...
paar news:
neu lager rahmen all u. nabe hinten
Deity Cavity 50mm vorbau + Deity dirty30 760mm lenker, odi elite griffe
wippen u. nabe hinten, poliert
schwarze felgen.. vorn -> xm401,  hinten -> ex500 -> tubeless -> -300g
10fach x.0 dh + klicker all black , jagwire leitung gesleevt
e13NarrowW. 36z kettenblatt + 11-28kassette
alles bunt eloxierte, raw gecleant.
gabel u. dämpfer service
paar titan schrauben mehr.. usw usw..
...läuft nach der Erfrischungskur erstma wieder
ca. ~13kg


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (19. Juni 2016)

sehr geil


----------



## svs (23. Juni 2016)

Spricht, außer Gewicht, was gegen 203er Scheiben (Zee) hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (24. Juni 2016)

Nein, aber wiegst du so viel oder warum auch hinten 203er ?


----------



## svs (27. Juni 2016)

203er hab ich noch rumliegen


----------



## BigAir92 (11. November 2016)

Moin moin jungs, ich habe ein riiiesen problem ! 

und zwar habe ich meinen dämpfer(dhx 5.0) zum service / anbei tuning zu einen namhaften tuner geschickt und bin überhaupt nicht zufrieden. die jungs hatten allein schon 3 anläufe gebraucht um die druckkammer dicht zu kriegen, die jetzt allerdings dicht hält.   aber die grundlegende performance geht mir gewaltig gegen den strich denn beim ixs cup in thale bin ich einen dhx 5.0 von einem kumpel gefahren und dessen ansprechverhalten war überragend ! hat jede welle super geschluckt und schön die geschwindigkeit gehalten. danach bin ich mit dem dämpfer von dem namhaften tuner gefahren,.. gleiche einstellungen, feder und druck  und ich war überhaupt nicht mehr zufrieden mit dem ansprechen. meine kurvengeschwindigkeit hat abgenommen und mein hinterrad ist bei bremswellen quasi nur gegen die spitze der welle geklatscht(folglich geschwidigkeitseinbußen) 

wenn ich den dämpfer manuel, durch drücken am sattel, manuel einfedere fühlt er sich *zäh* an 

Kann mir einer helfen ob ich vielleicht doch irgendwas falsch eingestellt habe oder noch ändern muss ?   bzw welche anderen dämpfer sich noch im sunday gut machen ? 

Daten:  Dhx 5.0 mit Piston kit tuning 
Feder: 350er Eibach feder
Gewicht: 70-75kilo


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2016)

Ist halt nicht mehr der aktuellste Dämpfer.
Der Mario von M-Suspensiontech hatte für den aber ein gutes Tuning.


----------



## xMARTINx (11. November 2016)

Bin im Sunday damals den gleichen Dämpfer mit Motopitkant Tuning gefahren und vom Hinterbau bis heute das beste Rad was ich hatte neben dem Legend. 

Wenn dein Dämpfer nicht geht nach dem Tuning Versuch dein Geld zurückzubekommen und schick ihn woanders hin. 
Beim Sunday passt ja leider auch nicht jeder Dämpfer und die Möglichkeiten sind begrenzt. 
Vivid hatte Kollege drin, der ging auch sehr gut ohne Tuning


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## cubebiker (11. November 2016)

Ja Vivid fand ich damals von allen sogar ungetuned den besten Dämpfer.


----------



## Prttymthrfckr (29. Dezember 2016)

Stellt noch jemand decals für Ironhorse her oder kann diese plotten?

spreche von 09 WC decals mit den UCI farben 

lg manuel


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (29. Dezember 2016)

Frag doch mal bei Slik graphics nach 
hast mal ein foto von deinem pferd ?


----------



## Prttymthrfckr (4. Januar 2017)

ist noch in den kinderschuhen  sobald der lack und decals drauf ist, folgen bilder ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Goasse (25. März 2017)

Nach knapp 4 Jahren gibts mal wieder ein neues Projekt. 
Nachdem mein damaliges Meisterprojekt wohl einen Riss am Steuerrohr hat. Habe ich mir kurzerhand ein weiteres Sunday zugelegt und zum Eloxierer gebracht  
Ende nächster Woche sollten alle Teile da sein, dann kann ich ihn Final aufbauen.


----------



## xMARTINx (25. März 2017)

Geile Farbe


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. März 2017)

Cool  darf ich fragen wo du es eloxieren lassen hast und was es gekostet hat ? Gern auch PM 
und hast du den Rahmen abbeizen müssen oder haben die alles erledigt ? 
Vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Da Goasse (25. März 2017)

Ich hab das im Münchner Osten machen lassen. Wie schon beim letzten mal, bei Emlich Eloxal. Die machen alles, entlacken, Glasperlen strahlen und eloxieren. Für ca. 170€ 
Mfg


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. März 2017)

Super vielen dank für die Info  und viel Spaß bei deinem neuen Projekt hoffentlich wirds ein gescheiter aufbau was das Pferd auch verdient


----------



## Da Goasse (25. März 2017)

Davon gehe ich doch aus  
Kommen schon einige feine neue Sachen dran und ein bisschen was vom alten... wird hoffentlich gut und so wie ich es mir vorstelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (25. März 2017)

Geiler preis für eloxieren. Bin gespannt. 
Sunday ist bis heut eins meiner liebsten Räder


----------



## Da Goasse (5. April 2017)

Hier mal die (fast) fertige Kiste


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (5. April 2017)

Rockt


----------



## Snap4x (21. Mai 2017)

Bin auf der Suche nach nen 6. Point.

Oder kann jemand was zu den MK3 sagen? 
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/iron-horse-mk-iii-comp-fully-mtb/637292569-217-3448


----------



## Rush9k (10. Juni 2018)

Weiß jemand welche sattelkelkemme fürs sunday wc 09 passt? 34,9 mm?


----------



## Da Goasse (19. Juni 2018)

Mein weißer Rahmen in M steht zum Verkauf! 
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1134494-iron-horse-sunday-worldcup-2009-m


----------



## Plumpssack (25. Juni 2018)

Ich hätte noch einen 2009er 6point4 19" Rahmen in passablem Zustand rumfliegen falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## Nolram (10. Juli 2018)




----------



## Sw!tch (5. September 2018)

Gibt's noch Interessenten für ein Sunday? Siehe Bikemarkt.


----------



## BigAir92 (24. September 2018)

Sunday Monday 

Iron Horse Sunday 27,5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (24. September 2018)

Der absolute Hammer.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (24. September 2018)

Hammer geschoß​


----------



## SundayR1D3R (24. September 2018)

joa nice kiste.. nice green @big air92
Das hier noch was los ist  Ironhorse stirbt nie aus. fahr meine beiden ja auch schon ewig!


----------



## BigAir92 (25. September 2018)

Es ist wirklich so ! Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass es noch so viele Leute gibt die IronHorse nicht nur kennen, sondern selbst noch eins fahren. 
Nachdem der Umbau veröffentlicht wurde, kamen so viele Anfragen über den Verkauf von weiteren 27,5 Rahmen rein. Einfach der Wahnsinn!


Mein Sixpoint ist dieses Jahr leider vorerst die letzte Saison gefahren   Die Vorteile von 29" sind zu groß vorallem weil es mir Endurorennen angetan haben.
Aber ich spiele mit dem Gedanken ein IronHorse Sixpoint 29" zu besitzen. Momentan ist es finanziell leider nicht zu stemmen ..aber wer weiß wie es nächsten Winter aussieht

In diesem Sinne..Haltet den Spirit am Leben, Jungs


----------



## SundayR1D3R (26. September 2018)




----------



## Sw!tch (4. Oktober 2018)

BigAir92 schrieb:


> Nachdem der Umbau veröffentlicht wurde, kamen so viele Anfragen über den Verkauf von weiteren 27,5 Rahmen rein. Einfach der Wahnsinn!
> 
> In diesem Sinne..Haltet den Spirit am Leben, Jungs



Also?!


----------



## FloNSBikes (21. Januar 2019)

Mal eine blöde Frage. Erkennt jemand zufällig, aus welchem Jahr mein Rad ist? Der Hinterbau hat mittlerweile eigentlich überall Spiel und ich möchte die Lager und Buchsen gerne ersetzen. Habe aber leider keine Ahnung davon. Danke im Voraus für jede Hilfe!

Falls jemand in der Lage wäre, den Rahmen auf 27,5 Zoll umzubauen, wäre ich natürlich auch interessiert!


----------



## huffdipuffdi (21. Januar 2019)

Vergleich die Dämpferwippen. Diese sind ein Indikator. Solltest Du eine untere brauchen, für die späteren Modelle hätte ich noch eine. Sollte aber reichen alle Lager zu tauschen. Werden nur diese durch sein.


----------



## FloNSBikes (21. Januar 2019)

Die Dämpferbuchsen müssen auf jeden Fall auch neu.
Ich dachte nur der einfachheit halber könnte ich hier bestellen:

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/776

Da muss ich aber das Baujahr des Rahmens eingrenzen und bevor ich mein Geld aus dem Fenster werfe, oder etwas falsches bestelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huffdipuffdi (21. Januar 2019)

Sieh dir eine 05er Wippe und eine 09er an. Wirst den Unterschied schnell sehen.


----------



## Rush9k (30. Juli 2019)

Ziemlich still geworden in der horse power Gruppe! Wer ballert alles noch sein Sunday?


----------



## Marder (30. Juli 2019)

Rush9k schrieb:


> Ziemlich still geworden in der horse power Gruppe! Wer ballert alles noch sein Sunday?



Ich würde, wäre es länger, flacher und hätte im besten fall 650b...


----------



## Teaser (30. Juli 2019)

Hab auch noch ein Eierhorst hier rumstehen. Wenn es gesundheitlich wieder drin ist, wollte ich das Ding mal wieder fahren. Nimmt man halt ein Enduro und die dicke Möhre zum Spass haben mit. Bin das Sunday immer gerne gefahren, und da im Angesicht meines bescheidenen Könnens irgendwelche Laufradgrößen und Maße kaum eine Rolle spielen, wird sich da auch nix dran ändern.


----------



## UmF.DiRtRidEr (14. Januar 2020)

Hier fährt auch noch eines (hin und wieder)


----------



## Teaser (14. Januar 2020)

Cool mit der Gabel. Dann mal bis irgendwann in Hahnenklee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigAir92 (15. Januar 2020)

Na mensch Hahnenklee ist bei mir auch um die Ecke, vielleicht sieht man sich ja.
Bin dort allerdings auch sehr häufig mit dem Enduro unterwegs, der Lift ist mir einfach zu langsam


----------



## BigAir92 (15. Januar 2020)

Die Karre rennt wie sonst was ! 650b kann was ?


----------



## UmF.DiRtRidEr (19. Januar 2020)

Dass ihr Hahnenklee sofort erkennt ?. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Einfach ansprechen, falls ihr incognito (ohne Sunday) vor Ort seid?. 

Ja das Thema mit der Gabel. Ich fahre das Rad jetzt schon eine Weile so. Es geht ganz gut und die Optik ist sehr freeride-ig. Aber man merkt, dass das Sunday gerne eine boxxer hätte. Aber für die paar mal Park und hometrail geht das ohne Zweifel. Und dank Absenkung und lockout kommt man sogar ein bisschen den Berg hoch ?


----------



## kona shreder (26. Februar 2020)

Moin zusammen,

baue mir grad ein IH Sunday WC 09 komplett neu auf. Hab nun nachdem ich alles auseinander, gereinigt, mit neuen Lager ausgestattet und wieder zusammengebaut habe festgestellt, dass ich zwischen dem Hinterbau und dem DW-Link ein nicht unerhebliches Spiel habe (nach links und rechts aber auch ein wenig schräg). Würde mich mal interessieren wie das bei euch aussieht? Ist das evtl sogar so gewollt und richtig? Würde sonst ggf. mit Distanzscheiben versuchen das Spiel zu minimieren.


----------



## slihder (26. Februar 2020)

Die einzige Kinderkrankheit am Sunday. Die Achse arbeitet den Alu Link auf und bekommt Spiel. Das müsste vor dem Lagerwechsel bereits Geräusche gemacht haben.


----------



## kona shreder (26. Februar 2020)

slihder schrieb:


> Die einzige Kinderkrankheit am Sunday. Die Achse arbeitet den Alu Link auf und bekommt Spiel. Das müsste vor dem Lagerwechsel bereits Geräusche gemacht haben.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Dann schau ich mal das ich nen neuen Dw-link bekomme..


----------



## AddiP (25. März 2020)

Ich bin wieder im Team Ironhorse.
Bin bei einen Sunday Dirt Demo in L schwach geworden!
Nu gehts an den Aufbau und dann wird es mein neues Bike für die Parkbesuche.


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2020)

Geil ! In L habe ich nie eins gefunden.


----------



## AddiP (25. März 2020)

Bin ich zufällig drüber gestolpert...musste ich zuschlagen.
Parts stehen auch so gut wie fest.
Dämpfer: Vivid Air
Gabel: Marzocchi 380cr
LRS: Hope Evo 2 mit Stans ZTR Flow
Kurbel: Truvativ Decendent
Antrieb: Sram GX 7 fach
Cockpit: Renthal Integra, RaceFace Atlas stealth 820, 35mm
Bremse: Saint oder MT5

Freu mich schon wie Bolle.
Ist ein Winkelsteuersatz mit -3° verbaut und wenn ich Zeit und Langeweile habe werde ich mir wieder schöne Dämpferwippen im Pivot Phoenix Style fräsen.


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2020)

Bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teaser (25. März 2020)

geiler shice!
p.s. Wo gibt es die 3Grad-Steuersätze? Hab auch schon mal von denen gehört. Custom made?


----------



## AddiP (26. März 2020)

Der Steuersatz war verbaut.
Sieht aber nach custom aus. Aufschrift lautet:
„Made in the alps Philip -3°“


----------



## AddiP (25. April 2020)

Fertig fürs erste.
Zugführung muss noch optimiert werden und Griffe und Pedale langfristig in schwarz


----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2020)

Immer noch ein tolles Rad !


----------



## AddiP (26. Mai 2020)

Falls jemand Interesse hat einfach melden...


----------



## kona shreder (29. Mai 2020)

Gibt es für das altbekannte Dw-Link Problem eigentlich schon alternative Lösungen oder hilft da nur ein neues Teil (gibt es ja fast nicht mehr)?
Dachte an eine neu gedrehte Achse.


----------



## FloNSBikes (29. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mir eine neue Achse gedreht, die zwar perfekt in die Lager gepasst hat, aber der Link hatte trotzdem noch Spiel. Hab mir dann mühsam übers Forum einen neuen Link besorgt. Wenn der irgendwann auch Spiel hat, setze ich glaube ich Buchsen ein, das ist bestimmt nachhaltiger.


----------



## AddiP (28. Juli 2020)

Wer Interesse an einen L Rahmen inklusive Dämpfer, Tretlager, Sattelstütze und diversen Kleinteilen (Lager etc.) hat, kann sich gerne per pn melden.


----------



## MukkiMan (15. August 2020)

AddiP schrieb:


> Wer Interesse an einen L Rahmen inklusive Dämpfer, Tretlager, Sattelstütze und diversen Kleinteilen (Lager etc.) hat, kann sich gerne per pn melden.


Sag mal kann das sein dass das mein alter Rahmen ist  ? Vielleicht hätte ich da Interesse xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (15. August 2020)

UmF.DiRtRidEr schrieb:


> Hier fährt auch noch eines (hin und wieder) Anhang anzeigen 964717Anhang anzeigen 964719


Die Gabel ist ja lose im Rahmen zieh mal das ding richtig an


----------



## UmF.DiRtRidEr (20. Oktober 2020)

Kurze Frage, welche Dämpfer (vielleicht Air) passen problemlos in das Sunday? Und wie lauten die Einbaumaße?


----------



## Teaser (21. Oktober 2020)

Fox DHX Air 5.0 in 240mm EBL. irgend ein Einstellunsrädchen war aber schwer zu erreichen. Und die Performance war Müll. Der Fox RC2 oder 4 ging auch, war sehr viel besser. Aber Coil. Ansonsten hier das Kompendium:





						The Official Iron Horse Sunday / DW-Link Tech. & Tuning Section
					

(*A door creaks open... light pours into a pitch-black room... a figure appears in the doorway*)   (*the figure steps in, the door closes then total darkness*)  (*footsteps are heard followed by the sound of a person tripping over a metal bucket then falling down a flight of stairs*)  OW...OW...




					ridemonkey.bikemag.com


----------



## huffdipuffdi (21. Oktober 2020)

Habe diverse Luftdämpfer (sogar einen Vivid reigequetscht) probiert, aber mit Luft passts irgendwie nie mit der Kennlinie. Am besten war noch der Marzocchi roco WC. Würde aber bei Feder bleiben.


----------



## UmF.DiRtRidEr (22. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die Antworten. Und welcher Coildämpfer ist empfehlenswert? Derzeit habe ich einen bos Stoy verbaut,  der aber scheinbar defekt ist und bei schnellen Stößen ein klapperndes Geräusch erzeugt. Zumindest denke ich, dass es am Dämpfer liegt 🙈😀


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (22. Oktober 2020)

Shimstack im AGB ist vllt. lose oder die Befestigung ist gebrochen. RC4 ist eine gute Alternative   original war ja glaub ich DHX 3.0 verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huffdipuffdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Die älteren Fox dhx ohne tunes sind am besten.


----------



## Teaser (22. Oktober 2020)

War nicht der progressive Suspension 5th Element DER Dämpfer fürs Sunday? Ist bloß sackalt und wohl schwer zu bekommen in nicht kaputt. Hatte einen damals, aber bin gleich den Irrweg mit Fox air gegangen. RC4 ist in der Tat gut


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (22. Oktober 2020)

So ein 5th fahre ich immer noch aber in 216er länge  richtig geiler Dämpfer immer noch vorausgesetzt richtig eingestellt natürlich


----------



## huffdipuffdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Der 5th wär immer noch Sahne wenns den noch gäb. Ein DB-Coil ist wohl der heutige 5th. DB im Sundy ist aber ein Gefrimel.


----------



## UmF.DiRtRidEr (22. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte damals im Sx-Ttail sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Dhx 5 Coil gemacht. Den in 240er Länge werde ich vielleicht als Ersatz planen. Obwohl mir dras Ansprechverhalten mit dem Stoy eigentlich sehr gefiel. 😁


----------



## san_andreas (22. Oktober 2020)

Kann den Stoy keiner richten ?


----------



## huffdipuffdi (23. Oktober 2020)

Zum Service senden. Gibt ja einige tuner. Problem mit dem BOS Zeugs ist dass man Privat schwer an Teile kommt.


----------



## moRReSSey (18. Dezember 2021)

Servus Leude,
ich hab noch n Sunday-Rahmen in M zu verkaufen. Lager, Bolzen und DW-Link sind noch quasi neuwertig. Kein Spiel im Hinterbau.
Für mehr Bilder gern anschreiben.


----------

